# Rapid Competition RC Raceway



## Fred Knapp

I hope everyone will be happy with the name I've chosen for the track and this thread. It's seems fitting given the level of competition we have in our area.

Link to the old thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2034181#post2034181

Class Structure:
Tentative class list will be 
12th 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 open esc, Mod
T/C 17.5 Blinky, Mod
VTA

Class Rules: 

1. STOCK 1/12
Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open 
Tires: Foam
Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
Minimum Weight: 730 grams
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Race Length: 8 minutes


2. OPEN 1/12
Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only 
ESC: Open
Tires: Foam
Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
Minimum Weight: 730 grams
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Race Length: 8 minutes


3. STOCK RUBBER SEDAN 
Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only 
ESC: ROAR Spec
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert); 3 sets maximum
Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1400 grams 
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm
Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
Race Length: 6 minutes


4. OPEN RUBBER SEDAN 
Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only 
ESC: Open
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert); 3 sets maximum
Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1400 grams 
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
Race Length: 6 minutes


5. WORLD GT
Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only 
ESC: Open
Tires: BSR Team Purple Spec, Jaco Lilac Spec, or CRC 2300/2302 Spec Tires only
Body: Protoform Corvette (1499), Protoform Sophia (1502), Parma DB9 (10225), or McAllister Ferrari (257)
Minimum Weight: 930 grams 
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
Roof Height: 104mm ready-to-run
Race Length: 6 minutes


6. VINTAGE TRANS-AM
Will be governed according to the September 1, 2010 Rule Set at www.usvintagetransam.com, with the exception of the following:



Address:
1090 28Th Street Southwest Wyoming MI 49509


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> I think we have a chance to build something really good for RC in Grand Rapids, so lets all work together on it.


Exactly what I've been talking about to everybody willing (and unwilling) to listen...

I hope we can all rally around this new opportunity and make it a great place for everyone to race.

Denney
p.s. Fred - I'll give you my thoughts & opinions next time I see you...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Exactly what I've been talking about to everybody willing (and unwilling) to listen...
> 
> I hope we can all rally around this new opportunity and make it a great place for everyone to race.
> 
> Denney
> p.s. Fred - I'll give you my thoughts & opinions next time I see you...


Denney, 
I hope you don't mind that I copyed this over to this thread. I look forward to your thoughts a opinions!
-Fred


----------



## J FAST

So when do you think we can be up and running? I REALLY can't wait for some tight stock touring action. Heck with the size and normal track layout 19turn ,mod and 12 scale 19turn sounds all to good!!!! Lets get it on!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> So when do you think we can be up and running? Lets get it on!!!


Jesse, it's just way to early to say.
We'll all work on it as a TEAM!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> 19turn sounds all to good!!!! Lets get it on!!!


I cant wait for some 19turn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max

19t/mod touring is gonna rock on this size track
We should see if we could make it the same layout as Cleveland was last year. That would be even sweeter.

Max k


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Exactly how big is this place, anyway? The way people are talking, must be a good size.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Exactly how big is this place, anyway? The way people are talking, must be a good size.


It looks to be in the neighborhood of 60'-70' X 90'-100' in the main area.


----------



## speedyman

Fred
Is anyone running a 13.5 class?If not,I'll run a 19t.Can't wait ti get racin.
Kirt


----------



## Roy Dallier

Kirt did you check out the manuals on line at http://www.tamiya.com/english/rc/manuals.htm
The car have is the trf415msx take look the frount bluk head it shoould be stamped msx take look lmk


----------



## speedyman

Roy,
I looked at the 415msx sheet and it very well could be a msx.The car is at kieths until this weekend.If it is a msx,why do I have a 415MS manual?I'll have to look at the car when I get it back.I owe him some money so my car is hostage until then.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman

Fred
That's a very nice and big place.I can't wait to get going.Hopefully I'll have my car up and running by then.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

WoW..... carpet racing in July-August!


----------



## Max

Place looks great Fred...Great name by the way.


----------



## speedyman

Roy
I talked to Kevin Jackson(the guy I got the cars from)and he said that the one I have is definetly a 415MS and not the MSX.He would know considering he's the one who bought them new.Just thought I'd pass that to you.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

speedyman said:


> Fred
> That's a very nice and big place.I can't wait to get going.Hopefully I'll have my car up and running by then.
> Kirt


Thanks Kirt, you'll make it!


John Warner said:


> WoW..... carpet racing in July-August!


Amazing isn't it!


Max said:


> Place looks great Fred...Great name by the way.


Thank you Max.
And thanks to everyone that came to help and check the place out.
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you John DeMeester for stopping by as well and checking it out.
Glad we had a chance to talk and it's good that we can work together to try and make RC fun for all.


----------



## Tdevil

The racers that have been supporting us are the same racers that will be supporting you. Only makes things better for everyone to work together. 

I guarantee I will be making Jason watch the store on occasion and join in the racing as I can. 

Great location in the mall, nice space. Should give the chance to actively bring new blood into the hobby.

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tdevil said:


> The racers that have been supporting us are the same racers that will be supporting you. Only makes things better for everyone to work together.
> 
> I guarantee I will be making Jason watch the store on occasion and join in the racing as I can.
> 
> Great location in the mall, nice space. Should give the chance to actively bring new blood into the hobby.
> 
> John


Thanks John, 
I believe making things better for everyone is a great goal.
I'd come and race with my dirt friends as well instead of just hanging out except, I haven't a buggy yet.


----------



## MikeBob

Fred, 

I'm happy to see that carpet is not going to waste. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> Fred,
> 
> I'm happy to see that carpet is not going to waste. Let me know if you need help.


Thanks my friend, you can count on it!
-Fred


----------



## speedyman

Roy
You're right,you do have the 415MS.I have the 415 that was hopped up to take the MS parts.Where did you order your parts from?I was told that theres a store in Detroit that carries alot of tamiya parts.I don't know the name of the store but Kevin ordered from them when he had the cars and the parts were sent out the next day.I no longer will be ordering from Riders.Lmk about the place where you got your parts.I plan on placing an order on Friday.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Roy Dallier

*trf415*

kirt

I am not sure of the name of the place your talking about but I bought most of parts from towers.


----------



## Max

Onroad?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Max said:


> Onroad?


How 'bout now?.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

If we were to put a store in, what kinds of things would you like to see and buy?
Maybe some,
Tire sauce?
Motor cleaner?
Foam tires?
Batteries?
Cleaning rags?

Here is an address for those that do not know the area:

Rogers Plaze
972 Rogers Plz Sw
Wyoming, MI 49509-2847

It's on 28th street.


----------



## Denney

Stick with simple supply-type stuff (and reasonably cheap)...if you try to stock batteries you'll get stuck with big $$ of inventory. If you get stuck with motor spray it's not nearly as big of a deal. Everything else you listed would be great though.

Car parts are another issue too...way to hard to predict what people will need & you'll always get stuck with parts for "last weeks" car of the month...

Are you going to be needing help getting things set-up & going? Post up some dates & we'll try to be there.

D


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
Thanks for your input.
I will post some work day's next week.
-Fred


----------



## cookie

*Racing*

Fred,

Are you still going to Ortinville to race at the car show? Just wanted to know if you are going to drag anybody with you besides RLK. Let me know...talk to ya later. 

Cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

PS The more bodies the more carnage we get! Let's have fun racing!


----------



## TimXLB

Roy:

Hi,

here's a good base setup starting point fro your 415ms.


Front 

Springs : Assoc purple
swaybar : Tamiya Blue
Shock Oil : Assoc 70
Caster : 4 degrees
Roll Center : (Moderate) Upper links have no spacers. Other than the anit-dive no additional spacers under the hinge pin blocks.
Anti-dive : 1mm spacer under rear hinge pin block
wheelbase : all the way to the back
camber : -1.5 on front left , -1 on front right
Tire : 35/52 shore

Rear

Springs : Assoc Copper
Swaybar : none
Shock Oil : Assoc 50
Anti-squat : none
Roll center : (low) Links have no spacers on inner pivot ball. Used inner hole on rear upright. Hinge pin blocks both flat on chassis - i.e. no spacers. You might want to try a 1mm spacer under the inner pivot ball on upper link to make the rear a little more stable.
Rear Toe In : Total 1.5 to 2.0 Since it is a double one-way you may even want to try 2.5 it the car is too twitchy for you. I liked 2.0 with the double one-way and 1.5 with no one-ways.
camber : -2.5 on rear left, -2 on rear right.
wheelbase : all the way to the back
tire : 35 shore.

Misc:

Tires are shore rated from 2003/2004 most likely Purple/Purple/Orange

sway-bars are needed on your car for carpet. since it's one step up from a 414m series.

good Luck

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks, Max, Jesse for coming out today.
It was good to see Jeffy too.
We got that hole in the wall patched up, the carpet laid out and the vinyl lane dividers hauled into day. They need to be cleaned bad. Do I have any volunteers to help clean them before we use them? Five or six people would make for a two or three hour job.


----------



## MikeBob

knapster said:


> Thanks, Max, Jesse for coming out today.
> It was good to see Jeffy too.
> We got that hole in the wall patched up, the carpet laid out and the vinyl lane dividers hauled into day. They need to be cleaned bad. Do I have any volunteers to help clean them before we use them? Five or six people would make for a two or three hour job.




Are you going to be working on the track Tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike, if we can get a crew together that wants to work tomorrow cleaning lane dividers I'm game.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

hey fred, Pete here courious about the hours that you are going to be opened and is there outside doors or do you have to walk into the mall. just asking because i go and get my hair cuts at rogers and tried to see what store front yu guys where looking at. 


L8TR

Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> hey fred, Pete here courious about the hours that you are going to be opened and is there outside doors or do you have to walk into the mall. just asking because i go and get my hair cuts at rogers and tried to see what store front yu guys where looking at.
> L8TR
> Pete


Hey Pete,
Right now I'm planning on Saturday on-road and Sunday Oval. Doors will probably be open at 9:00am to 9:00pm both day's.
Our unit is located on the far west end of the main court on the south side.
So the best way to enter is from the main entrance on the west end of the mall and we are right across from those doors.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Our first official work day will be this Thursday.
If anyone is interested in working any other days let me know.


----------



## BenVanBoom

Cant Wait To Race!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Dallier

TimXLB said:


> Roy:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> here's a good base setup starting point fro your 415ms.
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> Springs : Assoc purple
> swaybar : Tamiya Blue
> Shock Oil : Assoc 70
> Caster : 4 degrees
> Roll Center : (Moderate) Upper links have no spacers. Other than the anit-dive no additional spacers under the hinge pin blocks.
> Anti-dive : 1mm spacer under rear hinge pin block
> wheelbase : all the way to the back
> camber : -1.5 on front left , -1 on front right
> Tire : 35/52 shore
> 
> Rear
> 
> Springs : Assoc Copper
> Swaybar : none
> Shock Oil : Assoc 50
> Anti-squat : none
> Roll center : (low) Links have no spacers on inner pivot ball. Used inner hole on rear upright. Hinge pin blocks both flat on chassis - i.e. no spacers. You might want to try a 1mm spacer under the inner pivot ball on upper link to make the rear a little more stable.
> Rear Toe In : Total 1.5 to 2.0 Since it is a double one-way you may even want to try 2.5 it the car is too twitchy for you. I liked 2.0 with the double one-way and 1.5 with no one-ways.
> camber : -2.5 on rear left, -2 on rear right.
> wheelbase : all the way to the back
> tire : 35 shore.
> 
> Misc:
> 
> Tires are shore rated from 2003/2004 most likely Purple/Purple/Orange
> 
> sway-bars are needed on your car for carpet. since it's one step up from a 414m series.
> 
> good Luck
> 
> Thanks


*
Thanks Tim*


----------



## dido41

Ok. I have to ask about the lipo battery. Are you going to allow use of the lipo? What classes are you going to have? I am thinking of an x-ray with lipo saddle packs and a 13.5 or a 5800 brushless. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes on the lipo's as long as the voltage is correct.
I plan on using the 3200mah myself.

I want to run what people are interested in.

12th scale stock, 19, mod brushed or brush-less equivalent.
Sedan stock, 19, mod brushed or brush-less equivalent
Maybe a sportsman class for sedan and 12th as well.
It's really up to those that plan on supporting Rapid Competition R/C Raceway.
Hope this helps.


----------



## John Warner

Just as a heads up for any of you that may be interested,
the minimum age limit for the Masters class at the Champs
this year has been lowered to 35 instead of 40 as in years past.

Roy.... Bill.... here's your chance!!! :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also we could run the Johnson motor class with rubber tires and mimi coopers. I had a blast with that last season when we ran them. Just a thought.


----------



## 02CooperS

Anyone heading over to Grand Blanc this weekend? How long does it take to get there?


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Just as a heads up for any of you that may be interested,
> the minimum age limit for the Masters class at the Champs
> this year has been lowered to 35 instead of 40 as in years past.
> 
> Roy.... Bill.... here's your chance!!! :tongue:


Sorry John no old farts class for me!!


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> Sorry John no old farts class for me!!


Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that. Denney, Fred and myself would
be glad to have you with us. Are you planning on going again this year?


----------



## John Warner

Ben.....

PM your direction


----------



## Max

Cleveland is only in 3 months!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

Max said:


> Cleveland is only in 3 months!!!


I'm so PUMPED, can't wait.


----------



## John Warner

Max said:


> Cleveland is only in 3 months!!!


Made my reservations about two months ago!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Roy:

Hi,

YHPM

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Anyone heading over to Grand Blanc this weekend? How long does it take to get there?


Andy, I'm not sure if we are going, I have a lot of work to do. It's 115 miles from Grand Rapids.


----------



## BenVanBoom

Cant Wait To Go Again


----------



## Roy Dallier

Thanks for the help Tim.


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that. Denney, Fred and myself would
> be glad to have you with us. Are you planning on going again this year?


Yes am going to run 19turn and stock 1/12 this year and NO mashing at 6 am trying to kept the knee in one piece this year.


----------



## Max

stock and 19turn 1/12th for me this year...no more getting up at 5:00 in the morning


----------



## BenVanBoom

I Am Running In The Masters Calss


----------



## Denney

02CooperS said:


> Anyone heading over to Grand Blanc this weekend? How long does it take to get there?


Andy - I think Jason & I will be heading over...took me about 1.5 hrs from Kalamazoo/68th street.

Denney


----------



## kevinm

knapster said:


> Andy, I'm not sure if we are going, I have a lot of work to do. It's 115 miles from Grand Rapids.


Aw, c'mon Fred. Rotten Little Knapster wants to run 19-turn. And isn't there and old saying of "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"? I gotta believe this applies to Freds too.


----------



## BenVanBoom

john warner call me


----------



## John Warner

Ben, I'll do just that tomorrow. (Thursday)


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Jason was on Fox 17 last night. they came out and interviewed him about the CGS, playing video games, etc. I didn't get to see it as I was at work.

Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney said:


> Andy - I think Jason & I will be heading over...took me about 1.5 hrs from Kalamazoo/68th street.
> 
> Denney



Thanks Denney. I was thinking of leaving around 8:00 or so, and just in case I'm bringing along my 10.5 motor if there's a 19T class.


----------



## Tdevil

Tim,

That is really cool. I just watched the clip on the Fox news site. Quite an accomplishment.

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Jason was on Fox 17 last night. they came out and interviewed him about the CGS, playing video games, etc. I didn't get to see it as I was at work.
> 
> Thanks


Tim, I was watching when Fox ran that clip.
I liked his answer to one of their questions.
Jason said the he'd like to get into video games for his own business because you don't have to do anything.
That sounded like my teenagers.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We accomplished quit a bit yesterday, thanks for all the help.
It is appreciated.


----------



## Max

Im all painted out.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- Check yer blasted e-mail. I got a question on a car part for ya!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Johnny Boy- Check yer blasted e-mail. I got a question on a car part for ya!


Okay, I did. Oh, and I answered your questions via return email.


----------



## John Warner

I can't wait to do some 12th scale racing!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, you'll have to wait just a bit longer. We hope to have the track done before the end of the month. I'll be sure to let you know though.


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> I can't wait to do some 12th scale racing!!!


Oh man iam going back to running the taxicabs now. JK


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> Oh man iam going back to running the taxicabs now. JK


Don't worry Roy, I'd gladly move out of your way.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm planning our next work day for this coming Tuesday.
We will be building the ramp for the drivers stand and painting the whole thing as well as assembling the boarders.


----------



## rc12l34

John Warner said:


> Don't worry Roy, I'd gladly move out of your way.


Right!! I am worred now!! Your going to move over just so you punt me in the next turn.JK


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred.....

I know you guy's have been down there working pretty hard so I was wondering if you had a tentative date that you planned on having your first race? Not that it really matters for me since I probably won't start racing until mid to late September. Just curious is all!

ThanX!
John


----------



## John Warner

rc12l34 said:


> Right!! I am worred now!! Your going to move over just so you punt me in the next turn.JK


I think you'll be pretty safe considering I haven't driven 12th scale in a very long time. I probably wouldn't be fast enough or have the skills even IF I tried that old maneuver. LoL!!


----------



## SMVracing

r we working on the track from 6-9 tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, 
The tentative date is august 25

Colin, yes. I'm leaving for the track now.


----------



## John Warner

ThanX Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a great crew tonight, thanks,
We have the driver stand and ramp done and a fair amount of the boarders assembled.


----------



## mr.reiniche

hey guys im from jackson michigan and i am planning to upgrade from my TT-01.......i was just wondering wat some of u guys running b/c i plan on racing up there in grand rapids as ASAP


----------



## Fred Knapp

mr.reiniche said:


> hey guys im from jackson michigan and i am planning to upgrade from my TT-01.......i was just wondering wat some of u guys running b/c i plan on racing up there in grand rapids as ASAP


A lot of us are running xray's. Although I've seen some others using the Losi, Associated and Cyclone.


----------



## mr.reiniche

yeah i was thinking bout getting a T2R or a T2'007.....do u kno any places where i could get a good deal on one? what classes are you guys running up there?


----------



## Max

99 days till Cleveland.....wait.........wait.......is it time yet?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mr.reiniche said:


> yeah i was thinking bout getting a T2R or a T2'007.....do u kno any places where i could get a good deal on one? what classes are you guys running up there?


Well, I would try my local hobby shop. That's what I do.
Some of the classes we will be offering are as follows.

1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Trucks

We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.


----------



## speedyman

I'm in the process of trying to sell my tamiya trf415ms for $150.00 obo.Has a body and a few extra parts.Needs radio gear and electronics.Very nice car.Getting out of r/c for awhile.If interested,let me know.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Well, I would try my local hobby shop. That's what I do.
> Some of the classes we will be offering are as follows.
> 
> 1/10 Rookie
> 1/10 6 Cell Stock
> 1/10 19 Turn
> 1/10 6 Cell Mod
> 1/12 4 Cell Stock
> 1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
> 1/12 4 Cell Mod
> Mini Cooper
> Trucks
> 
> We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.


BIG Johnson Class??????????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> BIG Johnson Class??????????


Of course!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

speedyman said:


> I'm in the process of trying to sell my tamiya trf415ms for $150.00 obo.Has a body and a few extra parts.Needs radio gear and electronics.Very nice car.Getting out of r/c for awhile.If interested,let me know.Thanks.
> Kirt


Kirt, I hope you won't be out of it to long.
-Fred


----------



## mr.reiniche

speedyman said:


> I'm in the process of trying to sell my tamiya trf415ms for $150.00 obo.Has a body and a few extra parts.Needs radio gear and electronics.Very nice car.Getting out of r/c for awhile.If interested,let me know.Thanks.
> Kirt



kirt i think i am interested,...even tho its not an xray its still a darn good car!!! and its a definite upgrade from the TT-01......do u have any pics mabey? where r u located at?


----------



## John Warner

Kirt lives in the Grand Rapids area, Caledonia I think.


----------



## speedyman

mr.reiniche,
I live in the Caledonia area.I don't have any pictures but it is very clean.I can give you my cell # if you want to call me.Its 616-717-8238.I usually have it on until 11pm or so.If you want to call me,i'll make sure its on.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## mr.reiniche

ok i will give u a call sometime kirt!! ohh and by the way...the space looks great fred!!! what kind of track setup do u think u will make?.........hey after i get a new car (whatever it ends up being)do u guys think that u could help me out n show me some of the ins and outs of tuneing it? b/c before this i just race mini-z's so this is a big change for me..


----------



## Fred Knapp

mr.reiniche said:


> ok i will give u a call sometime kirt!! ohh and by the way...the space looks great fred!!! what kind of track setup do u think u will make?.........hey after i get a new car (whatever it ends up being)do u guys think that u could help me out n show me some of the ins and outs of tuneing it? b/c before this i just race mini-z's so this is a big change for me..


I will set the track up so that it has flow to it and has room for slicing and dicing. Myself along with the others racing at Competition Raceway will help you as much as you want, just let me know and I will help you or find someone that can. We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## mr.reiniche

hey just a thought.......whats the best RTR out there? that would b competitive


----------



## Fred Knapp

mr.reiniche said:


> hey just a thought.......whats the best RTR out there? that would b competitive


I can't help you with that one because I never owned one.
I have always build them out of the box.
I think competitiveness is more to do with your skill level then what car you have anyway. I'm sure one could get most any of the RTR's up to competition level but the investment would be greater then the cost of a kit that you would put together yourself. On the other hand if you were running a RTR in lets say a novice, rookie or a spec class you could do quit well with it.
Hope this helps.
-Fred


----------



## Max

mr.reiniche said:


> hey just a thought.......whats the best RTR out there? that would b competitive


 mr. reiniche,
If you are seriously thinking about being competetive I would definatly spend the extra money and get a kit. Xray would probably be your best bet. Most of the local guys are running the T2 and the T2'007. You really cant go wrong with Xray. But just as Fred said, you can be competitive with any car that is on the market today: Corally Phi, Tamiya MSXX, Losi JRX-S type R, Associated TC5, any of these cars will get you to the front of the pack. The car also has to rely on the driver to wheel it around the track as fast and as smooth as possible. Just a little help in your desicion making.

Max K


----------



## mr.reiniche

yea i like the T2 and the T2' 007 but im a lil short on cash rite now so i think im going to get a used chassis and just start building!!! ......how well equipt are the hobby shops in grand rapids? could i buy all my electronics there? if not there than where do u guys order your parts from?


----------



## Max

mr.reiniche said:


> yea i like the T2 and the T2' 007 but im a lil short on cash rite now so i think im going to get a used chassis and just start building!!! ......how well equipt are the hobby shops in grand rapids? could i buy all my electronics there? if not there than where do u guys order your parts from?


 You could try Riders...they might have some good electrics, but I usually mailorder my stuff from towerhobbies or other online stores...

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had enough hands to get quit a bit accomplished last night.
Tonight our goal is to finish taping the carpet down and put the outer boarders in place.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Competition Raceway Schedule * 

Every Saturday Beginning August 25 2007
Racing will include: 
1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson
Trucks
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring
Restrooms
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
Please bring your own table, chair and extension cord.
If it looks like we will be successful I will provide tables and chairs in the near future.


Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Fred Knapp

For everyone that helped me with this endeavor we will have a test and tune session Saturday evening if all goes well.
-Fred


----------



## mr.reiniche

wow now im really exited!!!!   .....wat are the rules for the stock class?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Like most other race facilities we will use Roar as our basic guide.
Here is a Link: Roar Rules


----------



## BenVanBoom

Cant Wait


----------



## Fred Knapp

If anyone is interested.
I can get Carrubba's batteries (Powerpush) for $60.00 a six cell pack if I buy them in a 10 lot. 
Nothing under 1.25 volts.


----------



## SMVracing

What time r u guys working on the track tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> What time r u guys working on the track tonight?


I will be there as 6:00pm


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Fred don't mean to pipe in but all i have is a little johnson (motor for all you pervs out there) is that going to be ok with the big johnson ?????? just courious?

L8tr 


Pete

*Competition Raceway Schedule *

Every Saturday Beginning August 25 2007
Racing will include: 
1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson


----------



## RLKnapster

were getting closer to the finish, as you can tell by the pictures, THANKS for ALL the help guys.

~Andrew~


----------



## John Warner

NEWSFLASH............

Trinity WILL NOT be sponsoring this years U.S. Indoor Champs.


----------



## John Warner

However,

97 days till the world comes to Cleveland! 

Big changes are in the works for the Cleveland U.S. INDOOR CHAMPS
They will have open class sponsorships for all 8 classes.

1/12 stock sponsor by Power Push Batteries

1/12 masters sponsor by CRC

1/12 19 turn your name here

1/12 modifed your name here

T/C stock sponsor by Fullthrottle Motorsports

T/C masters sponsor by Protoform Bodies

T/C 19 turn sponsor by Team Tekin

T/C modifed sponsor by Corally U.S.A.

Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) will again sponsor the Cleveland U.S.INDOOR CHAMPS.

Team-Orion has joined with the Cleveland U.S. INDOOR CHAMPS to sponsor the race this year.


----------



## John Warner

Makes me wonder if we'll still be using the Trinity handouts this year!
.


----------



## BenVanBoom

John I Forgot Your 12th Scale I Will Give It To Fred Next Time I See Him


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> John I Forgot Your 12th Scale I Will Give It To Fred Next Time I See Him


Works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

More news on this years Champs race......

The handout motor will be one of the Orion motors, NOT Trinity.
Should prove to be interesting to say the least!!
Which Orion motor we'll use will be known soon.
My guess would be the Core Stock RS Competition.








And for 19 turn, the Element 19T Spec 2007 Edition with the Katana lay-down brushes, or the Element 19T Spec V2 2007 Edition .








Just my guess!


----------



## mr.reiniche

RLKnapster said:


> were getting closer to the finish, as you can tell by the pictures, THANKS for ALL the help guys.
> 
> ~Andrew~





WOW, it look amazing!!! i cant wait!!


----------



## SMVracing

When is the first test for the track or when is the next time y'all are going to work on it.


----------



## John Warner

The first test & tune was this evening!


----------



## SMVracing

O, I didn't know if they had the track done or not. Well when is the next one? Hopefully during the week.


----------



## John Warner

I think their first "official" race is this coming Saturday, the 25th.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Fred don't mean to pipe in but all i have is a little johnson (motor for all you pervs out there) is that going to be ok with the big johnson ?????? just courious?
> 
> L8tr
> 
> 
> Pete
> 
> *Competition Raceway Schedule *
> 
> Every Saturday Beginning August 25 2007
> Racing will include:
> 1/10 Rookie
> 1/10 6 Cell Stock
> 1/10 19 Turn
> 1/10 6 Cell Mod
> 1/12 4 Cell Stock
> 1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
> 1/12 4 Cell Mod
> Mini Cooper
> Big Johnson


Hey Pete,
Yeah, your little johnson motor will be just fine.


SMVracing said:


> O, I didn't know if they had the track done or not. Well when is the next one? Hopefully during the week.


Colin, I haven't made that determination yet. I should have that figured out sometime next week. Input is appreciated on what day is good for those that want a mid week practice day.


----------



## SMVracing

Any day but Friday is good for me I just have to get my car together.


----------



## Max

Track is great Fred....thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Your welcome Max and everyone else that helped me with this endeavor.
We now have a great opportunity to grow r/c racing in our community and a facility to show case some of our home grown talent. 
I'm really looking forward to next week as we get the season under way.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:
 

> Your welcome Max and everyone else that helped me with this endeavor.
> We now have a great opportunity to grow r/c racing in our community and a facility to show case some of our home grown talent.
> I'm really looking forward to next week as we get the season under way.


Congratulations, good job Fred! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.reiniche

yea really!!!great job fred!!!!!


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Quick Question... Why are you running onroad races the same day the other local track is running races??


----------



## Fred Knapp

It had to do with the Oval scheduling more than anything.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

What about Stadium??


----------



## Fred Knapp

While our focus will be on Oval, Sedan and 12th scale, Trucks are more then welcome to participate in oval as well as road course.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

No Jumps


----------



## SMVracing

So is there going to be a mid week practice like maybe Thursday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> So is there going to be a mid week practice like maybe Thursday?


Yes, I Just need to get a feel for what everyone wants.
I'll let you know as soon a I know.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Acknowledgments of Contributions*

Mr. Bill - US indoorchamps - carpet
John Warner - his half of (carpet) and pa amplifier, mic
Nick Terwilliger - amb system 
John Demeester - lane dividers
Riders Hobby Shop - pending

Class sponsors
Office Max - Class TBD
Big Lots - Class TBD


----------



## S. Jerusalem

How about the "Churro's" place for supplying us with tasty treats?


----------



## mr.reiniche

hey fred i have a quick question..........to be able to race do i have to be there weekend or can i just go like everyother weekend b/c im not sure if i would be able to get up there every wkend

thanks -Nick


----------



## John Warner

Nick, I'm sure you can come to race whenever you like.
You don't have to be there every weekend.


----------



## John Warner

*It's official!

Below are the two handout motors that
will be used at the Champs this year......

Team Orion Core Stock
Team Orion Element 07 19 Turn*
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey guys! Congrats on the new track! And, I like the name of it, too. 

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Here is all of the new class sponsors............

1/12 stock sponsored by A-Main Racing Products

1/12 masters sponsored by Power Push Batteries

1/12 19 turn sponsored by Niftech Precision Products

1/12 modifed sponsored by Team Scream Racing 

T/C stock sponsored by Fullthrottle Motorsports

T/C masters sponsored by Protoform Bodies

T/C 19 turn sponsored by Team Tekin

T/C modifed sponsored by Corally U.S.A.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> Hey guys! Congrats on the new track! And, I like the name of it, too.
> 
> -Rich


Thanks Rich,
Hopefully we'll get something going and give you guys a reason to come up and race with us once this season!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

I definitely want to head out that way at least a few times this season. You guys have made the trip to the east side enough times. 

I'll be taking the wife's gas miser car, tho. Haha!


----------



## HPSmart

Cool stuff


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Competition Raceway Schedule*

Every Saturday Beginning August 25 2007
Racing will include: 
1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson
Trucks
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring (must have own transponder) will be getting some rent to owns
• Restroom
• Lots of food choices near by
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
Please bring your own table, chair and extension cord.
If it looks like we will be successful I will provide tables and chairs in the near future.


Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Fred Knapp

Our first official practice night will be Tuesday August 28.
If Tuesday's aren't good for most we'll look at doing another day.


----------



## John Warner

Just make sure you pick a day that ends in the letter "Y".


----------



## Max

Anybody want any bodies for Cleveland? Im ordering them soon......


----------



## John Warner

Max said:


> Anybody want any bodies for Cleveland? Im ordering them soon......


Whats available and/or popular this week? I need a couple or more, same as last year. :thumbsup: 
Do you still have that paint scheme I sent you a while back?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred.......

Nice looking old 68' Chevrolet convertible that appeared at the lot tonight!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred.......
> 
> Nice looking old 68' Chevrolet convertible that appeared at the lot tonight!


Yeah, but did you see that 1962 (I think) belvedere that John droped off as well?


----------



## John Warner

That wasn't there last night. He must have brought
it down either early in the AM, or late late last night.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John stopped by the office today and said that he may bring another rag top down.


----------



## John Warner

Whoo-Hoooo...... Our power is FINALLY back on.
(got real tired of hearing that noisy generator running!!!)


----------



## hyena boy

hey

are you putting out signs to advertise for the cruise on 28th tomorrow?

i figure with all those car guys out there we might bring some in.

i am planning to come out and play, unless beth goes into labor or something.

see you later

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Jeff, it's turned into a two day event now, and actually started today. (Friday)
Andrew said the parking lot was packed this evening!!


----------



## JonHobbies

Cant wait to check out your cool track see you Saturday if the weathers good. Coming to check out all the hot rods. Good luck!


----------



## John Warner

Is it just me, or should somebody start building a really BIG boat..?

Call me, I think I still have the drawings. Noah.


----------



## BenVanBoom

have fun racing today cant make it out


----------



## John Warner

Time until the Champs........

86 days 
2084 hours 
125043 minutes 
7502624 seconds


----------



## dido41

how did the first race go? i could not find a parking spot due to the car show going on.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great!!!


----------



## SMVracing

How many people showed for the first race?


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> How many people showed for the first race?


With the 28th street metro cruise going on Saturday I think the average speed on 28 street was something like 5 miles an hour. The Rogers Plaza parking lot was transformed into a showroom Saturday, Between 13,000 and 15,000 classic cars were on display...With that being said the turn out was light. the seven of us that did make it put on a great show for all the spectators.


----------



## SMVracing

What time will the track be opened for practice on Tuesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Colin,
The track will be open by 4:30pm.
Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

If anyone needs a personal transponder let me know.
Buying ten at a time is the best deal. Also I can do a rent to own.
The rent to own program will go like this.
$30.00 down and $10.00 each time you rent it until its payed for. After 8 rental payments you will be able to keep it. Total cost to you will be $100.00


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think this would be a fun spec class. (Box Stock)
$149.00
1/14 Recoil 4wd RTR Touring Car 
Overview

Powered by an impressive 370-size motor routed through an incredibly responsive 4WD drivetrain, the Recoil RTR offers the exceptional speed and handling of bigger sedans in a compact 1/14-scale package. Unlike other mini-sedans, the Recoil packs true oil-filled shocks and ball bearings for real race sedan performance, along with front and rear differentials for durable, reliable running. A pre-cut and fully painted touring car body tops off the complete package


Key Features

Complete RTR
Powerful 370-size motor
Shaft-driven 4WD system with front and rear differentials
Sportwerks 2-channel radio system
Electronic speed control, receiver and servo installed
Lightweight, stable fiberglass chassis
Full ball bearings
Oil-filled coil-over shocks
Preglued and mounted rubber tires
Prepainted Officially Licensed Mazda Body


----------



## Fred Knapp

The new flyer for the US Indoor Champs has been posted
Here's a Link


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

It's been posted for weeks.......


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Who's Jody??????


----------



## J FAST

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Who's Jody??????



LOL, thats a dead give away!!!


----------



## renracer

*saturday*

What time will the race track open on Saturday


----------



## Fred Knapp

renracer said:


> What time will the race track open on Saturday


• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop


----------



## BenVanBoom

anyone practicing to night?


----------



## J FAST

BenVanBoom said:


> anyone practicing to night?


 You Know it!


----------



## Max

How much is practice and racing??


----------



## RLKnapster

Max said:


> How much is practice and racing??


$15 for racing $10 for practice.


----------



## SMVracing

I'll be there.


----------



## J FAST

I,m headed home to get my jazz. I'll see ya all with my 7 turn to play a little sweet music!!!!!


----------



## speedyman

Hey guys
I still have my trf415 up for sale.Taking offers.I'll also throw in a laser tweak station and the parts.Would like to get 150 but I'll take offers.Let me know.Its gotta go asap.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner

Mr. Bill says.....

I will put the flyer up on the web page in a few days most of you most likely got them in the mail or will shortly for those you didn't get on the list you will be able to pick it up at http://www.indoorchamps.com later this week!
That was posted about ten minutes ago, and it's 9:38PM.


----------



## John Warner

Orion Motors at the champs this year are...
Extra motors per car will be made available at a cost of $28.00
(price may vary at time of race) 19 turn motors are $33.00.


----------



## Mike Howe

Looks great guys, I'll be out next weekend.. Got a gig this comeing saturday. Can't wait! 

Mike,


----------



## Mike Howe

I plan on going to cleveland this year as well... Anyone looking for someone to share cost of hotel room?


----------



## Fred Knapp

All of you that ran mod last night, I can see that it may be an insane season!


----------



## BenVanBoom

I Cant Wait To Run This Saturday Sedan And 12th Scale 

I Got Another Reciver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Ben.... PM back at ya.


----------



## MikeBob

I just got my Indoor champs Handbook in the mail today. Its time to get ready for the big week.


----------



## Dave Walton

So I got this bumb idea to get a 1/12th scale again. How many guys are running them.


----------



## John Warner

Dave, I will be.


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> I just got my Indoor champs Handbook in the mail today. Its time to get ready for the big week.


Yeah, I got mine today as well and noticed
the entry fee has increased to a whooping $75.00!!!!
Jeez.... I remember when it was $35.00.


----------



## J FAST

Dave Walton said:


> So I got this bumb idea to get a 1/12th scale again. How many guys are running them.


Hey Dave it seems that almost all of us that run touring are going to run 12 scale too. dont hesitate to buy one and come on out. for sure we will have a 12 scale class.I wouldnt doubt if it became the bigger class. Im going to run mod touring and stock or 19 turn 12 scale :wave:


----------



## BrentV

Dave Walton said:


> So I got this bumb idea to get a 1/12th scale again. How many guys are running them.


Dave,

I've got one if your interested.


----------



## Max

19turn 1/12th scale is a blast on a big track. Thats what i'll be running.


----------



## BenVanBoom

I Will Be RUNNING 12TH SCALE


----------



## TC5 RACER

I Wanna RACE


----------



## Fred Knapp

TC5 RACER said:


> I Wanna RACE


OK Butch, we'll see you tomorrow.

• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm
Racing will include: 
1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson
Trucks
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring (must have own transponder) will be getting some rent to owns so place your order now.
• Restroom
• Lots of food choices near by
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
Please bring your own table, chair and extension cord.
If it looks like we will be successful I will provide tables and chairs in the near future.

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770
__________________
Dealer of Tekin and Powerpush products.


----------



## J FAST

*Mod*

whats everyone going to run tomarrow??? I want to run mod touring and I would probably run 19 turn 12th but I need another 4 cell pack.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

How 'bout 19t sedan? That way we'll have a decent class of 7-8 guys instead of 3 guys running mod, 4 guys running stock or 19t? Happy medium?


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> whats everyone going to run tomarrow??? I want to run mod touring and I would probably run 19 turn 12th but I need another 4 cell pack.


im still thinking stock, that way we can have a big class, maybe 19turn, it depends on how many ppl want to.


----------



## SMVracing

Fred you have a pm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Colin, try it again.
I didn't get it.


----------



## J FAST

HMMM I'd rather race 3 people in mod than 8-9 people just because of how much fun mod is but thats cool 
I guess 19 turn
I dont want to run stock now that we have a big track 

Does anyone have some parma pro 53 cyan magenta i can buy for tomarrow


----------



## MikeBob

I going with stock this weekend. I have to make sure that everything is running right before I kill my cars. But I really don't care. I will run my stock motor in 19turn and kick sum butt...LOL


----------



## MikeBob

J FAST said:


> whats everyone going to run tomarrow??? I want to run mod touring and I would probably run 19 turn 12th but I need another 4 cell pack.



I have a few packs that you can uses....


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> HMMM I'd rather race 3 people in mod than 8-9 people just because of how much fun mod is but thats cool
> I guess 19 turn
> I dont want to run stock now that we have a big track
> 
> Does anyone have some parma pro 53 cyan magenta i can buy for tomarrow


maybe we should run stock the first weekend till everyone is settled down and gets the hang of it, and next weekend go full out


----------



## J FAST

MikeBob said:


> I going with stock this weekend. I have to make sure that everything is running right before I kill my cars. But I really don't care. I will run my stock motor in 19turn and kick sum butt...LOL


yeah thats cool, I ran mod tuesday so thats why i was over excited lol worked out all the bugs so im ready to go!!! 
you running 12th or touring? I cant wait for tomarrow :wave:


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> yeah thats cool, I ran mod tuesday so thats why i was over excited lol worked out all the bugs so im ready to go!!!
> you running 12th or touring? I cant wait for tomarrow :wave:


cool, so then stock for tomorrow, and mod on pratice day and maybe next saturday


----------



## J FAST

RLKnapster said:


> maybe we should run stock the first weekend till everyone is settled down and gets the hang of it, and next weekend go full out


yeah good idea I forgot this is the first time out for alot of guy's this year.
we will see what tomarrow brings.


----------



## MikeBob

RLKnapster said:


> cool, so then stock for tomorrow, and mod on pratice day and maybe next saturday


I'm going to be running 12th.

I don't have the big bucks for touring car anymore....lol


----------



## J FAST

MikeBob said:


> I'm going to be running 12th.
> 
> I don't have the big bucks for touring car anymore....lol


cool Im going to try and bust out my 12th for tomarrow you will have to help me on gearing and stuff im lost with this little guy. I do love how much fun they are to drive. they do make a stock motor feel much faster.


----------



## J FAST

Andrew do you have any parma 53's cyan magenta i can buy for tomarrow?


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> Andrew do you have any parma 53's cyan magenta i can buy for tomarrow?


dont know i dont have tires, ask my daddy, hes the one who has the tires, but pry not but idk


----------



## MikeBob

J FAST said:


> cool Im going to try and bust out my 12th for tomarrow you will have to help me on gearing and stuff im lost with this little guy. I do love how much fun they are to drive. they do make a stock motor feel much faster.


Help is on its way...lol

FYI...... I think I have sum new touring car tires just sitting around may place. I got them at the champs and never used them. I think there pinks or something like that. I will have check the warehouse tonight. lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
I have one set of 53's but I think Andrew needs them.
I also have a set of magents on the regular rim if you like.


----------



## J FAST

Cool, well I'm off to riders, see if they have any 16 guage wire so i can put the 12th together. see ya tomarrow


----------



## Fred Knapp

Colin,
PM back at ya.
-Fred


----------



## SMVracing

See y'all in the morning


----------



## TC5 RACER

i cant wait to race


----------



## cookie

*Go Fast!*

Hi Fred and Rotten Little Kid! 
Chris Diamond and I are going to come over to Grand Rapids and race tomorrow. I know Chris will run stock and I would really like to run with the 19 turns with my 4300. So I can have some fun with a little more power! Reason being, is I start Truck Driving School on Tuesday. By the time I am done with school and on the road...for at least the first year, I may not be able to race very much...if at all for a while. So I would like to run something other than stock, if anyone is interested. Let me know!

Cookie :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

cookie said:


> Hi Fred and Rotten Little Kid!
> Chris Diamond and I are going to come over to Grand Rapids and race tomorrow. I know Chris will run stock and I would really like to run with the 19 turns with my 4300. So I can have some fun with a little more power! Reason being, is I start Truck Driving School on Tuesday. By the time I am done with school and on the road...for at least the first year, I may not be able to race very much...if at all for a while. So I would like to run something other than stock, if anyone is interested. Let me know!
> 
> Cookie :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


cool, gald to see that you and chris will be out.


----------



## Mike Howe

I may be in town tomorrow, gota make a run to the music Store befor my gig.. So if I have time I'll stop in and say Hi. Can't wait to run on that track!! Also Jesse I'm down for some mod.. I think I'm gona go with 19t and Mod at cleveland this year! Are you talking super mod? like 7-8turn? Or somewhere in the middle, Like 10-12t ??


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Heh...mod is mod. Whatever you can handle or can afford to buy tires for.


----------



## J FAST

Mike Howe said:


> I may be in town tomorrow, gota make a run to the music Store befor my gig.. So if I have time I'll stop in and say Hi. Can't wait to run on that track!! Also Jesse I'm down for some mod.. I think I'm gona go with 19t and Mod at cleveland this year! Are you talking super mod? like 7-8turn? Or somewhere in the middle, Like 10-12t ??


yes 7 and 8 turns


----------



## J FAST

does anyone have some 16 gauge wire? I need about 4-5 inches so i can wire up the 12th.` 

Jason you runnin your 12th tomarrow?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J FAST said:


> does anyone have some 16 gauge wire? I need about 4-5 inches so i can wire up the 12th.`
> 
> Jason you runnin your 12th tomarrow?


I got you covered on the wire, bro. I agree with mod being more fun. But I also enjoy running in a bigger class. A "podium" finish doesn't mean much if there's only three people running. Regardless, once I get my money right, I'll be running mod too.


----------



## Max

man sounds like im going to miss a lot of fun


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
09-01-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Jason Dudda with 28/5:09.74

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 28 5:00.08 Andrew Knapp 
2 2 28 5:03.13 Jesse Holman 
3 4 28 5:06.04 Mike Slaughter 
4 1 28 5:08.66 Jason Dudda 


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.6 1.9 2.0 2.6 
2 11.1 11.7 11.1 11.5 
3 10.9 10.9 11.0 11.3 
4 10.9 11.3 10.9 11.3 
5 11.0 10.8 10.8 10.9 
6 10.9 10.8 10.8 11.1 
7 10.9 10.9 10.9 11.2 
8 10.9 10.8 11.0 11.0 
9 11.0 10.8 11.0 11.2 
10 10.9 10.8 11.0 11.1 
11 10.9 11.1 10.8 11.0 
12 11.0 10.8 10.9 10.8 
13 10.9 11.1 11.2 11.1 
14 11.1 11.1 10.9 11.0 
15 11.1 10.9 10.9 11.3 
16 11.8 11.6 11.2 11.2 
17 12.5 11.0 10.9 11.5 
18 11.0 10.9 11.1 11.3 
19 10.9 10.9 10.9 11.1 
20 10.8 10.9 11.1 11.1 
21 10.9 10.9 11.2 11.3 
22 11.1 10.9 10.9 11.2 
23 10.9 11.2 11.0 11.4 
24 10.9 11.0 11.0 11.4 
25 10.9 10.8 11.1 11.3 
26 10.9 11.0 11.0 11.1 
27 11.0 10.8 11.1 11.2 
28 18.7 14.1 11.2 11.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 28 28 28 
time 308.6 303.1 300.0 306.0 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 26 5:03.24 Jeff Cook 
2 4 21 5:04.86 Jim York 
3 3 20 5:06.61 Chris Diamond 
-- 2 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn 


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.6 2.7 2.8 
2 14.0 17.6 16.8 
3 11.8 14.0 15.6 
4 11.5 14.3 14.7 
5 12.0 17.4 14.5 
6 12.0 14.1 15.0 
7 11.5 19.3 14.5 
8 13.3 14.5 15.2 
9 11.8 15.4 14.5 
10 12.5 14.1 15.7 
11 12.0 15.1 14.9 
12 12.1 13.7 14.1 
13 11.8 27.7 14.4 
14 11.3 13.8 15.3 
15 11.8 14.2 14.6 
16 12.0 15.6 14.3 
17 11.8 18.1 14.5 
18 11.7 14.0 15.4 
19 11.6 15.7 14.4 
20 11.8 14.1 14.4 
21 11.9 18.1 
22 12.0 
23 11.5 
24 12.1 
25 12.3 
26 12.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 26 20 21 
time 303.2 306.6 304.8 

Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Mod: 
Walter Henderson with 30/5:08.29

-- Sedan Mod - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:03.38 Walter Henderson 


- Sedan Mod -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.3 
2 10.2 
3 10.0 
4 10.2 
5 9.9 
6 10.0 
7 10.0 
8 9.8 
9 9.9 
10 9.8 
11 11.1 
12 10.8 
13 9.8 
14 9.9 
15 9.9 
16 9.8 
17 9.9 
18 9.8 
19 9.9 
20 10.0 
21 9.7 
22 9.9 
23 9.7 
24 10.2 
25 9.9 
26 9.9 
27 10.3 
28 9.9 
29 9.8 
30 9.9 
31 10.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 
time 303.3 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12th Scale Stock: 
Tom Heys with 44/8:08.48

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 44 8:00.87 Tom Heys 
2 3 44 8:07.12 Jody Flipse 
3 4 43 8:11.42 Jason Dudda 
4 2 27 5:00.23 Jesse Holman 


- 12th Scale Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.8 2.0 2.2 2.7 
2 10.8 15.1 11.1 11.7 
3 11.0 11.3 10.7 11.4 
4 10.7 11.3 10.7 11.3 
5 10.9 11.2 10.7 11.3 
6 10.7 10.9 11.0 11.2 
7 10.8 11.0 10.8 11.2 
8 10.9 10.8 11.1 11.3  
9 10.9 11.2 11.0 11.2 
10 10.8 11.0 10.8 11.2 
11 10.7 11.7 10.8 11.2 
12 10.8 11.1 11.0 12.2 
13 11.9 11.1 15.7 11.4 
14 11.3 10.9 11.0 11.1 
15 10.8 11.4 11.1 11.3 
16 11.0 10.9 11.0 13.1 
17 11.0 11.9 10.8 11.2 
18 11.0 10.9 10.9 11.4 
19 11.0 10.9 11.1 11.3 
20 11.1 10.9 10.9 11.2 
21 11.1 11.0 11.1 11.6 
22 11.0 13.1 11.1 12.0 
23 11.1 11.3 11.5 11.2 
24 11.1 11.5 11.1 11.4 
25 11.1 11.3 11.4 11.1 
26 10.9 12.2 11.2 11.3 
27 11.1 11.1 11.3 11.4 
28 11.0 11.1 11.3 
29 11.3 11.2 11.4 
30 11.1 11.1 11.4 
31 11.2 11.2 11.3 
32 10.8 11.8 11.6 
33 11.1 11.2 11.2 
34 11.2 11.2 11.4 
35 11.1 11.0 11.5 
36 11.2 11.1 11.5 
37 11.5 11.2 11.8 
38 11.6 11.5 11.7 
39 11.2 11.4 11.3 
40 11.3 11.4 11.5 
41 11.2 11.3 11.5 
42 11.2 11.2 11.5 
43 11.2 11.3 17.2 
44 12.1 11.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 44 27 44 43 
time 480.8 300.2 487.1 491.4 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 43 8:07.16 Mike Robertson 
2 1 42 8:07.06 Mike Reniger 
3 4 41 8:06.63 Ben Vandoorn 
4 3 41 8:11.99 Roy Dallier 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Andy Curran 


- 12th Scale Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.5 1.8 2.1 2.2 
2 11.7 12.0 12.8 11.4 
3 13.3 13.0 12.4 13.8 
4 12.0 11.1  16.3 12.1 
5 11.4 14.2 12.5 11.8 
6 11.1 11.2 11.8 11.3 
7 11.1 11.2 11.8 11.6 
8 11.3 11.2 11.5 11.2 
9 12.0 12.1 11.8 12.7 
10 11.2 11.3 11.9 11.2 
11 11.2 11.4 11.5 12.1 
12 11.4 11.1 12.0 11.4 
13 11.6 11.2 11.6 11.5 
14 11.2 11.7 11.7 11.3 
15 11.3 11.3 13.3 11.4 
16 11.1 11.2 11.6 11.4 
17 11.3 11.3 11.9 11.6 
18 11.2 11.4 11.9 11.6 
19 11.4 12.2 11.6 11.5 
20 23.2 11.3 11.7 11.6 
21 11.7 11.4 11.5 11.4 
22 11.3 11.2 12.2 11.6 
23 11.5 11.5 14.3 12.7 
24 10.9 11.2 12.1 12.6 
25 11.6 11.2 11.8 11.8 
26 11.5 11.4 11.6 18.7 
27 11.5 11.5 11.8 12.1 
28 11.4 10.9 11.9 11.9 
29 11.4 11.3 11.7 12.3 
30 11.4 11.1 11.7 11.7 
31 11.4 11.3 11.7 12.2 
32 11.5 11.1 11.7 11.9 
33 11.8 11.0 11.9 13.3 
34 12.6 11.6 12.2 11.9 
35 11.5 11.6 12.0 12.4 
36 11.5 11.3 16.1 11.6 
37 11.7 11.9 11.9 11.9 
38 11.4 11.2 11.9 12.1 
39 11.6 12.3 12.3 11.8 
40 11.4 12.0 11.9 11.8 
41 11.6 11.4 12.1 12.3 
42 11.6 11.2 
43 11.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 42 43 41 41 
time 487.0 487.1 491.9 486.6


----------



## RLKnapster

man today was a blast


----------



## J FAST

yeah great racing today!!! I cant wait for some more action tomarrow. I think 19 turn for tomarrow. I need to get my 12th in shape though its hurting i didnt do one thing to it today lol just dusted it off from the shelf from last year.


----------



## RLKnapster

J FAST said:


> yeah great racing today!!! I cant wait for some more action tomarrow. I think 19 turn for tomarrow. I need to get my 12th in shape though its hurting i didnt do one thing to it today lol just dusted it off from the shelf from last year.


yeah, 19turn sounds good


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Had a blast today. Now that everyone is acquainted with the track, it's time to step it up to 19t. Maybe mod once in awhile. Surprised to see the turn-out that we had, considering it's September 1st.


----------



## TimXLB

S. Jerusalem:

Hi,

call me Sunday on my cell. 

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy

any chance of running on monday?

i was not able to come on saturday because beth was having consistent contractions all day, so we thought we would be having a baby that night. later that night, about 1:00 am, they stopped.

like i said last week, baby willing i will be there next saturday.

see you soon,

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Hey Jeff, take her out for some nice spicy Mexican food!
(We did that and Garrett was born within 24 hours. LoL!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Glad everyone had fun. that's what it's all about.
Hope you all enjoyed the food, the wife loved serving all of you.
She said that she'll feed us on the Saturday's she's not working.


----------



## ev2fast

When are your practice days,knights,times and price.
Need a new place to cut the rug!


----------



## RLKnapster

ev2fast said:


> When are your practice days,knights,times and price.
> Need a new place to cut the rug!


practice nights are tuesday night, 4pm till 9pm, $10 fee
thanx
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

WoW.... Hey Erv!!!


----------



## racer34v

erv its alan, let me know when you can go up there i will ride up there with you and check it out


----------



## J FAST

see everyone tonight!!! cant wait to run some more 19 turn 12th. man thats fun!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, 
Andrew and I need to make work of getting the DB12R. :woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Update:
We now will have house transponders available for the season!!!


----------



## SMVracing

The entire season?


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> The entire season?


YES!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you to everyone that came out to practice last night.
Erv, Jim, thanks for making the trip.


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Dave, I will be.


Well, then again.... maybe not.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Well, then again.... maybe not.


John,
Don't wait to get a 12th scale to come out and run.
You have a nice touring car. Come on out and run it,
this season.
-Fred


----------



## Mike Howe

Well I just put an order in for a couple motors and a new Speedo.. It wont be here for this weekend no doubt.. but I'll still show up to run some laps with my crapola haha.. Can't wait to check the new place out! See ya'll saturday!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> John,
> Don't wait to get a 12th scale to come out and run.
> You have a nice touring car. Come on out and run it,
> this season.
> -Fred


Yep, nice car..... antique equipment mounted inside. But I guess that's what I'll be running someday sometime soon.


----------



## hyena boy

hello

thursday morning at 9:09 am my wife gave birth to a boy! he was 6lb. 4oz. and 17.5 inches. he had to be born c section after beth was in labor for 24hrs. his name is joseph kenneth, he is named after my wife's great grandpa and my grandpa.

so this means i will not be racing for a little while.

i will try to stop out to say hi soon

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

Congratulations Jeff. :woohoo:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

hyena boy said:


> hello
> 
> thursday morning at 9:09 am my wife gave birth to a boy! he was 6lb. 4oz. and 17.5 inches. he had to be born c section after beth was in labor for 24hrs. his name is joseph kenneth, he is named after my wife's great grandpa and my grandpa.
> 
> so this means i will not be racing for a little while.
> 
> i will try to stop out to say hi soon
> 
> jeff


Well Jeff, congrats;

There is a small modification to your statement, when you said that you will not be racing for a little while, well that is not a true statement, my kid was born a little over 3 yrs ago and i'm still not racing like we used too so enjoy gardening or windows, oh yeah poopy butts, bottles, no sleep ( up every 4 hrs or so), hey kids are a blast and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Hope your wife is doing ok after surgery, OH DO NOT FORGET TO GET A MANUAL FROM THE HOSPITAL, we're stil looking for our kids and we can'tfind it.


L8tr

Pete


----------



## hyena boy

thank you pete for the warning. i will try to ask for that manual on our way out on sunday, i hope the hospital did not run out.

talk to you soon

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, congratulations Jeff!! And to add a little to Pete's statement.......
I'm still trying to find that manual for one of my kids, and he's 24!!!!
If you only knew......


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

:woohoo: Real Men don't use manuals!!!!!


----------



## dido41

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> :woohoo: Real Men don't use manuals!!!!!


but we always end up with extra parts.


----------



## TimXLB

Jeff:

Hi,

Sorry.... there is no manual. you just PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ConGrats BTW from Pat, Mini and myself.

Thanks


----------



## 1armed1

Hmmmmmm map quest says 1:45, I bet it can be done in 1:20 
I'll be ordering my DB12r shortly, haven't decided on a sedan yet.
Any of you guys run a Corally Phi yet?

later


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney,
2 pairs of aluminum steering hubs for the Mini's are on their way. They should be here by Friday. If I can get my sedan together in time I'll bring that down next weekend.

Later

Andy


----------



## Denney

Thanks Andy...I'll bring cash!

Denney


----------



## hyena boy

warner
are you still interested in my 3.2r?

lmk

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Jeff.....

You have a PM.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Fred Knapp

I had a very good time today.
Thank you to all who came out. A special thanks to my friends from the Detroit area, Willie and William. 

The results for today's racing:

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
09-08-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Jason Dudda with 27/5:00.52

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:02.56 Jason Dudda 
2 4 28 5:04.39 Denny Barlage 
3 3 28 5:06.43 Mike Slaughter 
4 2 28 5:08.21 Andrew Knapp 
5 5 27 5:01.97 Mike Howe 
6 6 27 5:10.26 Wiliam Sexton 
7 7 26 5:00.50 Willie Thomas 


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.4 3.6 3.9 4.3 
2 11.2 11.0 11.5 12.5 12.0 12.8 13.0 
3 10.8 10.9 11.1 11.3 11.2 11.4 11.3 
4 11.2 11.2 11.1 11.3 12.1 11.3 12.0 
5 10.9 11.4 11.3 11.1 11.5 11.5 11.6 
6 11.1 11.0 11.1 11.1 11.3 11.0 12.0 
7 11.4 11.0 11.0 10.9 11.2 11.1 11.5 
8 10.9 11.0 11.2 11.0 11.2 11.4 11.7 
9 10.8 11.0 11.0 11.2 11.2 11.1 11.6 
10 11.0 10.9 11.0 11.0 11.7 12.8 11.3 
11 10.9 11.0 11.2 10.9 11.6 11.2 11.8 
12 10.9 11.0 11.0 10.9 11.4 10.9 11.3 
13 11.0 11.1 11.2 10.9 11.1 11.1 11.0 
14 10.9 11.4 11.0 10.9 11.1 11.1 11.5 
15 10.9 11.8 10.8 10.9 11.2 13.2 12.4 
16 10.9 11.0 11.2 11.0 11.9 11.2 11.3 
17 11.1 11.1 11.9 10.9 11.3 12.2 11.4 
18 11.8 11.0 12.1 11.0 12.0 11.2 11.5 
19 10.9 11.0 11.0 10.8 11.4 12.3 11.7 
20 11.2 11.0 10.8 11.0 11.1 11.2 12.0 
21 11.0 10.9 11.0 11.4 11.3 16.6 11.6 
22 11.1 14.3 11.5 11.2 11.6 11.2 11.3 
23 10.9 11.8 11.3 10.9 11.0 11.4 16.0 
24 11.6 11.4 10.9 11.2 11.4 11.1 11.3 
25 11.1 11.0 11.5 11.2 11.3 12.1 11.3 
26 11.2 11.2 11.1 10.9 11.1 11.3 11.8  
27 11.0 11.4 11.0 11.1 11.9 11.1 
28 11.0 11.1 11.0 11.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 28 28 28 27 27 26 
time 302.5 308.2 306.4 304.3 301.9 310.2 300.5 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12th Scale Stock: 
James Brink with 45/8:09.30

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 45 8:00.15 James Brink 
2 3 45 8:00.60 Jesse Holman 
3 2 45 8:02.38 Chuck Lonergan 
4 5 44 8:06.46 Max 
5 6 43 8:01.48 Jason Dudda 
6 7 38 8:03.62 Mike Reniger 
7 4 37 6:38.39 Tom Heys 


- 12th Scale Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.5 1.6 1.9 2.1 2.4 2.7 3.0 
2 10.9 11.0 11.1 11.1 11.0 11.1 11.3 
3 10.8 10.7 10.8 10.9 10.8 11.3 11.9 
4 10.8 14.4 10.8 10.7 10.8 11.0 11.9 
5 10.7 10.9 10.7 10.9 12.5 11.1 11.4 
6 10.7 10.8 10.7 10.7 11.3 10.9 11.2 
7 10.6 10.5 10.7 10.9 10.8 10.8 11.3 
8 10.9 10.8 10.8 10.8 10.7 10.9 11.0 
9 10.6 10.8 10.6 11.0 10.7 10.9 16.4 
10 11.7 10.6 10.7 10.8 11.2 11.0 11.0 
11 10.6 10.9 10.7 10.9 10.7 10.9 10.9 
12 10.7 10.8 10.6 10.8 10.7 11.6 14.3 
13 10.8 10.7 10.7 10.8 10.8 10.9 12.7 
14 10.9 11.7 10.9 10.9 15.0 12.0 11.2 
15 10.6 10.7 10.6 10.8 10.7 11.0 11.6 
16 10.7 10.7 11.4 10.9 10.8 11.1 11.3 
17 10.7 10.8 11.0 10.9 11.1 10.9 11.8 
18 10.7 10.7 10.7 11.0 10.8 11.8 17.1 
19 10.7 10.6 11.2 11.9 10.8 11.1 11.5 
20 10.9 10.7 10.9 10.9 10.8 10.9 18.2 
21 10.7 10.8 10.7 10.8 10.8 10.8 13.2 
22 10.8 10.8 10.7 10.7 15.3 11.1 11.6 
23 11.1 10.6 10.9 10.9 10.9 11.0 20.7 
24 10.8 10.7 10.7 10.9 10.8 11.0 11.4 
25 11.1 10.7 10.5 10.9 11.5 11.1 11.3 
26 10.7 10.7 10.8 11.3 10.9 11.1 11.5 
27 10.8 10.6 10.8 10.7 10.6 12.0 11.4 
28 10.9 10.7 10.9 10.8 10.8 11.1 11.7 
29 11.0 10.8 10.7 10.8 10.7 11.2 11.9 
30 10.7 10.7 10.8 10.9 13.3 11.1 18.9 
31 10.8 10.9 10.8 11.2 10.8 12.3 11.8 
32 10.8 10.7 10.9 10.8 11.0 11.6 11.9 
33 10.9 10.9 11.6 10.8 10.9 11.1 11.6 
34 10.8 10.7 10.7 11.0 10.9 12.2 16.9 
35 11.3 11.0 10.7 10.8 11.6 14.2 11.7 
36 10.9 10.7 10.9 11.4 10.9 12.6 11.5 
37 10.7 10.6 10.8 12.3 11.0 11.1 19.2 
38 10.8 11.2 10.8 10.9 11.2 12.5 
39 11.0 10.9 10.8 11.6 11.3 
40 10.8 10.9 10.8 11.0 11.1 
41 10.8 10.9 10.7 10.9 11.7 
42 10.9 10.8 10.9 10.9 12.6 
43 10.9 10.7 10.8 10.9 11.0 
44 10.8 10.8 10.9 10.8 
45 10.9 10.7 11.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 45 45 45 37 44 43 38 
time 480.1 482.3 480.5 398.3 486.4 481.4 483.6 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 43 8:05.66 Ben Vandoorn 
2 2 42 8:01.51 Mike Robertson 
3 6 33 8:02.88 Tim XLB 
4 4 2 0:13.55 Roy Dallier 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Bill DeRuiter 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Andy Curran 


- 12th Scale Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1.2 1.7 2.0 2.4 
2 10.9 15.3 11.5 15.2 
3 11.3 11.2 13.7 
4 11.3 11.6 14.7 
5 11.4 11.3 14.4 
6 11.4 11.9 13.4 
7 11.0 11.3 20.0 
8 11.0 11.8 14.7 
9 11.4 11.2 16.6 
10 11.3 11.2 15.3 
11 11.9 12.6 12.5 
12 11.3 11.3 16.9 
13 11.5 11.8 17.0 
14 11.1 11.3 14.4 
15 11.1 11.7 14.9 
16 11.1 11.5 13.7 
17 12.7 11.6 12.8 
18 11.2 11.4 22.8 
19 11.1 11.5 14.7 
20 11.2 11.1 13.6 
21 11.2 11.3 15.0 
22 11.7 11.2 13.4 
23 11.2 12.8 14.6 
24 12.2 11.5 13.5 
25 11.5 11.3 13.7 
26 11.5 11.4 13.6 
27 11.2 11.4 13.0 
28 13.7 11.4 13.5  
29 11.9 11.7 14.1 
30 11.4 11.6 14.4 
31 11.3 11.4 14.4 
32 11.3 11.4 19.6 
33 11.4 13.1 14.8 
34 11.2 11.4 
35 12.3 11.4 
36 11.5 11.7 
37 11.4 11.2 
38 11.8 11.4 
39 11.6 11.5 
40 11.7 11.5 
41 11.4 11.7 
42 11.4 11.5 
43 11.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 43 42 2 33 
time 485.6 481.5 13.5 482.8


----------



## John Warner

Who if anybody is running the Orion motor??


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

:woohoo:I hear those things are fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1armed1

racing next saturday?
I might show up for some 12th scale action if I can scrape up a body in time.


----------



## RLKnapster

1armed1 said:


> racing next saturday?
> I might show up for some 12th scale action if I can scrape up a body in time.


yeah, well be racing next saturday for sure, well have an all new layout too.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

1armed1 said:


> racing next saturday?
> I might show up for some 12th scale action if I can scrape up a body in time.


If you make it, can you bring your 501X with you? Not interested in buying it now. Want one for next year but want to see one of those sexy beasts up close before I take the plunge.


----------



## 1armed1

S. Jerusalem said:


> If you make it, can you bring your 501X with you? Not interested in buying it now. Want one for next year but want to see one of those sexy beasts up close before I take the plunge.


If it's still here I'll bring it so you can drool,lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Who if anybody is running the Orion motor??


John,
I haven't seen anyone yet but I'm sure it won't be long before I see them on the track. Riders has them in stock.


----------



## Dave Walton

So what is the 1/12TH scale of choice this year. I am thinking off given it a try again. Thanks Dave.


----------



## John Warner

Dave,

From what I understand it's the BMI DB12R.
http://www.bmiracing.com


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a decent first oval race today.
Andrew did great for not wheeling a pan car for four years.
Brushless seems to be the way to go for Oval.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> We had a decent first oval race today.
> Andrew did great for not wheeling a pan car for four years.
> Brushless seems to be the way to go for Oval.


Brushless is the way to go for everything.


----------



## 1armed1

Hey Fred,
there any trash can's around there?  :jest:


----------



## John Warner

1armed1 said:


> Hey Fred,
> there any trash can's around there?  :jest:


Or maybe a fresh roll of duct tape?


----------



## 1armed1

yea that will do just fine.


----------



## crashmaster

knapster said:


> I hope everyone will be happy with the name I've chosen for the track and this thread. It's seems fitting given the level of competition we have in our area.
> 
> Link to the old thread:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2034181#post2034181


 i see polls in the track wooohoooooooooooooo


----------



## crashmaster

knapster said:


> If we were to put a store in, what kinds of things would you like to see and buy?
> Maybe some,
> Tire sauce?
> Motor cleaner?
> Foam tires?
> Batteries?
> Cleaning rags?
> SOME COMMON PARTS?
> COMMON BODYS?
> MOTORS?
> PERSONAL TRANSPONDERS ORDERING FORM???????
> Here is an address for those that do not know the area:
> 
> Rogers Plaze
> 972 Rogers Plz Sw
> Wyoming, MI 49509-2847
> 
> It's on 28th street.


THATS WHAT I THINK


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Dave, it could be time for you to ring that bell again!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Hey Fred,
> there any trash can's around there?  :jest:


Dayton,
Yeah, but they are kind of small!!!


John Warner said:


> Or maybe a fresh roll of duct tape?


John,
Only about a quarter roll. Probably not enough to do the job!!!


crashmaster said:


> THATS WHAT I THINK


Dave,
Me too.


----------



## 1armed1

Fred,
I have cases of duct tape at work, I'm sure I can get a couple rolls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Fred,
> I have cases of duct tape at work, I'm sure I can get a couple rolls. :thumbsup:


Dayton,
As long as its the heavy duty cloth stuff that should work!!!

On another note. It was brought to my attention that we might consider getting some bleachers for sizable crowd of spectators that we've been getting. The person that approached me with this idea (whom we all know) offered to donate up to $100.00 for that cause. This offer is greatly appreciated.
However I believe even if I were to match this donation, I'm not sure that would be enough to get a three terr bleacher.

Any thoughts on this idea?
What would the cost be?
Could we perhaps find a used one?
Anyone else want to contribute to this idea?
Perhaps we should look at getting other things done first with those same monies?


----------



## Max

I think you should really try to get a hobby shop in there first. Try talking to Damon. I know he was saying something about that. I ran out of Paragon on Saturday and I didn't have enough time to run to riders and get some.


----------



## dido41

tables and chairs for the pits should come first.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

You could carry consumables such as tire dope, motor spray, and brushes. A full fledged hobby shop should be the furthest thing from your mind at this point. I agree with Rick....pit tables should come first.


----------



## John Warner

My vote?.......

Spectators are the next generation of racers.

Maybe donations would be in order for pit tables & chairs?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Fred:

I talked to the electrician for you today, told him i was going to give you his phone #, maybee you guys can come to some agreement, I told him yo needed a quote not sure how much work or what it was that you wanted done but he would be happy to meet you and get you that quote. His name is joseph but goes by J.P. is cell # is 437-0925. I told him you had practice on tuesday and raceing on sat hope this helps, do me a favor and call him either way so he knows that i gave you his number please.

L8tr


Pete


----------



## Max

Yeah after rethinking that...I would spend the money and satisfy the racers first with some nice tables and chairs.


----------



## John Warner

Mike.... PM 4U


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> My vote?.......
> 
> Spectators are the next generation of racers.
> 
> Maybe donations would be in order for pit tables & chairs?


SHOULD take care of the people who pay to be there and keep the doors open. My opinion...Stands are a nice idea but that is not what's going to increase our attendance.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Pete for the info.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## nitrorod

Max said:


> I think you should really try to get a hobby shop in there first. Try talking to Damon. I know he was saying something about that. I ran out of Paragon on Saturday and I didn't have enough time to run to riders and get some.


Isn't there a hobby store right in the same parking lot?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

nitrorod said:


> Isn't there a hobby store right in the same parking lot?


Try finding parts for an Xray or any 1/12 there, let alone the right tires.


----------



## 02CooperS

There's someplace other than the manufacturer's website that sells 1/12th scale parts? Mine's still broken with another $50 worth of parts to buy for the second week in a row.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

_____


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to all that showed up for practice last night.
The layout seemed a bit tight for most so Andrew and I will make a few adjustments to loosen it up before Saturday.


----------



## 02CooperS

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Why not go over there and tell them what you need and to stock up..... Nevermind that would be to easy!



Thanks for the useless advice Captain Obvious!

Been doing that for years, still no 1/12th scale parts, unless you have a stock 12L4. Everything else has to be special ordered.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy,
I'm not quit sure what you need to get your 12th going but your welcome to anything on mine that you need.
-Fred


----------



## S. Jerusalem

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Why not go over there and tell them what you need and to stock up..... Nevermind that would be to easy!


Do you ever have anything useful to contribute to a conversation or is inane, back-handed drivel pretty much par for the course with you?


----------



## 02CooperS

Fred,
Thanks for the offer, I was able to get everything to be ready for the weekend. Can't wait to see the new layout.

Denney, bring the Mini this weekend as well. I now have a spare car and radio so we might be able to get a class going. Also I wanted to get a couple pics of the two of our cars together.

Later


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout- You got mail... Not P.M.- MAIL!

Sheesh...


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

See you all in Jenison Saturday :woohoo: !!!!!!


----------



## Mike Howe

So how many sedan guys plan on going to Rapid Competition RC Raceway this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

Who is HERSHEYSQUIRTS??


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Who is HERSHEYSQUIRTS??


Surely Mr. Wornout at your age you should know a thing or two about HERSHEYSQUIRTS?!? :wave:


----------



## John Warner

I do... I do!!! Mike...... clean out your PM box... it's full!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Dude when your trying to be smart @ least speak in English. See you all in Jenison Saturday :woohoo: !!!!!!


I guess your lack of education doesn't allow you to follow a coversation involving multi-syllabic words. Your screen name says it all....and you still didn't answer my question.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mike Howe said:


> So how many sedan guys plan on going to Rapid Competition RC Raceway this weekend?


Pretty much all of them.


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> I do... I do!!! Mike...... clean out your PM box... it's full!!


Oh oops.. It's clean now!!


----------



## John Warner

J.D.... 

It could be that Mr. HERSHEYSQUIRTS has spent to much time in the bathroom reading all the wrong types of American literature. I'm not so sure that a comic book is a magazine or book containing sequential art in the form of a narrative that he could understand. Certainly could also be that he reads other forms of sole entertainment for his personal pleasure such as playboy/playgirl that might possibly leave him mentally incapacitated..


----------



## Fred Knapp

Saturday September 15, 2007
Racing will include: 
1/10 Rookie
1/10 6 Cell Stock
1/10 19 Turn
1/10 6 Cell Mod
1/12 4 Cell Stock
1/12 4 Cell 19 turn
1/12 4 Cell Mod
Mini Cooper 
Big Johnson
Trucks
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring (personal transponders are encouraged) 
• Restroom
• Lots of food choices near by
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
Please bring your own table, chair and extension cord.
If it looks like we will be successful I will provide tables and chairs in the near future.


Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 12pm

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Fred Knapp

This might be fun to run for a spec class, box stock.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> J.D....
> 
> It could be that Mr. HERSHEYSQUIRTS has spent to much time in the bathroom reading all the wrong types of American literature. I'm not so sure that a comic book is a magazine or book containing sequential art in the form of a narrative that he could understand. Certainly could also be that he reads other forms of sole entertainment for his personal pleasure such as playboy/playgirl that might possibly leave him mentally incapacitated..


Wow... I've never seen Warner use THAT many multi-sylable words in one sentance before. I am thoroughly amazed...


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Who is HERSHEYSQUIRTS??


Hey Fred did you guys fix the ripple in the carpet on the end of the straight away???


And HERSHEYSQUIRTS is mur-dog little fat buddy nick max .He’s all bark and no bite just a big mouth JK
:woohoo: :freak:


----------



## RLKnapster

Roy,
My dad and i will re-stretch that end piece on Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> And HERSHEYSQUIRTS is mur-dog little fat buddy nick max .He’s all bark and no bite just a big mouth JK
> :woohoo: :freak:


Thanx Roy, I appreciate that. :thumbsup:


----------



## walterhenderson

And here I thought it was Bump and Run Murry--LOL 


> And HERSHEYSQUIRTS is mur-dog little fat buddy nick max .He’s all bark and no bite just a big mouth JK
> :woohoo: :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew, Jason and I tweaked the layout last night.
Plenty of turns and flowing. Should be great for 19t and Mod.
I'll put up a picture if I have time tonight.


----------



## rc12l34

RLKnapster said:


> Roy,
> My dad and i will re-stretch that end piece on Saturday.


Before or after racing ???? hopefuly before we race!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Roy,
If at all possible I'll get it done tonight. Either way it will be done before racing tomorrow.

**My wife will have eats ready around 1:00pm also!!!


----------



## renracer

*Sunday*

Fred any chance of open practice on Sunday we all need wheel time before Turkey Day :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

renracer said:


> Fred any chance of open practice on Sunday we all need wheel time before Turkey Day :thumbsup:


That could be arranged. 
I would need at least 10 people to commit for a practice session on a Sunday that we are not doing Oval racing.

We will be doing a 3 day Cleveland Warm-up in November.
The dates that I'm considering are Nov. 16,17 & 18.

Hope that helps,
-Fred


----------



## Max

I'm in for Sunday practice...


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'm there. Diggs might be able to do it more often.


----------



## 02CooperS

John, you have a PM.

Anyone interested in meeting for breakfast tomorrow?? I have an early haircut appointment and am craving some B&G at New beginnings! I was thinking of the one just north of 44th steert on Eastern Ave. It would be around 8:45 or so. Let me know

Later


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's the lay-out that well be running on tomorrow.


----------



## renracer

*Sunday*

I am in for Sunday I can not make it for Saturday but let me know what time Sunday and I am in Reniger


----------



## John Warner

Andy....
PM back at ya!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Here's the lay-out that well be running on tomorrow.


Like that layout, looks like something even I could drive on. :thumbsup:
It's only been since last year that I've attempted to wheel a car around.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Like that layout, looks like something even I could drive on. :thumbsup:
> It's only been since last year that I've attempted to wheel a car around.


Maybe you should pack your stuff up and come out once?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Maybe you should pack your stuff up and come out once?


Yeah, maybe I should.


----------



## 1armed1

see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fun was had by all today!
It was mentioned to if we could practice tomorrow.
Well, since I have to come in anyway and get a few maintaince things do it will be OK.
I will be at the track around 9:00am


----------



## 1armed1

I had a good time today, a few more weeks and I might be able to get rid of the rust.


----------



## John Warner

<===== Could this be the RLK in a few years?????


----------



## John Warner

1armed1 said:


> I had a good time today, a few more weeks and I might be able to get rid of the rust.


Yeah, me too, except that I think some of my parts are seized up!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Yeah, me too, except that I think some of my parts are seized up!


so thats what that nice smooth crunchy sound was?


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> so thats what that nice smooth crunchy sound was?


That could very well be, either that or it was one of the things that broke on your car!
Did you check out the link to the pic I put up?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> That could very well be, either that or it one of the things that broke on your car!
> Did you check out the link to the pic I put up?


theres like no picture there


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Try this one then.....
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/cadpigjr/CadpigJR suits/IMG_0283.jpg


still no


----------



## John Warner

THIS could be RLK real soon............


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


>


haha..........i dont have any control over that....i dont ducktape myself


----------



## John Warner

I don't think he did it to himself, shoot.... I don't think he can even move his arms?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> I don't think he did it to himself, shoot.... I don't think he can even move his arms?


im kinda scared now.....


----------



## John Warner

You should be!! Where's those race results?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> You should be!! Where's those race results?


On the track, didnt you see?


----------



## RLKnapster

no im just messing, my dad left the memory stick with the results on them at the track


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fun was had by all yesterday!
It was mentioned if we could practice on Sunday.
Well, since I have to come in anyway and get a few maintaince things do it will be OK.
I will be at the track around 9:00am


Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
09-15-2007 


-- Sedan 19Turn Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 32 5:09.24 Chris Mockerman 
2 5 30 5:04.18 John Warner 
3 4 29 5:02.31 Jason Dudda 
4 6 26 4:14.98 Andrew Knapp 
5 1 18 2:54.38 Jesse Holman 
6 2 9 1:25.92 Mike Howe  

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 49 8:04.56 Jesse Holman 
2 2 49 8:04.65 Chuck Lonergan 
3 3 48 8:04.92 Jason Dudda 
4 6 45 8:03.49 Dayton Miller 
5 5 43 8:00.81 Andrea Lonergan 
6 4 42 8:10.19 Andy Curran 
7 7 10 2:23.39 Tim XLB


----------



## J FAST

If anyone is interested Im selling my 007. pm me for details.


----------



## John Warner

Jesse.... Your PM box is full.


----------



## J FAST

OOPS Cleared out!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> If anyone is interested Im selling my 007. pm me for details.


Hmmm, new car!!!
See everyone for practice tonight!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J FAST said:


> If anyone is interested Im selling my 007. pm me for details.


'Sup wit dat? Something new catch yer eye or just gonna concentrate on 1/12?


----------



## J FAST

Well yes, the Corally PHI but now I'm not sure so just 12th scale for a while.


----------



## John Warner

Anybody running stock sedan this weekend?


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Anybody running stock sedan this weekend?


Lol, stock? There was some talk about Mod this weekend last saturday.. But I dont think I'm really ready for that anyhow.. My lipo just came in the mail today. So I plan on useing that no matter what motor is in the car lol. Also, does anyone have a Left rear hub for Xray T2? I striped one out last saturday in the main, and have not had a chance to order new ones.. and I wont have a chance to get to Riders or something.. So I may not be able to race this weekend.


----------



## Denney

Stock sedan?...Yes
T2 Hubs?...Yes
Mini?...Yes

Anything else?


----------



## 02CooperS

1/12th scale?....Yes


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Anybody running stock sedan this weekend?


im thinking stock, because last weekend with running 19turn i know myself and others went through tires really fast, also stock brings closer tighter racing.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Stock....kinda.... I'll keep rollout under 1.30.


----------



## ev2fast

Hey Fred
I've been through most of this threads 25 page count
and can't find anything? On your every other weekend
oval racing. Hows that been so far, what kind of classes
and turnout have you gotten.
Just missing the old round rug racing!

EV }<((((*>


----------



## Fred Knapp

ev2fast said:


> Hey Fred
> I've been through most of this threads 25 page count
> and can't find anything? On your every other weekend
> oval racing. Hows that been so far, what kind of classes
> and turnout have you gotten.
> Just missing the old round rug racing!
> 
> EV }<((((*>


Our first Sunday Oval race was great. The next one is this Sunday the 23rd.
Here is the link to our thread in the oval fourm.
There you will find the schedule.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191794&page=2&pp=15
We had 14 on our first race and hope to grow it from there.
Most everyone is running 13.5 and 10.5 brushless stuff, stock or 19t.
Looking forward to seeing you on the rug.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

Andy.... PM in your direction.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

is the track going to open this Sunday???? I'm out for Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaWrench said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> is the track going to open this Sunday???? I'm out for Saturday.
> 
> Thanks


Tim,
We will be running Oval this Sunday.
-Fred.


----------



## cookie

*Brushless*

Hi everbody in GR. Due to not being able to race for a little while, I need a little money for school. I am going to be selling my brushless system, it is a GTB, purchased recently, it has a 13.5 motor and a 10.5 which is a 4300. They are the new style with new arms and the new style cans. Asking 200.00, will separate if need be. Just post or PM me or call (517)676-459--all calls are screened so please state your name and reason for calling, I need to sell ASAP. Only serious inquiries, please no silly offers. Because they just aren't funny anymore. 

cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Howe

I might not make it tomorrow... Got a lot going on this weekend.


----------



## John Warner

You and I both Mr. Howe.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks, not sure I could just turn left........ I might stop out tho.


----------



## RLKnapster

Xray T2 008 
are all 008's going to be 5 cell?


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Xray T2 008
> are all 008's going to be 5 cell?


Only the ones with five slots.


----------



## Mike Howe

RLKnapster said:


> Xray T2 008
> are all 008's going to be 5 cell?



EWW 5 cell??? Car looks nice other than that..


----------



## walterhenderson

the 008 is a rubber tire car


----------



## John Warner

Alright now y'all...... it's way to dad-gum quiet in here.


----------



## Fred Knapp

This weeks layout is a sweeper on to the straight with a sweeper off right into a technical with flowing lines through the infield into a wagon wheel and back on with room to pass. Enjoy!!!
See everyone for practice tonight.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you to everyone that came out, especially the new faces.
-Fred


----------



## 02CooperS

So are we going to venture into the realm of rubber tires for the taxi cabs this weekend? I don't feel like buying new tires for my 1/12th scale car so it's going to be taking a break for a while.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sure, Why not, it will be fun. I know Jason and Andrew talked about it.


----------



## 1armed1

Hmmmmm
Stock rubber sedan and mod foam????


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> So are we going to venture into the realm of rubber tires for the taxi cabs this weekend? I don't feel like buying new tires for my 1/12th scale car so it's going to be taking a break for a while.


I will be running rubber regardless of class. Stock, 19t, mod....whatever.


----------



## 02CooperS

Rubber tires it is then, I'll put a vote in for stock with a maybe for 19T


----------



## kevinm

I know the answer is probably back somewhere in the first 24 pages, but...

What time does racing start on saturday?


----------



## RLKnapster

kevinm said:


> I know the answer is probably back somewhere in the first 24 pages, but...
> 
> What time does racing start on saturday?


doors open at 9 and racing at 12


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> doors open at 9 and racing at 12


doors open at 9 and racing at 12...... & 1:00 & 2:00 & 3:00 & 4:00


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> doors open at 9 and racing at 12...... & 1:00 & 2:00 & 3:00 & 4:00


FOUR quals. and a main? Nice......


----------



## John Warner

Double elimination? Okay, you got me.... so I can't add.
But in all actuality.... four qualifiers and the mains
and done by 4:00pm sounds great to me!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I agree.


----------



## 1armed1

I'm good with 19t turn rubber tire.


----------



## J FAST

Hey Fred what do you have to have for the 05 250?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hey Fred what do you have to have for the 05 250?


2950, give me a call, lets talk.


----------



## Mike Howe

Hmm Rubber tires? I'd run them.. but I'm a tad wee bit broke at the Moment, and I dont have a set of Rubber tires.. If someone wanted to Donate a set for the day, I'd gladly stick them on my car.. Otherwise it's Foam for me!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Howe said:


> Hmm Rubber tires? I'd run them.. but I'm a tad wee bit broke at the Moment, and I dont have a set of Rubber tires.. If someone wanted to Donate a set for the day, I'd gladly stick them on my car.. Otherwise it's Foam for me!


Mike,
I may have some for ya, i'll see what I can come up with.
-Fred


----------



## jasburrito

Dave Walton said:


> So I got this bumb idea to get a 1/12th scale again. How many guys are running them.


thinking


----------



## Max

I dont know about you guys but i think Xray is releasing the same car but with a different name.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Just to clear things up, I'm running rubber 'cause I'm broke. I'll run w/ the foam guys so we can all run together. I think I can run the same lap times. Didn't feel any slower last Sat. A rubber class would be cool though. So is it gonna be stock or 19t?


----------



## Denney

I vote for stock sedan...


Max - look closer...the belts are on opposite sides of the spur, moving the motor & battery more to the center. This also makes room for the steering rack to be on the chassis center line. New (hard compound) c-hubs, steering spindle, rear hubs (should all fit T2 also!), new diffs & axles, plus a few others...


----------



## John Warner

I'll run foam/stock or as Mike says... rubber if theres any to borrow.


----------



## kevinm

This will be the first time I put my TC5 on carpet, so I'm planning on foam tires and not much motor (unless the setup from the web REALLY works well immediately). And after spending quite a bit of time changing the setups on 3 cars (one for me, one for a touring car rookie, one spare) over to foam from rubber, I ain't changing them back just because you guys want to act European! :jest: 

On another subject, is anybody going to the 1th scale race at Berlin? They've got midgets, winged sprints, and super-modifieds running this weekend. The sprints and supermods look _almost_ as fast as R/C cars on the track.


----------



## Max

Denney,
I guess it looks a little different...but i still think that a regular T2 with BMI chassis will be just as fast.


----------



## 1armed1

Anyone have an extra can of paragon they want to sell?
Riders is out of everything.

Dayton


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Anyone have an extra can of paragon they want to sell?
> Riders is out of everything.
> 
> Dayton


Dayton,
I know where to get some. I'll pick you up an 8oz can.
-Fred


----------



## 1armed1

Thanks Fred, see you in the moring.


So are we running rubber tires or foam, I need to know. 
I have 3 cars and 2 speed controls until Sherri ships the new stuff next week.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dayton,
To be safe, id bring a rubber and a foam car.


----------



## John Warner

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Dayton,
> To be safe, I'd bring a rubber and a foam car.


You could always run both maybe!?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Once again, let's not take one already small class and divide it. I would rather earn my way into the top three than get a "podium finish" by virtue of completing one lap. Let's just call it stock or 19t sedan and leave the tires out of the equation for now. If I'm way off the pace, it doesn't take me long to slap my foam set-up back on. Can't wait 'til tomorrow!


----------



## Mike Howe

S. Jerusalem said:


> Once again, let's not take one already small class and divide it. I would rather earn my way into the top three than get a "podium finish" by virtue of completing one lap. Let's just call it stock or 19t sedan and leave the tires out of the equation for now. If I'm way off the pace, it doesn't take me long to slap my foam set-up back on. Can't wait 'til tomorrow!



Amen to that. I got band pracitce early again.. But I have a lipo now so I'm already charged.. I should be there around 11-11:30. See ya'll tomorrow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-TocTic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tic-Tock, Tick-Tock!


----------



## SMVracing

Andrew check your p.m.
Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> Andrew check your p.m.
> Colin


Didnt get it, send it again


----------



## SMVracing

your pm box is full


----------



## RLKnapster

try it again


----------



## Mike Howe

Hmm why weren't results posted?


----------



## John Warner

Hey! I've heard that the Tuesday night practice sessions have been turning into some mighty fine 12th scale racing/practice. Any truth to what I've been hearing?? Wished I could make it there on a weekday, but can't ever see that happening.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Howe said:


> Hmm why weren't results posted?


Sorry about that Mike, I forgot my memory stick last weekend.
You and Chris were laying down some really fast laps with your mods.

John, Tuesday nights have been mostly all 12th for the last two weeks.
Those of us running sedan's need to get with it.

***Sunday Racing***
There has been inquires about racing on the Sunday's that we are not running oval. I will consider doing Sunday's if we can get enough people together to make it worth while.


----------



## RLKnapster

Colin empty ur pm box


----------



## SMVracing

ok try it again.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'm in for Sundays.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I'm in for Sundays.


Maybe I'll have a 12th to run with you by then.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

That would be great, Fred. So who else is in for some Sun. racing?


----------



## 1armed1

Fred,
you have a pm


----------



## Mike Howe

Can't wait to race this weekend.. Got band practice for sure early.. So I'll be there around 11ish.. See ya'll later!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

So.....we running 19t(at least) this Sat?


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Fred,
> you have a pm


Back at ya Dayton.


----------



## John Warner

Is it raceday yet?

Here's an update from Bill941......

"and some great stuff we can't let out of the bag just yet but we have a few great companies on board already we are out to some more places yet.If you are entered or are going to enter this will be completely unexpected mr.bill has truely out done himself this year!


And a note for next year as we couldn't get everything together this year

*We will be running brushless stock in 1/12 scale and touring car next year
we tried hard to get everything in place for this year but it just didn't happen*"

Oh........ and 49 days to go! :woohoo:


----------



## John Warner

I also asked about lipo's, and here is the response I received......

lipos will be allowed in brushless at this time that's as far as we have gotten on the subject. we don't know what mah will or will not be allow as of yet and we are not sure lipo will be allowed in all classes yet either but we will keep you guys posted!


----------



## 1armed1

:woohoo: :woohoo: My FX Pro came in today! :woohoo: :woohoo: 

Mod sedan next week?Chris, Mike, Bueller???????


----------



## John Warner

We ALL ran 19T today. Sorry you missed it we had a great time!!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

We should have enough to run mod next week. I don't think Chris will be there, but three does make a class. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing

Fred check p.m.

I dont even own a mod

Colin


----------



## S. Jerusalem

SMVracing said:


> Fred check p.m.
> 
> I dont even own a mod
> 
> Colin


I think there will be plenty for stock. When are you gonna come race a full day?


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> :woohoo: :woohoo: My FX Pro came in today! :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> Mod sedan next week?Chris, Mike, Bueller???????


When I got home tonight I found that Andrew's package had arrived also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Fred check p.m.
> 
> I dont even own a mod
> 
> Colin


Answered.
I have a motor for you if you want.


----------



## SMVracing

S. Jerusalem said:


> When are you gonna come race a full day?


 This coming saturday I will be running full time so watch out lol. Fred see you tomorrow.

Colin


----------



## 1armed1

Any one needing some 19t motors come see me next time I'm there.
I got a lot of 10 Komodos for a decent price.All have only been cut once or never been cut.
I will get them all ready to go and mic the comms.
I only need a few so I will be letting 5 or 6 of them go for a good price.

SVM, You need a loaner mod? You want fast or "Holy hell that's retarded"    

later
Dayton


----------



## SMVracing

I probably wont be running mod my first week back to the action. maybe later

Colin


----------



## Denney

Colin - No mod for me either...stock and maybe 19T until December.


----------



## RLKnapster

Denney said:


> Colin - No mod for me either...stock and maybe 19T until December.


yeah, i dont think mod for me either. Its just too hard on everything.
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner

Driving mod for me is a no-brainer. I'm simply NOT good enought to try it!


----------



## 1armed1

John Warner said:


> Driving mod for me is a no-brainer. I'm simply NOT good enought to try it!


lol, me either but it's fun!


----------



## John Warner

Not only am I not good enough, but if I tried
somebody would start playing the song "Pinball Wizard"!!


----------



## RLKnapster

Dayton, 
Will you be running 12th at all? There will be a few of us with them ready to go.


----------



## Mike Howe

Blah there's nothing to Mod.. Just turn the wheel and pray! :thumbsup: It does like to chew though the tires.. Although I'd rather run with more than 3 people.. I would think if we can just get everyone to go 19t that would be a lot more fun. That size of track 19t is like stock. lol


----------



## 1armed1

Andrew,
If my G11 comes back in time I will.
You get to run your FX Pro yet?Real nice!

I'm good with 19t if that's what everyone wants to run.

2 of the 19t's I will have with me are spoken for, 4 more available at a good price.


----------



## RLKnapster

1armed1 said:


> Andrew,
> If my G11 comes back in time I will.
> You get to run your FX Pro yet?Real nice!
> 
> I'm good with 19t if that's what everyone wants to run.
> 
> 2 of the 19t's I will have with me are spoken for, 4 more available at a good price.


No, no chance to run it yet. I didn't race this weekend because i was at a concert, but i belive this tuesday will be the first try with the FX pro.
-Andrew-


----------



## Max

If anybody wants any bodies painted for Cleveland let me know as soon as possible. (I would appreciate if you would supply the bodies)


----------



## crashmaster

just as a knote truck rubber at the tracks and foam wooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 1armed1

crashmaster said:


> just as a knote truck rubber at the tracks and foam wooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Dave, what are you trying to say?
You been huffing racing fuel again? :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> just as a note, truck rubber at the track and foam wooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Yep, hope to see you, Moose and the gang soon.


----------



## crashmaster

1armed1 said:


> Dave, what are you trying to say?
> You been huffing racing fuel again? :freak:


YUP AND ITS GREAT


----------



## 1armed1

LOL nice Dave, real nice.
See ya at the track.

Dayton


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are going to try being open both Saturday and Sunday this week for on-road.
We've been getting mostly sedans on Saturday. Maybe some of those 12th scales would be able to come out on Sunday.


----------



## RLKnapster

So is anyone in for sunday racing?? We will also be open on saturday.
-Andrew-


----------



## Mike Howe

RLKnapster said:


> So is anyone in for sunday racing?? We will also be open on saturday.
> -Andrew-



I'll be there saturday.. but I can't make sunday. I'm gona go check out a church group this weekend. They are in need of a Drumer.. It's for a friend of my dad's. Should be fun!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, time for a roll call of who'll be there this Saturday and what you plan to run.

I'll be there..... 19T

A.J. say's he'll also be there..... 19T


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> just as a note truck rubber at the track and foam wooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Crash, we could run trucks Saturday night if that works for you or anyone else for that matter. :thumbsup: 


John Warner said:


> Okay, time for a roll call of who'll be there this Saturday and what you plan to run.
> I'll be there..... 19T
> A.J. say's he'll also be there..... 19T


I could run stock in the 19T class.


----------



## 1armed1

I'll be there for 19t.


----------



## SMVracing

I'll be there either stock or 19t

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Fred, I could run stock with you.


----------



## John Warner

BIG merger about to take place..... Trinity may be involved..... Stay tuned!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I both have 12th scales up and running so we could run that also.


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> BIG merger about to take place..... Trinity may be involved..... Stay tuned!


Old news John .


----------



## John Warner

Roy Dallier said:


> Old news John .


Hey now, I'm an old guy and it takes awhile for information to sink in. Either that or I heard it before and forgot. That's one of the good things about being old..... I meet new people every day. BTW: who are you again?


----------



## Mike Howe

I'll be there.. I'm down for some 19t.. I'd like to play with that darn 19t motor I bought last weekend that was pretty much a stock speed.. I'm sure if I gear it to the moon it'll go.. lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> BIG merger about to take place..... Trinity may be involved..... Stay tuned!


Yeah, I saw that thread when it was posted yesterday. It will make things interesting for sure if those two merge.


----------



## John Warner

Wow, what a great day of racing!


----------



## 1armed1

Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
10-13-2007 

Denny Barlage Sedan Stock Foam
Heat 1: 28/5:08.65
Heat 2: 27/5:00.74
Heat 3: 28/5:06.78
A Main: 28/5:03.94

Denny Barlage 12th Scale Stock
Heat 1: 44/8:04.61
Heat 2: 37/6:49.66
Heat 3: 3/0:32.36
A Main: 0/0:00.00

Todd Buetler Sedan 19Turn Foam
Heat 1: 20/5:12.28
Heat 2: 10/2:25.21
Heat 3: 15/3:22.22
A Main: 10/1:47.14

Jason Dudda Sedan 19Turn Foam
Heat 1: 29/5:07.72
Heat 2: 2/0:21.44
Heat 3: 29/5:05.22
A Main: 11/1:47.52

Jason Dudda 12th Scale Stock
Heat 1: 44/8:02.28
Heat 2: 45/8:04.84
Heat 3: 46/8:10.39
A Main: 40/7:13.93

Mike Howe Sedan 19Turn Foam
Heat 1: 29/5:10.54
Heat 2: 11/1:54.96
Heat 3: 29/5:00.82
A Main: 31/5:08.91

Andrew Knapp 12th Scale Stock
Heat 1: 46/8:10.44
Heat 2: 46/8:02.87
Heat 3: 46/8:02.55
A Main: 48/8:07.16

Andrew Knapp Sedan Stock Foam
Heat 1: 1/0:11.07
Heat 2: 29/5:10.22
Heat 3: 29/5:09.62
A Main: 29/5:01.04

Fred Knapp 12th Scale Stock
Heat 1: 45/8:04.87
Heat 2: 45/8:04.86
Heat 3: 45/8:00.82
A Main: 45/8:03.99

Colin Meekof Sedan Stock Foam
Heat 1: 25/5:09.55
Heat 2: 25/5:00.47
Heat 3: 26/5:05.16
A Main: 18/3:27.50

Dayton Miller Sedan 19Turn Foam
Heat 1: 27/5:02.06
Heat 2: 29/5:10.83
Heat 3: 28/5:06.06
A Main: 27/4:49.27

AJ Warner Sedan Stock Foam
Heat 1: 11/2:18.18
Heat 2: 8/1:47.12
Heat 3: 26/5:09.23
A Main: 28/5:10.41

John Warner Sedan Stock Foam
Heat 1: 26/5:01.85
Heat 2: 27/5:02.80
Heat 3: 27/5:04.78
A Main: 28/5:10.05


-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:01.04 Andrew Knapp  
2 2 28 5:03.94 Denny Barlage 
3 3 28 5:10.05 John Warner 
4 5 28 5:10.41 AJ Warner 
5 4 18 3:27.50 Colin Meekof 

-- Sedan 19Turn Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:08.91 Mike Howe 
2 3 27 4:49.27 Dayton Miller 
3 2 11 1:47.52 Jason Dudda 
4 4 10 1:47.14 Todd Buetler 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 48 8:07.16 Andrew Knapp 
2 3 45 8:03.99 Fred Knapp 
3 2 40 7:13.93 Jason Dudda 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Denny Barlage


----------



## John Warner

Nice.....

I like the new layout!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like we will be having some trucks racing with us on the carpet.
It is a welcome addition to our race program.


----------



## crashmaster

so i guess our track layout was a good one fred


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> so i guess our track layout was a good one fred


Dave, if you had a hand in setting up this weeks layout,
then hats off to you because I thought is was phenomenal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Nice.....
> 
> I like the new layout!!


Amen to that, I really liked the Layout! Well I got my tires.. I got every X-ray spring they make.. Also some parts.. And a new Mohawk body to try out.. I can't wait for the weekend..  What class are we running? Stock, 19t, or Mod?


----------



## John Warner

Me.... I hope to run stock.


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Me.... I hope to run stock.



All you guys with the stock.. what gives? lol. I guess I'll have to run stock this weekend too.. we should just all get together and run the same class. Small classes aren't as much fun.. I got it... If fred races this weekend.. I'll run stock! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I think Andrew should sit at the computer and Fred should be the one to race!


----------



## John Warner

Mike......

I'll be running stock again this year at the Champs so I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Mike......
> 
> I'll be running stock again this year at the Champs so I need all the practice I can get.



Well I still haven't sent in my entry yet.. So there is still a chance for me to run stock as well.. I really dont want to tho..


----------



## John Warner

Nah, go with what'll make you happy..... 19T & mod!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I think Andrew should sit at the computer and Fred should be the one to race!


HAHA you crack me up sometimes john.
i need all the practice i can get.


----------



## John Warner

Well so does your old man. Don't forget he and I will be racing one another in the same class along with Mr. Barlage. Now if your dad doesn't get enough wheel time with that sedan of his, then it just might give me a teeny tiny slight advantage come November 21st!! LoL!!


----------



## RLKnapster

well maybe someone will be so genorus enough to announce one for us?

well i guess you can beat him on november 21st but hell beat you on the 25th



John Warner said:


> Well so does your old man. Don't forget he and I will be racing one another in the same class along with Mr. Barlage. Now if your dad doesn't get enough wheel time with that sedan of his, then it just might give me a teeny tiny slight advantage come November 21st!! LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmm........... wonder who that could be?
What's that brother of yours going to be doing Saturday I wonder.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> well i guess you can beat him on november 21st but hell beat you on the 25th


probably


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Hummmmm........... wonder who that could be?
> What's that brother of yours going to be doing Saturday I wonder.


i dont know, but honestly i probably dont wanna know. LOL


----------



## John Warner

I know this much for sure....... he's definitely NOT with my oldest son tonight!


----------



## RLKnapster

thats a good thing right?


----------



## John Warner

~yep~


----------



## John Warner

Knapster....... PM


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Howe said:


> All you guys with the stock.. what gives? lol. I guess I'll have to run stock this weekend too.. we should just all get together and run the same class. Small classes aren't as much fun.. I got it... If fred races this weekend.. I'll run stock! :thumbsup:


Mike, I'll see what I can do.
I'm kind of hoping as Cleveland draws ever closer that just maybe attendance will pick up a bit and I can do more racing then I have been. But if not i'm content, its all fun no matter how you slice it.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

sure is quiet around here, what's up with that!


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Knapster....... PM


Again


----------



## RLKnapster

ok, so the majority will be running stock from what ive heard.
Hope we have enough to run 12th scale again this week i had a blast last weekend.
Our 007's are awesome, thanks to Jason's persision milling work.


----------



## RLKnapster

The traction started comeing up very nicely today. Hope to have fun running 12th scale tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> The traction started comeing up very nicely today. Hope to have fun running 12th scale tomorrow.


What? You didn't get enough of it today?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> What? You didn't get enough of it today?


nope, always want more racing. will be seeing you tomorrow Mr. Warner?


----------



## John Warner

What online store has the least expensive foam tires?

ThanX!


----------



## 1armed1

Mr Warner get ahold of me. I can put an order in by wed and have them friday.


----------



## John Warner

Dayton.... PM in your direction!!


----------



## 1armed1

back at ya


----------



## John Warner

Fred, you and Andrew are in. But here's a shocker....

"Tony Carrubba... TC MOD"!!

Jeff Brown is also in running 12th stock & sedan stock.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> "Tony Carrubba... TC MOD"!!


Wow, everybody in the TC MOD class better watch out.


----------



## John Warner

Knapster/Fred...... Pm fer ya


----------



## John Warner

It must have been a mistake because they re-updated the entry list.
It now reads......
Tony Carrubba 1/12 MASTERS

Panic subsides as mod drivers around the globe breathe a sigh of relief. :drunk:


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> It must have been a mistake because they re-updated the entry list.
> It now reads......
> Tony Carrubba 1/12 MASTERS
> 
> Panic subsides as mod drivers around the globe breathe a sigh of relief. :drunk:


that sounds a little bit better. lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Knapster/Fred...... Pm fer ya


1. I'll believe it when I see it.  
2. Thats a great deal.


----------



## John Warner

I'll make a believer out of you!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

With just 30 days until the world goes to Cleveland I will make the track available for Sunday racing along with our normal Tuesday night practice session and Saturday race program. Note that November 16,17,18 will be our Cleveland warm up.


----------



## John Warner

Fred/Andrew........

Now that the two of you are very involved with 12th scales, I was wondering if you have the 12th scale adapters to fit your MaxMod? If you don't, then your more than welcome to use mine if you'd like to. (I also have oval tire adapters as well) Let me know.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks John!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney, John,
Here's a look at who we'll be racing with so far.

Bob Hartman TC MASTERS 
Cary Ringle TC MASTERS 
Chuck Chamber TC MASTERS 
Chuck Mackin TC MASTERS 
Darrell Scott TC MASTERS
David Morrow TC MASTERS 
Denny Barlage TC MASTERS 
Dick Monahan TC MASTERS
Frank Dempster TC MASTERS 
Fred Kellner TC MASTERS
Fred Knapp TC MASTERS 
Jim Piersol TC MASTERS 
Joe Klebau TC MASTERS
John Catricala TC MASTERS 
John Tag TC MASTERS
Kelly Bean TC MASTERS 
Ken Pepe TC MASTERS 
Mike Cooper TC MASTERS
Rick Smith TC MASTERS	
Swope, Michael TC MASTERS
Todd Wong TC MASTERS
Wayne Millard TC MASTERS
William Eisenhard TC MASTERS 


Bob Stormer 1-12 MASTERS
Cary Ringle 1-12 MASTERS
Charlie Cain 1-12 MASTERS
Chuck Lonergan 1-12 MASTERS
Chuck Mackin 1-12 MASTERS
Clayton White 1-12 MASTERS
Darrell Scott 1-12 MASTERS
David Lee 1-12 MASTERS
David Morrow 1-12 MASTERS
Denny Barlage 1-12 MASTERS
Eric Wells 1-12 MASTERS
Fred Kellner 1-12 MASTERS
Fred Knapp 1-12 MASTERS
Jeff Shorter 1-12 MASTERS
Joe Klebau 1-12 MASTERS
John Catricala 1-12 MASTERS
John Peck 1-12 MASTERS
Kelly Bean 1-12 MASTERS
Ken Pepe 1-12 MASTERS
Mark Sweeney 1-12 MASTERS
Mike Cooper 1-12 MASTERS
Mike Reniger 1-12 MASTERS
Paul Zimmerman Sr 1-12 MASTERS
Perry Caswell 1-12 MASTERS
Rick Smith 1-12 MASTERS
Tony Carrubba 1-12 MASTERS
Wayne Gerber Sr 1-12 MASTERS
William Eisenhard 1-12 MASTERS


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Due to unforeseen circumstances, Sat. will be my last day racing for a long time. If I have something you want, make me an offer. Everything is available with a few exceptions.


----------



## John Warner

Wow, that's pretty crazy news Jason. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Denney, John,
> Here's a look at who we'll be racing with so far.
> 
> Bob Hartman TC MASTERS
> Cary Ringle TC MASTERS
> Chuck Chamber TC MASTERS
> Chuck Mackin TC MASTERS
> Darrell Scott TC MASTERS
> David Morrow TC MASTERS
> Denny Barlage TC MASTERS
> Dick Monahan TC MASTERS
> Frank Dempster TC MASTERS
> Fred Kellner TC MASTERS
> Fred Knapp TC MASTERS
> Jim Piersol TC MASTERS
> Joe Klebau TC MASTERS
> John Catricala TC MASTERS
> John Tag TC MASTERS
> Kelly Bean TC MASTERS
> Ken Pepe TC MASTERS
> Mike Cooper TC MASTERS
> Rick Smith TC MASTERS
> Swope, Michael TC MASTERS
> Todd Wong TC MASTERS
> Wayne Millard TC MASTERS
> William Eisenhard TC MASTERS
> 
> 
> Bob Stormer 1-12 MASTERS
> Cary Ringle 1-12 MASTERS
> Charlie Cain 1-12 MASTERS
> Chuck Lonergan 1-12 MASTERS
> Chuck Mackin 1-12 MASTERS
> Clayton White 1-12 MASTERS
> Darrell Scott 1-12 MASTERS
> David Lee 1-12 MASTERS
> David Morrow 1-12 MASTERS
> Denny Barlage 1-12 MASTERS
> Eric Wells 1-12 MASTERS
> Fred Kellner 1-12 MASTERS
> Fred Knapp 1-12 MASTERS
> Jeff Shorter 1-12 MASTERS
> Joe Klebau 1-12 MASTERS
> John Catricala 1-12 MASTERS
> John Peck 1-12 MASTERS
> Kelly Bean 1-12 MASTERS
> Ken Pepe 1-12 MASTERS
> Mark Sweeney 1-12 MASTERS
> Mike Cooper 1-12 MASTERS
> Mike Reniger 1-12 MASTERS
> Paul Zimmerman Sr 1-12 MASTERS
> Perry Caswell 1-12 MASTERS
> Rick Smith 1-12 MASTERS
> Tony Carrubba 1-12 MASTERS
> Wayne Gerber Sr 1-12 MASTERS
> William Eisenhard 1-12 MASTERS


There's an awful lot of names not entered yet..... including mine!


----------



## 1armed1

Jason you have a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances, Sat. will be my last day racing for a long time. If I have something you want, make me an offer. Everything is available with a few exceptions.


When one door closes another one opens.
It's a good thing your resilient my friend. I expect things will work out well for you soon.


----------



## Mike Howe

I sent my entry out on wed. for cleveland.. I decided to go with Stock and 19t.. I gave it a lota thought, and figure it'll make for a overall funer week to stay away from Mod. Maybe next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, what a great turn out today. 

Today's Results:

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
10-27-2007 


-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:09.20 Damon Converse 
2 3 30 5:09.39 Andrew Knapp 
3 2 30 5:12.02 Jason Dudda 
4 4 29 5:09.98 Denny Barlage 
5 5 28 5:00.39 Kevin Marcy 
6 6 1 0:01.84 Bill DeRuiter 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:00.64 John Warner 
2 6 28 5:08.30 Ryan Clay 
3 3 27 5:00.18 AJ Warner 
4 4 25 5:06.02 Todd Beutler 
5 2 19 3:31.65 Colin Meekhof 
6 5 19 3:50.31 Eric Towns 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 50 8:04.86 Chuck Lonergan 
2 2 49 8:10.14 Damon Converse 
3 4 48 8:01.95 Apple 
4 5 47 8:04.48 Andrew Knapp 
5 6 46 8:00.50 Ben Vandoorn 
6 3 45 8:02.98 Mike Reniger 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 46 8:00.11 Denny Barlage 
2 4 46 8:03.24 Tim Brink 
3 2 46 8:11.16 Fred Knapp 
4 5 46 8:11.65 Dayton Miller 
5 3 32 5:34.76 Michael Robertson 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Todd Beutler


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> Wow, what a great turn out today.
> 
> Today's Results:
> 
> Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
> 10-27-2007
> 
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 31 5:09.20 Damon Converse
> 2 3 30 5:09.39 Andrew Knapp
> 3 2 30 5:12.02 Jason Dudda
> 4 4 29 5:09.98 Denny Barlage
> 5 5 28 5:00.39 Kevin Marcy
> 6 6 1 0:01.84 Bill DeRuiter
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 28 5:00.64 John Warner
> 2 6 28 5:08.30 Ryan Clay
> 3 3 27 5:00.18 AJ Warner
> 4 4 25 5:06.02 Todd Beutler
> 5 2 19 3:31.65 Colin Meekhof
> 6 5 19 3:50.31 Eric Towns
> 
> -- 12th Scale Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 50 8:04.86 Chuck Lonergan
> 2 2 49 8:10.14 Damon Converse
> 3 4 48 8:01.95 Apple
> 4 5 47 8:04.48 Andrew Knapp
> 5 6 46 8:00.50 Ben Vandoorn
> 6 3 45 8:02.98 Mike Reniger
> 
> -- 12th Scale Stock - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 46 8:00.11 Denny Barlage
> 2 4 46 8:03.24 Tim Brink
> 3 2 46 8:11.16 Fred Knapp
> 4 5 46 8:11.65 Dayton Miller
> 5 3 32 5:34.76 Michael Robertson
> -- 6 --- DNS --- Todd Beutler


Yeah, Great fun for many.
ThanX Fred!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> -- 12th Scale Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 50 8:04.86 Chuck Lonergan
> 2 2 49 8:10.14 Damon Converse
> 3 4 48 8:01.95 Apple
> 4 5 47 8:04.48 Andrew Knapp
> 5 6 46 8:00.50 Ben Vandoorn
> 6 3 45 8:02.98 Mike Reniger


In as many years as I've viewed race results, I cant say that I can
remember anything like this before. Each driver finished one lap less than
the driver that finished in front of him. 50, 49, 48, 47, 46, 45..... strange!


----------



## 1armed1

Has anyone seen how Max K. is doing at the Halloween Classic?
2nd in the B in stock 12th scale and 3rd in the A in 19t 12th scale.
Nice job Max :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Has anyone seen how Max K. is doing at the Halloween Classic?
> 2nd in the B in stock 12th scale and 3rd in the A in 19t 12th scale.
> Nice job Max :thumbsup:


Yeah, I did see that. You go Max!!!

We had six of us at the track today for a good practice session.
*We will continue to be open on Sunday right up to the week of the champs.*


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi,

It looks like you guys have your race day on Saturdays? A bunch of us are thinking of heading up to G.R. this coming weekend. 

-Rich


----------



## RLKnapster

Rich Chang said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you guys have your race day on Saturdays? A bunch of us are thinking of heading up to G.R. this coming weekend.
> 
> -Rich


Awsome hope to see you there!


----------



## John Warner

Rich,

Saturdays, yes. They open the doors at 9:00am, races start at 12:00 noon.


----------



## Rich Chang

Super - thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denny, Ben and John.
Your battery order is in, they will ship wednesday so I should have them for Saturday.


----------



## Denney

Great...thanks Fred. See you Sat.


----------



## Denney

Max - Great racing at the Halloween Classic!!!


----------



## BenVanBoom

had a blasst thanks fred

thanx chuck, mike r and denney for all there help saturday


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Great...thanks Fred. See you Sat.


Your welcome, thanks for the order.



BenVanBoom said:


> had a blasst thanks fred


Your welcome Ben, see ya soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
I got your order in too.


----------



## John Warner

Mike appears to have gone MIA again.


----------



## BenVanBoom

*f*

:thumbsup: I counted over 250 entrys so far at Cleveland and I am sure theres many more to go yet.


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> :thumbsup: I counted over 250 entrys so far at Cleveland and I am sure theres many more to go yet.


I'm sure there is. Mine is one of them thats missing!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> I'm sure there is. Mine is one of them thats missing!!


you know what that means, you should sent it in!!!


----------



## John Warner

Ya think?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Ya think?


yes sir i do!!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## Mike Howe

LOL my name is up there! YAY!!


----------



## Rich Chang

What is the address for the track?

Thanks,
-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Rogers Plaza
972 Rogers Plaza Sw
Wyoming, MI 49509-2847

(It's on 28th street)


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks, John. See you guys on Sat!

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denny,
Ben,
Mike,
John,
You all have a PM,
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## MikeBob

Check out the CRC website they have a write up about the halloween race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> Check out the CRC website they have a write up about the halloween race.


Very nice. We have some top shelf racers thats for sure.


----------



## Mike Howe

MikeBob said:


> Check out the CRC website they have a write up about the halloween race.



That's awesome! Way ta Go James!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich Chang said:


> Hi,
> A bunch of us are thinking of heading up to G.R. this coming weekend.
> 
> -Rich


Rich, 
Looking forward to this weekend. 
Some of you may want to bring a table and chair just in case.
-Fred.


----------



## DaWrench

Fred:

HI,

Let Rich use my table and chair. as I won't be there.

Thanks


----------



## Fred B

Is there normally a mod 12th class or are Rich and I going to be beating on each other alone?

I have a new car to figure out so it should be interesting.

FB


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred B said:


> Is there normally a mod 12th class or are Rich and I going to be beating on each other alone?
> 
> I have a new car to figure out so it should be interesting.
> 
> FB


Fred, normally there isn't.


----------



## AMDemon

on friday nights is there any race competitions or is it practice, and can a group of guys with rc18r's run there?


----------



## Fred Knapp

AMDemon said:


> on friday nights is there any race competitions or is it practice, and can a group of guys with rc18r's run there?


Currently, Friday nights there is nothing scheduled. I'm not apposed to running rc18r's on Fridays nights if there is enough interest. You could always run with our Saturday race program.
-Fred


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
11-03-2007 


-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:07.50 Damon Converse 
2 2 29 5:00.43 Andrew Knapp 
3 4 29 5:03.98 Denny Barlage 
4 3 29 5:05.12 John Warner 
5 5 28 5:08.14 AJ Warner 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:11.26 Ryan Brown 
2 2 23 5:08.60 Chris Diamond 
3 4 9 1:34.66 Ryan Clay 
4 3 1 0:01.39 Colin Meekof 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 47 8:08.35 Tim Brink 
2 1 47 8:10.13 Denny Barlage 
3 2 47 8:10.16 Fred Knapp 
4 4 43 8:08.78 Andrew Knapp 

-- 12th Scale Mod - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 53 8:02.76 Walter Henderson 
2 3 51 8:03.67 Damon Converse 
3 5 51 8:07.01 Fred B 
4 1 51 8:07.97 Rich Chang 
5 2 40 6:22.73 Jody Flipse


----------



## John Warner

That Damon was rippin!! Glad to see Andrew slow up a bit so Denny and I could get in the mix.
And what a great photo finish Fred and Denny had in their 12th scale race... WoW!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> That Damon was rippin!! *Glad to see Andrew slow up a bit* so Denny and I could get in the mix.
> And what a great photo finish Fred and Denny had in their 12th scale race... WoW!!


Oh Thanks John


----------



## John Warner

I'm sorry Andrew.... you didn't slow up?
Maybe we just got a tiny bit faster then???!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> I'm sorry Andrew.... you didn't slow up?
> Maybe we just got a tiny bit faster then???!!!


maybe......


----------



## tonyw

Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control West Michigan RC Racing will cease to have RC Races as of 11/3/07. We would like to THANK everyone very much that has supported us in the last 4 years. 
The Whitehead family


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> maybe......


Yeah, just maybe!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Special thanks to Walter Henderson, Fred Baumgarter and Rich Chang for making the trip up to race with us Saturday. Walter and Fred your patience and help was appreciated while we made repairs to the loop connector.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Statement*



tonyw said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances beyond our control West Michigan RC Racing will cease to have RC Races as of 11/3/07. We would like to THANK everyone very much that has supported us in the last 4 years.
> The Whitehead family



Not sure of the reason for the sudden closing of wmrc, but I am sure that it was a tuff decision for Tony and Marty to make. I know they will be missed by many.

My vision has been and still is for our local racing community, public awareness. Putting r/c racing back in the public eye. Last year when we were located in the Grand Central Plaza and this year being located in Rogers Plaza, I had a chance to meet a lot of the x-hobbyist from the days of river town and sideways city some of which are interested in getting back into the hobby along with developing new interest as well.

The goal of RCRCR is to provide an excellent racing environment for new and advanced drivers and to provide an enjoyable racing experience to all on-road electric racers in the coming years. 
I hope as our racing community goes through this time of transition that we can all come together with this same goal and vision in mind.

-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

With the recent turn of events it has been suggested by a few that we look at including stadium night into our program. Thoughts please.


----------



## dido41

with jumps and bumps?


----------



## Fred Knapp

dido41 said:


> with jumps and bumps?


Yes, jumps and bumps.


----------



## Mike Howe

knapster said:


> With the recent turn of events it has been suggested by a few that we look at including stadium night into our program. Thoughts please.



I dont see how it could hurt. There are a few Diehard Stadium guys that have no where to run now.. I think GR is like almost the only place in the world that does that lol.


----------



## BenVanBoom

see you all on saturday???


----------



## crashmaster

knapster said:


> With the recent turn of events it has been suggested by a few that we look at including stadium night into our program. Thoughts please.


you know me bring it on WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO oh by the way i have foamies


----------



## John Warner

BenVanBoom said:


> see you all on saturday???


Indeed you will. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> you know me bring it on WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO oh by the way i have foamies


Dave, something tells me I'll be hearing you ring the bell. :woohoo:


----------



## crashmaster

oh johny boy if you only knew


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave here is a link to the staduim truck thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=200687


----------



## Mike Howe

BenVanBoom said:


> see you all on saturday???



I'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I know you guys race Sat and Sun, what about practice?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I know you guys race Sat and Sun, what about practice?


With just 14 days until the world goes to Cleveland the track is available for Sunday practice along with our normal Tuesday night practice session and Saturday race program.


----------



## parafire

Tony, Marty and Tony Jr.:

Noah and I want to thank you for all the fun and opportunities you provided. You made it fun to be a "newbie" to RC truck racing. 

Mark and Noah PreFontaine


----------



## BrentV

John, Fred

Are you guys interested in a Hudy Tire Truer? I have one that has 1:10 and 1:12 arbors that I'm selling. I could bring it out to the track if you are interested. Also have a Cobra Comm Lathe with diamond bit.

LMK

Brent Vorac


----------



## Fred Knapp

BrentV said:


> John, Fred
> 
> Are you guys interested in a Hudy Tire Truer? I have one that has 1:10 and 1:12 arbors that I'm selling. I could bring it out to the track if you are interested. Also have a Cobra Comm Lathe with diamond bit.
> 
> LMK
> 
> Brent Vorac


Hey Brent,
Thanks for the offer, I have a decent tire truer and I know John has a new one, but it I hear of anyone needing those things i'll send them your way.
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

Juat a reminder,
I'm expecting a larger turnout then we've been getting, so some of you may want to bring a table and chair. I will be working next week to fix the shortage.
Thanks,
-Fred


----------



## John Warner

I copied this from another thread.........

And this just in: 
IB is releasing their new 4800 nimh cells with 1.3 voltage. IB believes this will finally put an end to all of the lipo talk. The new cells are guaranteed to last at least 5 cycles or 2 weeks, whichever comes first; but if you solder the cells into a pack, the warranty is void. 

U.S. R/C racers are thrilled that finally they have the voltage to beat the fast guys at their track, oh wait, the fast guys will have the same cells, darn.

Pricing for the new cells has been set at $75.00 per 6 cells, and all of the battery matchers, scared they will lose business to LIPO, have already put in their orders. They have also put in orders for spare batteries to replace all of the dead and bad cells.


----------



## BrentV

knapster said:


> Hey Brent,
> Thanks for the offer, I have a decent tire truer and I know John has a new one, but it I hear of anyone needing those things i'll send them your way.
> -Fred


Thanks Fred,

I live in Holland so I can bring it to somebody if they are interested.


----------



## Mike Howe

knapster said:


> Juat a reminder,
> I'm expecting a larger turnout then we've been getting, so some of you may want to bring a table and chair. I will be working next week to fix the shortage.
> Thanks,
> -Fred



I'll plan on useing my table that is alrady there Fred! Thanks!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Holy cow, what a great turn out today! Hopefully this is a sign of things to come for GR. Keep up the good work Fred.


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
11-10-2007 


-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:07.39 Mike Howe 
2 2 30 5:00.03 Denny Barlage 
3 4 30 5:08.88 John Warner 
4 3 28 5:09.53 Bill DeRuiter 

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 29 5:06.76 Kevin Marcy 
2 1 29 5:08.01 Ryan Clay 
3 4 27 4:57.47 Colin Meekhof 
4 3 3 1:41.43 AJ Warner 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 51 8:04.13 Chuck Lonergan 
2 2 51 8:06.07 Max 
3 6 51 8:07.18 Apple 
4 4 51 8:08.45 James Brink 
5 3 50 8:02.26 Jody Flipse 
6 5 49 8:01.48 Jereemy Otis 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 50 8:06.76 Tom Heys 
2 2 49 8:05.24 Mike Reniger 
3 3 49 8:10.05 Fred Knapp 
4 4 48 8:10.18 Denny Barlage 
5 5 47 8:07.43 Michael Robertson 
6 6 47 8:07.63 Mike Murray 

-- 12th Scale Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 49 8:07.78 Andrew Knapp 
2 1 48 8:00.48 Tim Brink 
3 2 47 8:06.01 Ben Vandoorn 
4 3 45 8:09.83 Kevin Marcy 
5 5 25 5:07.88 Michael Norr 

-- Sedan Mod - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:05.71 Chris Mockerman


----------



## John Warner

Best close race of the day!........


-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 51 8:04.13 Chuck Lonergan 
2 2 51 8:06.07 Max 
3 6 51 8:07.18 Apple 
4 4 51 8:08.45 James Brink


----------



## BenVanBoom

Nice job Fred on Running the races!! Keep it up!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Jason and Ben for the kind words.
I'm just so darned pleased that we are all finally under the same roof racing together again.


----------



## SMVracing

Is the track going to be open on Friday this week for practice.


----------



## RLKnapster

yes, it will be open for practice.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lots of progress was made at the track today.
We now have 12 tables built and a coat of primer on them.
We also managed to get the table tops built and carpeted.
We are still working on getting chairs but haven't as of yet so some of you may still need to bring one this weekend.
Thanks for all the help guys.
-Fred


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

what hours will you be open on friday?


----------



## RLKnapster

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> what hours will you be open on friday?


we will be open from 4 till 9.


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> Lots of progress was made at the track today.
> We now have 12 tables built and a coat of primer on them.
> We also managed to get the table tops built and carpeted.
> We are still working on getting chairs but haven't as of yet so some of you may still need to bring one this weekend.
> Thanks for all the help guys.
> -Fred


Power strips would be a good thing to bring with also, until I get an electrition to the track.
Thanks.


----------



## John Warner

Originally posted by *Joe Pillars* on RCtech.........

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to give everyone a little heads up on what Team Orion will have at the US Indoor Champs.

I will be working the booth all week long. Joel Johnson is even making the trip taking time from his busy schedule for Saturday and Sunday. We will have all our popular Team Orion products on display and for sale with a special US Indoor Champs pricing.

I will be on-hand tuning Team Orion stock and 19 turn motors.

For a low price of $5 per stock or 19t motor rebuild, it will include:
1. New set of Katana Brushes
2. New set of Pro Laydown Springs (a new set of springs will be used for the first rebuild, they will be reused on future rebuilds unless they need to be changed)
3. Brush Hood Alignment
4. Perfect armature spacing
5. Diamond trued comm
6. Motors will be broken-in for optimal performance
7. Motor gearing assistance

Basically a full motor rebuild is available for about the same price as a set of brushes!

Also everytime someone has their motor rebuilt using this service, their name will be added to a raffle to win a Team Orion Platinum Edition 4800 Li-Po Battery and a Team Orion Avionics Flight Charger combo!


----------



## Mike Howe

Is there anyone going down to the Indoor champs that might have room enough for me to tag along? If I can't find a ride down there, I prolly wont be able to make it down there at all. Thanks

P.S. Have gas money!


----------



## John Warner

Looks like the drive down will for the most part be great! :thumbsup: ........


*GRAND RAPIDS, MICHIGAN.......*
*Tuesday:* A 40 percent chance of showers.
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 57. 

*Tuesday Night:* A 50 percent chance of showers.
Cloudy, with a low around 43. 


*CLEVELAND, OHIO.........*
*Tuesday:* A chance of showers, mainly after noon.
Mostly cloudy, with a high near 61. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

*Tuesday Night:* A chance of showers. Mostly cloudy,
with a low around 50. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 
11-17-2007 


-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:04.51 Denny Barlage 
2 4 31 5:09.96 Mike Murray 
3 3 30 5:04.07 Fred Knapp 
4 7 29 5:02.67 Ryan Clay 
5 5 29 5:11.93 Colin Meekhof 
6 6 20 3:29.63 AJ Warner 
7 2 7 1:09.65 Mike Howe 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 51 8:02.70 Chuck Lonergan 
2 5 50 8:00.85 Andrew Knapp 
3 6 50 8:00.96 Tom Heys 
4 1 49 8:05.62 James Brink 
5 4 20 3:19.51 Jody Flipse 
6 3 5 0:43.09 Apple 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 50 8:00.08 Michael Robertson 
2 1 50 8:02.33 Max 
3 3 49 8:05.76 Tim Brink 
4 4 49 8:08.92 Ben Vandoorn 
5 2 49 8:09.77 Denny Barlage 
6 5 40 8:00.90 Michael Norr 

-- Sedan Mod - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 4:32.75 Chris Mockerman


----------



## John Warner

Heat boards are up at http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/heats.htm


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Heat boards are up at http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/heats.htm



OUCH! :freak: I'm in the very first stock sedan heat!  Then the 2nd heat of 19t.. Hey chris is in my 19t heat lol


----------



## John Warner

Yep..... looks like you'll be getting up EARLY!!!


----------



## BenVanBoom

MAN ITS NICE I AM NOT UNTILL THE 28TH AND 33RD HEAT

HAVE FUN WHILE I SLEEP IN MiKE Howe


----------



## RLKnapster

Man i have to get up for the 5th heat, but then i can go back to sleep for a little bit till im up again in the 29th heat. But i cant complain where im starting at tho!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just a quick note.
I have moved the on-road practice night to Thursday.
With the start of stadium racing this past Saturday night it makes sense to leave the jumps up for them to do a Tuesday night practice.
-Fred


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Looks like Denney, John, and Fred are on easy street as far as making the A. RLK starting in the B. Did anybody check out Mockermans heat for mod? OMG! If anyone can make it happen against that group, it's him. Good luck fellas. Wish I could be there. I'll be watching close.


----------



## John Warner

Jason,

We wished you could be there as well. And for me, I wouldn't say I'm on easy street to make the "A", I started there last year and managed to work my way out of it! Yeah, Mockerman's in with the elite of the elite!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Jason,
> 
> We wished you could be there as well. And for me, I wouldn't say I'm on easy street to make the "A", I started there last year and managed to work my way out of it! Yeah, Mockerman's in with the elite of the elite!!


With the way you "Masters" have been running lately, I would be shocked to not see all three of you there. What are you guys "masters" of, anyway?


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> With the way you "Masters" have been running lately, I would be shocked to not see all three of you there. What are you guys "masters" of, anyway?


We are Masters of making a club race out of it. :woohoo:


----------



## John Warner

WoW! Andrew and Jeff Brown start off racing together TWICE!
TC stock/race #5, and 12th stock/race #29.


----------



## 02CooperS

Good luck to you guys in Cleveland. And it Looks like Andrew will be put to the test early.

Also unless I see an overwhelming response to have on-road racing this Saturday I don't thing there will be enough of a turnout. There will be stadium racing starting at 6pm. So unless I see differently the door's won't open until 4pm Saturday, with the jumps still in place.

Andy


----------



## Apl Hed

good luck to all at cleveland


----------



## Apl Hed

lol...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Good luck to everybody going to Cleveland. One of these years I'm gonna get there. But since it's now a 9 hour drive instead of 4-5, it may be a while...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks guys,
Not doing as well as I would like, but sure am having fun though.


----------



## Mike Howe

... I'm not very good at all...


----------



## kevinm

Results for the GR gang at Cleveland:

TC STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Brad Johnson 29/5:00.047 (Rnd 2) 
Race# 2 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Mike Howe 2 27 5:10.249 11.091 42 
2 William Jossens 3 26 5:00.496 11.080 43 
3 George Jiruska 5 26 5:08.011 10.884 7.515 45 
4 Marc Sinclair 4 26 5:10.880 11.369 2.869 44 
5 Brian John 1 25 5:00.277 11.071 41 
6 Brian Bury 7 25 5:04.036 11.524 3.759 47 
7 Jesse Williamson 6 25 5:06.349 11.581 2.313 46 
8 Randon Stormer 9 24 5:05.209 11.605 49 
9 Ian Ruggles 10 0 0.000 50 
10 John Sims 8 0 0.000 0.000 48 

TC STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Brad Johnson 29/5:00.047 (Rnd 2) 
Race# 3 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Jb Catricala 4 27 5:04.457 10.827 34 
2 Leonard Schinzano 3 27 5:05.672 10.820 1.215 33 
3 Alex Galenski 8 27 5:08.438 10.696 2.766 38 
4 Andrew Knapp 5 27 5:09.431 10.874 0.993 35 
5 Carissa Figelski 6 27 5:09.502 10.845 0.071 36 
6 Alex Kubilus 10 27 5:09.996 10.809 0.494 40 
7 Larry Pope 7 27 5:11.004 10.670 1.008 37 
8 Wade Shive 9 0 0.000 39 
9 Mike Pulfer 2 0 0.000 0.000 32 
10 Walter Henderson 1 0 0.000 0.000 31 

TC MASTERS Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Eli Ezrow 29/5:04.580 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 7 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Todd Wong 1 27 5:05.765 10.933 11 
2 Mike Cooper 4 26 5:03.641 11.154 14 
3 Chuck Chambers 9 26 5:10.168 11.246 6.527 19 
4 Fred Knapp 3 25 5:00.184 11.261 13 
5 John Catricala 2 25 5:01.796 10.919 1.612 12 
6 Rick Smith 7 25 5:05.626 11.186 3.830 17 
7 Darrell Scott 10 24 5:05.167 11.210 20 
8 Matt Walsh 8 24 5:05.344 11.667 0.177 18 
9 Dick Monahan 5 4 1:07.183 14.948 15 
10 William Eisenhard 6 0 0.000 16 

TC 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Mike Blackstock 32/5:08.175 (Rnd 4) Race# 10 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Steve Mcnichols 1 30 5:02.729 9.873 31 
2 Mike McBride 3 30 5:05.693 9.913 2.964 33 
3 Jim Piersol 4 29 5:00.182 9.979 34 
4 Jari Taskila 6 29 5:00.740 10.070 0.558 36 
5 Andrea Nerone 7 29 5:05.002 9.927 4.262 37 
6 Mike Howe 9 29 5:07.633 10.110 2.631 39 
7 Brandon Showler 10 28 5:09.198 10.228 40 
8 Jb Catricala 8 2 43.344 25.431 38 
9 Alex Galenski 5 0 0.000 35 
10 Justin Lessard 2 0 0.000 0.000 32 

TC MOD Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Ralph Burch 33/5:02.935 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 14 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Brian Kinwald 1 32 5:03.037 9.115 11 
2 Barry Baker 2 32 5:03.109 9.228 0.072 12 
3 Corey Whiteman 6 32 5:07.155 9.279 4.046 16 
4 Ray Darroch 4 32 5:08.098 9.223 0.943 14 
5 Francesco Martini 7 31 5:03.541 9.328 17 
6 Chris Mockerman 5 29 5:07.807 9.456 15 
7 Christopher Young 9 28 5:05.561 10.263 19 
8 William Eisenhard 10 28 5:09.295 10.178 3.734 20 
9 Andrea Nerone 8 3 33.876 10.006 18 
10 Chris Tosolini 3 0 0.000 13 

1-12 MASTERS Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Eli Ezrow 46/8:10.664 (Rnd 2) 
Race# 17 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Denny Barlage 4 42 8:05.140 11.115 24 
2 Chuck Mackin 6 42 8:07.870 11.005 2.730 26 
3 Tom Himes 2 42 8:08.090 10.838 0.220 22 
4 Mike Reniger 3 42 8:11.153 10.922 3.063 23 
5 Kurk Mackay 10 41 8:01.803 11.189 30 
6 William Eisenhard 9 41 8:09.912 11.120 8.109 29 
7 Tracey Fogleson 8 39 8:03.742 10.995 28 
8 Fred Knapp 5 26 5:29.225 10.995 25 
9 Mike Cooper 1 17 3:21.081 10.985 21 
10 Micheal Mercer 7 16 3:10.452 11.216 27 

1-12 STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Andrew Ellis 46/8:05.344 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 21 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Steve Dunn 1 42 8:01.447 10.794 51 
2 Ben Vandoorn 2 42 8:01.817 10.977 0.370 52 
3 Rusty Whitaker 6 42 8:06.437 10.902 4.620 56 
4 Phil Zimmerman Jr 3 42 8:11.363 11.131 4.926 53 
5 Nick Traut 9 41 8:02.976 11.246 59 
6 Jason Haag 5 41 8:03.174 11.127 0.198 55 
7 Kelly Winnicki 7 41 8:04.530 11.083 1.356 57 
8 Michael Robertson 4 40 8:07.704 11.166 54 
9 Evan Billingsley 8 18 3:25.461 10.939 58 
10 Michael Catricala 10 13 2:42.762 11.271 60 

1-12 STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Andrew Ellis 46/8:05.344 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 23 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Craig Xavier 1 44 8:00.594 10.578 31 
2 Mike Murray 7 44 8:04.239 10.674 3.645 37 
3 Mike Pavlick 2 44 8:10.860 10.757 6.621 32 
4 Andrew Knapp 10 43 8:01.534 10.689 40 
5 John Tortorice 9 43 8:02.510 10.785 0.976 39 
6 Jeff Showler 3 43 8:05.080 10.598 2.570 33 
7 Thomas Heys 8 43 8:05.406 10.725 0.326 38 
8 Jody Flipse 4 43 8:05.608 10.572 0.202 34 
9 John Bauer 6 42 8:00.050 10.738 36 
10 Bob Stellflue 5 0 0.000 35 

1-12 STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Andrew Ellis 46/8:05.344 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 24 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Vicky Carrubba 5 44 8:05.745 10.607 25 
2 Brian Anthony 2 44 8:05.941 10.696 0.196 22 
3 Mark Calandra 1 44 8:07.759 10.760 1.818 21 
4 Nick Zaccaro 8 44 8:09.112 10.606 1.353 28 
5 Blake Bell 9 44 8:10.330 10.824 1.218 29 
6 Max Kuenning 4 44 8:12.017 10.541 1.687 24 
7 John Firsching 10 42 8:11.029 10.753 30 
8 Carissa Figelski 3 30 5:45.024 10.589 23 
9 Robbie Dodge 7 0 0.000 27 
10 Mike Pulfer 6 0 0.000 0.000 26 

1-12 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Paul Ciccarello 50/8:06.357 (Rnd 4) Race# 29 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Tj Bradley 2 48 8:07.834 9.849 42 
2 Chris Doseck 3 48 8:10.033 9.785 2.199 43 
3 Thomas Heys  1 47 8:02.776 9.875 41 
4 Mark Sweeney 10 47 8:07.920 9.825 5.144 50 
5 Jody Flipse 5 47 8:07.963 9.932 0.043 45 
6 Blake Bell 8 46 8:03.245 10.063 48 
7 Mike Pavlick 6 46 8:10.606 9.942 7.361 46 
8 David Lee 9 44 8:00.248 10.117 49 
9 Francesco Martini 4 20 3:47.770 10.132 44 
10 Mark Calandra 7 19 3:45.726 10.024 47

1-12 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Paul Ciccarello 50/8:06.357 (Rnd 4) Race# 30 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Jared Scott 3 48 8:04.536 9.734 33 
2 Nick Zaccaro 2 48 8:07.435 9.721 2.899 32 
3 Andy Power 1 48 8:07.850 9.739 0.415 31 
4 Brian Anthony 6 47 8:02.082 9.870 36 
5 John Tortorice 9 47 8:02.279 9.863 0.197 39 
6 Mike Murray 8 47 8:05.900 9.698 3.621 38 
7 Perry Caswell 7 47 8:05.973 9.685 0.073 37 
8 John Peck 5 47 8:06.689 9.841 0.716 35 
9 Skip Starkey 10 45 8:01.078 9.924 40 
10 Brian Wynn 4 12 2:29.688 10.881 34 

1-12 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Paul Ciccarello 50/8:06.357 (Rnd 4) Race# 31 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Rick Monahan 8 48 8:02.645 9.718 28 
2 Vicky Carrubba 2 48 8:05.657 9.827 3.012 22 
3 Chuck Lonergan 10 48 8:05.889 9.699 0.232 30 
4 Randy Grosse 5 48 8:08.854 9.865 2.965 25 
5 Kelly Bean 6 48 8:10.084 9.853 1.230 26 
6 Mike Haynes 7 47 8:00.985 9.876 27 
7 John Firsching 9 47 8:01.986 9.919 1.001 29 
8 Mo Denton 4 0 0.000 24 
9 Fred Kellner 3 0 0.000 0.000 23 
10 Steve Radecky 1 0 0.000 0.000 21 

1-12 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Paul Ciccarello 50/8:06.357 (Rnd 4) Race# 32 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Frank Calandra Jr 2 48 8:01.545 9.646 12 
2 Sean Cochran 1 48 8:08.777 9.749 7.232 11 
3 Max Kuenning 7 47 8:01.960 9.719 17 
4 Mike Pulfer 9 47 8:05.481 9.703 3.521 19 
5 Wayne Gerber Jr 3 42 7:07.470 9.713 13 
6 Brian Rice 4 35 6:02.929 9.763 14 
7 Michael Skeen 10 16 2:44.868 9.827 20 
8 Mitch Witteman 6 10 1:48.365 9.775 16 
9 Jari Taskila 5 9 1:39.926 9.697 15 
10 Ray Darroch 8 0 0.000 18 

1-12 MOD Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Mike Blackstock 52/8:03.311 (Rnd 2) Race# 35 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Terry Rott 3 50 8:01.514 9.388 13 
2 David Chester 1 50 8:03.703 9.136 2.189 11 
3 Paul Ciccarello 2 50 8:04.058 9.328 0.355 12 
4 Greg Anthony 7 49 8:00.493 9.349 17 
5 Steve Radecky 6 49 8:04.627 9.243 4.134 16 
6 Mitch Witteman 4 49 8:06.279 9.404 1.652 14 
7 Jari Taskila 5 49 8:07.890 9.372 1.611 15 
8 Vicky Carrubba 9 48 8:04.465 9.423 19 
9 Mark Calandra 8 46 8:03.160 9.455 18 
10 Mike Murray 10 31 5:17.066 9.442 20 

TC MASTERS Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Eli Ezrow 29/5:04.580 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 37 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Eli Ezrow 1 28 5:02.789 10.323 1 
2 Jim Piersol 4 28 5:07.951 10.681 5.162 4 
3 John Tag 2 28 5:08.127 10.573 0.176 2 
4 Skip Starkey 5 28 5:10.680 10.770 2.553 5 
5 Denny Barlage 7 27 5:04.229 10.757 7 
6 Ken Pepe 9 27 5:05.807 10.941 1.578 9 
7 Kelly Bean 6 27 5:06.756 10.799 0.949 6 
8 John Warner 10 26 5:01.914 10.987 10 
9 David Morrow 8 26 5:05.224 10.897 3.310 8 
10 Fred Kellner 3 0 0.000 3 

1-12 STOCK Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Andrew Ellis 46/8:05.344 (Rnd 4) 
Race# 41 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Mark Smyka 3 46 8:11.022 10.050 3 
2 Jeff Cuffs 6 45 8:03.617 10.278 6 
3 Andrew Ellis 1 45 8:06.647 10.343 3.030 1 
4 James Brink 10 45 8:07.468 10.408 0.821 10 
5 JIm Hermann 4 45 8:08.042 10.358 0.574 4 
6 Terry Rott 9 45 8:09.927 10.592 1.885 9 
7 Michael Skeen 8 44 8:02.149 10.485 8 
8 Sean Cochran 5 44 8:03.500 10.235 1.351 5 
9 Wayne Gerber Jr 2 44 8:05.085 10.386 1.585 2 
10 Brian Rice 7 10 1:54.633 10.412 7 

1-12 MASTERS Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Eli Ezrow 46/8:10.664 (Rnd 2) 
Race# 40 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Eli Ezrow 1 45 8:03.426 10.341 1 
2 Frank Calandra Jr 2 45 8:06.171 10.368 2.745 2 
3 Skip Starkey 3 45 8:10.123 10.473 3.952 3 
4 Kelly Bean 4 44 8:02.590 10.413 4 
5 Jim Piersol 8 44 8:05.369 10.560 2.779 8 
6 Chuck Lonergan 6 44 8:06.532 10.598 1.163 6 
7 Phil Zimmerman Sr 10 43 8:02.322 10.752 10 
8 Perry Caswell 7 43 8:03.187 10.802 0.865 7 
9 David Lee 5 43 8:05.514 10.805 2.327 5 
10 Mark Sweeney 9 41 8:11.346 10.862 9 

1-12 19 TURN Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Paul Ciccarello 50/8:06.357 (Rnd 4) Race# 42 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Paul Ciccarello 1 49 8:03.354 9.630 1 
2 Aaron Buran 4 49 8:05.283 9.582 1.929 4 
3 Jilles Groskamp 2 49 8:05.988 8.102 0.705 2 
4 James Brink 6 49 8:09.336 9.680 3.348 6 
5 Josh Cyrul 3 48 8:00.240 9.486 3 
6 Jeff Dayger 7 48 8:00.269 9.640 0.029 7 
7 Tom Firsching 10 48 8:04.375 9.754 4.106 10 
8 Mark Smyka 5 48 8:07.812 9.505 3.437 5 
9 Terry Rott 9 47 8:01.468 9.778 9 
10 Pete Dagnolo 8 46 8:06.695 9.610 8 

1-12 MOD Round# 5 Top Qualifier is Mike Blackstock 52/8:03.311 (Rnd 2) Race# 43 2007 U.S. Indoor Champs 
Position Driver Name Car # Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Qualifier # 
1 Chris Tosolini 5 52 8:09.539 9.138 5 
2 Paul Lemieux 6 51 8:01.081 9.110 6 
3 Josh Cyrul 4 51 8:01.165 9.108 0.084 4 
4 Walter Henderson 8 50 8:00.706 8.120 8 
5 Aaron Buran 10 50 8:02.275 9.255 1.569 10 
6 Chris Mockerman 9 49 8:02.553 9.251 9 
7 Jilles Groskamp 3 45 8:00.233 9.016 3 
8 Mike Blackstock 1 39 6:19.342 9.183 1 
9 Jeff Dayger 7 36 8:08.682 9.279 7 
10 Mike Dumas 2 17 2:42.174 9.259 2


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Congrats to Denney and John for making the A in TC Masters. 5th for Denney, 10th for John. James in the show for 19 1/12. Mockerman in the Mod 1/12 A. Chuck made the A 1/12 Masters. Mike Howe won his main. And the amazing Terry Rott in the A for stock AND 19t 1/12. Everyone else looked strong as well.Max, Murray, Fred, Andrew,Heys. Unbelievable...Fantastic runs fellas.


----------



## John Warner

Denney finished 5th, and I ended up 8th.
I think all in all we ended up having a great time as usual!


----------



## John Warner

All results can be viewed here.......

http://www.rc50.com/results/2007cleveland/Round5NoLaps.txt


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner




----------



## RLKnapster

Thanks mike for pushing me out the door so nash could get the awsome picture.....lol


----------



## RLKnapster

and of course ben half asleep dremiling his bodys.


----------



## Mike Howe

RLKnapster said:


> Thanks mike for pushing me out the door so nash could get the awsome picture.....lol



LOL nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenVanBoom

sleep was very slim

SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## Max

I hear that you are switching cars Ben?? Which one are you going to get?


----------



## John Warner

Cyrul car maybe?????????


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Boomer- Stick with what you've got and learn it inside and out. Results speak for themselves. The Gen-X is no joke.


----------



## Fred Knapp

With the Champs being over I would like to bring back (TNT), Thursday Night Thunder Series.
Two heats and a main.
Anyone up for it???


----------



## Mike Howe

S. Jerusalem said:


> Boomer- Stick with what you've got and learn it inside and out. Results speak for themselves. The Gen-X is no joke.



Too Late.. :drunk:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mike Howe said:


> Too Late.. :drunk:


So I heard.......


----------



## Mike Howe

S. Jerusalem said:


> So I heard.......


You'd be happy to know that I picked up a Gen X at the champs.. And I'm about half way though building it now!


----------



## John Warner

Does anybody know what ESC Mr. Barlage' has in his sedan?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Does anybody know what ESC Mr. Barlage' has in his sedan?


GTX....


----------



## BenVanBoom

I Am Staying With The Gen X I Dont Know Where You Are Hearing This From?

I Said That The Cefx Car Is A Nice Car And Is Cheap Thats All I Said.


See You


----------



## S. Jerusalem

BenVanBoom said:


> I Am Staying With The Gen X I Dont Know Where You Are Hearing This From?
> 
> I Said That The Cefx Car Is A Nice Car And Is Cheap Thats All I Said.
> 
> 
> See You


Easy killer.....not a big deal.


----------



## John Warner

Can't wait to get back to some serious racing on home turf this weekend!


----------



## John Warner

I'd like to have a 12th scale car.... SOON!
3.2r is my preference at the moment.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's a nice setup for you, Listed on ebay.
$115.00


----------



## John Warner

Yep, checked it out. It's a buy it now for $150.00.

Michael Bob.... you going to be at the track Saturday?????


----------



## John Warner

Talked to BVD, and says he'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Masters "A" main video can be seen here.....

Masters "A" 

Nice Eli punt by John Tag coming onto the straightaway!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Masters "A" main video can be seen here.....
> 
> Masters "A"
> 
> Nice Eli punt by John Tag coming onto the straightaway!!


and the classic....at the end of the video EVERYONE yelling at you John to NOT touch your car.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> and the classic....at the end of the video EVERYONE yelling at you John to NOT touch your car.


I was trying out somebody else's alzheimer's to see if I liked it. :freak:


----------



## Mike Howe

RLKnapster said:


> and the classic....at the end of the video EVERYONE yelling at you John to NOT touch your car.



HAHAHA SOO FUNNY!!


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 12-01-2007

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:00.82 Apple 
2 3 31 5:08.93 John Warner 
3 4 29 5:06.57 AJ Warner 
4 7 29 5:06.81 Ryan Clay 
5 6 11 1:53.84 Colin Meekhof 
6 2 3 0:22.13 Andrew Knapp 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Fred Knapp 

-- 12th Scale Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 54 8:05.95 Chuck Lonergan 
2 6 51 8:05.78 Max 
3 2 51 8:05.92 Jody Flipse 
4 3 50 8:03.71 James Brink 
5 5 50 8:09.77 Tim Brink 
6 4 49 8:02.18 Andrew Knapp 
7 7 48 8:10.28 Tom Heys 

-- 12th Scale Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 49 8:05.55 Michael Robertson 
2 2 47 8:00.17 Mr Clean 
3 4 45 8:07.04 Tom Thomas 
4 6 41 8:01.41 Michael Norr 
5 1 38 6:43.70 Ben VanDoorn 
6 5 26 5:35.28 Gordan Kungle


----------



## Mike Howe

RLKnapster said:


> Rapid Competition R/C Raceway 12-01-2007
> 
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 31 5:00.82 *Apple *
> 2 3 31 5:08.93 John Warner
> 3 4 29 5:06.57 AJ Warner
> 4 7 29 5:06.81 Ryan Clay
> 5 6 11 1:53.84 Colin Meekhof
> 6 2 3 0:22.13 Andrew Knapp
> -- 5 --- DNS --- Fred Knapp
> 
> -- 12th Scale Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 54 8:05.95 Chuck Lonergan
> 2 6 51 8:05.78 Max
> 3 2 51 8:05.92 Jody Flipse
> 4 3 50 8:03.71 James Brink
> 5 5 50 8:09.77 Tim Brink
> 6 4 49 8:02.18 Andrew Knapp
> 7 7 48 8:10.28 Tom Heys
> 
> -- 12th Scale Stock - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 3 49 8:05.55 Michael Robertson
> 2 2 47 8:00.17 Mr Clean
> 3 4 45 8:07.04 Tom Thomas
> 4 6 41 8:01.41 Michael Norr
> 5 1 38 6:43.70 Ben VanDoorn
> 6 5 26 5:35.28 Gordan Kungle


Apple with a sedan? :freak:


----------



## John Warner

And a new Losi to boot!


----------



## TimXLB

Max:

YMPM!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Hey Denney check this out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtLAhhEvky0

In car camera for a mini cooper race


----------



## Fred Knapp

Day after tomorrow will be on-road practice. :woohoo:


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Tim XLB, I lost your cell #, I also lost my x-ray T-1 chassis!!!!!!!!!!!! I took it off the car to have some slots milled in it for battery tape and I think I left it on the back of my truck one early morning..... Can you help me out? Call me at 616-485-6200. Thanks. Mike Murray!!

You also have an email from me.... Help!


----------



## John Warner

GRAND RAPIDS DRIVING RULES

1) Turn signals will give away your next move. A real GR driver never uses them. Use of them in the U.P. may be illegal.

2) Under no circumstances should you leave a safe distance between you and the car in front of you, or the space will be filled in by somebody else putting you in an even more dangerous situation.

3) Crossing two or more lanes in a single lane-change is considered "going with the flow."

4) The faster you drive through a red light, the smaller the chance you have of getting hit.

5) Never get in the way of an older car that needs extensive bodywork. 

6) Braking is to be done as hard and late as possible to ensure that your ABS kicks in, giving a nice, relaxing foot massage as the brake pedal pulsates. For those of you without ABS, it's a chance to stretch your legs.

7) Electronic traffic warning signs are not there to provide useful information. They are only there to make Grand Rapids look high-tech, and to distract you from seeing the state police radar car parked on the median.

8) Never pass on the left when you can pass on the right.

9) Speed limits are arbitrary figures, given only as suggestions, and are apparently not enforceable during rush hour.

10) Always slow down and rubberneck when you see an accident, or even if someone is just changing a tire.

11) Throwing litter on the roads adds color to the landscape and gives Adopt-a-Highway crews something to clean up.

12) It is assumed that state police cars passing at high speed may be followed in the event you need to make up a few minutes on your way to work, or the track.

13) Heavy snow, ice, fog, and rain are no reasons to change any of the previously listed rules. These weather conditions are God's way of ensuring a natural selection process for body shops, junkyards, and new vehicle sales.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Tim XLB, I lost your cell #, I also lost my x-ray T-1 chassis!!!!!!!!!!!! I took it off the car to have some slots milled in it for battery tape and I think I left it on the back of my truck one early morning..... Can you help me out? Call me at 616-485-6200. Thanks. Mike Murray!!
> 
> You also have an email from me.... Help!


When you talk to him, let me know. I have all of his chassis. 366-3355.


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Jason has all my stuff. see him. I'll PM you my cell #. all I have here is a B.M.I. split chassis for your sedan.

S. Jerusalem:

Hi,

I'll call you on Friday. I hope to be up and about then. I'm hoping to be able to stop by the track an Saturday. 


Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

This class is relatively new but very popular and getting bigger at Scotty Ernst home track Trackside and also at another Midwest track called 'The Track'
















Looks Like fun...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bodies would be:
HPI

#17508 1966 Shelby GT350 Mustang

#17519 1966 Mustang GT

#17494 1968 Camaro Z28

#17510 1970 AAR ‘Cuda (NOT the Hemi Cuda which is actually a Monster Truck body)

Parma

#10141 1970 Boss Mustang

#10143 1969 Camaro Z28


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'd be all over it. If I'm not mistaken, they use 200mm bodies for a more scale appearance. Don't forget the rubber tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I'd be all over it. If I'm not mistaken, they use 200mm bodies for a more scale appearance. Don't forget the rubber tires. :thumbsup:


The tires in the Vintage TA classes are the HPI “Vintage” series rubber tires with their included inserts. These tires are available in 26mm (HPI #4793) and 31mm (HPI #4797) widths and either width or combination of widths is acceptable for competition.

The wheels in the Vintage TA classes are the HPI “Vintage” series wheels. These are available in widths to suit either tire width, further they are available in 3 different styles (5-spoke, 8-spoke, and Stock Car) and several finish options (chrome, matte chrome, black, white, gunmetal, etc).


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Vintage TA classes is a four cell class. Not sure that I'd want to do that. 
Maybe a 6 cell Johnson class?


----------



## SMVracing

Does anyone have one front and one rear short suspension arm for an 04 Xray sedan that I could use for tomorrow?

Colin


----------



## Leonard

I think that class would be sweet


----------



## John Warner

I'd be up for running the Cuda'!!

But then again, if Jason ran it, it could be Duda's Cuda!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> I'd be up for running the Cuda'!!
> 
> But then again, if Jason ran it, it could be Duda's Cuda!


OMG! Why didn't I think of that? That makes my decision easy. 'Cuda it is!


----------



## John Warner

Well then since I have a connection with Parma, I'll go with the 70' Boss Mustang!

Also..... here's a great new site that's totally free and offers a fabulous service to racers and tracks alike. If you have time check it out and see what you think then register if you like the idea. www.rcsignup.com


----------



## 02CooperS

John Warner said:


> Well then since I have a connection with Parma, I'll go with the 70' Boss Mustang!


Huh? A Mopar guy would run a 'Stang? That must be some connection.

I think it would be cool, but we'd have to have some commitment from enough people to run it so it wouldn't be a one month thing. And maybe instead of the standard silver can motor how about this one for only $12? It would be a little faster than a regular can motor, almost a Super Johnson. Now were on to something 

LINK 










SPECS: Turns: 20 Winds: 1(single_wire) Stock for 7.2-8.4 volt battery Uses oilless type brushes Shaft Diameter: 3mm Shaft Length: 12mm Overall Length: 68mm Outside Diameter: 36mm


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway

*13.5 12th Scale A Main * Round# 4, Race# 2
Driver Name Laps Time Fast Lap Behind

1.James Brink 56 8:04.631 8.367 

2.Andrew Knapp 56 8:08.494 8.335 3.863

3.Max 55 8:03.859 8.555 

4.Jody Flipse 54 8:08.373 8.605 

5.Chuck Lonergan 53 8:00.625 8.511 

6.Tom Heys 53 8:00.809 8.718 0.184

7.Bill DeRuiter 0 0.000


----------



## RLKnapster

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
*Stock Sedan Foam A Main* Round# 4, Race# 1

Driver Laps Time Fast Lap Behind
1.Mike Slaughter 33 5:03.794 9.092 

2.Andrew Knapp 33 5:06.076 9.070 2.282 

3.Fred Knapp 31 5:02.180 9.538 

4.Jim York 28 5:09.276 10.350 

5.Ryan Clay 9 1:37.531 10.546 

6.A.J. Warner 6 52.166 9.630 

7.Colin Meekhof 2 15.197 13.102


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Jason and Wesley (JasonX/ ChomPr) won their round againist Birmingham in individual champiomship rounds. they are up again around 7:40 on www.thecgs.com

They play again Tuesday at 10pm on the 101 (DirectTV) not sure who they play againist yet. it might be streamed also it hasn't been posted yet.

Thanks


----------



## rjvk

I just stumbled onto this thread. I have raced trans am at both Trackside and the Track (northern IL). Believe me, it is absolutely awesome racing with 4 cell and stock motors. The cars are very light, so they work great and are fast enough for fun yet everybody can drive them. That produces tight racing, and awesome battles with the great driveability of the cars.

The formula works, just try it. Not to mention, the cars have incredible looks going around the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

rjvk said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread. I have raced trans am at both Trackside and the Track (northern IL). Believe me, it is absolutely awesome racing with 4 cell and stock motors. The cars are very light, so they work great and are fast enough for fun yet everybody can drive them. That produces tight racing, and awesome battles with the great driveability of the cars.
> 
> The formula works, just try it. Not to mention, the cars have incredible looks going around the track.


Thanks for your comment.
I'd love to if we can get enough people interested.


----------



## John Warner

Could be fun.......

4 cell?,
any chassis,
controlled tire (rubber)
hand-out motors on a weekly rotation? (Cleveland Orion's?) (somebody has 20 new ones)
nostalgic bodies.


----------



## John Warner

I could see Fred driving this one..............


----------



## John Warner

Or, we could all drive one of these! LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner

Interested so far I'm guessing we have,

Fred K.
Andrew K.
A.J. W.
John W.
Jason D.
Andy C.

Anybody else?????????????????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I could see Fred driving this one..............





John Warner said:


> Or, we could all drive one of these! LoL!!!


I suppose I could drive one of those cop cars and practice my pit maneuvers.
Now that bug is kewl. How much fun would it be to have a good size heat of those.


----------



## John Warner

Who makes those lead weights that go under
the lipo packs and fit into the battery slots?


----------



## wilk30

Hi John are you talking about running the touring cars with the older bodys on them. Would this be oval. I race touring oval at mp. I have the hpi 1968 camaro body on my touring car. We ran 10.5s or 19t with foams and 6 cells. If you ran your class I would like to try it. Just let me know what the rules would be. Thank Wilkie


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Obviously, I'm not John. But we are trying to start a lower cost, on road class. Rubber tires (HPI blah blah blahs). Probably 6 cell since most people are already using Carbon 3200s. Most likely Johnson motors to keep speed and cost down. Classic bodies 'cause they look kewl. Can you say "10 minute heats"?


----------



## hobbyten

it's not oval wilkie it's road course.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

How about "pursuit races"? One guy runs the cop body and tries to pit the others. Last one running is the winner.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> How about "pursuit races"? One guy runs the cop body and tries to pit the others. Last one running is the winner.


If we could only get a small siren.


----------



## WarpWind

Just out of curiosity, is anyone going to be running stock 1/12th scale this weekend? Just wondering if I should bring the car with me or not. 

Bill.


----------



## Denney

Bill - I was planning to.


----------



## Dave Walton

Bill can you bring those ZX5 parts and I will come over to the track and pick them up. Thanks Dave.


----------



## WarpWind

Glad to hear it Denney. I was all excited about running my 1/12th scale with a 17.5, but everyone else went to either a 13.5 or a 19t.

Dave, I'll be at the track with your parts.

Bill.


----------



## RLKnapster

WarpWind said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone going to be running stock 1/12th scale this weekend? Just wondering if I should bring the car with me or not.
> 
> Bill.


i am planning too.


----------



## John Warner

Andy-Roo..... Don't plan on it, just do it!


----------



## MikeBob

i'm planing on running stock this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I want to run stock if everything works out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also, Terry, Chuck and Jody came in early yesterday and we put a new piece of carpet down at the end of the straight away and put down a completely new layout.
High speed sweeper into a short shoot then back around to the drivers stand into a chicane, through an S section and back onto the straight.
Thanks Terry for the design and everyone else for the help.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Terry is my HERO!!!!!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Roll call: Who's in for the return of the world famous "Big Johnson" class next week?


----------



## 02CooperS

I'm game


----------



## S. Jerusalem

There's two....who else?


----------



## John Warner

I'm VERY interested in running it. However, I don't
have one of the silver canned motors or any rubber tires.
Anybody have any for sale???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!!!


----------



## John Warner

If today was Monday, the kids would be having a snow day!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John, you must have not had that many snowdays back in your millenium. and you must have had an "A" in art class


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> John, you must have not had that many snowdays back in your millenium. and you must have had an "A" in art class


Hey genius... I grew up as a kid in Florida, remember?
Not many snow days that I can ever think of!
I can count them all on one fist! Art class.. yep!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> I'm VERY interested in running it. However, I don't
> have one of the silver canned motors or any rubber tires.
> Anybody have any for sale???


I have tires you can use. As far as the motor, I'll be borrowing one myself.


----------



## John Warner

Set em aside, I'll take you up on your offer. Thank you!


----------



## SMVracing

I can't run the rubber class unless someone has an extra motor that I can borrow.

Colin


----------



## S. Jerusalem

SMVracing said:


> I can't run the rubber class unless someone has an extra motor that I can borrow.
> 
> Colin


We'll find you one.


----------



## John Warner

Is there anywhere local one can be purchased?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Is there anywhere local one can be purchased?


i belive riders may have some.


----------



## John Warner

Any idea the cost?


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Any idea the cost?


i belive its around $15-$20


----------



## John Warner

Bonus! I'll call em tomorrow and check if they have one.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Bonus! I'll call em tomorrow and check if they have one.


sweeetness, and just to tell you john, its past ur bed time old man


----------



## toytech

what night do you practice? my son is interested in 1/12 scale stock.


----------



## Fred Knapp

toytech said:


> what night do you practice? my son is interested in 1/12 scale stock.


Thursday nights from 4:00pm until 9:00pm


----------



## toytech

knapster said:


> Thursday nights from 4:00pm until 9:00pm


thanks I will let him know.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Bonus! I'll call em tomorrow and check if they have one.


Dave Walton says that he has two or three of them laying around.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Roll call: Who's in for the return of the world famous "Big Johnson" class next week?





02CooperS said:


> I'm game





S. Jerusalem said:


> There's two....who else?





John Warner said:


> I'm VERY interested in running it.





S. Jerusalem said:


> I have tires you can use.





John Warner said:


> Set em aside, I'll take you up on your offer. Thank you!





SMVracing said:


> I can't run the rubber class unless someone has an extra motor that I can borrow.Colin





S. Jerusalem said:


> We'll find you one.


So does all of this mean that this class will be starting next Saturday?
-Fred


----------



## S. Jerusalem

So far, it's John, Colin, Andy, Gordon, Apple expressed an interest, Bill and Mike maybe, Jesse, Denney(won't be there this week), MikeBob, Fred, RLK, and myself. Maybe convince Chuck to get his sedan out of hibernation. Dave W. John from BFG thought it would be cool. So eight for sure. Considering the speed of the class, maybe just put as many as we get in one heat. It would be fun w/ 12-15 cars on the track at once. Eight min. heats. Ten min. main. Perfect second class on account of low/no maintenance.


----------



## John Warner

Dave Walton.... wanna sell a couple of those B.J. motors??


----------



## kevinm

Uh, is anybody going to be running _normal_ motors this weekend?


----------



## J FAST

kevinm said:


> Uh, is anybody going to be running _normal_ motors this weekend?


YOU, if you show up LOL  J/K, yes we run mix and match, brushless and brushed. In touring car a good stock motor seems to be about the same lap times as a 13.5 maybe a touch slower on the straight then the brushless,but you can run the same lap times. BUT in 12th scale you would get your ass SMOKED!!!! by the brushless. you should come on out sat

See ya Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> So far, it's John, Colin, Andy, Gordon, Apple expressed an interest, Bill and Mike maybe, Jesse, Denney(won't be there this week), MikeBob, Fred, RLK, and myself. Maybe convince Chuck to get his sedan out of hibernation. Dave W. John from BFG thought it would be cool. So eight for sure. Considering the speed of the class, maybe just put as many as we get in one heat. *It would be fun w/ 12-15 cars on the track at once*. Eight min. heats. Ten min. main. Perfect second class on account of low/no maintenance.


8 is about all that will fit comfortably on the drivers stand right now.


----------



## SMVracing

Oh we can make more fit

Colin


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> 8 is about all that will fit comfortably on the drivers stand right now.


We could always have five standing and five sitting down! :dude:
But ten is the max amount that either A/S or RCSP will handle.


----------



## speedyman

HEY GANG,
What's up everyone? Long time no talk. Just thought I'd stop in and say "HELLO' and "MERRY CHRISTMAS"!! I'll try to stop in and watch but I've been very busy with other things. I do miss racing but nothing I can do about that right now. Take care everyone and have a safe holiday.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> We could always have five standing and five sitting down! :dude:
> But ten is the max amount that either A/S or RCSP will handle.


Two heats of 6 or 7 would be great also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Does anyone know how get a hold of Gorden Klungle? I believe he has our #4 yellow house transponder.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I agree with the 6 or 7 in a heat. Better start me somewhere way down at the bottom since I haven't driven with rubber tires in more years than I care to remember!

I'm pretty sure I have Mr. Klungles number here in the old files, I'll check and see.


----------



## RLKnapster

After truck practice today we took up the jumps and i practiced once with my BIG johnson and with almost the biggest gear on there it was pretty fast. i had a 37 on and im thinking maybe a 38 or a 39 pinion.


----------



## John Warner

Wow.... If only I had a motor.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Wow.... If only I had a motor.


i know andy said something about finding a few, and i know my dad has possibly one extra, but well figure it all out on saturday, or maybe evern thursday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I might make it on Thurs. to nail down a set up. Don't worry John. With an Xray, you're never far from being dialed.


----------



## John Warner

Jason,

I'm sure I'll be asking for help!!!


----------



## John Warner

On another note.........

Barry Baker ... Joins Trinity/Intellect as a driver, research and development specialist, sales rep. and part time golf pro. I'm very happy to have him on the team. We have worked well together in the past and I expect many positive things in the future. Barry will be paying visits to local tracks to share knowledge as well as attend the major races. We are placing alot of importance on getting people racing again, and feel Barry can help.

Originally posted by Jim Dieter


----------



## Fred Knapp

RLKnapster said:


> After truck practice today we took up the jumps and i practiced once with my BIG johnson and with almost the biggest gear on there it was pretty fast. i had a 37 on and im thinking maybe a 38 or a 39 pinion.


Mine was loose as a goose but the 12th scale was dialed!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

John, I have a motor you can use


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> Mine was loose as a goose but the 12th scale was dialed!!!


Your welcome LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Your welcome LOL


If you ever want to race your 12th we have a couple of packs you can use.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Jesse- You gonna make it out tomorrow?


----------



## J FAST

knapster said:


> If you ever want to race your 12th we have a couple of packs you can use.


Thanks for the offer. I cant make it out this sat. I have christmas stuff to do.
next sat if I dont have some new cells Ill take you up on the offer.


----------



## J FAST

S. Jerusalem said:


> Jesse- You gonna make it out tomorrow?


Yep, I dont think I'll be practicing Big J class.I need a few things first but Ill bring something to run. are you going to hit up BFG before sunday? I rebuilt my shocks with the right oil and changed a few things on my set up and I want to rip it before sunday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J FAST said:


> Yep, I dont think I'll be practicing Big J class.I need a few things first but Ill bring something to run. are you going to hit up BFG before sunday? I rebuilt my shocks with the right oil and changed a few things on my set up and I want to rip it before sunday.


Maybe Fri. I'll talk to you about it tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just out of curiosity, is anyone going to be running stock 1/12th scale this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Andy.......... THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

so who is going to practice tomorrow with BIG Johnson class tomorrow??


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'm going to try to be there.


----------



## RLKnapster

Man Johnson Class Is Fun


----------



## S. Jerusalem

RLKnapster said:


> Man Johnson Class Is Fun


All day long. Saturday should be fun.


----------



## RLKnapster

yeahhh


----------



## John Warner

Results 2005..... quite the nail biter!!

Race # 37 -- MASTERS TOURING - B Main -- (GREEN)
Qual Qual time name car# freq p txid 
11 21/5:04.01 CHUCK MACKIN * 1 76 3637778 
12 21/5:05.21 RAY ADAMS * 2 80 5837580 
13 21/5:07.62 TONY WILLIAMS * 3 Spektrum 5850162 
14 21/5:07.77 TED FLACK * 4 74 3267907 
15 *21/5:08.48 JOHN WARNER * * 5 90 6013977 
16 *21/5:08.85 FRED KNAPP * * 6 82 2427914 
17 21/5:14.19 DON HINSHAW 7 66 4088822 
18 20/5:00.49 TRACEY FOGLESON * 8 BLUE 7767435 
19 20/5:04.87 RON MICK * 9 88 6027068 
20 20/5:08.17 KEN PEPE * 0 BROWN 2911302


----------



## Fred Knapp

RLKnapster said:


> Man Johnson Class Is Fun





S. Jerusalem said:


> All day long. Saturday should be fun.


Yep, here is everyones chance to see who can hack there way to the front. :wave:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Just so people know, hacking is not encouraged in the BIG Johnson class. But unceremonious removal of the oppositions car from your preferred line most certainly is.


----------



## SMVracing

I think we should start heads up for every round not just the main so we can have close racing. The times don't matter just trying to pass people is the fun part.

AGREE?

Colin


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

can anyone tell me if an Orion 4800 lipo will fit in a Xray fk05', i know it takes mods to get one in a t2............


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> can anyone tell me if an Orion 4800 lipo will fit in a Xray fk05', i know it takes mods to get one in a t2............


I'm looking at mine right now and I think I could fit two. Maybe not two but room for one w/ enough left over for a cup holder.


----------



## John Warner

Heads up sounds okay by me. Don't know about everyone else though!


----------



## SMVracing

Andy don't forget the pinion.

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Or the motor!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have the Simple Green traction compound.


----------



## 02CooperS

Thanks for reminding me Colin, I did almost forget!

Don't worry John the motors are already packed


----------



## RLKnapster

yeah, you did a really good unceremonious removal of my car quite a few times....at least its all for ufn and were not going fast enough to break!!



S. Jerusalem said:


> Just so people know, hacking is not encouraged in the BIG Johnson class. But unceremonious removal of the oppositions car from your preferred line most certainly is.


----------



## SMVracing

Someone will find a way to break..... lol....


----------



## RLKnapster

are you voulentering to be the first to break???


----------



## John Warner

Any chance you've been skipping classes at school this year?
Especially the ones that have anything to do with spelling?????? LoL!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

RLKnapster said:


> yeah, you did a really good unceremonious removal of my car quite a few times....at least its all for ufn and were not going fast enough to break!!


It's all about having ufn. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

That's way too ufnny!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Any chance you've been skipping classes at school this year?
> Especially the ones that have anything to do with spelling?????? LoL!!


Psh, no, but i bet i remember more than you!!


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Psh, no, but i bet i remember more than you!!


I highly doubt that.


----------



## SMVracing

Let Go Racin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Well I have to admit, that was probably the most fun I've had with the sedan in quite some time. It made for some really close racing with everybody. A much needed change as far as I'm concerned. And Jason... thanks for the use of the tires! Andy.... thanks to you for the use of the motor. Plus.... it was fabulous standing next to you once again on the drivers stand, it's been how many years now??? Oh, and sorry about the take-out. My bad!!!!!!!!!!

I'm all for running the B.J. class again next week! Anybody else?


----------



## RLKnapster

ME ME ME, i had fun with the BIG! Johnson class. hey john, next week ill bust out the catapiller dobulzer jr. again....lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here Are the results!!!


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> ME ME ME, i had fun with the BIG! Johnson class. hey john, next week ill bust out the catapiller dobulzer jr. again....lol


I think you don't need any more practice using it, you did pretty well with it yesterday!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred sent me this picture of Andrew from a few years ago...........










And even at an earlier age...........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas or a Happy Holiday.


----------



## John Warner

*Merry Christmas to each and every one of you!!!*


----------



## John Warner

Wow........


----------



## John Warner

And some of his achievements..........


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'll get you for this Warner... :devil:


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> *Merry Christmas to each and every one of you!!!*


From what ive heard your not allowed to say Merry Christmas, you have to say Happy Holidays.


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> From what ive heard your not allowed to say Merry Christmas, you have to say Happy Holidays.


As far as I'm concerned, it'll always be Merry Christmas!!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'll get you for this Warner... :devil:


But Eric, you look soooooo cute in your little black dress!! The only thing missing is that long hair you used to have!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

But Eric, you look soooooo cute in your little black dress!! The only thing missing is that long hair you used to have! 



I'd slap you, but it's a 12 hour drive...

And I know you're wondering what the Student of the Course numbers are, so here goes: 6 = Automotive Powertrains, 7 = Brakes, 8 = Climate Control, 36 = Electronic Diagnostics, 42 = NASCAR Chassis Apps., and the one that isnt on there that I got the day of graduation is 46 = NASCAR Pit Crew... Found out I can make a pretty darn good rear tire changer (got down into the low 16 second range in less than 3 weeks). Student of the course is best in class- I missed 6 more by less than 1 point, and was in the top 3 in every class but 1 (4th).


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

DamageIncRacing said:


> But Eric, you look soooooo cute in your little black dress!! The only thing missing is that long hair you used to have!
> 
> 
> missing things on Eric well that is a deep subject, however before i start rippin on yu a congrats is defenitly in order, say high to the wif and kids, we just highered 2 kids that came out of uti of diesel and truck school, nice kids we'll see what they can do. we just highered cisco to hang 12 anderson high speed mistakes to the tune of 30000 a piece if you know what i mean, not my money so who gives a dam as long as my check doesn't bounce, just curious what is in the agenda (mr 9 1/2 between you and me lol) hope you get a decent job with a team some where. I know, nice coming out me is not easy to say, let alone to type it on a public thread. Merry x-mas all.
> Good luck
> 
> Me:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> DamageIncRacing said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Eric, you look soooooo cute in your little black dress!! The only thing missing is that long hair you used to have!
> 
> 
> missing things on Eric well that is a deep subject, however before i start rippin on yu a congrats is defenitly in order, say high to the wif and kids, we just highered 2 kids that came out of uti of diesel and truck school, nice kids we'll see what they can do. we just highered cisco to hang 12 anderson high speed mistakes to the tune of 30000 a piece if you know what i mean, not my money so who gives a dam as long as my check doesn't bounce, just curious what is in the agenda (mr 9 1/2 between you and me lol) hope you get a decent job with a team some where. I know, nice coming out me is not easy to say, let alone to type it on a public thread. Merry x-mas all.
> Good luck
> 
> Me:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas right back at ya Pete!
Click to expand...


----------



## kevinm

RLKnapster said:


> From what ive heard your not allowed to say Merry Christmas, you have to say Happy Holidays.


This should cover all possibilities...


----------



## John Warner

Kevin,

That's hilarious!!


----------



## cmock

Fred,

Is it possible to open the track early for practice tomorrow? Maybe around 1pm?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Fred Knapp

cmock said:


> Fred,
> 
> Is it possible to open the track early for practice tomorrow? Maybe around 1pm?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Consider it a done deal.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Thanks! I know that Mockerman, Tom and I will be there at 1!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

count me in too durr


----------



## dido41

I heard a rumor that you were going to have a track in the parking lot next summer. Is this going to happen, or is it just a rumor? If so, what type of classes you going to run?


----------



## Fred Knapp

dido41 said:


> I heard a rumor that you were going to have a track in the parking lot next summer. Is this going to happen, or is it just a rumor? If so, what type of classes you going to run?


We are talking about it, but thats about it at this point.


----------



## John Warner

So then, whats the tire choice for this coming weekend..... foam? rubber?

Big Johnson???????


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> So then, whats the tire choice for this coming weekend..... foam? rubber?
> 
> Big Johnson???????


Im up for anything!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Big Johnson here. I will never run anything w/ foam tires ever again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Big Johnson here. I will never run anything w/ foam tires ever again.


Never is a long time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, Clear out your PM box.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> Never is a long time.


I'm over buying tires every two weeks and cutting them down to nothing. I wish a rubber class would catch on. It takes just as much time to find a rubber set-up as it does foam. But running foam can completely mask a mediocre set-up, so I can completely understand why people run it. I'm just attracted to how long rubber tires will last running BJ or stock/13.5. Just gotta get others to see the light.


----------



## 02CooperS

I hear ya Jason, I'll be runnin' the Johnson class this weekend also.


----------



## John Warner

Johnson for me as well!!

Fred.... done


----------



## nitrorod

If an old racer has some stuff left that he was wanting to get rid of when would be a good time to try and do that? Mostly 12th scale stuff, Radio, Turbo 30 and such. Anyone want to just take it all?


----------



## John Warner

Jerrod,

Saturday around noon or so would be your best bet. What kind of 12th scale is it? Which radio? Any chance you could list some of what you have here?


----------



## nitrorod

Just my old junk Futaba 3pj radio, 12l3 car everything that went kinda fast 2 years ago.


----------



## SMVracing

So what class are we racing this weekend?

Colin


----------



## RLKnapster

J Fast, you got a PM


----------



## Fred Knapp

I found this and thought is was kind of neat. Check out the names from back in 1998!!!









12th Scale World Championships 1998 


A Final 12 Circ Class Combined Result after 3 Legs to BRCA'97 Rules 

Pos Name Team 
1 David Spashett GB 
2 Masami Hirosaka Japan 
3 Jon Orr USA 
4 Joel Johnson USA 
5 Josh Cyrul USA 
6 Oscar Jansen Holland 
7 Barry Baker USA 
8 Andrew Griffiths GB 
9 Craig Dresher GB 
10 Michael Swauger USA 

B Final 12 Circ Class Combined Result after 3 Legs to BRCA'97 Rules
Pos Name Team 
1 Masayuki Murai Japan 
2 Michael Blackstock USA 
3 Sakke Ahoniemi Finland 
4 Reto Konig Swiss 
5 Andrew Moore GB 
6 Markus Mobers Germany 
7 Phil Davies GB 
8 Mike Lufaso USA 
9 Kevin Moore GB 
10 Pascal Van Houten Holland 

C Final 12 Circ Class Combined Result after 3 Legs to BRCA'97 Rules
Pos Name Team Pts 
1 Erik Jonk Holland 
2 Walter Henderson USA 
3 Atsushi Hara Japan 
4 Daisuke Yoshioka Japan 
5 Mikael Nilsson Sweden 
6 Roger Wicki Swiss 
7 Terry Rott USA 
8 Jonas Anderson Sweden 
9 Tony Neisinger USA 
10 Jeffery Brown USA 

D Final 12 Circ Class Combined Result after 3 Legs to BRCA'97 Rules
Pos Name Team 
1 Nigel Hale GB 
2 Soren Bang Denmark 
3 Chris Ashton GB 
4 Andy Sawer GB 
5 Simo Ahoniemi Finland 
6 Teemu Saarien Finland 
7 Naoya Kitagawa Japan 
8 Christian Wittke Germany 
9 Henrik Petersson Sweden 
10 Kazuo Tanahashi Japan


----------



## WarpWind

Well, looks like I won't be able to race this weekend. But I'll be ready next weekend. Just hope there's still a Big Johnson class then. Painted a new body and everything...


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Big Johnson is here to stay. There's still a few people yet to give a shot at the ole BJ. Just make sure to bring your rubbers.


----------



## John Warner

B.J. for me this weekend. Anybody else?


----------



## John Warner

What's the snow report fo the G.R. area? We're getting it pretty good down here in
Hasticks, so I'm wondering what the drive will be like for tomorrow morning. Thanks!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

It finally stopped. Supposed to be a decent weekend so no excuses.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I have a Competition Electronics Turbo Matcher for sale.... It's the 30amp/4. Works great. $175. Let me know here or at 616-485-6200. Thanks.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Jason, appreciate the response. See you in the a.m.


----------



## John Warner

The Department of Transportation (Not TSA or FAA) as of Jan 1 has banned Lithium-ion batteries in check-in luggage (in the USA), limits to Lithium Metal batteries and other restrictions. This is the result of findings that the fire supression systems in the luggauge areas of the planes are not adequate to put out a large unhappy battery. 

I predict this will cause grief for many traveling to big races with not only Li-PO, but also Ni-MH. These security people tend not to know the difference and just see that you have lots of batteries and it becomes your job to try to educate them 

more info:
http://safetravel.dot.gov/whats_new_batteries.html

Happy New Year!


----------



## RLKnapster

remember guys if your going to run the BJ class heres the rules

4. PROCEDURE



4.1 Your Johnson does the pushin



4.1.1 All racers will use there Johnson. No Johnson may be bigger, nor smaller than anybody else’s Johnson. The size of thy Johnson will be 540 and thy turns shall beith 27 so sayeth I.

4.1.2 Thy shall not put there Johnson in a vice to change its size, nor shall ye open up thy Johnson to playeth with the inside bitz. Thy Johnson shall remain closed and unchanged from its natural form.



4.2 Electronic whatsamigiggers.



4.2.1 I recommend you have some for maximizing the pleasure of your Johnson motor.

4.2.2 Electronics that are deemed to increase the performance of your Johnson or any other part of you chassis are not allowed. (e.g. gyros, slip-sensing systems etc.)



4.3 Battery powered Johnson



4.3.1 any 6 cell nimh, or nicad as well as 2 cell lithium derived battery to not exceedith a nominal voltage of 7.4 may be used to power your Johnson.



4.4 Putting your Johnson in a hot body.



4.4.1 Racing bodies are encouraged but not mandatory. We will however make fun of you if you show up with a body that does not resemble a car found in nature.

4.4.2 If this is ever deemed successful enough to pull off a once a month points race or other such undertaking a body that does not resemble a real or fictitious race team shall not be eligible for points, prizes, and the eternal adoration of the millions of fans in the toy car racing world.



4.5 Beauty is only skin deep.



4.5.1 Chassis, any 1/10th scaleish shod with a racing body is eligible. Pan cars with sedan or GTP bodies, tamiya f1 cars, tamiya LMP cars etc. Sedans etc.

4.5.2 If an equivalent exists in the roar rulebook those weights are to be used. If not, e.g. fw drive, they shall be fudged at a later date.



4.6 Comparing you Johnson car with others.



4.6.1 In traditional Lemans style if the number of cars can be safely ran at the same time all cars shall run together.


4.6.2 Results. Results will be determined based on your class. E.g. a race of 10 cars, 4 sedans, 2 minis, 2 pan cars, 2 fw drive sedans, and all run together, the two pan cars would be classified separately.

4.6.3 This rule is open to further fudging as deemed necessary.

4.6.4 Ye shall let thy faster one by! Unless the faster car declares a dual, in which case he/she asked for it! (just don’t break anything ok?)



4.7 Johnson jealousy



4.7.1 All protests shall be handled in time honored ways. E.g. ro sham bo, tug o’ war between Johnson cars, sheep testicle eating contest etc.

4.7.2 On second thought, don’t protest……just have fun…



4.8 Race format



4.8.1 Race length shall be 8 minutes long for both qualifying, and mains. And lordy we will try to get in as many as possible without pissing off the race director, or marshals.



4.9 Rubber



4.9.1 All cars shall use rubber tires of the appropriate size and scale for their respective cars, if rubber tires are not available, e.g. f1, or LMP then they may use foams.

4.9.2 At this time the rubbers shall not be controlled, however racers are encouraged to use what they have available and remember to keep it cheap and simple. Again this rule may be fudged at anytime and if anyone is caught buying 47 different inserts, and 84 different tires will be pointed at, and laughed at for being way to serious. Obviously there Johnson motor is in adequate and they feel the need to compensate.





Note, Johnson may be interchanged for Mabuchi were used.


----------



## John Warner

Anybody know what happened to Mike Howe?? Last I knew he bought himself a
brand new CRC Gen-X and was building it. BTW: the BIG Johnson class is awesome!!


----------



## SMVracing

Are we going to add weight to the person that wins the rounds for the BIG Johnson class?

Colin


----------



## John Warner

SMVracing said:


> Are we going to add weight to the person that wins the rounds for the BIG Johnson class?
> 
> Colin


Hummmm, If we add weight to the person that wins, I don't see how that will help us except that it may take him longer to get to the drivers stand. Maybe adding weight to his car would be in order though! LoL!!!!! :dude:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Hummmm, If we add weight to the person that wins, I don't see how that will help us except that it may take him longer to get to the drivers stand. Maybe adding weight to his car would be in order though! LoL!!!!! :dude:


HAH! Too funny. I like the idea. One or two ozs. each round won. I'll be sand-bagging all day 'til the main. "Gee, I don't know Fred. She just stopped with 10 secs. left." I think a better idea would be a cheap scale and a minimum weight.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Colin: ygpm


----------



## John Warner

Wow! Happy New Years!!........

*Tonight:* Periods of snow, mainly before 1am. Low around 25. Blustery, with a east northeast wind 6 to 9 mph becoming north northeast between 19 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible. * 

*New Year's Day:* Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 28. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 18 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. * 

*Total of 16' possible!!!!!!!* :drunk:


*Grand Rapids forecast..........*

*Tonight:* Periods of snow. Steady temperature around 30. Blustery, with a north northeast wind 9 to 12 mph increasing to between 17 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. * 

*New Year's Day:* Snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 29. North northwest wind around 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.*


----------



## John Warner

So, what did everybody do for New Years eve?? The wife and I were going to go to "The Bob" for the all you can eat food and live entertainment until we found out it was $100.00 per person, and since we were $199.99 short, we decided to just stay home and watch the ball drop on TV. 
:woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

The wife and I stayed home as well and had a nice peaceful evening, all of the kids were gone!!!


----------



## John Warner

Wished I would have been as lucky. Garrett had two of his friends spend the night!


----------



## S.Stew

Boo! Wow, this thing still works. 

Im gunna stop by saturday to check things out. See you all then!

-Steven


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Duda, I am going to order some Jaco Greens or RP 30's to try with 19 turn. What do you think?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Duda, I am going to order some Jaco Greens or RP 30's to try with 19 turn. What do you think?


Don't know anything about the Jaco's. If it were me, I would go w/ the cs 27's just for longevity. RP 30 will work great, but w/ 19t speed, you might be buying a new set sooner than expected. Bill should be running the Jacos this weekend. I'm sure they'll work fine. Haven't a clue about durability. Is this just a fad or do we have a convert?


----------



## RLKnapster

S.Stew said:


> Boo! Wow, this thing still works.
> 
> Im gunna stop by saturday to check things out. See you all then!
> 
> -Steven


wow, long time no see.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, Steven was at our house last night... till late.
Would be nice to see him back racing!!!


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> Don't know anything about the Jaco's. If it were me, I would go w/ the cs 27's just for longevity. RP 30 will work great, but w/ 19t speed, you might be buying a new set sooner than expected. Bill should be running the Jacos this weekend. I'm sure they'll work fine. Haven't a clue about durability. Is this just a fad or do we have a convert?


My Jacos went south to Florida. I'm kinda curious to hear how they were on asphalt. Several races on carpet have used the Jaco Greens as the control tire. I'm sure they'd be fine. If they work in mod, then they'll work fine in 19t.

Is it Saturday yet? I can't wait to bust out the Johnson car.

Bill.


----------



## RLKnapster

Tomorrow for practice we will be opening at 1pm again.
-Andrew


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Is it Saturday yet? I can't wait to bust out the Johnson car.
> 
> Bill.


Me either!!!! Should be a pretty big crowd with all the newcomers joining in.
Even A.J. has his ready to go. (thanks to his sponsor Andy!)


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Tomorrow for practice we will be opening at 1pm again.
> -Andrew


Are YOU going to be able to get up that early?


----------



## Fred Knapp

With new comers to the Johnson class is it possible that the Sedans will soon out number the 12th scale's ?


----------



## John Warner

:thumbsup: could be.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Are YOU going to be able to get up that early?


maybe you'll have to come to find out


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> maybe you'll have to come to find out


Unfortunately, I'll be in Lansing all day. On another note... will Carissa be hanging out with you again this weekend? What will you be running... Johnson??? Foam Sedan??? 12th scale 13.5???


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Unfortunately, I'll be in Lansing all day. On another note... will Carissa be hanging out with you again this weekend? What will you be running... Johnson??? Foam Sedan??? 12th scale 13.5???


sorry john, my mom has to work this weekend so she cant kiddnap carissa again, but i pry will run either johnson or like 19 turn sedan, but idk about 12th scale, i have to get a 13.5 first


----------



## John Warner

I'd like one of those myself. Sometime soon I hope!


----------



## 02CooperS

John Warner said:


> Should be a pretty big crowd with all the newcomers joining in.
> Even A.J. has his ready to go. (thanks to his sponsor Andy!)


I have quite a few cars in my stable to provide support for.
Full Sponsorships
AJ - Tires and Motor
John - Motor
Jason - Motor
Colin - Pinion gears
Single Race Sponsorships
Gordon - Motor
Jim York - Tires
Who's next??

I'll also bring my scale this weekend if we want to see where everyone is at weight wise. I know we talked briefly about a min. weight to run or other things.


----------



## John Warner

Good idea bringing the scale, it'll make for an even more level playing field.


----------



## RLKnapster

does anyone know where this fella has been?


----------



## John Warner

N o p e


----------



## RLKnapster

gotta love that picture tho


----------



## John Warner

The guitar he's playing I'd love to have!!


----------



## RLKnapster

looks sweet


----------



## John Warner

It is, it looks to be a Gibson LesPaul. (I think that one was his dads he was using) He has since bought himself a PRS. (Paul Reed Smith) Fatt Lapp Blues Band


----------



## RLKnapster

Thats a pretty sweet guitar.


----------



## John Warner

Got the BIG Johnson ready for tomorrow!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Got the BIG Johnson ready for tomorrow!!!! :woohoo:


wow...alot of emphisis on big


----------



## John Warner

Too funny munchkin. Check your pm box.


----------



## RLKnapster

right back at ya


----------



## John Warner

2009 Dodge Challenger equipped with a......
425-hp 6.1-liter V-8 linked to a manual transmission with a pistol-grip shifter.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Geez... Hemi's are beautiful things. Can't wait till the 5.7 is in my car... :devil: HEEEEERE HONDA HONDA HONDA! And crustang... and anybody else who's mommy and daddy bought them a new car...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!!!
We enjoyed one of our best turn outs of the season, thanks to everyone who came out.


----------



## John Warner

There sure was some awefully close racing going on, great stuff!!

It was great to see Steven Stewart back up on the drivers stand as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Indeed. It was quite fun to watch as the day unfolded.
The rubber sedan class seems to be taking off very well.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I never thought I'd be a fan of running rubber tires, but I've been made a believer. Next step I guess is going to a somewhat faster motor. Maybe we should entertain the idea of trying some type of handout motor sometime? We have 19 of the already numbered and marked Cleveland handouts that we could put into circulation. And their not much faster than the silver can jobs we're running now!


----------



## 02CooperS

Hold up the short bus there Johnny Boy. I don't think we should start changing things just as were getting started. From the suggestions we had this weekend we were going to try a min. weight rule first. Denney suggested 1500g, and I think that's a good place to start. Roar min. weight for rubber tires is 1525g so 1500g should work just fine. My car still easily makes min. weight but most of you guys are running X-Ray's and with a Lipo they came in from 1350g to 1400g. That's about 5oz of difference.


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I never thought I'd be a fan of running rubber tires, but I've been made a believer. Next step I guess is going to a somewhat faster motor. Maybe we should entertain the idea of trying some type of handout motor _*sometime*_? We have 19 of the already numbered and marked Cleveland handouts that we could put into circulation. And their not much faster than the silver can jobs we're running now!


Awww man, how'd you know I was still on the short bus? Wow! Anyway, that's why I used the word "sometime". Anyway... it was a thought for the future of the class.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well, we all knew you were special in a short bus kinda way there, Johnny Boy... :devil:


----------



## RLKnapster

DamageIncRacing said:


> Well, we all knew you were special in a short bus kinda way there, Johnny Boy... :devil:


i swear i saw you on that bus to eric. ur year book picture was funny  
-little knapster


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Well, we all knew you were special in a short bus kinda way there, Johnny Boy... :devil:


No doubt. Guess I can't argue that point!


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Hold up the short bus there Johnny Boy. I don't think we should start changing things just as were getting started. From the suggestions we had this weekend we were going to try a min. weight rule first. Denney suggested 1500g, and I think that's a good place to start. Roar min. weight for rubber tires is 1525g so 1500g should work just fine. My car still easily makes min. weight but most of you guys are running X-Ray's and with a Lipo they came in from 1350g to 1400g. That's about 5oz of difference.


Looking a the results, there were 3 races going on within that race.
Denney Barlage, Mike Slaughter where running together. 
Andy Curran, Steven Stewart and A.J. Warner running together.
Then Jim York and Bill DeRuiter.
It sure was fun to watch. I hope it continues to grow.

So are we going to go with a weight rule or just let things be for now?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'll bring weights and see what everyone else does. Is the scale gonna be there on Sat.? I'm curious, and kinda nervous, to see what my car weighs. My guess is 1320.


----------



## Max

Where could I find one of these BJ motors??


----------



## WarpWind

Max said:


> Where could I find one of these BJ motors??


Here is one. One of the local hobby shops may have them in stock too. Haven't looked lately.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Max.... I think Rider's has one in stock.

Fred.... You posted up some old results a few pages ago,
here's something I found that goes back a ways....... 

Results from the 1985 ROAR Nats.

1 Joel Johnson Delta Trinity/Kyosho 11x48 Delta electronic
2 Butch Berney Assoc Reedy/Yok 12x48 Novak electronic
3 Tony Neisenger Assoc Reedy/Yok 12x48 Delta electronic
4 Terry Rott Assoc Reedy/Yok 12x48 RESISTOR

There's more though, the quote from the race:

Gearing on the front runners ranged from 11x52 on the low to 13x48 high. Yes, the electronic speed control has apperently cemented itself in the 1/12th scale world, the most popular being the Delta.

Boy if they could read this on the brushless thread.....LOL.


----------



## SMVracing

for all the people that want to go fast are we racing 19turn or stock sedan?

Colin


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Riders has a Super Sport, not a silver can. But I'd bet they could get one pretty quick.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

SMVracing said:


> for all the people that want to go fast are we racing 19turn or stock sedan?
> 
> Colin


Ummm.....not sure how to take that one. I guess "fast" is a relative term in this case.


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> for all the people that want to go fast are we racing 19turn or stock sedan?
> 
> Colin


im in for either


----------



## DamageIncRacing

RLKnapster said:


> i swear i saw you on that bus to eric. ur year book picture was funny
> -little knapster


Yearbook picture? Wow... musta been an old yearbook!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Michiana RC 1st Annual "King of the Road" Jan 27th!*

Todd Falkowski from Michiana RC will be holding his first trophy race on Jan 27. Here's the Link 
A bunch of these racers came up to WMRC last year to that trophy race and had a great time and I would like to continue that relationship. I'd like to see some of us make it down for that race if possible.
When we have our trophy race some of them will come to ours!!!
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> Todd Falkowski from Michiana RC will be holding his first trophy race on Jan 27. Here's the Link
> A bunch of these racers came up to WMRC last year to that trophy race and had a great time and I would like to continue that relationship. I'd like to see some of us make it down for that race if possible.
> When we have our trophy race some of them will come to ours!!!
> Thanks,
> Fred


ROLL CALL!....Who's going?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and myself.
Are you thinking of going Jason?


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Thanks Fred! Aaron and I (two of the four owners of MRCR), as well as a few others came up last year to WMRC and had a blast- really enjoyed the butt-kic... errr... racing with you guys! When you guys put a race together, let us know! We'll do our best to make it!


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I'll bring weights and see what everyone else does. Is the scale gonna be there on Sat.? I'm curious, and kinda nervous, to see what my car weighs. My guess is 1320.


Magic City RC who is the creator of the Vintage Trans AM Class has the MINIMUM WEIGHT at 1525 grams.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> Andrew and myself.
> Are you thinking of going Jason?


Might have to break my "no foam" rule for one day. I'm a sucker for trophy races.


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you do decide to break your "no foam rule", Now would be a good time to get them.
I understand that the price is going back up soon.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> If you do decide to break your "no foam rule", Now would be a good time to get them.
> I understand that the price is going back up soon.


Figures. Oh well. One set won't kill me.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

You guys doing a Trans Am series? How are the rules setup? 

I ask, as I'm talking to an old friend of mine that's looking to do a series- http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index_new.html (beta site)

We're considering following this series, and also considering doing this at the trophy race... Sounds like you guys are doing a 540 Mabuchi...?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Not so much T/A. Rubber tire, silver can, 6 cell/lipo. Probably minimum weight starting this weekend. Makes for some close racing. Sedan bodies to keep cost down.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Todd,
This class got it start last year as way of keeping the cost down and to have some tight racing. A Johnson 540 motor, CS27's or RP30 premount.
We looked at possibly doing the Trans Am Style but most thought that required body and tire investment was a bit high. So we are still developing the class.
We call it the BIG! Johnson class

Here are the basic fun rules that were written by one of our racers.
*** Keep in mind this is meant to be funny***

4. PROCEDURE

4.1 Your Johnson does the pushin

4.1.1 All racers will use there Johnson. No Johnson may be bigger, nor smaller than anybody else’s Johnson. The size of thy Johnson will be 540 and thy turns shall beith 27 so sayeth I.

4.1.2 Thy shall not put there Johnson in a vice to change its size, nor shall ye open up thy Johnson to playeth with the inside bitz. Thy Johnson shall remain closed and unchanged from its natural form.

4.2 Electronic whatsamigiggers.

4.2.1 I recommend you have some for maximizing the pleasure of your Johnson motor.

4.2.2 Electronics that are deemed to increase the performance of your Johnson or any other part of you chassis are not allowed. (e.g. gyros, slip-sensing systems etc.)

4.3 Battery powered Johnson

4.3.1 any 6 cell nimh, or nicad as well as 2 cell lithium derived battery to not exceedith a nominal voltage of 7.4 may be used to power your Johnson.

4.4 Putting your Johnson in a hot body.

4.4.1 Racing bodies are encouraged but not mandatory. We will however make fun of you if you show up with a body that does not resemble a car found in nature.

4.4.2 If this is ever deemed successful enough to pull off a once a month points race or other such undertaking a body that does not resemble a real or fictitious race team shall not be eligible for points, prizes, and the eternal adoration of the millions of fans in the toy car racing world.

4.5 Beauty is only skin deep.

4.5.1 Chassis, any 1/10th scaleish shod with a racing body is eligible. Pan cars with sedan or GTP bodies, tamiya f1 cars, tamiya LMP cars etc. Sedans etc.

4.5.2 If an equivalent exists in the roar rulebook those weights are to be used. If not, e.g. fw drive, they shall be fudged at a later date.

4.6 Comparing you Johnson car with others.

4.6.1 In traditional Lemans style if the number of cars can be safely ran at the same time all cars shall run together.

4.6.2 Results. Results will be determined based on your class. E.g. a race of 10 cars, 4 sedans, 2 minis, 2 pan cars, 2 fw drive sedans, and all run together, the two pan cars would be classified separately.

4.6.3 This rule is open to further fudging as deemed necessary.

4.6.4 Ye shall let thy faster one by! Unless the faster car declares a dual, in which case he/she asked for it! (just don’t break anything ok?)

4.7 Johnson jealousy

4.7.1 All protests shall be handled in time honored ways. E.g. ro sham bo, tug o’ war between Johnson cars, sheep testicle eating contest etc.

4.7.2 On second thought, don’t protest……just have fun…

4.8 Race format

4.8.1 Race length shall be 8 minutes long for both qualifying, and mains. And lordy we will try to get in as many as possible without pissing off the race director, or marshals.

4.9 Rubber

4.9.1 All cars shall use rubber tires of the appropriate size and scale for their respective cars, if rubber tires are not available, e.g. f1, or LMP then they may use foams.

4.9.2 At this time the rubbers shall not be controlled, however racers are encouraged to use what they have available and remember to keep it cheap and simple. Again this rule may be fudged at anytime and if anyone is caught buying 47 different inserts, and 84 different tires will be pointed at, and laughed at for being way to serious. Obviously there Johnson motor is in adequate and they feel the need to compensate.

**Note, Johnson may be interchanged for Mabuchi were used.**


----------



## ToddFalkowski

knapster said:


> **Note, Johnson may be interchanged for Mabuchi were used.**


Replacing "Johnson" with "Mabuchi" should in fact be deemed illegal, as the rules as stated are just too damn funny to not be used in their original, intended form...

That is the most hilarious set of rules I've ever read!


----------



## Fred Knapp

So, if Jason and possibly Max run the BIG! Johnson class this Saturday and everyone else that currently runs it show that will make 9 in that class!!!
Could be a hoot to watch.


----------



## JimmyJon

max- I think Terry Rott has them in stock.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> So, if Jason and possibly Max run the BIG! Johnson class this Saturday and everyone else that currently runs it show that will make 9 in that class!!!
> Could be a hoot to watch.


Might not be able to make it. Is it possible to be hopeful and doubtful at the same time?


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> Is it possible to be hopeful and doubtful at the same time?


Sure it is, just as long as you lean more heavily on the hopeful vs the
doubtful. I know I'll be leaning that way in hopes you'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Absolutely, me too!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Max, I have an extra motor you can borrow if you can't get one and are interested.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Got my three page paper done. Just gotta type it up. Looks like I'll be there.


----------



## SMVracing

S. Jerusalem said:


> Got my three page paper done. Just gotta type it up. Looks like I'll be there.



Man I hate homework.


----------



## RLKnapster

02CooperS said:


> I have quite a few cars in my stable to provide support for.
> Full Sponsorships
> AJ - Tires and Motor
> John - Motor
> Jason - Motor
> Colin - Pinion gears
> Single Race Sponsorships
> Gordon - Motor
> Jim York - Tires
> Who's next??
> 
> I'll also bring my scale this weekend if we want to see where everyone is at weight wise. I know we talked briefly about a min. weight to run or other things.


whos next...no its max added to that list now too? who else?


----------



## RLKnapster

SMVracing said:


> Man I hate homework.


DITTO


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Is the scale gonna be there?


----------



## Max

no sorry...im only allowed to run 12thscale


----------



## S. Jerusalem

max- ygpm


----------



## SMVracing

Jason are you going to be at the track tomorrow?

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Looks like I may be joining the 12th scale crowd with a new CEFX car....... maybe!


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> Is the scale gonna be there?


Yes, I'll just keep it in my pit bag from now on.
Unless you mean Thursday, I won't bere there.


----------



## John Warner

I'm definitely in for the Johnson class. Either myself or with Steven wheeling my heap.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> no sorry...im only allowed to run 12thscale


Looks like we need Terry to have a little chat with your Mom. LoL


----------



## John Warner

Andy.....

Have you gotton rid of that severe case of "roofside slides" your car had??


----------



## S. Jerusalem

SMVracing said:


> Jason are you going to be at the track tomorrow?
> 
> Colin


Ummm......maybe. Didn't plan on it. If you're going to be there, I can make a trip out there.


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> Looks like I'll be there.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster

we all pitched in and built a new track layout. I can personally say its alot harder, but its still alot of fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, 
We all have to welcome Tom Thomas to the 12th scale ranks.
He put his new Gen X on the track tonight.


----------



## John Warner

Have 12th scale in hand ready to run, will join Mr. Thomas,


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Have 12th scale in hand ready to run, will join Mr. Thomas,


Great, hope you plan on running stock.


----------



## John Warner

Well, since that's all I got...... I hope so!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Well, since that's all I got...... I hope so!!


On second thought maybe we should find you a different stocker to put in that baby. :wave:


----------



## Denney

I'm in too...


----------



## RLKnapster

Denney said:


> I'm in too...


Sweet, me too


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> On second thought maybe we should find you a different stocker to put in that baby. :wave:


I don't think it'll be to fast, after all, it's blue and has the familiar Indoor Champs handout numbers on it.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> I don't think it'll be to fast, after all, it's blue and has the familiar Indoor Champs handout numbers on it.


dont worry johnny im running a indoor champs motor too, and mines fast kinda


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Visit our thread on RC Tech.
Link


----------



## Leonard

I figured I would post it here before I put it on Ebay.
If anyone is interested.

CRC carpet Knife 3.1
speed control
2 servos
2- 4200's
2 bodies, 1 is new unpainted
parts
tires

asking $140
pm me if you are interested and i can bring it up there this saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, that just my be the carpet knife you've been looking for.
I had a chance to work on my 12th this evening, i'll be ready for Saturday now!!!
Anyone else planing on running 12th Stock Saturday?


----------



## John Warner

Fred...

Nope, I was looking for the 3.2r version.

I hope you had the chance to work on your car because I think your going to need all the extra help you can get as I've gone completely through my CEFX ride and found several serious issues that had to be dealt with immediately.
All problems solved! (Now if only I could get this danged ho-top arm to fit inside this stupid Orion can)........

Stock 12th scale????? Count me in for sure!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## walterhenderson

19 turn???????


----------



## John Warner

Andrew has been running 19T with all the guys and their 13.5's.
I think it's the biggest 12th scale class. Terry runs it as well.


----------



## John Warner

13.5 12th scale finishing order last week went something like this.... 

Terry Rott, Max Kuenning, James Brink, Tom Heys, Jody Flipse and Tim Brink


----------



## Guest

*Roar rule updates.*

Li-Po legal, 17.5 for stock. Good thing one is showing up in the next day or two. 10.5 legal for 19 turn.

Read all about it here...

Well, I am off to send in my roar membership. And a round of applause to Dawn for being the leader that ROAR needs.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS

Good to see Roar is getting on board with Lipos/BL and getting the rules clarified. Now the question is are we still planning on running 13.5/Stock rubber this weekend? I'm getting some new suspension goodies for my car today and a new 3600 Lipo.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Good to see Roar is getting on board with Lipos/BL and getting the rules clarified. Now the question is are we still planning on running 13.5/Stock rubber this weekend? I'm getting some new suspension goodies for my car today and a new 3600 Lipo.


I say leave it at 13.5. We can all justify it by saying we are practicing for the carpet nats.... They have a 13.5 rubber class. I think the disparity between stock and 13.5 will be mitigated by rubbers. And it gives us a place to use them for the time being, and we all don't need to go and order more 17.5.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

BTW, I have heard that Harbor Freight has a LiPo sack equivalent for under $10. Does anyone have any info on this?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

So when will RCRCR be submitting its bid for the regionals or state champs for carpet on-road?!!??

Serious as a heart attack... With any support I can give.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> So when will RCRCR be submitting its bid for the regionals or state champs for carpet on-road?!!??
> 
> Serious as a heart attack... With any support I can give.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I don't know, we have pit space for 48 racers.
Do you think thats enough for a regional or state champs?


----------



## Guest

Honestly, I would say yes.

Also the locals can bring their own tables for the back. I would take one for the team and pit in the back.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

I take it that RCRCR would then have to be a Roar Affiliate to do a regional?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I Just went to the Roar site and discovered that Terry is the region #5 director.


----------



## Guest

Yes, but there is definatly worse things to spend $35 on.. 

Here is the app.

This does not mean that everyone will need to join roar for the average club race. I will have to delve into the rules to see if day passes are allowable for state/regional events. I know they are not allowable for nats.

And being able to show the mall owner that the big event will have a million dollar policy never hurt anyone either.

I know this may get some in an uproar... er.... but I don't think requiring a roar membership is a bad thing with the liability coverage and a waiver for those that do not want it. You will have to delve into it more but it would be worth it if it helped protect your liability from spectators as well. That could end up being the best money ever spent.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Mike, 
I'll look into it.


----------



## Leonard

John Warner said:


> Nope, I was looking for the 3.2r version.


It is a 3.1 but it has most of the team red stuff on it.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kickyfast said:


> Yes, but there is definatly worse things to spend $35 on..
> 
> Here is the app.
> 
> This does not mean that everyone will need to join roar for the average club race. I will have to delve into the rules to see if day passes are allowable for state/regional events. I know they are not allowable for nats.
> 
> And being able to show the mall owner that the big event will have a million dollar policy never hurt anyone either.
> 
> I know this may get some in an uproar... er.... but I don't think requiring a roar membership is a bad thing with the liability coverage and a waiver for those that do not want it. You will have to delve into it more but it would be worth it if it helped protect your liability from spectators as well. That could end up being the best money ever spent.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


As far as I know, you are able to buy a one-day for state and regionals with the option of making up the difference for the one-year at a later point..... Who is this kickyfast fella? Heard a legend long ago but didn't know if it was true.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

It's my understanding that all of the 13.5 12th scale guys are moving to 17.5 from now on starting this weekend. 17.5 and brushed all together just like ROAR!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hmmm, I haven't heard that. 
But that doesn't mean it isn't so.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I found this in the Roar minutes:

Stock participation rules will change in 2008. Any stock class champion may not compete in a stock class national for up to five years. Also, any participant finishing in the top 20% of any modified national event in the year prior may not participate in any stock national class for the current year.


----------



## John Warner

I'm liking the "new" ROAR under the direction of Dawn Sanchez!!!

Stock: 17.5 brushless technologies are acceptable to compete with 27T brushed motors. It is believed the 27T motor will have an advantage and most racers will continue the brushed technology therefore giving the membership another year of preparation in the gathering of BL equipment. It is also believed, the intent to slow down stock motor racing will be accomplished with the inclusion of 17.5 brushless motors combined with 27T brushed motors.


Super Stock (formerly 19T): A minimum of 10.5 brushless technologies is
acceptable to compete with 19T brushed motors. It is the Excom’s
recommendation that club level tracks continue their programs already in place with the inclusion of brushless technology. For Nationals in 2008, 19T brushed motors will compete with brushless technology motors to a minimum of 10.5 winds. (ie: 13.5 is recommended with 19t in Super Stock competition and 10.5 is allowed). 2009 will show rules of 13.5 BL only in the Super Stock class.


LiveRc has offered a proposal for online registration for nationals entry fees and provide internet coverage of ROAR national events.
Motion: Two options were provided and ROAR has decided to accept the proposal for 2008. LiveRc will be the exclusive online registration source for ROAR nationals and will provide internet broadcasts of all level 5 events in 2005. The membership will have a choice to use online registration for national entry fees or download the entry flyer from the ROAR website and mail to the administrator. Fees applied for online registration will be added to the entry fee should the member choose online registration.
Motion passed unanimously.

Great reading can be found here...... http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2008_Meeting_Minutes.pdf


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Please call me.

Thanks

P.S. check your PM


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Hi,

Please clean out your PM box..........

Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS

TimXLB said:


> Andy:
> 
> Please call me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. check your PM
> 
> 
> Please clean out your PM box..........
> 
> Thanks


Done, also I don't have your number so PM me that too.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I will be racing Saturday (if anyone cares) I would like to run 19T foam TC........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
Andrew plans on running 19t sedan.


----------



## Guest

I plan on racing '08 version super stock foam as well......

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

I like the new name/classifications...
I also think we should adapt ROAR's new class names. 

So we have 3 for Sedan foam Super Stock!!!!


----------



## John Warner

If you're looking for a second vote on the name change, you have mine.


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCRCR will become 2008 Roar affiliated.
Along with that I will be sending in my Family annual membership application.

With the track affiliation we will receive:

* Roar affiliation Certificate and Club number for the current calender year.
* A copy of Roar's Official rule book containing scale and safety rules.
* Rule updated during the year on Roar's website.
* *$ 1 Million Liability coverage for our roar races.*
* Additional insured insurance application if our track requires it.
* Sanctioned event application for racing events.
* Eligibility to bid on regional and national championship events
* Free listing of our club on roar website.

I would like to encourage each of our hobbyist to consider your membership.
I feel that it is our responsibility as R/C hobbyist to be affiliated and members of a sanctioning body. Besides that the insurance will be invaluable if God forbid that one of us or even worse, one of our spectators gets hurt.


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> I would like to encourage each of our hobbyist to consider your membership.


Within minutes of the on-line registration going live I will be a member. :thumbsup:

The meeting minutes indicate on-line reg will be up within a few days.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I will be signing waivers week in, week out. One days for the potential regionals. Kudos to you, Fred. This is a great step in the right direction.


----------



## Roy Dallier

Yes Fred I agree with its sounds like the right thing and a big race like the regional would be cool!! 

Thanks Fred


----------



## RLKnapster

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## RLKnapster

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I will be racing Saturday (if anyone cares) I would like to run 19T foam TC........


Im in for some 19turn / superstock!!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Tim;

YGPM


----------



## Clay3

just became member

ryan


----------



## RLKnapster

Clay3 said:


> just became member
> 
> ryan


awsome


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are some pictures of the track!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

One more!!


----------



## TimXLB

02CooperS:

Hi,

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, all together now...... Think Spring!!


----------



## Clay3

anyone looking for a 007

ryan


----------



## Clay3

anyone have a 12th scale servo for sale

ryan


----------



## Clay3

john do you still want to buy my li-po

ryan


----------



## Fred Knapp

After following a discussion on Lipo batteries on rc-tech I believe it's time to develop some rules for our track.

It seems that the cat is out of the bag and some are over charging their lipo batteries.

Input please.


----------



## Fred Knapp

From what I understand I need to get some buckets of sand and place them in the pit area.


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> It seems that the cat is out of the bag and some are over charging their lipo batteries.
> 
> Input please.


Simple, take a digital volt meter and do a couple of random checks before each heat. You can check at the pack, or even right at the speedo solder tabs. If the pack is out of tolerance they sit the run out and must discharge the pack to safe voltage immediatly in a lipo sack. If they become a repeat offender and their charger is verified to be over charging intentionly boot them, or ban them from using lipo.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS

Clay3 said:


> anyone have a 12th scale servo for sale
> 
> ryan



Ryan - I know I have an extra one and need to check it out to make sure it works ok. But if it does I'll let it go really cheap. I'm pretty sure it's a JR servo, but I don't remember which one.

Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

I agree with Mike's way of testing. But here's a question for the Lipo discussion. On my Ice charger you can't (or I haven't figured out how to) adjust the amperage to charge higher than the max capacity (ie 3200 = 3.2 amps max). So I have my charger setup to charge at the 4100mah capacity, but to only charge to 85% to get done faster. So 85% of 4100 = 3485. Bad or good? and what is the max tolerance for the packs?


----------



## Clay3

02CooperS said:


> Ryan - I know I have an extra one and need to check it out to make sure it works ok. But if it does I'll let it go really cheap. I'm pretty sure it's a JR servo, but I don't remember which one.
> 
> Andy


thanks andy ill be at the track on thursday to get it

Ryan


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I agree with Mike's way of testing. But here's a question for the Lipo discussion. On my Ice charger you can't (or I haven't figured out how to) adjust the amperage to charge higher than the max capacity (ie 3200 = 3.2 amps max). So I have my charger setup to charge at the 4100mah capacity, but to only charge to 85% to get done faster. So 85% of 4100 = 3485. Bad or good? and what is the max tolerance for the packs?


I'm not sure on your calculation, but we could always check it with a volt meter. I would say if it comes of your charger at 8.4 volts or less your OK.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Ummm......Who is over charging? If it's one person, problem easily solved. I charge mine at 4.8a at 80% and have been since I got it. Never had a problem. When it starts to drop it's usually 8.403 to 8.405.
edit- After a re-read, it doesn't appear to be anyone at our track. Of all the guy's running lipo, I don't think you have to worry about any of them.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Ummm......Who is over charging? If it's one person, problem easily solved. I charge mine at 4.8a at 80% and have been since I got it. Never had a problem. When it starts to drop it's usually 8.403 to 8.405.
> edit- After a re-read, it doesn't appear to be anyone at our track. Of all the guy's running lipo, I don't think you have to worry about any of them.


Jason,
None of the local racers that I know of.
A lot of people are familiar with and read threads on rc-tech and this is mostly where this whole idea is coming from. I'm thinking for our own protection that we should have some rules for lipo's in place.


----------



## WarpWind

Well, Michiana RC seems to have some good guidelines already. I got this off of their website, so all credit goes to them.



TolddFalkowski said:


> In order to adopt future trends in the remote-control car industry, MRCR will, for the 2007-2008 season, allow LiPo packs in practice and racing. At this time, and _base_d on the rules to follow, the classes affected are Touring Car and Stadium Truck ONLY. MRCR recognizes both the potential LiPo offers the consumer, as well as the precautions that need to be met to ensure the safety of our racers and spectators. That being said, MRCR will require our racers to adhere to the guidelines listed below. These guidelines are subject to change with a reasonable notice, but are NOT subject for debate. These rules MUST be adhered to. Failure to abide by these rules will result in removal from the track immediately.
> 
> 1) We will allow ONLY 7.4 volt 2S-1P, or 2S-2P LiPo packs assembled with a HARD OUTER CASE. Examples include the Orion 4800 & 3200 Race-Spec, as made by Kokam.
> 2) All LiPo packs must be enclosed. If the pack has been opened for ANY reason, the pack is subject for review by the MRCR Partners, and is subject to refusal.
> 3) Under NO circumstances will a LiPo pack be allowed to be opened in or around the facility for any reason. This will result in immediate dismissal from the track without debate. If a pack needs any work whatsoever, contact the battery manufacturer.
> 4) Charging MUST be done properly. Under NO circumstances are the LiPo packs to be charged at a rate other than specified by the manufacturer.
> 5) All LiPo packs, while being charged, MUST be charged in a sack. The only approved sack at this time is “LiPo Sack”. MRCR will have them available at the reduced cost of $24.00. You can view the sack at www.liposack.com. (15 will be available for the first race- contact Aaron (acyrier) for more information or to reserve in advance)
> 6) All remote control cars MUST be equipped with a LiPo cutoff.Vehicle must have either a speed control with a LiPo cutoff feature, or must be equipped with an add-on shutoff, such as Novak’s part #NOV5470. This keeps the LiPo pack from discharging below 6 volts (which is damaging to the LiPo cells, and can cause failure)
> 7) All remote control cars that will race with LiPo packs still must make weight as specified by ROAR. (You WILL have to add weight to comply to the rules with a LiPo pack)
> 
> MRCR realizes that LiPo technology is out there, and is an attractive alternative to the current Nickel-_meta_l Hydride cells that are currently on the market today. With proper use, LiPo batteries can provide the user with longer run times, and more consistent voltage thoughout not only the cycle but over the life of the cell. However, the partners of MRCR also realize the potential dangers from improper use and handling of LiPo cells. Lithium Polymer batteries are volatile. Failure to adhere to established charging guidelines may result in fire, personal injury and damage to property if charged or used improperly. The potential fire a LiPo can produce, as well as the heat generated by a lithium fire can cause serious injury, or worse!
> 
> Michiana RC Raceway will enforce a ZERO-TOLERANCE to all hobbyists and racers, whether it be a practice day or race day. Any racer violating the rules will be removed from the track immediately. The potential of damage and destruction from misuse and/or abuse of these cells is too great to not enforce these strict guidelines.


They seem to have covered all the bases. Also means I need to get a LiPo sack before this weekend, too.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I am charging mine at 4amps.


----------



## kevinm

If the manufacturer says to charge at 1C, and it's a 3200mAh pack, then anything above 3.2 amps would be considered overcharging. As I understand it, the biggest danger is either charging on a NiCd/Nimh setting, or setting the number of cells wrong. If you're set for 2-cell LiPo, the voltage of any charger will top out at 8.4V.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Understanding LiPo Fires 101*

I found this and its a good read.
Credit goes to a guy named Linger.

In the lithium ion/lithium polymer battery industry – the severe battery failures and battery fires are very well characterized. There are a lot of companies that make a living from failure analysis of batteries. I pick their brains on a regular basis and I get to plagiarize what they have taught me. All severe lithium ion/polymer cell failures can be attributed to one of the follow root causes:

1. External Thermal Damage
2. Overcharge
3. Overdischarge
4. External Short Circuit
5. Internal Short Circuit
6. External Mechanical Damage

1. EXTERNAL THERMAL DAMAGE – LiPo cells will get damaged by external heat. Most manufacturers recommend keeping the cells under 60 deg C or 176 deg F. In my experience, a cell will start to balloon up and the layers start to delaminate once the temperature rises above 90 deg C (194 deg F). If the temperature is extremely severe – the cell will go into thermal runaway and you will have a flaming mess. The thermal volatility is directly related to the cell chemistry. LiCoO2 is the industry standard and unfortunately, the most volatile. LiFePO4 (used in most power tools) is the least volatile and LiMnO4 Spinel (used by Apogee) is somewhere in between. Many of the responsible LiPo manufacturers are using mixtures and additives to LiCoO2 to decrease volatility at the expense of voltage output. Unfortunately, most manufacturers still use pure LiCoO2 since it seems to make the most power.

2. OVERCHARGE – LiPos are extremely non tolerant to an overcharge condition. A standard charge profile is CC/CV to 4.200V. Drastically overcharging a cell just once is a sure way to send a cell into thermal runaway. Overcharging a cell slightly but repeatedly is also extremely bad for a cell. For example, it you charge a cell to 4.300V, the lithium ions start plating on the electrodes forming lithium metal. Lithium ions are not flammable, but lithium metal is. Every slight overcharge cycle will plate more and more lithium metal resulting in a battery that is very prone to igniting. 

The best way to prevent overcharging is to charge through a balancer and to avoid chargers that do not charge with the standard 4.200V CC/CV charge profile. At this point in time I do not recommend passively balancing the cell (matching the voltages while the cell is not charging) – I posted my reasons for this in another thread somewhere. There is an Integy charger with a 4.25V/Cell setting which allows for a slight overcharge. In my opinion, that charger should be banned.

3. OVERDISCHARGE – overdischarging by itself is not dangerous, but it will destroy the cell. Overdischarging below the recommended cutoff voltage will cause the copper to start dissolving in the electrolyte. The dissolved copper will then start plating on electrodes which may start an internal short circuit within the cell. The safety of the cell is compromised once this plating starts and the next charge/discharge cycle will be of concern (see internal short circuit).

Don’t store you cells completely discharged. All cells have a small self discharge when left alone and if the self discharge takes the cell down below its minimum voltage, then the cell will be destroyed. It is also a great idea to disconnect the battery from all electronics (remove from speedos, disconnect lipo receiver packs from regulators etc) since most electronics have a small current drain even in the “off” position.

4. EXTERNAL SHORT CIRCUIT – lipos have current capabilities that would embarrass NiMh. When these cells are shorted out, the extreme current drain will cause the battery to overheat. As soon as one section of the cell overheats – then the cell will go into thermal runaway resulting in a nice cozy fire. As far as I know, Kokam is the only lipo that designs the negative tab as a fuse.

5. INTERNAL SHORT CIRCUITS – this is mostly caused by contaminants getting into the cell. You would be amazed how many manufacturers operate in a nearly open air environment. One of my overpaid consultants uses a very simple tool – a magnet – and waves it over the exposed electrodes (prior to cell assembly) and it’s amazing all the metallic contaminants that little magnet picks up. Contaminants can poke through the separator over time. If you are lucky, the cell will just have a high self discharge rate. If you are unlucky, the microshort will cause a localized heat buildup and create a thermal runaway condition – and thus another cozy fire. Another source of internal shorts is the punching process the manufacturer uses to stamp out the anode and cathode electrodes. Most of the low end manufacturers use a low cost steel rule die that cost maybe a couple hundred dollars. The better manufacturers use a high end die that cost a couple orders of magnitude more. The problem with cheap steel rule die punch is that it tends to leave burrs on the electrodes. These burrs have a tendency to puncture the separator and create microshorts. This microshort will create an area of localized heat. In most cases, this will cause the cell to puff up. In bad cases, this localized heat may be enough to ignite the cell. Every time you charge a cell, the cell will expand about 5% in the thickness dimension. This expansion/contraction may cause the burr to eventually rub through the separator. The vibrations and shock from an RC car also rubs the burr against the separator. Most of the lower end manufacturers don’t perform a simple high pot test (apply a high voltage and check for current leakage) to check for small internal shorts during the manufacturing process. The big Sony recall was largely attributed to burr type contaminants as well as Dell’s non-standard pulsed fast charge technique during the CV part of the charge cycle.

What can YOU do to minimize the risk of this type of failure? - Not much actually. It’s not like we are able to audit every cell manufacturer and even if we did, most of the RC cell distributors hide the manufacturer information. Of all the factories I visited, Saehan Enertech had the highest level of quality control and cleanliness followed by Kokam. Enerland is passable though they lag behind Saehan and Kokam. I don’t think I am allowed to list some of the factories I visited that are downright dangerous.

As a distributor – if a lipo cell manufacturer claims that they can produce a custom size cell tooling for you under $2K, then it’s an indication that their electrode punching process is dangerous.

6. EXTERNAL MECHANICAL DAMAGE - it doesn’t matter if you have the highest quality cells in the whole world if you dent your pack. In order to understand how mechanical damage affects a lithium polymer battery – you need to understand how they are mechanically built. A lipo battery is made up of 20-30 layers of a very thin sheet copper anode, a thin plastic separator and a thin aluminum cathode. A dent will can create a microshort by making the stiff metal anode or cathode poke through the soft plastic separator. As I mentioned above – this microshort will create an area of localized heat. If you are lucky – the cell will puff up. If you are unlucky – you will have a fire hazard. Another repercussion of a dent is that some layers of the cell will become delaminated and thus inactive. This means that the working layers will need to work harder to provide current and thus generate more heat in a localized area. I’ve been a huge proponent of hard cases to protect the physical integrity of lipo cells. In my professional opinion, a hard case for RC cells should be mandatory. I cannot believe that there is at least one lipo battery distributor that is spreading propaganda that hard cases for lipos are not good. In my opinion, this is absolutely irresponsible. Toshiba had a recall on laptop batteries when they found out it would not withstand a drop test. The soft-shelled lipos don’t stand a chance in a drop test. 

I’ve seen many postings on how XXX user has a soft shell pack that’s been ejected from the car and run over by another car and there was no fire and therefore hardshells are not required. Great – lucky you! Most of the time nothing will happen – but you don’t want to be around when that 1% of the time when something bad does happen. I’m surrounded by thousands of lipos everyday, but I wouldn’t pit next to a racer running a soft cased lipo.

What can you do? If you are a track owner/operator – insist on hard cased lipos.
As a governing body like ROAR – start specifying rules for the hard case. For example, the hard case needs to have a seam so that in case the cell expands, the case will pop open so that the cells do no build up any more pressure. In my opinion – Orion did a fabulous job designing the case (except that they flopped the + and – going from the 4800 to the 3200 battery) and I hope others copy it.


----------



## WarpWind

Thats true, but there is also the danger of trying to charge past capacity. You may set the charger to the correct percentage, but is really doing that? Besides, a 3200 doesn't take all that long to charge anyways.


----------



## Clay3

Mur-Dog 

Did you have any Q about my 007

Ryan


----------



## 02CooperS

Clay3 said:


> thanks andy ill be at the track on thursday to get it
> 
> Ryan


The servo is a JR 3025 and it worked ok when I checked it out so I'll stop by after work on Thursday.


----------



## Clay3

Thanks Andy

How much $

Ryan


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Orion themselves have given the go-ahead to charge at 2C. Mike's been charging at 6a since this summer. He still has all his fingers. I would wager that 1.5C on a 3200 is plenty safe. As long as the peak detect on the charger is working, I don't see a problem. Now....being ROAR affiliated brings about a whole new set of rules. Are lipo sacks required? I'm not buying a $30 lipo sack just to run one race. Oh well....back to the....*ahem*.... safe NiMh.  I hate this argument. Rehashed one too many times on RCTech.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

2) All LiPo packs must be enclosed. If the pack has been opened for ANY reason, the pack is subject for review by the MRCR Partners, and is subject to refusal.
3) Under NO circumstances will a LiPo pack be allowed to be opened in or around the facility for any reason. This will result in immediate dismissal from the track without debate. If a pack needs any work whatsoever, contact the battery manufacturer.

HAH! Mine's nowhere near legal anymore. Makes my decision that much easier. Didn't even think twice about leaving my lipo without the case on my pit table all day Sat....Oops.


----------



## 02CooperS

Ryan - $10

And I should have kept my Lipo concern to myself I think. I never intended a simple question as to what "overcharging" was being defined as to turn into a national debate. But since we're all on the safety train why aren't tracks mandating that all 4200 Nimh be stored in an explosion resistant container and under no circumstance said battery to be removed do to an unpredictable likelyhood of it detonating like a box of shotgun shells spraying battery acid and shrapnel like a miniature IED, even when hadled properly?

Like every new technology that comes out everyone is always eager to jump on everything bad that happens.
Can Lipo's catch fire? Yes.
Do Nimh's explode randomly ? Yes.
I can remember back when we used to run the 1200 and 1400 red cells and for an extra boost before our race we would hook them up to a car battery for a few seconds, when they were fully charged!

Bottom line is we do stupid things to try and win races. I learned the hard way to pay attention to the charger setting before charging a lipo. Would 9.6V be considered overcharged? Will I stop using Lipo's? No. Will everyone stop making Lipo's seem like the next most dangerous thing to us? Hopefully. Just to be safe I'm going to back my charger setting down from 85% to 80%, or better yet I could sell the Ice and buy another Checkpoint charger which you can set the amps higher than 1c and not have to trick the charger into doing so. Man I'm smrt!


----------



## John Warner

02CooperS said:


> I can remember back when we used to run the 1200 and 1400 red cells and for an extra boost before our race we would hook them up to a car battery for a few seconds, when they were fully charged!


Wow, does THAT ever bring back memories! I can remember being at Lake Whippoorwill and standing in front of my Firebird with the hood open waiting for the race prior to mine to reach the halfway point so I could "hit" my trusty SCRC's just once more before heading over to set my car down to race!! But then again, I also recall keeping them on ice before charging as well. Hummm...... funny thing is I don't recall anyone ever having one go off.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason,
While MRCR has developed a good set of rules that works for them it doesnt mean that those are our rules.
This discussion is intended for RCRCR to develop a set of rules that works for us. I could very easily adopt someone else's standard but I though it would be more fun to develop our own.
Just my thought.


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> Orion themselves have given the go-ahead to charge at 2C...


Where did you see this? I looked around their website, and all I found was a 1C statement. I do seem to recall reading somewhere that up to 2C was OK *IF* using a "balancing" type charger, but the Ice/Checkpoint chargers aren't.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Well, Michiana RC seems to have some good guidelines already. I got this off of their website, so all credit goes to them.
> 
> 
> They seem to have covered all the bases. Also means I need to get a LiPo sack before this weekend, too.


Bill,
I'm not sure if charging in a Lipo sack is the answer, personally I would prefer to see a pack expanding and be able to do something about it, rather than trust a sack to work.


----------



## 02CooperS

Hmmmm, didn't know that. I guess I'll have to use my balancer all the time now instead of only about once a month. Thanks for the heads up Kevin.


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Hey guys... Thought I'd pop on here and at least explain a few of our rules, and why we did them, since they were brought up....

*LiPo Sacks-* Certainly there's an argument for wanting to see what's happening before it happens. We had two thoughts: 1) Last year, someone say a mini pack getting ready to burst. The young man grabbed the pack by the wires, and flung it outside to safety... Under someone's car! 2) If you're like me, you're not at your pits like you should be. I ran a LiPo pack last week for the first time- a lot of it's charge was unsupervised.
*Opening the Cases* S Jerusalem mentioned this. We created this rule with a personal experience in mind. An owner of a track in the area (where we were at) had a 4800 apart, stating that he had to make a repair- said he's had to do five this way. While repairing it, he set it off somehow. And he's someone that's pretty intelligent. With that in mind, we preferred nobody messed with them. 
*Hard-Case* Strictly an impact thought (touring cars).

We don't profess to know LiPo's all that well. When we did write them, we asked a lot of questions (I even remember asking Fred for his input). We went from the standpoint that we had a full-range of racers from the semi-pro to the true novice. When we considered the people that could use them, we went the overly-cautious route, partially out of lack of knowledge. We've now started to run them (even me, who's been kinda anti-LiPo) and liked them. We still watch what happens in the pits, and occasionally smile that we did the right thing for our track and our racers.

With you guys experience with them, it may not be necessary for you guys to have quite the stringent rules we have. 

Figured I'd give you our thoughts, what do you guys think?

By the way, we have some LiPo Sacks on hand. If you can't find one for this weekend, let either Aaron (acyrier on here) or I know... We'll put aside one.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm-RCTech. Orion 3200 Carbon thread. Many months ago.

Fred-Don't care either way. Do what you gotta do.

Andy-Kokam cells rarely, if ever go out of balance. When they do, it's usually due to someone abusing the batt. Either overcharging or over discharging. A balancer isn't a bad idea, but not 100% necessary. Technically, you could balance your lipo on your Checkpoint.

I've been following all the lipo threads on RCTech for some time now. Opinions vary. Mostly the same old stuff over and over and over and over.....
Linger is accepted as _The_ lipo expert on account of that being what he does for a living, day in, day out. Even he said 1.5C is fine. All it will do is shorten the life of the battery. Shucks, my batt will only last a year and a half instead of two. He recomends a max of 1.4C for longevity's sake. Not for safety. The problem lies in batt makers who will not disclose where they get their cells from. MaxAmps is one such company. SMC being another. Reedy has already said that they will disclose where the cells come from. Everyone knows where Orion/Peak gets theirs from. Kokam-the safest lipo cells for our hobby right now. In the end, I don't care what the rules are. Someone is gonna find another way to bend the rules and get more juice. Just like the guys heating their packs to 120 degrees before hitting the track to boost voltage in a lipo. How's that sound for safety? The pack still comes off the charger @8.4v. They're not breaking the rules. Just finding a loop-hole. 
Lipo and brushless can be the two greatest things to happen to RC or the two worst. I know all the guys running at our track running lipo and, in my opinion, not one of them is craving that extra edge enough to put safety at risk. Be that as it may, I'm all for poilicing the pits. There is more than just my lipo that wouldn't fit within the rules. You know me. I'll race no matter what.


----------



## SMVracing

Man you guys have to much time on your hands to write short books like you are. Well c'ya later.

Colin


----------



## MikeBob

Check this out....... very cool website 

http://www.redrc.net/2008/01/ppd-ez-lipo-battery-mounting-system/#more-7470


----------



## John Warner

I'm giving up on all this battery mumbo-jumbo.
I'm looking into figuring out how to run my car using hydrogen or plutonium.


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> Check this out....... very cool website
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2008/01/ppd-ez-lipo-battery-mounting-system/#more-7470


sign me up, I'll take one! :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier

John Warner said:


> I'm giving up on all this battery mumbo-jumbo.
> I'm looking into figuring out how to run my car using hydrogen or plutonium.


http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/04/23/hydrogen-fuel-cell-rc-car/


----------



## John Warner

Now that's up my alley!


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Now that's up my alley!


JOHN MY FUEL CELL IS LOW, SPIT IN IT (is that the future???)


----------



## RLKnapster

John, YGPM


----------



## Fred Knapp

ToddFalkowski said:


> With you guys experience with them, it may not be necessary for you guys to have quite the stringent rules we have.
> Figured I'd give you our thoughts, what do you guys think?


Hey Todd,
Yep I remember the conversation and thank you.
We do enjoy a great group of experienced racers from Pro-level to hard core weekly racers that have been involved in the hobby for may years.
With that in mind I believe most feel comfortable with the status quo.
However you never know about that one new guy that may come and race or that one freak accident.

You have put together a good set of comprehensive rules concerning Lipo's that appears to work well for MRC. I sure that we'll come up with something that everyone can work with.


Jason,
This is just information, nothing else.

What is the maximum charge rate?
Kokam certifies a charge rate of 1C (.1A for every 100mAh ex. 3.2 for a 32mAh battery) This means the recommended maximum charge current is 4.8A for 4800's and 3.2 for 3200. The batteries are known to be capable of accepting 2C or even 3C charge rate. However, this will reduce the useful cycle life.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> Jason,
> This is just information, nothing else.
> 
> What is the maximum charge rate?
> Kokam certifies a charge rate of 1C (.1A for every 100mAh ex. 3.2 for a 32mAh battery) This means the recommended maximum charge current is 4.8A for 4800's and 3.2 for 3200. The batteries are known to be capable of accepting 2C or even 3C charge rate. However, this will reduce the useful cycle life.


I don't know. Probably whatever you feel comfortable with. I wouldn't feel comfortable charging any lipo over 2C. I always charge @ 4.8a and realize this will shorten the life of my batt, but, as I said before, if that means I get 18 mos. instead of 24 mos., so be it. When you consider NiMh starts to lose juice after several weekends, the choice is easy. I only have the one batt so I need it done and in the car to do prerace stuff. When I had two, I charged at 3.2a. Denney charges at 3.2a and has never had a problem. I charge at 4.8a and have never had a problem. I don't know if he still does, but Mike at least used to charge at 6a with no problems. I even saw Jesse charge his lipo up to 9.14v by accident and still hasn't had a problem. But like Ron White says, you can't fix stupid. Someone is bound to muck it up for the rest of us.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I even saw Jesse charge his lipo up to 9.14v by accident and still hasn't had a problem. .


Yeah I remember.
The word on the street is that he may come out to race carpet this weekend.
From my understanding that was a to close for comfort mistake.
9.25 is where they go up in flames.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> .
> The word on the street is that he may come out to race carpet this weekend.


I talked to Damon last night, and he also said he'll be there this weekend!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I talked to Damon last night, and he also said he'll be there this weekend!


Sounds like we'll have another good sized Super Stock Class!!!


----------



## John Warner

And I believe that Mr. Ryan Clay will be wheeling his new 12th scale car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> And I believe that Mr. Ryan Clay will be wheeling his new 12th scale car.


Even better, two full heats of 12th stock.


----------



## John Warner

Ryan..... confirm??


----------



## SMVracing

Murry are you going to be at the track Saturday?

Colin


----------



## John Warner

Without a doubt, the strangest RC anything I've ever seen......

Is it a.....?????


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Without a doubt, the strangest RC anything I've ever seen......
> 
> Is it a.....?????


I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

now this looks fun http://youtube.com/watch?v=sz3lci3QFqE&feature=related


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, then you'll like this one even more. It has plently of lights as well.
But, you have to watch it all the way to the end for the best parts!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QjoHCoflA_o&feature=related


----------



## WarpWind

RLKnapster said:


> now this looks fun http://youtube.com/watch?v=sz3lci3QFqE&feature=related


If we get to race in the parking lot this year, a drift class would be fun. At least it's a good use for Taxi Cabs....


----------



## SMVracing

Drifting is where all the skill is and the fun.


----------



## Clay3

I'll be their on saterday to race 12th scale

ryan


----------



## groundhogg

Hey guys,

Are you still running stadium racing there?

Can I get days & times?

Also, what is the address there, so I can find it?

Have you made any final decisions on lipos? I have Maxamps 4000mAh packs. But I charge at the recommended 4A, and I do have a sack.

Thanks, there's just too many pages to wade through.


----------



## RLKnapster

groundhogg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are you still running stadium racing there?
> 
> Can I get days & times?
> 
> Also, what is the address there, so I can find it?
> 
> Have you made any final decisions on lipos? I have Maxamps 4000mAh packs. But I charge at the recommended 4A, and I do have a sack.
> 
> Thanks, there's just too many pages to wade through.


yes we are still racing stadium truck's, saturday night, racing starts around 6, and we usualy get done by 10. 3 heats and a main.
Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop
we are right next to Aj Wright.
there has been no decision on the lipo batteries as of now.
-Andrew Knapp


----------



## John Warner

Jesse..... most all of us run lipo's.


----------



## John Warner

Alright now, it's like way to *quiet* for a Friday night.

Hello???? Anybody racing tomorrow????


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Who's running what tomorrow? Am I gonna have to switch my chassis or is there gonna be a rubber tire class?


----------



## John Warner

J.D.

no taxi ride for me tomorrow. (it's still in need of parts) So it'll only be 12th for me.

Which reminds me, don't forget the parts??


----------



## 02CooperS

I got my parts so I'll be there to run some rubber tires


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> J.D.
> 
> no taxi ride for me tomorrow. (it's still in need of parts) So it'll only be 12th for me.
> 
> Which reminds me, don't forget the parts??


If I remember, I won't forget.....or something like that.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!


----------



## groundhogg

Had a good time running stadium. It has been many years.

Andrea, your Losi looked pretty good out there. I was considering running it instead of the Associated. Could I get your full setup so I have a baseline to start from? (I'm sure I'll have to get some parts too. Pistons & springs most likely.) If you don't want to share here, feel free to PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are Andrew and my results for the trophy race a MRCR.


----------



## cookie

*Catching Up*

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while. I have been out there driving truck. Buy the looks of things it's going to be a while before I will be able to run again. I would like to put some of my things up for sale. Most of you guys know what I have. I have an Ice charger, Lipo batteries (3200 carbons), M8 radio with the spectrum system, energy automatic tire truer, and lots of other stuff. Calll me if you are seriously interested in what I have. The number is 517-980-4986. I will make arrangements to bring the stuff over on Tuesday evening. So call me and I will discuss what I have, everthing will be priced to sell.
Thanks cookie


----------



## acyrier

Andrew and Frank,
Was nice meeting the both of you.. hope you had fun. Maybe we'll seeya again in the near future!

Aaron


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Arron,
We had fun!!!

The new CRC Gen-X 10
I want one.


----------



## 02CooperS

I think with the way sedan's are going this class could be the future of 1/10th on-raod. Who wants to go out and spend $500 on a taxi cab that is slower, handles worse, has a bazillion parts to break, and is a pain in the A** to setup compared to a Pro-10 class car. Death to the Taxi Cab's!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Dallier

knapster said:


> Thanks Arron,
> We had fun!!!
> 
> The new CRC Gen-X 10
> I want one.




*That’s COOL I want One  *


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> I think with the way sedan's are going this class could be the future of 1/10th on-raod. Who wants to go out and spend $500 on a taxi cab that is slower, handles worse, has a bazillion parts to break, and is a pain in the A** to setup compared to a Pro-10 class car. Death to the Taxi Cab's!!! :thumbsup:


DAAAAAAAAANG!.........The weekend wasn't THAT bad, was it? We did get to eat chinese food, after all.


----------



## WarpWind

Ok, I've just got to rant a bit here. Those bloody brits. Check this out. Running indoors, on a gym floor no less. And they've got buggies! 2WD. 4WD.  If their weather didn't suck, I'd move. Of course, can their weather be any worse than ours...  

Running indoors, with a consistant surface, and heat. Buggers.

Ok, rant off. Back to whatever you were doing.

Bill.


----------



## SMVracing

good job Andrew at the race in INDIANA.

Colin


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey SMV- are you the Colin that's gonna be going to NTI?


----------



## SMVracing

Yeah I leave in September.


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> DAAAAAAAAANG!.........The weekend wasn't THAT bad, was it? We did get to eat chinese food, after all.


Hanging out at the Chinese restaraunt for 2 hours was the only relaxing part of my day Saturday. I really don't feel like tearing apart my entire car and rebuilding it only to hope it handles better than before.


----------



## John Warner

In all actuality, I'd love to have one of the new CRC Gen-X 10's myself.
It kinda looks like the 12th scale version Gen-X, except on steroids!


----------



## ToddFalkowski

Definitely good meeting you Fred and Andrew! We'll be sure to get up your way sometime soon! 

Nice run in TC Andrew... Hope that makes up for the "adjustable flex multi laminate" chassis on your 12th! 

(delaminated chassis for those that didn't get that one... Couldn't think of anything better to call it...)


----------



## 02CooperS

John Warner said:


> In all actuality, I'd love to have one of the new CRC Gen-X 10's myself.
> It kinda looks like the 12th scale version Gen-X, except on steroids!


Yeah, then we could run real bodies like this one.


----------



## John Warner

Any idea what they cost?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

SMVracing said:


> Yeah I leave in September.


Just wondering. I graduated from there last October. The core classes were kind of a refresher course for me, but the NASCAR classes were a blast. Thinking of re-taking a few of the NASCAR ones since the rules have changed and they are FREE for grads...


----------



## WALLSTREET

is there a website for the track ? i have family that i travel to see in michigan and i would like to stop in some time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WallStreet,
Not yet, I'm working on it though.
Let me know when you might be comming up and I'll get you directions.
Or you could map quest it.

Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## Fred Knapp

Chec this out, a ZENN car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M88k6Ipp3c


----------



## SMVracing

DamageIncRacing said:


> Just wondering. I graduated from there last October. The core classes were kind of a refresher course for me, but the NASCAR classes were a blast. Thinking of re-taking a few of the NASCAR ones since the rules have changed and they are FREE for grads...


The School sounds fun and I am excited.

Is their going to be a new track on Thursday?

Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp

SMVracing said:


> Is their going to be a new track on Thursday?
> Colin


This layout will be up for at least another week.
Are your racing Saturday?


----------



## SMVracing

knapster said:


> This layout will be up for at least another week.
> Are your racing Saturday?


Can't the Auto Show is this weekend but maybe Thursday.


----------



## WarpWind

Andy, why don't you try the 1/12th scale again? Besides, as kewl as those 1/10th cars are, does anyone remember why they went away? I've got my hands full with a 1/12th scale with four cells and a 17.5. Just think what it'd be like with a 2 cell LiPo and anything larger than a 21.5. Just my $0.02.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Next season I'll make the 1/12th scale plunge again, especially since we shoud have Lipo's figured out for them. That way I can start out with a new car, electronics, batteries and the such.

I do remember the reason Pro-10 died years ago, something about 6 cell mod Pro-10 cars hitting 80mph or so and spontaniously blowing over in every other heat race. But those cars with a 2c Lipo 13.5 or 4 cell 19T in the parking lot would be a controllable rocketship. Sometimes I wish I hadn't have started racing when I did, then I would be oblivious to the really fun classes that have long died off.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> I do remember the reason Pro-10 died years ago, something about 6 cell mod Pro-10 cars hitting 80mph or so and spontaniously blowing over in every other heat race.


I wanna go fast!-_Ricky Bobby_


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I wanna go fast!-_Ricky Bobby_


We'll see if we can help make that happen.
We've been running on this carpet since September so Sunday I'm going to take it up and start putting the new stuff down.


----------



## John Warner

02CooperS said:


> Sometimes I wish I hadn't have started racing when I did, then I would be oblivious to the really fun classes that have long died off.


I'll second that!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> We'll see if we can help make that happen.
> We've been running on this carpet since September so Sunday I'm going to take it up and start putting the new stuff down.


I haven't had a problem with the existing carpet. Do what you gotta do. Are you gonna get some of the good tape?


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I haven't had a problem with the existing carpet. Do what you gotta do. Are you gonna get some of the good tape?


We are hoping that newer carpet will be more foam tire friendly.
Yes, Terry Rott has offered to help and supply the tape. Chuck has offered to help with this project as well.


----------



## John Warner

nice weather, this is just great.


----------



## SMVracing

John Warner said:


> nice weather, this is just great.


Great for me no SKOOL!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't know what you all are talking about- weather here is nice!

*Davidson, NC*

TodayPartly Cloudy*H:52°* *L:23°*


----------



## RLKnapster

burrrr it feels like 15 below over here. AND NO SKOOL


DamageIncRacing said:


> Don't know what you all are talking about- weather here is nice!
> 
> *Davidson, NC*
> 
> TodayPartly Cloudy*H:52°* *L:23°*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Wow- no posts for a couple days. What happened? Did the entire state loose power under the illustrious command of governor whats-her-face?  :devil: 




:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> Wow- no posts for a couple days. What happened? Did the entire state loose power under the illustrious command of governor whats-her-face?


Nah, I think most are busy shoveling all the snow.


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Wow- no posts for a couple days. What happened? Did the entire state loose power under the illustrious command of governor whats-her-face?


Ya know it's pretty bad when people have to fire up the snow-blower and work the shovel just to be able to get their four-wheel drive vehicles out of the driveway!! Plus, my computer has been in the hospital. No virus, it had a missing string in the start-up command for some strange reason.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
Would you please bring your belt sander with you tomorrow.
I could use it on Sunday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

knapster said:


> John,
> Would you please bring your belt sander with you tomorrow.
> I could use it on Sunday.


Hell yeah! Can I stab that spot in the eye before you grind it down?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> John,
> Would you please bring your belt sander with you tomorrow.
> I could use it on Sunday.


M.R.D.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results!


----------



## RLKnapster

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=2&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


now thats the kind of triple jump im taking about. thats sweeet


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man I miss the snow... NOT!!! It's supposed to be 65 today and 73 tomorrow. Lovin it!


----------



## RLKnapster

DamageIncRacing said:


> Man I miss the snow... NOT!!! It's supposed to be 65 today and 73 tomorrow. Lovin it!


yeah we have a 2 hour delay today, so i dont have to go to school for another hour or so


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sunday we took up the carpet and repaired the small bump at the end of the straight away. Tonight we are going to try and get the new stuff laid and a new layout down.
I'll let every one know how we did tonight.


----------



## RLKnapster

Were Done!!!!!!!!!! The track is all done, and nice and fresh, it looks really good.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I would like to thank Terry Rott, Chuck Lonergan, James Brink and Andrew Knapp for all the help. It was very much appreciated.
-Fred


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Fred I am thinking about coming down after teh Mount Pleasant race on the 9th If I do I will be there about 9pm on Sat night Just wondering if that is ok 
Also did the carpet come up pretty easy and all in one piece 

I will try and call on Weds


----------



## Fred Knapp

Promatchracer said:


> Hey Fred I am thinking about coming down after teh Mount Pleasant race on the 9th If I do I will be there about 9pm on Sat night Just wondering if that is ok
> Also did the carpet come up pretty easy and all in one piece
> 
> I will try and call on Weds


That would be fine.
Give me a call as soon as you can. I have a guy that may be able to bring it most of the way to you. Yes the carpet came up easy, just those few patches that we talked about and your good to go.


----------



## John Warner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

I'm liking the boards new layout!


----------



## John Warner

Hey! I finally took a look at that new Futaba transmitter and.....
I kinda like it somewhat. I must admit it looks pretty strange,
and I could definitely do without the 40 model memories but
it is nice and light and has some nice features. There's also
another radio with a different name that looks the same.


----------



## John Warner

This was post #1080



John Warner said:


> I'm liking the boards new layout!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Hey! I finally took a look at that new Futaba transmitter and.....
> I kinda like it somewhat. I must admit it looks pretty strange,
> and I could definitely do without the 40 model memories but
> it is nice and light and has some nice features. There's also
> another radio with a different name that looks the same.


Mockerman had one of the new Spektrum DX3 radios, which is a lot like the new futaba. It's kinda weird. It runs on four AAs. It feels way different than the radios we've been using. But, my helios is working fine, so no new radio yet for me.

Bill.


----------



## koolaid89

what days and times are you guys practicing?


----------



## RLKnapster

koolaid89 said:


> what days and times are you guys practicing?


tuesday and thursday
tuesday - Stadium Truck practice 4:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m.
thursday - On-Road practice 4:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m.

-Andrew Knapp


----------



## RLKnapster

I Cant wait to get the new layout dialed in. it looks so fun


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Terry if you see this give me a call on my cell 
Also Fred can you call him too I forget to get his # when I talked to him the other day 
Thanks guys


----------



## Fred Knapp

Casy,
Sent you a PM.


----------



## koolaid89

Great, I'll try to make it out next thursday if not the following week for sure. Are there pit tables or should I bring one?


----------



## John Warner

Yes, there are plenty of purpose built pit tables. There's chairs as well.


----------



## koolaid89

Great, is there a fee?


----------



## RLKnapster

koolaid89 said:


> Great, is there a fee?


$10 for practice on thursday, and for racing on saturday $15


----------



## John Warner

Wow, I like those cool new little "dots" next to everybody's screenname.
It lets you know if their on-line, off-line or using the invisible mode!


----------



## RLKnapster

sounds kinda creepy....john...are you stalking me?


----------



## John Warner

Who'd want to stalk you? And for what reason would anybody want to? LoL!!


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey John the dots shouldn't let you see who is invisible Kinda defeats the purpose 
only Mods, Hank and Myself should be able ot see that LMK if it does show up 

Also I am looking for some street tread truck tires would like them on rims AE or losi is fine the both owrk on Losi So if you guys have soem used stuff LMK as they are for Newbies at the Gaylord track Terry said he would bring them up to me when he comes this way so let him know Sat at the track Thanks

Terry If you sent the Email to me I didn't get it 


So Everybody knows We are Having a SPRING FLING Race ON MAY 3rd at the Kewadin Casino in Saint Ignace IT is a 27000 sq ft Facilty
We will have 2 different tracks set up at one time A Road Course Bigger than Rapid's 
An Oval with about a 200' drive line 
Also a Swap meet going on at the same time Table fees should be about $5 
Race Fees $15 first class If you sign up for more than 1 class you wil get a discount on the other classes 

MOre info will post soon under it own thread 

Later guys


----------



## John Warner

Promatchracer said:


> Hey John the dots shouldn't let you see who is invisible Kinda defeats the purpose
> only Mods, Hank and Myself should be able to see that LMK if it does show up


Yep, I can see them, no problem. Invisible mode shows up as red in color on my screen, and if I hold my mouse arrow over them, a little window pops up and tells me what each individual color represents by telling me if their on-line or invisible and so forth. Some are gray, some red, some green and so on.


----------



## John Warner

I also noticed now that under where it says "private messages" mine reads.....
Your PM box is 90% full. And in bold letters none the less!


----------



## John Warner

J.D............ subliminal message.................. CEFX


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> J.D............ subliminal message.................. CEFX


........subliminal message...........Factory Tracks..........next weekend for sure.


----------



## John Warner

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fred Knapp

The internet was frozen yesterday.
Here are the results.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Only thing frozen 'round these parts is what's in my freezer...:devil:


----------



## John Warner

At this point, the freezer out in the garage is doing a better job of keeping things warm since it's set at 28 degrees, and the ambient temperature at the moment is a whooping 2 degrees!

Oh, and to the illustrious roadgrader driver that pushed that 3 X 6 foot
mound of snow at the end of my driveway this morning at 3:00am........


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Just remember what i told ya about last time we talked... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thursday night practice, 4:00pm until 9:00pm, who's game?


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Looking forward to some mod TC tomorrow!!!


----------



## walterhenderson

Is that how its going to be tommorow???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew would like to run 19t with you two.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

mockerman is going to be running a 4.0 or 4.5, i will start with a 19 then go to a 7 x 1 at some point. tried to find a brushless speedo here in town today... no luck, going to have to mail order it.........


----------



## RLKnapster

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> mockerman is going to be running a 4.0 or 4.5, i will start with a 19 then go to a 7 x 1 at some point. tried to find a brushless speedo here in town today... no luck, going to have to mail order it.........


im thinking im going to start out with 19 turn...and pry end with 19 turn. i dont really have any mod motors in stock currently.


----------



## Mike Howe

Mr. Denney ygpm!


----------



## Denney

now you do...


----------



## John Warner

Mike Howe??


----------



## John Warner

Anybody looking to own the worlds most expensive Hot Wheels car??
It can be yours for only $140,000.00. 2,700 blue, black, and white diamonds covering its 18-karat white gold frame.


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Anybody looking to own the worlds most expensive Hot Wheels car??
> It can be yours for only $140,000.00. 2,700 blue, black, and white diamonds covering its 18-karat white gold frame.
> 
> 
> 
> is there tax on that?


----------



## John Warner

Only $8,400.00.
So sir, your total will be $148,400.00
Will that be cash or credit??


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Only $8,400.00.
> So sir, your total will be $148,400.00
> Will that be cash or credit??


neither?


----------



## John Warner

A certified check, cashiers check or money order then will be fine.


----------



## WarpWind

Well, I think I found the next project. This is pretty sweet. I'm so glad I held onto my T4... :thumbsup:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

WarpWind said:


> Well, I think I found the next project. This is pretty sweet. I'm so glad I held onto my T4... :thumbsup:


Whatever dude.....You just like the chick in the video.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results.


----------



## RLKnapster

so what kinda of touring class are people thinking we should run this weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp

RLKnapster said:


> so what kinda of touring class are people thinking we should run this weekend?


With so few TC's showing up I'm wondering if there will be a class.
Where did they all go?


----------



## cmock

I think mod foam TC is the only way to go! Big fun!!!:woohoo:


----------



## S. Jerusalem

cmock said:


> I think mod foam TC is the only way to go! Big fun!!!:woohoo:


I agree! So who's buying my tires for me this week? That TC5 is lookin' sexy Chris.


----------



## cmock

S. Jerusalem said:


> I agree! So who's buying my tires for me this week? That TC5 is lookin' sexy Chris.


Thanks Duda!

I am VERY impressed with my TC5 too. I can't believe how dialed it is after only a couple of race days. It practically drives itself.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, Andrew and I are even contemplating selling our 007's to get one each.


----------



## RLKnapster

cmock said:


> I think mod foam TC is the only way to go! Big fun!!!:woohoo:


sounds good to me!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Yeah, Andrew and I are even contemplating selling our 007's to get one each.


Copycat.... Wasn't I just saying I was thinking about doing that myself?? ALSO, I see you have changed your screen name too!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fred Knapp said:


> Yeah, Andrew and I are even contemplating selling our 007's to get one each.


Me and Denney were having a similar conversation. Would be nice...especially with having some Factory support locally. I just gotta get Chris in the dirt so I have a chance against him.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Me and Denney were having a similar conversation. Would be nice...especially with having some Factory support locally. I just gotta get Chris in the dirt so I have a chance against him.


If that's what it takes to get you both running on-road again then I hope you both get one soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Copycat.... Wasn't I just saying I was thinking about doing that myself?? ALSO, I see you have changed your screen name too!!!


Maybe!!!


----------



## Mike Howe

John Warner said:


> Mike Howe??


Yes it's true, I'm still alive. Things are just kinda hard these days. No job = no money, and that = no fun..  I still think about all you guys, and one of these days I'll get back out there. I still mess around with the VRC sim to keep the driving skills up. But as of now, I just can not afford to race. I think this summer will bring better luck... Cold winters are just harsh. TTYL


----------



## Mike Howe

I would also like to let anyone know who might be intersted. The Fatt Lapp blues band will be playing at the Florentine on 28th st. That place has some great grub! If anyone's in the area, stop on down and listen to some killer blues music! Show starts around 8:30pm.


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> Me and Denney were having a similar conversation.


Bummer, just when I thought I had gotten that silly on-road stuff out of your system.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> Bummer, just when I thought I had gotten that silly on-road stuff out of your system.


We'll just have to see what John does with the indoor next winter. Sedan will always be my first love. Just getting pretty expensive to run it. Too bad we can't keep a rubber tire class going. Mod-rubber.....now THAT'S where it's at! Not sure that would be any cheaper.


----------



## genx

Hay iam new to 1/12 I just got a rc12l4 but I am not sure what tires to buy I have not run 1/12 before but I heard that this is were all the fast guys run so if you could please give a newbie some help thanks
Oh what time do you guys start racing???
Thanks genx


----------



## JamesBrink

magenta fronts and pink rears usually work pretty good.


----------



## Fred Knapp

genx said:


> what time do you guys start racing???
> Thanks genx


Thursday practice is from 4:00pm until 9:00pm
Saturday doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at 12:00


Chris,
Got that old school front end on and the servo mounted.


----------



## John Warner

Don't know if I'll make it up this weekend. It took the shop an extra week to finish the work on the lawn tractor, and now I'm a week behind on getting the grass cut and the yard done. Plus, there's weeds growing up around all the trees and I need to spray some "Round-Up" on them. Not to mention the area around the pool needs some attention and, uh.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

I was kind of thinking the same thing with just a little different twist.
It took the shop an extra week to finish the work on the snow blower, and now I'm up to my knees in snow. Plus there's ice build up around the door and I can't get it open not to mention that our street hasn't been plowed in a week and, uh...


----------



## cmock

Fred Knapp said:


> Thursday practice is from 4:00pm until 9:00pm
> Saturday doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at 12:00
> 
> 
> Chris,
> Got that old school front end on and the servo mounted.


I think you will be happy you made the change. You will probably need to add more steering, but it should be much easier to drive once you run it a couple times. .020 springs, 3 degrees caster and 2 degrees camber.


----------



## Denney

Can anyone PM me a phone number for Terry?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Can anyone PM me a phone number for Terry?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


Done!


----------



## Fred Knapp

cmock said:


> I think you will be happy you made the change. You will probably need to add more steering, but it should be much easier to drive once you run it a couple times. .020 springs, 3 degrees caster and 2 degrees camber.


OK, I'll put it on the track tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What is this "snow" of which you speak? I know nothing of this "snow"! :devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> What is this "snow" of which you speak? I know nothing of this "snow"! :devil: :lol:


I'll check into having some shipped down to you. I'll also see if the driver can manage to dump the crap inside your car or bathtub so you can play in it. You know, kinda like you use to do a few years ago!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> I'll check into having some shipped down to you. I'll also see if the driver can manage to dump the crap inside your car or bathtub so you can play in it. You know, kinda like you use to do a few years ago!


No thanks, you can keep it. I have plenty of snow and ice in my big chest freezer, and that's enough to keep me thinkin' it was a good idea to move down here since I don't gotta shovel it, scrape it, or otherwise remove from my path. We had our *coughcough* snow day *coughcough* last month, so we're all good until next year. Just waiting for the temps to get back into the 70's like a couple weeks ago... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, well we were almost at 70 degrees just a few days ago too,
If it would have been another 65 degrees warmer we would have been at 70!


----------



## John Warner

Wait a minute, come to think about it, we were at 70....... 70 inches of snow in the last few months.


----------



## Fred Knapp

cmock said:


> I think you will be happy you made the change. You will probably need to add more steering, but it should be much easier to drive once you run it a couple times. .020 springs, 3 degrees caster and 2 degrees camber.


Chis,
As you already know, I'm very happy with the car now. 
I can't believe the difference in how the car handles.
Thanks for all the help.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner




----------



## RLKnapster

Is that my early birthday present????


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Is that my early birthday present????


Yep, it sure is! Make sure you thank your dad for it too.


----------



## RLKnapster

Oh I Will


----------



## John Warner

Hey Duda...............

I got it!!.......... Abraham J. Simpson


----------



## PortageRacer

what are you guys running in your tc. are you guys having a big race this weekend?


----------



## TimXLB

John:

Hi,

YHPM


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Hey Duda...............
> 
> I got it!!.......... Abraham J. Simpson


You win the extra lap in your next main run.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> You win the extra lap in your next main run.:thumbsup:


Sweet! With that extra lap, maybe I'll finish 2nd to dead last!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hmmm, word is that there will be an xray 12th.


----------



## PortageRacer

yea it will cost 350 for the chassis then the parts would cost you a weeks worth of work ha ha ha. Fred there sould be about three to four of us guys coming from the zoo this weekend need to know what your running in tc thanks mike.


----------



## Fred Knapp

PortageRacer said:


> Fred there sould be about three to four of us guys coming from the zoo this weekend need to know what your running in tc thanks mike.


Mike,
The last run of TC's were all Mod. Its hard to say Mike, come with all your motors.


----------



## RLKnapster

Ahhh the good old days


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Ahhh the good old days


Yeah, the old skating rink. Couldn't get much better than that!


----------



## RLKnapster

I miss those huge turnouts no matter what the weather. where all the big racers from other states would just come up to race with us before big races


----------



## PortageRacer

thanks Fred will will be there sat,it will be fun been working alot this sat i have off see you sat.


----------



## cmock

I'm planning on running mod TC this weekend.

Chris


----------



## RLKnapster

I Think ill do the same then


----------



## RLKnapster

Will we have our legendary announcer this weekend?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

RLKnapster said:


> Will we have our legendary announcer this weekend?


No sir.....Runnin' some dirt with the big dogs this weekend.


----------



## RLKnapster

Aww man and to think i was excited for some good annoucing


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Aww man and to think i was excited for some good annoucing


You can always do the announcing yourself, or then there's the other alternative.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew..... it was OB-1


----------



## RLKnapster

john are you racing/annoucing this weekend? cause i know i am


----------



## John Warner

Cause you know you am what..... announcing or racing?


----------



## John Warner

I can grab the mic and try and muddle my way through it if need be.


----------



## RLKnapster

ill be racing and pry calling a race or two.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> I can grab the mic and try and muddle my way through it if need be.


HAH! Muddle........you're one of the best if not THE best I've heard this side of Scotty Ernst.


----------



## twbeutler

hey guys i am the announcer at hobby-sports. my name is Wendy some of you know who i am. my husband Todd is coming up to race with you guys on sat for the trophy race i would be willing to do the annousing so you guys can race if you want. i will be going and doing nothing anyway. so this would give me something to do.


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> HAH! Muddle........you're one of the best if not THE best I've heard this side of Scotty Ernst.


Hey now, I appreciate the compliment (even if it was meant as a joke) but Scotty Ernst I'll never be, nor will I ever come close! I have heard him many times in the past. In fact.... the first time I heard him was when he came to our track (glrc) a few years ago back when we were on Lousma Drive and announced several races for one of our Cleveland warm-ups. I was totally amazed to say the least!


*Wendy....... * Yep, that'll work. You and I can take turns and make the day easier on both of us! Thank you!


----------



## Fred Knapp

PortageRacer said:


> are you guys having a big race this weekend?


Mike, that never materialized so no just a club race.


----------



## John Warner

Can't wait for Saturday racing!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

ditto, but hopefully im better. Ive been under the weather the past few days.


----------



## PortageRacer

to bad,well there should be four of us coming up sat,Ready to have fun see you sat,


----------



## crashmaster

RLKnapster said:


> Ahhh the good old days


yup and im in the pic too and man i miss the big oval track there and all the racing there


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> yup and im in the pic too and man i miss the big oval track there and all the racing there


Who could miss that mug of yours Dave?? LoL!!


----------



## RLKnapster

John, you have a PM


----------



## John Warner

Can't wait to race tomorrow!
Hopefully it'll be the last raceday for my present 12th scale car!


----------



## RLKnapster

do you have a new car?


----------



## John Warner

Should be soon, like by next weekend.


----------



## hyena boy

howdy, long time no talk or read.

i am considering selling most of my gear. it has been hard to bring myself to even consider. i have not put anything on the sale page yet. most of you know what i have so pm or email me if want something.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Weatherman says it's supposed to be 45 degrees tomorrow.
Could this mean that spring is trying to get here? (keeping fingers crossed!)


----------



## MOOSE6382

Wendy can you have todd call me


----------



## twbeutler

give me your number


----------



## crashmaster

hyena boy said:


> howdy, long time no talk or read.
> 
> i am considering selling most of my gear. it has been hard to bring myself to even consider. i have not put anything on the sale page yet. most of you know what i have so pm or email me if want something.
> 
> jeff


hay bro i under stand compleatly and yes you have awsome gear i wouldn't mind buying some if it my self but i too was thinking of getting rid of some of my things. hope everything is well


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Weatherman says it's supposed to be 45 degrees tomorrow.
> Could this mean that spring is trying to get here? (keeping fingers crossed!)


45 degrees? Wow- must be a record... We're only gonna get to the mid to upper 60's this WEEK. Oh- chance of rain tomorrow night... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Schedule Change*

Late in the evening around 10:30pm Saturday night, I was visited by the mall management.
After a short discussion I was informed that we will not be able to continue our late night racing schedule. Due to security issues we will have to close down at 9:00pm like all the other stores in rogers plaza.

With that in mind this is new proposed schedule:

Doors open at 9:00am
Sign up starts at 9:00am
Racing starts at 11:00am
One round per hour


----------



## Fred Knapp

Results from Saturday:


----------



## Fred Knapp

And one more:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Late in the evening around 10:30pm Saturday night, I was visited by the mall management.
> After a short discussion I was informed that we will not be able to continue our late night racing schedule. Due to security issues we will have to close down at 9:00pm like all the other stores in rogers plaza.
> 
> With that in mind this is new proposed schedule:
> 
> Doors open at 9:00am
> Sign up starts at 9:00am
> Racing starts at 11:00am
> One round per hour


I originally had the start time at 10:30am
I think 11:00 should work just fine.

11:00 - 12:00am 1st round
12:00 - 1:00pm 2nd round
1:00 - 2:00 3rd round with resort
2:00 - 3:00 Mains

The only other alternative is to move on road to Sunday's

Every one please help pass this change in schedule along.


----------



## Mike Champ

Max,

Please call me URGENTLY!
I need my body... Have it with you if you are racing or practicing anytime at the track. I'll drive to come get it if needed...
Thanks


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Love the new times!!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

Modified Sedan This Weekend???


----------



## John Warner

RLKnapster said:


> Modified Sedan This Weekend???


Nope, not for me anyway. My taxi is headed to the auction block this week.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Practice tonight!!!

For those of you going to the Nat's, I will have the computer up and running tonight so that you can get lap times.

*** Also we will run this lay-out one more week so that you have a good grove and traction.***


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Mod sedan!!! 4.5 thank you!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

Oh Yeah


----------



## RLKnapster

is mockerman, or hederson comeing out this weekend??


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Nope, not for me anyway. My taxi is headed to the auction block this week.


Are you going to run stock 12th this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Are you going to run stock 12th this weekend?


Possibly, but more than likely that car will also be listed along with the taxi.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Possibly, but more than likely that car will also be listed along with the taxi.


John, a brushless will slip right in the 4.0, no problem.


----------



## John Warner

I may possibly go in that direction. 
However, at the moment I have a line on a used Gen-X,
and I'll have to see how that pans out first.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> John, a brushless will slip right in the 4.0, no problem.


Is that what you'll be running Saturday? Wonder if Michael-Bob will be there.


----------



## MikeBob

Mike-Bob will be there.


----------



## RLKnapster

MikeBob said:


> Michael-Bob will be there.


sweet, i get another shot at you bob


----------



## MikeBob

Are you planning on finishing a race this weekend??


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob said:


> Are you planning on finishing a race this weekend??


Now that's a toughie!!!!
Ouch!!!........... That was what Dads wallet had to say about it. LoL!!


----------



## MikeBob

Only for some special mop heads


----------



## John Warner

Hey Andrew....

I have a ton of new in the package parts for sale for your sedan should you decide to run mod again!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster

MikeBob said:


> Only for some special mop heads



oh oh thats me, well and yes i have the better front end on and its handeling good so i think my goal this weekend will be to finish a race, and if thats no problem...watch out bob here i come:woohoo:


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Hey Andrew....
> 
> I have a ton of new in the package parts for sale for your sedan should you decide to run mod again!!!!


sounds good, ill take them all at no cost to me!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Mike-Bob might want to keep an eye on the old mans 12th scale.
He just installed a shiny new 13.5!! (Fred, not me)


----------



## RLKnapster

John Warner said:


> Mike-Bob might want to keep an eye on the old mans 12th scale.
> *He just installed a shiny new 13.5!! (Fred, not me*)


possibly


----------



## Fred Knapp

Na, I just put it in to see if a brushless would fit.
I'm running brushed tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Here's our local guys and the classes they're running at the Nat's in Omaha...

Chris Mockerman 1/12th Modified
Chris Mockerman 1/12th Super Stock
Chris Mockerman Touring Modified

Max Kuenning 1/12th Stock
Max Kuenning 1/12th Super Stock

Terry Rott 1/12th Modified
Terry Rott 1/12th Super Stock

James Brink 1/12th Stock
James Brink 1/12th Super Stock

Jody Flipse 1/12th Modified
Jody Flipse 1/12th Super Stock

Chuck Lonergan 1/12th Stock
Chuck Lonergan 1/12th Super Stock

Jeff Brown 1/12th Stock


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy, how's the search going? Did you ever get those links sent ya? :devil:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

good luck to all those going to the nat's. hope to see you all on thursday for practice


----------



## Fred Knapp

Results from Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, so here's a really unique new twist on RC racing.
Guess there's quite a few of us that could really get into it!
Check it out..............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2eenomdQD0


----------



## Andrew Knapp

wow john, demolition derby?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> wow john, demolition derby?


Kinda what it looks like now doesn't it? I think every entrant put up $5.00 or $10.00, and the last one running got to keep the cash.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Kinda what it looks like now doesn't it? I think every entrant put up $5.00 or $10.00, and the last one running got to keep the cash.


i like that idea


----------



## crashmaster

that sounds like your old run untill you need marshiling or dead batts


----------



## kevinm

Does anyone have a good carpet setup for a TC5 they'd like to share? Sounds like there have been a few running Mod with them at G.R. I might be able to come out in a couple of weeks, but haven't really found a setup I like yet.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kevin,
Chris Mockerman could help you with setup for the TC5. He's at the Nat's right now however. A bunch of them went out to Nebraska.
Maybe you could post a PM to cmock.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Our local racers seem to be doing great at the nat's so far.
Andrew and I put our GTB's in. I really like it in the 12th.


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> Our local racers seem to be doing great at the nat's so far...


Is there a web site where you can see the results?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kevinm said:


> Is there a web site where you can see the results?


www.liverc.com


----------



## kevinm

I looked there, don't see ROAR Nationals on the list.

OOPS! I see it now. It was under "local events" and didn't mention ROAR until you selected it. Just shows up as "Hobbyplex Raceway".


----------



## Andrew Knapp

*1-12th Super Stock*
1) Darroch, Ray (48/8:01.413)
2) Smyka, Mark (47/8:07.790)
*3) Rott, Terry (46/8:01.629)*
*4) Lonergan, Chuck (46/8:01.634)*
5) Dumas, Mike (46/8:02.485)
*6) Kuenning, Max (46/8:02.524)*
7) Witteman, Mitch (46/8:11.110)
*8) Mockerman, Chris (45/8:04.745)*
9) Taskila, Jari (45/8:05.882)
10) Rossi, Steve (45/8:06.925)

*1-12th Stock*
1) Johnson, Brad (44/8:05.392)
2) Wynn, Brian (44/8:08.050)
3) Brown, Jeff (44/8:10.447)
4) Smyka, Mark (43/8:00.286)
5) Ezrow, Eli (43/8:00.630)
6) Calandra, Frank (43/8:01.971)
7) Jucha, Brian (43/8:02.442)
8) Boice, Stephen (43/8:02.596)
*9) Brink, James (43/8:03.942)*
10) Xavier, Craig (43/8:04.533)


*1-12th Modified*
1) Cyrul, Josh (48/8:01.110)
2) Tosolini, Chris (48/8:01.882)
3) Dayger, Jeff (48/8:05.646)
4) Dumas, Mike (48/8:07.307)
5) Doseck, Chris (48/8:08.620)
6) Witteman, Mitch (48/8:09.976)
7) Ciccarello, Paul (47/8:03.411)
8) Taskila, Jari (47/8:04.101)
9) LeMieux, Paul (47/8:06.137)
*10) Rott, Terry (46/8:03.401)*

*Touring Modified*
1) LeMieux, Paul (31/5:01.675)
2) Tosolini, Chris (31/5:04.786)
3) Baker, Barry (31/5:07.884)
4) Hebert, Keven (31/5:08.699)
5) Dumas, Mike (30/5:02.889)
6) Hohwart, Rick (30/5:05.449)
7) Burch, Ralph (30/5:10.504)
*8) Mockerman, Chris (29/5:02.079*)
9) Dayger, Jeff (29/5:02.100)
10) Doseck, Chris (29/5:04.278)



wow, talk about everyone representing for Grand Rapids, there all doing awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Looks like Jeff Brown done put a whoopin on the bearded one!!

1-12th Stock
1) Johnson, Brad (44/8:05.392)
2) Wynn, Brian (44/8:08.050)
*3) Brown, Jeff (44/8:10.447)*
4) Smyka, Mark (43/8:00.286)
*5) Ezrow, Eli (43/8:00.630)*
6) Calandra, Frank (43/8:01.971)
7) Jucha, Brian (43/8:02.442)
8) Boice, Stephen (43/8:02.596)
9) Brink, James (43/8:03.942)
10) Xavier, Craig (43/8:04.533)


----------



## walterhenderson

kevinm said:


> Does anyone have a good carpet setup for a TC5 they'd like to share? Sounds like there have been a few running Mod with them at G.R. I might be able to come out in a couple of weeks, but haven't really found a setup I like yet.


 
Kevin,

Go to the associated site and grt Kevin Hebert's setup from snowbirds. It is pretty good.


----------



## Promatchracer

Just wanted to let you guys know that the carpet worked out pretty good Still working out the bugs of where the poles where and a layout for the school Thanks again for the carpet it is going to work real well for the race on May 3rd with it we are going to have 2 tracks set up at one time A oval with over a 300' drive line and a Road course that is about 48X75 

I am hoping some of you guys are going to come up it is going to be a blast and has the potential to turn into something Huge 

For more info please go to the link in my sig and post up 
I didn't put 12th scale on there but if you guys want to run it I will do it I'll run what ever we have 5 of 
Thanks again


----------



## Fred Knapp

Race# 31 1-12th Super Stock (A2 Main) 
8 Minute Race Round 5 

Qualifier Car# Driver Name Laps/Time Freq 
1 1 Darroch, Ray 48/8:01.413 2.4ghz 
2 2 Dumas, Mike 48/8:11.112 62 
3 3 Lia, Donny 47/8:01.047 2.4ghz 
4 4 Ciccarello, Paul 47/8:03.112 82 
5 5 Smyka, Mark 47/8:03.607 2.4ghz 
* 6 6 Rott, Terry 47/8:06.759 2.4ghz 
7 7 Lonergan, Chuck 47/8:06.843 61 
8 8 Kuenning, Max 47/8:08.841 72 *
9 9 Taskila, Jari 47/8:09.737 2.4ghz 
10 10 Witteman, Mitch 46/8:01.982 2.4ghz


----------



## kevinm

walterhenderson said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Go to the associated site and grt Kevin Hebert's setup from snowbirds. It is pretty good.


Thanks, Walt. Now I've got a few more questions:
#57 pistons - Losi parts?
2-B position on front shocks - Don't the front tires rub the shock ends?
Jaco magenta tires front & rear - How do these compare to other brands? Jaco's very slick-looking website doesn't give *ANY* info on them (or admit that they exist). Tower's site isn't much help either, but does show a round, black thing on a white wheel. :jest:


----------



## cmock

kevinm said:


> Thanks, Walt. Now I've got a few more questions:
> #57 pistons - Losi parts?
> 2-B position on front shocks - Don't the front tires rub the shock ends?
> Jaco magenta tires front & rear - How do these compare to other brands? Jaco's very slick-looking website doesn't give *ANY* info on them (or admit that they exist). Tower's site isn't much help either, but does show a round, black thing on a white wheel. :jest:


Kevin,
Here are answers to your questions.

Yes, losi black pistons
yes, my rims do rub on the ball ends a little bit with 2-B
I pretty much always run the same compound front and rear. I run either Parma Coral's or Parma Magenta's. The coral is a little bit softer than the magenta so I usually run the coral tires in mod. Parma coral is similar to a Jaco magenta and Parma magenta is similar to a Jaco double pink.

I hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## Fred Knapp

Congratulation are in order for all of our local on-road guys that attended the 2008 on-road carpet nationals.

Terry Rott
Chuck Lonergan
Chris Mockerman
Jody Flipse
Max Kuenning
James Brink

We were represented well.


----------



## kevinm

cmock said:


> Kevin,
> Here are answers to your questions.
> 
> Yes, losi black pistons
> yes, my rims do rub on the ball ends a little bit with 2-B
> I pretty much always run the same compound front and rear. I run either Parma Coral's or Parma Magenta's. The coral is a little bit softer than the magenta so I usually run the coral tires in mod. Parma coral is similar to a Jaco magenta and Parma magenta is similar to a Jaco double pink.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Now all I need is to hire a crew chief who used to work for Sherwin-Williams to sort out all the tire colors. I don't see "coral" listed as a tire choice on Parma's web site (or Tower or Horizon either), so I guess magenta will have to be close enough. It seems strange that no one is using the "traditional" orange/something-else compounds on the front of the TC5, but I'll give it a try.

I sure wish these companies would update their websites more often. I remember when Trinity's site had GP3300 batteries listed as "coming soon" at least a year after I'd been racing with them. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

Denny Barlage is now famous.
His name is in the April edition of R.C. Car Action magazine!


----------



## John Warner

*NEWSFLASH.....*

(Posted by Josh Cyrul On rctech)
Link.... http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212765

Hello Everyone,

After a lot of thought we have decided to close CEFX Raceway. We have had a good run but the track/hobby shop has not been able to hold it's own since last years ROAR Nationals and the idea of battling throught another tough summer just doesn't appeal to me. Add in that, we have really done a terrible job of supporting our CEFX products and we really want to get back on track.

I want to thank everyone who has come out and raced with us and enjoyed our facility. If anyone is interested in anything from the shop/track please stop in and see us. We have already put all inventory (minus CEFX and some tires) at cost/50% or clearance and we are interested in selling off everything else from the facility (carpet, boards, tables, chairs and much more). 

This Saturday, we invite everyone with whatever cars, trucks, buggies to have some fun with us to send the track off with one last day of fun. 

Also, we will be open 2pm-9pm today-Friday and open 10am-9pm on Saturday.

Again, thanks for a great few years


----------



## crashmaster

man that sucks another one out wow but very nice gas and fuel prices tho goooooooooo econimy


----------



## Promatchracer

crashmaster said:


> man that sucks another one out wow but very nice gas and fuel prices tho goooooooooo econimy


Dave you and the guys going to make it up to Saint Ignace for my race on May 3rd 
LMK


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max,
Andrew told me all about your good new and I would like to Congratulate you.
That's awesome and you deserve it. Keep up the good work man.
So are you planning on going to the regional race in April?


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Max, no doubt. Congratulations are definitely in order!!!!!!!!!!
You deserve it, your a phenomenal driver indeed.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, mama..... don't forget the link thingy!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, check your private messages, the link should be there.


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Yeah Max, no doubt. Congratulations are definitely in order!!!!!!!!!!
> You deserve it, your a phenomenal driver indeed.


I _would_ congratulate Max on his good news, except I don't know what it is yet. What's the big secret? 

Anyway, how many touring car racers are planning to run this saturday?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kevinm said:


> I _would_ congratulate Max on his good news, except I don't know what it is yet. What's the big secret?
> 
> Anyway, how many touring car racers are planning to run this saturday?


Me and Chuck lonergan with 13.5 brushless is all i know so far


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I put down a new layout also, so let get out and put a groove in it.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Andrew Knapp said:


> Me and Chuck lonergan with 13.5 brushless is all i know so far


+1

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Shoot, I might even join in with the sedan if I can borrow a 19t from somebody.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Shoot, I might even join in with the sedan if I can borrow a 19t from somebody.


Sedan eh, I have a motor you can use.
I'll be running stock 12th since I don't have my sedan ready to go.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Fred, that'll be greatly appreciated. I don't think my new Gen-X will
be here by this weekend so I'll join in with the sedan guy's. Thanks again!


----------



## John Warner

I just love living in Michigan......... Here's the lastest weather report.........

Weather Alerts:

WINTER STORM WATCH in effect for : 
Allegan, MI BARRY, MI Berrien, MI Branch, MI Calhoun, MI Cass, MI Kalamazoo, MI Van Buren, MI 

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM EDT FRIDAY 
THROUGH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT... 

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE POTENTIAL OF SIX TO 
TEN INCHES OF SNOW. A BRISK NORTHEAST WIND OF 15 TO 25 MPH MAY 
CAUSE SOME BLOWING SNOW WHICH COULD CONTRIBUTE TO VISIBILITIES 
FREQUENTLY BELOW A MILE. 

Didn't I read somewhere that today was the first day of Spring?????


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Thanks Fred, that'll be greatly appreciated. I don't think my new Gen-X will
> be here by this weekend *so I'll join in with the sedan guy's*. Thanks again!


Oh Geez


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> Oh Geez


Sorry for your luck. But then again, maybe I'll just leave it at home anyway.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Oh man, you have to race sedan. You can't back out now.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

you better race it john


----------



## John Warner

So quiet in here, you could hear a mouse toot!
Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Mall management confirmed yesterday that we will be able to do parking lot racing the summer at Rogers Plaza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So who is looking forward to that?


----------



## WarpWind

Hmmm, may have to unload a B44 to get a sedan for this summer.....


----------



## dido41

By chance, are you thinking of doing an oval as well for the parking lot?


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> So who is looking forward to that?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Can't Wait for outdoor racing


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> Can't Wait for outdoor racing


That is IF we ever get some weather that's slightly warmer than 30 degrees. I just checked it, and there's nothing much above 35 for the next week or so. Plenty of temps in the teens for the evenings and nights though. Can somebody please remind me why it is we all live in the frozen tundra to begin with?


----------



## Fred Knapp

dido41 said:


> By chance, are you thinking of doing an oval as well for the parking lot?


If we have those that are interested in oval? I can easily incorporate an oval to most any layout.


----------



## John Warner

Roval!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Roval!


Fast and furious!!!


----------



## John Warner

Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

We used to run all sorts of classes on the pavement.
Nitro sedan
Electric sedan
Pan
Buggies, even trucks with pan car foam tires.


----------



## Max

Mod Rubber is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> Hmmm, may have to unload a B44 to get a sedan for this summer.....


hay bill i have a tc3 if ya want to trade with extra parts and bodys


----------



## speedyman

Fred
What are your practice fees? I put my tamiya back together lastnight and would like to try it out. It's not fast like what I've seen. I'll have to get tires for it. It had foams on now but hot sure if they will hook up. Let me know and i might try to come out this week or next week. If I decide to come back to onroad, can I run my mamba? It's the side winder 4600. In my buggy, it's quick. I may need some help tuning on the sedan. I'll have to order some extrra parts just in case. Sorry for all the blabbing. Chat with you later.
Kirt
P.S. If you decide to do the oval in the parking lot, I'M THERE!!! You build it and I'll drive on it


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Kirt,
Practice Fees are $10.


----------



## Fred Knapp

speedyman said:


> Fred
> What are your practice fees? I put my tamiya back together lastnight and would like to try it out. It's not fast like what I've seen. I'll have to get tires for it. It had foams on now but hot sure if they will hook up. Let me know and i might try to come out this week or next week. If I decide to come back to onroad, can I run my mamba? It's the side winder 4600. In my buggy, it's quick. I may need some help tuning on the sedan. I'll have to order some extrra parts just in case. Sorry for all the blabbing. Chat with you later.
> Kirt
> P.S. If you decide to do the oval in the parking lot, I'M THERE!!! You build it and I'll drive on it


Absolutely Kirt, bring your tamiya and mamba out and we'll help you as much as you need to get it going.


----------



## speedyman

Fred
I forgot to ask one more question. I have a lipo pack that is thinner than the Orions that you guys use. Now I know with my car that I have to tape the battery in but wouldn't that be a problem trying to tape in a lipo? The lipo I have is a Protec 4000. I just don't want to hurt the battery if I have to tape it in. Also I was wondering if there's anyway to make a battery strap so I'm not using tape. Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp

speedyman said:


> Fred
> I forgot to ask one more question. I have a lipo pack that is thinner than the Orions that you guys use. Now I know with my car that I have to tape the battery in but wouldn't that be a problem trying to tape in a lipo? The lipo I have is a Protec 4000. I just don't want to hurt the battery if I have to tape it in. Also I was wondering if there's anyway to make a battery strap so I'm not using tape. Chat with you later.
> Kirt


Kirt,
The best thing is to bring you stuff to the track and lets have a look at it and see if we can get you going.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

parking lot.... nice......


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Murry,
Will you be there this weekend?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Max said:


> Mod Rubber is gonna be fun!!!


Mod? Uhh...how 'bout we split the difference and run 10.5's? Save on tires a bit?


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Mod? Uhh...how 'bout we split the difference and run 10.5's? Save on tires a bit?


Would be nice to have enough racers for 13.5, 10.5 and Mod foam.


----------



## John Warner

Would be even nicer if everybody had either a 13.5 or a 10.5.
Leastwise speaking for myself anyway!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I was thinking rubber. 10.5/rubber sounds delicious.


----------



## John Warner

Care for some salt with that?


----------



## Max

10.5 is mod according to '09 Roar rule book....


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Sorry guys I was home sick this past weekend. I am planning on 13.5 TC foam for this weekend, I am planning on the Region 5 race the next. I heard the 13.5 rubber tire class at the nats was a joke........ Rubber tire, TC parking lot sounds fun... We'll need lots of Coke, sugar water, VHT, etc.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> 10.5 is mod according to '09 Roar rule book....


Your right Max,
I guess I should have said 10.5/19t Class (Sedan)


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Max said:


> 10.5 is mod according to '09 Roar rule book....


_Whew!!!!_ Had to run and check my calendar real quick. I was right....It is still 2008.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> _Whew!!!!_ Had to run and check my calendar real quick. I was right....It is still 2008.


We didn't mean to make you get up, sorry dude.


----------



## Max

S. Jerusalem said:


> _Whew!!!!_ Had to run and check my calendar real quick. I was right....It is still 2008.


I didn't mean for you to make your heart skip a beat...I just thought I would give you a little bit of a heads up...10.5 rubber it is...


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I am planning on 13.5 TC foam for this weekend, I am planning on the Region 5 race the next.


Interesting strategy, race a class locally that does not yet exist (at least optimally), and then race something completely different at the regionals.... 

You are a crafty one Mr. Mur-Dog..... I will be keeping an eye on you.. :freak:

And just because I like to stick my nose in things, I think it would be wise personally to go straight to the '09 rules like BFG. It saves (well if this rare event happened) a new person entering the hobby from having to deal with a $75 motor that will only be good for awhile. Just having to explain the mess is enough to deter some people from the hobby I imagine. Yes, it will be good for mod, but we all know how often that happens.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DUBS

Question to all:
How far away is this "NEW" track away from Larry's Perfomance R/C? That is where I race and always looking for new tracks in the area.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DUBS said:


> Question to all:
> How far away is this "NEW" track away from Larry's Perfomance R/C? That is where I race and always looking for new tracks in the area.


Dubs, from Larry's the distance is 158.98 miles

Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## DUBS

WOW!!!! Well I guess you wont be seeing me any time soon. I thought that this was in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DUBS said:


> WOW!!!! Well I guess you wont be seeing me any time soon. I thought that this was in Grand Rapids.


Dubs,
Wyoming MI. is a suburb of Grand Rapids.
We a located about 5 Miles from down town.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kickyfast said:


> Interesting strategy, race a class locally that does not yet exist (at least optimally), and then race something completely different at the regionals....
> 
> You are a crafty one Mr. Mur-Dog..... I will be keeping an eye on you.. :freak:
> 
> And just because I like to stick my nose in things, I think it would be wise personally to go straight to the '09 rules like BFG. It saves (well if this rare event happened) a new person entering the hobby from having to deal with a $75 motor that will only be good for awhile. Just having to explain the mess is enough to deter some people from the hobby I imagine. Yes, it will be good for mod, but we all know how often that happens.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


BFG runs the 13.5 in stock. That's not even ROAR legal now. No biggie. I can run whatever you guys wanna.....as long as it's rubber tire. My vote's for either 13.5 or 10.5...Mod is for guys with money.


----------



## kevinm

DUBS said:


> WOW!!!! Well I guess you wont be seeing me any time soon. I thought that this was in Grand Rapids.


Just be glad it's not in the _state_ of Wyoming.
However, there is parking lot racing closer to home (your home, anyway) in Grand Blanc at Hobbytown USA. Not sure what the starting date is this year, but every saturday when Mother Nature doesn't do the "R" word.


----------



## John Warner

Kevin..... I think the "R" word is by far much better than the "S" word!!


----------



## kevinm

I agree.


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob.... check your pm's.


----------



## Promatchracer

Any of you guys going to come up for the Spring Fling Race in Saint Ignace 
We have over 60 entries right now 
We still need some more ppl for road course 
I will attach a flyer shortly


----------



## Promatchracer




----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> BFG runs the 13.5 in stock. That's not even ROAR legal now. No biggie. I can run whatever you guys wanna.....as long as it's rubber tire. My vote's for either 13.5 or 10.5...Mod is for guys with money.


My vote is for 12th scale on the pavement!!!


----------



## Guest

*Parking lot prep*

So are there any logistics that need to be sorted to ensure adequate preparation for when the weather changes? Drivers stand, borders etc.

Let me know if I can help, either time, material, or funds.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> So are there any logistics that need to be sorted to ensure adequate preparation for when the weather changes? Drivers stand, borders etc.
> 
> Let me know if I can help, either time, material, or funds.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Thanks Mike,
Well, we will be in need of some sort of a drivers stand, preferably one that can be set up easily on a weekly basis. 
As far as boarders go I was thinking a 2X4 construction for the outer perimeter and fire hose for the lane dividers. Kind of like we used to do at Riders. Also we will need more fire hose as will. I only have about 1/3 of what we used at Riders
Of course I'm always open to new and innovative ideas.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> My vote is for 12th scale on the pavement!!!


You have my vote. I think it would be a blast!:thumbsup:

BTW: I'm just lovin this Spring weather.....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

kevinm said:


> Just be glad it's not in the _state_ of Wyoming.
> However, there is parking lot racing closer to home (your home, anyway) in Grand Blanc at Hobbytown USA. Not sure what the starting date is this year, but every saturday when Mother Nature doesn't do the "R" word.


Man... Your guys's hobbytown is alot better than ours. Ours only sells traxxas stuff and won't even consider any organized racing. Maybe thats because the guy that owns it only does r/c airplanes and doesn't really care about anything else? The store is a joke... Gotta order all my stuff online cuz they won't order anything but traxxas and airplane/helicopter stuff.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> BTW: I'm just lovin this Spring weather.....


 Stupid weather. I guess this is what happens when I buy a motorcycle. Should have bought a snowmobile instead. It'd be 60 and sunny now!


----------



## John Warner

Bill,

What did we buy in the way of a motorcycle??????


----------



## John Warner

Fred,

All six pieces are finally painted and ready to deliver and exchange!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill,
> 
> What did we buy in the way of a motorcycle??????


A Kawasaki Vulcan 900 custom....


----------



## John Warner

WoW... Nice!!


----------



## John Warner

Consider yourself tagged!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

what are you saying there john? am i it?


----------



## John Warner

Naw, you're too fast, I couldn't catch you on my best day.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Naw, you're too fast, I couldn't catch you on my best day.


haha, its funny cause its true


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> haha, its funny cause its true


Only you would admit it though!


----------



## John Warner

Guess I plan on trying to run 12th stock tomorrow if theres enough to race.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Guess I plan on trying to run 12th stock tomorrow if theres enough to race.


you better be there on time then


----------



## John Warner

Wow, where did all of the sedans come from??
A few weeks ago there were none, now they outnumber the 12th scale cars!


----------



## John Warner

Man, talk about your slam-dunk drivers stands......


----------



## Fred Knapp

With this weekends Regional race going on in Fort Wayne the turn out I expect will be light. Good luck to those from our area attending.

Saturday I will be meeting with the people from Grand Rapids BMX Club to negotiate a sub lease on a piece of property. The goal is to secure the property for ten years in hopes of putting in a permanent out door on road race facility with in the next year or two.

I know, I know, its going to be way to expensive for the few serious on road racers we have in this area. Well, my answer to that is if we have the property at our disposal we are half way there!!!

Its a goal that I have and want to pursue it. I know I won't be able to do it alone, it will have to be a collaborative effort. There are a couple at this point that have expressed interest in this project and willing to come aboard and help, physically and financially.
How about you? Can you catch the dream?


----------



## John Warner

Will the track be open Saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Will the track be open Saturday?


Yes, We will be open today. Hope you can make it.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew........

Way to start off the day with a BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Jaco Prism tires.... 12th scale & sedan. Only $9.99 per set at StormerHobbies.com

http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-b...n=&mterm=Jaco&oterm=&uterm=&sthumb=on&smode=0


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew........
> 
> Way to start off the day with a BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY LIPOSACK!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

i Like the way this weather is warming up, that means asphalt racing sooon!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 48 8:02.24 *Max Kuenning* 
2 5 48 8:02.42 *Terry Rott* 
3 2 48 8:05.83 *Chuck Lonergan * 
4 0 46 8:00.45 *Thomas Heys * 
5 3 46 8:00.84 Phil Zimmerman 
6 8 45 8:05.06 Sean Bushnell 
7 7 44 8:06.84 John Kissel 
8 4 23 3:55.34 *James brink * 
9 9 22 4:36.98 Ken Miller 6 
10 6 10 2:45.11 Phillip Zimmerman


wow i think grand rapids represented at the Regonals just fine!!
good job to everyone who went down there


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Andrew........
> 
> Way to start off the day with a BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did RLK blow up a battery? LiPo or Nimh ?


----------



## John Warner

It WAS a NiMh!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> It WAS a NiMh!


I think i need to make the Nicklesack?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> I think i need to make the Nicklesack?


Uh, how about making yourself a Knapsack!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Uh, how about making yourself a Knapsack!


because im not supposed to sleep at the track


----------



## Andrew Knapp

jesse, you have a private private message


----------



## John Warner

Wow, a private private message? Must be really private! j/k!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Wow, a private private message? Must be really private! j/k!


lol private message just sounded to boring so i wanted to make it myserious so now its a private private message


----------



## Max

ok....when will Jesse ever answer his phone...


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> ok....when will Jesse ever answer his phone...


In this lifetime, apparently NEVER


----------



## John Warner

And the winner of the Snap-On drawing for the $5,000.00 tool cabinet is........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice Tool Cabinet.
Now you need to spend $5,000.00 gettin it full of goodies.


----------



## John Warner

$5,000.00 wouldn't make a start at their prices!.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> $5,000.00 wouldn't make a start at their prices!.


Well I guess you'll have to take that 5 grand and just get a little somethin somethin for each of those drawers.


----------



## J FAST

Jesse? That guy is dead. My new name is Todd...... Sweeny Todd...and I'll have my revenge!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Well I guess you'll have to take that 5 grand and just get a little somethin somethin for each of those drawers.


I really appreciate that Fred, That'll help!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Jesse? That guy is dead. My new name is Todd...... Sweeny Todd...and I'll have my revenge!!!!!!


OH NO ITS SWEENY TODD, did you kill jesse?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Jesse? That guy is dead. My new name is Todd...... Sweeny Todd...and I'll have my revenge!!!!!!


Oh No, a demon barber on the loose. No, I don't need a shave.


----------



## John Warner

Ah ha.... You're talking about Benjamin Barker!!

Hey Fred, how'd you like Mrs. Lovett's pie? LoL!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Wow John- nice tool box. I'm not gonna tell ya what I can get one for at Lowe's down here... I can get a REALLY nice 5 drawer for like the ones that sit on top of ones like yours for around $250.




Spread the word- Boycott Safelite


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, not to bad for my $1.00 ticket investment. I don't know if what you're talking about will fit this thing. It's 72 5/16" wide, 29" deep, 45" tall, weighs 692lbs empty, will hold 6,000lbs of tools and has 45,282 cubic inches of storage space in it's 16 spacious drawers. Oh.... and of course it's for sale!!!!


----------



## Denney

I'll give you $2...an easy 100% return on your investment...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Don't let Denny low ball you. 
I can go 4 dollars but you'll have to deliver that 692lb beast.


----------



## John Warner

Will that be cash, or would you need to make payments?


----------



## bill941

John you have a private private message again lol


----------



## DamageIncRacing

How's this Warnout- $20, but you'll need to deliver...





Spread the word- Boycott Safelite


----------



## John Warner

Got to read all of this!!!!!!!

Subject: Home Depot Scam

Scam at Home Depot !!!!!

A friend of mine told me about this and he wanted to warn others of his 
experience:

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers.Over the 
last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply 
going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be 
naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you 
are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start wiping your 
windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of 
their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look . Whe n you thank them and 
offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to another 
Home Depot. You agree and they get in the backseat. On the way, they start 
undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts 
crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. I had my 
wallet stolen December 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 
29th. Also January 2nd, 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, three times last 
Saturday and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful.

P.S. Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99.


----------



## John Warner

The U.S. Indoor Champs has a VERY active thread going over on rctech.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214912

Pretty good discussion going on which includes handout rubber tire this year.
Come join in and give your input!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> The U.S. Indoor Champs has a VERY active thread going over on rctech.
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214912
> 
> Pretty good discussion going on which includes handout rubber tire this year.
> Come join in and give your input!!


eww rubber tire...thats really what we need 20 classes with 15 people in each


----------



## John Warner

Nothing wrong with adding a rubber tire class for this year.
After all, TC is of the dying breed, and it might breath a little
life back into it. Remember this.... I don't even own a TC anymore.
I do however plan on buying myself a Pro-10 car here quite soon!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I really want a pro 10 car too, i think it will be really fun.
now since this pro 10 class is back...and sedan is dying out....will pro 10 become the sedan class???? will the sedans vanish????


----------



## John Warner

Are you asking what my thoughts are?

Anyway, I doubt TC will die off entirely,
but I think the 10th scale pan cars will
definitely become more popular than TC
mainly because of the costs involved
taking into consideration today's economy.

That's what I see happening.

New touring car..... $450.00+
New Pro-10 car..... $250.00
Let's not forget the additional costs of tons of
spare parts, tuning parts and upgrades for a TC!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Nothing wrong with adding a rubber tire class for this year.
> After all, TC is of the dying breed, and it might breath a little
> life back into it. Remember this.... I don't even own a TC anymore.
> I do however plan on buying myself a Pro-10 car here quite soon!


No doubt that TC is in a slump but dying, maybe.
One could argue that as far as the Pro-10 class goes, been there and done that and it died. As far as rubber tires are concerned, maybe a stock class but nothing more. I don't see this as being a huge class either.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Cleveland:

I have been attending this race since 1991, missed a couple of years (1999-2001), I do not see myself going back since the schedule gets more and more out of control, I have zero desire to get in the car and drive back to GR at 7 or 8 on a Sunday night when we could be done by 2 in the afternoon, if the race director wanted. There is no reason that Mr. Bill should have given people that were in multiple A mains this year 20 + minutes to get ready to run their next main b/c they are back to back, it was there choice to sign up for all those classes, they need to deal with it. Cut the classes back as well, on Sunday each A main adds about 30 minutes to the day. Roar also needs to work on the triple A mains for onroad, talk about a waste of time!!!! I am sure that I am not the only one that does not have the ability to take weeks a weeks off a year to race r/c, I also would like to leave a race at a reasonable time on a Sunday, is that too much to ask? Maybe I need to have my own race.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Pro 10 Class: Love it! I hope they end up developing the class to run with the current lipos that are on the market now. I really do not want to deal with 4 cell or some other lipo that will be on the market in the next year or so. I hear that Vegas and Cleveland are going to have a pro 10 class this year, it seems that we should get a year of club racing going first and some rules from ROAR before race directors set their own rules. These race directors are talking about these cars for their next races but at this point I think the Corally is the only car that is available right now.........


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Go back to work Murray.........


----------



## bill941

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Cleveland:
> 
> I have been attending this race since 1991, missed a couple of years (1999-2001), I do not see myself going back since the schedule gets more and more out of control, I have zero desire to get in the car and drive back to GR at 7 or 8 on a Sunday night when we could be done by 2 in the afternoon, if the race director wanted. There is no reason that Mr. Bill should have given people that were in multiple A mains this year 20 + minutes to get ready to run their next main b/c they are back to back, it was there choice to sign up for all those classes, they need to deal with it. Cut the classes back as well, on Sunday each A main adds about 30 minutes to the day. Roar also needs to work on the triple A mains for onroad, talk about a waste of time!!!! I am sure that I am not the only one that does not have the ability to take weeks a weeks off a year to race r/c, I also would like to leave a race at a reasonable time on a Sunday, is that too much to ask? Maybe I need to have my own race.


Yes I Agree as part of the crew at the champs.We at the champs agree about the breaks that's why it's not going to be done that way instead of using 20 min for breaks the class order will be changed to allow for no breaks during qual other then between round resorts mainly.For the mains we will break up the A's with the B's or even the C's.

We like and I think most people would agree all the best racing at the end but not all that time it took to do it. So basicly no breaks for the mains just moving right along.

As far as getting out at a decent time I agree.we have reworked the schedule some which should help.I know mr.bill and I want to get you guys done and out as fast as possible.Hope that helps.


Bill


----------



## bill941

On another note I should be making a trip up to Rapid Compettition Raceway either this weekend or next.I know I will see some great racing going on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

bill941 said:


> On another note I should be making a trip up to Rapid Compettition Raceway either this weekend or next.I know I will see some great racing going on!:thumbsup:


Great, looking forward to it. 
I'm hoping the weather is crappy so that we might have some kind of a crowd. We are at the end of the season you know.


----------



## John Warner

We're at the end of what season? My thermometer says differently!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> We're at the end of what season? My thermometer says differently!










OK, Carpet season.
Ding ding ding ding ding, I win, Ha.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, but the BIG questions is..............
Just what exactly did you win?? So, ha right back at ya!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

its funny, he doesnt really wanna answer that question john


----------



## John Warner

I'm sure he doesnt!!
And to be father like son...... BANG goes the another pack!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> I'm sure he doesnt!!
> And to be father like son...... BANG goes the another pack!!!!


he wants to be just like me when he grows up LOL speaking of growing up i think its someones birthday tomorrow.....who could that be??? hmm


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm lets see.. Alicia? Allison? Alex? Andrew? Fred? Mary? Grady? Brindy?

Oh, I know. MySpace sent me a notice that it's you!

And you'll be how old????


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hummmm lets see.. Alicia? Allison? Alex? Andrew? Fred? Mary? Grady? Brindy?
> 
> Oh, I know. MySpace sent me a notice that it's you!
> 
> And you'll be how old????


sorry its not me,
guess again...ill tell you his/her age has a 5 in it


----------



## John Warner

The old man by chance?
Must be, he's the only one in his 5's.. LoL!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> The old man by chance?
> Must be, he's the only one in his 5's.. LoL!


good job, and that is a correct term now "old man" i jsut dont remember how old he will be tho, too big of numbers...cant count that high


----------



## John Warner

Well I can tell you it's like 53 or 54, or even 55 I think!
Pretty sure it's 54 though.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Well I can tell you it's like 53 or 54, or even 55 I think!
> Pretty sure it's 54 though.


no its 53 i belive


----------



## John Warner

Could be


----------



## John Warner

An d roo....... PM for you


----------



## kevinm

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Pro 10 Class: Love it! I hope they end up developing the class to run with the current lipos that are on the market now. I really do not want to deal with 4 cell or some other lipo that will be on the market in the next year or so. ........


One way to use LiPo would be the same way some oval tracks are going. They use Novak's 21.5 turn motor with a 2-cell lipo, which is roughly the same speed as 4-cell with a 13.5 motor. Another possibility is the new Novak "Mongoose" system motors designed for 1/18th scales. Smaller motor = less horsepower, but the RPMs are still relatively high, so you won't need to run a pinion that's 5 teeth smaller than your spur. It would also fit a lot better in a 1/12th scale. I've got one ordered for my 18th scale, but might do a dyno test before I install it.


----------



## kevinm

On another subject, have you guys made any decisions yet about when (or if) you'll go outdoor racing? Still inside for a couple weeks?


----------



## bill941

John and fred you have a private private message lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> On another subject, have you guys made any decisions yet about when (or if) you'll go outdoor racing? Still inside for a couple weeks?


Kevin,
No decisions made as of yet on outdoor racing, although I'm leaning toward "not". Only two people have had any real interest to do so. April 26 will be the official end to our indoor racing season. With everyone gearing up to go play in the dirt I am doubtful of meaningful turnout.


----------



## John Warner

Has anybody seen Fred? I know it's his birthday today.
Maybe he's still sleeping. Hard to wake up at his age!

Also, he has PM's


----------



## John Warner

I love those private private messages, they're the best!!


----------



## crashmaster

do you even know how to use them old farts lol


----------



## John Warner

Mines kinda dusty sometimes. Other than that, it's all good!


----------



## crashmaster

yo johney wornout turn your myspace on


----------



## John Warner

There ya go my brother, it's on!


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Kevin,
> No decisions made as of yet on outdoor racing, although I'm leaning toward "not".




But, I can't say that I blame you. I agree that the turnouts would most likely be miserable with a bunch of work involved for little return.

Still, thanks again Fred for providing a great place for the local carpet racers!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> But, I can't say that I blame you. I agree that the turnouts would most likely be miserable with a bunch of work involved for little return.
> 
> Still, thanks again Fred for providing a great place for the local carpet racers!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Thanks Mike, It's truly been my pleasure.


----------



## kevinm

Well, I guess you'll just have to make the trip over to Grand Blanc. They plan on starting up in May (weather permitting, of course). Yeah, I know: "gas is expensive". But how much is fun worth?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kevinm said:


> Well, I guess you'll just have to make the trip over to Grand Blanc. They plan on starting up in May (weather permitting, of course). Yeah, I know: "gas is expensive". But how much is fun worth?


i always did have a fun time in grand blanc


----------



## J FAST

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRED!!!!!!!! Im an April baby too. The big 30 on sunday!!!


----------



## John Warner

30! Wow, I can almost remember turning 30 once.

So then..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, come Sunday of course!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

30...30... That wasn't so long ago! LOL! Hey Johnny Boy- check out my MySpace Blog now. Seems that place we were discussing has gotten stupider since you last dealt with 'em.





Spread the word...Boycott Safelite


----------



## kevinm

Who's planning to race onroad on saturday? Which classes?


----------



## John Warner

I am..... 12th scale for me. From what I understand, Fred will be as well.


----------



## HPSmart

Will there be anything exciting going on for the last race of the season ?


----------



## Fred Knapp

HPSmart said:


> Will there be anything exciting going on for the last race of the season ?


If your racing it will be exciting.
Andrew and I will be there, Sedan for drew and 12th for me!!!


----------



## John Warner

I vote for Mary's Sloppy Joes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I vote for some Sloppy Joes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too, to bad the wife has to work Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

I thought the last race of the season isn't this weekend, but the following one, correct?


----------



## Denney

12th for me too...maybe sedan, if I feel like fixing it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I thought the last race of the season isn't this weekend, but the following one, correct?


This weekend is the last official race of the season.
Unofficial races will be any weekend after that if and when the need arises.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Denney said:


> 12th for me too...maybe sedan, if I feel like fixing it.


of course you have to fix ur touring car


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> of course you have to fix ur touring car


If I remember correctly, you fixed yours three times last weekend!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> If I remember correctly, you fixed yours three times last weekend!


I dont keep count anymore


----------



## John Warner

Bet your Dad does!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

lol yeah


----------



## Max

Im ready for some 12th scale again...dirt was lame...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Im ready for some 12th scale again...dirt was lame...


We'll see you in the morning then!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Max said:


> Im ready for some 12th scale again...dirt was lame...


Naw it ain't. Come get yer tail smoked on the outdoor track.


----------



## Max

S. Jerusalem said:


> Naw it ain't. Come get yer tail smoked on the outdoor track.


no...my statement about dirt stands...come get smoked in 12th scale then i will come and race some dirt...


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Max said:


> no...my statement about dirt stands...come get smoked in 12th scale then i will come and race some dirt...


Dude, I can't even stay on the same lap as you in 1/12. Dirt gives me a fighting chance.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max Kuenning----------> "Professional Grade"!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The indoor carpet racing season has concluded and thanks to all that participated to help make it a success!!!

May threw June when I feel up to it I'll start the process of cleaning boarders,
repainting the outer track perimeter and cleaning things up.

If anyone has time and would like to help just let me know and I can work around your schedule.

Plans are to re-open Aug 12 so that we may allow those that will be going to 
the 2008 INTERNATIONAL INDOOR CHAMPIONSHIPS to get adequate practice time and prepare.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Thanks Fred!!!! I look forward to the fall!


----------



## John Warner

Will there also be a Cleveland warm-up on the schedule?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Will there also be a Cleveland warm-up on the schedule?


Absolutely!!!, but that date will be determined in the fall.


----------



## John Warner

Here's what happened to both Gentry cars when they tried to "crowd" the #101 car!!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## crashmaster

i will be doing that in 2 weeks with my vdub only if i can find tires


----------



## Fred Knapp

107 Days until we are racing on carpet!!!


----------



## John Warner

Oh really..
Will there be a Grand Opening Extravaganza?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Oh really..
> Will there be a Grand Opening Extravaganza?


Don't know about an ectravaganza, but there will be a warm up.


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Fred can you give me a call I was wondering if you got an extra roll of carpet or 2 that I can use for my spring fling race this weekend or I could buy it LMK Asap 
Thanks 
Casey 231 445 0958


----------



## Fred Knapp

Promatchracer said:


> Hey Fred can you give me a call I was wondering if you got an extra roll of carpet or 2 that I can use for my spring fling race this weekend or I could buy it LMK Asap
> Thanks
> Casey 231 445 0958


Casey,
I probably have something you can use. I give you a call tonight.


----------



## Promatchracer

Thanks Fred I have a buddy that lives up here and works out of Newago So I will try and see if he can get it on thursday or friday if you do have some 
Thanks 
Casey


----------



## Fred Knapp

Casey, I forgot to tell you that I work until 5:00pm so you'll need to arrange to pick it up shortly there after. LMK.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I Already Miss On-Road racing


----------



## John Warner

Classes for the 29th Cleveland US Indoor Champs 2008 

TC Rubber 13.5
TC Foam 17.5
1/12 Stock 17.5
1/12 Masters 17.5
TC Foam 13.5
1/12 Pro 13.5
Pro 10 GT 13.5
TC Modifed Foam
1/12 Modifed

We know that you will have many question about batteries,tires, and motors as soon as we can, you will have that information .


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like a little somethin for everybody!!!


----------



## John Warner

They're here......!!


----------



## crashmaster

nice looking pan car there johny boy


----------



## John Warner

Actually, all three of them are!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Actually, all three of them are!!:thumbsup:


Kewl, can't wait to start building them.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I'm gonna get two and strap 'em to some shoes so I don't have to waste my precious gas going to work.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason, 
Somehow I don't believe that, but let me know when you do so I can watch.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- Safelite is still at it. Check out my MySpace blog for what they are saying now.


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

TWENTY NINE LINES TO MAKE YOU SMILE 

1. My wife and I divorced over religious differences, She thought she was God and I didn't. 
2. I don't suffer from insanity; I enjoy every minute of it. 
3. Some people are alive only because it's illegal to kill them. 
4. I used to have a handle on life, but it broke. 
5. Don't take life too seriously; No one gets out alive. 
6. You're just jealous because the voices only talk to me. 
7. Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.
8. Earth is the insane asylum for the universe. 
9. I'm not a complete idiot -- Some parts are just missing. 
10. Out of my mind. Back in five minutes. 
11. NyQuil, the stuffy, sneezy, why-the-heck-is-the- room-spinning medicine. 
12. God must love stupid people; He made so many. 
13. The gene pool could use a little chlorine. 
14. Consciousness: That annoying time between naps. 
15. Ever stop to think, and forget to start again? 
16. Being "over the hill" is much better than being under it! 
17. Wrinkled Was Not One of the Things I Wanted to Be When I Grew up. 
18. Procrastinate Now! 
19. I Have a Degree in Liberal Arts; Do You Want Fries With That? 
20. A hangover is the wrath of grapes. 
21. A journey of a thousand miles begins with a cash advance 
22. Stupidity is not a handicap. Park elsewhere! 
23. They call it PMS because Mad Cow Disease was already taken.
24. He who dies with the most toys is nonetheless DEAD. 
25. A picture is worth a thousand words, but it uses up three thousand times the memory.
26. Ham and eggs...A day's work for a chicken, a lifetime commitment for a pig. 
27. The trouble with life is there's no background music. 
28. The original point and click interface was a Smith & Wesson. 
29. I smile because I don't know what the hell is going on. 


Appreciate every single thing you have, especially your friends! Life is too short and friends are too few.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pictures of my Gen X 10 and the body that I'll be putting on it!!!


----------



## John Warner

Do you have it built YET??? Mines ready to go except for the electronics!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Do you have it built YET??? Mines ready to go except for the electronics!


Nope.

Kevin,
Sent you a PM.


----------



## John Warner

What's the world coming to...........

Pooch hooch: A dog laps up the so-called 'tail-wagging beer'


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> What's the world coming to...........


This is where it's ending up.


----------



## John Warner

That's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Guys my wife is having a yard sale next weekend and said that if I dont sell my RC stuff by then she is going to sell it there. I hate to see stuff go to some kid that is just going to run it into walls at his house. If anyone wants a 12l3 and all the tools and parts that would go along with it let me know.


----------



## crashmaster

poor poor jerried


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jerrod, 
At least that kid will be having fun.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Jerrod, your wife said, (sorry I'm stuck on said) never mind I was going to say something Jerrod but forget it!

L8tr 


Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have Andrew's Pro 10 built.


----------



## John Warner

about time, don't ya think!:thumbsup:



Fred Knapp said:


> We have Andrew's Pro 10 built.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

john, you know the best part. I didnt build it, so if somethings wrong it wasnt my fault LOL
but i dont think my dad built it wrong so yeah.......when do you want to have a practice day for the pro 10s?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> john, you know the best part. I didnt build it, so if somethings wrong it wasnt my fault LOL
> but i dont think my dad built it wrong so yeah.......when do you want to have a practice day for the pro 10s?


Well, if he built yours wrong, maybe he learned from his mistakes and will build his correctly! Practice day sounds like a great plan to me. Pro-10 & 12th scale one Saturday sometime soon?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

yeahhh


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Let me know if you guys are gonna go up there.


----------



## okracer

whats a 12/3


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Associated 12L3


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> Let me know if you guys are gonna go up there.


Without a doubt!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jason,
I know you need that table, I'll get it for you tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Jason,
> I know you need that table, I'll get it for you tomorrow.


Might as well. After all the SOS is just down the hallway!!! LoL!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I wanna see those gen x 10's rip, too.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> I wanna see those gen x 10's rip, too.


It will be just a bit before that happens, need to figure out tires and get bodies.


----------



## Denney

Make sure to give us a few days notice...I'd be down for a 10th/12th practice day.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

ok well put a notice out before we go


----------



## John Warner

2008 Indoor Champs Classes & Rules Can Be Viewed Here............

http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/class rules.pdf


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

I'm starting out with double pinks all the way around and I also have purple fronts.
for the body....... you'll see.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting out with double pinks all the way around and I also have purple fronts.
> for the body....... you'll see.


Hey Tim,
Did you get a BMI Pro 10? 
Which tire company are you using?


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

I have a 10Lt right now and wil be getting a DB10R soon. I just have to wait until everything gets back to normal here.
right now I am running jaco.
call me on Thrusday (cell, that's all that's working right now)


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I miss onroad


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> I miss onroad


Word....

August 12th can't get here fast enough.... Maybe we need some warm ups for the warm up?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

haha i hear you on that


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Word....
> 
> August 12th can't get here fast enough.... Maybe we need some warm ups for the warm up?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Plans are to re-open Aug 12 so that we may allow those that will be going to 
the 2008 INTERNATIONAL INDOOR CHAMPIONSHIPS to get adequate practice time and prepare.

Hmmm, a warm for the warm up? Sounds good to me.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Hmmm, a warm for the warm up? Sounds good to me.


Or maybe even a warm-up for the warm-up prior to the actual warm-up?:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

We're having the pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre-pre (-pre?)warmup tomorrow in Grand Blanc. The carpet looks suspiciously similar to asphalt.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Man i wish i coulda been there


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, do you always marshal looking like that?


----------



## Max

onroad..........yet.....im bored, i need something to do


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Hmmm, a warm for the warm up? Sounds good to me.





Max said:


> onroad..........yet.....im bored, i need something to do


What do you want Fred, drugs, women, money, power? Anything, even a chance to run on the rug once a month..........

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

I hear that Mike has a 3.5 brushless motor he may be willing to throw in to sweeten up the deal....


----------



## John Warner

Mike..... Fred has plenty of drugs, if you include his Prozac and Viagra.

Bill..... Somebody could get hurt if he ran that 3.5.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill..... Somebody could get hurt if he ran that 3.5.


Yeah, but if somebody got hurt, that means he'd be running something. And if he's running something, it means that the track is open. And if the track is open, I'd gladly take the chance of being smacked by a brushless powered land missile. I'll take take one for the team on this one!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Mike..... Fred has plenty of drugs, if you include his Prozac and Viagra.


Nice one John, you know that the Prozac is for my daughter.
Now the Viagra!!!

Mike, Bill, and Max what exactly do you have in mind. I'm sure there is something we can do. It would be nice to get 6 to 10 people out on the carpet. Lets work out a summer schedule and get-er done.


----------



## WarpWind

I would be nice to run on the rug at least once a month. I'm so getting burned out dirt. I think the MORL series is gonna be about enough of that for me. I think I'm turning into one of those old guys that hates getting his vehicles dirty.


----------



## Max

Fred,
Im just bored and dont have anything to do on the weekends... that would be nice to be able to run once a month like bill said (on carpet)


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yeah, if we can get enough people to say they want to come out one day and play/practice/race, then i think we could do that, sounds FUN!!


----------



## Max

I'll just have fun in my driveway for now...rubber tire, super stock...nothing but fun


----------



## Guest

Max said:


> I'll just have fun in my driveway for now...rubber tire, super stock...nothing but fun


Max, I will be hitting Grand Blanc in a week or three. Your welcome to join Bill and I if you would like.

Once a month would be a great start, just pick a weekend that is not a MORL race and I will be there.

To bad we couldn't get some (electric) parking lot going at Riders once or twice a month.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max

kickyfast said:


> Max, I will be hitting Grand Blanc in a week or three. Your welcome to join Bill and I if you would like.
> 
> Once a month would be a great start, just pick a weekend that is not a MORL race and I will be there.
> 
> To bad we couldn't get some (electric) parking lot going at Riders once or twice a month.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Thats not a bad idea...maybe they have forgotten about all the noise that there never was...sounds good to me. Let me know


----------



## John Warner

Fred, I'm sure you know I'm game for the once a month thing.
However, I have a prior commitment on June 14th, so that particular Saturday wouldn't work for me.


----------



## John Warner

Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

There is to much going on in the month of June to schedule any dates to run on the carpet. If you guys would like we could do a day or two in July.
The 5th, 19th and 26th are open. LMK.


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Please PM me your phone#.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> If you guys would like we could do a day or two in July.
> The 5th, 19th and 26th are open. LMK.


On the 5th I, along with Bill will be recovering from Hesperia, but the 19th and 26th both work for me. If you open, I will be there those two days.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> On the 5th I, along with Bill will be recovering from Hesperia, but the 19th and 26th both work for me. If you open, I will be there those two days.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Great, I'll plan on it!!!


----------



## John Warner

Either this one....








Or this one....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

For me i think i would take the first one, the saleen


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Skyline....all the way.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Skyline....all the way.


don't you need a pro-10 first?????


----------



## Fred Knapp

It looks like there will be at least six of us now with a new 10th scale pan car.
Looking forward to the upcoming season!!!


----------



## John Warner

Okay I give. Who's the other three?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Okay I give. Who's the other three?


You'll see!!!


----------



## John Warner

Humph! Well anyway, my new Pro-10 is all ready to go. Except for a few minor
necessities such as..... a body, a brushless system and about four or so tires.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Humph! Well anyway, my new Pro-10 is all ready to go. Except for a few minor
> necessities such as..... a body, a brushless system and about four or so tires.


yeah same here, i really wish my dad would order that stuff soooon


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Andrew..... me too!!! Now all we need is for you to give him the $$$$ for the three of us!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I KNOW RIGHT!! maybe you should pay this time??


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Who else out there is thinking about getting a Pro-10, and if you are what model???


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

I need some help in finding parts for a HPI pro2 for a friend. mostly the aluminum bulkheads and the upper and lower a arms. and rear body posts.
LMK if you have any new or close to new.

 Thanks


----------



## S. Jerusalem

TimXLB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help in finding parts for a HPI pro2 for a friend. mostly the aluminum bulkheads and the upper and lower a arms. and rear body posts.
> LMK if you have any new or close to new.
> 
> Thanks



Get a hold of Apple. He might be the hook-up.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John, You got a private private message.


----------



## TimXLB

S. Jerusalem:

Hi,

Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

john, ygpm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's the CRC Gen X with a Corvette body.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Here's the CRC Gen X with a Corvette body.


thats the body i want


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
I did get yours ordered. It is out of stock at the moment but it shouldn't be to long.

So far the Pro 10 class could look something like,

Denney
Doug
Andrew
John 
Fred
Mike M
Mike S
Jesse 
Roy (thinking about it).


----------



## John Warner

Anybody looking for a good inexpensive lipo charger................

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6789


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Ahhhh......Class 1 electronics at their finest. Looks like a killer deal. Built in balancer is dope.


----------



## John Warner

yep, and a vast array of connectors to boot.


----------



## Max

So what is the scheduled practice dates??? Onroad season yet???


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> So what is the scheduled practice dates??? Onroad season yet???


So far we can do July 19 and 26!!


----------



## Max

Jesse where are you???


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> Jesse where are you???


i hear a rumor that he will be back for indoor??


----------



## John Warner

Accounts Receivable Tax 
Building Permit Tax 
CDL License Tax 
Cigarette Tax 
Corporate Income Tax 
Dog License Tax 
Federal Income Tax 
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA) 
Fishing License Tax 
Food License Tax 
Fuel Permit Tax 
Gasoline Tax 
Hunting License Tax 
Inheritance Tax 
Inventory Tax 
IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax), 
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax), 
Liquor Tax, 
Luxury Tax, 
Marriage License Tax, 
Medicare Tax, 
Property Tax, 
Real Estate Tax, 
Service charge taxes, 
Social Security Tax, 
Road Usage Tax (Truckers), 
Sales Taxes, 
Recreational Vehicle Tax, 
School Tax, 
State Income Tax, 
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA), 
Telephone Federal Excise Tax, 
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax, 
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Tax, 
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax,
Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax, 
Telephone State and Local Tax, 
Telephone Usage Charge Tax, 
Utility Tax, 
Vehicle License Registration Tax, 
Vehicle Sales Tax, 
Watercraft Registration Tax, 
Well Permit Tax, 
Workers Compensation Tax. 

STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY? 
Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago,
and our nation was the most prosperous in the world. 
We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.


----------



## John Warner

Breaking News:

CNN reports that gas stations will start showing PORN movies on the
screens of the pumps so that you can see someone else get screwed at
the same time you do.: !!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

wow john...wow


----------



## Andrew Knapp

onroad yet????


----------



## MikeBob

http://www.redrc.net/2008/06/associated-factory-team-rc10r5-kit/#more-9932

look has a pro 10 style car now


----------



## MikeBob

i guess sedan is truly on the way out


----------



## John Warner

Quite nice looking!


----------



## John Warner

And I have to agree about sedans.
Looks like we'll never see the XRay T2-08.5, 09, 09.5 or the 10.0! LoL!!


----------



## WarpWind

Hey, lets not too far ahead of ourselves here. Sedans haven't really died off yet. 10th scale pan cars went away for a reason. And they could again. Personally, I think a LiPo replacement for 4 cell packs would be the last nail in the proverbial coffin. But that 10R5 is awfully tempting... even with lousy NiMH batteries in it....

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

MEN ARE JUST HAPPIER PEOPLE 


NICKNAMES
If Laura, Kate and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah.
If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Godzilla and Four-eyes.

EATING OUT
When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back.
When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.

MONEY
A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.
A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.

BATHROOMS
A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel .
The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.

ARGUMENTS
A woman has the last word in any argument.
Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

FUTURE
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.
A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

SUCCESS
A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.
A successful woman is one who can find such a man.

MARRIAGE
A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.
A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does.

DRESSING UP
A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail.
A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.

NATURAL
Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.
Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

OFFSPRING
Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams.
A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY
A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I agree with all of those, Johnny Boy- especially the Dressing Up one! But she has to make me do it!


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Hey, lets not too far ahead of ourselves here. Sedans haven't really died off yet. 10th scale pan cars went away for a reason. And they could again. Personally, I think a LiPo replacement for 4 cell packs would be the last nail in the proverbial coffin. But that 10R5 is awfully tempting... even with lousy NiMH batteries in it....
> 
> Bill.


I don't know that I can agree with all of that Bill. Taking into consideration today's advanced technological advancements in RC production and suspension components, then add in the factor of the declining economy, I can't imagine to many racers laying out the big dollars to stay with the ever confusing and complicated shrinking sedan class. My thoughts are that many will enjoy the relative simplicity of the old/new GT pan car class. After witnessing most everybody wheeling a 12th scale vs a sedan this past season I can't imagine that the majority won't join in on a second car that is essentially the same as what they've been racing this past winter. Now, throw in brushless/lipo systems.......!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I don't know that I can agree with all of that Bill. Taking into consideration today's advanced technological advancements in RC production and suspension components, then add in the factor of the declining economy, I can't imagine to many racers laying out the big dollars to stay with the ever confusing and complicated shrinking sedan class. My thoughts are that many will enjoy the relative simplicity of the old/new GT pan car class. After witnessing most everybody wheeling a 12th scale vs a sedan this past season I can't imagine that the majority won't join in on a second car that is essentially the same as what they've been racing this past winter. Now, throw in brushless/lipo systems.......!!:thumbsup:


Of course some will just keep their 4wd's because they can. I'm not ready to get rid of them just yet. 
I was thinking that a pro 10 17.5 lipo would be the way to got but I'm not so sure now. If I'm going to be running the pro 10 and a 1/12 it makes more sense to run 4 cell nimh.
1/10 4 cell 13.5
1/12 4 cell 17.5


----------



## J FAST

*Yo!!*

Andrew,:freak: call me 

Jesse


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Andrew,:freak: call me
> 
> Jesse


Nice to hear from you bro!!!
Yeah my dad will get you the hook up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

July 19th and 26th. Just over a month away until the first carpet on-road practice day!!!


----------



## WarpWind

My only concern with the Pro 10 class is LiPo. I seems many want to run the 7.4v packs in the cars. And even with a 17.5, they're gonna be rockets out there. Some have come up with the idea of a LiPo/21.5 setup. I really don't want to buy another expensive motor for only one class. As long as the class sticks to 4 cells or a voltage at or below 4.8v, then I'm all for it. But I'm thinking I'm gonna get a 1/12th scale before the 1/10th. I know we'll have a strong class of those.

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

1/12............more delicious by the day.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

WarpWind said:


> My only concern with the Pro 10 class is LiPo. I seems many want to run the 7.4v packs in the cars. And even with a 17.5, they're gonna be rockets out there. Some have come up with the idea of a LiPo/21.5 setup. I really don't want to buy another expensive motor for only one class. As long as the class sticks to 4 cells or a voltage at or below 4.8v, then I'm all for it. But I'm thinking I'm gonna get a 1/12th scale before the 1/10th. I know we'll have a strong class of those.
> 
> Bill.


Then again, we haven't tested how fast the 17.5 and lipo will be or the 13.5 and 4 cell will be.


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> 1/12............more delicious by the day.


What!?  Honeymoon over with offroad already? Gotta hold on till at least the fourth....

Bill.


----------



## Max

1/12 = best class ever made


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> 1/12 = best class ever made


maybe to you


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> maybe to you


To many more than just Mr. Kuenning!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> 1/12............more delicious by the day.


Yeah, come race carpet once an a while this coming season.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I wish they had this body in 200mm


----------



## Max

Jesse....Where are you???


----------



## John Warner

Whose Jesse?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Whose Jesse?


Jesse Holman?????


----------



## Max

Im not sure, is that his last name...I haven't heard or seen that name in a long time...

Grand Blanc again Jesse??? Care to join?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hmm, i wanna go to grand blanc sometime this summer, who else?


----------



## J FAST

*Max*

me have no tc but I will have something for indoors. just not sure what yet. I think 10th pan?


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> hmm, i wanna go to grand blanc sometime this summer, who else?


June 28th, I have room for one more to join Bill and I.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> I wish they had this body in 200mm


Mine is on the Fed-ex truck for delivery. :woohoo:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Mine is on the Fed-ex truck for delivery. :woohoo:
> 
> Mike Slaughter


you have a 200mm R9-F??????????????????


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> you have a 200mm R9-F??????????????????


No, just the regular 190mm for the "R".

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

awsome


----------



## kevinm

kickyfast said:


> June 28th, I have room for one more to join Bill and I.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


No racing in Grand Blanc this weekend (21st) due to a Rotten Little Kid's Graduation party (OK, maybe a Rotten Big Kid). The race on the 28th _might_ be held at the Sloan Museum's annual car show instead of at the hobby shop. I'll try to find out.


----------



## 2rc4ever

I really liked the old school 10th scale pan car class come to fruition. I think it will make a resurgence again. I would like to see a 17.5 class to keep it inexpensive, then a 19 turn class then an open class for those no holds bared mod drivers. I am waiting for my CRC Gen X pan car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

No doubt, you will love the Gen X 10. Very easy to build.
17.5 4 cell and spec foam tires would make it about as inexpensive as you can get.


----------



## 02CooperS

I'd love to get one, but I'm very very hesitant b/c of the 4 cell deal. I don't have any more Nimh's and will never buy them again with the growth of the Lipo's. And from reading on the R/C-tech thread is that the cars just simply handle better with 4 cells vs. lipo even if you add weight to the lipo car. I'd be game for Lipo 17.5 with spec foam tires and a short list of approved bodies. I'll just wait and see how things work out this season with you guys before I take the plunge for one.

And Denney. Did you see that HPI Discontinued their Mini Cooper body? The only option now is the $30 flimsy Tamiya body.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I'd love to get one, but I'm very very hesitant b/c of the 4 cell deal. I don't have any more Nimh's and will never buy them again with the growth of the Lipo's. And from reading on the R/C-tech thread is that the cars just simply handle better with 4 cells vs. lipo even if you add weight to the lipo car. *I'd be game for Lipo 17.5 with spec foam tires and a short list of approved bodies.* I'll just wait and see how things work out this season with you guys before I take the plunge for one.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Andy, i some what agree with you on that. I would rather run lipo then 4 cell, but then again that isnt want they run at the big races. and for me i want to get ready to go to cleveland.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy, in a club situation anything is possible. We can run a lipo class for the pro 10's if there is enough interest.
I have a feeling however that 4 cell will be the bigger class because so may of us run 12 scale also.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, when are you going to get some on-road stuff???


----------



## J FAST

Hmmm, decisions,decisions. What to get for onroad? I think I'll start with touring 17.5.lipo that way I dont have to buy a bunch of nimh cell crap. Who else is down for touring foam 17.5? Well off to find a touring car:woohoo:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Hmmm, decisions,decisions. What to get for onroad? I think I'll start with touring 17.5.lipo that way I dont have to buy a bunch of nimh cell crap. Who else is down for touring foam 17.5? Well off to find a touring car:woohoo:


no, i think you should do touring 13.5 lipo, 17.5 is too slow, 13.5 is like a really fast stock motor, so its fun.
and most people ran 13.5 last year anyways


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> no, i think you should do touring 13.5 lipo, 17.5 is too slow, 13.5 is like a really fast stock motor, so its fun.
> and most people ran 13.5 last year anyways


ok but at the indoor champs i think 17.5 is the stock class right? thats what im probably going to run


----------



## J FAST

or is there a 13.5 class at cleaveland?


----------



## bill941

yep sure is.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> or is there a 13.5 class at cleaveland?


17.5 = stock
13.5 = super stock


----------



## Andrew Knapp

PRO 10 GT(13.5)
1/12 Masters(17.5) 
1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod


Yeah, jesse, super stock is the new 19turn, just a little slower


----------



## Andrew Knapp

What classes are you planning on running jesse?


----------



## J FAST

I think 17.5 touring foam and maybe 13.5 touring foam unless I get a 12th scale instead of touring?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

i think you should stick with touring, 12th scale is gay


----------



## J FAST

LOL, You opened up a can of worms!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

yeah, i just had to get that out in the open
but then again it is my opinion


----------



## J FAST

Oh you mean Gay, as in ,having a Gay old time then yes 12th scale IS Gay:hat:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Oh you mean Gay, as in ,having a Gay old time then yes 12th scale IS Gay:hat:


Nope i mean 12th scale sucks big time. you almost dont have time to have fun with 12th scale. everything has to be perfect. new tires everyrun, rebuild the dampner tubes like every week, setup changes all the time, tweak every run. and if you chunk a tire, its toast. now touring car, you just have to keep your car in a decent condition, and you can run the same tires all day, and if you chunk one it hardly makes a difference. you dont have to tweak a touring car every run, or rebuild the shocks every weekend. and for touring car i only have to have my butt cheaks cleanched for 5 minutes not 8 like 12th scale.


----------



## John Warner

What Andrew REALLY means...........

(1) I don't have the time to setup my 12th scale properly.
(2) I'm not sure how to setup my 12th scale.
(3) I don't win very often with my 12th scale.
(4) 12th scale is gay because I like my clumsy tank-like sedan better.
(5) There's not as much quality competition racing my sedan, so it's easier to win.
(6) I'm to lazy to stand on the drivers stand for a full 8 minutes.
(7) It's too difficult to imitate the Paul Lexmiu look for the entire 8 minutes.
(8) Why should I have to try harder when my sedan is sooooo dialed!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hehe ur funny


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and I forgot the most important one..........

(9) My Dad pays for all of the parts I break on my taxi-cab! Lol!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Only on his genorous days. so that makes me not want to break alot


----------



## bill941

John Warner said:


> What Andrew REALLY means...........
> 
> (1) I don't have the time to setup my 12th scale properly.
> (2) I'm not sure how to setup my 12th scale.
> (3) I don't win very often with my 12th scale.
> (4) 12th scale is gay because I like my clumsy tank-like sedan better.
> (5) There's not as much quality competition racing my sedan, so it's easier to win.
> (6) I'm to lazy to stand on the drivers stand for a full 8 minutes.
> (7) It's too difficult to imitate the Paul Lexmiu look for the entire 8 minutes.
> (8) Why should I have to try harder when my sedan is sooooo dialed!


Ouch lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse, I have that shock shaft at the store if you want to come and get it.


----------



## Max

Hi Jesse!!! Whats this talk about the IndoorChamps? Are you going to go this year??? Roommate??? yeah 13.5 touring 13.5 and 17.5 12th scale is where its at for the Indoor champs...don't listen to that Andrew kid...12th scale jesse!!!


----------



## Max

Andrew Knapp said:


> Nope i mean 12th scale sucks big time. you almost dont have time to have fun with 12th scale. everything has to be perfect. new tires everyrun, rebuild the dampner tubes like every week, setup changes all the time, tweak every run. and if you chunk a tire, its toast. now touring car, you just have to keep your car in a decent condition, and you can run the same tires all day, and if you chunk one it hardly makes a difference. you dont have to tweak a touring car every run, or rebuild the shocks every weekend. and for touring car i only have to have my butt cheaks cleanched for 5 minutes not 8 like 12th scale.


Thats only if your running a car other than the CRC Gen X


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Jesse, I have that shock shaft at the store if you want to come and get it.


Cool I,ll stop up today, Thanks


----------



## J FAST

Max said:


> Hi Jesse!!! Whats this talk about the IndoorChamps? Are you going to go this year??? Roommate??? yeah 13.5 touring 13.5 and 17.5 12th scale is where its at for the Indoor champs...don't listen to that Andrew kid...12th scale jesse!!!


Yo!!! Max, yep I'm down for the Indoor Champs this year. Im goingto do 17.5 and 13.5 something lol. Im just figuring out if im going to do 12th or touring.
I really want to only consentrate on one car, so I have everything in good shape. Like fresh cells, tires, bodies ect... I love touring but I dont want to get stuck racing 2 or 3 guys every week.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

actually untill the season dropped off last year, we usually had the same amout of sedans as 12th scale, usually enough for both to have an A and a B main
and sometimes we had more sedans then 12th scales


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> actually untill the season dropped off last year, we usually had the same amout of sedans as 12th scale, usually enough for both to have an A and a B main
> and sometimes we had more sedans then 12th scales


I guess I'll wait and see what this year will look like? Probably going to lose a few touring to 10 gtp. I'd be all over that if it were lipo and touring bodies, but buying more nimh crap and running BIG funky bodies on a oversized 12th scale is not that appealing to me. I dont think it will ba any cheaper than running touring either, especially if I have to buy nimh cells. But if at club racing we decide on lipo 17.5 and touring bodies then sign me up


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> I guess I'll wait and see what this year will look like? Probably going to lose a few touring to 10 gtp. I'd be all over that if it were lipo and touring bodies, but buying more nimh crap and running BIG funky bodies on a oversized 12th scale is not that appealing to me. I dont think it will ba any cheaper than running touring either, especially if I have to buy nimh cells. But if at club racing we decide on lipo 17.5 and touring bodies then sign me up


sense it is just club racing you could pry run what ever you want, and ill pry end up running my lipo battery anyways too, because i dont like nimh batteries


----------



## Max

Jesse, what touring car are you thinking about?


----------



## J FAST

Max said:


> Jesse, what touring car are you thinking about?


Corally Phi, or Xray, prob xray because the Corally needs so many little stupid tricks and aftermarket add ons. but if you do get them the car is the bomb.

and for 12th Im thinking BMI12DBR or Gen X


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I just think touring is better, because with 12th scale, there are too many variables that could ruin your run or your day. its too serious. with touring you can bash a little bit with out your car flying half way across the room, and if you hit something your car wont bouce over a couple lanes


----------



## Max

I dont know about you andrew but i think that there are MORE variables on a touring car that could ruin your run, sway not corectly put on, chunk a tire, break a c-hub, break a steering block, bend a driveshaft, bent an axle, overheating electronics, heavier car means more damage could be done, break a shock tower, blow-out the outerbearings in the rear hubs, break an arm, wind could be ripped off, bumber could break, canber link could be bent, diff(s) not properly adjusted right, throw a belt, etc...

Jesse I would go with an CRC Gen X and a 008... be just like me!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> I dont know about you andrew but i think that there are MORE variables on a touring car that could ruin your run, sway not corectly put on, chunk a tire, break a c-hub, break a steering block, bend a driveshaft, bent an axle, overheating electronics, heavier car means more damage could be done, break a shock tower, blow-out the outerbearings in the rear hubs, break an arm, wind could be ripped off, bumber could break, canber link could be bent, diff(s) not properly adjusted right, throw a belt, etc...
> 
> Jesse I would go with an CRC Gen X and a 008... be just like me!!!!


And if you are a good racer, you would keep all that stuff in good condition so none of that would happen. and with chunking a tire, touring cars can get away with that and still finish a run. with 12th scale if you chunck a tire you cant finish your race, you have to put a whole bran new set of tires on, reset your ride height by takeing the axle off, finding the right right height adjusters, and alot of work for that. touring cars, you just turn a little knob for ride height and ur good. oh i forgot with a 12th scale if your tweak is not perfect there is no point in running it, but with touring you have some room to spear with your tweak.


----------



## Max

Ditto on the being a good driver part for 12th scale


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> Ditto on the being a good driver part for 12th scale


no, ive seen the best drivers fall to the lack of maintenace


----------



## WarpWind

Hmmm, Andrew didn't go to the head of the proverbial class in 1/12th scale right off the bat. So now it's "gay" and not worth the effort. And MikeBob says I quit too soon. At least I can hold on for 8 minutes.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew, 
I must say, maybe you should quit while your behind.


----------



## Denney

I was kinda lookin' forward to Pro-10...but since it's based on an overgrown 12th scale I guess it'll just be gay too...

Except for a few exceptions I don't sense that most "kids" from the video game generation like 12th scale...it take too much thought, small scale mechanical knowledge, & fine tuned set-up skills to master. I've got the "thought" part figured out...

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Denney said:


> I was kinda lookin' forward to Pro-10...but since it's based on an overgrown 12th scale I guess it'll just be gay too...
> 
> Except for a few exceptions I don't sense that most "kids" from the video game generation like 12th scale...it take too much thought, small scale mechanical knowledge, & fine tuned set-up skills to master. I've got the "thought" part figured out...
> 
> Denney


No Pro-10 is cool, it actually looks cool too. and sure its a bigger version of a gay car, but at least it will probably work!


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> No Pro-10 is cool, it actually looks cool too. and sure its a bigger version of a gay car, but at least it will probably work!


Until he bombs at it and declares that it's just to metro-sexual for him and runs back to the taxi cab.

Andrew, your Dad is right. Quit while you can. Lord knows you've given us enough ammunition to keep this up for quite some time.

Bill.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Until he bombs at it and declares that it's just to metro-sexual for him and runs back to the taxi cab.
> 
> Andrew, your Dad is right. Quit while you can. Lord knows you've given us enough ammunition to keep this up for quite some time.
> 
> Bill.


Haha:freak:


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, Andrew, Andrew......


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew, Andrew, Andrew......


yes? am i not allowed to tell my opinion of 12th scale?


----------



## John Warner

Sure, your entitled to do that. But gay?
So then, I take it you'll only be running the cab, and not 12th scale?

Wouldn't want you to do anything gay!!


----------



## John Warner

And you'll be driving your sedan with that new pink body, and that's saying what?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> And you'll be driving your sedan with a new pink body, and that's saying what?


its my dads, if i dont run it i have nothing else?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> its my dads, if i dont run it i have nothing else?


It'll go nice with that dress you'll be wearing.
You know, the one you borrowed from Carissa!
(I seen you modeling it on your myspace pic page)


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> It'll go nice with that dress you'll be wearing.
> You know, the one you borrowed from Carissa!
> (I seen you modeling it on your myspace pic page)


STAY OFF MY MYSPACE





(i dont wear dresses)


----------



## John Warner

Maybe not in public anymore.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew........ Don't make me post that picture because I will!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew........ Don't make me post that picture because I will!!!



John....THERE IS NO PICTURE....NOW CLOSE PHOTO SHOP


----------



## John Warner

I still have the one from Cleveland when you were wearing those silk panties.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> I still have the one from Cleveland when you were wearing those silk panties.


That was garrett, remember my hair wasnt that long then


----------



## John Warner

Yeah I remember that. Oh, and he said to tell you he'd like them back!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah I remember that. Oh, and he said to tell you he'd like them back!


No i dont have them i think he left them at his cousins


----------



## John Warner

No, I just asked him and he said you wanted to wear them while
at the Champs because they brought you good luck or something.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, heres a new logo you can have painted on the hood of your cab. (it even has a chihuahua!)


----------



## Andrew Knapp

no comment


----------



## John Warner

Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

if you say so


----------



## Max

jesse,

YGPM


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner




----------



## Andrew Knapp

Bored Much?


----------



## J FAST

*Max*

Max I accidently deleted your pm send it agian Thanks J FAST


----------



## Max

ok sent...
jesse, ygpm again


----------



## J FAST

*Max*



Max said:


> ok sent...
> jesse, ygpm again


Back at ya!!!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## kevinm

Racing in Grand Blanc next week will be at the hobby shop as usual. Hope some of you can make it.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Racing in Grand Blanc next week will be at the hobby shop as usual. Hope some of you can make it.


Hex ya! Slaughter and I are planning on coming down. And I think Denney is planning on it too. I can't wait to run some sedans again. Uh, I never thought I say that again....  May even get real wacky run some rubber tyres.

Bill.


----------



## Max

J FAST said:


> Back at ya!!!


back at you!


----------



## J FAST

WarpWind said:


> Hex ya! Slaughter and I are planning on coming down. And I think Denney is planning on it too. I can't wait to run some sedans again.  Uh, I never thought I say that again....  May even get real wacky run some rubber tyres.
> 
> Bill.


Yes touring, rubber tyres, the outdoors. Its a beautiful thing. If i get a touring car by then or can find a rent a roller Id be down


----------



## Guest

kevinm said:


> Racing in Grand Blanc next week will be at the hobby shop as usual. Hope some of you can make it.


Good to hear! You will definitely see myself and Bill and down there.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
I have your Gen X 10 at Riders for you!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney, 
You've had that new car a whole day now, got er built?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

1/8 on-road brushless........you knew it was coming.


----------



## John Warner

Strange looking pod on the back wouldn't ya say?


----------



## John Warner

It appears that HPI's Honda S2000 Body for the Pan 10th Scale
Class should be legal according to a post on rctech from bill941.


----------



## Guest

kevinm said:


> Racing in Grand Blanc next week will be at the hobby shop as usual. Hope some of you can make it.


Kevin,

I will pm you my cell #. If it looks like Armageddon is going to strike Grand Blanc could you give me a call?

At what point will they give the thumbs up or down on "weather" or not to race?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kevinm

The current weather guess is fairly optimistic, using words like "scattered" and "isolated" (and NOT "Armageddon"), so hopefully it won't be an issue. I usually get there in the 9:30-10:00 window. If it looks bad I'll let you know.

This is also the weekend that we might have the Goodyear blimp covering our race, with the occasional distracting shots of guys with sticks hitting little white balls.


----------



## Fred Knapp

July 19th and 26th. The track will be open!!!
I suppose I should start thinking about getting down to the track to prepare.
Put a new layout down.
Add a spot to the driver stand for Dave and anything else I can think of.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Don't you ever answer yer blasted phone?! I sent ya an e-mail. Something that might interest ya... :devil:   :woohoo:


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> July 19th and 26th. The track will be open!!!
> I suppose I should start thinking about getting down to the track to prepare.
> Put a new layout down.
> Add a spot to the driver stand for Dave and anything else I can think of.


Let me know when your going to work on the track, I can give ya a hand.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Let me know when your going to work on the track, I can give ya a hand.


Thanks Jesse,
It is appreciated.


----------



## Max

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks Jesse,
> It is appreciated.


I'll help too...it'll just be like old times


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> I'll help too...it'll just be like old times


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## J FAST

Max check yo pms. Old times yes!! in 3 weeks new times yes!!! Im ready for onroad ....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Max check yo pms. Old times yes!! in 3 weeks new times yes!!! Im ready for onroad ....


Im ready too!!


----------



## Max

im ready....for onroad, back at you jesse


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Sheesh- I'd just like to have SOME kind of racing! I haven't had the toy cars out and running in 2 years. Maybe because there's NO PLACE TO RUN AROUND HERE!  :drunk:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> Sheesh- I'd just like to have SOME kind of racing! I haven't had the toy cars out and running in 2 years. Maybe because there's NO PLACE TO RUN AROUND HERE!  :drunk:


Just make a trip up a couple states to visit. you know where we are.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> Sheesh- I'd just like to have SOME kind of racing! I haven't had the toy cars out and running in 2 years. Maybe because there's NO PLACE TO RUN AROUND HERE!  :drunk:


So what do you race where you live?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Max check yo pms. Old times yes!! in 3 weeks new times yes!!! Im ready for onroad ....


Has it been 3 weeks yet?


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Max said:


> im ready....for onroad, back at you jesse


So Max your not going to Stateline next weekend? Tak about old times.....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Andrew Knapp said:


> Just make a trip up a couple states to visit. you know where we are.


Just a quick 12 and a half hour drive through 4 states. By the time I got there my butt would be numb. 6 hours or so of racing. Then another quick 12 and a half hour drive... Mmmm- I don't think so!

And Fred- the only things we race down here is the BIG cars. And they won't be back at Lowes for another month or 2. No organized r/c racing , but that may change soon if I can play my cards right :woohoo:
Oh, there is a REALLY nice indoor go-kart track. HUGE, gas karts, laser tag, arcade. The place used to be a warehouse. Smooth floors, very few poles. The owner came into my work monday and was saying he wanted to put more in but didn't know what, so i mentioned the little cars. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Max

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> So Max your not going to Stateline next weekend? Tak about old times.....


dont worry...im still doing all the offroad races. Those are always fun since I get to hangout with the kool klan!


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Max said:


> dont worry...im still doing all the offroad races. Those are always fun since I get to hangout with the kool klan!



I don't think Slaughter is going..... ha ha.... You may need to bring your genny this time. Yankee's is still not working.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

get back to work Nick!!! Anyone run their Pro 10 yet?


----------



## Max

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> I don't think Slaughter is going..... ha ha.... You may need to bring your genny this time. Yankee's is still not working.


Yankee is going....sweet! ok i'll see if i can bring it.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> get back to work Nick!!! Anyone run their Pro 10 yet?


As far as i know, everyone around here who has a pro-10 still has it sitting at home built with no electronics in it. Aka, my dad and i, john and denny.


----------



## John Warner

Per Mr. Bill:

I want to welcome our sponsers 29th US Indoor Champs 2008 

Title Sponsers are Team CRC and Team Orion

Concourse = Parma/Pse

Class Sponsors are:
Rubber TC 13.5 = Corally USA
Stock Foam TC 17.5 = Team Xray
1/12 17.5 = WWW.RC50.COM
1/12 Masters 17.5 = Power Push
Super Stock Foam 13.5 = Team Tekin
1/12 Super Stock 13.5 = Niftech
Pro 10 GT 13.5 = Protoform Bodies
Modifed TC = A Main Racing
1/12 Modifed = Team Scream

All classes will be $ 65.00 Bring you own brushless motor!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I made it by the track today, good thing.
It seems that I may have to restretch the carpet, It has quite a few ripples in it. Andrew and I picked everything off the carpet to give it a chance to flatten out again. I check it again in a few days.


----------



## J FAST

2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!! I better get a body and some foams. 

Hey Fred would you order me a RF9 Body.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!! I better get a body and some foams.
> 
> Hey Fred would you order me a RF9 Body.


Consider it ordered.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

12 more days!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

So Denney and I were talking on the way back from Hesperia last week about trying to get some sort of enjoyable class to run this winter that wouldn't get in the way of everyone getting ready for Cleveland. We tried the Big Johnson class last year with some success, until everyone decided it was too slow. Now I heard a couple of people talking about rubber tire sedan and know there are guys out there with 17.5 motors. What about combining the two and using a few selected realistic bodies, similar to the Pro 10 idea? Sorry in advance if this causes a three page debate like the Pro 10 Nimh/Lipo post I had a few weeks ago. Just trying to figure out what direction I want to go this winter.


----------



## WarpWind

I'm up for stock rubber. I was thinking of running super stock, but I can live with stock. I dunno about the bodies thing, though. With it being stock, just run whatever body you'd like. I can live with that.

Bill.


----------



## Denney

I've already got my T2 setup for 17.5/rubber...and I've got a 21.5 brushless coming for some Pro-10 Lipo testing. Sounds like 13.5 4-cell & 21.5 Lipo should be comparable, from what I've been reading. 

I'd like to get something we can get at least a few to agree on...it's no fun changing classes every month, and for those not running 12th anything 4-cell is not a big selling feature...


----------



## J FAST

I have a great idea. 17.5 foam TC. foams are only 10.00 now and with 17.5 I doubt you will be going through foams as bad as we used to. fast enough to have good racing but I doubt fast enough to break. I just think it would suck to have 3 or 4 running rubber and 3,4 running foam. Rubber always sounds like a good idea when we start the season but it always fizzels out. Just my thoughts As long as its TC i guess its cool.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout! Did you ever check that e-mail I sent ya?


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Hey Warnout! Did you ever check that e-mail I sent ya?


Uh, no.... but then again I haven't checked my email in like a month or so. Maybe I'll go check it out here in a few.


----------



## 02CooperS

I can live with the body thing too Bill, I was throwing ideas out there. And I know the tire thing is what could really make or break us. Why don't I throw another idea out there and how about running a mixed class of 17.5 TC? This would probably only work out the best if like Jesse said there were only a few cars of each.

John or Fred; Is there a way to do mix classes with the scoring system besides just adding all of us to one race. Group the the foam cars with each other and the same with the rubber cars, like the GT2 and GT3 classes in the American LeMans series. If not maybe just put a designation in front of our names. GTF for foam and GTR for rubber.

I still Really want a Gen X 10, so Denney you'll need to keep me posted on your Lipo/21.5 testing. I may have to stop by when you're there to check it out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I can live with the body thing too Bill, I was throwing ideas out there. And I know the tire thing is what could really make or break us. Why don't I throw another idea out there and how about running a mixed class of 17.5 TC? This would probably only work out the best if like Jesse said there were only a few cars of each.
> 
> John or Fred; Is there a way to do mix classes with the scoring system besides just adding all of us to one race. Group the the foam cars with each other and the same with the rubber cars, like the GT2 and GT3 classes in the American LeMans series. If not maybe just put a designation in front of our names. GTF for foam and GTR for rubber.
> 
> I still Really want a Gen X 10, so Denney you'll need to keep me posted on your Lipo/21.5 testing. I may have to stop by when you're there to check it out.


Andy, I don't believe the program can do LeMans series scoring, But I'll check to make sure. If not, I think the GTF/GTR is a good alternative designation.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!! I better get a body and some foams.


Jesse, 
Your 9R is in!!!


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Jesse,
> Your 9R is in!!!


Awsome at least I have a body!!! the 008,s are on backorder so it looks like I will be watching on the 19th lol 

does anybody have a non dirt ran 13.5 or 17.5 they want to unload PM me if ya do.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Awsome at least I have a body!!! the 008,s are on backorder so it looks like I will be watching on the 19th lol


amainhobbies has it in stock?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

9 more days!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Jesse, Stormer Hobbies has them in stock also, but only 1.

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=XRA300012


----------



## MikeBob

Check this out:


Top US racer and 2007 ROAR National Champion Barry Baker has announced that he is leaving Team RC America and Xray to race for Taiwanese manufacturer Team Magic. A move away from Xray seemed to be on the cards when he started using Team Orion products in his car recently, moving away from the RC America team deal with Trinity. Barry released the following statement:

I just wanted to announce that myself and Team Magic Model LTD. have joined forces! I will be representing Team Magic not only in the racing part of the company but also in the development of the products they have and will be coming out with. I look forward to help with the development of not only the race vehicles but also the RTR vehicles! I will be using all of Team Magic’s Products….E4RS for Rubber tire racing…E4FS for foam tire racing…G4RS for Gas car racing…..and the M1B for 1/8th off road….With the help of K-Factory and H.A.R.D products I will do my best to put them in the winners circle! Not only will I be working directly with the factory, I also will help promote the car not only worldwide but I also know how hard Wolf Hobbies works in the U.S and I will help them as much as I can! I will debut with the cars at the IIC…Anyone going feel free to come check them out and I will be more then happy to answer any question there……As for questions about the Cars right now I need to have a few weeks to learn about them and I will start a question answer thread on here! I would like to thank Team Magic Model LTD.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here is the TM electric car.


----------



## WarpWind

Well, that answers where Baker will be going. I wonder where Blackstock will be going?

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Back with Vicky maybe? LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Or the more.....*ahem*......"raceable" version.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Competition Raceway Schedule*

Every Saturday Beginning (?) 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring
Restrooms
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Andrew Knapp

mmmmm talking about this carpet racing is smelling quite gooooood!


----------



## J FAST

Tell me about it!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Tell me about it!!!!


OK,
Andrew and I plan on doing some work at the track Saturday.
I you or anyone else wants to help re-seam and restretch the carpet, the help would be great.


----------



## J FAST

Sorry bud I have plans with my neices sat. I can help out any other day next week. Let me know


----------



## John Warner

Sorry, but I can't make it either Fred, I'll be out at MX131 announcing the East-West Shootout.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well since the forecast is calling for showers and thunderstorms that are possible in the early morning, but more likely in the afternoon and evening as a cold front approaches with some storms that could be strong to severe, mainly in the counties south and east of Grand Rapids, you could stop by while your out and about.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

My dad and I restreached, reseamed the carpet, and now whats left, we need a new layout. Monday we should be putting the new layout down, and i personally think the layout we drew is pretty sweet. If anyone wants to help give me or my dad a call.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Mini turbine's as engine's? http://youtube.com/watch?v=boR0KTSSsT0&feature=related


----------



## Apl Hed

TC5 for sale, only raced once. like new, showroom condition. tires and sweet body included, will take partial trade for kyosho laser zx-5 sp, thanx

apple


----------



## Fred Knapp

Apl,
Are you getting a new touring car?


----------



## 02CooperS

Hey Fred, what time do the doors open this weekend? I was planning on stopping by to check out the Pro-10 cars in action, and maybe do some wheel time with my rubber tire car, even though I don't have a 17.5 motor.

Cancel that, found a 17.5 motor. Denney, what roll out do you have on your 17.5 rubber tire car?


----------



## Denney

Andy - I'm looking at a rollout between 2.0-2.1 (FDR of ~3.7-3.8...had to get some really small spurs to pull that off on my X-Ray. Just wait 'til you see what I've got on the Pro-10 to run 21.5/lipo - rollout ~3.5-3.7! Got an extra Lipo I can use in the Pro-10?, a 3200 would be fine.

Thanks, Denney



02CooperS said:


> Hey Fred, what time do the doors open this weekend? I was planning on stopping by to check out the Pro-10 cars in action, and maybe do some wheel time with my rubber tire car, even though I don't have a 17.5 motor.
> 
> Cancel that, found a 17.5 motor. Denney, what roll out do you have on your 17.5 rubber tire car?


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Hey Fred, what time do the doors open this weekend? I was planning on stopping by to check out the Pro-10 cars in action, and maybe do some wheel time with my rubber tire car, even though I don't have a 17.5 motor.
> 
> Cancel that, found a 17.5 motor. Denney, what roll out do you have on your 17.5 rubber tire car?


11am, not sure that I'll have the pro 10 running by then.


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney - I do have an extra Lipo you can borrow, and I also have that 50T pinion gear floating around somewhere Johnny Boy gave me as a joke a few years ago. Now it looks like we found a use for it, if I can find it!

I'll see you guys this weekend!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, who would have thought we'd actually be using something that big!!


----------



## Butch

This last winter I actually used a 55 tooth pinion on my pan car.
Butch


----------



## Fred Knapp

Butch,
When is the next time your going out to Duke's?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Today Andrew and I spent time repainting the outer boarder and rolling the seams down. Tomorrow evening we will start putting the lane dividers down.
Nothing to hard but it will be fast and free flowing. 
So who's down for Saturday?

A couple of pictures from last season!!!


----------



## John Warner

I should be there.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> I should be there.


NO WAY!!! You are actually going to make an apperance BEFORE september


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> NO WAY!!! You are actually going to make an appearance BEFORE September


Yep, as a spectator though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Apl Hed

Fred Knapp said:


> Apl,
> Are you getting a new touring car?



no, i think im going to concentrate on 1/12 this season.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Are you going to be out this saturday Apple?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I should be there.


See you then!


----------



## Butch

Fred, I don't know when I am going back. Ihave not checked there schedule yet. When I know I will get in touch.
Butch


----------



## J FAST

Ill be there!!! watching (sad face) waiting on my car. Plus i need Digs to paint my car body. oh and i need a brushless motor. who ever is runnig foam what we running 13.5 or 17.5?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Ill be there!!! watching (sad face) waiting on my car. Plus i need Digs to paint my car body. oh and i need a brushless motor. who ever is runnig foam what we running 13.5 or 17.5?


Personally, i would rather run 13.5.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

4 More Days Till ONROAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Track is done and the layout is sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

What'd you do, lick it?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> What'd you do, lick it?


No Comment


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew, I'm afraid I won't be there Saturday. I'll be in Muskegon drooling on bikes and whatnot. And I may quite possibly miss the following Saturday due to drooling on game stuff in Chicago. Yeah, I do a lot of drooling. But I'm feeling much better.....!

Bill.


----------



## MikeBob

Team Associated have announced the return of multiple National Champion Mike Blackstock to its Worldwide race team. After a 2 year hiatus from the Team, Mike returns to join his new on road team mates including Juho Levanen, Keven Hebert, Rick Hohwart and Craig Drescher. In 1/10th scale touring Car, Mike will be utilizing the newly released Factory Team TC5F and TC5R, while in 1/12th scale pan car he will drive the brand-new 12R5 as well as the 10R5 in 1/10th World GT. With over 10 National titles to his credit and multiple “A” main finishes at the IFMAR World Championships, Mike is looking to put his new Associated vehicles on the podium at the upcoming International Indoor Championships, that takes place in Las Vegas in August.


----------



## 02CooperS

Now this is the type of body the Pro-10 cars should be running!

http://www.prolineracing.com/p-591-mulsanne-lmp.aspx


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> Personally, i would rather run 13.5.


Fine by me! 13.5 it is (for Saturday at least).

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Now this is the type of body the Pro-10 cars should be running!
> 
> http://www.prolineracing.com/p-591-mulsanne-lmp.aspx


Andy, I couldn't agree more. That body is sweet!!!


----------



## Denney

Guess what?...I just realized you can't true 10th scale rear tires on a 12th scale arbor! While I'm looking for one, does anybody have one that I can borrow to true-up 2 tires? Or anybody have one to sell?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney, 
Not sure that my arbor will fit you truer but your welcome to use my tire turer if you want.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Denney said:


> Andy - I'm looking at a rollout between 2.0-2.1 (FDR of ~3.7-3.8...had to get some really small spurs to pull that off on my X-Ray. Just wait 'til you see what I've got on the Pro-10 to run 21.5/lipo - rollout ~3.5-3.7! Got an extra Lipo I can use in the Pro-10?, a 3200 would be fine.
> 
> Thanks, Denney


What does FDR mean?


----------



## 02CooperS

I hope your not serious?:freak:

*F*inal
*D*rive
*R*atio

Here's a quick lesson for you Andrew. Divide pinion by Spur, then take your cars internal ratio and multiply the pinion spur ratio by that. For example on my Ta-05 it has an internal ratio of 2.25. In order to get an FDR of 3.7 to run a 17.5 I had to do the calculation in reverse like such.

3.7/2.25=1.6444

So now I know my pinion spur ratio needs to be 1.6444 and I know I'm running an 81T spur gear.

81/1.6444=49.256

So I need to run a 49T pinion w/ an 81T spur to get the right FDR.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yeah i was serious, and thank you. im just trying to figure out the "new" way to do rollouts and stuff, i didnt know that way so yeah. and trying to figure out what my 13.5 and 17.5 should be geard at.


----------



## 02CooperS

Your welcome. The FDR is mainly used for the rubber tire cars since the tires are the same size (2.5"). But to take your FDR and calculate roll out just multiple tire diameter x 3.14 and divide that number by your FDR.

2.5*3.14=7.85

7.85/3.7=2.12 roll out


----------



## Denney

Fred - Thanks for the arbor...everyone can stop looking through their old stuff in the basement...

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max, I have your Corvette body!!!


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> Guess what?...I just realized you can't true 10th scale rear tires on a 12th scale arbor! While I'm looking for one, does anybody have one that I can borrow to true-up 2 tires? Or anybody have one to sell?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


I have one also in case Freds doesn't work.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Now this is what I'm talkin' 'bout! Might have to get a pro 10 after all. On second thought, wing's a little tall, but forgivable.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Now this is what I'm talkin' 'bout! Might have to get a pro 10 after all. On second thought, wing's a little tall, but forgivable.


I agree you need to get a pro ten. Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So John, you are bringing your 12th Scale this weekend right?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew (Mr. FDR)........

I'll be there, with my 12th scale? Doubtful!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew (Mr. FDR)........
> 
> I'll be there, with my 12th scale? Doubtful!


So you are going to bring it....and what im Mr. FDR now?


----------



## John Warner

Well I figured if the shoe fits.........


----------



## 02CooperS

Looks like the RLK has grown up into MR. FDR! haha!

TimXLB, you have a PM.
thanks, Andy


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> So you are going to bring it....and what im Mr. FDR now?


I have been trying to leave this alone but i just cant.
MR
F inally
D ick
R uptures

or maybe 
F inally
D ick 
R eaches LMAO!!!!!!!

Sorry Buddy It was just like a light switch and i couldnt help it.


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Well I figured if the shoe fits.........


OH GOD HELP ME LEAVE THIS ALONE LMAO!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wait until Andrew See's that Jesse.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> I have been trying to leave this alone but i just cant.
> MR
> F inally
> D ick
> R uptures
> 
> or maybe
> F inally
> D ick
> R eaches LMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Buddy It was just like a light switch and i couldnt help it.


I dont even know what you are doing.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, boy...... I have a few as well!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

No John


----------



## John Warner

ok, I'll wait till later..........

Like when you're asleep or something!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mr. Finally Dropped Rod?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

New Subject:
This is what my dad and I plan on doing Saturday night.
Dirt late models are the bomb.
We'll be doing trucks though.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

No John


----------



## John Warner

Well, we know it doesn't stand for.........

*F*ranklin
*D*elano
*R*oosevelt


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thats all you got?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Gives a new meaning to the Trans-Am class.


----------



## John Warner

Or maybe.........

*F*reds
*D*ouchebag
*R*etard


----------



## Andrew Knapp

No, Bad John, GO SIT IN THE CORNER


----------



## Max

jesse,
call me for an update


----------



## John Warner

*F*eminine
*D*ainty
*R*acer


----------



## Andrew Knapp

thats it mister, your grounded


----------



## Andrew Knapp

ahhhh, i cant waitttt I WANNA RUN MY ONROAD CAR


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> Gives a new meaning to the Trans-Am class.


Ain't that thing awesome? Took some imagination to convert that old TC3!
It would probably handle like a polished turd though.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> thats it mister, your grounded


OK, I'm grounded. Does that mean I don't have to go to work tomorrow?:woohoo:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> OK, I'm grounded. Does that mean I don't have to go to work tomorrow?:woohoo:


No that means overtime LOL:hat:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Andrew......

I went out to the shop and started pulling my junk out of their perspective storage areas,
so there's a slight possibility of me dragging it with me Saturday. No guarantees however!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

You Know You Will


----------



## 02CooperS

John Warner said:


> *F*eminine
> *D*ainty
> *R*acer


That seems the most fitting with the PINK wing on his car!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Competition Raceway*

*On a more serious note.*
We will be open this Saturday for those that need their carpet fix.
Doors open at 11:00am until whenever.

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. The track will also be open on July 26 as well.

Listed below is our fall schedule. I have not set an official start date as of yet.

Every Saturday Beginning (?) 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring
Restrooms
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Max

Andrew Knapp said:


> ahhhh, i cant waitttt I WANNA RUN MY ONROAD CAR


onroad?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

02CooperS said:


> That seems the most fitting with the PINK wing on his car!


Im Glad you havent seen the last body i was running....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> onroad?


24 hours till onroad


----------



## 02CooperS

Andrew Knapp said:


> Im Glad you havent seen the last body i was running....


Oh Boy....
I've been tempted to paint a few pink bodies, and have seen a few on R/C-Tech that were killer, but I just can't do it. Besides I'm diggin' the new Pearl Candy Green color I mixed up for my off-road cars. I'll have to get a hold of Sedan body and come up with something similar.


----------



## J FAST

02CooperS said:


> Oh Boy....
> I've been tempted to paint a few pink bodies, and have seen a few on R/C-Tech that were killer, but I just can't do it. Besides I'm diggin' the new Pearl Candy Green color I mixed up for my off-road cars. I'll have to get a hold of Sedan body and come up with something similar.


I LOVE PINK especially when it stinks LOL


----------



## kzoolou

Fred,

I guess when I met you a few weeks back at BFG I didn't know you and Andrew had a carpet track there in GR. Had a good time even though Andrew ran away from us pretty good.

I'm fairly new to R/C and have only run offroad and dirt oval so far, but would like to check out the carpet scene sometime as well.

Any recommendations on car/class for a novice?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> I LOVE PINK especially when it stinks LOL


Jesse no


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> Jesse no


What you dont like Paint fumes LOL


----------



## Andrew Knapp

dude, what have you been doing??????


----------



## 02CooperS

Can't you read Andrew, he's been huffin' paint fumes!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

LoLoLoL


----------



## Fred Knapp

kzoolou said:


> Fred,
> 
> I guess when I met you a few weeks back at BFG I didn't know you and Andrew had a carpet track there in GR. Had a good time even though Andrew ran away from us pretty good.
> 
> I'm fairly new to R/C and have only run offroad and dirt oval so far, but would like to check out the carpet scene sometime as well.
> 
> Any recommendations on car/class for a novice?


I guess you'll have to ride on over to the mall and check it out sometime.
I think I would rather have you see first hand how carpet racing works before I make any recommendations.


We will be open this Saturday for those that need their carpet fix.
Doors open at 11:00am until whenever.

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. The track will also be open on July 26 as well.

Listed below is our fall schedule. I have not set an official start date as of yet.

Every Saturday Beginning (?) 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring
Restrooms
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Come on now guys, lets keep it clean on here tho.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Can't believe I'm saying this. I can't wait 'til tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

dooda???? excited for onroad??? NOOO WAYYY


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Dooda....no. Dudda.....yes.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hahaha


----------



## Max

get it right andrew...


----------



## Fred Knapp

kzoolou said:


> Fred,
> 
> I guess when I met you a few weeks back at BFG I didn't know you and Andrew had a carpet track there in GR. Had a good time even though Andrew ran away from us pretty good.
> 
> I'm fairly new to R/C and have only run offroad and dirt oval so far, but would like to check out the carpet scene sometime as well.
> 
> Any recommendations on car/class for a novice?


I guess you'll have to ride on over to the mall and check it out sometime.
I think I would rather have you see first hand how carpet racing works before I make any recommendations.


We will be open this Saturday for those that need their carpet fix.
Doors open at 11:00am until whenever.

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. The track will also be open on July 26 as well.

Listed below is our fall schedule. I have not set an official start date as of yet.

Every Saturday Beginning (?) 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• We have AMB Digital scoring
Restrooms
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I agree. On-road is a whole different ball of wax.

By-the-by, congrats on your win at Stateline, Max. I'm sure Apple didn't make it easy.


----------



## Max

Thanks Dudda!!! it was just like old times with 12th scale


----------



## John Warner

Yup, Andrew was sporting a totally pink body and wing.
I did however notice it matched his underwear perfectly.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yup, Andrew was sporting a totally pink body and wing.
> I did however notice it matched his underwear perfectly.


Wow,
Way to much information.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah I agree Fred, but the kids nowadays with that wonderful trend called sagging.

Personally it would drive me nuts wearing my pants four sizes
to big and having to hang onto them when I walk.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Yeah I agree Fred, but the kids nowadays with that wonderful trend called sagging.
> 
> Personally it would drive me nuts wearing my pants four sizes
> to big and having to hang onto them when I walk.


I hear ya. All in all, Andrew does a good job of keeping his pants pulled up though. Now Alex on the other hand.

So, you still thinking about going out to Dukes with us tomorrow night?
Provided it doesn't rain of course.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred: I noticed that you are planning on 13.5 for the pro-gt class, I thought a bunch of people were talking about 17.5/ lipo vs. the 13.5 4 cell? Or maybe we can just run 13.5/lipo!!!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Fred: I noticed that you are planning on 13.5 for the pro-gt class, I thought a bunch of people were talking about 17.5/ lipo vs. the 13.5 4 cell? Or maybe we can just run 13.5/lipo!!!!! Sweet!!!


Yep, I am offering a 13.5 4 cell class for the pro 10. I figure at some point that some may want the practice for Cleveland.
We can certainly do a 17.5 4 cell as well and see how it goes.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

7.4 lipo (6 cell) and a 17.5, not 4 cell....... I am sick of buying batteries.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> 7.4 lipo (6 cell) and a 17.5, not 4 cell....... I am sick of buying batteries.


Mike, I'm sure we will be able to work something out.
Denney is going to run a 21.5 lipo tomorrow in his pro 10.
For the guys running 12th scale and the pro 10 class 4 cell seems to make sense.
Nothing is written in stone.


----------



## Max

Everyone and there brother has a lipo now. Even if the person runs 12th scale im sure that they have a lipo sitting around possibly from them running touring car or some kind of offroad. Lipo whatever (13.5, 17.5, 21.5, 4.5) would be the way to do it. and plus the Lipo would fit great in a crc car. You wont even have to take it out!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> Everyone and there brother has a lipo now. Even if the person runs 12th scale im sure that they have a lipo sitting around possibly from them running touring car or some kind of offroad. Lipo whatever (13.5, 17.5, 21.5, 4.5) would be the way to do it. and plus the Lipo would fit great in a crc car. You wont even have to take it out!


All very true, however the problem begins when some show up with something other than the CRC pro 10.
I'd like to see who's running what before we decide to much.
Again nothing is written is stone.


----------



## Max

I don't think that you will see that many other brands of cars out there this early in the game. Most of the company's that have a pro10 car that only allow 4cell are working ways to fit lipos in it so you could run anything.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'd ultimately like to see all of the pro ten's running together at approximately the same speed. Some testing will have to be done to make that determination.
In the end we'll figure it out together, it's just going to take time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> I don't think that you will see that many other brands of cars out there this early in the game. Most of the company's that have a pro10 car that only allow 4cell are working ways to fit lipos in it so you could run anything.


I know Mike S. had talked about getting the BMI 10.
It wouldn't be to much fun having lets say 10 pro 10 cars split up into four classes.


----------



## Max

I know...im just tossing some ideas around thats all...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> I know...im just tossing some ideas around thats all...


I know and that's great. I'm just tossing in some too........


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I know Mike S. had talked about getting the BMI 10.


I would rather run li-po. A saddle pack lipo fits in the DB10, and AE car. So I am good to go.

Mike Slaughter

P.S., Less than 12 hours to carpet time!


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> I would rather run li-po. A saddle pack lipo fits in the DB10, and AE car. So I am good to go.
> 
> Mike Slaughter
> 
> P.S., Less than 12 hours to carpet time!


OK, that question is answered.
Now what motor can everyone agree on.
I think that the 13.5 lipo will be a land missile.
Denney will be testing his 21.5 lipo today, I'm hoping that it will be about the same equivalent as a 13.5 4 cell.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Land missile...........sounds fun.


----------



## hobbyten

Fred Knapp said:


> OK, that question is answered.
> Now what motor can everyone agree on.
> I think that the 13.5 lipo will be a land missile.
> Denney will be testing his 21.5 lipo today, I'm hoping that it will be about the same equivalent as a 13.5 4 cell.


i know oval is different than road course but the 21.5 lipo is real close in speed to the 13.5 4 cell cars.


----------



## John Warner

Wow, I would have never thought that there'd be such a big turnout for on-road in the middle of July..... crazy!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Always fun. Nice to see all the sedans.


----------



## John Warner

Yup, plenty of sedans! Also, I was VERY impressed after watching the new Pro-10GT class make their debut. Walt's 4-cell 13.5 appeared to have about the same performance as Denney's lipo 21.5. Makes me wonder how a lipo 27 or 19 turn would fare against either of them.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Yup, plenty of sedans! Also, I was VERY impressed after watching the new Pro-10GT class make their debut. Walt's 4-cell 13.5 appeared to have about the same performance as Denney's lipo 21.5. Makes me wonder how a lipo 27 or 19 turn would fare against either of them.


....5.5....


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhh..... 5.5? You drive it, I'll watch.
If I drove it, we'd need a shop vac to clean up the mess!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. The track will also be open on July 26.
Saturday we had our first summer open practice and with decent results.
We had eight people practicing. 12 scale, pro 10 and sedans. There were a few that just came to hang out and some to check things out.

Our preliminary findings as to the ongoing discussion about the pro 10 class seems to be that a pro 10 with a 21.5 lipo is a close equivalent to a 13.5 four cell.

*Note**** If we can keep a good attendance for a Saturday summer open practice session I will keep it going until September when we officially open for the season.

Listed below is our fall schedule. I have not set an official start date as of yet.

Every Saturday Beginning fall 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770
__________________

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## J FAST

Awesome!!!!!! now if only I can get a sedan to go with my radio I'll be all set. well untill i see something else... Pro 10's were awesome. If we decide on open bodies I know Im going to have to have one!!! LMP would be dialed..


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Andrew Knapp

ooooh yeahhh


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, I like this one a little better........


----------



## J FAST

*Yo*

If anyone is interested I have some stuff listed on rctech.net for cheap. 
Ko propo helios /2 rec, GFX 35,pitbull X3,Novak smart tray,Hara twister ver2esc,Hudy comm lathe /diamond bit. You can pm me for prices if you dont want to look on rctech. Thanks Jesse


----------



## John Warner

Hey Jesse, how about posting a link to the stuff?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sweet looking body.
MULSANNE LMP


----------



## John Warner

I think you should order us up a couple of them!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I think you should order us up a couple of them!


I could except they are not available yet.


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Sweet looking body.
> MULSANNE LMP


Man when I look at those I almost feel like saying screw sedan.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Man when I look at those I almost feel like saying screw sedan.


I hope not, you can always get a pro 10 later.
I think we will see some very good sedan racing at the track this year.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fred Knapp said:


> Sweet looking body.
> MULSANNE LMP


Check post #1753. Already beat you to it. Must be going senile.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Jason, your so kind.
That was like a 100 posts ago, I thought is was worthy of another look.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Another sweet body that was posted along time ago.
The Mustang Saleen SR7


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> I hope not, you can always get a pro 10 later.
> I think we will see some very good sedan racing at the track this year.


Oh I will have a sedan.


----------



## John Warner

And a Pro-10..... maybe?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Wow. Sorry I didn't put a smilie after it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> Wow. Sorry I didn't put a smilie after it.


It's all good my friend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy, I have your bodies in, Thanks.


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Andy, I have your bodies in, Thanks.


oooo!!!! ooo!! what did Andy get?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> oooo!!!! ooo!! what did Andy get?


Mazda Speed 6's


----------



## Max

Jesse,

YGPM


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I gotta stop posting in the morning. I'm grumpy in the a.m.


----------



## J FAST

Max send it again I didnt get it..


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, you have a PM


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, you have a PM

Love ya man!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Send it again, i didnt get it


----------



## John Warner

Andrew, you have a PM (again)


----------



## Andrew Knapp

yay i got it this time


----------



## John Warner

In 36 minutes, Andrew is having a birthday.

Everybody be sure to chime in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max

Jesse,

Now YGPM


----------



## J FAST

Happy Birthday Andrew!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thanks Guys


----------



## John Warner

Yeah...... yadhtrib yppah, Ya young whippersnapper!

So your like 15 now correct? Oh, AND driving a real car!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## 02CooperS

Fred Knapp said:


> Andy, I have your bodies in, Thanks.


Thanks Fred! I stopped by last night on my way home and got them.



J FAST said:


> oooo!!!! ooo!! what did Andy get?


Don't look now, but someone has seen the light and will be wheeling a new car this winter thanks to Denney!:woohoo: Plus I need a new sedan body to match my fleet of Candy Green and White off road cars.

Man, who would have thought I would have been exited about running a sedan indoors again. Now I know the drugs I'm on for my back are strong.:freak:



Happy Birthday MR. FDR!:hat:


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Don't look now, but someone has seen the light and will be wheeling a new car this winter thanks to Denney!:woohoo: Plus I need a new sedan body to match my fleet of Candy Green and White off road cars.
> 
> Man, who would have thought I would have been exited about running a sedan indoors again.


Andy,
We'll keep the light on for ya, welcome back to the dark side.
I know once you get your new xray figured out and get a good rubber set up on it you'll have a blast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Happy Birthday Andrew!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thank's Guys


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I think its about time for some more Onroad, whos with me?


----------



## J FAST

*hmm*

well I didnt get my car yet so ill just have to be gay this weekend


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> well I didnt get my car yet so ill just have to be gay this weekend


umm.....not gay, just hang out????


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse you got a private private message


----------



## John Warner

Andrew.......... what did ya get fer ya BD?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

what i wanted and more, what did you get me?


----------



## John Warner

u r a funny guy


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I Try


----------



## J FAST

He wanted a stinky dinky but ended up with a stinky pinky LMAO!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Dude, dont take it to far now


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> Dude, dont take it to far now


Dude,What are you saying!!!! I think you just did...


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Nopee


----------



## John Warner

Hey Andrew, you need to remember........ I know the whole story!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So John, are you going to be out this weekend, and if you are, are you going to bring your stuff?


----------



## John Warner

nope, and nope.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Loser....just messing, when will you be out? with your stuff?


----------



## John Warner

September maybe? I don't really know for sure. I know I'll be busy busy busy this weekend here at the house.  There's just not enough hours in a day to get everything done that needs done. Of course, you could always come down, spend a few hours riding the new John Deere and cut my yard if you get to bored. Or you could vacuum the pool, or finish the deck or about 100 other things you could choose from!


----------



## J FAST

I cant wait to spectate tomarrow LOL


----------



## Andrew Knapp

thats all ur going to do?


----------



## John Warner

And-rude..... Why not offer something for Jesse to wheel?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Because he knows already that when he comes to the track he can drive my car


----------



## John Warner

got ya


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. The track will also be open on August 2.
Saturday July 19th we had our first summer open practice and with decent results. We had eight people practicing. 12 scale, pro 10 and sedans. There were a few that just came to hang out and some to check things out.

*Note**** If we can keep a good attendance for a Saturday summer open practice session I will keep it going until September when we officially open for the season.

Listed below is our fall schedule. I have not set an official start date as of yet.

Every Saturday Beginning fall 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod
Spec and what else new comes out, Need 3 to make a class
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class$5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## John Warner

*Coming soon to a theater near you!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, is that a picture of you and Eileen?
Dog Owners who Look Like their Pets. Lol


----------



## John Warner

OMG.... that's quite the compliment!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Gosh, is it Saturday Yet!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> Gosh, is it Saturday Yet!?!?!?!?!?


Yeah, it's Saturday already, sorry you slept so long.
You might consider buying yourself a calendar.


----------



## Max

Andrew,
Onroad?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max said:


> Andrew,
> Onroad?


YES, only 3 more days!


----------



## MikeBob

what time does the doors open up?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

11am!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vegas warm up at Rapid Competition Raceway*

For anyone who would like to practice for the IIC Vages Race we will be open all of August. 

Saturdays Practice• Doors open @ 11:00am
I can open Thursday evenings from 5:00pm until 9:00pm if we need to.

Saturday August 16 Doors open @ 9:30am and racing starts at 1:00pm


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So Bob You will be there Tomorrow?


----------



## MikeBob

we will see


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hmm, i think i am going to try out my 17.5 this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
Give me a call at work.
Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS

Kind of quiet in here, so I thought you'd enjoy this one.

If my MINI had a dream, it would go something like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DlBQYBQA84


----------



## John Warner

right hand drive even!


----------



## John Warner

Dave Walton...... check your PM's.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, you have a private message


----------



## 02CooperS

John Warner said:


> right hand drive even!


No, it's still left hand drive. The video is shot from the passenger seat.

Here's a couple more fun one's for everyone

2009 Corvette ZR1 record run around the "Ring"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mEirkQN8o

650Hp MINI Drag car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i33lTY-AH4g


----------



## J FAST

*008*

Denney, my 008 will be here tomarrow I PM'd you with some questions so i can order a few things for the weekend. thanks Jesse


----------



## John Warner

Whoa...... 10.48 @ 135MPH. Nice~~!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> my 008 will be here tomarrow, Jesse


SWEET!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, what is the big diff about the EU vs the US 008 ? I Know its rubber and foam. but what are the big differences?


----------



## Denney

Look at X-Ray's website you crazy kid!...EU is for rubber tires - thinner chassis & top deck, more flex options, lighter springs, different belts & pulley ratios. US is foam - thicker chassis, wide top deck, 34/20 pulleys, stiff springs, etc.

Hope that was helpful...You just made me use up my one post per month...

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Haha, yeah it was helpful, One post a month. sorry HAHAA


----------



## J FAST

What Denney said. Im going to run some 17.5 rubber for a while untill the season kicks off full swing. It just sounds like fun. then see how things are doing in oct. plus for 150 or so more I can get the parts to make it US foam and then ill have both options. Denney sent you another pm thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> What Denney said. Im going to run some 17.5 rubber for a while untill the season kicks off full swing. It just sounds like fun. then see how things are doing in oct. plus for 150 or so more I can get the parts to make it US foam and then ill have both options. Denney sent you another pm thanks


It looks like I'll have to bust out my Sedan, foams of course.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, looks like I'll have to bust mine out to. oops, wait a minute..... I don't have one!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, it looks like you'll have to go with plan "B".
1/12th or 1/10th pan, motor, speedo, receiver and battery your good to go.


----------



## J FAST

Hmm, whos going to be out sat? I have my car all ready for some rubber tyre!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I never know who will show.
I know there will be atleast two of us if you show.


----------



## J FAST

Well that was a good testing day for me. At the end of the day the car was pretty hooked up and that was with sorex 32r. And a 13.5. I think once I get some sorex 28 and the 17.5 in it should be good. So Guys that are going to run rubber what are we going to run 17.5 or 13.5? my car feels dialed in with the 13.5 but I think we would have some awsome racing with 17.5. not to mention are tires would last alot longer.


----------



## John Warner

Entry forms and handbooks are in the mail (U.S. Indoor Champs)


----------



## Denney

Jesse - Andy & I are in for 17.5/rubber...17.5 is plenty fast enough & should make for some close racing.

Denney


----------



## J FAST

Sounds good, I think with our track being more technical and tight for foam racing compared to most wide open sweeping layouts they run over seas for rubber, 17.5 will be perfect match. Plus I think tires will last alot longer and we should have some good races going on.


----------



## 02CooperS

I agree Jesse. I was surprised to see that the 17.5's were as fast as they are. Should be some good racing this season


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Now according to "Carbon Joe" on rctech

So for 1/12 stock class (Novak 17.5 brushless, 2200 Kv) 4 cell NiMH, the closest match right now would be 3.7V LiPo and a 13.5 (~3300 Kv). 

(4.8V * 2200 Kv) / 3.7V = 2854 Kv for parity with "nominal voltage"

but with peak voltages
(6.0V * 2200Kv) / 4.2V = 3142 Kv

Ideally, someone could produce a 3000 Kv motor and that would be very close to 17.5 / 4 cell NiMH.

so will 12th scale guys are our track start running lipos????
Just an idea!!


----------



## John Warner

yeah andrew, you could take that 100 you got and be one of the first to have one.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

No thanks


----------



## John Warner

so what then will ya getting?


----------



## MikeBob

No matter what you want 4.8v not 3.7v. I know I'm not going to be racing with 3 cell pack anytime soon.


----------



## 02CooperS

Didn't Terry run a Lipo last year in his 1/12th scale?

I was looking forward to running this weekend but just found out my MRI has been scheduled for Sat. afternoon. So it looks like another week will have to wait before I can do some more testing.


----------



## Denney

Terry did run a LIPO occasionally...the only part I don't like is needing a receiver pack. If I save time/effort with the LIPO, but now I've got to mess with a receiver pack I'm not sure what I've actually gained. From what I've heard the Ener-G NiMH's are practically maintenance free anyway.

Too bad you can't make it Sat Andy, I have an extra set of 28's & 24's if you want them too.

Fred - were you still planning to be open Sat? wasn't sure with the Metro Cruise going on...

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred - were you still planning to be open Sat? wasn't sure with the Metro Cruise going on...
> 
> Denney


That is the plan!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney said:


> Too bad you can't make it Sat Andy, I have an extra set of 28's & 24's if you want them too.
> Denney


Yes, I do want those tires, so hang on to them for me. Thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Metro Cruise is this Saturday.
I'm thinking that we should be at the track around 9:00 am to get a parking spot. Yes?


----------



## hyena boy

i might stop in and say on saturday. my parents are going to be at the cruise, and i like looking at all of the cars.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy? I think I might remember you. Isn't your name like Jeff or Jack or Jim or something?


----------



## Denney

Fred---Yes...last year the parking lot starting filling up by 10, so ~9 may be a good idea.

Denney


----------



## J FAST

Hmm if you open at 9:00 I can even come and run untill 3 or 4. My plane isn't leaving untill 7:00. Andrew see why I said to wait to order the SMC 5000 they are going to be in the same color case as those 12th lipos, plus wires out the top looks sweet.


----------



## 02CooperS

Same here Jesse. My MRI isn't scheduled until 4pm. Woohoo!

Denney, bring those tires, and your Mini!


----------



## Denney

Done, and Done!


----------



## J FAST

Sweet, and Sweet!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hmm ill run my 17.5 this weekend and see how close my foam car is to rubber cars!


----------



## Denney

Tekin 17.5? If so, I'd like to check it out!

...This is my 4th post this month...do I get a prize or something?


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> Tekin 17.5? If so, I'd like to check it out!
> 
> ...This is my 4th post this month...do I get a prize or something?


Denney... you'd better slow down, you're up to a once a week average now.
Pretty soon you'll probably need to replace your keyboard!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Had a great time yesterday.
Got the Pro 10 dialed in, it's a blast to drive.
The mini coopers were a hoot to watch also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Had a great time yesterday.
> Got the Pro 10 dialed in, it's a blast to drive.
> The mini coopers were a hoot to watch also.


If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. 

Listed below is our fall schedule. 

Every Starting Saturday September 20, 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod(10.5+)

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod(10.5+)
Spec and what else new comes out.
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class and $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## John Warner

Good job Andrew. You now own the job!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUV6QtYNrQ


----------



## toytech

John Warner said:


> Good job Andrew. You now own the job!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUV6QtYNrQ


Andrew does an awsome job running the races and anoucing them :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thanks guys!


----------



## martymiller35

I'm from the South Bend area, and I'm going to be in the Grand Rapids area on occasion. What's your largest 12th scale class, I assume it's stock/17.5.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## Fred Knapp

martymiller35 said:


> I'm from the South Bend area, and I'm going to be in the Grand Rapids area on occasion. What's your largest 12th scale class, I assume it's stock/17.5.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marty


You are correct, looking forward to seeing you at the track.


----------



## Roy Dallier

Hey Fred when are you going to start running the stadium trucks there are 5 or 6 of us that want to run.:woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey Fred when are you going to start running the stadium trucks there are 5 or 6 of us that want to run.:woohoo:


The season is scheduled to start September 20th. If you guys were wanting to run sooner that or just get some practice in let me know and I'll work something our for you.


----------



## J FAST

tomarrow...tomarrow... is onlyyyy.. a dayyyy aaaway...


----------



## J FAST

Hmm I think we should go to the track today


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I think you should give me a call.


----------



## J FAST

pm me your number i broke my phone in half on my trip fell off cliff and smashed on rocks lol and just got a new one but all my numbers are lost. fred pmme your number to please


----------



## J FAST

is the track going to be open tomarrow i think it should be.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> is the track going to be open tomarrow i think it should be.


Jesse, I could be open. I need to get some work done, but I need a skill saw, table saw or both.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J FAST said:


> pm me your number i broke my phone in half on my trip fell off cliff and smashed on rocks lol and just got a new one but all my numbers are lost. fred pmme your number to please


YGPM fella.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse call me up


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Jesse, I could be open. I need to get some work done, but I need a skill saw, table saw or both.


Hmm I have both


----------



## John Warner

too quiet around here.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Just woundering,
Do you fellas plan on hosting any carpet oval races.
And which Pro 10 is the one to get.

Thanks,
Duke.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Just woundering,
> Do you fellas plan on hosting any carpet oval races.
> And which Pro 10 is the one to get.
> 
> Thanks,
> Duke.


Duke,
John Sparks, will be working on putting the oval schedule together.
He is working out the schedule with Mt Pleasant.
The CRC Generation X-10 seems to be what most have.
Henderson has the associated version of course and another guy says he's getting the BMI version.


----------



## J FAST

Sounds like the worlds GT was a hit at Vegas, and the spec tires sound to be awsome. they used jaco lilacs front and rear and they are on carbon fiber looking rims. I guess most guys ran 1 set from practice,qualies,and the mains with very little ware and no chunking. They are going to release them in the next couple weeks. 28 to 34 bucks for a set of 4. Sounds pretty good... Ill wait to see how this season plays out. Im going to start with rubber tire 17.5


----------



## J FAST

Dang did everybody break their fingers?


----------



## John Warner

nope......


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Dang did everybody break their fingers?


Ah, no. I do have a hang nail though, ouch.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, you going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew.... tell Papi he has a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good times today, Nice cleveland train.


----------



## John Warner

short train, or long train?
oh, and who was the engine, and who was the caboose?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hmm, good question, logically, me and jesse made the decision to follow my dad, that 200mm body sure cuts a big draft gap, so we were faster behind him than infront of him


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Are you guys going to require a ROAR approved battery only rule at your facility?

Duke


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Are you guys going to require a ROAR approved battery only rule at your facility?
> 
> Duke


Duke,
Because of the nature of on-road racing and the hard impacts that can and do happen from time to time, Roar approved batteries are required.


----------



## XXX KEITH

bought me a xray last night fellas :woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> bought me a xray last night fellas :woohoo:


Nice!!!


----------



## John Warner

XXX KEITH said:


> bought me a xray last night fellas :woohoo:


Congratulations!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Papi.... since you were driving the locomotive, was it by
chance painted yellow and had bulldozer written on the side? J/K!!!


----------



## Leonard

Are you guys expecting a good stock rubber sedan class?

Fred will you be at Riders tuesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Are you guys expecting a good stock rubber sedan class?
> 
> Fred will you be at Riders tuesday?


Leonard, To answer your first question, Yes. Whether that happens or not remains to be seen.

Yes I will be at Riders Tuesday.


----------



## XXX KEITH

John Warner said:


> Congratulations!!:thumbsup:


trying to change it up a bit little offroad on weds sedans on sat :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hey Papi.... since you were driving the locomotive, was it by
> chance painted yellow and had bulldozer written on the side? J/K!!!


It was kind of yellow, orange actually and no I didn't have bulldozer written on the side. It was Caterpillar Bulldozer!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> trying to change it up a bit little offroad on weds sedans on sat :thumbsup:


Great, another sedan to add to the line up. Keith, will you be running foam, rubber or both?


----------



## XXX KEITH

Fred Knapp said:


> Great, another sedan to add to the line up. Keith, will you be running foam, rubber or both?


FOAM OFF THE BAT TO GET THE HANG OF THINGS THEN IM WILLING TO EXPLORE RUBBER.. I RAN FOAM ON MY T1 BUT THAT WAS LIKE 12 FOOT LANES ON BLACKTOP ILL HAVE TO GET USED TO THE TIGHTER LANES I NEVER RAN ANYTHING ON CARPET


----------



## John Warner

You'll get used to it in no time, trust me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> FOAM OFF THE BAT TO GET THE HANG OF THINGS THEN IM WILLING TO EXPLORE RUBBER.. I RAN FOAM ON MY T1 BUT THAT WAS LIKE 12 FOOT LANES ON BLACKTOP ILL HAVE TO GET USED TO THE TIGHTER LANES I NEVER RAN ANYTHING ON CARPET


Good choice Keith. Foam is a little bit more forgiving as far as set up goes.
Foam tire and 17.5 is a good place to get started racing on carpet.
Yes the lanes a much tighter then a parking lot set up, just have to drive the center of the lane until you get comfortable with it.


----------



## XXX KEITH

Fred Knapp said:


> Good choice Keith. Foam is a little bit more forgiving as far as set up goes.
> Foam tire and 17.5 is a good place to get started racing on carpet.
> Yes the lanes a much tighter then a parking lot set up, just have to drive the center of the lane until you get comfortable with it.


IM READY TO RUMBLE AS SOON AS I GET MY CAR THAT IS.. THE CENTER IS NOT RIDING THE WALLAS RITE??HAHA SOMETIMES I MIX THE WALLS AND THE CENTER UP YOULL SEE:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

You just need to put a tad bit bigger bumper on the front. Kinda like mine!! LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> IM READY TO RUMBLE AS SOON AS I GET MY CAR THAT IS.. THE CENTER IS NOT RIDING THE WALLAS RITE??HAHA SOMETIMES I MIX THE WALLS AND THE CENTER UP YOULL SEE:thumbsup:


Yeah, if you can do that your all set!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH

ok fellas beef found this want to purchase it is it a good car/deal or no go??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120302535527&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## beefgravy

Hay andrew, what do you think about that car xxx and i found?


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> ok fellas beef found this want to purchase it is it a good car/deal or no go??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120302535527&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


The mission is probably a good enough car. The problem would be there wouldn't be anyone that could help with any set up issues should they arise.
Personally I'd look for a TC5.


----------



## beefgravy

I have been lloking at those and tc4's too. thanx for the advice man.


----------



## WarpWind

beefgravy said:


> I have been lloking at those and tc4's too. thanx for the advice man.


Do yourself a favor and stay the devil away from the TC4. Either go with a TC3, or skip ahead to the TC5. Trust me on this one.

Bill.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

beefgravy said:


> Hay andrew, what do you think about that car xxx and i found?


personally, i would stick to a car that other people at the track have, such as an Xray or a TC5, that way if you need help others can give it to you.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

TC4's work good on the clay oval but on the carpet they are a disaster. 
I agree with Andrew.
These guys at RCRCR know what there talking about that's for sure! :thumbsup:

Duke


----------



## John Warner

I'll have to agree with the majority.... The TC-4 is evil!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*12 more days*

Every Saturday Starting September 20, 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod(10.5+)

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod(10.5+)
Spec and what else new comes out.
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class and $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Wednesday Night Race Program starts October 1, 2008.
Doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 6:00.
2 heats and the mains.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## beefgravy

I will keep looking for an xray but may get a tc3 then... thanx guys


----------



## XXX KEITH

how bout the jrxs fellas?? or does anyone have somehting they wanna sell beefgravy is in need of a sedan holla at me


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> how bout the jrxs fellas?? or does anyone have somehting they wanna sell beefgravy is in need of a sedan holla at me


Now your getting somewhere. 
Mike Slaughter races that car and can give you advice on set up.


----------



## beefgravy

Fred Knapp said:


> Now your getting somewhere.
> Mike Slaughter races that car and can give you advice on set up.


sweet, I think that is the one for me..


----------



## Guest

beefgravy said:


> sweet, I think that is the one for me..


I would recommend making sure that there is a "Type R" after that name... Or you will end up regretting it, especially if you intend to run li-po.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## beefgravy

type r... got it... thanx mike


----------



## WarpWind

And order all the parts that you can for the Losi. Ask Mike about Losi's awesome support for onroad racing. Or lack thereof. Where's my Schumie. I think it's about time I dusted it off again.

Sedans in the morning, stadium in the evening. Sounds good to me.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm hearing talk of a Vintage Class.
I remember some talk about it last year.
It would be cool to see a class of these once a month or so.


----------



## John Warner

Vintage class?...... as in the drivers, or their cars?
I thought that class was called masters! LoL!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John, when are you comeing to the track this year?


----------



## John Warner

This year sometime, maybe.


----------



## John Warner

Originally posted by Mr. Bill......

A big thanks to Rob Michaels from Corally USA for working very hard to import a rubber tire for this years US Indoor Champs, We will be using the Xenon Rubber Tire 28 shore, this tire has a very strong rim and a rubber has good has any on the market today. The tire will have a special price at the Champs,it will be a set of 4 at $25. Four set max and one extra if you are in the A-Main. The tires will be in the US soon and will be available from Corally USA and your local hobby shop, we will let you know as soon as they get here


----------



## Fred Knapp

With rain likely for Saturday it's a good time for a test and tune.
*10 More days!!!*


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm.... 10 more days until....?

Grand opening I'm guessing. Sounds like a great day for sloppy joes!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hummmm.... 10 more days until....?
> 
> Grand opening I'm guessing. Sounds like a great day for sloppy joes!


Come on now, are you really guessing?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

It's looking like I'll be seeing ya'll on Sat,


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> It's looking like I'll be seeing ya'll on Sat,


Sweet, will you be running anything?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> It's looking like I'll be seeing ya'll on Sat,


OCB???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
Your stuff will ship Monday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Andrew Knapp said:


> OCB???


That'll do.....after I try to remember how this carpet thing works.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fred Knapp said:


> Sweet, will you be running anything?


oop....didn't see that one. Yup. Gonna blow the dust off the 05 and rub some lexan.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Danny from SMC is going to send me one of his prototype hardcase single cell Lipo's so that we can do some testing in our 12th scales.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fred Knapp said:


> Danny from SMC is going to send me one of his prototype hardcase single cell Lipo's so that we can do some testing in our 12th scales.


You know everyone's gonna want a lap.


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> You know everyone's gonna want a lap.


I know, maybe we can figure out if this is a viable option.


----------



## JamesBrink

Hi Guys,
Is there practice tomorrow? If so what time? Thanks!

James


----------



## John Warner

James, yes there is, the doors open at 11:00am.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Fred,
What were those the oval dates again?

Thanks,
Duke.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Fred,
> What were those the oval dates again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Duke.


Duke,
Oval Schedule is as follows:
Oct - 26
Dec - 28
Jan - 25
Feb - 22
Mar - 29
Apr - 26

What a good time today. We managed to get the Cleveland train going a few times again today. Apl-hed tried my Pro 10, he's down with it. So it's looking like we could have a strong class of 10th scale pan cars. Sedans have been the big thing to run to date. Taz came out and gave his new Gen X-12 a try today, looking good. James, Max and Dudda good seeing you guys out and running. Thanks to all the others that stopped out just to hang for a while.

It was brought up that maybe we should consider running a Wednesday night on-road race program. Two heats and a Main instead of Thursday night practice.
I for one would love to do that. What do you think? 

Next week Saturday the 20th is our first scheduled on-road race. Everyone that has been coming out for practice on Saturday's seems to be ready, are you?

See everyone next week,
Fred.


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... you have a pm. Also, wasn't taz's car a Gen-X 12th scale?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Your correct, oops I fixed it.


----------



## John Warner

Man, it's so dry around here. Sure could use a little rain.


----------



## JamesBrink

Hi Fred,
Tom, Max, Terry and I are all interested in Wednesday night racing. When are you going to start up the mid-week program?

James


----------



## John Warner

H.R.L.

Humpday Racing League!


----------



## XXX KEITH

cant wait to get my rig looked like a blast....


----------



## kevinm

What tires have been working well on the Pro-10 cars?


----------



## John Warner

purple/grey is what Fred's been running.


----------



## J FAST

S. Jerusalem said:


> That'll do.....after I try to remember how this carpet thing works.


UH you didnt seem to have a problem with that at all!!!Up to par on your first day NICE BRO!!! You better be out sat.

Fred for sure on the wed race thing sounds much better than open practice!!! Id rather ware my tires out racing . get a schedule up for it bud.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Wednesday Night Race Program*



JamesBrink said:


> Hi Fred,
> Tom, Max, Terry and I are all interested in Wednesday night racing. When are you going to start up the mid-week program?
> James





J FAST said:


> Fred for sure on the wed race thing sounds much better than open practice!!! Id rather ware my tires out racing . get a schedule up for it bud.


How about we start the Wednesday Night Race Program October 1, 2008.
This will give a little more time to help get the word out. Give me a little more time to get a few things done at the track and so on.

I still intend on doing Thursday Night on-road practice for those that just want a laid back night to work on their vehicles.
If it turns out that we are getting no one for practice I can always suspend the Thursday night program.


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> cant wait to get my rig looked like a blast....


Kieth, 
We can't either. More is better!!!!!



kevinm said:


> What tires have been working well on the Pro-10 cars?


Yep, John is correct. I've been running Purple fronts and Gray rears.
Jaco is supposed to have some Lilac's out soon from what I've heard.
They were used at the IIC in Vegas and worked well according to what I've been reading. CRC is supposed to have something in the works as well.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J FAST said:


> UH you didnt seem to have a problem with that at all!!!Up to par on your first day NICE BRO!!! You better be out sat.
> 
> Fred for sure on the wed race thing sounds much better than open practice!!! Id rather ware my tires out racing . get a schedule up for it bud.


Yeah dude. Huge fun. I'll be there Sat.


----------



## Fred Knapp

PROTOform Sophia GT #1502


----------



## John Warner




----------



## S. Jerusalem

wow....tough choice there, eh?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I'd prefer the protoform myself.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Me too, its a beauty


----------



## XXX KEITH

got my ride got her all cleaned up slapped a brand spankin new 17.5 in it all i need is a new front 34 tooth pulley looks like he chewed up a rock and a few upgrades dudda and deny said i should do for performance reasons.. ill be out after the roar race...


----------



## John Warner

Congratulations! We'll be seeing you soon!!


----------



## J FAST

Ooh I like the Sophia, i bet you could get away with running purple fronts with that body Fred. Its hotter than the vette thats for sure!!


----------



## John Warner

BTW: That new PROTOform Sophia GT #1502 body WILL BE legal at the Champs this year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I Miss Racing Toy Cars!!! Lol!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> I Miss Racing Toy Cars!!! Lol!


Yeah, I bet. 
How's things goin.
Things sure have changed with the introduction of brushless and lipo.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Ooh I like the Sophia, i bet you could get away with running purple fronts with that body Fred. Its hotter than the vette thats for sure!!


I think I'll try and slam the vette and see how that goes.


----------



## John Warner

fred..... Is that new body available at Riders yet?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> fred..... Is that new body available at Riders yet?


Nope, early to mid October.


----------



## XXX KEITH

wel as most know i got a t1 fk05 dudda been helping me out with it needs to be converted to carpet and such but tonight i bought a t2 and a t2 007 for 300.00 guy had 350 on em or best offer i got em for 300 here they are let me know if i did good or should i sell them?? i got the t2 sold so really i bought the t2 007 for myself here they are http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=200255505786


----------



## Andrew Knapp

007 is a goooood competition car. in fact that is one year newer then what i am currently using


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Andrew Knapp said:


> 007 is a goooood competition car. in fact that is one year newer then what i am currently using



Are you ready for Saturday's festivities
Make sure you get some rest Friday night. Don't stay up to late with that sweetie of yours. You will need your energy!:thumbsup:

Duke


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney,
I have some goods for you.
I'll bring it with me tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Fred:

Don't forget the video link.

Oh, and thanks for letting me wheel that awesome Pro10 car of yours!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Fred Knapp said:


> Yeah, I bet.
> How's things goin.
> Things sure have changed with the introduction of brushless and lipo.


Not much happening down here. No place to race! Just these big car guys that keep coming into my work. Ya know, Denny Hamlin, Chad Knaus, Jimmy Spencer, Michael Waltrip, and Rusty Wallace. Oh- You guys gotta watch NASCAR Angels on the 28th of september- they did a 79 vette at our shop!


----------



## hyena boy

Warner you got mail.

xxxkeith

do you have the MI2 or did i read that wrong somewhere.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

And mail right back at ya!!

Uh-oh..... LM season is almost over and look who I see on the boards...... Tomster!!
Glad to see you're back. Still plan on running the 12th scale?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Practice tonight, doors open at 5:00pm


----------



## John Warner

Fred, what time do you close?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, what time do you close?


I believe the answer is listed below.


Every Saturday Starting September 20, 2008
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod(10.5+)

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod(10.5+)
Spec and what else new comes out.
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class and $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Wednesday Night Race Program starts October 1, 2008.
Doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 6:00.
2 heats and the mains.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## XXX KEITH

hyena boy said:


> Warner you got mail.
> 
> xxxkeith
> 
> do you have the MI2 or did i read that wrong somewhere.
> 
> jeff


no sir sorry:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Alrighty who's ready for some onroad racing! I know i am!


----------



## MikeBob

The Gate has been awarded the 2009 ROAR Carpet Nats March 19-22, 2009.


i'm going


----------



## John Warner

Kinda stinking quiet around here!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

thats pretty sweet!
John, are you going to make an appearance tomorrow?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, and I answered your PM as well.
So now you can respond to mine!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Will you be bringing a vehicle?


----------



## John Warner

Gotta love that bracelet Andrew.


----------



## hyena boy

What is the preferred speedo and brushless motor set up most people are running?

will a brushless motor fit in a crc 3.2r?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wednesday is our kick off to our mid week on road program.
Lets see if we can get it off to a great start.
Doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 6:00.
2 heats and the mains.


----------



## XXX KEITH

spring colors to start with for a t2 007 anyone help me out and gearing for a 17.5also?? thanx


----------



## Denney

Keith - start with the pepto-bismol pink front springs (30lbs) and white rears (17.5lbs). You'll want to roll-out a 17.5 around 2-2.05 (51-52mm).

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Alrighty, who's ready for the first wednesday night race tomorrow!?


----------



## XXX KEITH

Denney said:


> Keith - start with the pepto-bismol pink front springs (30lbs) and white rears (17.5lbs). You'll want to roll-out a 17.5 around 2-2.05 (51-52mm).
> 
> Denney


 sweeeet denney thanx next ??? i got whits were do i find pinks duont see them on stormer or the x shop unless im missing something ..


----------



## XXX KEITH

found them 16 bucks got em on the way along with my new diff this guy super glued the diff togather spool ?? one way?? not sure why


----------



## Andrew Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> sweeeet denney thanx next ??? i got whits were do i find pinks duont see them on stormer or the x shop unless im missing something ..


i dont know why but the pinks are not really pink, they look like it but xray calls them like "Light purple" or something like that


----------



## 02CooperS

So any of you electronic guru's know of a good electronics store here in town I can buy a 680µF 16Vdc capacitor from? And no Radio Shack does not count.


----------



## MikeBob

I Would Call Sf Supply. i CALLED THEM A FEW WEEKS AGO AND I WAS LOOKING FOR 500 OHM 50WATT. i HAD IT THE NEXT DAY 

1-800-222-4499

Sfsupply.com

YOUR WELCOME


----------



## XXX KEITH

02CooperS said:


> 680µF 16Vdc QUOTE]
> is that french beandip?


----------



## 02CooperS

Cool, thanks MikeBob.

Keith - It's the secret ingredient in the latest batch of bean dip to go with your cheesy tacos!


----------



## MikeBob

I Knew My Degree Would Be Good For Something After All.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Racing tomorrow.
Doors open at 9:00am:woohoo:


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> What is the preferred speedo and brushless motor set up most people are running?
> 
> will a brushless motor fit in a crc 3.2r?


Jeff,
Most are using the Novak GTB 4 Cell speedo, it is a light weight low-profile design. you should be able to squeeze it in.


----------



## John Warner

Anyone interested in two brand new PowerPush EP 4600 4 cell race packs?
Both packs are in their original unopened sealed package.
Already soldered up by PowerPush and ready to go!!

(40.00 each)


----------



## MikeBob

JUST FOR YOU JOHN:


- "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" was barking up the right tree with movie-goers, who put the Disney comedy at No. 1 for the weekend with a $29 million debut, according to studio estimates Sunday.


----------



## John Warner

Thank you Mr. Robertson!

Our email has already increased twofold since the movies debut!


----------



## Mars Rover 1

Hay guys, they told me about this site. So what kind of cars are you all running?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mars Rover 1 said:


> Hay guys, they told me about this site. So what kind of cars are you all running?


*On-road:*

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod(10.5+)

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod(10.5+)

*Stadiun Truck:*

Stock Truck (13.5)(27 turn) Foam
Stock Truck (13.5)(27 turn) Rubber
Mod Truck Foam


*Oval:*
Here are the dates,

Oct - 26
Dec - 28
Jan - 25
Feb - 22
Mar - 29
Apr - 26


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mars Rover 1 said:


> Hay guys, they told me about this site. So what kind of cars are you all running?


As far as what kind of cars for on-road.

Calandra - 1/12, Pro 10
Associated - 1/12, 1/10
Xray - 1/10
Losi - 1/10


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Schedule:*

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Wednesday Night Race Program starts October 1, 2008.
Doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 6:00.
2 heats and the mains.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop


----------



## tazz

*need tires*

Hey fred i plan on racing wednesday night.Could you bring your tire truer.Dude your cell phone must be broke.If anyone has some pink rear tires for my 1/12 gen x they want to sell bring them wednesday.


----------



## John Warner

Fred's cell will be back in service Wednesday after he receives the replacement from the UPS driver.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred's cell will be back in service Wednesday after he receives the replacement from the UPS driver.


or not because he has to sign for it so they left another note saying that he has to sign it IN PERSON.


----------



## John Warner

Stupid arse UPS! He left the signed signiture card.
UPS stands for......

Ur
Package is
Somewhere!


----------



## kevinm

Fred and/or Andrew - What size Tekin LiPo are you using in your TCs? And are you happy with it?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I have the 3400, and i do like it. i has good punch, and pleanty of run time.


----------



## John Warner

I understand some of the Champs classes are filling up pretty fast,
If you don't have your entry form in yet, you might consider doing so soon.


----------



## XXX KEITH

anyone goin to the track tonight to practice? im havin some issues with the diff in my 007.. i got new outdrives same part numbers it calls for in the manuel but the new ones have collars on them so the bearing dont slide all the way down im assuming and now its bout a hundred thousands off the diff wont go back into the aluminum holders anyone help a brotha out??


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX KEITH said:


> anyone goin to the track tonight to practice? im havin some issues with the diff in my 007.. i got new outdrives same part numbers it calls for in the manuel but the new ones have collars on them so the bearing dont slide all the way down im assuming and now its bout a hundred thousands off the diff wont go back into the aluminum holders anyone help a brotha out??


Keith,
I'll be at the track at 5:00.
We'll take a look and see whats going on.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I understand some of the Champs classes are filling up pretty fast,
> If you don't have your entry form in yet, you might consider doing so soon.


Not a problem, have my reservations and entry sent in.
I have my new phone also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We might have a new Mini Cooper Driver joining the ranks soon.


----------



## John Warner

And just who might that be?


----------



## XXX KEITH

fred/ andrew thanx for gettin me an joe all hooked up on the xrays well see you guys soon...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> We might have a new Mini Cooper Driver joining the ranks soon.


This guy I met.:thumbsup:


XXX KEITH said:


> fred/ andrew thanx for gettin me an joe all hooked up on the xrays well see you guys soon...


Not a problem, glad we could help.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1armed1

who's running 1/12 tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> who's running 1/12 tomorrow?


Myself, Chuck, Terry, Jody, Max, Tom, James and Brad that I can think of.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe John too.


----------



## 1armed1

Cool, see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are today's results.
A small crowd but a fun time.


----------



## beefgravy

Looked like a blast... Can't wait


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Cool, see you guys in the morning.


Dayton, 
Glad you could make it up...
Hope to see you again soon.



beefgravy said:


> Looked like a blast... Can't wait


Beef,
It is a blast....
Get your stuff together and come on out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

There are a lot of cars that I'd prefer not to drive.
But here's one I definitely wouldn't even want to be seen in!!!


----------



## John Warner

Dodge decided to throw out the playbook and put the V10 engine out of a Dodge Viper in a motorcycle chassis. Yes, Dodge made this motorcycle concept with a 500hp engine out of a supercar.
The second feature it shares with cars is the four wheeled fully independent suspension it rides on. This 8500cc superbike will do 0-60 in about 2 seconds, literally.

Some might call this a suicide machine, but I say it’s more of a deathcycle.


----------



## beefgravy

Wazzup guys.... n e body know what color springs I should get for the tc3 for the track?


----------



## Fred Knapp

beefgravy said:


> Wazzup guys.... n e body know what color springs I should get for the tc3 for the track?


Beef,
I would get these springs.

Associated, 
3952 purple 30 lbs.
3946 Copper 25 lbs.
3945 Red 22 lbs
3944 Gold 19.5

You should be able to set your car up for most tracks using a combination to those.


----------



## MikeBob

Check this out. barry no longer with team magic


Chris Tosolini has won the 2008 ROAR Fuel Sedan Nationals which took place at the Fort Myers track in Florida over the weekend. With defending Champion Barry Baker, who won the title in ‘07 with Xray, abscent this year following his departure from Team Magic, it was all to play for.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob,
I read that also. The problem is, it says nothing else.
Where will he surface next?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

MikeBob said:


> Check this out. barry no longer with team magic
> 
> 
> Chris Tosolini has won the 2008 ROAR Fuel Sedan Nationals which took place at the Fort Myers track in Florida over the weekend. With defending Champion Barry Baker, who won the title in ‘07 with Xray, abscent this year following his departure from Team Magic, it was all to play for.


That was quick.


----------



## kevinm

beefgravy said:


> Wazzup guys.... n e body know what color springs I should get for the tc3 for the track?


...or get this http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAZU0&P=7 and have 1 pr. of each. You'll probably never want the same color springs on the front and rear.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Schedule:*

All Pm's answered,
Our on-road schedule will be as follows.

Every Saturday 2008/2009
Racing will include: 

PRO 10 GT(13.5/4cell) (21.5/lipo)

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod(10.5+)

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod(10.5+)
Spec and what else new comes out.
Racing Fees: $15 for 1st Class and $5 for 2nd Class
We will be running brushed and brush-less together with nimh/lipo unless we have enough to split up.

• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Wednesday Night Race Program starts October 1, 2008.
Doors open at 5:00 racing starts at 6:00.
2 heats and the mains.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770


----------



## J.O.

John Warner said:


> There are a lot of cars that I'd prefer not to drive.
> But here's one I definitely wouldn't even want to be seen in!!!


What do you mean you wouldn't want to be sceen in it? If Max had that thing right now in high school it would be game over for the chicks! No question he would have his pick of the litter.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

What time are the door's opening on Thurs?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> What time are the door's opening on Thurs?


5:00pm, see you then.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like we'll have a good crowd for racing tomorrow.
Come on out and join the fun!!!


----------



## beefgravy

Fred, I am so not good at remembering things,,,,, what gears do i need, I cannot find them anywhere so I wanted to make sure i am looking for the right thing... thanx man


----------



## Fred Knapp

beefgravy said:


> Fred, I am so not good at remembering things,,,,, what gears do i need, I cannot find them anywhere so I wanted to make sure i am looking for the right thing... thanx man


http://precisionracingsystems.com/
You are looking for a 54 tooth 64 pitch pinion gear.
I have the spur gear that you need on order.


----------



## beefgravy

The best they have is a 52.. the rest they are out of stock on... would that be ok?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yeah Beef that will do for now, but for the future get up to like a 54 pinion


----------



## beefgravy

k sweet man, ordering now.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

We had a good turn out today, also some really close racing.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah buddy... close racing, right to the last lap!


----------



## applemint1

is anybody racing 17.5 foam touring car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

applemint1 said:


> is anybody racing 17.5 foam touring car.


Sure, a couple of weeks ago the sedans ran 17.5


----------



## Sean B

Hey Knapp's

Would you guys happen to have Tekin hotwire at the track?
I've got a virgin RS that needs a tune up
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sean B said:


> Hey Knapp's
> 
> Would you guys happen to have Tekin hotwire at the track?
> I've got a virgin RS that needs a tune up
> Thanks,
> Sean


You know it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sean B

Sweet!
See you Thursday


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sean B said:


> Sweet!
> See you Thursday


Sean,
Everyone has been coming out on Wednesday.


----------



## John Warner

Mike-Bob.... your entry is in!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Look at the phone closely.............what a friggin' idiot.


----------



## John Warner

Our fearless leader...... NOT!


----------



## MikeBob

thanks john............


----------



## John Warner

World GT spec tires available...........

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=category&category_id=71


----------



## John Warner

MikeBob..... sent you a PM.


----------



## John Warner

Kevin M..... sent you a PM.

Bill A..... sent you a PM.

Andrew K..... didn't send you a PM.

Chuck M..... sent you a PM.

Eric K..... sent you a PM.

Dayton M..... sent you a PM.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Come on john i got all excited


----------



## John Warner

Carissa said it doesn't take much.


----------



## 1armed1

John Warner said:


> Carissa said it doesn't take much.


:lol::lol:


pm back at ya


----------



## Andrew Knapp

real mature john


----------



## John Warner

Well, thank you Master Knapp!


----------



## John Warner

Three words says it all...... Quaker Steak & Lube!!

Menu and more available here....... http://www.quakersteakandlube.com


----------



## mattbrandel

is there any offroad crowd on saturdays? anyone making truck foams?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mattbrandel said:


> is there any offroad crowd on saturdays? anyone making truck foams?


We had a good crowd for on-road last Saturday. The truck crowd was lite,
something to do with the warm weather I suspect.
Apl-Hed will make foams for a fee, good at it too.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Another fun night at the track.
It will be a jammed packed weekend of racing.
On-road Saturday and Oval on Sunday.
We'll have a good crowd for oval.
If you never raced oval on the carpet, come and check it out.
Pan cars, late model, sliders, sprint car, trucks, 1/18 scale, legends, sedans and more.
This will be a fun event. Fast and fun.


----------



## tazz

Hey fred whats going on after on road this saturday? Racing / practice or are you getting ready for the big oval race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tazz said:


> Hey fred whats going on after on road this saturday? Racing / practice or are you getting ready for the big oval race.


If enough of the stadium trucks show up it will be racing, other wise just practice.


----------



## John Warner

Good luck to all those headed down to the Gate this weekend!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warnout- U Have Message! :tongue:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse, You have a PM


----------



## Fred Knapp

It will be another fun day at the track.
we'll see everyone in a couple of hours.
Doors open @ 9:00 racing at 11:30

****For those who will be attending our first Oval race of the season this Sunday, we will be serving Sloppy Joe's and chips or lunch.***

Doors open @ 8:00am racing at 11:00*


----------



## John Warner

Here's the standings after three rounds of qualifying at the Gate.

http://www.rc50.com/results/2008halloween/round3PrintHeats.html

Last round and the mains will be run Sunday.

(Kuenning's 3rd & Flipse's 6th in 12th stock)


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

I hear Max TQ'd the last round.


----------



## John Warner

You were correct there Mr. Squirts!

Here's the final results.......

http://www.rc50.com/results/2008halloween/mains/Round5.txt


----------



## John Warner

Andrew,

You were talking about your temp gun not reading correctly, right?

You should read the first couple of posts on the link below and it might solve your problem.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/249919-temp-gun-revelation.html


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here are the results for this past weekend of racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp

A few more.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Since you ran oval I assume a new layout this week???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Since you ran oval I assume a new layout this week???


Yes Sir,
Terry and I will be working on that and expanding the track Tuesday.


----------



## kevinm

Am I reading this right? Rotten Little Knapster made the "A" in oval with a road course car? Or did he have a "rental" ride that day? Or maybe that cheater motor he was showing us? :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew ran my crc pan car.


----------



## hobbyten

Fred Knapp said:


> Andrew ran my crc pan car.


 i believe he had a little bigger motor than the rest either a 17.5 or a 13.5 with a lipo of some size?


----------



## hyena boy

i got some bad news yesterday...i got laid off from my job at mammoth. i was one of at least 3 that lost their jobs yesterday. the company needed to make cut backs because of loosing too many orders.

maybe i will be able to come out and say hi soon.

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> i got some bad news yesterday...i got laid off from my job at mammoth. i was one of at least 3 that lost their jobs yesterday. the company needed to make cut backs because of loosing too many orders.
> 
> maybe i will be able to come out and say hi soon.
> 
> jeff


Sorry to hear that Jeff.
I hope you'll bounce back soon. Uncertain times right now.


----------



## John Warner

Okie-Dokie boys, the new layout is down and ready for battle!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
























Oh, did anybody mention that the track itself was also extended???!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to Terry, Todd and Andrew for all the help last night.
As you can see from the pictures that John posted up for me we have an
extended track with a new layout. The run line is approximately 20' longer then to previous layout. Once the bite comes up it will be fast, flowing and fun as well. Come on out tonight and help put a groove down before Saturday.


----------



## beefgravy

Wow... nice guys.. be out soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

beefgravy said:


> Wow... nice guys.. be out soon.


Thanks Beef,
See ya soon!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Wow!, that new layout is fun. It seems like the track is way bigger too.


----------



## beefgravy

Do you guys run oval every sunday?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

No just 1 sunday a month, we have an oval schedual too
Oct - 26
Nov - 30 (Closed)
Dec - 28
Jan - 25
Feb - 22
Mar - 29
Apr - 26


----------



## beefgravy

thank you sir, I shall put those in the date book...


----------



## Fred Knapp

November 29, 2008
There will be no on-road racing that day. Most of us will be in Cleveland for the US Indoor Championships.
Rapid Competition will use that time slot to host a Stadium Cash Back Race.


----------



## John Warner

Papi........ You have a TM.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like I have four of them.


----------



## John Warner

You should consider answering them! LoL!

Denney, in case you happen to read any of this you have a PM.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Any results from last Saturday? I hear that Big Murray won... Would like to see proof...... ha ha


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a nice turnout last Saturday.
With the new track layout came a change in the leader board so to speak.
Tonight is practice, doors open at 5:00pm
We always have plenty of 12th scale's on hand, lets get some more of the Sedans this week!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> Any results from last Saturday? I hear that Big Murray won... Would like to see proof...... ha ha


Yep, Mur-Dog was dialed Saturday.
I have the results, just haven't gotten to it.


----------



## MikeBob

XRAY XII 1/12 On-Road Pan Car is coming


----------



## Denney

Won't see you guys until next week...

John - Fred's got some stuff for you

Fred - I signed up to go grocery shopping...

Denney


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Denney, I hope the grocery shopping is in Cleveland!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Won't see you guys until next week...
> 
> John - Fred's got some stuff for you
> 
> Fred - I signed up to go grocery shopping...
> 
> Denney


Sweet. Don't forget the peanut butter!!!


----------



## John Warner

Make sure you buy the Boomer brand!


----------



## John Warner

The early entry list is up...........

http://www.indoorchamps.com/Files/confirmed list.txt


----------



## Fred Knapp

*The on-road schedule this week will be:*
Wednesday night practice 5:00 until 9:00
Thursday night practice 5:00 until 9:00
Saturday race program. Doors open at 9:00 racing at Noon.
Sunday practice. Doors open at 10:00am until whenever.


----------



## hyena boy

what is the most popular class being run?

is anyone still running brushed motors and nimh batteries?


----------



## Fred B

hyena boy said:


> what is the most popular class being run?
> 
> 
> is anyone still running brushed motors and nimh batteries?



What's a brushed motor?

12th is running NiMh still and sedan is a mix of NiMh and LiPo. LiPo is starting to really take over in sedan.


----------



## John Warner

Freddie..... check your pm's


----------



## Andrew Knapp

onroad practice tonight, be there!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew Knapp said:


> onroad practice tonight, be there!


And they were.
Very nice turn out for practice, without your support it wouldn't be possible.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tomorrow will be a stacked and packed day of racing.
With the champs race coming up inside of two weeks everyone will be honing their skills. We'll have a lot of great racing Saturday on the largest layout of the year so far. Come join the fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Guys,
Riders will be carrying / Stocking parts for the Calandra Generation X 1/12.
Anything special you would like to see in stock, let me know. 
Fred


----------



## planecrazy29

*12l4*

Does anyone know who makes read bulkheads to lower the axle for an RC12L4? I know niftech does but they want more that I paid for the car.... Or better yet, does anyone have some from their old car they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## Fred Knapp

planecrazy29 said:


> Does anyone know who makes read bulkheads to lower the axle for an RC12L4? I know niftech does but they want more that I paid for the car.... Or better yet, does anyone have some from their old car they'd be willing to part with?


Irrgang Racing Service makes them. I think they are right around $45.00
I'll check, I may still have some.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> everyone will be honing their skills.


Honing Skilzs?? Ya can't sharpen sumptin I ain't got none of!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Honing Skilzs?? Ya can't sharpen sumptin I ain't got none of!


Step 1. Take time to make time to come and work on it there by developing some, Skilzez.


----------



## John Warner

I'm working on it.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Dont forget everyone, we have practice tomorrow, doors open at 10. everyone is welcome.


----------



## John Warner

Heres a link to a truly amazing story in Michigan about a 1963 Pontiac Lemans,
some cash and a little bit of history!

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/11/10/...226-521/?icid=100214839x1212978251x1200853097


----------



## Fred Knapp

The final week of practice is here before we all head off to the US Indoor Championships.

Wednesday: 5:00pm - 9:00pm
Thursday: 5:00pm - 9:00pm
Saturday: racing at Noon
Sunday: 10:00am - 5:00pm


----------



## John Warner

There must be an accident somewhere because traffic sure has been slow here on the ol' Internet superhighway.


----------



## John Warner

Posted by Bob-Stormer........

Here's a nice little addition for those attending, and our way of helping out a bit. I thought about this last year when I was given a hard time for using what looked like a hotel towel on my tires. It was a scrap I got from the hotel laundry that they were gonna toss. But it got me thinking.

To help keep the peace at the hotel this year, we had 500 tire towels made with the Stormer Hobbies logo on them and the phrase "Cleveland 2008" that we are donating to the cause. Got a clip on it so you can leave it on your belt loop. Nothing fancy, just gets the job done for drying off tires, without trashing hotel stuff. White, so you can see as the tires clean.

Should be enough for everybody and a pile of spares. They shipped out today for Cleveland. 

I always kind of feel bad for the hotels, so this should help keep us friendly with the hotel.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Sweet


----------



## John Warner

Whats the deal here... everybody wrapped up in blankets because of the cold or what???

Andrew..... WGT or bust??


----------



## MikeBob

Lets hope for no snow next Tuesday.


----------



## John Warner

As lomg as we're hoping, lets hope for sunshine and a heatwave!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> As long as we're hoping, lets hope for sunshine and a heatwave!!


Hope no longer, I think its up to 35 degrees now.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Andrew..... 13.5?????


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Whats the deal here... everybody wrapped up in blankets because of the cold or what???
> 
> Andrew..... WGT or bust??


Pretty Much haha



Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Andrew..... 13.5?????


not yet, hopefully by saturday...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice work out on the rug last night guys. I can't wait until Saturday.
Last chance to get it together before Cleveland.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Nice work out on the rug last night guys. I can't wait until Saturday.
> Last chance to get it together before Cleveland.


Hope I get the chance to.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, theres a PM waiting for you.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred, theres a PM waiting for you.


Headin back to ya.


----------



## John Warner

Just like tennis... back at you!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Just like tennis... back at you!


Yep, got it and choped it with lots of spin.


----------



## John Warner

Back at you with a forehand and lots of backspin!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Its race day!


----------



## John Warner

J. Holman..... send a pm instead of an email. Also, I left you a voicemail. Call me!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John, you should know jesse doesnt answer his phone


----------



## John Warner

I'm beginning to figure that out!


----------



## kevinm

Fred - I've got 2 Pro-10 bumpers for you. Now RLK won't have an excuse for NOT racing it. :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - I've got 2 Pro-10 bumpers for you. Now RLK won't have an excuse for NOT racing it. :tongue:


Thanks Kevin,
Andrew will be running Pro-10 at the Champs!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
You should PM Mr. bill or bill941 and give them your class info.
You know, TC 17.5, 13.5, freq and transponder #.


----------



## John Warner

Tried sending you a PM here but...........

J FAST has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.

Check rctech, I sent one there as well.


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Tried sending you a PM here but...........
> 
> J FAST has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> Check rctech, I sent one there as well.


Ill call ya in a little while!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Murray, the motor came in.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse's going to run some 1/12 at the Champs, Sweet!!!


----------



## John Warner

3,836 screws holding the new MDX flooring together!!

Carpets already down as well.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

wow glad im not the guy doing all that work


----------



## John Warner

Fred, Andrew.... both of you have a PM.


----------



## John Warner

Jesse...

I talked with the people in Cleveland, and yes there's CRC cars there and available.


----------



## J FAST

Hmm.... this should be interesting. HA!!!


----------



## John Warner

So right you are. There will be at least the two of us there with cars we've never driven before. Interesting to say the least! LoL!


----------



## J FAST

Well just finished packing.... feels like im forgeting something... oh i know what it is a car to race lol!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Good luck guys!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> So right you are. There will be at least the two of us there with cars we've never driven before. Interesting to say the least! LoL!


plus one more john, ive never driven my Pro 10


----------



## J FAST

John sent ya a pm


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse isnt it your bedtime


----------



## J FAST

*Zombie*



Andrew Knapp said:


> Jesse isnt it your bedtime


Sleep is for the dead. plus im practicing for this week.... no sleep:drunk:lol


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Sleep is for the dead. plus im practicing for this week.... no sleep:drunk:lol


so no sleep + new car + no driving with the car = ?????


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> so no sleep + new car + no driving with the car = ?????


FUN SILLY... what else???


----------



## bill941

Jesse you have a pm


----------



## J FAST

*dude*



Rich Chang said:


> Good luck guys!


Thanks Rich!! Good to see your alive...lol


----------



## J FAST

*got it*



bill941 said:


> Jesse you have a pm


Got it ill do it now thanks!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Jesse you got a crazy PM


----------



## John Warner

Jesse.... back at ya!


----------



## Mike Howe

Good luck to all you guys down there at the Indoor Champs!!


----------



## John Warner

Wow, look who pokes their head out of the bus!
Thanks Mike!


----------



## John Warner

Sure is getting late. Why am I still awake?!


----------



## John Warner

3:15AM

*Kalamazoo forecast.......*

Tuesday: Rain and snow showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Northwest wind around 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Tuesday Night: A chance of snow showers and freezing drizzle. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. Northwest wind between 13 and 17 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

*Cleveland forecast.........*

Tuesday: Snow showers. High near 36. Breezy, with a west wind between 16 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Tuesday Night: Snow showers. Low around 31. Breezy, with a west wind between 18 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Alright boys, load em' up move em' out


----------



## John Warner

Later, after Garrett's home!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
Please bring you motor back to tech, they are illegal I'm told.


----------



## John Warner

Like thats going to help me!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Like thats going to help me!!


Well it would have but now you have a DQ.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Well it would have but now you have a DQ.


Awesome..... I love Dairy Queen!!!!


----------



## 2rc4ever

*Cleveland Rocks*

I have always wanted to go to Cleveland. Back 15 to 20 years ago, when I was racing all the time, all I heard was Cleveland, Cleveland, and Cleveland. I finally made it after 15 years of absence and occasional racing at what ever venue there was in the GR area. I am not a true diehard competitor, but appreciate the skill, talent, dedication, passion and competition that is in Cleveland. Now I understand why it is the premier 1/12th scale but also touring and now World GT race venue. I like the World GT the best. It harkens back to the old days when I raced for the passion of the hobby. I am now a casual racer, but still like the display of new talent coming out which is more rare now days since the advent of computer games. 

Doug:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

How was the Rock & Roll hall of fame?


----------



## Fred Knapp

2rc4ever said:


> I have always wanted to go to Cleveland. Back 15 to 20 years ago, when I was racing all the time, all I heard was Cleveland, Cleveland, and Cleveland. I finally made it after 15 years of absence and occasional racing at what ever venue there was in the GR area. I am not a true diehard competitor, but appreciate the skill, talent, dedication, passion and competition that is in Cleveland. Now I understand why it is the premier 1/12th scale but also touring and now World GT race venue. I like the World GT the best. It harkens back to the old days when I raced for the passion of the hobby. I am now a casual racer, but still like the display of new talent coming out which is more rare now days since the advent of computer games.
> 
> Doug:thumbsup:


I'm glad you went Doug.
The Champs is something every on-road-er should experience at least once.
Now lets get those World GT's out at our track and do some racing.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

The track is open tonight for onroad practice. so come on out!. 5-9


----------



## hyena boy

YE HA!!!

I just got offered a job in Hudsonville. I start on Monday.

may be this means I can race again soon.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner

hyena boy said:


> maybe this means I can race again soon.
> 
> Jeff


Question is will you?


----------



## 2rc4ever

*Cleveland etc.*

The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame was cool, hip, dope, fly, bad, rad, da bomb and groovy man. So was the Quaker Steak and Lube. Cabellas is huge; I mean a humongous place too. Now back to racing at the local venue. I will be racing, or more accurately, practicing at Rapid Competition when free time is available, probably 3 times a month.

:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Jesse........ Pm 4u


----------



## John Warner

2rc4ever said:


> The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame was cool, hip, dope, fly, bad, rad, da bomb and groovy man. So was the Quaker Steak and Lube. Cabellas is huge; I mean a humongous place too. Now back to racing at the local venue. I will be racing, or more accurately, practicing at Rapid Competition when free time is available, probably 3 times a month.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yep, Garrett and I stopped at the Lube with my niece and sister as we were leaving Cleveland. We stop there every year on the way home. All those hot wings keep me awake on the drive back home. Plus, it's becoming a tradition after all these years!!!!!!!


----------



## hyena boy

John Warner said:


> Question is will you?


I am hoping to race, most likely not every week. I am trying get some new race gear so I can.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

New layout is down, so lets get some guys out to practice, maybe start a groove. Track open tonight 5-9


----------



## John Warner

*Battery explodes, one man injured*

Last Edited: Thursday, 04 Dec 2008, 4:39 PM EST
Created On: Thursday, 04 Dec 2008, 3:46 PM EST

HOLLAND, Mich. (WOOD) - A lithium ion cell battery exploded, causing a small fire and slightly injuring one man.

The incident happened around 3 p.m. in a building at 130 Central Avenue in downtown Holland. The man was working with the battery when it exploded and blew out some windows.

The as-yet-unnamed man was taken to Holland Hospital with minor injuries.

24 Hour News 8 will have more information as it develops


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Ok Johnny Boy, I got one word for ya on that... HOLLAND... Need I say more? LOL!


----------



## 2rc4ever

Those Lipo batteries are like phosperous grenades when they explode. I use ammo cans and or a lipo sock to contain the debris if an explosion occurs. I did witness one of my lipo packs for one of my RC airplanes explode. Its like a flash bang then soot all over the place. I now use a container all the time when charging Liop's.


----------



## networxinc

*sedans*

You guys race sedans on saturday? If so which tires you guys running. 

Much appreciated


----------



## Andrew Knapp

networxinc said:


> You guys race sedans on saturday? If so which tires you guys running.
> 
> Much appreciated


yes we do race sedans, the tires i know the majority of people including myself are Jaco Double pink orange (fronts) double pink (rears)

-Andrew Knapp


----------



## networxinc

Wonder if ya'll let me run my 1/12 against your 1/10 sedans.......


----------



## John Warner

There's been plenty of 12th scale cars showing up every week.


----------



## networxinc

1/12 sedans? show up or pan cars?


----------



## John Warner

12th scale pan cars, and 10th scale sedans. Plus the world GT 10th scale pan cars.
You have a 12th scale sedan?????


----------



## networxinc

yes I do, mini assasin...........corally


----------



## John Warner

If you come to the track, bring it with you.... I'd like to see it!!


----------



## hyena boy

if i start racing 1/12 again what is the popular tire, body, motor, and gearing.

i think that is what i am going to run.

jeff


----------



## John Warner

Fred,

Here's the link to the Novak race flyer..........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3084792299/sizes/l/


----------



## networxinc

be out in a few weeks, got a mini cooper as well......anyone racing those? need to get a new R5 anyone racing those yet?


----------



## John Warner

I know there's a few of the mini's there, but they haven't been activity racing them recently.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred,
> 
> Here's the link to the Novak race flyer..........
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3084792299/sizes/l/


Thanks John,
Yesterday, Terry ran a SMC one cell lipo in his 1/12 all day.
It seemed to preform well using 13.5 and 10.5 motors.
I can see that catching on quickly.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> if i start racing 1/12 again what is the popular tire, body, motor, and gearing.
> 
> i think that is what i am going to run.
> 
> jeff


Jeff,
CRC magenta fronts and pink rears.
17.5 rolls out around a 3.0


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John, you have a private message.


----------



## Dasmopar

This is the track thats in Grand rapids MI right? I have looked around this thread alittle but have not seen any pics of the place other than the little image in Fred's sig.. Can someone maybe add some pics tot he first post in this thread for us newbs?

Any Trophy races or bigger races coming up anytime soon?

Thanks

Lon Burling


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dasmopar said:


> This is the track thats in Grand rapids MI right? I have looked around this thread alittle but have not seen any pics of the place other than the little image in Fred's sig.. Can someone maybe add some pics tot he first post in this thread for us newbs?
> 
> Any Trophy races or bigger races coming up anytime soon?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lon Burling


Lon,
You are correct, the track is in Wyoming MI a suburb of Grand Rapids..
I'm working on a date for a trophy race a will announce as soon as I have everything finalized.
I have one picture saved on my computer and will get more this week.
Hope to see you soon.


----------



## J FAST

Denny, sent ya a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
Nice run in the main with your new 1/12.
So what was you final set-up?


----------



## Denney

Jesse - No you didn't....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So anyone pro-10's this weekend, i sure want to run mine!


----------



## Promatchracer

Hey Folks I was wondering if some one has the website for the paper in GR 
I need to place an Ad in it for my Newfoundland puppies 
Thanks 

Also in the single cell Lipo was a receiver pack used and if not how did the ele work out


----------



## Fred Knapp

Promatchracer said:


> Hey Folks I was wondering if some one has the website for the paper in GR
> I need to place an Ad in it for my Newfoundland puppies
> Thanks
> 
> Also in the single cell Lipo was a receiver pack used and if not how did the ele work out


Casey,
Here's a link to the Grand Rapids Press Classifieds.
http://www.mlive.com/classifieds/
I believe that a voltage regulator was to only thing used with the single cell lipo.


----------



## Dasmopar

How many world GT entries you guys getting on a average week?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dasmopar said:


> How many world GT entries you guys getting on a average week?


Our weekly average, none.
However we do have 6 or 8 locals that have them.
I think now that the Champs is over with perhaps we can get it going on a weekly schedule.


----------



## J FAST

Denney said:


> Jesse - No you didn't....


Hmm its in my sent box? well i sent it again let mt know if ya get it.....oops i just realized i sent it to denny not denney lol i will send it again ha...


----------



## Denney

I got it, but it didn't say anything...


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Denney pro-10 this weekend?


----------



## J FAST

Ha thats good stuff!!! Ill do it again...


----------



## J FAST

Andrew Knapp said:


> Denney pro-10 this weekend?


you done with touring for a little while?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> you done with touring for a little while?


no but i would like to run my pro-10 a little too.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I will be running 13.5 TC this weekend and hope to have my World GT up and running by next weekend.............


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just a reminder:
On-road practice have moved to *Wednesday* nights.
We left the Thursday night practice program in place for 6 weeks to give everyone a chance to make the switch. Thursday night has ended.
-Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I will be running 13.5 TC this weekend and hope to have my World GT up and running by next weekend.............


Sweet, Yeah we need to get the World GT class going soon.

****Note*****
We are working on bringing back parking lot racing.
The location and surface is awesome. 
Nothing for sure but it is in the works!!!


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Sweet, Yeah we need to get the World GT class going soon.
> 
> ****Note*****
> We are working on bringing back parking lot racing.
> The location and surface is awesome.
> Nothing for sure but it is in the works!!!


DUDE!!! DO IT!!! :woohoo:the days i race i would come early and help set up track....I love touring rubber on the phault...


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> DUDE!!! DO IT!!! :woohoo:the days i race i would come early and help set up track....I love touring rubber on the phault...


Sorry Jesse,
The place that I'm looking at has no fishing ponds near by.


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Sorry Jesse,
> The place that I'm looking at has no fishing ponds near by.


HA!! thats what sundays for...just get us some HOT asphault lol...


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Sorry Jesse,
> The place that I'm looking at has no fishing ponds near by.


Obviously you're not looking hard enough or in the right places!


----------



## John Warner

Andrew sent me this picture of his newest rc invention!


----------



## John Warner

Hey Andrew.....

I picked this up for you to race at the Champs next year........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice!!!


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Nice!!!


I guess you can tell I was a tad bit bored last night. Had all my wood split, and a nice fire going. Fishing....... It's so relaxing. Can't wait for summer to get here!!!


----------



## J FAST

HA!!! if i was fishing on that boat the only thing relaxing would be the shark:dude:LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Obviously you're not looking hard enough or in the right places!


Nice fish holders!!!


----------



## John Warner

J FAST said:


> HA!!! if i was fishing on that boat the only thing relaxing would be the shark:dude:LOL


Yeah, no doubt. Especially if they were your full time fishing buddies!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Johnny Boy, you have entirely waaaaay too much time on your hands...:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Nice fish holders!!!


Don't ya know it. Perfect for mounting!!!!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred, do you have an adaptor for your tire truer to fit 10th scale pan car tires for world-gt?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Fred, do you have an adaptor for your tire truer to fit 10th scale pan car tires for world-gt?


Yes Sir, I can help you out with that!


----------



## John Warner

We racin' tomorrow or what?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I am, are you?


----------



## 2rc4ever

Shark fin soup with a couple of fine looking ladies. John, those are some very fine looking fishing partners you have there.


----------



## 2rc4ever

Fred: I am holding off on racing until I get a job. My pension is going to be reduced as part of the big 3 agreement to cut pay for its workers for a loan. I am waiting for details of the agreement though. I am looking for work, but until then, I am holding off on any non essential things. Racing is essential, or I should say coming to the track and putzing around the track is essential. However, priorities rule. Good luck to you, Andrew, Denny, Jessy if he has one, and Murdog with the pro 10's. I may stop by and watch some weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

2rc4ever said:


> Fred: I am holding off on racing until I get a job. My pension is going to be reduced as part of the big 3 agreement to cut pay for its workers for a loan. I am waiting for details of the agreement though. I am looking for work, but until then, I am holding off on any non essential things. Racing is essential, or I should say coming to the track and putzing around the track is essential. However, priorities rule. Good luck to you, Andrew, Denny, Jessy if he has one, and Murdog with the pro 10's. I may stop by and watch some weekend.


Doug,
I can certainly understand, these uncertain economic times affect most everyone in one way or another. Please do stop by the track when you can we all enjoy having you there racing or not.


----------



## John Warner

2rc4ever said:


> Shark fin soup with a couple of fine looking ladies. John, those are some very fine looking fishing partners you have there.


Yeah, I pretty much agree. 
Only bad thing is that fishy smell at the end of a long hard day working from the crack of dawn!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

john, will you be up this weekend?


----------



## 2rc4ever

John, LOL, I can read the hidden message. Watch out for the baraccuda's. They can turn viscious .

Doug


----------



## 2rc4ever

Fred:

I'll stop by, I still have to give a 13.5 motor back to Chuck. I hope to make it for the oval race. How much will it cost to enter?

Doug


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> john, will you be up this weekend?


Maybe, I plan to anyways.
Just can't decide which to run.... sedan or 12th.

Why do you ask????


----------



## John Warner

2rc4ever said:


> Watch out for the baraccuda's. They can turn viscious .
> 
> Doug


Sounds to me like you speak from experience!!


----------



## networxinc

*race*

You guys racing the weekend after xmas? Just wondering....


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> You guys racing the weekend after xmas? Just wondering....


Yes, On-road racing on the 27th and Oval on the 28th.


----------



## networxinc

*time*

race time? Many 1/10 sedans showup these days, want to see if I can get my 1/12 sedan up against them.


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> race time? Many 1/10 sedans showup these days, want to see if I can get my 1/12 sedan up against them.


Racing starts at 12:00.
We usually have one heat of Sedans every week.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Onroad practice tonight doors open at 5 - 9


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Andrew this is Willie Thomas and I am thinking about coming up there. What are they running for foam 13.5 or 17.5. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Knapp

mainly sedan 13.5 foam


----------



## mrbighead

Thank you Andrew, I will be their if nothing come up.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So, uh... How's the weather up there? :lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> So, uh... How's the weather up there? :lol: :devil:


Getting dumped on at the moment.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So is everyone enjoying the snow?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Fred Knapp said:


> Getting dumped on at the moment.


Wow... I think we were sunny and 66 for most of the day...  :lol: :devil:


----------



## 02CooperS

Yeah, but we don't have "Dueling Banjos" playing in the background all the time either! haha!


----------



## kevinm

So, how are the roads over by G.R.?

- or -

(what I'm really asking)
How many loco locals are planning to slog their way through Mother Nature's big dump and come out to race tomorrow?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I am!!


----------



## John Warner

I'm going to have to pass on tomorrow.

And about the snow...... it was the first time EVER that I had to spend an hour clearing my driveway, then attempting to drive to work only to end up walking the last 1000 yards or so. It's also the last time I leave for work and not take the 4 X 4!!!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

i'll be runnin' 13.5 tc & maybe world gt.... i know mockerman is running, tom, rott, james, max, i am sure chuck, jody will be plowing......


----------



## J FAST

andrew pm


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> i'll be runnin' 13.5 tc & maybe world gt.... i know mockerman is running, tom, rott, james, max, i am sure chuck, jody will be plowing......


tell jody to come plow my street and driveway.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Im thinking touring car and pro - 10 tomorrow!


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> tell jody to come plow my street and driveway.


Why.. I thought your Dad took care of that?


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Wow... I think we were sunny and 66 for most of the day...  :lol: :devil:


Got a spare room for rent???:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Why.. I thought your Dad took care of that?


you mean i took care of it, i shoveld 3 times yesterday and once with a snow blower from my neighbor and then for 2 and a half hours i pushed cars through my neighbor hood because the snow was 14 inches tall and the cars lowest point was like 6 inches high, fun day:woohoo:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Got a spare room for rent???:thumbsup:


Thinkin of making a road trip there Warnout? LOL! We're sitting here with all the windows wide open... On december 20th... Walkin around outside in jeans and t-shirts... Ha. Ha. Ha. :lol: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Thinkin of making a road trip there Warnout? LOL!


Quite possibly!


----------



## John Warner

Andrew..... 14" of snow? Well, in case you haven't heard there's supposedly another 8 to 10 coming tomorrow. Get your gloves dried out!

*Tonight: *Snow, mainly after 1am. Steady temperature around 17. East wind around 14 mph becoming south. Winds could gust as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around *2 inches.*

*Sunday:* Snow showers and widespread blowing snow. High near 17. Wind chill values as low as -4. Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 20 mph increasing to between 25 and 28 mph. Winds could gust as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of around *6 inches*.

*Sunday Night*: Snow showers and widespread blowing snow, mainly before 1am. Steady temperature around 14. Wind chill values as low as -9. Breezy, with a west northwest wind between 23 and 26 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 
*2 inches*.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Quite possibly!


Come on down! Gas is cheap. Rents pretty good. Nice area. Race shops and drivers everywhere. And we got the a/c on right now...


----------



## Fred Knapp

I would like to thank all the Stadium truck racers that came out for a fun night of racing this evening. You are the back bone of this fun little hobby of ours. With out you it wouldn't be possible.

***Oval Racing Next Saturday***
Instead of running road course with jumps next Saturday we will be running Oval. This will be in preparation for Sunday's Oval racing Event.
Sunday we have quit a few different classes of Oval that will run.
Pan spec.
Pan 13.5
Pan 21.5
Sliders
Touring
Late Model
Mini
Truck Stock
Truck Mod

There will be a discounted fee for those of you that race Truck Oval on Saturday evening and then stay to race for Sunday's Oval Event.
Those who race with us on Saturday will be able to leave your pit table set up for the night. Everything will be secure.

Regular fee of $15.00 for Saturday
Discounted fee of $10.00 for Sunday if you raced Saturday.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Come on down! Gas is cheap. Rents pretty good. Nice area. Race shops and drivers everywhere. And we got the a/c on right now...


Our a/c is on as well..... it's set at 17 degrees as a matter of fact.
Gas is 1.54 here, what's yours at??


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> Gas is 1.54 here, what's yours at??


Wow... Ours is the same. Never thought you'd see it that low again, did ya? And this is after we had a shortage down here a couple months ago...


----------



## John Warner

Eric, you already know the answer to this one I'm sure.

How do you know if a guy that lives in North Carolina is married?
.
.
.

There's chewing tabacco on both sides of his truck!


----------



## John Warner

What do you call 40 guys sitting around watching the super bowl?
.
.
.
.
The Detroit Lions.


----------



## hobbyten

John Warner said:


> What do you call 40 guys sitting around watching the super bowl?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> The Detroit Lions.


you should add to that (not learning a thing of how it's done)


----------



## tazz

Saturday night carpet oval will be a blast.Hope to see some pan cars racing with us saterday night.Racing should start about 5:00 right fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tazz said:


> Saturday night carpet oval will be a blast.Hope to see some pan cars racing with us saterday night.Racing should start about 5:00 right fred.


That's right Tazz, Racing starts promptly at 5:00pm.
The Stadium crowd is looking forward to racing oval this Saturday.
It would be a good idea to get to the track by 4:00pm


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred, are you still planning on running the road course during the day on Saturday and then run oval at night and Sunday?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yeah that is the plan, normal onroad racing saturday, and then instead of staduim we will set up the oval and do some truck oval, and if any pan cars want to practice, racing on saturday night, and then oval on sunday


----------



## tazz

Hey fred want to run 1/12 oval sat and sunday.I would bet mr clean would go for it.Do you know anybody that has his phone no.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tazz said:


> Hey fred want to run 1/12 oval sat and sunday.I would bet mr clean would go for it.Do you know anybody that has his phone no.


Yeah that will be fun.
Sorry, I can't help with Tony's Phone Number.


----------



## John Warner

I know it's a little early, but to ensure I don't forget.........


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So, after the holidays what are we running, i wouldnt mind running World GT.


----------



## J FAST

Merry Christmas RCRCR Family!!!:hat:


----------



## 02CooperS

tazz said:


> Hey fred want to run 1/12 oval sat and sunday.I would bet mr clean would go for it.Do you know anybody that has his phone no.


Tazz - I have his phone # and will PM it to you.

Andy


I emailed his number to you Taz, it didn't say I could PM it to you.


----------



## 02CooperS

On another note, does anyone have an older Futaba 3PDF radio they would be willing to part with? I need a radio with a 3 position capable 3rd channel, and my $300 Helios doesn't.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wishing everyone a


----------



## John Warner

02CooperS said:


> On another note, does anyone have an older Futaba 3PDF radio they would be willing to part with? I need a radio with a 3 position capable 3rd channel, and my $300 Helios doesn't.


How about a 3PJS?


----------



## tazz

*1/12 oval action*

Fred tony is in for 1/12 oval and maybe tom thomas.Should we run 17.5 or 13.5 motors.Tony can run 27 or 19 turn.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Faster the better


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> On another note, does anyone have an older Futaba 3PDF radio they would be willing to part with? I need a radio with a 3 position capable 3rd channel, and my $300 Helios doesn't.


I've got one. Low mileage, only driven on weekends.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tazz said:


> Fred tony is in for 1/12 oval and maybe tom thomas.Should we run 17.5 or 13.5 motors.Tony can run 27 or 19 turn.


13.5 / 19 turn
With a Big O pinion.


----------



## 2rc4ever

Is there any talk on getting a Vintage Trans-Am 1/10th scale R/C road racing class? This is like a box stock class. It is billed as a fun class. It will not be that costly, which is something to help keep RC racing going in this economy. It is not so competitive that it will only be for the elite drivers. The Vintage Trans-Am 1/10th scale R/C road racing class would help revive RC racing for the casual driver who is not into serious competition, but some fun once a week or every other week end racing. Kind of like a sand lot baseball game instead of a semi pro or pro baseball game. This would just be for fun and low cost. I know the Pro 10 or World GT class is suppose to keep costs down vs a touring car, but this Vintage Trans-Am clas would be even cheaper.

Doug


----------



## Fred Knapp

2rc4ever said:


> Is there any talk on getting a Vintage Trans-Am 1/10th scale R/C road racing class? This is like a box stock class. It is billed as a fun class. It will not be that costly, which is something to help keep RC racing going in this economy. It is not so competitive that it will only be for the elite drivers. The Vintage Trans-Am 1/10th scale R/C road racing class would help revive RC racing for the casual driver who is not into serious competition, but some fun once a week or every other week end racing. Kind of like a sand lot baseball game instead of a semi pro or pro baseball game. This would just be for fun and low cost. I know the Pro 10 or World GT class is suppose to keep costs down vs a touring car, but this Vintage Trans-Am clas would be even cheaper.
> 
> Doug


Doug,
There has been talk about the VTA class but mostly small talk.
I think it is a great idea and would love to see it happen.
The question is how do we get others interested?


----------



## 02CooperS

Kevinm and John - you have a PM.


----------



## Leonard

Fred Knapp said:


> Doug,
> There has been talk about the VTA class but mostly small talk.
> I think it is a great idea and would love to see it happen.
> The question is how do we get others interested?


If it takes off I would be very interested.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

what are the rules for VTA?


----------



## Denney

Anything you wanted to know about Vintage Trans AM should be here:

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

I'm very interested...


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Anything you wanted to know about Vintage Trans AM should be here:
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/
> 
> I'm very interested...


I like the body idea, and I'm OK with the rubber "spec" tires, but 4-cell w/17.5 sounds about as exciting as watching paint dry. Maybe I'm wrong, guess I'd have to see it.


----------



## Denney

I was thinking the 21.5 lipo sounded "better", but I still don't think they would be much faster than the "Big Johnson" class was.


----------



## John Warner

In my opinion, in our area anyway, it seems to me that these "out of the norm" classes start out with a bang, then fizzle away to nothing within a few weeks. It would be nice to see something new, different and relatively inexpensive get started and continue throughout the entire season for a change.

6 cell or lipo 17.5 would be nice?


----------



## John Warner

The Lions were building toward this for years and now *have lost 23 of their last 24 games*. The 0-16 record will be a lasting testimony to the Matt Millen era. With Millen as president of the team from 2001 until he was fired on Sept. 24, Detroit won only 31 games -- none this year, of course.


----------



## tazz

Andrew sorry i hit your foot today.I thought you were a size 10 but you must be a size 12 to stick out onto the track that far.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> The Lions were building toward this for years and now *have lost 23 of their last 24 games*. The 0-16 record will be a lasting testimony to the Matt Millen era. With Millen as president of the team from 2001 until he was fired on Sept. 24, Detroit won only 31 games -- none this year, of course.


We got a school down the road with a team that plays better than the Lions do. Too bad it's an elementary school... :lol::devil:


----------



## rjvk

If you want to run trans am, put the car together per the rules and just go out and practice with it. I guarantee you will have guys checking out the cars. 

Also, the cars are fast enough for good racing. Just try it :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

ANTHRAX SCARE IN DETROIT

Associated Press Detroit ©
The Detroit Lions football practice was delayed nearly two hours late this
morning after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery
substance on the practice field.

Head coach Rod Marinelli immediately suspended practice while
police and federal agents were called to investigate.

After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that
the white substance, unknown to the players, was in fact the goal line.

Practice was resumed this afternoon after special agents decided
the team was unlikely to ever encounter the substance again.






Knock, knock. Who's there? Owen. Owen who? Owen Sixteen.


Why do abused children prefer to live with the Lions?
Because they know the Lions never beat anybody.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I dont think I've laughed that hard all week Johnny Boy! :lol::devil:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, at the moment they're well worth a laugh. After all, they've lost the last
23 of 24 games which actually makes them 0-23 if you include last years season.
Look at it like this.... they own the NFL's worst eight-season stretch since World War II.

Personally I don't think it's the coachs fault, it's higher up than that. Look at how
many coaches they've had in the past......
The Lions have had 23 coaches in their history . Since 1988, they've had six coaches -- Wayne Fontes, Bobby Ross, Gary Moeller, Mornhinweg, Mariucci and Marinelli. All were fired, except for Ross, who quit in the middle of the 2000 season.

My finger pointing goes to team owner William Clay Ford!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Alright i believe we will be setting up a new track this week, so now that the holidays will be over, im hopeing everyone comes back out to play!! Cant wait for saturday!


----------



## John Warner

Yup.. sorry for hi-jacking your thread to yack about football (or the lack of it)

I'll shut up now!

Bring on the 09' RC racing season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Johnny, will you be there saturday?


----------



## John Warner

Johnny B. Gone Saturday. Actually it all depends on how things go.
I'm going to "The Bob" for dinner, drinks and the comedy show New Years eve.
So we'll see how it goes between now and this weekend.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

This is what im talking about!!! 
http://www.rc-japan.de/Images/Presse/rcw1208_3.jpg


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hange the phone up.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Ok i did


----------



## Dasmopar

Next weekend a few of us are planning on coming up for a race. We need some info. though. You race on sat right? (world GT, 1/12th stock) what time does the track open for practice? A address would be helpful also. Whos running World GT these days? I can prolly bring David Greer with us if you guys would like.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dasmopar said:


> Next weekend a few of us are planning on coming up for a race. We need some info. though. You race on sat right? (world GT, 1/12th stock) what time does the track open for practice? A address would be helpful also. Whos running World GT these days? I can prolly bring David Greer with us if you guys would like.


Great, looking forward to seeing more new faces.
The track opens at 9:00am - open practice.
Sign up begins at 10:00 until 11:30
Racing starts at 12:00

The address is:

Rogers Plaza
972 Rogers Plz Sw 
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Alright, MurDog, Terry, and I got the new layout down, and it looks like a fun one!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew Knapp said:


> Alright, MurDog, Terry, and I got the new layout down, and it looks like a fun one!!


Big thanks guy's, it is appreciated.
The round about sound like fun!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Roundabout? Uh-oh, that could be trouble. Maybe everyone should reference this so there won't be any pile ups!:thumbsup:










Hey Fred is it going to be a normal stadium night this Sat.? I'm assuming the oval last weekend was b/c of the race on Sunday. I'll have 4 new jumps to deliver to you.


----------



## Dasmopar

Pics of this new layout? How many world GT entries are you guys getting on a givin week?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dasmopar said:


> Pics of this new layout? How many world GT entries are you guys getting on a givin week?


I'll get some pic's tomorrow and post them up.
This week will be our first race with world GT. 
I'll let you know how it goes.



02CooperS said:


> Hey Fred is it going to be a normal stadium night this Sat.? I'm assuming the oval last weekend was b/c of the race on Sunday. I'll have 4 new jumps to deliver to you.


Andy, you are correct. Normal Stadium this Saturday.
4 New jumps, Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I think I need to print out that roundabout picture for these retards down here. Seems the simplest things confuse these richie-rich ********...


----------



## Mike Howe

Happy New Years!!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah.... yappy new to all.


----------



## kevinm

DamageIncRacing said:


> I think I need to print out that roundabout picture for these retards down here. Seems the simplest things confuse these richie-rich ********...


I wouldn't use that exact picture. They're driving on the LEFT side of the road....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

It wouldn't matter with these yahoos, they can't tell the difference between left, right, up, or down. They turn the highway into a parking lot to watch a cop give a speeding ticket and stop to take pictures of accidents with a cell phone... ON THE BLASTED HIGHWAY!!!


----------



## John Warner

So then, what brand cell phone is it you have with a camera?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Well i put a few laps down on the track today and it is a really fun layout, its nice and flowing, and fast. but also has some challenge to it


----------



## Dasmopar

The pics are not showing up for me???


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Here are a few pictures of the new layout, Enjoy!


----------



## nitrorod

Didn't we try that a long time ago? Or was that at Nicks place over in Lansing?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

All i know, is yesterday when we ran the layout with the ice down, it was really fun


----------



## John Warner

For all the Dodge fans out there, ProtoForm has this for you.......
The Dodge Charger SRT-8 


















View more at.... http://www.prolineracing.com/p-328-dodge-charger-srt-8.aspx


----------



## DamageIncRacing

DROOOOOL! Gotta get me one of them. If I had some place to run it that is...


----------



## John Warner

Can anybody guess what this is?..........










HINT: It turned 40 years old today.
And, it took a decade and a half for it to catch on.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I have not idea what that is. I know it's not a RC car, Lol.

Yesterday we enjoyed a nice turnout.
We ran our first race of the World GT cars. We only had six cars enter to race, but it was a good show none the less. Walter Henderson showing everyone how World GT is done.
A very good turnout for sedans and 12th scale making for an exciting day of racing.
Wednesday night practice for on-road will resume this week.
Doors open at 5:00pm
Done at 9:00pm


----------



## MikeBob

That's an easy one john. That's the first computer mouse. What do i win?


----------



## John Warner

You've won the vacation trip of a lifetime! You'll receive a free round trip ticket
to anywhere in the world you'd like to go, just as long as it's in your living room.
Just tune your TV to the National Geographic channel and whisk yourself away!!


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Hey guys, speaking of Walt Henderson, I just found a video of him finishing second in World GT in Las Vegas. Here is the link. http://www.rcracing.tv/


----------



## DamageIncRacing

MikeBob said:


> That's an easy one john. That's the first computer mouse. What do i win?


I thought it looked familiar! Don't you have a bunch of those in your basement Johnny Boy?


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

On-Road National Entry form is attached, I think..... Fred, since Roar is now running all 10th Scale Classes 6 minutes vs 5 minutes can we start doing that as well.....????


----------



## J FAST

Denney sent you a PM...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> On-Road National Entry form is attached, I think..... Fred, since Roar is now running all 10th Scale Classes 6 minutes vs 5 minutes can we start doing that as well.....????


Mur-Dog, that souldn't be a problem.


----------



## tracksiderc

*Introduction And Help Needed*

Hello racers.

My name is Rob and I am the owner of Trackside RC Products. We are currently looking for someone with an Associated 12R5 and TC5F/R model to test fit a couple of screws since AE switched over to newer M3 metrics on their kits. We've been providing aftermarket accessories for over 5 years now! :woohoo:

Participant will get a complete set of anodized aluminum screws for their ride as a thank you. :thumbsup:

Also, anyone heading to Snowbird Nationals 2009? We would like to talk with you since we cannot personally make the trip.

Best wishes with your hobby,

Rob Macy
Owner
Trackside RC Products


----------



## Dasmopar

Thanks for the pics of the layout. We where just talking about trying the same thing with our ice from the oval. We are still planning on coming up and racing this sat.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Dasmopar said:


> Thanks for the pics of the layout. We where just talking about trying the same thing with our ice from the oval. We are still planning on coming up and racing this sat.


In my opinion the ice worked out great. its fun to have a round-about.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

http://www.rcgrabbag.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/dsc_1727b.jpg

Now this is a 12th Scale TAMIYA PORSCHE 956 RM Mk.5
1/12 SCALE


----------



## John Warner

In just six weeks.... the Daytona 500 runs.
And to think they had temps in the 80's today.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> In just six weeks.... the Daytona 500 runs.
> And to think they had temps in the 80's today.


Can't wait. Been counting down since Homestead. Wonder if Elliot Sadler will sue his way (breach of contract by GEM) back into the 19. Also gonna be interesting to see how things go with NA$CAR BANNING testing at any track that hosts a NA$CAR event. Feel sorry for this years batch of rookies that have never run at some of the tracks...

Oh, and we came close to 70 yesterday. Jeans and t-shirts on christmas and new years...


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have the Trinity Pulse Motors in at Riders.
3-17.5's and 2-13.5's
69.99 each.


----------



## John Warner

Signing out for awhile.... it's been fun!


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Signing out for awhile.... it's been fun!


Hmm, a vacation, or ....a DARK vacation!!! either way I'll see ya their.  signed out for a while.......


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK guys, I spent an hour and twenty minutes vacuuming the track last night.
Friday night I will mist it with some paragon and the traction should be great for Saturday.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

hmm, can't wait for some more touring car racing this satruday!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

sorry, staying home sick tomorrow... Planning on Wednesday night to get some laps on my new Pulse Motor!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I know I'm gonna regret asking this, but does anybody know a good chassis for drifting? I still have my tc3 and tc4, just wondering if there is a "drift chassis of choice". I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to "ricing"... And I'm bored out of my mind cuz theres NO FRIGGIN RACING DOWN HERE!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> I know I'm gonna regret asking this, but does anybody know a good chassis for drifting? I still have my tc3 and tc4, just wondering if there is a "drift chassis of choice". I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to "ricing"... And I'm bored out of my mind cuz theres NO FRIGGIN RACING DOWN HERE!!!


Maybe you could start a dirt oval thing around your area.
Your TC3 or 4 would be good for that and you can run foam tires.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I assume the track is opening at 5 tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog,
Good to see you out for practice last night.
Also I have some stuff for you at the hobby shop.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Hmm racing tomorrow. Cant wait to run my touring car


----------



## Fred Knapp

This coming Sunday, January 25 is our next oval race.
We had a good showing of trucks last month and a fair amount of pan cars.
How about some of you on-road guys. I know it looks easy and it is. The trick is, Go fast turn left and keep up with the lead pack consistently lap after lap. If you have a car of some kind bring it out, we'll find a class for you to run in.
If you race On-road Saturday with us you will get a discount for the oval program Sunday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

There will be no onroad practice tonight.
We had an emergency at our house last night and I will be very busy with that for the next couple of days.
See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Hope all is OK. See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, nothin but a annoying thing.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a very good turnout for oval racing yesterday, 47 entries.
We will be putting down a new layout this week. Let see if we can get that kind of number with the on-road cars.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I can hear it now. Dude you just ran a 16.9 your car is fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp

i cant wait for saturday now. this track is going to be so big. we widend it so now it is 80 X 52 !!!! this is going to be dialed.


----------



## Denney

I'll have a sedan set up for Vintage racing on Saturday too, 21.5/Lipo...so for all of you out there wondering what they looked like on the track, come check it out.

Denney
(now I just gotta get it finished...)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Haven't seen Warnout on here in a while. Last post was he's signing out. I'd call him or e-mail but he never answers either...


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think John has been busy with his basement.
I need 10 guys to come help move that counter to the back room.
With the track being widened we will need the space for pit tables.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I hope we get a good crowd for saturday, because with the size of the track being bigger its going to be sweet, hope to see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> I'll have a sedan set up for Vintage racing on Saturday too, 21.5/Lipo...so for all of you out there wondering what they looked like on the track, come check it out.
> 
> Denney
> (now I just gotta get it finished...)


Hey Denny, where did you get your decals from? Got my stuff today. Another body to paint. When will it end....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

These are the possible layouts for the future, which one/ones do you like??


----------



## Denney

Andrew - #1 & #2...#3 looks too scary!

Bill - on the RCTech thread for VTA pics look for "CSeils", he'll get you hooked up with stickers, he does nice work.

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Denney said:


> Andrew - #1 & #2...#3 looks too scary!
> 
> Bill - on the RCTech thread for VTA pics look for "CSeils", he'll get you hooked up with stickers, he does nice work.
> 
> Denney


haha, i beleive #3 is called corally corner for those of us who participated that year at cleveland. haha. i think it would be fun


----------



## John Warner

Me too!


----------



## Fred Knapp

This will be the next layout, just a bit more refined from the last on posted.


----------



## John Warner

I like it..... alot!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

You guys have been hanging around Terry too much


----------



## Andrew Knapp

yeah, that was definitaly terrys idea, but i think it will be alot-o-fun


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey! Johnny Boy's Back!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah..... Real exciting stuff.


----------



## mrbighead

Andrew Knapp said:


> I hope we get a good crowd for saturday, because with the size of the track being bigger its going to be sweet, hope to see everyone tomorrow!


 Hi Andrew and Fred , Im happy to hear that the track is bigger. I will try to make it up there next weekend if I have all my school work done. You guy are still running foam 13.5 right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

yeah we are still running 13.5 foam!.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew will be wheeling a 12th scale this Saturday as well as his Sedan.


----------



## mrbighead

Fred Knapp said:


> Andrew will be wheeling a 12th scale this Saturday as well as his Sedan.


 Fred how has the turn out been I like to make the trip up there. I would like to race this time that is all way to drive just for practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

mrbighead said:


> Fred how has the turn out been I like to make the trip up there. I would like to race this time that is all way to drive just for practice.:thumbsup:


It's been spotty a best recently. We did race last Saturday however.
With it being Valentine's day Saturday it's really hard to say, it would be your call.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Gordan, I have your Lipo in.


----------



## hyena boy

hello again...

so the cool job i thought i had ended about a 2 weeks ago, so i have no idea when i will race again.

what is vintage touring car?

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> hello again...
> 
> so the cool job i thought i had ended about a 2 weeks ago, so i have no idea when i will race again.
> 
> what is vintage touring car?
> 
> jeff


Jeff, sorry to hear about your job. It's tuff out there right now.
Here is a link to the VTA, Vintage Trans AM class.
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## hyena boy

are guys using old touring cars? are they using rubber tires?

it looks like fun, and kind of the reason some of us started to race touring car in the first place.


----------



## 02CooperS

Yeah if you consider an X-ray 008 to be old.

Congrats to Denney for winning the VTA class this past weekend (Must have been b/c of that killer paint job!), and the rest of the GR guys who got some hardware as well.


----------



## John Warner

Andy.....

Which race was it and where? (remember that I live in a cave)


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, 
2009 ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Championships at Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne


----------



## John Warner

Thank you Fred.

Looks like Jody gave Chuck quite a run for his money, close finish!

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 8:02.53 Chuck Lonergan 
2 2 53 8:04.59 Jody Flipse 
3 3 52 8:01.51 Joe Trandell 
4 5 52 8:02.28 Phil Zimmerman 10 
5 4 51 8:08.13 Frank Ulbrick 1 
6 6 50 8:00.23 Brad Mergy 10 
7 8 50 8:00.55 Ron Ferguson 10 
8 7 50 8:04.94 Cory Ferguson 8

Oh yeah..... Good job Mr. Barlage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denney

Thanks Fred/Jason/Andy for your help getting my VTA going...it obviously went well this weekend. 
Andy - Your paint job was awesome & looked great on the track. I took several pics before it got "battle damaged". It looked like a Trans Am Firebird from the drivers stand too!
Big thanks to Chuck for helping me out this weekend & marshalling for me when I got pinched for time...
Thanks to Odus for the words of advice...smooth, fast, stay out of everyones way...
Jodie got crazy fast this weekend (faster than usual, I mean), just a few taps kept him from winning...

_I'll be willing to help anyone who wants to get VTA, and/or a decent speed (17.5??) rubber class going..._

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

we put the new layout down and it looks sweet. come and check it out on saturday!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Are you guys expecting many 1/12th 17.5's? "thanks"
Frank


----------



## Fred Knapp

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Are you guys expecting many 1/12th 17.5's? "thanks"
> Frank


Frank, It's hard to say. I know we'll have some.
On-road has been so Spotty for the last six weeks. From what i'm hearing, it's down most eveywhere.


----------



## nitrosv1

*batteries*

Hi everyone wondering if anyone found two Orion 3200 lipos and a liposack.
I think that I left them yesterday(this could have happened when I tripped on my way out. I didn't figure this out until this morning when I went to unload my stuff and could not find them. Thank you Chris D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrosv1 said:


> Hi everyone wondering if anyone found two Orion 3200 lipos and a liposack.
> I think that I left them yesterday(this could have happened when I tripped on my way out. I didn't figure this out until this morning when I went to unload my stuff and could not find them. Thank you Chris D.


Yes, we found them on your table just after you left. dont worry they are safe with us, come and pick them up whenever you can.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred.... what 3200's are those you have listed on ebay??
And a free liposack to the lucky buyer, wow! LoL!


----------



## nitrosv1

Thanks guy's. Sure is good to have a bunch of good people to look out for you. Hope to come back in the next two weeks for another go at racing.
Thanks Again Chris D


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred.... what 3200's are those you have listed on ebay??
> And a free liposack to the lucky buyer, wow! LoL!


Shhhhh, I don't want Chris to find out!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Our final on road race for the season will be March 28, 2009


----------



## Fred Knapp

Gorden,
I have that SMC Lipo in for ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Also i will have 5 extra packs of SMC 4000mah 3.7v 25C hard shell batteries for sale at the track.


----------



## tazz

*Tazz racing bash and cookout*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taz Racing fourth annual RC bash and cookout.Saturday may 9th
In the evern of cold temps or rain we will do this on the 16th
Call if weather is questionable.
Electric only
Track open from 10:00 am to 8:00 pm
Food and drinks will be provided
This is a for fun race/bash day
Everyone invited to race or stop by.
$10 per racer run all day
No generators elec will be provided.
Bring a chair,table,ext cord
Track is located at 2579 Emerson N.W.
Grand rapids MI 49544
Questions call taz 616 784 7260

This track will be open on tuesday nights
from 6:00-10:00 during the months of may 
and june.$5.00 per racer We bash and just 
have a good time.Stop by and check it out.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Max Kuenning our 2009 12th Scale Stock Roar National Champion. well done max!


----------



## John Warner

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! How awesome is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to go Max!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Congrats to Terry, Chuck, Mockerman & Max on their "A" main runs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2009 ROAR Electric On Road Carpet Nationals

1-12th Super Stock Triple-A Main Results 

Driver Name (Q#) A1 Points A2 Points A3 Points Total
Points 
. Dumas, Mike (1) 100 (1=47/8:03.117) 100 (1=47/8:03.483) 91 (10=0/0:00.000) 200 
. Rott, Terry (1) 92 (9=20/3:29.281) 99 (2=47/8:04.442) 100 (1=47/8:02.250) 199 
. Ciccarello, Paul (1) 98 (3=47/8:10.276) 98 (3=47/8:04.783) 97 (4=47/8:07.605) 196 
. Jucha, Brian (1) 96 (5=46/8:00.791) 97 (4=47/8:05.875) 98 (3=47/8:06.937) 195 
. Calandra, Frank (1) 95 (6=46/8:05.742) 96 (5=47/8:08.930) 99 (2=47/8:06.704) 195 
. Kuenning, Max (1) 99 (2=47/8:08.249) 95 (6=46/8:00.007) 95 (6=46/8:03.173) 194 
. Gerber, Wayne (1) 97 (4=47/8:10.975) 92 (9=45/8:01.098) 93 (8=46/8:08.456) 190 
. Witteman, Mitchell (1) 91 (10=7/1:20.554) 93 (8=46/8:07.290) 96 (5=47/8:07.737) 189 
. Rice, Brian (1) 94 (7=46/8:09.000) 91 (10=32/5:27.463) 94 (7=46/8:03.422) 188 
. Lia, Donny (1) 93 (8=45/8:03.470) 94 (7=46/8:03.689) 92 (9=40/8:04.235) 187 

2009 ROAR Electric On Road Carpet Nationals

1-12th Modified Triple-A Main Results 

Driver Name (Q#) A1 Points A2 Points A3 Points Total
Points 
. Blackstock, Mike (1) 99 (2=50/8:04.196) 100 (1=50/8:09.894) 100 (1=50/8:06.081) 200 
. Cyrul, Josh (1) 100 (1=50/8:03.810) 91 (10=1/0:12.230) 99 (2=50/8:06.918) 199 
. Ciccarello, Paul (1) 98 (3=49/8:01.379) 98 (3=49/8:07.012) 96 (5=48/8:01.769) 196 
. Hebert, Keven (1) 96 (5=49/8:04.798) 97 (4=48/8:00.315) 98 (3=49/8:02.317) 195 
. LeMieux, Paul (1) 97 (4=49/8:01.672) 96 (5=48/8:00.449) 97 (4=49/8:02.762) 194 
. Dumas, Mike (1) 93 (8=33/5:20.437) 99 (2=50/8:10.050) 94 (7=46/7:39.706) 193 
. Mockerman, Chris (1) 95 (6=47/8:05.369) 95 (6=47/8:01.418) 95 (6=47/8:07.822) 190 
. Apolaro, DJ (1) 94 (7=47/8:06.370) 94 (7=47/8:02.834) 93 (8=46/8:02.980) 188 
. Lia, Donny (1) 92 (9=14/2:42.683) 93 (8=41/7:23.805) 92 (9=45/8:04.605) 185 
. Darroch, Ray (1) 91 (10=0/0:00.000) 92 (9=13/2:13.128) 91 (10=27/4:49.497) 183 

2009 ROAR Electric On Road Carpet Nationals

1-12th Super Stock Triple-A Main Results 

Driver Name (Q#) A1 Points A2 Points A3 Points Total
Points 
. Dumas, Mike (1) 100 (1=47/8:03.117) 100 (1=47/8:03.483) 91 (10=0/0:00.000) 200 
. Rott, Terry (1) 92 (9=20/3:29.281) 99 (2=47/8:04.442) 100 (1=47/8:02.250) 199 
. Ciccarello, Paul (1) 98 (3=47/8:10.276) 98 (3=47/8:04.783) 97 (4=47/8:07.605) 196 
. Jucha, Brian (1) 96 (5=46/8:00.791) 97 (4=47/8:05.875) 98 (3=47/8:06.937) 195 
. Calandra, Frank (1) 95 (6=46/8:05.742) 96 (5=47/8:08.930) 99 (2=47/8:06.704) 195 
. Kuenning, Max (1) 99 (2=47/8:08.249) 95 (6=46/8:00.007) 95 (6=46/8:03.173) 194 
. Gerber, Wayne (1) 97 (4=47/8:10.975) 92 (9=45/8:01.098) 93 (8=46/8:08.456) 190 
. Witteman, Mitchell (1) 91 (10=7/1:20.554) 93 (8=46/8:07.290) 96 (5=47/8:07.737) 189 
. Rice, Brian (1) 94 (7=46/8:09.000) 91 (10=32/5:27.463) 94 (7=46/8:03.422) 188 
. Lia, Donny (1) 93 (8=45/8:03.470) 94 (7=46/8:03.689) 92 (9=40/8:04.235) 187


----------



## Denney

Andy & Bill D (and anyone else)...I'll have my cars set up for rubber 17.5 this Saturday and will bring some extra tires & a body for Fred. How about getting at least one good race of rubber sedan in the books this year...


----------



## 02CooperS

I won't be able to make it. My car is still in dirt oval mode + I have the entire front end off of the MINI to replace a leaking water pump seal. (Yes, the entire front end). How was Florida?


----------



## Denney

Looks like you've got your hands full...

Florida was great! 80-85 degrees & sunny every day, saw 7 baseball games, the Space Shuttle launch, & did a lot of relaxing by the pool. Brought home some really good beer too!


----------



## Promatchracer

Any of you road course guys thinking about making the trip up here to Saint Ignace for the Spring Fling on April 24th and 25th 
There looks to be a group of 12th scale folks coming up from Bay City 
Maybe that National Champ guy can make the trip too 

Link is in my sig 
Later


----------



## Fred Knapp

I will have two Losi mini Late Models for sale at the track Sunday. New RTR's in the box.
MAP is $189.99. Sunday's price $150.00


----------



## harmocy

What colors and will there be a spec class running these???


----------



## Fred Knapp

harmocy said:


> What colors and will there be a spec class running these???


Black and Silver.
We've run them before. If we can get some people out to run them, we will.


----------



## WarpWind

Aw, looky here. I can say I race with someone famous now.... oooh.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*A Big Thanks you!!!*

A very special thank you goes out to everyone involved.
Saturday night I was presented with a monetary gift for my efforts and dedication to providing everyone with a great place to race.
My Son and I do this for the love of the hobby and it is our pleasure that we can provide a great place to play with our toys.
Every time just one of you says Thanks, I or we had a good time it makes it all worth while.

I can honestly say that this is the best group of hobbyist/Racers that I've been involved with. Keep up the good work.
As our season of racing on carpet is nearing a close think about this over the summer months.
a. What new things would I like to see this fall when we get back to racing inside.
b. What involvement could I have to help make Rapid Competition Raceway even better.
c. If it's not broke, don't fix it.

Again, Thanks a bunch.
-Fred & Andrew


----------



## Fred Knapp

Had a very good showing for 12th scale last Saturday, lets see if we can do it again this Saturday.


----------



## gasman

Fred Knapp said:


> Our final on road race for the season will be March 28, 2009


 
?????????????????????????


----------



## Fred Knapp

gasman said:


> ?????????????????????????


Not to worry Jody, I will keep it going a while longer.


----------



## Apl Hed

any pics of the new layout fred?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Apl Hed said:


> any pics of the new layout fred?


No, I'll see if I can get some this weekend.


----------



## John Warner

Day four... all is great!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Day four... all is great!!


Day five....even better!!!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

After 6 days, I now have an extra $37.56 in my pocket!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

good job john


----------



## crashmaster

its been over a year for me jonny boy


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> its been over a year for me jonny boy


Wow, I'm impressed Dave. Congratulations!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Sure do wish I could say it had been a year for me.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> good job john


Thank you Andrew. Tell you dad I said the same to him!


----------



## MikeBob

Trinity has been conducting business in New Jersey for quite some time now, but they will soon be moving the operation down south to Florida. Along with the move, there's a name change as well to "Team Epic, Inc." - and it all goes down at the end of the month. Then in June the "Team Epic, Inc." name will take over.

For all Trinity customers, guess what: between now and the 27th, Trinity is offering an extra 15% off any orders over $100 that is shipped before the 27th (April).

www.teamtrinity.com


----------



## Fantom73

Hi im new to the Grand Rapids area and I saw that you guys run carpet oval. I was wondering when and if you had a 1/10th scale pan car class. If so i would like to know the best tire compounds that have been working best. Also if there is a motor/ Battery limitation that have to be ran.


----------



## John Warner

Wow, guess ol' Ernie must plan on retiring in a warmer climate?
Or..... is there new ownership possibly???


----------



## hobbyten

Fantom73 said:


> Hi im new to the Grand Rapids area and I saw that you guys run carpet oval. I was wondering when and if you had a 1/10th scale pan car class. If so i would like to know the best tire compounds that have been working best. Also if there is a motor/ Battery limitation that have to be ran.


 WE HAVE ONE RACE LEFT IT'S THE FIRST SUN. IN MAY. I DON'T RUN 21.5 LIPO SO I CAN'T TELL YOU THE TIRES I DO RUN SPEC AND IT'S PRETTY MUCH BLUE FRONTS AND GREEN REARS. THEY ALSO RUN SOME 1/12TH SCALE AND TRUCKS.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here's a Link to our Oval Thread.
Post your question on there and someone will give you the scoop.
Looking forward to seeing you at the track.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2772185#post2772185


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Good job to the guys quitting smoking. I think I'd be able to quit if I had something to do with my time... LIKE RACE TOY CARS! Sorry, that's still a touchy point...


----------



## John Warner

Eric.....

If I of all people can quit, then there's no reason you can't!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm working on it... I make it 3-4 days and then somebody ticks me off... I got a choice of smoking one or ripping off someones head and cramming it up the other end so they can see their brains...


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'm working on it... I make it 3-4 days and then somebody ticks me off... I got a choice of smoking one or ripping off someones head and cramming it up the other end so they can see their brains...


Get a hold of yourself Eric. If someone else can get you that upset, they own you.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Fred Knapp said:


> Get a hold of yourself Eric. If someone else can get you that upset, they own you.



But I gotta admit, it's kinda funny watching 'em kinda shy away like a puppy that's gonna get whapped with a newspaper after they royally p!$$ me off! Only one person ticks me off that bad now, and I only gotta deal with him 9:30 to 5... For now...


You'd think I had a temper or something... :devil:


----------



## Promatchracer

So any of you guys think you will make it up for the Spring Fling on the 25th 
Looks to be a great crowd coming up 

We will be running Road course and Oval 
There will be a 12th scale, 13.5 Foam TC, Super Stock Truck, VTA, and maybe a Mod TC 

Post up over on the Spring Fling thread


----------



## Loony

Fred I heard you had a swap coming up... When is that?

Also I have a 12th scale for sale- MINT condition
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251609


Thanks
Loony (Hollis)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Loony said:


> Fred I heard you had a swap coming up... When is that?
> 
> Also I have a 12th scale for sale- MINT condition
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251609
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Loony (Hollis)


Hollis,
April 25 swap meet
Doors open at noon.
Bring some of your R/C things that you want to sell or swap.

We will run our normal stadium program in the evening.


----------



## Loony

excellent thanks Fred.

I am bringing a bunch of stuff, Priced to GO...


----------



## Fred Knapp

With the on-road carpet season being done for the season, I say thank you to all that participated. Looking forward to the summer months to relax do things around the house and of-course doing some racing.

***Note***
There might be a possibility of doing a Tuesday or Wednesday night session once or twice a month if enough are interested. We have some dedicated racers that have ask if this would be possible.
I am willing to commit if we can get a few more to commit as well.


----------



## kevinm

Are any of the GR gang coming to Casey's race in da UP? We could use a few more road racers.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sorry Kevin, as much as Andrew and I would like to there we can't
Prior commitment.


----------



## Fred Knapp

On-road is done for the season.
Stadium truck is done for the season.
One last race to go.

Oval this Saturday,
Doors open at 8:00am racing by 11:30am

Open practice Wednesday from 5:15pm until 9:00pm.
Friday night practice from 5:15pm until 9:00pm.

Last month we enjoyed two heats of 12th scale, hoping for more of the same.


----------



## John Warner

Fred..... 30 Days!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Fred..... 30 Days!!!!!


and counting...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Will be at the track at 5:15 today if anyone needs to practice for Saturday's Oval Race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lets go racin!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

******Paragon Free Track******
We will be a paragon free track at the start of next season.
The only traction compound that will be allowed is Jack the Gripper.
It will be available at the track for those that need it.

Thanks for a great season!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Idea's for the fall carpet racing season.
Vintage Trans AM
17.5 / 1 cell lipo / spec tire 12th scale 

Any thoughts...


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> 17.5 / 1 cell lipo / spec tire 12th scale


That was my thought for this fall. I'm usually at the back of the pack anyways, so I might as well have a car I can better handle.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

No Bill, I'm always in the back, You're normally in front of me!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Vintage Trans AM class seems to be taking off in the mid west.
I'd like to get a class of those going in the fall. 
Denney is our resident expert on VTA and is more than willing to help get this going.


----------



## FishRC

Now Fred, the VTA class could get me out running on carpet again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

FishRC said:


> Now Fred, the VTA class could get me out running on carpet again.


Nice, Denney says that about any 4wd car will work for VTA.
I sure it has something to do with the slower speed that set up isn't as important.


----------



## Denney

Fred's correct...check out the "Indy Slots" thread for a look at how successful their VTA program is - 20+ cars on an average Friday night sounds awesome! TC-3, TC-4, TC-5, X ray 04,5,6,7, Schumachers...they all work well for VTA. The tires aren't too expensive & last a very long time, plus there's only one choice - no need for several tire/insert combos. And the LIPO/Novak 21.5 combo (the only currently legal motor) is plenty fast without being too tough on newcomers.

And for someone who may have quit smoking recently and is looking for something to buy with the $$$$ they're saving, a competetive setup isn't too pricey - and will still be competetive next year...(<-- that's about as close to a subliminal message as I can get John...)

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John has a *V*ery nice *T*ouring c*A*r.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred's correct...check out the "Indy Slots" thread for a look at how successful their VTA program is - 20+ cars on an average Friday night sounds awesome! TC-3, TC-4, TC-5, X ray 04,5,6,7, Schumachers...they all work well for VTA. The tires aren't too expensive & last a very long time, plus there's only one choice - no need for several tire/insert combos. And the LIPO/Novak 21.5 combo (the only currently legal motor) is plenty fast without being too tough on newcomers.
> Denney


Talked with XLB yesterday and he said he was going to build a car for the VTA class!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Speaking of 1 cell 1/12th scale, seems Speedmerchant has been thinking of it as well. Check this out. May have to get a one for this fall.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> Fred's correct...check out the "Indy Slots" thread for a look at how successful their VTA program is - 20+ cars on an average Friday night sounds awesome! TC-3, TC-4, TC-5, X ray 04,5,6,7, Schumachers...they all work well for VTA. The tires aren't too expensive & last a very long time, plus there's only one choice - no need for several tire/insert combos. And the LIPO/Novak 21.5 combo (the only currently legal motor) is plenty fast without being too tough on newcomers.
> 
> And for someone who may have quit smoking recently and is looking for something to buy with the $$$$ they're saving, a competetive setup isn't too pricey - and will still be competetive next year...(<-- that's about as close to a subliminal message as I can get John...)
> 
> Denney


Okay, I get the hint! And yes, I have indeed quit burning cash in the form of cigarettes.
But so far I've already added an extra 18lbs of unsprung weight!!!

But as Andrew says.... I do indeed have a very nice X-Ray touring car that I received from Mr. Lonergan just days after Cleveland. It has all the fancy aluminum stuff, add-ons and etc. I think this VTA class may just be what the doctor ordered!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Speaking of 1 cell 1/12th scale, seems Speedmerchant has been thinking of it as well. Check this out. May have to get a one for this fall.
> 
> Bill.


Nice looking car. Any know if CRC will have a 1/12 Lipo chassis by this fall.


----------



## tracksiderc

*RC Racing Gear Sell Off*

Selling off the last of my RC racing gear: 

Airtronics M8 FM 75Mhz Computerized Pistol Radio $50 (can be synthesized with module) *(SOLD)*
Airtronics 75MHz 2CH Micro Receiver (92836) $20 *(SOLD)*
Airtronics 75MHz Mini 3ch Receiver (92836) $20 *(SOLD)*
Airtonics Servos (94738) (2 of them) $10 for both *(SOLD)*
Novak Cyclone Electronic Speed Control ESC $40 *(SOLD)*
Novak Millenium Digital Charger $40
Hobbico 12v Power Supply 10A $30
Trinity Battery Discharger/Conditioner (pin style flat side-by-side) $10
Badger Airbrush Model 175 w/Compressor, Paints and extras $100
Several Trinity Motors $5 ea
Spare parts for Associated/Losi/HPI cars

Buy the whole lot of items that are left for $150

Call 616-283-7137. Located in Holland


----------



## Adam Bailey

Hey guys, I'm looking for some rug to run when I head up to see my sister sometime this summer/fall.

Looks like you guys have one of the only carpet tracks in the greater Grand Rapids area.

I plan on heading up and sneaking away to the track at least one day to run 12th, I have my Speed Merchant Rev5 inbound and I plan on running 1S 13.5 if that's cool with you guys.

I have no plans of ever running round cells (hence the car purchase) and we've been doing a lot of testing 1S 13.5 Vs. 17.5 4 Cell and they're very close.

Is there a good turnout of 12th scales at the track, and what are the normal race days so i can plan my trip around racing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Adam,
We are closed for the summer months.
We will be racing inside the first week of October.
12th scale is our biggest turnout by far.
We race on Saturday, doors open at 9:00am and racing by 11:30
Looking forward to seeing you this fall.


----------



## Adam Bailey

Guess I'm headed up in October lol


----------



## The_Heffer

so i have a question, does any body run Mini Coopers?


----------



## Adam Bailey

I have a couple of good parts cars I'm looking to part with because nobody is running them in Florida, if your interested shoot me an email...

[email protected] 



The_Heffer said:


> so i have a question, does any body run Mini Coopers?


----------



## Fred Knapp

The_Heffer said:


> so i have a question, does any body run Mini Coopers?


We have a few that have them and once in a while they bring them out, nothing steady though.
Mini Coopers would be a fun class to run all the time. Cheap to buy, Cheap to maintain, Cheap entertainment.


----------



## The_Heffer

would you happen to know what kind of mini cooper?


----------



## Fred Knapp

The_Heffer said:


> would you happen to know what kind of mini cooper?


Not sure, i'll have to get Denney or Andy to chime in on that one.

Denney, check this link out!!!
http://tigermothracing.com/products_10.html


----------



## 02CooperS

The_Heffer said:


> would you happen to know what kind of mini cooper?


Tamiya M-03 chassis is the most popular right now, but here very shortly Tamiya will be releasing the M-05 chasiss. Lower COG and better steering and handling, plus being able to run bodies with a lower hood line.


M-05 chassis on top
M-03 on bottom


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Is it onroad season yet???


----------



## kevinm

Andrew Knapp said:


> Is it onroad season yet???


Yes it is. You just need to drive to Grand Blanc....


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Yes it is. You just need to drive to Grand Blanc....


That's the plan in a couple of weeks. Hopefully Mother Nature will go along with the plan.

Bill


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Is it September yet?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I Wish!


----------



## J FAST

Andrew, Get the damn fire hose. lay it out!!! lets race rubber tire 13.5 damn it...... has to be at least 5 or six peeps that will run and help set up...every other week. get it going NOW lol..


----------



## Fred Knapp

So what night does everyone want to get together and run some 12th


----------



## rjvk

This fall the USVTA great Lakes Super Series will have 2 races in Indiana, one in Ft. Wayne, and another location which is TBA. Denney can tell you trans Am is a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

rjvk said:


> This fall the USVTA great Lakes Super Series will have 2 races in Indiana, one in Ft. Wayne, and another location which is TBA. Denney can tell you trans Am is a good time:thumbsup:


Denney is our go to guy for VTA. 
I have talked with him at length about getting the VTA class going this Fall.


----------



## Denney

Wow!...one race and I'm the "go to" guy. Well, I guess that is one more race than anyone else around here though.

I've bugged at least 8-10 people to start a VTA class this fall. I'll be campaigning heavily in the August-September time also.

Denney


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I have talked with him at length about getting the VTA class going this Fall.


So..... Would a 1985 era Mercedes 190E be vintage enough? I am not a fan of the traditional bodies....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

I'm not a fan of turning anyone away that wants to race...as long as you've got "legal" motor/battery/tires (I'd even give someone a couple weeks to get the correct tires, as long as they're not running foams)...we can get more strict with the rules when more than 2 guys show up to race.

Denney


----------



## John Warner

Okay, so for the dumb question of the week....

What are the "basic" rules????


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Okay, so for the dumb question of the week....
> 
> What are the "basic" rules????


Here you go!!!
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## John Warner

Fred.....

You have a PM


----------



## WarpWind

I say we run stock sedan this fall. Foam or rubber, whatever. We need to appeal to the largest group possible. I think 13.5 ended up turning some people off due to the increased wear and tear on the cars, and VTA is more money to get started. Not everyone wants to dish out another $80 for a motor for one class. 

Anyways, just my $0.02.


----------



## J FAST

WarpWind said:


> I say we run stock sedan this fall. Foam or rubber, whatever. We need to appeal to the largest group possible. I think 13.5 ended up turning some people off due to the increased wear and tear on the cars, and VTA is more money to get started. Not everyone wants to dish out another $80 for a motor for one class.
> 
> Anyways, just my $0.02.


I agree...17.5 tc foam or rubber plenty speed stuff last way longer...


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> I agree...17.5 tc foam or rubber plenty speed stuff last way longer...


yep yep


----------



## 02CooperS

Let's not kill the VTA class before it even starts...


----------



## rockin_bob13

I like 17.5. Plenty fast. Foam tire, I put a new set on the car every 3-4 weeks, $30 a set. Vta is 5 laps slower in a 5 minute race. I've run the same $40 set of tires for 3 months racing every Friday night. Muscle car bodies look really cool, especially for any crowd that may show up to watch (new racer base). IMO VTA is much closer racing. Most everything is spec. Our results from last Friday might show the top 5 cars all on the same lap.


VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m01.841..(2)..Greg Cobb
....2....33...5m02.518..(2)..Mark Lyons
....3....33...5m04.034..(2)..Brock Lyons
....4....33...5m05.062..(2)..Brian Smith
....5....33...5m07.646..(1)..Bob Cordell
....6....32...5m04.906..(1)..Charlie Arterburn
....7....31...5m01.774..(2)..Ben Moss
....8....31...5m04.586..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
....9....30...5m03.062..(1)..Steve Martin
...10....30...5m07.584..(2)..Steve Larracey
...11....29...5m07.002..(1)..Chuck Ray
...12....28...5m00.531..(1)..John Armuth

No one can tell you. Better if you try it.


----------



## J FAST

Im sure VTA is cool....... if your 50 or older and have a Mullet LOL... we try these classes every year and they fizzle. TC is already slim enough. We need to just pick one class so we can keep it alive. some people might want to run a class that if they want to go to a big race they are at least getting some practice racing at the club. 17.5 would be best for us (MY OPINION ONLY) and i think it should come down to rubber or foam. from what I have been reading the rubber tire class has been taking over the tc seen.


----------



## Denney

Wel...I'm not yet 50, and don't have enough to have a decent mullet anymore, but my perception is 13.5 is about as fast as mod sedan was ~5 years ago - definately too fast for any sort of beginner, and too fast for me. I don't see the "fun" in a race of 6-7 cars where only 3 consistently finish. 

I'm all for 17.5 (either rubber or foam), but also like the appeal of VTA - cool to watch (by far the largest crowd around the track @ the Div 5 race was to watch the VTA A-main), easy to set-up (same motor & tires for everyone), fast enough (about the same as stock sedan ~4-5 years ago), and the results speak for themselves...look at almost any VTA race & notice the top 5-7 are all within a few seconds usually - can't say that about any other class.

I'm not necessarily for, or against either class, *I intend to run 17.5 foam/rubber, and VTA*...the best part is, if we get on the rubber tire bandwagon, the set-up is the same as you would use for VTA. The overwhelming appeal of VTA is not just that it would be fun for us (that have been racing all along...), but that it appeals to those that haven't been racing for a year or three...bring out the older car you already have & be competetive. And if you think it's a cake-walk into the "A" at any VTA race, ask the guys that didn't make it at any of the VTA series races, or the nationals...the racing is a lot closer and faster than you think.


Denney


----------



## J FAST

Well whatever I just figured we only have a handfull of guys that like tc and if we have another option like vta we will be split 3 guys vta 3 guys tc foam/rubber. maybe vta will be appealing at first but i just think like in the past it will fizzle then we have no guys running tc. kinda like the pro 10 class. oh cool realistic bodies that will bring new people in and that will be a cool class so everyone goes out and spends a bunch of money and raced a couple times. but whatever I would just like to have one class so we have a bunch of people to race with and TC stays at our track so I dont have to be like oh I want to race onroad well to bad only 12th at Freds.....


----------



## J FAST

By the way Denney I didnt mean anything offesive to you You know your my fav...


----------



## Denney

Your still my pal too Jesse...and I agree with everything you said (except the over 50 stuff...). I agree that we need to see people race, 17.5 sedan and 17.5 12th scale should do that, I just figured VTA would bring out some that don't want anything to do with "competetive" 17.5 class racing (and the cost of always needing new tires, batts, motors, etc). VTA has become wildly popular at a lot of other tracks & I see it being a great "second" class for me & others, but not my only class.

We have plenty of racers good enough to run 13.5 & faster, but it's too intimidating for newcomers...ok for a few getting ready to head off to big races, just not on a regular basis.

I intend on running 17.5 sedan (no tire preference, but I like the relative simplicity of rubber tires), and either 17.5 LIPO 12th/ or VTA.

Denney


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I see both yer points......valid......I just want to see more than one heat of ANY form of TC on a consistent basis. That would bring me back. Even 1/12 is the same 6-8 people racing each other every week. I miss TC.


----------



## J FAST

Yeah I see your point. I wasnt thinking about newcomers. I am more worried about people, A. not being able to afford a second class or B. not wanting to run 2 TC classes which I guess is the same as A you need twice as much stuff. so Im just affraid it will devide us into 2 small groups... Thats the thing about 12th ,biggest decision is should we run 17.5 or 13.5..not much division. But totally agree 13.5 TC foam IS to fast for our typical club style tracks. I also think foam is in part a killer to TC. with the added traction you dont have to really set your self up for corners just push it to the limits which in turn your eating up foams, and pushing it to close to the walls , and braking parts. not finishing races. 13.5 with 40c lipos is like 19 turn 3 years ago . no one ever wanted to run it. we had 27 turn tc and had great racing and most all could compete But I think at least we should enforce the 17.5 tc rule and only allow it on race day for TC If were are going to keep tc around at the club. Anyway I might be crazy .....


----------



## kevinm

J FAST said:


> ...But I think at least we should enforce the 17.5 tc rule and only allow it on race day for TC If were are going to keep tc around at the club. .....


 Uh, enforce which rule? Not sure what you're trying to say here???


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm said:


> Uh, enforce which rule? Not sure what you're trying to say here???


Hypothetical, I'm sure.


----------



## Denney

Definately not crazy...at least not _this _time...

It was only a few years ago we'd have 3+ heats of sedan everyweek - _Stock sedan_...never any questions, everybody just ran stock sedan. I never saw the appeal of going faster than my abilities, just because I could, and end up breaking parts & chewing through a set of tires every week.

No need for anything faster than 17.5 for me.

And I also don't see VTA as an alternative to 17.5...most of the "fast" guys won't switch, just might run it as a second class.

Denney

Kevin - I think he just means the "rule" that sedan would only be 17.5.


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Kevin - I think he just means the "rule" that sedan would only be 17.5.


Thanks. Translation to English greatly appreciated... :jest:


----------



## 02CooperS

Apparently I'm not old enough and don't have enough hair for VTA? Makes it a lot easier to decide on what to do with the sedan (clearing off spot on the shelf). Let me know if any rubber tire P-king lot racing turns up somewhere!


----------



## J FAST

02CooperS said:


> Apparently I'm not old enough and don't have enough hair for VTA? Makes it a lot easier to decide on what to do with the sedan (clearing off spot on the shelf). Let me know if any rubber tire P-king lot racing turns up somewhere!


LOL...Ok that was an ignorant thing to say. I didnt mean anything personal buy it. I thought you guys knew me enough you would just laugh... I love fishing and Dudda calls me a *** for fishing but were buds. anyway I dont own the track and you know the saying 3 makes a class.


----------



## J FAST

kevinm said:


> Uh, enforce which rule? Not sure what you're trying to say here???


Sorry Kevin, I didnt mean to offend you with my poor intellegence. I was thinking what i was trying to say alot faster than I could type. Geesh!!


----------



## J FAST

Hey I just figured out the problem!!! .........3 makes a class lmao...


----------



## 02CooperS

No offense taken Jesse - It just sucks that anytime we try to start up a class for "fun" it lasts maybe three weeks or so and it's dead before it really gets going.


----------



## J FAST

I totally understand you...It has happend for years. It was nice when we had 12th stock or TC stock to chose from and they were the "fun " classes. Thats why im blabbing my mouth. I just want to have a nice turnout of TC and think 1 class to choose from would help. 17.5 TC. If we only had 1 tc cass and your a TC guy well then you know what class to run. lol If we slow the cars down and run on rubber tires I think competition and fun factor would get better. I would like rubber but would run foam. Andrew has been a die hard TC guy and even gets crap about it. but guess what he said he is going 12th this year. no tc!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Prob w/ rubber is ALWAYS the guys who can't get their cars to hook up and they quit in 2-3 wks. They always wonder why the 6 yr. old set of tires w/ 50 runs that have been sitting in the basement aren't working.


----------



## J FAST

we could run spec tires like take off 27s or jaco blue..that way we take care of tire factor.. with 17.5 speed should be slow enough to get dialed in. if not we will help dial in their car. the nice thing about rubber tires you have to run a little easier in the corners and slow yourself down a little. you cant just clamp it and steer. racing should be closer.


----------



## kevinm

J FAST said:


> Sorry Kevin, I didnt mean to offend you with my poor intellegence. I was thinking what i was trying to say alot faster than I could type. Geesh!!


Not offended, just momentarily confused. Besides, if I didn't pick on you, you might think I was mad at you or something.


----------



## J FAST

HAHA. It was just a case of the... I cant pick up your sarcasim on the internet thingy lol... I thought you might of been mad about the 50+ mullet thingy lol Buisness in the front party in the rear.....


----------



## rockin_bob13

Only a suggestion, Jaco blues, for me pushed bad. I may not have had an ideal set-up. Still learnin'. The softer greens or any other brand, mabey 20's helped my set-up quite a bit. Just saying, do a lot of money spending on different brands (will they be in business next year), compounds, pre-mount, or glue-your-own and testing before you decide to make a "Spec Tire". 

VTA has a "Spec Tire" and you don't have to test. It's the way it is, everyone runs it. Cars run slower. Good for the newcomer. Cars aren't slow!!


----------



## Denney

The only problem I've ever had with "spec" tires is they don't always work well in club racing conditions (...low grip). Everyone raves about the Jaco greens at Vegas, Snowbirds, etc...but almost any tire works well when the grip is as good as it is in those races. When Andy & I were running last Aug-Oct (when everyone was on board with 17.5 rubber TC...) we were running Sorex 24's & 20's to get any kind of traction. As Bob said, we can decide on the merits of a spec tire when we see the track conditions.


----------



## J FAST

VTA has a "Spec Tire" and you don't have to test. It's the way it is, everyone runs it. Cars run slower. Good for the newcomer. Cars aren't slow!![/QUOTE]

well thats kinda what I mean. If we pick a spec tire for TC and I didnt mean those were the two to choose from just using them for refference. , well then its the way it is, everyone runs it. cars run slower. good for newcomers.


----------



## J FAST

If the spec vta tire works for its class, I would think we could find a spec TC tire that would work at least as well for tc 17.5.
I guess I dont really care. I was just thinking it might help keep 17.5 tc rubber going if rubber tire selection wasnt a factor of who had the most or best compounds.


----------



## Denney

Agreed...there's _always_ a tire that works well enough (or we could go with a couple of choices - Jaco Blues/Greens, Sorex 28/24's - as long as they are close enough on the track it gives a little flexability to those that have tires already. We'll need to be sure it's something easy to get & reasonably long lasting.

We just need to be sure if that's the direction we go that we stick with it. Andy & I were all geared up the run 17.5/rubber last year, a bunch of guys agreed...then everyone shows up & runs 13.5/foam...


----------



## J FAST

Denney said:


> Agreed...there's _always_ a tire that works well enough (or we could go with a couple of choices - Jaco Blues/Greens, Sorex 28/24's - as long as they are close enough on the track it gives a little flexability to those that have tires already. We'll need to be sure it's something easy to get & reasonably long lasting.
> 
> We just need to be sure if that's the direction we go that we stick with it. Andy & I were all geared up the run 17.5/rubber last year, a bunch of guys agreed...then everyone shows up & runs 13.5/foam...


I totally agree with you on all of that. Maybe we should put a poll up and see what all the TC guys want. I think we should at least stick to 17.5. for motor.


----------



## John Warner

On the tire/grip subject...... 

Remember, it was announced that the track will become jack the gripper only starting this Fall.



Fred Knapp said:


> ******Paragon Free Track******
> We will be a paragon free track at the start of next season.
> The only traction compound that will be allowed is Jack the Gripper.
> It will be available at the track for those that need it.
> 
> Thanks for a great season!!!


Post #2564


----------



## J FAST

Man this seems wrong that us onroad guys have no place to get together in the summer. I mean at least every 2 -3 weeks we should all get together and run something......... we could set up in the rogers plaza parking lot.. I guess we need some borders and we are short on firehose ... But we CAN set up a track..and run...we just have to set up and tear down same day..so help is needed. come on asphalt rubber in GR close to all!!!!!every other or every 3rd weekend. Whos In ?


----------



## 02CooperS

It looks like there will be an F1 season next year after all. Max Mosley outed as FIA president and all teams to run 2009 rules next year!

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=333985


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Man this seems wrong that us onroad guys have no place to get together in the summer. I mean at least every 2 -3 weeks we should all get together and run something......... we could set up in the rogers plaza parking lot.. I guess we need some borders and we are short on firehose ... But we CAN set up a track..and run...we just have to set up and tear down same day..so help is needed. come on asphalt rubber in GR close to all!!!!!every other or every 3rd weekend. Whos In ?


Yep, we are allowed to race infront of rogers plaza, really what we need are outside boreders for the track, i think we may have enough fire hose for the infield. Also im thinking if we get together and run once or twice a month, it should be on a sunday, when no other track is racing. thoughts? ideas?


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> Yep, we are allowed to race infront of rogers plaza, really what we need are outside boreders for the track, i think we may have enough fire hose for the infield. Also im thinking if we get together and run once or twice a month, it should be on a sunday, when no other track is racing. thoughts? ideas?


:thumbsup:

I can be there this Sunday...... I can transport stuff, I can provide a generator, I can provide shade..... Whatever needs to be done.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

kickyfast said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I can be there this Sunday...... I can transport stuff, I can provide a generator, I can provide shade..... Whatever needs to be done.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I guess we need to figure out what we need. Im sure we can keep the stuff in the back of Freds track. I dont know if we really need outside boarders? I guess Pop for traction, leaf blower, firehose, and power. I have a generator also. I guess we need to pick a spot in the parking lot and make a date. I will help anyway I can...


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Just put the word out everybody, and lets see what we can do!

Im not sure i can get my TC ready for this sunday tho, due to lack of tires. Unless someones got some i could use!?!?!


----------



## WarpWind

Just use some of those old foam tires you've got laying around. I know it may bit of a heresy, I almost prefer foams on asphalt. There, I said it....

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lots of real good reading, keep up the good comments and idea's.

As far as racing in the parking lot at the plaza, I'm reasonably certain I can make that happen. I will talk with mall management and finalize location.
I'm thinking this Sunday is to soon. How about the 5th or 12th.

can provide the scoring and Fire hose, enough for a small track I think.
I would like to have some kind of out side boarder for safety reasons.
Andrew and I are working an idea for that. If anyone has an idea on boarders let me know.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Just use some of those old foam tires you've got laying around. I know it may bit of a heresy, I almost prefer foams on asphalt. There, I said it....
> 
> Bill.


haha thats the problem, for indoor racing i used all the foam on all my tires, so all i got are a bunch of sets of rims!! haha
Drifting anyone??? NOT


----------



## John Warner

How about using the polymere lane dividers for outside borders?
They're light, easy to set up and pack up.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I'm thinking this Sunday is to soon. How about the 5th or 12th.



I agree, I was being a bit..... over enthusiastic...... to properly show my enthusiasm.

I will see what I can come up with for materials.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> How about using the polymere lane dividers for outside borders?
> They're light, easy to set up and pack up.


and they are already at the track.....5th or 12th sounds good..whats everyone want to run for a class? I just bought a tc5 R so I guess you know what I want to run lol..


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> How about using the polymere lane dividers for outside borders?
> They're light, easy to set up and pack up.


I could, it will reck all that new velcro on the bottom however.
I still want to find something else.


----------



## Guest

There is also the other opportunity that I have discussed with y'all as well. We would just need to find time soon to meet up with them, check out the location, and see if it feasible. I would rather bring a couple of us to check things out and discuss it.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> I could, it will reck all that new velcro on the bottom however.
> I still want to find something else.


Turn them upsidedown?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kickyfast said:


> There is also the other opportunity that I have discussed with y'all as well. We would just need to find time soon to meet up with them, check out the location, and see if it feasible. I would rather bring a couple of us to check things out and discuss it.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Going to check it out this afternoon. I'll give you a call later.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> There is also the other opportunity that I have discussed with y'all as well. We would just need to find time soon to meet up with them, check out the location, and see if it feasible. I would rather bring a couple of us to check things out and discuss it.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, check things out and let me know.
I will finalize with the mall management and let everyone know the location in the parking lot that we will be able to use.

I'm personally leaning toward running in the mall parking lot. Easy in and out with stuff to set up track and lots of exposure too.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I'm personally leaning toward running in the mall parking lot. Easy in and out with stuff to set up track and lots of exposure too.
> We'll see what happens.


It definitely has three things...

Location, location, and location. I wonder what would happen if we tried racing in Riders parking lot? 

I have some kewl gear that could make things neat for parking lot racing. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

S. Jerusalem said:


> Going to check it out this afternoon. I'll give you a call later.


I'm tempted to join you if you don't mind.... Could you wait until 3:45ish?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I'm tempted to join you if you don't mind.... Could you wait until 3:45ish?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'm clueless as to where "it" is, or even what "it" is. This isn't one of those g spot things I hope. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I'm clueless as to where "it" is, or even what "it" is. This isn't one of those g spot things I hope.


You know the what, just not the were. I emailed you the info. 

Mike


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kickyfast said:


> I'm tempted to join you if you don't mind.... Could you wait until 3:45ish?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Yeah. I'll call him soon.


----------



## Guest

kevinm said:


> Besides, if I didn't pick on you, you might think I was mad at you or something.


After Saturday I wonder what it would take to make you mad? Lord knows I gave it a size 11 try after failing the "marshal dance of avoidance" test..... 

Still sorry.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

Well what did you guys see!!!


----------



## kevinm

kickyfast said:


> After Saturday I wonder what it would take to make you mad? Lord knows I gave it a size 11 try after failing the "marshal dance of avoidance" test.....
> 
> Still sorry.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Of all the people that _could_ have been marshalling that corner, I get a guy whose last job was in an off-Broadway production of "Stomp" ! :lol: Apparently it takes at least a size 12 to stop a TC5.

Evidently you didn't feel guilty _enough_ to let me win the main. You drove great.

Anybody coming over to Grand Blanc this weekend?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> Well what did you guys see!!!


Well???


----------



## J FAST

They must have caught a VIRUS!!!! LOL


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> They must have caught a VIRUS!!!! LOL


hahahhahhahahahahah!!!


----------



## John Warner

Gosh darn quiet in here, what happened?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Gosh darn quiet in here, what happened?


Someone got a VIRUS??? NOTTTTTT


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Gosh darn quiet in here, what happened?


I've been wondering about that myself. Almost got the sedan ready. Just waiting to hear if we're running inside or out.

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

We can run out side, we just need to pick a date.
A show of hands please of who are willing to help set up and take down the track.


----------



## hyena boy

I miss racing with you guys...I have time now but no money.

What part of the parking lot will you be racing maybe I can stop by and hang out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jeff,
We will be out front on the west end of the parking lot.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> We can run out side, we just need to pick a date.
> A show of hands please of who are willing to help set up and take down the track.


In July 12th, 26th. August the 2nd, 23rd, and 30th work for me. I can bring whatever is necessary, shade, power, tables, and laptops..... And a trailer to haul stuff from indoor facility to the track location.

I still have the sniffles..... But it is hard for me to meet up with the plague masters (and it is hard to beat a 28th street location).

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Ok, we have dates then, thats about 2 times a month, which works for me, and its about every other week!
July 12th
July 26th
August 2nd
August 23rd
August 30th

So far i have not found any Border tho, i think my das concern is so people walking/driving by, know where the track starts and ends so they dont walk and/or drive on it. what i was thinking is possible Rope Perimiter around the track? Maybe like 8 paint buckets or something around the track with the rope connecting them, and being wrapped around them, at least that way we and everyone else will have a visual barrier or the track.
So i think we could get this started by the 12th, we just need to see some effort!
Whos in for asphalt racing on the 12th?????
Foam or rubber?? My vote is for Foam, because of the Cheapness of the tire.
Show of hands please!

*11 days! and counting!*


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> So far i have not found any Border tho, i think my das concern is so people walking/driving by, know where the track starts and ends so they dont walk and/or drive on it.


I would be in for a roll of this....  I will see if I can find a better price.

Buckets, cement, and a pole x8 would be pretty cheap..... 

I will take care of the situation.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kickyfast said:


> I would be in for a roll of this....  I will see if I can find a better price.
> 
> Buckets, cement, and a pole x8 would be pretty cheap.....
> 
> I will take care of the situation.
> 
> Mike


That looks awsome mike!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

What about a "Bring your own chair" Drivers stand?


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> What about a "Bring your own chair" Drivers stand?


Driver's stand!? We don't need no stinkin' drivers stand.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

We all need to come to a tire agreement what does everybody want to run?
I was thinking foam for the cheapness and the grip.
And rubber would be fun, but its the price of those tires that would kill me.


----------



## 02CooperS

Huh? $28 - $35 for a set of rubber tires that would last the rest of this season and most of next season. How does the cost of that kill you compared to foam?


----------



## WarpWind

I'm planning on rubber. If I'm gonna do it, might as well go all the way.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Originally everyone had been talking about rubber tire, so rubber tire it is.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Any one have any basic setup for rubber tire asphalt for my 007?


----------



## 02CooperS

Here you go, straight from X-Ray's website. right click and save as.

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/showfile.php?file_id=3197


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yeah, i found that same one, but its for carpet, is there much difference between carpet and asphalt setups?


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney would be the better person to ask for that. I'll ask him tomorrow when I see him.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Cool, thanks.
So andy, will you be joining us in some Rubber Tire asphalt racing?


----------



## 02CooperS

Yes, as long as we all stick to the rubber tires.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Well, i think we all are!


----------



## kevinm

Andrew Knapp said:


> Ok, we have dates then, thats about 2 times a month, which works for me, and its about every other week!
> July 12th
> July 26th
> August 2nd
> August 23rd
> August 30th
> 
> So far i have not found any Border tho, i think my das concern is so people walking/driving by, know where the track starts and ends so they dont walk and/or drive on it. what i was thinking is possible Rope Perimiter around the track? Maybe like 8 paint buckets or something around the track with the rope connecting them, and being wrapped around them, at least that way we and everyone else will have a visual barrier or the track.
> So i think we could get this started by the 12th, we just need to see some effort!
> Whos in for asphalt racing on the 12th?????
> Foam or rubber?? My vote is for Foam, because of the Cheapness of the tire.
> Show of hands please!
> 
> *11 days! and counting!*


AARGH! You just picked almost all of the days that Lazer runs their points series.

I think this is the stuff that Grand Blanc uses for the outside border:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100537518


----------



## 02CooperS

Andrew Knapp said:


> Yeah, i found that same one, but its for carpet, is there much difference between carpet and asphalt setups?


Andrew - Denney said to run that setup. If anything add a front sway bar to keep the rear end planted if it's loose.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thanks Andy, sounds good! Can't Wait for the 12th!


----------



## J FAST

17.5 or 13.5....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J FAST said:


> 17.5 or 13.5....


hmm, i want to do 13.5 because i dont have a good 17.5, but i also talked to bill and he wanted to do 17.5. so i guess we need to come to a motor agreement. I personally want to do 13.5


----------



## WarpWind

I think you're the only one that wanted 13.5. Everyone else keeps posting something about '17.5' and 'rubber tires'. Look back through a few posts. It's true.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Well i will run whatever everyone else wants


----------



## John Warner

Andrew.....

Looks like your gunna have ta dig into that bank of yours and pony up for a new 17.5!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> Andrew.....
> 
> Looks like your gunna have ta dig into that bank of yours and pony up for a new 17.5!


Eh, i got one, i just dont think its one of the best motors out there. Will have to do for now!


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> I think you're the only one that wanted 13.5. Everyone else keeps posting something about '17.5' and 'rubber tires'. Look back through a few posts. It's true.


13.5 foam sounds the same as 17.5 rubber to me, lol!


----------



## Guest

So are we still on for a parking lot test and tune Sunday? Hours?

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

What time works for everybody, im pretty much open for the whole day.

Im thinking track setup at 10am or 11am. And go from there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I like to get started at 10:00 at the latest and done with everthing put away by 5:00.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I like to get started at 10:00 at the latest and done with everthing put away by 5:00.


Sounds perfect.

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Kewl beans. Hopefully my layshaft shows up by then. 

Bill D.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I think asphalt racing is worth of one of these!
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...ay=12&year=2009&hour=10am&min=00&sec=00&p0=77


----------



## Tim Stamper

Thought i'd stop in and say HI to the Knapps and John Warner and all the west side guys.

How have you guys been? Been almost 3 years since I touched an RC car and i'm gettin ready for Cleveland.

You guys goin this year?

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Thought i'd stop in and say HI to the Knapps and John Warner and all the west side guys.
> 
> How have you guys been? Been almost 3 years since I touched an RC car and i'm gettin ready for Cleveland.
> 
> You guys goin this year?
> 
> Tim


You know we are!! Can't wait for this year. 
Man tim i havent see you in a long time. Maybe we will see you up at our track once or twice before cleveland?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

So who will all be joining us on sunday for some asphalt fun! 
Mike
Bill
Andy
Denney?
Jesse?


----------



## 02CooperS

Yep, I can bring a broom to help clear off the track as well.


----------



## J FAST

I have a leaf blower i can use ... we spraying pop....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Yep, I can bring a broom to help clear off the track as well.





J FAST said:


> I have a leaf blower i can use ... we spraying pop....


Nice, i say bring them both, broom and blower, quicker we can get it cleared off the quicker we can get it set up and be running!
Also, good news, there is an Aldi's right at the intersection of 28th and Clyde Park which sell really cheap pop, i think that is what we will use to spray down the track with!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Just wondering what to do about gearing. Ive been reading stuff, and everything i see about 17.5 rubber tire, is to gear between a 3.5 and 4.0 FDR


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> Just wondering what to do about gearing. Ive been reading stuff, and everything i see about 17.5 rubber tire, is to gear between a 3.5 and 4.0 FDR


That's the impression I've gotten too. I'm gonna start with a 4.0 and gear up from there according to motor temps. If my stupid layshaft would show up....

Bill.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

WarpWind said:


> That's the impression I've gotten too. I'm gonna start with a 4.0 and gear up from there according to motor temps. If my stupid layshaft would show up....
> 
> Bill.


Thats what my plan was too, start at 4.0 and temp the motor!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

See you all in the morning, planning on being that between 9:30 and 10:00


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> See you all in the morning, planning on being that between 9:30 and 10:00


See you then! Where do you want to meet up? I am just bringing the small trailer to help move stuff around this time.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kickyfast said:


> See you then! Where do you want to meet up? I am just bringing the small trailer to help move stuff around this time.
> 
> Mike


Out in the parking lot where we normally park! well find you:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lots of fun and lots of sun, great way to kick off parking lot racing.


----------



## WarpWind

Can't wait till next time. Hopefully we'll have a larger turnout. The asphalt is in fine shape. Just needs a bit more sweeping. I'll be sure to bring a broom next time so Andy doesn't get stuck doing the whole track alone. And I'm thinking of setting up the Mi3 for VTA. I've got the stuff to do it, just need to paint the body.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

Pics! Let's see them! I can host them and post them as well if y'all email them to me.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

wow, isn't Asphalt racing fun? Hmm, maybe we should all just set up our cars for the VTA class? What do you think?

By the way, 17.5 Rubber is a fast and perfect pace class, thats alot of fun to run! Can't wait for next time!
Jesse, where are those pics??


----------



## 02CooperS

It's good to see that we finally got that silly 13.5 foam idea out of your head


----------



## Andrew Knapp

02CooperS said:


> It's good to see that we finally got that silly 13.5 foam idea out of your head


Haha yeah, Rubber is alot more fun!

My Final Rollout on Sunday was a 4.41 FDR


----------



## WarpWind

Maybe now would be a good time to start a thread for the parking lot track. Hopefully it will draw some more attention. Need more racers......

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Done!!!


----------



## XXX-Steve

What has everyone been running for indoor carpet 1/10th oval cars? I'd like to start looking so I can have something running for the start of next season. I asked Fred and he's given me a few ideas on what I should get. Is there a particular chassis that is good for the beginner that other racers run up there? It's always nice to have a car that others are familiar with and are able to help with setups, adjustments, etc.


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX-Steve said:


> What has everyone been running for indoor carpet 1/10th oval cars? I'd like to start looking so I can have something running for the start of next season. I asked Fred and he's given me a few ideas on what I should get. Is there a particular chassis that is good for the beginner that other racers run up there? It's always nice to have a car that others are familiar with and are able to help with setups, adjustments, etc.


Hey Steve,
I have a link to our oval racing thread. You will get a better responce on it.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2833614#post2833614

Also here is a link to Xtreme Cellar Racing thread. A lot of those guys race with us and they will be able to help.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2904415#post2904415


----------



## Fred Knapp

*2009/2010 indoor season*

Looking ahead to the indoor season there is a fair amount of preparation that needs to happen before we go inside this fall.

A fresh coat of paint on all tables tops and all wooden boarders.
Paint the scoring riser.
The tile floor needs to be cleaned with a power scrubber of some kind.
The plastic lane dividers need to be cleaned.
Glass windows washed
Bathroom cleaned from top to bottom.
Back room organized and cleaned.
Carpet restretched

Please consider how you can help.
If not physically, monetarily.

Things needed:

Floor scrubber
Floor cleaner
Glass cleaner
Toilet paper
Paper towels
Tall kitchen trach bags
3 gal. White semi gloss paint
1 gal. gray semi gloss paint
2 gal. Lacquer thinner


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have some 1-Cell/1S 3.7V Thunder Power RC 5000 mah 40C batteries in stock.
I was only able to get four.


----------



## John Warner

Will Sir Fred be running the VTA class?


----------



## Fred Knapp

That is the plan!!!


----------



## TimXLB

fred:

Hi,

were you able to order my parts??

call me on my cell

thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> were you able to order my parts??
> 
> call me on my cell
> 
> thanks


Yep, I have them in.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, as expected.... probably a stupid question, but

what are the choice of bodies? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## WarpWind

From the U.S. Vintage Trans Am Site:

Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

Bolink part numbers:
BL2262 '68 Chevrolet Camaro
BL2263 '65 Ford Mustang

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro

Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Personally, the HPI bodies look the best. The others pretty much require you to squint at them for some time and then have someone tell you what it actually is. Close enough, right....:tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Bill....

I really do appreciate you taking the time to give me the information.
And since I'm an old diehard Mopar guy, it'll have to be the 1970 AAR 'Cuda!










Fred..... availability, price??


----------



## kevinm

Warning - the HPI Cuda body is very fragile. They claim it's .040 lexan, but mine is more like .015 after vac forming. Maybe they've changed it recently??

Is that a picture of the HPI or ane of the other brands?


----------



## harmocy

The one that I have has a silicone like substance on the inside that helps it stand-up structurally and it was a factory painted body the silver cuda from hpi


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Bill....
> 
> I really do appreciate you taking the time to give me the information.
> And since I'm an old diehard Mopar guy, it'll have to be the 1970 AAR 'Cuda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred..... availability, price??


In Stock, $28.00


----------



## John Warner

Kevin,
I'm not sure who made the body, it comes mounted on a rtr made by champion and sold thru radiocontrolxtreme.

http://radiocontrolxtreme.com/product_info.php?products_id=344


----------



## kevinm

John - I've already got one that's Sneeze, er, I mean SubLime Green, you should pick one of the other punfully-named colors, such as:
Plum Crazy/In Violet (purple)
Go Mango/Vitamin C (reddish-orange)
Panther Pink/Moulon Rouge
Green Go/Sassy Grass Green
Hemi Orange/Tor Red
Top Banana/Lemon Twist (yellow)

I'm not entirely sure that the paint type HPI suggests is meant for lexan. One racer told me NOT to use Shoo-Goo on it, use Liquid Nails instead. I can confirm that Shoo-Goo doesn't play well with it.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> I'm not entirely sure that the paint type HPI suggests is meant for lexan. One racer told me NOT to use Shoo-Goo on it, use Liquid Nails instead. I can confirm that Shoo-Goo doesn't play well with it.


This should help. Tried it on my last sedan body. Haven't had a single chip come off. And that was after rolling it a few dozen times in the parking lot.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Anyone want to do another parking lot race?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> I have some 1-Cell/1S 3.7V Thunder Power RC 5000 mah 40C batteries in stock.
> I was only able to get four.


I have two packs left.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Looking ahead to the indoor season there is a fair amount of preparation that needs to happen before we go inside this fall.
> 
> A fresh coat of paint on all tables tops and all wooden boarders.
> Paint the scoring riser.
> The tile floor needs to be cleaned with a power scrubber of some kind.
> The plastic lane dividers need to be cleaned.
> Glass windows washed
> Bathroom cleaned from top to bottom.
> Back room organized and cleaned.
> Carpet restretched
> 
> Please consider how you can help.
> If not physically, monetarily.
> 
> Things needed:
> 
> Floor scrubber
> Floor cleaner
> Glass cleaner
> Toilet paper
> Paper towels
> Tall kitchen trash bags
> 3 gal. White semi gloss paint
> 1 gal. gray semi gloss paint
> 2 gal. Lacquer thinner


So far I have four volunteers.
Dave W. - Painting table tops
Fred K. - Painting wood boarders and scoring riser (buy paint).
Denney B.
Ted R.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> So far I have four volunteers.
> Dave W. - Painting table tops
> Fred K. - Painting wood boarders and scoring riser (buy paint).
> Denney B.
> Ted R.


I know jesse said he would do anything, and im sure if we called up terry and max they would help too!


----------



## WarpWind

I don't have a floor scrubber, but I'm more than willing to lend a hand. Just let me know when you need some help.


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> I know jesse said he would do anything, and im sure if we called up terry and max they would help too!


Next week is ugly for me (annual ISO audit extortion.....) but after the 15th I can help!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## hyena boy

are you going to do anything for the car cruse at the end of the month?

jeff


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I don't have a floor scrubber, but I'm more than willing to lend a hand. Just let me know when you need some help.


Oddly enough though I do....... Well work does, I will have to ask.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Oddly enough though I do....... Well work does, I will have to ask.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


That would be great if that would work out.
Once Dave and I get things painted we could move the tables onto the carpet and schedule the floors.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Brian Burch, one of our oval racers from the midland area has offered to get a floor zamboni from his work. If his boss will let him, so that is another possibility.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have our first class sponsor of the season and another in the works.
Riders is sponsoring the Vintage Trans AM class, Thanks Riders Hobby Shop.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke from 
Proscale R/C Raceplex has agreed to sponsor a class this fall.

Thanks Duke!!!


----------



## ou812Gail

Where do I find info on the classes you will run this season. Scale, motor size, etc...


----------



## Fred Knapp

ou812Gail said:


> Where do I find info on the classes you will run this season. Scale, motor size, etc...


Hi,
I will have that info ready in the next two/three weeks.
Are you new to the area? Will you be running with us this fall?
What class or classes are you most interested in?


----------



## WarpWind

1 cell 17.5 1/12th for sure. Just got my new chassis today. Can't wait to run it.

Bill.


----------



## ou812Gail

I have a tc3 I would like to set up for 17.5. It is a 10th I belive. I am also interested in running oval. I will be looking for a car for that class. I am wondering if I whould be looking at 1/12th or 1/10. 

I have always love rc. I have never known where to race though. I heared about your club from my nephew and we are excited to race this winter. He runs at Berlin in the summer. They call him wild thing. He's a basher aout there in sportsman class. Hopefully not in RC. LOL

When are you guys going to put a web site together. Would be good to have this type on info in one spot.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## MikeBob

http://www.carpetracers.com/

toy car racing has made it to the big screen

lollololololloll


----------



## John Warner

Wow, wanna hear something crazy??

Here it is only the middle of August, and I've been out in the RC room for the past five hours getting stuff ready to list on eBay tomorrow (mainly 12th), and working on the sedan/VTA.

Weird!


----------



## crashmaster

anything you do is weird lol


----------



## John Warner

Well, yeah...... but......


----------



## Fred Knapp

ou812Gail said:


> I have a tc3 I would like to set up for 17.5. It is a 10th I belive. I am also interested in running oval. I will be looking for a car for that class. I am wondering if I whould be looking at 1/12th or 1/10.
> 
> I have always love rc. I have never known where to race though. I heared about your club from my nephew and we are excited to race this winter. He runs at Berlin in the summer. They call him wild thing. He's a basher aout there in sportsman class. Hopefully not in RC. LOL
> 
> When are you guys going to put a web site together. Would be good to have this type on info in one spot.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


The TC3 would be a good car for the 1/10 17.5 sedan rubber tire class, I used to run one a few years back myself.
Oval: I don't have a schedule put together yet, but when I do I'll post it on our oval thread, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196968&page=47 
Last season we had a small class of 1/12 scale car running oval but the bigger class was 1/10 pan car. Leading Edge 1/10 seemed to be the car of choice.


----------



## John Warner

PM for Fred


----------



## TimXLB

WarpWind:

YHPM!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

*2009/2010 indoor season*

Looking ahead to the indoor season there is a fair amount of preparation that needs to happen before we go inside this fall.

A fresh coat of paint on all tables tops and all wooden boarders. *(Fred & Dave)*
Paint the scoring riser. (Fred)
The tile floor needs to be cleaned with a power scrubber of some kind. *(Mike S, Brian B and Ryan B have volunteered).*
The plastic lane dividers need to be cleaned.
Glass windows washed
Bathroom cleaned from top to bottom. *(Denney Barlage has volunteered).*
Back room organized and cleaned.
Hand prints washed off walls
Carpet restretched

Please consider how you can help.
If not physically, monetarily.

Things needed:

Floor scrubber
Floor cleaner
Glass cleaner
Toilet paper (Thanks Denney Barlage)
Paper towels (Thanks Denney Barlage)
Hand Soap (Thanks Denney Barlage)
Tall kitchen trach bags
1 gal. White semi gloss paint (Thanks Mike Slaughter)
1 gal. gray semi gloss paint (Thanks Mike Slaughter)
2 gal. Lacquer thinner (Thanks Mike Slaughter)
**** and Span

Maybe you would like to sponsor a class?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Let me know when you guys are out there. I can help every now and then. You have my #.


----------



## WarpWind

TimXLB said:


> WarpWind:
> 
> YHPM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


I got mail! I got mail! Yea!

I think I gotz wut youz needz. I'll be out at Bee Effin' Gee (i.e. battlefront) Wednesday night. I'm gonna get all old skool like and go with a 2 stick radio. Should make for an interesting time. I'll bring the parts you need.

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB

Bill:

Hi,

I'll try and make it, right now my mom is in the hospital with health problems. I am there right now and will be there all night. I will call you Wed.
LYK

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Guest

Tim,

Will you be hittin' MSI this Sunday?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Tim Stamper

kickyfast said:


> Tim,
> 
> Will you be hittin' MSI this Sunday?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Doubt he'll make it out this week. We might see him back out in a bit after his home/family issues pass. The storm that passed through hit him hard and dealing with that stuff can be a pain.

Was great to have Terry, Chuck and Andrew out this wednesday. Thanks for coming out guys and hope to see you all back soon.

I plan on heading that way once RC opens up, hopefully the two tracks can work out some sort of combined race or event in the future.

Tim


----------



## Guest

So just to get the pot boilin'  what will be the "core" classes this year?

17.5 lipo 1/12th scale with a rumor of a "spec tire"? :thumbsup: (need to know the tires so I can get'em on order if this is true)

17.5 rubber sedan? :thumbsup:

VTA?

13.5 or 17.5 foam sedan? 

I have worked my keaster off this year to ensure a relatively freed up indoor on-road season for myself this year. I am going to fumigate myself all weekend painting bodies. :freak:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK, I give the pot a stir.

1/12 1-cell 17.5
1/12 1-cell (mod) 10.5
VTA
Sedan Rubber 17.5
Sedan Foam Mod

This season I'd like to see 13.5 go away across the board.
17.5 or mod are the only motors needed in my opinion with the exception of the VTA Class, 21.5.
As far as spec tire goes for 1/12, CRC tires, Black fronts and Pink Rears would be fine for club racing and you could get a decent amout of ware.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> 1/12 1-cell 17.5
> 1/12 1-cell (mod) 10.5
> VTA
> Sedan Rubber 17.5
> Sedan Foam Mod



I like it! I have always believed a track should be ran as a benevolent dictatorship to keep everyone from going in 18 different directions.

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Hi,

All my racng has been suspended until my Mom's health returns. so far she has returned home to live with us for the time being. things are not as good as they should be but we are hopeful

Thanks

Tim


----------



## kzoolou

What is the big class for onroad this year? I'm thinking about taking the plunge and trying carpet, but don't want to end up in my own personal class if you know what I mean. That VTA thing sounds fun, would an xray 07 or 08 be ok for that?


----------



## WarpWind

Any sedan would work fine for VTA. To tell the truth, the TC3 is just as viable as the latest Xray sedan. From the sounds of things, 1/12th scale running a 1s LiPo and 17.5 motor should be popular also. And hopefully we'll have a good stock rubber sedan class.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

kzoolou said:


> What is the big class for onroad this year? I'm thinking about taking the plunge and trying carpet, but don't want to end up in my own personal class if you know what I mean. That VTA thing sounds fun, would an xray 07 or 08 be ok for that?


An Xray 07 or 08 would serve you well in any of the touring based classes. The improvements are incremental at best and under utilized by most (including me).

If you really want to get the full effect of carpet racing I recommend 1/12th scale. An associated 12R5 can be had for cheap along with a single cell lipo. After 8 minutes of 1/12th scale every other class you race will seem easy....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kzoolou

Thanks to both of you!

Are any of the 1s LIPO classes spec or can you run whatever you can afford? I don't own a 1s yet, any recommendations?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kzoolou said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> Are any of the 1s LIPO classes spec or can you run whatever you can afford? I don't own a 1s yet, any recommendations?


No spec batteries for any of the road course classes.
Most are using the SMC 3.7V 4000mAh 1S 3.7V cell.
Some have started to use thunder power 5000mAh 1S 3.7V cell.


----------



## Guest

Any other Grand Rapidians interested in heading down to Indianapolis for the trophy race on September 13th? Bill and I will be there (barring any catastrophes).

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Everyone, you might need to bring your sun glasses to the track this Indoor season! EVERY light bulb is bright and working this year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Made some good progress at the track last night.
I ripped up a bunch of the bad tile along the pit table wall, 35 peices or so.
If anyone knows how to glue new tile down let me know.
Anyone know how to get a hold of Jason Veldkamp?
I have the tile already.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Made some good progress at the track last night..


When are you going to let some of us get in on the action!???! Post some times and dates! :thumbsup:

I will drop off some more paint this week.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Fred Knapp said:


> If anyone knows how to glue new tile down let me know.


Fred - Use a 1/8-inch V-notch trowel to spread the glue. Hold the trowel at a 45-degree angle to the floor. After you lay the tiles use a roller of some kind to push the tile into the glue to help it bond better.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> When are you going to let some of us get in on the action!???! Post some times and dates! :thumbsup:
> 
> I will drop off some more paint this week.
> 
> Mike


Every night this week after work I will be at the track.
Just a couple of hours, 6:00/8:00 Wed, thur, Fri.

Thanks for the info Andy, I'm hopful that I could get a flooring guy to do it.
That way I won't have to buy the tools and it will be done right.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Any other Grand Rapidians interested in heading down to Indianapolis for the trophy race on September 13th? Bill and I will be there (barring any catastrophes).
> 
> Mike Slaughter


As you know im in!


----------



## XXX-Steve

Are there any official rules for 1/12th on-road regarding brands as there are with the oval? And just to confirm, 17.5/1 cell will be the big class for the 1/12th scale, correct?


----------



## Guest

XXX-Steve said:


> Are there any official rules for 1/12th on-road regarding brands as there are with the oval? And just to confirm, 17.5/1 cell will be the big class for the 1/12th scale, correct?


Nope and yes..... :tongue:

Errr..... That was the short answer. The long answer is any 1/12th, and any roar approved 17.5. I due recommend sticking to one of the more popular cars so set-up help is readily available. CRC, and Associated would both be safe bets. It is hard to beat the AE on price..... There will be team drivers for both of those brands at the track on a regular basis.

Of course if your feeling brave there is a dizzying amount of cars out there.

1 cell has quickly become the norm for the major races, an amazingly fast adoption rate compared to the uphill slog that 1/10th faced with lipo. GR tends to follow the big race trends rather fanatically.... For better or worse.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## XXX-Steve

Thanks for the reply. Are you referring to the great prices for an Associated used on here or are the new rollers cheap, too? I was looking at a few bargains in the buy/sell section for an almost complete CRC setup, but the dude doesn't have any feedback. I'd rather buy from someone who I know takes car of their stuff and would prefer buying used. If anyone has any equipment they'd like to get rid of, let me know.


----------



## crashmaster

mike the only problem i have with 12 scale is that the 1 cell battery doesn't fit in my car a/e 12th with trinty rear pod good old franken car


----------



## S. Jerusalem

crashmaster said:


> mike the only problem i have with 12 scale is that the 1 cell battery doesn't fit in my car a/e 12th with trinty rear pod good old franken car



http://www.redrc.net/2009/08/speedzone-1s-37v-lipo-saddle-pack/


----------



## crashmaster

S. Jerusalem said:


> http://www.redrc.net/2009/08/speedzone-1s-37v-lipo-saddle-pack/


shame on you i was trying to run my 4 cells against them lol


----------



## WarpWind

crashmaster said:


> shame on you i was trying to run my 4 cells against them lol


Go ahead. From what I've been hearing, some of the drivers have been laying down faster lap times with LiPo than they were with round cells. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

Heck he can run six..... 

Those were crazy days back then... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

Well back in the day (and I mean waaay back) I use to run 6 cell mod 12th at the whip!
Of course there wasn't what I'd call a stock class then either.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I would like to get a work crew together this week to clean the lane dividers.
Any night works for me.


----------



## crashmaster

just remember bill the car only has a novak explorer 2 in it


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

hey fred, you guys running 12th scale this winter? i might try and pic one up to run


----------



## Fred Knapp

Robert, 1/12 is our biggest class. You should get one.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Fred Knapp said:


> Robert, 1/12 is our biggest class. You should get one.


working on it fred... just need to unload another vehicle before i can get one to run


----------



## Fred Knapp

Things are moving right along.
Andrew and I repaired the floor and have the pit area floor scrubed.


----------



## harmocy

bustedpiecesrc said:


> working on it fred... just need to unload another vehicle before i can get one to run


What are you trying to unload??? I have some 12th scales I know you are interested in!!!


----------



## kzoolou

bustedpiecesrc said:


> working on it fred... just need to unload another vehicle before i can get one to run


What vehicle?


----------



## kzoolou

harmocy said:


> What are you trying to unload??? I have some 12th scales I know you are interested in!!!


What 12th scales?


----------



## John Warner

Classes........

1/12 1-cell 17.5
1/12 1-cell (mod) 10.5
VTA
Sedan Rubber 17.5
Sedan Foam Mod


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

harmocy said:


> What are you trying to unload??? I have some 12th scales I know you are interested in!!!


i got a FT GT2 that has almost no run time on it.


----------



## MikeBob

CRC Generation XL........ LIPO FRIENDLY !!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

MikeBob said:


> CRC Generation XL........ LIPO FRIENDLY !!!!!!


http://www.petitrc.com/_forumphp//printthread.php?t=45877


----------



## Guest

MikeBob said:


> CRC Generation XL........ LIPO FRIENDLY !!!!!!



Definitely a contender especially with the estimated street price of $190! Is my memory old and foggy, or have CRC cars always been in the $220 range (for some reason I thought they were a bit pricier)? 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Q: Does the CRC Generation XL look exeptionally longer to anyone else or is it just me? because my CRC has about 1/2 of an inch in between the Steering Servo and the antena, and the new car has like 1.5 inches or more.

A: Never mind. I beleive the steering servo is moved forward, and the antenna/shot mount is made smaller. That creates the extra space


----------



## MikeBob

You Can Put The Speed-o In The Middle Of The Car..... Crc Has More Picture


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Andrew Knapp said:


> http://www.petitrc.com/_forumphp//printthread.php?t=45877


now i like that.. everything iis wide open, easy axcess to the motor and placement for the esc...


----------



## raggydoo

Hi,

New here and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good class for a new racer to start in. I'm new to racing but not new to rc. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fred Knapp

raggydoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good class for a new racer to start in. I'm new to racing but not new to rc. Thanks for any help.


Sure, the best bang for the buck is 1/12 stock racing.
Do you have a vehicle?


----------



## raggydoo

Fred Knapp said:


> Sure, the best bang for the buck is 1/12 stock racing.
> Do you have a vehicle?


No, I don't have any onroad. I was thinking of getting a 1/12 or VTA car but am leaning toward 1/12 right now.


----------



## Fred Knapp

raggydoo said:


> No, I don't have any onroad. I was thinking of getting a 1/12 or VTA car but am leaning toward 1/12 right now.


I think the VTA class could be a great 2nd class and inexpensive also depending on what chassis you go with.


----------



## raggydoo

Any recommendations on a 1/12 chassis, I was thinking about the new associated but am not set on it. Also was wondering about your racing schedule? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fred Knapp

raggydoo said:


> Any recommendations on a 1/12 chassis, I was thinking about the new associated but am not set on it. Also was wondering about your racing schedule? Thanks for your help.


I would get a CRC Generation X 12.
We have a lot of them at that race with us and it will be easy to get tips and help if need be.

Schedule:
We are working to get the track ready for this season.
I do not have an open date yet. Mid to late September is what I am shooting for.
When we do get open our schedule for on-road will look like this.

Saturday: Door open at 8:30am
Sign ups at 10:00am
Racing at 11:30
Done by 4:00pm

Practice:
Wednesday's, doors open at 5:15pm close a 9:00pm


----------



## harmocy

Fred are you doing off-road after the onroad on saturdays???


----------



## kzoolou

Just picked up an xray (I think its an 08 maybe?) . If I don't convert it to a dirt late model, what would I need to meet VTA Specs at Rapid?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

harmocy said:


> Fred are you doing off-road after the onroad on saturdays???


Yes we will be, that will start at 5pm, and end at 9pm
Track will be setup as soon as Onroad Racing is done!


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

i should kick myself in the arss cause i had a brand new rc12r5 when i had the tc4 in the winter last year.. didnt think i would ever play and even if they raced them in MI


----------



## crashmaster

kzoolou said:


> Just picked up an xray (I think its an 08 maybe?) . If I don't convert it to a dirt late model, what would I need to meet VTA Specs at Rapid?


you need some hpi vintage tires vintage looking body after that have fun


----------



## Fred Knapp

kzoolou said:


> Just picked up an xray (I think its an 08 maybe?) . If I don't convert it to a dirt late model, what would I need to meet VTA Specs at Rapid?


Motor, rims, tires and body.
Here's a link to the rules that we will be following.

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## Denney

Anyone local looking for a very good condition CRC Gen-X, some spares, tires & bodies, PM me...

Denney


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Denney said:


> Anyone local looking for a very good condition CRC Gen-X, some spares, tires & bodies, PM me...
> 
> Denney


pm sent and i have to unload a vehicle first... LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looking for someone with carpentry skills and the tools to make an addition to the scoring riser, I have the wood.
Thanks


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Fred,
Lonergan tells me I need a 1/12 car.
What are you going to run this year?

Duke


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Fred,
> Lonergan tells me I need a 1/12 car.
> What are you going to run this year?
> 
> Duke


I'll be running 1/12 and Vintage Trans AM


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Denney said:


> Anyone local looking for a very good condition CRC Gen-X, some spares, tires & bodies, PM me...
> 
> Denney


Nobody I have ever met takes better care of their equipment than Denney. Guaranteed it's worth whatever he's asking.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I'd have to agree with that 110%.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

im looking into it... i got to get the cash for it or any other car out there for that matter...


----------



## raggydoo

Denney said:


> Anyone local looking for a very good condition CRC Gen-X, some spares, tires & bodies, PM me...
> 
> Denney


pm sent


----------



## ChrisG

hello. i am new to the are and i was wondering where exactly the track was located and the hours of operation/ when you guys race. 

also i was wondering if you guys ran RCGT, it looks like a fun class. VTA is kinda cool but not quite my style. and no money to dump into new body, wheels and tires(college).


----------



## S. Jerusalem

ChrisG said:


> hello. i am new to the are and i was wondering where exactly the track was located and the hours of operation/ when you guys race.
> 
> also i was wondering if you guys ran RCGT, it looks like a fun class. VTA is kinda cool but not quite my style. and no money to dump into new body, wheels and tires(college).


Unfortunately, if it's not run at Cleveland, it's typically not run here. Sounds like you have a sedan though. Hopefully 17.5 rubber catches on and gets some sedans off peoples shelves.


----------



## Fred Knapp

ChrisG said:


> hello. i am new to the are and i was wondering where exactly the track was located and the hours of operation/ when you guys race.
> 
> also i was wondering if you guys ran RCGT, it looks like a fun class. VTA is kinda cool but not quite my style. and no money to dump into new body, wheels and tires(college).


Schedule: *On-road*
We are working to get the track ready for this season.
I do not have an open date yet. Mid to late September is what I am shooting for. When we do get open our schedule for on-road will look like this.

Saturday: Door open at 8:30am
Sign ups at 10:00am
Racing at 11:30
Done by 4:00pm

Practice:
Wednesday's, doors open at 5:15pm close a 9:00pm

*Stadium:*We will run the same schedule as last year.

Racing on Saturday's:
Doors open at 3:30pm
Sign ups at 4:00pm
Racing at 5:00 
Done at 9:00 when mall closes.

*Rogers Plaza Town Center 972 Rogers Plaza SW Wyoming, MI 49509*


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> Unfortunately, if it's not run at Cleveland, it's typically not run here. Sounds like you have a sedan though. Hopefully 17.5 rubber catches on and gets some sedans off peoples shelves.


Uh, the classes Fred listed for Touring Car don't look anything like Cleveland, except for Mod class. Will there be a 17.5 foam class?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Uh, the classes Fred listed for Touring Car don't look anything like Cleveland, except for Mod class. Will there be a 17.5 foam class?





Fred Knapp said:


> OK, I give the pot a stir.
> 
> 1/12 1-cell 17.5
> 1/12 1-cell (mod) 10.5
> VTA
> Sedan Rubber 17.5
> Sedan Foam Mod
> 
> This season I'd like to see 13.5 go away across the board.
> 17.5 or mod are the only motors needed in my opinion with the exception of the VTA Class, 21.5.
> As far as spec tire goes for 1/12, CRC tires, Black fronts and Pink Rears would be fine for club racing and you could get a decent amout of ware.


We could add 17.5 Sedan Foam as well if there is interest.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm said:


> Uh, the classes Fred listed for Touring Car don't look anything like Cleveland, except for Mod class. Will there be a 17.5 foam class?


I think you missed the part where I said "typically". Implying subjectability to change. VTA is being run in Cleveland, as well.


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Guys!
Here's a voice from the past.
I'm looking to resume racing this season and looking for opportunities.
What's going on up north eh!

Looking forward to getting aquainted again

Tom Konesni


----------



## Guest

tom konesni said:


> Hey Guys!
> Here's a voice from the past.


"I felt a great disturbance in the Force......"

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

No way... is it the REAL Tom Konesni, or an imposter?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> No way... is it the REAL Tom Konesni, or an imposter?


Must be an imposter! Whats up Tom?:wave:
We have a good group of 1/12 stock racers.
The sedan class was down last year, we'll have to see for this season.


----------



## tom konesni

Yep! The last time I checked, I'm still alive and well. 
Anthony's 19 and attending WMU & I just ended the single life and married Karen July 25. She's telling me I can go play. Yippe! Especially if there's racing on Saturdays.

It's getting that time of year and things down here have been slow. So, 1/12 might be an option? Do you guys run NiMH or lipo? Do I assume brushless as the motor of choice?


----------



## Fred Knapp

tom konesni said:


> Yep! The last time I checked, I'm still alive and well.
> Anthony's 19 and attending WMU & I just ended the single life and married Karen July 25. She's telling me I can go play. Yippe! Especially if there's racing on Saturdays.
> 
> It's getting that time of year and things down here have been slow. So, 1/12 might be an option? Do you guys run NiMH or lipo? Do I assume brushless as the motor of choice?


Tom, most everyone is using Lipo batteries and brushless motors.
Sounds like you have a keeper if your allowed to race on Saturday's.:thumbsup:


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Fred!

I'm still Lipo inexperienced.
What do I need? What capacity?
Who's motor system is running best?
I do have a charger that's lipo capable.


----------



## Fred Knapp

tom konesni said:


> Hey Fred!
> 
> I'm still Lipo inexperienced.
> What do I need? What capacity?
> Who's motor system is running best?
> I do have a charger that's lipo capable.


SMC 4000mah 1-cell/1S 3.7V 25C 
Thunder Power RC 5000mah 1-cell/1S 3.7V 40C


----------



## Ross32

*everythings changed*

what charges them lipo things anyway? whats stock on the brushless motors?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ross32 said:


> what charges them lipo things anyway? whats stock on the brushless motors?


You need a charger that is lipo ready. If you were to try and charge with a peak detect charger it will over charge it until it burst into flames.
17.5 is considered Stock.


----------



## kzoolou

Ross32 said:


> what charges them lipo things anyway? whats stock on the brushless motors?


You'll probably get a lot of advice from guys that are faster than me, but this charger: http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html is half the price of any that I've seen on the market for a balancing Lipo charger. A lot of offroad guys have them. I don't know too much of the technical stuff, but mine works great.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kzoolou said:


> You'll probably get a lot of advice from guys that are faster than me, but this charger: http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html is half the price of any that I've seen on the market for a balancing Lipo charger. A lot of offroad guys have them. I don't know too much of the technical stuff, but mine works great.


I second this nomination. You won't need the balance function for 1/12, but it's nice to have in case you wanna run something else later down the road. Big plus is you don't need a power supply.


----------



## Ross32

was an onroade touring guy awhile back but have been out for about five years and just got checking back in on it. guess my old stuffs out the window. still hoping to give the old tc3 a run. prob. just going to use my old butt crummy stuff. dont think i need the extra speed and guts and glam yet.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ross32 said:


> was an onroade touring guy awhile back but have been out for about five years and just got checking back in on it. guess my old stuffs out the window. still hoping to give the old tc3 a run. prob. just going to use my old butt crummy stuff. dont think i need the extra speed and guts and glam yet.


Ross, I think your taking the right approch.
Come on out when we get open and get some laps in

Hoping to be open within the next 14 day's


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Hoping to be open within the next 14 day's


Crap! Mike, where's my 1/12th scale. Probably take me that long just to paint the body..... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

Ross32 said:


> still hoping to give the old tc3 a run.


The TC3 is still a great car and will be hooked up in 17.5 (or stock 27t) rubber.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> Crap! Mike, where's my 1/12th scale. Probably take me that long just to paint the body..... :tongue:
> 
> Bill.


now how hard is it to paint one color lol


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

crashmaster said:


> now how hard is it to paint one color lol


now why only one color?? thats just to boring... lol


----------



## crashmaster

oh ok two colors just wait untill you guys see a new body on any of my veichals it will be two colors bill has seen this paint job before its been a long time spring fling when i had a 4 tec


----------



## 2rc4ever

Vintage Trans Am sounds like fun for those like me with slow reflexes. Is World GT racing still around or has it lost interest?


----------



## Fred Knapp

2rc4ever said:


> Vintage Trans Am sounds like fun for those like me with slow reflexes. Is World GT racing still around or has it lost interest?


Doug, you would make a great addition to the VTA class, I hope you run that class. WGT did die off after Cleveland last year. WGT will be run at the US Indoor Championships again this year so we'll have to see.


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> Doug, you would make a great addition to the VTA class, I hope you run that class. WGT did die off after Cleveland last year. WGT will be run at the US Indoor Championships again this year so we'll have to see.


Didnt die at the BIRDS!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

harmocy said:


> Didnt die at the BIRDS!!!


Adam, you are correct. I should have said at our track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looking for 4 people to come out this week and help with the clean up of the lane dividers. Wednesday 6:00pm


----------



## ChrisG

depending on when i work i will try to come out and help.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Congrats to the Grand Rapids Crew that went to the Trophy Race at Hobbytown Indy 9/13/09 
Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
*Andrew Knapp - TQ - WIN*
Mike Slaughter - *3rd*
Bill Deruiter - *5th*


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Fred Knapp said:


> Congrats to the Grand Rapids Crew that went to the Trophy Race at Hobbytown Indy 9/13/09
> Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
> *Andrew Knapp - TQ - WIN*
> Mike Slaughter - *3rd*
> Bill Deruiter - *5th*


AWSOME andrew and the rest of the clan that went down and brought it home:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Gettin Close fellas,
Clean the lane dividers Wednesday evening (6:00pm if you can help).
Re-stretch the carpet, (Not sure what night this week yet).
Set up scoring both.
We are racing.

Thanks to Denney for coming in and taking of the bathroom, (squeaky clean) and stocked.

Got the water heater fixed today also.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Winners*

Indeed, congrats to the winners from the North Country. Thanks so much for making the long trip. I lived in GR from '76 to '78 then St Joe, then Niles...... Anyway, your neck of the woods is beautiful and you guys were a great addition to our program. It would not have been the same without you. I'm sure some of our locals would love to road trip to your place too.


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> ... Got the water heater fixed today also.


You mean it won't be one knob for cold and another knob for colder? :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looking to make a big push tonight and finish things up at the track.
Any help is appreciated.

Cleaning vinyl boarders.
Re-Stretch Ozite.
6:00pm


----------



## hyena boy

Did I let someone barrow my com lathe a while back? It was most likely 2 years ago. 
Let me know, so I can get it back.

It is sad it took me 2 years to miss it. I have started to play with me T3 in the back yard, and I need to work on the motor.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> Did I let someone barrow my com lathe a while back?


What is this "com" thing you speak of? 

But in all seriousness.... I have an eagle lathe you can have, so far I have been unsuccessful in trying to give it away....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Looking to make a big push tonight and finish things up at the track.
> Any help is appreciated.


Unfortunately due to school stuff I won't be able to stay long. But since I will be stopping by; are any last minute supplies needed? Paint? Beer? 

Mike


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

hey fred i would like to stop out, will see how time works out


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Unfortunately due to school stuff I won't be able to stay long. But since I will be stopping by; are any last minute supplies needed? Paint? Beer?
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike,
I have the paint I need, could use some duct tape. (3 rolls):thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster

hyena boy said:


> Did I let someone barrow my com lathe a while back? It was most likely 2 years ago.
> Let me know, so I can get it back.
> 
> It is sad it took me 2 years to miss it. I have started to play with me T3 in the back yard, and I need to work on the motor.
> 
> Jeff


hay jeff if you would like i could lend you mine its a cobra my bits are questionable but it works and i live close to your father


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> But since I will be stopping by; are any last minute supplies needed? Paint? Beer?
> 
> Mike


1/12th scale? :tongue: I know, I'm a pain sometimes. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> 1/12th scale? :tongue: I know, I'm a pain sometimes.
> 
> Bill


Yes sir! And the body as well.... :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ozite is stretched.
So now its on to track building and putting the final touches on things.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Fred Knapp said:


> Ozite is stretched.
> So now its on to track building and putting the final touches on things.


so who or what is the new class sponsor?


----------



## crashmaster

Fred Knapp said:


> OK, I give the pot a stir.
> 
> 1/12 1-cell 17.5
> 1/12 1-cell (mod) 10.5
> 
> As far as spec tire goes for 1/12, CRC tires, Black fronts and Pink Rears would be fine for club racing and you could get a decent amout of ware.


i have a small problem i can not run brushless in my 12thscale so what would be the converson from 17.5 bl to brushed and 10.5 to brushed


----------



## Toytech2003

Fred Knapp said:


> Congrats to the Grand Rapids Crew that went to the Trophy Race at Hobbytown Indy 9/13/09
> Touring Pro Stock Main (13.5/Lipo/Rubber Tire)
> *Andrew Knapp - TQ - WIN*
> Mike Slaughter - *3rd*
> Bill Deruiter - *5th*


That is cool congrats andrew and all others :wave:


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Toytech2003 said:


> That is cool congrats andrew and all others :wave:


sorry to say but i think andrew can drive everything.... Andrew you were born racing werent ya... LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> i have a small problem i can not run brushless in my 12thscale so what would be the converson from 17.5 bl to brushed and 10.5 to brushed


17.5 = 27 turn
10.5 = Mod


----------



## Fred Knapp

bustedpiecesrc said:


> so who or what is the new class sponsor?


Our Class sponsor's as of now are:
(On-road) Riders Hobby Shop Vintage Trans AM, 
(Oval) Proscale R/C Raceplex COT,

We have a new class sponsor in the works, as soon as things are finalized I will post that information.


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you've never been out to our facility its a good time to come check things out and see what carpet racing is all about. 

Listed below is our fall schedule. 

Every Saturday Beginning September 19, 2009
Racing will include: 

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Mod 

TC Stock(17.5)
TC Mod
(VTA) Vintage Trans AM

Racing Fees: 
$15 for 1st Class
$5 for 2nd Class
Practice $10:00


• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Wednesday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770
__________________

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Test & Tune*

September 19, 2009 Is a TEST & TUNE.


----------



## crashmaster

thanks fred


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> September 19, 2009 Is a TEST & TUNE.


wooohooooo! Finally be able to get the Losi on the rug!

Bill


----------



## Max

cant wait!!! Carpet season!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

wow, the carpet is ready!!!! I better get my stuff ready.... I will be out in a week or 2, just finished dirt last week........ I assume rubber tire TC.......


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I assume rubber tire TC.......


:thumbsup:

Too bad I will be north of Chicago in the afternoon...... 

I will be out Wednesday and next Saturday! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## rjvk

kickyfast said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Too bad I will be north of Chicago in the afternoon......
> 
> I will be out Wednesday and next Saturday!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


----------



## WarpWind

rjvk said:


> http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


I wonder if that was the hobby shop we tried checking out last time we were down there. What a beautiful store. Too bad it wasn't open....

Bill.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

man im still working on getting my indoor car, i dont have it yet..


----------



## crashmaster

all im missing for my 12th is a stearing servo


----------



## WarpWind

If anyone is interested, I've got a Novak 4 cell GTB I'm willing to part with. It is the DSM version. I'll be at the track around noon.

Bill.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

well now i have my 17.5 motor but still no car, need car and lipos..... one down 2 to go


----------



## John Warner

We have looked into the traction compound issue and have choosen to make it a spec traction.All racers must run "Jack the Gripper" traction compound it will be available for sale at the race or you may bring your own.

This will be posted on the website asap.

"per bill941's post on the Champs thread"


----------



## nitrosv1

what 21.5 motors are allowed for the VTA class?


----------



## harmocy

nitrosv1 said:


> what 21.5 motors are allowed for the VTA class?


At last check it was the Novak!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrosv1 said:


> what 21.5 motors are allowed for the VTA class?


Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421)


----------



## nitrosv1

ok thanks.


----------



## Guest

Will the track be open Wednesday (9/23) and/or Saturday (9/26)? 

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Will the track be open Wednesday (9/23) and/or Saturday (9/26)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Yes, Wednesday is a practice day, 5:00pm - 9:00pm
Saturday - Test and Tune.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Fred Knapp said:


> Yes, Wednesday is a practice day, 5:00pm - 9:00pm
> Saturday - Test and Tune.


when will be the first race fred?


----------



## Fred Knapp

bustedpiecesrc said:


> when will be the first race fred?


October 3,
Doors open at 9:00am


----------



## harmocy

Whats the schedule??? Days times and classes???
Thanks Fred we will be coming down a few times before Cleveland!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

harmocy said:


> Whats the schedule??? Days times and classes???
> Thanks Fred we will be coming down a few times before Cleveland!!!


Listed below is our fall schedule. 

Every Saturday Beginning September 19, 2009
On-Road Racing will include: 

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Mod 

TC Stock(17.5)
TC Mod
(VTA) Vintage Trans AM

Racing Fees: 
$15 for 1st Class
$5 for 2nd Class
Practice $10:00


• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770
__________________

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## harmocy

So no more off road saturday nights???


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

here you go harmocy http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=200687


----------



## harmocy

Sweet cause if we drive 2 1/2 hours we want to make a day of it!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Actually we have 3 different threads going.
On-road - this thread that your reading
Off-road - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=200687
Oval - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=200687


----------



## XXX-Steve

$10.00 for practice? I thought R&L was crazy charging $8.00. Any particular reason for the high cost?


----------



## Fred Knapp

XXX-Steve said:


> $10.00 for practice? I thought R&L was crazy charging $8.00. Any particular reason for the high cost?


Yes, Renting a space in the mall isn't cheap.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Fred Knapp said:


> Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421)


Are they still readily available? I would think the ballistic should be added to the "legal" list cause it's the next novak. Would like to know before I come out with the VTA car. 

Thanks. 

Tim


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Are they still readily available? I would think the ballistic should be added to the "legal" list cause it's the next novak. Would like to know before I come out with the VTA car.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tim


Yes the SS 21.5 is still available. Good question tho, I'll look into it.

****On-road Practice Wednesday and Thursday this week****


----------



## Denney

Tim/Fred - The new ballistic 21.5 is on the legal list (according to Rob King on RCTech...Rob is the "Rule Maker", just in case you didn't know).

On a similar note...Mr. Bill has decided (poorly, in my opinion) to allow any ROAR legal 21.5 to be used in Cleveland. So...while I think we need to enforce the USVTA rules, I don't think we should get too excited if someone wants to try different motors until Thanksgiving (and no...I don't have anything but Novak motors...).

Denney


----------



## Tim Stamper

Yeah. Saw both already and was wondering. The Cleveland deal shocked me. But in my experience with the 21.5's it's mostly the speedo that makes it rediculous, not the motor brand. 

I think the allowing of "boost" speed controls might change. Ugh. 

Hope to see you guys there soon. 

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Tim,

answer your phone!!!!!


----------



## kevinm

Tim Stamper said:


> Yeah. Saw both already and was wondering. The Cleveland deal shocked me. But in my experience with the 21.5's it's mostly the speedo that makes it rediculous, not the motor brand.
> 
> I think the allowing of "boost" speed controls might change. Ugh.
> 
> Hope to see you guys there soon.
> 
> Tim


Do you mean they'll become officially legal? or illegal?


----------



## Guest

Tim Stamper said:


> I think the allowing of "boost" speed controls might change. Ugh.


That will be a very hard cat to put back in the bag..... 

I know of more than a few people that dumped every other speedo and now only own timing advance ones.

VTA, making the TC3 and GTB kewl again! 

Mike


----------



## Denney

I'm not sure how you would police the "non-use" of timing advance, other than "Code Red" anyone that looks too fast...

Speaking of GTB's...Mike you should still have an extra, right?


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Speaking of GTB's...Mike you should still have an extra, right?


Yes, I still have that one. I only used for the one day after my LRP went kapoof!

I had someone interested in buying it from you..... I will get in contact with him and see if he is still interested (if you still want to sell it).

Mike


----------



## rjvk

We are currently recommending profile #1 on Lrp speedos or 10* timing advance and no boost for the other ESCs if you are having problems with "2nd gear" cars:freak:

This is NOT an official rule, just something I have been working on with some other guys at our track to see what can be done without outlawing anything. It's like the 4.2 gear limit, most people want to comply and have a fun race. and yeah, random tech can also be helpful:dude:

I would expect that Cleveland will be the wild wild west, however

Rob King


----------



## Denney

Mike - I'll sell it...can't remember what I said $100, $80?? (80 seems fair enough).

Rob - I agree on the Cleveland thing...I'm trying to figure out how to use two speed controls...so I can double my timing boost, unless it opens up one of those undead/zombie gateway thing...lot's of folks around here afraid of that happening...

Denney


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> ...unless it opens up one of those undead/zombie gateway thing...lot's of folks around here afraid of that happening...


I am only the prophet of the impending Zombie Apocalypse. You'll thank me when the dead start rising. 

Bill....


----------



## rjvk

Denney-
Never cross the streams...
I'm also outlawing all positron collider based ESCs.


----------



## Denney

Mine wasn't _technically_ a collider...It was just a massive heat sink...think of it as a Hula Hoop around the car...just like Trans Am in the 60's!


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> I am only the prophet of the impending Zombie Apocalypse. You'll thank me when the dead start rising.
> 
> Bill....


Based on visual evidence (movies), zombies apparently have a very effective 2nd gear. They appear to move slowly, but then somehow manage to get ahead of the running doomed teenagers... maybe we can apply this ability to all the old GTBs?


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

alright fred and andrew, i got my 12th scale today and i will set it up to run, i have a xbr esc for a speed control and a 17.5 but i will have to use a 4 cell battery for now until i can get a lipo or 2


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> On a similar note...Mr. Bill has decided (poorly, in my opinion) to allow any ROAR legal 21.5 to be used in Cleveland. So...while I think we need to enforce the USVTA rules, I don't think we should get too excited if someone wants to try different motors until Thanksgiving (and no...I don't have anything but Novak motors...).
> 
> Denney


Okay, because I'm new to VTA and in the dark for the most part, and since not everyone owns a Novak 21.5 motor and there are 5 ROAR legal motors for vintage trans am, and now that vintage is a ROAR class, won't all five soon become legal most everywhere anyway?? Enlighten me please.


----------



## crashmaster

john are you going to be there sunday?


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

fred or andrew, what gearing do you suggest for the 17.5 12th scale cars?? right now i have a 75 tooth spur what pinion should i use? i have another question but i will have to send a picture to show you what i need to ask


----------



## rjvk

John Warner said:


> Okay, because I'm new to VTA and in the dark for the most part, and since not everyone owns a Novak 21.5 motor and there are 5 ROAR legal motors for vintage trans am, and now that vintage is a ROAR class, won't all five soon become legal most everywhere anyway?? Enlighten me please.


Most tracks still adhere to the more restrictive USVTA rules on motors, if only because the Novak is at least a constant. Since the Novak SS has come out for example, Trinity has has Duo, Pulse, and Duo2 versions of all their motors.

One less thing to worry about.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

It's not to late to change the rules to Novak only for VTA.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We had a great time tonight. It's good to be back on the carpet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> We had a great time tonight. It's good to be back on the carpet!!!!!!!!!!!


Just about ready for tomorrow! :thumbsup:











Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

What the heck, more neaked kar peorn....










Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Holy Crap! Mike built a car! Better get crak-a-lackin' on the BMI.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Holy Crap! Mike built a car!


It was..... Dare I say? Enjoyable!?!?! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

Don't forget to attach the wires...I'd hate to see you spend hours trying to figure out why it doesn't run...


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Don't forget to attach the wires...I'd hate to see you spend hours trying to figure out why it doesn't run...


So that's how you hold the battery in! 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Tim Stamper

kickyfast said:


> So that's how you hold the battery in!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


 
Looks even better when I was poking at it in the box.

gratz on the new gogo-fast toy 

I'm currently squatting in your guy's neck of the woods for a day or two. Might have to make my way over to the track and see whats going on.

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Tim Stamper said:


> Looks even better when I was poking at it in the box.
> 
> gratz on the new gogo-fast toy
> 
> I'm currently squatting in your guy's neck of the woods for a day or two. Might have to make my way over to the track and see whats going on.
> 
> Tim


Sweet!


----------



## harmocy

What is the Saturday schedule looking like??? Onroad and offroad please


----------



## Andrew Knapp

harmocy said:


> What is the Saturday schedule looking like??? Onroad and offroad please


Onroad only, 9am - 4pm


----------



## crashmaster

i guess i have to put my car pic on now


----------



## crashmaster

well i tryed too big for a file you guys are lucky


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OK, question for the stock touring guys. What batteries and motors are people running now? Being as I haven't raced in over 3 years, and I don't trust these retards at the ONLY hobby shop in Mooresville (they ONLY deal with Traxxas), I'm a little out of date in the equipment department. I know what touring car I want, just didn't keep up on the rest... Thinking about putting something together in the near future... he he he...


----------



## John Warner

Hey Eric.....

Which chassis are you going with??


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Thinking of going with the TC5. Stick with a brand I know unless I see something that jumps out at me. You got any suggestions?


----------



## Fred Knapp

****Note***
On-road practice night has changed to Thursday's.*


Listed below is our fall schedule. 

Every Saturday Beginning September 19, 2009
On-Road Racing will include: 

1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Mod 

TC Stock(17.5)
TC Mod
(VTA) Vintage Trans AM

Racing Fees: 
$15 for 1st Class
$5 for 2nd Class
Practice $10:00


• Pit Tables and Chairs
• Air compressor
• Tire truing station
• AMB Digital scoring using RC Scoring Pro software
• Restrooms
• Live announcing on a great P.A. system
• 2 Hobby Shops less then 3 mile away
• Plenty of amenities near by.
• Great Environment

Racing on Saturdays• Doors open @ 9am Racing Starts @ 11am
3 heats and a main event.
One round per hour with 2 minutes between heats. 
A one minute grace period will be given upon request.

Thursday Practice:
Doors open at 5:00 and close at 9:00
Fee: $10.00


Address:
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509 (It’s on 28th Street) between Clyde Park and De hoop

For more information 
Phone 616-437-7770
__________________

Rapid Competition R/C Raceway
Rogers Plaza Town Center
972 Rogers Plaza SW
Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## Fred B

If I can dig up some tires and a body I'll head over this weekend for some 12th stock.


----------



## Mike Howe

Geting any Sedans lately Fred?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Howe said:


> Geting any Sedans lately Fred?


A couple of rubber tire sedans. I think the Vintage trans AM class will be the big class for touring cars this year.




Fred B said:


> If I can dig up some tires and a body I'll head over this weekend for some 12th stock.


Fred dig deep, 12th will be very good this year.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*13.5 Thursdsay*:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred, Let's do one like this next summer.......


----------



## John Warner

And have a drivers stand like this one....


----------



## John Warner

BTW: It's Lostallo, in Switzerland.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred, Let's do one like this next summer.......


I'm all over it!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> BTW: It's Lostallo, in Switzerland.


I know, i have that track on VRC


----------



## WarpWind

If we had a track like that, I'd, well, I'd.... I'm getting a little light headed just thinking about it. I'd sell body organs to run on that. Not my own, mind you....

Bill.


----------



## slashman

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a onroad tc3 or 4 or a losi xxx-s roller. I can only go as high as $75 for a roller. Let me know. Trying to get back into the onroad. Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## crashmaster

slashman said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking for a onroad tc3 or 4 or a losi xxx-s roller. I can only go as high as $75 for a roller. Let me know. Trying to get back into the onroad. Thanks.
> Kirt


ebay baby


----------



## Guest

slashman said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm looking for a onroad tc3 or 4 or a losi xxx-s roller. I can only go as high as $75 for a roller. Let me know.


I have a TC4 that is all yours for $75. Are you going to run touring or oval? If touring I will throw in some tires, body, etc.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I have a TC4 that is all yours for $75. Are you going to run touring or oval? If touring I will throw in some tires, body, etc.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Wow, that love affair didn't last long. And you were so gung ho about it. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Wow, that love affair didn't last long. And you were so gung ho about it.


The more things change, the more they change while still seaming to be the same while still changing to something similar to the same..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## slashman

kickyfast,
you have a pm


----------



## slashman

Mike,
Something came up & I'll have to pass on the car. Sorry. Damn bills anyway.


----------



## slashman

Mike,
disregard the above message. Thanks


----------



## crashmaster

scrue the bill just buy it


----------



## slashman

Hey crashmasster,
I will still be buying it. Too good of a deal to pass up. I know Mike takes good care of his stuff. I'll pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

I read somewhere on the internet, that of all people, Mike Howe was going RC racing!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I read somewhere on the internet, that of all people, Mike Howe was going RC racing!


Yep, He and Andrew went to BFG tonight.


----------



## John Warner

Well, it's nice that he finally has time to do a little racing. He and his band have been traveling all over the United States and beyond. They just came back from a tour overseas somewhere. England I think?

Anyway, maybe he'll make some time for a little carpet racing this season!


----------



## slashman

Hey Mr. Warner,
Long time no see or talk. How have you been? Looks like I will also be joining the onroad VTA class. Getting a car from Mike S. All I'll need is the electronics, body, tires & wheels. I'll be stopping by the track Sat morning for a few. Take care.
Kirt


----------



## slashman

Fred,
Are you running the zero mm offset 26 & 31mm rims or the 6mm offset? Does it matter if they are chrome or black rims? I did find a 21.5 bl combo, but it's the novak havoc 21.5. Will that be good or do i have to get the gtb setup? See you sat morning when I pick up that car from Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Denney

Quite a few guys are running the Havoc/21.5 with success, you don't need a GTB. The VTA specific rims are all the same size...26mm front (zero offset), 31mm rear (6mm offset), black vs chrome is personal preference, if you get chrome ones you should sand all of it off the gluing surface, otherwise the tires won't stick well to the rims.


----------



## slashman

Denney,
Thanks for the info. I hope to have it up & going soon. I know all about sanding down the chrome. See you later.


----------



## slashman

Denney,
What gearing would I use in a tc4? Just trying to get a ball park guess. I was told to ask you about it. Thanks


----------



## slashman

Hey crash,
You should run the VTA class. I think you would be a better driver going slower. Oh wait, I forgot who I was talking to. LOL.


----------



## crashmaster

sorry can't aford the tires and body unless your going to sponser me


----------



## slashman

I can barely sponsor myself. Now that's bad.


----------



## Denney

Not sure what spur you have, or what the internal ratios are for a TC4, but you'll want to start with a final drive (FDR) around 4.5 (4.2 is the max you can use, most people are in the 4.3-4.7 range with a non-timing adjustable speed control).


----------



## crashmaster

well what the heck i have a really big spir its a 69


----------



## slashman

Hey Mike,
Are you still going to be at the track Sat? I can be there earlier than 1. More like 9:30 or so.


----------



## hyena boy

Thank you to those who offered to let me use their com lathes. I did more digging through all of my stuff I found it in a box I usually don't put it in.

I hope I can make it out soon to hang out.

Jeff


----------



## crashmaster

lol way to go jeffery


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

i need to get out and play with this 12th scale


----------



## slashman

Kickyfast,
You still going to be at the track Sat? Money's waiting for you. I can be there around 9:30 or so. Lmk. Thanks


----------



## crashmaster

well im haveing truble mounting the servo grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

crashmaster said:


> well im haveing truble mounting the servo grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


why? it should mount right in....


----------



## Guest

slashman said:


> Hey Mike,
> Are you still going to be at the track Sat? I can be there earlier than 1. More like 9:30 or so.


Yes, I will be there around 9amish give or take a few minutes. I got the car second hand so it has a few rough edges hence the extras and the low price. Perfectly serviceable though. There are some nicks in the anodizing and a few rough spots on the chassis. It is the Factory Team version with carbon fiber upper and lower deck. No hard feelings if you decide to pass on it.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## slashman

kickyfast,
I'll still take it. I wasn't expecting anything perfect. As long as I can drive it that's all that matters. I know parts are available. I'll see you sat morning. Thanks.


----------



## crashmaster

bustedpiecesrc said:


> why? it should mount right in....


its a very complicated it has the old style front end just trying to finger out the linkage


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

crashmaster said:


> its a very complicated it has the old style front end just trying to finger out the linkage


everyone knows how you have trouble fingering things out.. LOL


----------



## slashman

I have the perfect "Vintage" body...... A 57 Chevy!!! I think it was mounted on a tc3 chassis at one time. Just kiddin. I'm getting the Camaro.


----------



## slashman

I forgot to ask.... are you guys running your lipo packs without them falling out? I know the tc4 has a batt. brace, just wondering if they would slide out. I guess if it's secured tight, it wouldn't fall out. Nevermind, dumb question. "Duh" on my part.


----------



## Guest

A blast from the past..... Bills top ten concourse body circa 2000. I think we need to see these colors return!

The internet is a strange time machine.....











Porn star!


----------



## slashman

Kickyfast,
I found a better deal on a tc3 with alot of spares for the same price. Sorry but I'll have to pass. Thanks anyway.


----------



## slashman

Kickyfast,
Hold off on the message above. I'll give you a final answer tonight. Sorry for being so confusing. Must be in my nature.


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> A blast from the past..... Bills top ten concourse body circa 2000. I think we need to see these colors return!
> 
> The internet is a strange time machine.....


Ah, the days when I still had some hair and a little hope for the future. And I'd like to point out that was the only time I ran a stratus body. It was all Rider's had in at the time. I wish I still had that car, though. That Pro2 was a great car.

Got any pics of the track? Be nice to relive the time I got to run on a real outdoor road course. How many hours is Cincinnati from here.... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Got any pics of the track? Be nice to relive the time I got to run on a real outdoor road course. How many hours is Cincinnati from here.... :tongue:


And somewhere at HPI there is a webmaster going WTF!??!?!?

If you dig deep enough you can find; Turtle, Pete H., Me......

Linky!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

Just for fairness......










And 9 years and -70lbs later....










Mike Slaughter


----------



## slashman

kickyfast,
I'll give you a final answer around 9:30 tonight. Just be prepared to bring it with you. Does it have a body? Is it a complete roller? Thanks.


----------



## slashman

kickyfast,
My final answer is....... I'LL TAKE IT!!! See you in the morning.


----------



## John Warner

But is that your final...... final answer?!


----------



## Guest

slashman said:


> kickyfast,
> My final answer is....... I'LL TAKE IT!!! See you in the morning.


I need a cigarette..... :drunk:


----------



## WarpWind

9am is a long way off. So much time.....


----------



## WarpWind

I'm wondering if someone will have a laptop and their hotwire at the track in the morning. I'm having trouble getting my 'puter and the tekin to talk to each other. 

Bill.


----------



## slashman

John Warner said:


> But is that your final...... final answer?!


Yes Mr. Warner, that is my FINAL FINAL FINAL ANSWER!!!


----------



## slashman

kickyfast said:


> I need a cigarette..... :drunk:


Kickyfast,
I know I'm confusing. Have a smoke & drink for me too.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I'm wondering if someone will have a laptop and their hotwire at the track in the morning. I'm having trouble getting my 'puter and the tekin to talk to each other.


I will have mine.... 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> A blast from the past..... Bills top ten concourse body circa 2000. I think we need to see these colors return!


Sorry, I've moved on. I'm kinda hooked on this....


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> I'm wondering if someone will have a laptop and their hotwire at the track in the morning. I'm having trouble getting my 'puter and the tekin to talk to each other.
> 
> Bill.


Bill....

I gave Fred a Toshiba laptop to use at the track. I believe he's planning on using it for the sole purpose of Tekin's Hotwire and such.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Bill....
> 
> I gave Fred a Toshiba laptop to use at the track. I believe he's planning on using it for the sole purpose of Tekin's Hotwire and such.


And will we be seeing you out there as well? Been thinking you don't like us anymore.... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Actually you will. I'm picking up a 21.5, a set of rubber tires (yes, I said "rubber" tires) and a Cuda body this weekend. Doing the VTA class for sure! Oh.... and I'm going to Cleveland again this November.... are you?!


----------



## Lawn Dart

Just checking to see if anyone local is looking to unload an older touring car. Preferably an AE tc 3or4

thanks,
J


----------



## John Warner

Per a post by bill941 on the Indoor Champs thread.....

USVTA Rules will be updated on sunday both here and on the website.

the only motors that will be allowed will be Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421)or Novak Ballistic 21.5 (pn:3621)


----------



## slashman

John,
Do we have to run those setups? I was just going to run the Havoc 21.5.


----------



## John Warner

slashman said:


> John,
> Do we have to run those setups? I was just going to run the Havoc 21.5.


Nope, not that I'm aware of. The post is about what we're running in Cleveland at the Indoor Champs this year.


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> Kirt, I'd like to follow the VTA Class rules as close to the letter as possible.
> In your case however, knowing your on a limited budget I can make an exception. You do seem to be some what of a wheeler dealer thou.
> Maybe you'll come us with the correct motor eventually.


Slashman I am sending you the correct 21.5 SS Novak motor that is VTA legal you can run whatever speedo that you want and that includes the Havoc!!! So you are all set!!!


----------



## Leonard

I am very interested in this vta class. I may need to pick a bunch of brains for i am not all that onroad savy. If I can find a deal on the car I would love to do this.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard, here is a great place to start.
http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/tracks/index.html


----------



## Leonard

Thanks Fred, now I need a cheap ride


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> Kirt, I'd like to follow the VTA Class rules as close to the letter as possible.
> In your case however, knowing your on a limited budget I can make an exception. You do seem to be some what of a wheeler dealer thou.
> Maybe you'll come us with the correct motor eventually.


 The Havoc is a Novak ESC, if bought as a system it comes with a Novak 21.5 motor. No exception is needed. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> The Havoc is a Novak ESC, if bought as a system it comes with a Novak 21.5 motor. No exception is needed. Or am I missing something here?


Kevin, you are correct, actually I think that I missed something.


----------



## slashman

Fred,
Thanks for the exception but it looks like I will have a legal 21.5 SS. I hope to have my car ready by next weekend. Hope to see you guys next weekend. Thank you for telling me about the VTA class. See you later.


----------



## slashman

Harmocy,
I also want to thank you for getting me the right 21.5 motor. I look forward to getting the stuff from you. Hope you had a good race day. Thank you very much.


----------



## slashman

Leonard,
What did you think of my "Cheap" ride? Can't wait to get it ready for the VTA class. See you around. take care.


----------



## John Warner

Somebody's happy to see the USVTA class growing...... Me!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Somebody's happy to see the USVTA class growing...... Me!!


We need to get you up to the track putting down some laps soon.


----------



## slashman

I'm also glad to see the class growing. I can't wait to test my driving back on carpet. More than likely, they're the same as off-road, not all that great. Oh well still going to be fun.


----------



## WarpWind

Since there's so much VTA love going around, I thought I'd run this up the flag pole. I've got a HPI '65 Ford Shelby body, and Novak SS 21.5 and a set of HPI tires already mounted up in need of a new home. If anyone is interested, PM me. I'll make you a deal.

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> We need to get you up to the track putting down some laps soon.


Yeah, yeah.... Soon though! I have the car almost ready. I've made some of the changes that needed to be done prior to actually putting it down on the rug. My crew chief gave me the recommendations and I've applied them as instructed!:thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Bill:

Hi,

Call me


----------



## Leonard

Anybody getting rid of a car cheap?


----------



## slashman

Leonard,
I think there's a TC3 on hobbytalk for sale for I think $50. Look in the sell section. Just trying to help.


----------



## Leonard

Thanks, but that is the one car I don't want, already had one, would like to go in a different direction. Get something new to me at least. At least that is the hope.


----------



## Leonard

I might of found something, stay tuned.


----------



## slashman

Does anyone know how to set the model mode on a DX 2.0? I have one channel for the buggy but want the other channel for the sedan. I can't figure it out. When is anyone going to be at the track this week? May have to stop in & try to get this radio figured out. It is a spectrum radio. Thanks to anyone who can solve this issue for me.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

slashman said:


> Does anyone know how to set the model mode on a DX 2.0? I have one channel for the buggy but want the other channel for the sedan. I can't figure it out. When is anyone going to be at the track this week? May have to stop in & try to get this radio figured out. It is a spectrum radio. Thanks to anyone who can solve this issue for me.


you hold the top 2 buttons below the screen then turn on the radio, not the plus and minus after that you can chose which model you want..


----------



## slashman

On my TC4 I have to have the steering in reverse & when I run my buggy, I have to reset the steering. I can't get the throttle or steering set on channel 2. That's where I'm having the problem. Channel 1 is for the TC4. This spectrum is all new to me. Also noticed on the tc4, it has more right turn than left. The steering is set on 125 on both. Wondering if it could be my servo. The servo is an airtronics mg bb setup. Not sure if that makes a difference but would like to have equal steering on both ends.


----------



## John Warner

Did you center the servo settings on the radio before centering the servo in the car?


----------



## slashman

John Warner said:


> Did you center the servo settings on the radio before centering the servo in the car?


should all the settings be at zero? I think I did but I might try that again.


----------



## slashman

Well it looks like that guy is backing out on sending me my stuff for the vintage class. He's supposedly not happy with the xxxt & is tempted to send it back. So I maybe put on hold for awhile. That guy is very hard to please. I'll be out whenever I can get the things I need. Have fun & I'll join you as soon as I can.


----------



## slashman

I just got off the phone with the guy. He's still sending me the body,rims&tires but no 21.5. So now I have to look for one but can't afford it now. Looks like buggy for another month. I was looking forward to running the vta class. Looks like another thing put on hold. Oh well, nothing I can do about it now. See you guys later.


----------



## kzoolou

Bill, if Tim does not buy your 21.5, body and tires, pm me with a price. 

Not too sure about this VTA class, but it sounds like a good way to get into onroad. Well, that and it sounds like Leonard might start running them


----------



## TimXLB

kzoolou:

Hi,

I'm just waiting to hear back from Bill. I'll buy everthing as I'm building a VTA car for a family member.


----------



## crashmaster

oh crap jason running the vta im out lol


----------



## Leonard

I am in, working out the details now. This is gonna be a blast !!!!!!!!


----------



## Denney

Leonard - You're gonna like it...a lot! It's about as fast as stock sedan was 5-6 years ago, the cars look seriously cool, tires last a looong time, easy on the equipment, etc...and I've seen some older cars be very competitive.

Let us know what you end up with & if you need any set-up help.

Denney


----------



## slashman

Denney
I did pick up 2 69t spur gears & a 35 pinion ( 48 pitch ). Is that going to be close to where I need to be for the roll out? Lmk. Thanks


----------



## Denney

If my calculations are correct (TC-4 has a 2.5 trans ratio?), a 35/69 combo s/b 4.93 final drive...which would be ok with an adjustable timing speedo, _might_ be ok with a "std" speedo. You might find a need to go up 2-5 pinion teeth, which I'm not sure you can do with 48 pitch (I've never seen a pinion bigger than 35t in 48 pitch - never had a need to look either). 
Denney


----------



## Leonard

Denney said:


> Leonard - You're gonna like it...a lot! It's about as fast as stock sedan was 5-6 years ago, the cars look seriously cool, tires last a looong time, easy on the equipment, etc...and I've seen some older cars be very competitive.
> 
> Let us know what you end up with & if you need any set-up help.
> 
> Denney


Thanks Denney. I am really looking forward to this and will probably need alot of help also. :thumbsup: It looks like an awesome class to get back into onroad with.


----------



## slashman

Denney,
i just had Tyrone at riders, order a 50t pinion ( 64 pitch ) with a 90 spur. He figured the rollout would be around a 4.7. I'm trying to get as close as I can. Any ideas on gearing would be helpful. Thanks for the info that you gave me so far.


----------



## kevinm

Robinson makes 48-pitch pinions in aluminum from 37-47T, but only the odd numbers for some reason.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

kevinm said:


> Robinson makes 48-pitch pinions in aluminum from 37-47T, but only the odd numbers for some reason.


its cause robinson is weird.. LOL


----------



## John Warner

Kinda quiet around here tonight, but hey..... I can't wait till Saturday!


----------



## slashman

Yeah John, I can't wait until saturday myself. Should have everything I need by friday. I think it's going to be a fun class.Hope to see you there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vintage Trans AM*

We have a section just for VTA class at the store now!!!
If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Onroad Practice tomorrow
5pm - 9pm


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> We have a section just for VTA class at the store now!!!
> If you need anything let me know.


I'll make my list up this evening and PM it to you. You're buying, right?!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I'll make my list up this evening and PM it to you. You're buying, right?!


Sure, shoot me your credit card info.


----------



## John Warner

No problem, it's BR-549


----------



## slashman

My car is almost ready to go. Just waiting on the motor which will be here friday. See you there on Saturday.


----------



## crashmaster

hello everyone i am looking for a yokomo yr-4m2pro willing to trade or spend cash i have a tc3 with extra parts and tires


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy, get a load of this. I'm drumming up enough interest in carpet on road down here that people are starting to put some pressure on the local hobby shops to do something! I'm thinking about heading up to The Pit (that place I told ya about...) to see if they're still interested...


----------



## Leonard

What is the better motor to get? The SS or the balistic for the VTA?


----------



## WarpWind

Leonard said:


> What is the better motor to get? The SS or the balistic for the VTA?


6 to 1, half a dozen the other. Only real difference is the ballistic has a replaceable sensor cable. That and it looks really kewl...... :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Leonard

It does look cool :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy

crashmaster said:


> hello everyone i am looking for a yokomo yr-4m2pro willing to trade or spend cash i have a tc3 with extra parts and tires


I have a YR 4M2 USA...well most of it I would be willing to part with.

jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

Had a fun practice session with the 12th, nice showing.


----------



## slashman

Does anyone have a brushless esc I can borrow for tomorrow? I think mine took a dump. I would appreciate it. This is for the vintage class. Thank you


----------



## crashmaster

hay kurt run a brushed speedo same thing if you have one it is in the rules you can run them


----------



## crashmaster

kurt you can run a brushed speedo and motor in the vta class its in the rules


----------



## slashman

crashmaster said:


> kurt you can run a brushed speedo and motor in the vta class its in the rules


Hey crash,
I would if I had one to run. I don't have any extra motors or esc's. Thanks tho.


----------



## crashmaster

where the one in your buggy


----------



## slashman

It went up in smoke. BIG POOF!!!


----------



## crashmaster

well lol


----------



## slashman

If I can't find one to borrow, it looks like I'm out until I get another esc. I was really looking forward to trying this out. Seems like one problem after another.


----------



## J Blaze

what size motor would it be in a brushed if its a 21.5 brushless????


----------



## Andrew Knapp

J Blaze said:


> what size motor would it be in a brushed if its a 21.5 brushless????


Johnson Motor?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Xray T3........Coming soon

www.TeamXray.com


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> Xray T3........Coming soon
> 
> www.TeamXray.com


Oh crap! Please don't let it be orange. I may have to get one. 

Bill.


----------



## Leonard

J Blaze said:


> what size motor would it be in a brushed if its a 21.5 brushless????


27t on 4 cells instead of lipo


----------



## J Blaze

Thanks!!! I Thought Every Body Was Deaf!!!!
Maybe I Was Wrighting In Invisable Ink???


----------



## slashman

J Blaze said:


> Thanks!!! I Thought Every Body Was Deaf!!!!
> Maybe I Was Wrighting In Invisable Ink???


WHAT DID YOU SAY? YOU BETTER SPEAK UP!!! I'M DEAF IN ONE EAR & CAN'T HEAR OUT THE OTHER!!!


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

slashman said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY? YOU BETTER SPEAK UP!!! I'M DEAF IN ONE EAR & CAN'T HEAR OUT THE OTHER!!!


CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW..LOL


----------



## slashman

bustedpiecesrc said:


> CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW..LOL


LOUD & CLEAR!! WHAT IS THIS, A VERIZON COMMERCIAL?


----------



## John Warner

Saturday.... Tommorrow.... Racing.... Yeah Baby!


----------



## slashman

John Warner said:


> Saturday.... Tommorrow.... Racing.... Yeah Baby!


Saturday.... Tomorrow.... watching..... esc went dead. I will bring my car just in case I can borrow a brushless esc.


----------



## slashman

I'll still be out this morning. Still haven't found anyone to loan me a brushless esc for the day. I'll be bringing my car just in case. I'll be there around 9. See some of you there.
I should have my new reciever by next friday. Gotta get this camaro turning some laps. Can't do that sitting home on the table.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Photos of Xray T3 Prototype


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

nice lookin car!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> Photos of Xray T3 Prototype


Sigh. I may have to get one. Bugger. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

I Like the orange color.


----------



## Leonard

WarpWind said:


> Sigh. I may have to get one. Bugger.
> 
> Bill


For the VTA class I assume !


----------



## slashman

Fred,
It looks like I'll be without my esc for at least a couple weeks. I do have a esc but it's not for brushless. I was thinking about getting that Johnson motor. I was wondering if the 21.5 will have an advantage over the johnson. I have no idea about what to gear those johnsons at. Would it be okay to run that motor until I got my brushless going? I'd like to test it out on Thursday if posssible. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

slashman said:


> Fred,
> It looks like I'll be without my esc for at least a couple weeks. I do have a esc but it's not for brushless. I was thinking about getting that Johnson motor. I was wondering if the 21.5 will have an advantage over the johnson. I have no idea about what to gear those johnsons at. Would it be okay to run that motor until I got my brushless going? I'd like to test it out on Thursday if posssible. Let me know. Thanks


21.5 should have the advantage, but yeah put it in and try it out.


----------



## Denney

21.5 will have a huge advantage...unless you've got really hot batteries & a very well tuned motor, I'd suggest trying a 27 turn stock motor.

Jason & i were talking last week about it & figured that a lowish powered battery (like an Orion 3200) and a fair to average stock motor seemed like it would be as fast as my car was running with a 21.5.

Denney


----------



## crashmaster

i have a technical question i have a lipo with banna plugs and balincer plug which wire do i cut so i can use my balincer with it i have a team check point balincer the batt has a red black and white wire which one do i need to cut


----------



## John Warner

That's what I'm talking about............


----------



## kevinm

slashman said:


> Fred,
> It looks like I'll be without my esc for at least a couple weeks. I do have a esc but it's not for brushless. I was thinking about getting that Johnson motor. I was wondering if the 21.5 will have an advantage over the johnson. I have no idea about what to gear those johnsons at. Would it be okay to run that motor until I got my brushless going? I'd like to test it out on Thursday if posssible. Let me know. Thanks


I plan on coming this weekend and have got a spare Novak we can put in it, if you've got the motor. I suspect a Johnson on 7.4V might be closer to a 21.5 than you think. (Stock and 17.5 on 4-cells aren't close at all, from what I've seen.) But I wouldn't spend $18 on something you'll use only once or twice, and might not be good enough anyway.


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> 21.5 will have a huge advantage...unless you've got really hot batteries & a very well tuned motor, I'd suggest trying a 27 turn stock motor.
> 
> Jason & i were talking last week about it & figured that a lowish powered battery (like an Orion 3200) and a fair to average stock motor seemed like it would be as fast as my car was running with a 21.5.
> 
> Denney


Are you using a Tekin or LRP with software timing? The latest rules for Cleveland say "turbo" timing is not allowed. Let the debate begin!

Actually, my dyno numbers on a 21.5 peak out at around 95 watts @ 7.4V, which is pretty close to a Johnson if I'm remembering right.


----------



## slashman

kevinm said:


> I plan on coming this weekend and have got a spare Novak we can put in it, if you've got the motor. I suspect a Johnson on 7.4V might be closer to a 21.5 than you think. (Stock and 17.5 on 4-cells aren't close at all, from what I've seen.) But I wouldn't spend $18 on something you'll use only once or twice, and might not be good enough anyway.


Kevin,
I do have the 21.5 bl motor. I'm hoping to make it out this weekend. I might have my daughter with me but I'll try to make it out there. I had to send my esc back to Novak so I'll be without for about a week or 2. As for my batteries go, I'm using an Orion 3600 lipo. I think it's a 28c rating. I almost bought a Johnson motor today but was told to get a 27t motor. Thanks for the info. I'll know more Friday if I'll be out but I'm going to try my best to be there.


----------



## slashman

John Warner said:


> That's what I'm talking about............


Mr.Warner,
That cuda looks nice. Is that the old one from Denney? Looks new to me. Get that car built so we can have a class of vta's out there. See ya later.


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> Are you using a Tekin or LRP with software timing? The latest rules for Cleveland say "turbo" timing is not allowed.


Kevin.....

Timing advance is legal, Turbo boost is what's not allowed.


----------



## kzoolou

Pardon my naivety, but how do you tech for something like turbo boost? Hook it up to the hotwire?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, that would be the only way that I'm aware of.


----------



## slashman

John,
You gonna have that vta ready this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

That's what my plans are!!


----------



## slashman

SWEET can't wait to see it. Mustang or cuda body?


----------



## John Warner

It'll have to be the Cuda', cause the GT350 isn't ready yet.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

A Big Johnson motor wouldn't stand a chance against a properly geared 21.5. Even without the Turbo boost.


----------



## slashman

I know that now. I should be ready for saturday. I think I have a esc that I can borrow from one of the guys.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Jeez, now I know I've been out of the loop too long... Hey Johnny Boy, send me an e-mail with some updates on what the heck you guys are talkin about with the motors and stuff. These 'racers' around here only know two things, dirt and traxxas...


----------



## Leonard

I am getting ever closer to getting my car. Its the dang motor I'm not doins so well with. Don't know if I can come up with one by saturday. Should be a go for next week though. What night is on road practice again, thursday?


----------



## slashman

Leonard,
Yes thursday night is practice. Looks like I'll be racing saturday morning. Can't wait to see you with you vta car. Goodluck with the motor. I think you can run a 27t if you have any. Check the thread. i think pg 206 or 07. See ya around


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Leonard said:


> I am getting ever closer to getting my car. Its the dang motor I'm not doins so well with. Don't know if I can come up with one by saturday. Should be a go for next week though. What night is on road practice again, thursday?


hey leonard.. i have a novak 21.5ss i will sell for 15 bucks and the rest of my debt to you


----------



## slashman

For 15.00, I'll take the motor but not the rest of your debt. Just kiddin, I already have a 21.5.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

yeah, i figure i would give him the motor since he needs one and i have his 12th scale car and owe him 30 so i think it would work out


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> Jeez, now I know I've been out of the loop too long... Hey Johnny Boy, send me an e-mail with some updates on what the heck you guys are talkin about with the motors and stuff. These 'racers' around here only know two things, dirt and traxxas...


Check your PM's!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thursday night Thunder! Two and a Main.


----------



## slashman

Fred,
Do you know if any vta cars will be out there? If so, I just may have to try it out. Lets get this class rollin. I'm pretty much ready.


----------



## J Blaze

would the tto1 be good for the vta class???


----------



## slashman

J Blaze said:


> would the tto1 be good for the vta class???


Whatever you drive, I'll stil be knocking you around. LOL. Then again, when Leonard gets his going, I'll be the one getting knocked around. Just find something already.


----------



## Guest

J Blaze said:


> would the tto1 be good for the vta class???


Honestly, and unfortunately, no.... The VTA class is as competitive now as any other touring class. You can get away with TC3, TC4s, older Xrays etc (as you can in the regular TC class), but the TT01 just lacks to many fundamental adjustments.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

slashman said:


> Fred,
> Do you know if any vta cars will be out there? If so, I just may have to try it out. Lets get this class rollin. I'm pretty much ready.


Kirt,
I have know idea but I do agree. 
Lets get this class rollin!!!


----------



## Denney

I'll be there Saturday for VTA!


----------



## slashman

I have a new esc that might be here on Friday. It's the new Novak GTB that works with spectrum radios. Has a cooling fan. Very nice looking esc. Might need some help getting set up tho. I will be there Sat ready to roll.


----------



## slashman

Item # Nov1711. It's the Dsm spread esc.


----------



## slashman

KevinM
I may not need to borrow your esc but I'll let you know for sure on Friday. I have a new GTB DSM spread spectrum by Novak on it's way. It should be here Friday. I'll let you know.


----------



## J Blaze

kickyfast said:


> Honestly, and unfortunately, no.... The VTA class is as competitive now as any other touring class. You can get away with TC3, TC4s, older Xrays etc (as you can in the regular TC class), but the TT01 just lacks to many fundamental adjustments.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


big THANKS.


----------



## Leonard

Car is in hand but I won't have time to get it ready until next week for saturday. Totally bumbed but it gives me time to have people point me in the right direction for setting up a xxx-s. hint hint....... What is the tranny ratio(does it have one?) How do ya do rollout with VTA tires and what would a good rollout be for a esc without turbo?


----------



## Kerby

What classes are running Sat.?? I have a T4 anything for me?


----------



## crashmaster

off road saturday night


----------



## Kerby

Off-road on carpet? sounds like a good time. What kind of set-up will I need for my T4??


----------



## WarpWind

Kerby said:


> Off-road on carpet? sounds like a good time. What kind of set-up will I need for my T4??


Proline Striker IIs work great. And don't forget inserts. They don't come with any. I recomend the J Concepts firm inserts. Other than tires, you won't have to change much. Maybe stiffen up the suspension a bit. 

Bill


----------



## crashmaster

i think even hpi vrage pro compound thats the soft compound and with a firm insert my tires has the stock inserts but strikers are the best


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Leonard said:


> Car is in hand but I won't have time to get it ready until next week for saturday. Totally bumbed but it gives me time to have people point me in the right direction for setting up a xxx-s. hint hint....... What is the tranny ratio(does it have one?) How do ya do rollout with VTA tires and what would a good rollout be for a esc without turbo?


Ratio is 1.83 stock me thinks. Couple ?'s.....what color is the belt? Have you torn it down and looked at the diffs yet? You could do an over/underdrive setup with xxx's. Check what pulleys the diffs are using. 

pinion x tire diameter x 3.14 / spur = rollout


----------



## Denney

Leonard - you can also get info at: gearchart.com Your maximum allowed final drive ratio (FDR) is 4.2...using 63mm as your tire size (2.48") gives a rollout of ~1.85" (or 47.1mm).

Jason - If you're not doing anything Sat come by the track...bring your radio, I need to figure out which car to run...3 choices...

Denney


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Denney said:


> Leonard - you can also get info at: gearchart.com Your maximum allowed final drive ratio (FDR) is 4.2...using 63mm as your tire size (2.48") gives a rollout of ~1.85" (or 47.1mm).
> 
> Jason - If you're not doing anything Sat come by the track...bring your radio, I need to figure out which car to run...3 choices...
> 
> Denney


ok. Early?


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

S. Jerusalem said:


> Ratio is 1.83 stock me thinks. Couple ?'s.....what color is the belt? Have you torn it down and looked at the diffs yet? You could do an over/underdrive setup with xxx's. Check what pulleys the diffs are using.
> 
> pinion x tire diameter x 3.14 / spur = rollout


you do it that way? i was told this way: tire size x 3.14xpinion/spur= rollout i know it turns out the same but it just weird lookin that way.. LOL


----------



## Denney

I'll be there ~9:30...got an Exotek chassis on the TC-5 & need to figure out which sedan works best.


----------



## Kerby

what time does racing start Sat.?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

bustedpiecesrc said:


> you do it that way? i was told this way: tire size x 3.14xpinion/spur= rollout i know it turns out the same but it just weird lookin that way.. LOL


"What's your pinion?"

"What size spur?"

"O.K...remember this number."

I could never remember the number. Easier for me.


----------



## Guest

Get it while you can.... The nifty "Vegas" edition V200 Hotwire.

If it goes down I will host it......

Mike Slaughter


----------



## MikeBob

Just Did


----------



## Guest

MikeBob said:


> Just Did


A. "Just did" go down... 

Or 

B. "just did" got it? 

I even made it easy for you.... :tongue: (BTW it "just did" work for me still....)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## MikeBob

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kerby said:


> what time does racing start Sat.?


*On-road:*
Doors open at 9:00am and racing at 11:30am

*Stadium truck:*
People start showing up around 3:30, on-road gets done around 4:00
racing trucks at 5:00pm


----------



## Kerby

Leonard I think I'll run that ESC you let me use and a 27T brushed motor, looks like my new stuff will be here Monday.


----------



## Leonard

Sounds good


----------



## Leonard

S. Jerusalem said:


> Ratio is 1.83 stock me thinks. Couple ?'s.....what color is the belt? Have you torn it down and looked at the diffs yet? You could do an over/underdrive setup with xxx's. Check what pulleys the diffs are using.
> 
> pinion x tire diameter x 3.14 / spur = rollout





Denney said:


> Leonard - you can also get info at: gearchart.com Your maximum allowed final drive ratio (FDR) is 4.2...using 63mm as your tire size (2.48") gives a rollout of ~1.85" (or 47.1mm).
> 
> Jason - If you're not doing anything Sat come by the track...bring your radio, I need to figure out which car to run...3 choices...
> 
> Denney


Thanks Jason and Denney.
It has a black belt. Don't know about the pulleys and have no clue what over under means. But I knew this thread would have people with the answers. I will apollogize in advance for being onroad illiterate and will probably have of bunch of questions in the future. The car looks to be in good order. Need to do some shock work and don't know where to start there either. So I don't really need the roll out, just the fdr?

Thanks again
L


----------



## Leonard

Is the FDR going to be spur/pinion x 1.83= FDR or does the tire diameter figure in to it somewhere also?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy- you got PM


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Leonard said:


> Is the FDR going to be spur/pinion x 1.83= FDR or does the tire diameter figure in to it somewhere also?


Nope. You got it.


----------



## Leonard

Thanks man


----------



## crazydriver

Come on Leonard, you should know this stuff. It hasn't been that long, or has it. See you when you come out.


----------



## crazydriver

KevinM
Please bring that extra esc. My new one won't be in til Monday. Thanks. See you tomorrow. Yes, I have a new username. No more slashman. This new one fits me better.


----------



## Leonard

Ohhh it has been that long for onroad. I hope to be there early tomorrow to test and tune the car between rounds and stay for the offroad. Problem I got now is lipos don't fit. Got to do some dremeling and it should work.


----------



## crazydriver

I think tomorrow should be a fun day. Get that car ready, Leonard. Put that dremel to use. Hope to see you in the morning.


----------



## Leonard

Denney said:


> Leonard - you can also get info at: gearchart.com Your maximum allowed final drive ratio (FDR) is 4.2..
> 
> Denney


The best fdr I can get with the gears I got is a 4.77. Am I gonna be way slow or what? Biggest 48p pinion I have is 33t.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

Leonard said:


> The best fdr I can get with the gears I got is a 4.77. Am I gonna be way slow or what? Biggest 48p pinion I have is 33t.


then you need a 76t spur with your 33 pinion, that gives you a 4.21fdr


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Posted Today!

http://www.redrc.net/2009/10/xray-t3-electric-touring-car/


----------



## Leonard

bustedpiecesrc said:


> then you need a 76t spur with your 33 pinion, that gives you a 4.21fdr


I realize this but I have the smallest they make in 48p which is 86. I might have to switch to 64p and then i can get it close.


----------



## kzoolou

Andrew Knapp said:


> Posted Today!
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2009/10/xray-t3-electric-touring-car/


 
Xray does the best job of any RC company in writing up descriptions of their product. Every little detail sounds like it will make you go faster. How could you not want one of these?


----------



## crazydriver

I had a good time today despite a couple issues. I know my gearing has to be higher. Leonard, sorry about what happened to your car. I know that's not the kind of day you wanted to start with. It'll get better. See you next weekend if you're there.


----------



## J Blaze

what happened with his car?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

A belt that started the run with teeth suddenly had no teeth about 5 laps in.

Great time today fellas.

Fred- I'll catch up with you tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## crazydriver

It was good racing with you guys. I will be ordering a few more pinions on Monday. A range from 39 to 41 pinion for a 48p. Seemed different running back on carpet after 5 yrs but it was a good time. I'll be back out next week.


----------



## crazydriver

KevinM
Thanks for the use of the esc today. It was much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Leonard

Yes had a great time today and as with any used car had a few buggs to work thru but still had a blast none the less. Thanks for all the tips and borrowed pinions today guys and those Camaro's looked absolutley cool going around the track. I look forward to next week. Props to Jason who still had mad skills. I got to watch alot of the main after my belt gave out. Kevin, I hope you become a regular running VTA at Rapid Competition. The more the merrier with these.


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard,
I agree with you. Those camaro's looked sweet driving around the track. I know you're a FORD man but you need a camaro body or a better looking cuda body. LOL. Kevin, it would be nice to see you on a regular sat. morning vta class.


----------



## Guest

Sold!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Hi,

YHPM!!!


----------



## Leonard

Don't worry Kirt. I will be running the Mustang soon enough ! Hopefully Fred has one on the shelf. Hopefully I will have more time this week to tune the car a little more.


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard said:


> Don't worry Kirt. I will be running the Mustang soon enough ! Hopefully Fred has one on the shelf. Hopefully I will have more time this week to tune the car a little more.


The only 2 bodies that are at Riders are the cuda & camaro. No mustang.


----------



## hyena boy

Mike 

YGM

Talk to you soon

Jeff


----------



## Leonard

crazydriver said:


> The only 2 bodies that are at Riders are the cuda & camaro. No mustang.


Good thing they make more everyday:thumbsup:


----------



## Leonard

Fun class. I would really like to see the VTA class grow.


----------



## kzoolou

Leonard said:


> Fun class. I would really like to see the VTA class grow.


Looked like a lot of fun out there. Those cars looked very cool out there. Guys like Dudda are always going to whoop me, but at least it's at a speed that I think I could handle getting around the track.

I'll be in as soon as I can get some tires, a Mustang body, and a Novak 21.5.


----------



## crazydriver

Kzoolou,
Tires are available at riders as are the rims. The body will have to be ordered as will the motor. I was told to gear up at least 3 or 4 teeth so I have more pinions to pick up this week. It is a fun class & I also would like to see it grow. Lets get those vta's together & have some fun in a vintage body.


----------



## kzoolou

kickyfast said:


> My KOs' are due to show up soon. If there is anyone *local* that would like a lightly used Tekin RS and Hotwire.... Hit me up via PM!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


PM sent yesterday. LMK


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

kzoo, pm sent


----------



## Leonard

crazydriver said:


> Kzoolou,
> Tires are available at riders as are the rims. The body will have to be ordered as will the motor. I was told to gear up at least 3 or 4 teeth so I have more pinions to pick up this week. It is a fun class & I also would like to see it grow. Lets get those vta's together & have some fun in a vintage body.


Aint you old enough to be a vintage body? hahahahaha


----------



## crazydriver

Very funny Leonard. If I'm not mistaken you're older than me so you would know about the vintage. What kind of vintage are you? Certainly not a Mustang. More like a Plymouth Volarie. hahahahaha.


----------



## Leonard

Now thats funny, my parents had one of those when I was a kid ! A wagon no less. I ain't really older than you ? I'll go with Ford Maverick.


----------



## kzoolou

Leonard said:


> Now thats funny, my parents had one of those when I was a kid ! A wagon no less. I ain't really older than you ? I'll go with Ford Maverick.


Maverick was a sweet ride. They used em in NASCAR for a bit I believe.

If they sold an AMC Pacer body, I would ask Fred for an exemption to use it, but it is likely that he would not be able to grant it due to the space aged aerodynamics of that dream machine from the 70's.


----------



## Leonard

That thing was sooo wide they took another car from that era and parked it in the shell of a pacer. The original wide track !


----------



## crazydriver

Yeah, my mom had a 79 Volarie. It was tan with the side window vents. Nice car back in those days. Too bad I can't use my 57 Chevy body. Talk about no aerodynamics unless a shoebox has style.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The VTA class is growing, I talked with another guy thats been out of racing for 10 years or so looking to get back in.


----------



## Leonard

Good place to do it


----------



## John Warner

To me the Pacer looked like a fishbowl on wheels! But then again, none of the AMC cars were to appealing. The Gremlin, Matador, Hornet, Javelin, Marlin, AMX, Ambassor, Spirit.... and so on. Where did they come up with those names anyway!


----------



## 02CooperS

I'll be out this weekend for some VTA action.

Jason - I'll bring the comm lathe with me also.


----------



## kzoolou

John Warner said:


> To me the Pacer looked like a fishbowl on wheels! But then again, none of the AMC cars were to appealing. The Gremlin, Matador, Hornet, Javelin, Marlin, AMX, Ambassor, Spirit.... and so on. Where did they come up with those names anyway!


I owned a Concord wagon (it was kind of an Eagle without 4WD). Still wondering why I wasn't more successfull with the ladies.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well John, if you make it out with your VTA this weekend we should have a sizable class.


----------



## John Warner

I'll do my very best but, The same goes for you big guy!!


----------



## J Blaze

hay len I was looking at some ones,es for ya but I didn't know what color to get 4 ya.
hahahahahahhahahhahahahahaahhahhahahahahhhhahhaahhahahhahahahahahaha.


----------



## J Blaze

I was thinking coors lite colors but wife said HELL NO!!!


----------



## crazydriver

I'll probably do another camaro body & paint it like Herby. The stripes & the #53.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I'll do my very best but, The same goes for you big guy!!


I know, it seems I have very little time any more.
Back to back Oval weekends is a lot of work, heck operating a track and all that goes with it is a lot of work.
Maybe after this weekend I can find some extra time for the VTA car.


----------



## MikeBob

"The 2010 Snowbird Nationals classes are now posted, and this year features the addition of Touring Modified Rubber to the lineup. Racers will be dueling it out in eight road classes and eight oval classes this year, which is less divisions than year’s past, making for bigger car counts and more racing excitement."

INDOOR CHAMPS SO DO THE SAME THING !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

MikeBob said:


> and eight oval classes this year,
> 
> INDOOR CHAMPS SO DO THE SAME THING !!!!!!!!


Wow MikeBob, I didn't know you were so passionate about oval..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## MikeBob

yes...... lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have a bunch of Jack the Gripper in.
Let me know if you need some.


----------



## Leonard

I need some ! Do I have to go to riders or can I get it at the track saturday?


----------



## kevinm

Leonard said:


> I need some ! Do I have to go to riders or can I get it at the track saturday?


Me too.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> I need some ! Do I have to go to riders or can I get it at the track saturday?


**** We will be going all Jack the Gripper this week****
I will have plenty at the track.


----------



## crazydriver

Well, it looks like I'll be ready for Sat. morning. Come to find out, the esc was put in a wrong package & sent to his suppier in sterling heights. I was told it will be at my door tomorrow & it was sent UPS. So, it looks like I'll be there ready to go.


----------



## WarpWind

What about spec tires for 1/12th scale? And here I just ordered new shoes....

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> What about spec tires for 1/12th scale? And here I just ordered new shoes....
> 
> Bill.


Bill, doesn't seem like the spec tire thing will fly.
Black fronts and pink rears seems to be the ticket however.


----------



## Leonard

Fred Knapp said:


> **** We will be going all Jack the Gripper this week****
> I will have plenty at the track.


Thanks Fred


----------



## crashmaster

quick question what classes of sedans are running beside vta my sedan only has a brushed motor and i have foam and rubber tires well no sedan until sunday


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> quick question what classes of sedans are running beside vta my sedan only has a brushed motor and i have foam and rubber tires well no sedan until sunday


Dave, right now its just been Vintage Trans Am's for the most part.
There was talk of a regular rubber tire class, haven't seen much of them as of yet.


----------



## crazydriver

Denney,
I hope you can help me with some gearing on my tc4. I'm running a 69 spur ( 48p ) & a 39 pinion & only coming up with a 2.83 rollout. What do I need to be around the rollout you are at? Thanks.


----------



## Denney

Kurt - By my calculations a 69/39 should get you a final drive (FDR) of 4.42 (rules limit is 4.2). A 69/40 would be 4.31, and 69/41 is 4.21. So you should be close to the limit. All this is assuming a TC-3/4 internal ratio is 2.5, I've never had one, but I think that is correct.

A _rollout_ of 2.83 is completely off every chart I've ever seen...so you may have some bad math there (...or I could be wrong).

Denney


----------



## crazydriver

Denney,
Thanks for the info. I'll have a 41 pinion as of tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## crashmaster

kirt how many names are you going to have on here lol


----------



## crazydriver

This is my new screen name. We had a computer crash & lost about everything. Had to start allover. I sent a message to hank to remove slashman. This is my last change ( I hope ). So anyway, my new screen name fits me better.


----------



## crashmaster

what about speedyman lol


----------



## S. Jerusalem

'Crazydriver' doesn't fit you. You're getting some skills dude.

Fred-I will stop by the store tomorrow to square up with you.


----------



## crazydriver

Thanks for the compliment. I'm trying to get some skills. I'll always be a 'Crazydriver' no matter how I drive. I'll be out sat. morning. I'm all set with everything, FINALLY!!!


----------



## crazydriver

Hey Crashmaster,
I'll never be a speedyman. More like a rabbit being chased by a dog. LOL


----------



## crashmaster

that was one of your names wasn't it


----------



## John Warner

I thought it was SirSpeedy?


----------



## crazydriver

If I had that username (speedyman ) it must've been when I first signed on. Glad those are gone. This one will stick around for awhile. So John, will you be there this weekend? I am all set & ready to go.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John must make an appearance. I'll be there. Denney will be there. Andy will be there. Lenny will (hopefully) be there. Where's Tom Herron? He said he had a VTA ready to go. Will Kevin be back? How 'bout Fred? I thought he had one too? Who am I missing?

This class is pretty friggin' sweet.

*edit* I see Exelby lurking. He has to have a VTA. He has at least one of everything. Except a quad-mill monster truck of course. (That one's fer you, Denney.)


----------



## Fred Knapp

S. Jerusalem said:


> John must make an appearance. I'll be there. Denney will be there. Andy will be there. Lenny will (hopefully) be there. Where's Tom Herron? He said he had a VTA ready to go. Will Kevin be back? How 'bout Fred? I thought he had one too? Who am I missing?
> 
> This class is pretty friggin' sweet.
> 
> *edit* I see Exelby lurking. He has to have a VTA. He has at least one of everything. Except a quad-mill monster truck of course. (That one's fer you, Denney.)


Yeah, I know. 
I'll get to it shortly, just been so darn busy.


----------



## kevinm

I won't be there this Saturday, are you racing on the 31st (Halloween)?


----------



## TimXLB

S.Jerusaluem:

Hi,

I had 3 TC5's setup for VTA. I got rid of them as other things have come up. my collection of R/C cars is almost gone. just a few things left.


----------



## Leonard

I am in for saturday. Hopin to improve upon last weeks performance !


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> I won't be there this Saturday, are you racing on the 31st (Halloween)?


Heck yea.


----------



## crazydriver

Is there going to be any vta's out for practice tonight? I'd hate to be the only one.
Leonard, I hope it goes better for you this week. See ya there!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Onroad practice tonight from 5-9


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Onroad practice tonight from 5-9


Son of a...... Of all the Fridays, this is the one that I have plans on.... 

Will this be a regular thing?  Friday is the one weeknight that works for me.

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Son of a...... Of all the Fridays, this is the one that I have plans on....
> 
> Will this be a regular thing?  Friday is the one weeknight that works for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


sorry mike no, this is just a one time thing.


----------



## Leonard

Car is back together and the wheels turn so I should be good for the morning


----------



## crazydriver

I tried the 41 pinion & when I tighten down the motor, the mesh is very tight. So if anyone can help me set the mesh & get the gear on, I would appreciate it. If not, I'll have to run the 39 tooth. Either way, I'll be running no matter what pinion I use.
Leonard, you will have a chance of me trying to chase you down. See you in the morning.


----------



## kevinm

crazydriver said:


> I tried the 41 pinion & when I tighten down the motor, the mesh is very tight. So if anyone can help me set the mesh & get the gear on, I would appreciate it. If not, I'll have to run the 39 tooth. Either way, I'll be running no matter what pinion I use.
> Leonard, you will have a chance of me trying to chase you down. See you in the morning.


What size spur have you got? You may have reached the end of the screw slots.


----------



## crazydriver

kevinm said:


> What size spur have you got? You may have reached the end of the screw slots.


as for the spur goes, it's a 69t 48p. Thinking about going to 64p. I just gotta stock up on some spurs & pinions.


----------



## crazydriver

By the way, I did find a 69 Camaro body. It's made by Parma. Is that too bulky looking? I can't tell much of the detail but it doesn't look bad. Amainhobbies has them for about $25.00.


----------



## Leonard

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## crazydriver

If I get 64p, what should I get as far as spurs & pinions for the vta class? Thinking about ordering some but need to know what to order. Yes Leonard, i know beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Especially when I get it all done & chase you down. It'll be a couple weeks yet so you're safe.


----------



## crazydriver

Blaze, Did you find a car yet? If so, get that thing ready!!!


----------



## J Blaze

didn't find one in my price range!!!!!!
working on two of them !!???


----------



## crazydriver

It was another good day with the vta class. Don't worry leonard, I'll just hook up to your rear bumper & you can pull me around. Good job with your car. It looks like alittle more tweaking & you'll have it all set. Good job Jason, Denny, Andy & Leonard. I'll be back out next weekend. See ya then.


----------



## harmocy

crazydriver said:


> It was another good day with the vta class. Don't worry leonard, I'll just hook up to your rear bumper & you can pull me around. Good job with your car. It looks like alittle more tweaking & you'll have it all set. Good job Jason, Denny, Andy & Leonard. I'll be back out next weekend. See ya then.


So all that equipment is working well!!! Awesome to hear it Kirt!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydriver

harmocy said:


> So all that equipment is working well!!! Awesome to hear it Kirt!!!
> :thumbsup:


So far so good with the equipment. Not having any problems at all. Hope things are going better for you. Take care & thanks.


----------



## Leonard

Nother great day racing the VTA. Sorry to the fast guys for getting in your way a couple times but I'm getting faster slowly but surely. I'll be less of a hack soon hopefully.


----------



## WarpWind

Wow. What a day. Last in one class, first in another. Kinda balances out. Can't wait to do it again.

Bill.


----------



## hyena boy

how much 1/12th has there been?
can not decide if i want to go vta or 1/12th.

what is the max final drive for vta? what is the tire diameter?


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard,
Good job racing. I knew I would be trying to chase you down. Might've finished last but at least it was a finish. I also am sorry for being in the way. I'm learning to pull aside when I see the leaders coming. A few more adjustments & I should be hooked up better.


----------



## Max

we always need more 12ths!


----------



## harmocy

crazydriver said:


> Leonard,
> Good job racing. I knew I would be trying to chase you down. Might've finished last but at least it was a finish. I also am sorry for being in the way. I'm learning to pull aside when I see the leaders coming. A few more adjustments & I should be hooked up better.


Dont pull aside just follow your line they will get around you usually when you try to get out of the way you get more into it!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster

Max said:


> we always need more 12ths!


im going to bring mine today just to test and tone on da oval


----------



## Leonard

hyena boy said:


> how much 1/12th has there been?
> can not decide if i want to go vta or 1/12th.
> 
> what is the max final drive for vta? what is the tire diameter?


Bring both ! Final drive between 4.2 and 4.6 with a 21.5 in VTA. Don't know about tire diameter cuz we are not worrying about rollout with everyone running same tire.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

check out roarracing.com

No sponsored drivers are allowed to run the 17.5 class in 2010.........

Chuck, Terry, Max and James have 17.5 for sale if you are looking for some.... LOL


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> check out roarracing.org
> 
> No sponsored drivers are allowed to run the 17.5 class in 2010.........
> 
> Chuck, Terry, Max and James have 17.5 for sale if you are looking for some.... LOL


That leaves four of us "regulars" for 17.5 1/12th.... Bill, myself, MikeBob, and "the old guy" whose name escapes me..... :drunk:

Dibs on Andrews 17.5!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> check out roarracing.com
> 
> No sponsored drivers are allowed to run the 17.5 class in 2010.........
> 
> Chuck, Terry, Max and James have 17.5 for sale if you are looking for some.... LOL


What?


----------



## 02CooperS

I might be interested in one of those spare 17.5's that are no longer needed.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I need a concensus.......

http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17502/

Could this be considered vintage with the fact being known that this car began production in 1971?


----------



## crazydriver

Are we allowed to run the 69 or 70 Camaro bodies or the 70 Boss 302 body? I found a few of these bodies on Amainhobbies. Just curious.


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> I need a concensus.......
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17502/
> 
> Could this be considered vintage with the fact being known that this car began production in 1971?


Did it run the Trans Am series? I think that's the main consideration for bodies. Wonder if someone makes a Corvair? :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Denney

As far as I'm concerned most anything "old" is ok...but the official "legal" list can be found at:

www.usvintagetransam.com

Denney


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Yeah but that wouldn't work with the "Spirit of VTA" rule thing or whatever. I like the Camaro body. Might have to pick one up soon.....and tires......and speedo......motor too.......and apparantly a new batt because my ROAR approved 5300 is deemed illegal. Why the cap on milliamps?


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> I need a concensus.......
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17502/
> 
> Could this be considered vintage with the fact being known that this car began production in 1971?


It's vintage enough, but never raced in Trans-Am. Some tracks have allowed the 67 Corvette. Athough it didn't race in Trans-Am until many years later, it still kinda looks "right" out there. I think a Pantera is stretching it a bit.

I suspect they put a mAh limit on it just to prevent the "bigger is better and I can out-spend you" concept from turning people off.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Everyones well thought out, fact based, level headed responses are confusing my brain. I'm gonna go look for an argument somewhere.


----------



## Denney

Well then...you're a loser, and your feet stink. Run an RX-8, I hear they may be legal soon...

Next question please...


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> Everyones well thought out, fact based, level headed responses are confusing my brain. I'm gonna go look for an argument somewhere.


People who run electric 1/8th scales are just overcompensating for a small... er, intellect. :lol:

Does that help.....

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Well then.... *Run an RX-8*, I hear they may be legal soon...


Who would ever do a thing like that???


----------



## crashmaster

S. Jerusalem said:


> I need a concensus.......
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17502/
> 
> Could this be considered vintage with the fact being known that this car began production in 1971?


heck i would let it go lol


----------



## crashmaster

kevin do you remember the gear ratio for the yok or no


----------



## kevinm

crashmaster said:


> kevin do you remember the gear ratio for the yok or no


I'm not sure, but I think it's 2.2. If you're bored, just count the teeth in the pulleys. Better yet, go to www.yokomousa.com and download the owner's manual. On second thought, that won't help much . All it tells is that the diff pulleys are 33 teeth. Doesn't tell what the small ones are. If they're 15T, then it's 2.2.

*This update just in:* the parts list shows that it's a 15T, so 2.2 is my final answer.


----------



## crashmaster

yeah i know about the manual its hard to read sideways lol. i took the 6 cell tray of the m2 and put it on the m2pro so i can run my lipos easyer all i got to do now is put a servo in it and its good to go plus i took all the shocks, aluminum hexes off the m2 and put it on the pro woohooo it has candy lol


----------



## crashmaster

if i was to waste money on tires and body then all i would need is a 37 pinion lol


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> Everyones well thought out, fact based, level headed responses are confusing my brain. I'm gonna go look for an argument somewhere.


If you really want an argument, I _could _start one by suggesting a couple of ways to equalize the speed control issue in VTA. Or should we wait until Saturday and use the track to test them?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

From what I read, we're about 10 deg. high on the timing. Not to sound cocky, but I don't believe the result would end any differently.


----------



## Leonard

Damn I hope I get home in time to race saturday morning. Way way too much fun running those things.


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> From what I read, we're about 10 deg. high on the timing. Not to sound cocky, but I don't believe the result would end any differently.


Actually, that _does_ sound a bit cocky. :jest:

OK, here's some info I've collected with a dyno (all with the same 21.5 motor) run with a 2s LiPo:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ Max._ Max
_ ESC _ _ _Timing _ RPM _ Watts
---------- ------ ------ -----
GTB_________n/a____16553__62*
Tekin_________0____17089__71
Tekin________15____21222__80
Tekin________20____22727__83
Tekin____12+Turbo__29456__71*
LRP Sphere__n/a____16889__64*
GTB w/17.5__n/a____18798__83

*Watt values on these runs may have been reduced by how fast I turned up the speed knob on my dyno setup. I figured out a better method after this data was collected.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Throw out all the numbers you like.

Non-Binding Informational Suggestion: Current testing shows that speed controls set to 10 degrees timing advance, with no additional "Boost" or "Turbo" functions, or profile #1 on LRP speed controls are very close in speed. This is a suggestion for those tracks having a disparity between cars equipped with high timing ESCs and those without. *THIS IS NOT A CURRENT RULE* 

You're fighting a losing battle, my friend. And it's not cocky if it's true.


----------



## kevinm

I'm not fighting it, I've already swapped speed controls. I'm thinking of those less fortunate....


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm said:


> I'm not fighting it, I've already swapped speed controls. I'm thinking of those less fortunate....


OK. Fighting the honorable fight. I can relate. 

I'll be out Sat. messing with some brushed 27t stuff to see if it can be equivalent. Man....I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.

I don't own any 4 cell packs, but Denney was thinking if we cut the tab and retarded *giggle* the timing, I should be able to run a 2C lipo and attain a similar speed. Any thoughts on this, Kevin?


----------



## crashmaster

S. Jerusalem said:


> OK. Fighting the honorable fight. I can relate.
> 
> I'll be out Sat. messing with some brushed 27t stuff to see if it can be equivalent. Man....I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> I don't own any 4 cell packs, but Denney was thinking if we cut the tab and retarded *giggle* the timing, I should be able to run a 2C lipo and attain a similar speed. Any thoughts on this, Kevin?


dudda if your going that roote put a 21.5 in all is good:wave:


----------



## kevinm

I've tested 21.5's at 7.4V (probably should have used a higher number since we're only using maybe 1/3 of our battery capacity) and got peak watt numbers on the Turbodyno around 108W. A Johnson motor hit 102W, a good ROAR stock usually hits 130W. I guess if you can de-tune a ROAR stock to Johnson levels it might be close. I guess it's worth a try.

I think the motor/battery/gearing formulas that USVTA came up with at the start were probably based on fixed timing ESCs and maybe just on achieving the same peak RPM. Dyno numbers for the 17.5 & 27T brushed 4-cell options showed them peaking at around 60W, so they never really were competitive with 21.5/LiPo.

Having said all this, I still think the race track is the best dyno....


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> As far as I'm concerned *most anything "old" is ok*...but the official "legal" list can be found at:
> 
> www.usvintagetransam.com
> 
> Denney


I can see that I'm legal!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

crashmaster said:


> dudda if your going that roote put a 21.5 in all is good:wave:


That would require me owning a 21.5 as well as a brushless speedo as well as proper spurs/pinions and what not. Plus this could get a baseline going for guys who have TC's and old brushed stuff.



kevinm said:


> I've tested 21.5's at 7.4V (probably should have used a higher number since we're only using maybe 1/3 of our battery capacity) and got peak watt numbers on the Turbodyno around 108W. A Johnson motor hit 102W, a good ROAR stock usually hits 130W. I guess if you can de-tune a ROAR stock to Johnson levels it might be close. I guess it's worth a try.
> 
> I think the motor/battery/gearing formulas that USVTA came up with at the start were probably based on fixed timing ESCs and maybe just on achieving the same peak RPM. Dyno numbers for the 17.5 & 27T brushed 4-cell options showed them peaking at around 60W, so they never really were competitive with 21.5/LiPo.
> 
> Having said all this, I still think the race track is the best dyno....


Interesting. I remember running Big Johnson a couple years ago and being completely bored in about two weeks. The speed of VTA is just enough to keep me interested. You'd think a 6 watt difference wouldn't amount to much on the track. We'll see what happens Saturday.


----------



## crashmaster

your defiantly are there johny boy


----------



## crashmaster

dudda if you still have the 6 cell batts just take out 2 cells how hard is that


----------



## crashmaster

and as for the johnnson motors i could never get the gearing out of my tc3 so that kind of racing sucked


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> ...Interesting. I remember running Big Johnson a couple years ago and being completely bored in about two weeks. The speed of VTA is just enough to keep me interested. You'd think a 6 watt difference wouldn't amount to much on the track. We'll see what happens Saturday.


At the risk of making a bad joke, I suspect the Big Johnson couldn't "keep it up" for 5 minutes at that power level. 

(OK, there was no risk. The bad joke was inevitable... )


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> I can see that I'm legal!


_*Car*_ bodies, not *driver* bodies...


----------



## S. Jerusalem

crashmaster said:


> dudda if you still have the 6 cell batts just take out 2 cells how hard is that


I don't have any packs left and.....this



kevinm said:


> Dyno numbers for the 17.5 & 27T brushed 4-cell options showed them peaking at around 60W, so they never really were competitive with 21.5/LiPo.


No friggin' way am I putting myself at a disadvantage of that degree. I'd rather just not run if that were the case.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm said:


> At the risk of making a bad joke, I suspect the Big Johnson couldn't "keep it up" for 5 minutes at that power level.
> 
> (OK, there was no risk. The bad joke was inevitable... )


Zinger. Nice.

I'm actually concerned about the brushed stuff during an 8 min. main.


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> _*Car*_ bodies, not *driver* bodies...


Ahhhh.....!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

Well since I'm good at it, I'll spark up the debate. driving a non timing advanced GTB and non timing adjustable motor last weekend it took a grand total of two minutes before I was a lap down, so it does make a huge difference. I was temped to gear up, but didn't want to deviate from the rules set forth. I even joked with Leonard on the drivers stand right before the first race and told him the only race today was going to be for third. And it was, we had a hell of a battle for third in the main, which he got in the end.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> Well since I'm good at it, I'll spark up the debate. driving a non timing advanced GTB and non timing adjustable motor last weekend it took a grand total of two minutes before I was a lap down, so it does make a huge difference. I was temped to gear up, but didn't want to deviate from the rules set forth. I even joked with Leonard on the drivers stand right before the first race and told him the only race today was going to be for third. And it was, we had a hell of a battle for third in the main, which he got in the end.


And that's why I tend to stick to classes that have 'stock' and 'mod' divisions. The spec thing is a great idea, but it always gets turned upside down in the long run. There's always stock rubber sedan.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> Well since I'm good at it, I'll spark up the debate. driving a non timing advanced GTB and non timing adjustable motor last weekend it took a grand total of two minutes before I was a lap down, so it does make a huge difference. I was temped to gear up, but didn't want to deviate from the rules set forth..


I tried gearing below the 4.2FDR number in the 3rd heat, but it didn't help. Faster on the straightaway, slower in the infield, exact same lap times.


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> And that's why I tend to stick to classes that have 'stock' and 'mod' divisions. The spec thing is a great idea, but it always gets turned upside down in the long run. There's always stock rubber sedan.
> 
> Bill.


Rubber tire stock has exactly the same problem. A "software timing" ESC will blow away a non-adjustable one, and that's before the Tekin Turbo kicks in. Maybe less of a problem in Super Stock class just because you'll eventually run out of straightaway indoors, but outdoors it looks like you've got a 2-speed in it.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Rubber tire stock has exactly the same problem. A "software timing" ESC will blow away a non-adjustable one, and that's before the Tekin Turbo kicks in. Maybe less of a problem in Super Stock class just because you'll eventually run out of straightaway indoors, but outdoors it looks like you've got a 2-speed in it.


Ah, but it's not a spec class per say. VTA was meant to be fairly laid back and more fun than competitive. Now it's no different than any other class. Like I said, spec racing is a nice idea. But we racers are too competitve to let it stay simple. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

So is anyone interested in gettin' some rubber sedan on?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Kinda crazy that the term 'spec' has come to include a friggin' speedo.


----------



## J FAST

Awsome job Andrew !! he just TQ'd stock 12th...at the holloween classic!!


----------



## Leonard

I wish I could've run the Vta today but not going to bed until 5am this morning, just wasn't happening, but I will be there next saturday.


----------



## John Warner

J FAST said:


> Awsome job Andrew !! he just TQ'd stock 12th...at the holloween classic!!


Yeah, no doubt. But then again, the kid can wheel an RC car!!

Jesse, any plans for Cleveland for you this year???


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Jesse, any plans for Cleveland for you this year???


How 'bout any plans to race at all.... 

Bill.


----------



## J FAST

No plans right now for cleaveland...but im a last min..kinda guy lol. 

and.... yes I will be racing something. The winter is long and I just cant seem to let this hobby die lol. probably offroad it just has my interest right now..i seem to have a bit more relaxed/fun time... I have 2w buggy but kinda want to get my D8 E' fied ...


----------



## John Warner

Looks Like our own "AK 47" is on fire down at the Classic.... Setting TQ not once, but twice!


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Looks Like our own "AK 47" is on fire down at the Classic.... Setting TQ not once, but twice!


And how about Max he has Tq against the fast guy class. Impresive...did you see the line up he's against...wow.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew will go into the Main with TQ!!!


----------



## J FAST

*Wow*

awsome stuff..Andrew tq..and how about Max..TQ in the pro class and by a nice margine...I think only 2 guys hit 46 laps. Some big names he is against...thats Impresive ......really Impresive way to go.........


----------



## J FAST

*Yeaaaahhh*

Awsome Job Andrew... the Halloween stock 12th CHAMP!!!! Congrats....


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> Awsome Job Andrew... the Halloween stock 12th CHAMP!!!! Congrats....


HE had me on my feet at the start, taping and giving the lead to tyler.
His patience payed off however.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Congrats Andrew. Now it's Max's turn.


----------



## John Warner

Awesome job Andrew!
But since we've been texting live, you already know that!


----------



## 02CooperS

Leonard said:


> but I will be there next saturday.


Yo Lenman, you might want to check out the link below for the new thread over on RC-Tech for the XXX-S. There is an insane amount of useful info on specific suspension and drivetrain changes and how the car reacts to each change. Check out Page 3 specifically. You might want to try out the low roll center blocks on your car to reduce the traction rolling tendancy. If you don't have any I can bring by my parts so you can try some.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/339861-lossi-xxx-s-tips-tricks-open-mod-etc.html


----------



## 02CooperS

Also congrats to the RLK for the impressive performance this weekend.


----------



## Leonard

Thanks for the info Andy but this stuff is still pretty greek to me. I do not think I have those blocks. Next time you are there I hope you save a spot next to you for me because I would like to pick your brain about this stuff. I hope you are up to a good challenge. Win, lose or draw, running a VTA car has caused me to race with a smile on my face again which is priceless. Now if I could just get that Mustang body !


----------



## WarpWind

Leonard said:


> Now if I could just get that Mustang body !


What?! I thought everyone ran Camaro bodies now. I'd run, but I can't find a Corvette body... :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Leonard

Camaro bodies are like Butts, everyone has one ! Ford all the way, and dare to be different.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

WarpWind said:


> What?! I thought everyone ran Camaro bodies now. I'd run, but I can't find a Corvette body... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.


http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17526/

No excuses now fella.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Congrats to Max on his podium finish. 

You out ran some fast cats this weekend. Looked like a tight finish.


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/17526/
> 
> No excuses now fella.


Oh crap.... 

Bill


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Oh crap....


To bad there are no Jag bodies so you could have "realistic British breakdown action" with the Schuey..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## hyena boy

is the schumacker breaking or is bill having his usual luck with electronics?

i hope i can stop out this weekend.


----------



## kssi

What day do you guys run up there, sounds like you guys have fun, wouldnt mind comming up from south bend with a couple of frieds one weekend. 
Kenny


----------



## Fred Knapp

kssi said:


> What day do you guys run up there, sounds like you guys have fun, wouldnt mind comming up from south bend with a couple of frieds one weekend.
> Kenny


Saturday is race day.
Door open a 9:00am, racing at 11:30

Rogers Plaza Town Center 
972 Rogers Plaza SW Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## WarpWind

hyena boy said:


> is the schumacker breaking or is bill having his usual luck with electronics?
> 
> i hope i can stop out this weekend.


If I look at a board, the Schumacher breaks. :tongue: I'm just looking to lighten the load I seem to have gotten. That, and I just had to have a new buggy. It matches my truck. Had to have it.....

Bill.


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> is the schumacker breaking or is bill having his usual luck with electronics?


I undoubtedly, and unfortunately, wear that crown.......  LRP, I just can't quit you!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST

WarpWind said:


> If I look at a board, the Schumacher breaks. :tongue: I'm just looking to lighten the load I seem to have gotten. That, and I just had to have a new buggy. It matches my truck. Had to have it.....
> 
> Bill.


You going to do some 2wd buggy stock ? what buggy did you get?


----------



## WarpWind

J FAST said:


> You going to do some 2wd buggy stock ? what buggy did you get?


Hex ya! I've got a RB5 coming. Been around Slaughter too long now. Gotta have the buggy to match the truck. :freak: I'm not up to organizing my wardrobe around my current ride though. :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Hex ya! I've got a RB5 coming. Been around Slaughter too long now. Gotta have the buggy to match the truck. :freak: I'm not up to organizing my wardrobe around my current ride though. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.


I cut "Reedy" into my arm while listening to Morrissey....


Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK, gettin back on topic.
Looking forward to Thursday night practice.
Working on getting my VTA car going for Saturday.
Denney, bring those mounted tires.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like we will have a couple of guys from Illinois racing 1/12 with us Saturday.


----------



## Leonard

Kirt, you gonna be there saturday? I gotta ford now !


----------



## Leonard

When you makin your debut Paul?


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard,
I'm hoping to be there. Got alot of yard work to do but I should be able to make it. Glad you got your Mustang body.


----------



## Leonard

It will look sweet until the first corner hahaha. I was bumbed I didn't get to run the car last weekend, but hoping to make up for it this week.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I got this off CRC site:
Halloween Classic
Stock 1:12th scale - 17.5

In the 17.5 turn 1:12th class, Andrew Knapp was T.Q. and winner with his Gen-XL and CRC Pro-Cut tires. Andrew, along with Max Kuenning, are young members of CRC's Michigan Mafia, a group of road course drivers coming out of the Grand Rapids, Michigan area. This talented group is led by Terry Rott, with additional tutelage from Chuck Lonergan and Jodie Flipsie. A great group of racers from Michigan.

Andrew was on a mission all weekend with some flawless driving. Andrew and young gun Tyler Gerber had a good battle at the beginning of the main with Andrew sneaking by and opening up for a big win.


----------



## J Blaze

Great Job!!!!!!!!
Way To Go!!!!!!


----------



## tipperjackson

New to indoor carpet racing, I have a xxxt-cr, what rubber tires work best on carpet.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

so cool...... Must be b/c of their practice track!!!!!! Fred, what time to the doors open tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

tipperjackson said:


> New to indoor carpet racing, I have a xxxt-cr, what rubber tires work best on carpet.
> Thanks for the help.


Pro line stricker 2's work well.



Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> so cool...... Must be b/c of their practice track!!!!!! Fred, what time to the doors open tomorrow?


Doors will be open at 5:00pm


----------



## tipperjackson

Thanks, that is what I've heard, was looking for something a little better or different than everyone else is running.


----------



## WarpWind

tipperjackson said:


> Thanks, that is what I've heard, was looking for something a little better or different than everyone else is running.


ProLine Striker IIs with J Concepts firm insert have worked really well for me. Lots and lots of traction.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have a couple of guys running Pro-line Speed Hawg tires, they seem to hook up well. My Kid ran Pro-line Road Rage II tires last season and did well with them.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Leonard

Is your car ready Fred?


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard
Is your car ready yet? I know mine's all ready. Can't wait to trade some paint with ya. See you Sat. morning.


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard,
I don't think my motor is the SS version. I think it's the Havoc 21.5 so I can't advance the timing. Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## Leonard

it will be


----------



## harmocy

crazydriver said:


> Leonard,
> I don't think my motor is the SS version. I think it's the Havoc 21.5 so I can't advance the timing. Oh well, no biggie.


It is the ss if it is the one I gave you!!! On top of that the havoc system comes with the ss version so you should be all good!!!


----------



## crazydriver

Harmocy,
Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't see the SS anywhere on the motor so I wasn't sure if that's what it was. So far, everything is working just fine.
As for the oval lastweek, I came in second with the blitz. Finished behind Butch with 44 laps & not a lap down. We finished on the same lap. I was out front for about the first 3 minutes. It's a fun truck just out of the box. Sorry onroaders for mentioning the offroad truck.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Is your car ready Fred?


Looking to have it finished up tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Looking to have it finished up tomorrow.


Wished you'd finish mine up to in your spare time.
I'd like to have it done, and get at least get one day of wheel time on it before we leave for Cleveland.


----------



## WarpWind

OMG! Have you seen the the entry list for Cleveland? They almost have a full heat of stock 1/12th scale. Uh, oh boy. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> OMG! Have you seen the the entry list for Cleveland? They almost have a full heat of stock 1/12th scale. Uh, oh boy.
> 
> Bill


I didn't see your name on the list, send it in. Lets go racin.


----------



## Leonard

Fred Knapp said:


> Looking to have it finished up tomorrow.


Sweet ! My FORD is ready to go also:thumbsup:


----------



## kzoolou

Picked up some VTA tires and should be ready to go as soon as I pick up some gears.

Looking for a good spur/pinion combination for my xray? Can anyone get me in the ballpark.


----------



## Leonard

kzoolou said:


> Picked up some VTA tires and should be ready to go as soon as I pick up some gears.
> 
> Looking for a good spur/pinion combination for my xray? Can anyone get me in the ballpark.


So see ya tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Wished you'd finish mine up to in your spare time.
> I'd like to have it done, and get at least get one day of wheel time on it before we leave for Cleveland.


If you can get it to me I'd be more then happy to finish er up for ya.


----------



## 02CooperS

kzoolou said:


> Picked up some VTA tires and should be ready to go as soon as I pick up some gears.
> 
> Looking for a good spur/pinion combination for my xray? Can anyone get me in the ballpark.


A 104/42 (2.476) Spur/Pinion combo will put you at 4.21 FDR.


----------



## kzoolou

Thanks Andy!


----------



## crazydriver

Had a decent day today. I wished I knew what gearing to get. Kinda slow done the straight. I would like to be alittle quicker than I was today. I'd rather use 64p. Any help would be appricated. Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

crazydriver said:


> Had a decent day today. I wished I knew what gearing to get. Kinda slow done the straight. I would like to be a little quicker than I was today. I'd rather use 64p. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


We might have to do some grinding of your motor mount.

Great turn out for Saturday's on-road racing program. Alex and Dave, thanks for making the trip up. Looking forward to seeing you guys again.
Vintage Trans Am is a Hoot and the class is growing. 12Th scale guys, what can I say. The best in Michigan!!!


----------



## crazydriver

I was thinking about that as well. I do have a dremel so I might be able to grind out the motor mount alittle bit. Just want to make that my last resort.


----------



## Leonard

Had a blast with the new Ford ! Good seeing Tom H. again. Kirt, gearchart.com, it will tell you exactly what you need to get close to 4.2 fdr. If you don't know the cars ratio, no problem cuz gearchart.com does. Just scroll down to tc4 and it will pop up.


----------



## crazydriver

Leonard,
You're getting that car hooked up. Looked good out there. Thanks for the info on the gearing chart. Now I know what to order. Looks like a 64spur w/ a 38pin or a 66spur w/a 39 pin. The 64/38 is a 4.21 as the 66/39 is a 4.23. See ya later.


----------



## Leonard

I give Denney the credit. I believe it was he who informed me of the site.


----------



## Ntwadumela

Had lots of fun running the VTA yesterday, even though I felt like a total n00b.
A few tweaks and getting used to the reaction time of running on carpet (may need to actually slow down my steering servo for a while), and it will be even more fun. Great group of guys to spend the day getting out of the way of. Well, I've got some body repair to do on the 'Cuda, but when you manage to hit everything out there, that's to be expected.

Tom H


----------



## crazydriver

I know what you mean by body repair. I got some to do on the camaro. Didn't mean to hit you. Glad you had a good time with the group. I'll be ordering some gears tomorrow. Hope to be out again this weekend.


----------



## kevinm

crazydriver said:


> Leonard,
> You're getting that car hooked up. Looked good out there. Thanks for the info on the gearing chart. Now I know what to order. Looks like a 64spur w/ a 38pin or a 66spur w/a 39 pin. The 64/38 is a 4.21 as the 66/39 is a 4.23. See ya later.


Don't know who makes a 64T or 66T anymore. Robinson makes a 60T 48pitch spur: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEY18&P=7

I'm sure Fred can get you one before the weekend (if you ask soon).
60/35 gives a 4.28 in a TC3/TC4. Don't need to buy an aluminum pinion this way (unless you _want_ to).


----------



## crazydriver

KevinM
I was actually able to order a 66t from Riders. Not sure who makes it but I got lucky. It should be in tomorrow.


----------



## kevinm

Robinson used to make 64,66, 68 & 70, but stopped for some reason(probably because they weren't selling). Maybe the new brushless classes have convinced them to start making them again. I've still got a Robinson 66 and 68 from waaay back when we ran a 12th scale oval series with low RPM ROAR 91 stock motors and needed a low gear ratio.

I just found listings at Horizon for 55, 52 & 49T spurs. Anybody want a 1:1 ratio for their 12th scales?


----------



## kzoolou

http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/catalog/6
http://www.precisionracingsystems.com/catalog/4


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I will be putting down a new layout tonight.
Thurday night practice will be fun!!!


----------



## John Warner

This just posted on RC Tech by bill941..............

To anyone who would be like to run either 13.5 foam TC or 17.5 Rubber TC we have decided to add these two classes this year as we seem to be getting a bunch of people who want to run both of them.


We will accept entries till 23rd by either paypal or money order I know alot people have called and asked what the lastest we would take entries.We know it's tough from everyone this year we hope this helps a little and gives a bit more time for everyone.

I am still working on a update to list i have atleast 40-50 entries to add in just from the past two days sadly there is only so many hours in a day.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

John Warner said:


> This just posted on RC Tech by bill941..............
> 
> To anyone who would be like to run either 13.5 foam TC or 17.5 Rubber TC we have decided to add these two classes this year as we seem to be getting a bunch of people who want to run both of them.
> 
> 
> We will accept entries till 23rd by either paypal or money order I know alot people have called and asked what the lastest we would take entries.We know it's tough from everyone this year we hope this helps a little and gives a bit more time for everyone.
> 
> I am still working on a update to list i have atleast 40-50 entries to add in just from the past two days sadly there is only so many hours in a day.


11 + 2 = 13 classes...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy, my little project is coming along rather nicely... Any word on what I asked ya about?


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Guys,
I'm starting to gather the parts to join the VTA festivities. My only unknown is relative to the candy store of battery options. Can you guys offer any recommendations?
Look for me in Dec


----------



## Denney

Tom - It might depend (a little, at least) on what car you're going to be driving...some fit cetain sizes better than others. Regardless of chassis, the best "bang for the buck" has to be the SMC 4500 28C Lipo...they can usually be found for ~$65, and you seriously don't _need_ more than 28C for VTA racing. You'll get differing opinions on what would be the "best" battery, but it's hard to dispute the ThinderPower 5000 40C packs (~$125), if cost is no concern.

Denney


----------



## tom konesni

Denny,
Thank you for the recommendation. I'll be running my TC5. My next challenge will be to remove the board magnet! LOL


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey guys, this may have been posted before, but is there someplace I can look up the rules for VTA? That's a possible class for my little "project"...


----------



## kevinm

Rules can be found here:
http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html
The only "real" option for motor & battery is 21.5 w/ LiPo. The 4-cell versions are much slower.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Thanks Kevin, there was some question as to what was considered "legal"... The actual rule book will take care of that! lol


----------



## crashmaster

the best 2s batt is from hobbyking.com 2s 4000 25c flightmax there are around $25.00 each


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Warner- You got PM! LOL


----------



## Guest

To bad nobody races (non-VTA) sedans in GR..... Nexus has T3s in stock.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

Mike...or anyone else - I'll have my 17.5 foam sedan with me this Saturday...ready to race...

Denney


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Mr. Fred- Thou hast PM... LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

Back at ya Eric!


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Mike...or anyone else - I'll have my 17.5 foam sedan with me this Saturday...ready to race...


It looks like I will have a foam car there on Saturday...... Now we just need one more....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

Kevin?...one more chance before Cleveland!


----------



## kevinm

Sorry - gotta be in Mt. Pleasant for the oval race (I'm bringing the scoring system).


----------



## Guest

I'm just going to leave this here..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Oh you sonuva.... Will those fit the HPI Cup Racers? Bugger. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

We'll be doing a Sunday practice session for those that what to make last minute adjustments before Cleveland.
Doors open at 10:00am and close at 4m


----------



## Leonard

Sorry I couldn't make it today but I will be back soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it today but I will be back soon.


I hope so, we had a riot Saturday with the VTA cars.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Fred- any word on shipping costs for what we discussed?


----------



## Leonard

Fred Knapp said:


> I hope so, we had a riot Saturday with the VTA cars.


My plan is the saturday after turkey day


----------



## crashmaster

well there be any racing this weekend


----------



## 02CooperS

You might want to wait another week Leonard. There won't be any on-road racing this Saturday with everyone at Cleveland. I'll be there to run the stadium program. Doors will open at 2:30 or so for that.


----------



## Leonard

OOps, thats what I ment, the following week. How you liking the balistic?


----------



## 02CooperS

Way fast, along w/ the Tekin RS. Now I just need to learn how to drive.

Also there will be no on-road practice tonight (Tuesday).


----------



## John Warner

Hey...... 

How about that Andrew Knapp.... TQ AND win 12th scale stock at the 30th running of the US Indoor Champs!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Good Job!!!!!*



John Warner said:


> Hey......
> 
> How about that Andrew Knapp.... TQ AND win 12th scale stock at the 30th running of the US Indoor Champs!


Yes, he is AMAZING! I had the pleasure of watching both of his wins at the Halloween Classic AND The Champs. 
R/C world- you better watch for Andrew!
John Peoples


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Congrats RLK along with everyone else. Denney made two A mains as well.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Awfully quiet in here. Almost....too quiet.


----------



## Denney

Still trying to wake up from the sleep deprivation experiment they call the "Indoor Champs"...

Nice job by all GR racers, Chuck landed a podium finish in Masters 12th, made the show in 13.5 12th. Terry makes the show in masters & mod 12th. Jodie made the stock 12th A-main. James landed a podium finish in stock 12th, Max was crazy fast all weekend & made the show in 13.5 12th (should have in mod too - against all the "big guns"). And John, Fred & I were in the "A" in VTA (I let Fred beat me...or at least that's how I'll tell the story...)...and we all watched Andrew lay the smackdown in stock 12th!

Looooong weekend.
Denney


----------



## Guest

S. Jerusalem said:


> Awfully quiet in here. Almost....too quiet.


Didn't you hear? On-road died with a $350 bullet to the head over Thanksgiving weekend..... At least if the intertubes are to be believed....

Personally, I have spent way too much money and time clawing back tenths to stomach losing .5 back to the gawd speedo.....

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Here's a scary picture.........


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Didn't you hear? On-road died with a $350 bullet to the head over Thanksgiving weekend..... At least if the intertubes are to be believed....
> 
> Personally, I have spent way too much money and time clawing back tenths to stomach losing .5 back to the gawd speedo.....
> 
> Mike


So the great circle of RC life continues. Does anyone remember the amazing one run offroad tires? Darn near killed that segment. Give it a few years and people will look back at $500 sedans and top dollar speedos and laugh. Hopefully.... :wave:

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Oh yeah, you should have heard the reading of Denney's sponsor sheet describing the equipment he was using. It was indeed hallarious!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Oh yeah, you should have heard the reading of Denny's sponsor sheet describing the equipment he was using. It was indeed hallarious!


Please.....do tell.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I had a great time and I ran my tekin stuff and did OK, of course it wouldn't have mattered to much either way.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe Denney can reproduce it, if his memory is up to it!


----------



## S. Jerusalem

John Warner said:


> Maybe Denney can reproduce it, if his memory is up to it!


Talking to the man right now. Funny stuff indeed.


----------



## Denney

Here's what I can recall...

Vintage Trans Am
Motor: Mabuchi
ESC: Tamiya resistor/wiper
Battery: Ray-O-Vac
Chassis: Winnebago
Radio: Westinghouse
Body: Duct Tape & Shoe Goo
Tires: Firestone 500's
Sponsors: Radio Shack, Nikko, Tandy, Schlitz Beer, Bondo Body Filler, Gibson Guitars, Maaco Auto Body & Paint
Special Thanks: Fred Knapp & John Warner for helping write this, Rapid Competition Raceway Grand Rapids, MI, Andrew Knapp for "dropping it like it's hot", Joe's Shrimp Shack.

and the crowd goes wild....or something.

-Denney


----------



## John Warner

I think you nailed it!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Masters know how to laugh and have fun.


----------



## Leonard

Good stuff fellas !


----------



## John Warner

Leonard said:


> Good stuff fellas !


We're a fun loving group of racers, what more can I say? I became involved in this hobby because it was a fun and enjoyable thing to do. Winning a heat or a main (rarely happens) was just icing on the cake. Making friends, and bench racing is where it's at!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Funny, the site is still up and running. Take a look at the names of the top ten in each class from what I assume is the last entry in the 2001 - 2002 series. Amazing!

http://www.ustriplecrown.com/2002resultsnf.html

The main page can be found at: www.ustriplecrown.com


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Mr. Fred has PM...


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> Mr. Fred has PM...


Back at ya.


----------



## hyena boy

I like your sponsors Denny, they sound like mine if I made the A main.


----------



## Leonard

I hope to be back running some VTA soon but the wife informed me it is my anniversery this weekend so I can't make saturday morning but I might be that night for stadium.


----------



## tom konesni

Hey guys! How's the weather in the Great White North? The weather channel is saying something crazy like 8" - 15" of snow? We've got a whole 1" down here in Portage.
If the track is open tomorrow, I've got my VTA ready to roll!


----------



## Fred Knapp

tom konesni said:


> Hey guys! How's the weather in the Great White North? The weather channel is saying something crazy like 8" - 15" of snow? We've got a whole 1" down here in Portage.
> If the track is open tomorrow, I've got my VTA ready to roll!


Hey Tom. I think we got somewhere in the neighborhood of 6" last night.
All right, another VTA to add to the line up!!!


----------



## John Warner

Hey now, that VTA racing is a hoot! The three of us raced nose to tail most every race.
It's was also great to see Tom Konesni back out on the old rug rubbin fenders once again!!

Question is..... who'll be out next Saturday to put their VTA car in the winners circle???


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about the new lane divider system, alot less breakage for everyone.


----------



## John Warner

I must admit, when you told me about it on the phone, I was skeptical.
But after driving on it......... It's awesome!!


----------



## John Warner

I found a website that I'd not seen before,
and thought some of us would get a kick out of some of these old pictures.









Pete Gamaggio








Jesse Holman & Dave Walton








Me








Butch Bebee








Ted, Jeff Hirdes, Mr. Clean (Tony Raison) and Pete Gamaggio








Jesse Holmans Car


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey, it's Pet, Dave, Butch and you!


----------



## John Warner

And Jesse, and Mr. Clean, Jeff Hirdes and three more..... name them!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse and Ted!


----------



## John Warner

And Dave Walton


----------



## WarpWind

Ah, the good old days. I do hope parking lot racing returns around here. 

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

me to ! I want to do some on road !VTA........
I'm sorry my cars not even ready yet.........:jest:


----------



## WarpWind

RCGT anyone?


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> RCGT anyone?



I've had the stuff sittin' around for 2 months now. It will see the track in a couple weeks, albeit in Florida... 

Not that I am complaining! 

I'll be sure to say hi to Jeff Brown for y'all. I'm not missing the race @ Superior Hobbies on 3rd.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Had fun yesterday, You guys are very welcoming and I can't wait to get out there and race 1/12th scale with you guys!


----------



## John Warner

Jeff had better get back to work since Superiors website is down!

Hope you enjoy your stay in the Casselberry/Altamonte/Longwood area, and don't let the traffic on SR-436 (Semoran Blvd) get to you. I was just there a few months ago and was shocked at how much congestion there is now compared to what it was when I lived there 15 or so years ago!

I think Jeff now lives in the city of Winter Springs, off Red Bug road.


----------



## WarpWind

Sounds like someone is missing Florida just a teensy weensy bit. Of course, this time of year who isn't.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> Jeff had better get back to work since Superiors website is down!


I plan on doing "the tour" while I'm down there.... In addition to Superior...

Village Raceway on the 30th

Corral Springs on-road on the 27th.....

Corral Springs off-road on the 26th....

Should be fun!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Fred,
You've got a PM


----------



## Fred Knapp

Right back at ya Tom.


----------



## Leonard

I willbe back for some VTA in a couple weeks. Can't wait !


----------



## Fred Knapp

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Had fun yesterday, You guys are very welcoming and I can't wait to get out there and race 1/12th scale with you guys!


Noah, looking forward to see you on the track with your 12th scale.
You'll have some of the Midwest best 12Th scalers available to help you along the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Facebook post says he ordered a new Gen XL today!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Freddie, have you had a chance to check on that "stuff" yet? I gots guys crawling to get goin! LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Max

The new ICE is pretty cool! No more broken parts! easier to drive a smooth line as well! nice job Fred!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Max said:


> The new ICE is pretty cool! No more broken parts! easier to drive a smooth line as well! nice job Fred!


Thanks Max, 
In future layouts I want to try and incorporate even more if possible.
I thought the same thing, it was easier for me to drive a smoother line with the rounded corners and such so I can just imagine how you faster guys like it.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

are you guys allowing the mamba's & ae speedo's to run on saturdays?. Gonna come up in the next cpl weeks & just wonder'n what all I shud bring. "thanks"


----------



## Fred Knapp

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> are you guys allowing the mamba's & ae speedo's to run on saturdays?. Gonna come up in the next cpl weeks & just wonder'n what all I shud bring. "thanks"


Frank,
Most all the 12th scales have been running tekin speedo's and 13.5 motors lately. When we run mod I've seen some lrp's. Bring what you have, we'll get you in.

We'll be running Oval on the 20th.


----------



## John Warner

Well now, isn't this just some wonderful weather we're enjoying.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

No kidding. We had rain yesterday morning and sun in the afternoon. Temps in the 60's... LOL!


----------



## John Warner

Fred .com PM for you


----------



## Denney

Who's up for some VTA this Saturday?? I'll be there ready to roll!

Bill D...If your in the neighborhood roll out your RCGT...I'll be testing a set-up for that too, we can run some laps.

Mini? We'll see about that too!

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

I should be there as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice, will you have your VTA with ya? Maybe a 1/12?
Our newest young racer Noha Prefontain made his debut last Saturday running 1/12, he will be up and comming if he sticks to it.


----------



## John Warner

I plan on attending with my vta ride


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Who's up for some VTA this Saturday?? I'll be there ready to roll! ...


I'll be there, and maybe Dave. I will also bring my "standard" TC, which now has rubber tires on it. I don't think an Alfa Romeo counts as RCGT though...


----------



## tom konesni

Count me in for VTA Saturday. I've figured out the traction roll issue.
Now if I can rid the car of that board / post magnet. LOL


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> Bill D...If your in the neighborhood roll out your RCGT...I'll be testing a set-up for that too, we can run some laps.


I'd love to. But I don't have any gear in the car at the moment. And I haven't been able to decide on which car that will be. And it seems it will be another week or so before tower gets a Castrol Supra body in, so I probably won't be doing much before the first of the year. And maybe by then I'll have made up my mind on what to run. Maybe.:freak:

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

VTA......

Denney
Andy
Fred
Me
Tom
Kevin
Dave?

Could prove to be a good turnout!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think Leonard is bringing out his VTA!


----------



## walterhenderson

12th mod??? anyone----anyone


----------



## Fred Knapp

walterhenderson said:


> 12th mod??? anyone----anyone


10.5?


----------



## 02CooperS

Fred Knapp said:


> Nice, will you have your VTA with ya? Maybe a 1/12?
> Our newest young racer Noha Prefontain made his debut last Saturday running 1/12, he will be up and comming if he sticks to it.


VTA yes
Mini yes
1/12th not yet.

Andrew - I found the perfect color for your next ride.

Sparklescent Porn Star Pink 









I bit the bullet and spent some coin on a new color for my bodies.
$25 for a 4oz bottle of Gem Chameleon Jade.


----------



## Guest

Fixed it for you Andy.... :thumbsup:  


Mike Slaughter 



02CooperS said:


> *Bill* - I found the perfect color for your next ride.
> 
> Sparklescent Porn Star Pink


----------



## harmocy

02CooperS said:


> VTA yes
> Mini yes
> 1/12th not yet.
> 
> Andrew - I found the perfect color for your next ride.
> 
> Sparklescent Porn Star Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and spent some coin on a new color for my bodies.
> $25 for a 4oz bottle of Gem Chameleon Jade.


Andy what bodies are those???


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> Fixed it for you Andy.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mike Slaughter


LOL! That's awesome. That's even better than the shirt I have.


----------



## 02CooperS

harmocy said:


> Andy what bodies are those???


They aren't anything specific. Just vacuum formed styrene shells in the shape of a car to shoot paint on for samples the paint manufacturer's use.


----------



## Leonard

YES Leonard is in !


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Fixed it for you Andy.... :thumbsup:


So, who makes that color? Just for conversation sakes, that's all.  Been thinking about bringing back the carbon fiber/pink scheme. 

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Createx Auto Air. 4oz bottle is $15 from Coast Airbrush.

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=123


----------



## harmocy

02CooperS said:


> They aren't anything specific. Just vacuum formed styrene shells in the shape of a car to shoot paint on for samples the paint manufacturer's use.


I want one it looks like a speedracer of yesteryears maybe a ratfink car if anyone knows what that is!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

Up dated VTA list....

Denney
Andy
Fred
John
Tom
Kevin
Leonard

Anyone else?


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Up dated VTA list....
> 
> Denney
> Andy
> Fred
> John
> Tom
> Kevin
> Leonard
> 
> Anyone else?


Kevin said he might be bringing Dave


----------



## walterhenderson

Fred Knapp said:


> 10.5?


 
Not if i don't have too!!!

What classes have you been running on oval days?


----------



## Fred Knapp

walterhenderson said:


> Not if i don't have too!!!
> 
> What classes have you been running on oval days?


The Guys you'd want to run with have been running 10.5 single cell.
I hear that they will be running 7.5 this Sunday. I think they should just run what ever at that point, but I'm not running in that class.
The biggest class is 13.5 single cell spec tire SST (Nastruck).

Terry might run this Sunday, you guys should start a new class. (MOD)


----------



## 02CooperS

Anyone have any used up 1/12th scale tires they would be willing to part with? I'm looking for a set or two of CRC wheels that are in good shape.


----------



## J Blaze

I know its prob on here but what spur and what pinion do I have to run on my tc3
for the vta thanks .


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I know its prob on here but what spur and what pinion do I have to run on my tc3
> for the vta thanks .


I think a 78 spur 43/44 pinion will get you in the neighborhood.


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

Do you have any HPI Camaro bodies at Riders???


----------



## J Blaze

*64 or 48 pitch*



Fred Knapp said:


> I think a 78 spur 43/44 pinion will get you in the neighborhood.


do you have them at the shop?:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

J Blaze said:


> I know its prob on here but what spur and what pinion do I have to run on my tc3
> for the vta thanks .


4.2 is the lowest allowed ratio, but what you want depends on your speed control. If it's a Novak, you'll want to be in the 4.2 - 4.5 range. For a Tekin, more like 4.8 - 5.2 range. 

with 48 pitch:
60 spur/34 pinion * 2.5 = 4.41
60/35 * 2.5 = 4.28

Fred's suggestions (I'm assuming 64 pitch, 48 pitch won't fit)
78/43 * 2.5 = 4.53 
78/44 * 2.5 = 4.43
78/45 * 2.5 = 4.33
78/46 * 2.5 = 4.23


----------



## John Warner

Hey, I heard that Tiger is planning on a name change.......... Cheeta


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I know its prob on here but what spur and what pinion do I have to run on my tc3
> for the vta thanks .


Not sure, you can give me a call at the hobby shop tomorrow.


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Hey Andy, about how much do you charge to paint a 1/12 scale body?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey Andy, about how much do you charge to paint a 1/12 scale body?


Oops.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp said:


> No charge for you buddy


I'm pretty sure he was talking to Andy Curran, not you RLK!


----------



## 02CooperS

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey Andy, about how much do you charge to paint a 1/12 scale body?


$25 is the going rate for 1/12th scale bodies. I'm waiting for my latest paint order to get here so it will be after the holidays before I can get anything done.


----------



## 02CooperS

Andrew Knapp said:


> Oops.


Haha, you totally need a paint sponsor now Champ! A white car with white flames is a little tired! LOL!


----------



## 02CooperS

UGH! I'm not going to make it out today. The second weekend in a row feeling like crap.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Fred:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any HPI Camaro bodies at Riders???


Hey Tim,
Yep, sure do!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> UGH! I'm not going to make it out today. The second weekend in a row feeling like crap.


Hopefully next week then, get some rest.


----------



## TimXLB

Fred:

Hi,

I'll stop by ealy next week to pick it/them up


----------



## J Blaze

that was fun racing sat.
thanks to everybody for the help and I promess I'll get faster 
and wont have to move out of the way TEN times in one race.
BIG THANKS had lots of fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> that was fun racing sat.
> thanks to everybody for the help and I promess I'll get faster
> and wont have to move out of the way TEN times in one race.
> BIG THANKS had lots of fun.


Yep, it was a blast. There were a couple of guys that had planned on running VTA Saturday but found themselves just a bit under the weather with the flue. Maybe next week we'll have enough VTA's for an A / B. 

We do plan on being open December 26 and January 3 for racing, so mark your calendars.
Remember everyone, only with your support is carpet racing possible.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Guest

I know they don't really do it justice..... But, for those who haven't been out in awhile (like me until this last Saturday) the new track system is awesome! 

Much more car friendly and touring friendly. 

Thanks to those responsible! :thumbsup:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

*West Michigan race car show*

Mark your calendars, 
March 11,12 and 13 Roger Plaza will be loaded with all types of race cars.
50 cars in all from hot rods to sprinters to late models stretched from one end of the mall to the other end.

This will make a great opportunity for us to strut our stuff and show off a little of what we are about.

I will schedule exhibition racing for that Thursday and Friday evening and a full race program for Saturday as usual.
For those that plan to attend all three days you will get a reduced fee of $20.00 You will be able to leave your gear at your pit spot if you wish, security will be well covered for this show in general

Let me know who plans to attend.


----------



## WarpWind

I'm in. One more reason to get the new car. 

Bill


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> Mark your calendars,
> March 11,12 and 13 Roger Plaza will be loaded with all types of race cars.
> 50 cars in all from hot rods to sprinters to late models stretched from one end of the mall to the other end.
> 
> This will make a great opportunity for us to strut our stuff and show off a little of what we are about.
> 
> I will schedule exhibition racing for that Thursday and Friday evening and a full race program for Saturday as usual.
> For those that plan to attend all three days you will get a reduced fee of $20.00 You will be able to leave your gear at your pit spot if you wish, security will be well covered for this show in general
> 
> Let me know who plans to attend.


I will come down Fred just keep a reminder going more towards the date and I will bring a few guys from up here what classes are you doing will it be on-road day program and off-road evening program???


----------



## Fred Knapp

harmocy said:


> I will come down Fred just keep a reminder going more towards the date and I will bring a few guys from up here what classes are you doing will it be on-road day program and off-road evening program???


Thanks Adam,
Thursday March 11 and Friday March 12 will primarily be on-road racing, Vintage Trans Am, Touring Sedan and 1/12 scale.
Saturday will be a normal race program, on-road in the morning and stadium in the evening.


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks Adam,
> Thursday March 11 / 12 will primarily be on-road racing, Vintage Trans Am, Touring Sedan and 1/12 scale.
> Saturday will be a normal race program, on-road in the morning and stadium in the evening.


Well we will come down on Saturday and make a day of it I am sure if you were to race oval on that Sunday that would just make the trip that much better!!! HINT HINT HINT!!!
:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

harmocy said:


> Well we will come down on Saturday and make a day of it I am sure if you were to race oval on that Sunday that would just make the trip that much better!!! HINT HINT HINT!!!
> :wave:


I haven't ruled that out completely.


----------



## J Blaze

lets get more SLOWER guys to race the vta. just saying.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jim, not to worry.
With the correct tires and a tweak here and there on your set up you'll be up to speed in no time flat.

I know I know, I happen to drop it like it was hot over the current region #5 champ, that was just a freak thing.


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> I haven't ruled that out completely.


I think that it would be a GREAT decision on your part!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

J Blaze said:


> lets get more SLOWER guys to race the vta. just saying.


Kidnap off-roaders and bring them with you......  Huzzah! That statement works on so many levels.. 

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> I know I know, I happen to drop it like it was hot over the current region #5 champ, that was just a freak thing.


I read this as you beat Den-Nay!! Whooa Hooo


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I read this as you beat Den-Nay!! Whooa Hooo


I had a flawless run!


----------



## Leonard

Traction rolling sucks !. Someone please help make it stop !


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Traction rolling sucks !. Someone please help make it stop !


Leonard, how much camber do you have on the front tires? Putting a little more should help.


----------



## Leonard

Can't remember, I will have to look, but it was whatever someone had suggested to me. Denney gave me something to try, after that I will resort to pulling my hair out. How much camber you suggesting,-2 or -3 or something like that. I think I am around -1 to -1.5.


----------



## J Blaze

no.
dont think ill ask the offroaders to much drama!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Can't remember, I will have to look, but it was whatever someone had suggested to me. Denney gave me something to try, after that I will resort to pulling my hair out. How much camber you suggesting,-2 or -3 or something like that. I think I am around -1 to -1.5.


I have about 2.5 degrees of camber on the front, that helps to keep the front tiers form digging in and causing traction roll.


----------



## Leonard

:thumbsup:You is fast so I will trust ya !:thumbsup:

Thanks, I will beat my head on the wall if it turns out to be that simple !


----------



## Leonard

After the wife gets her present I might be cleared for this saturday


----------



## J Blaze

I know dont fix the traction roll!!!!(just slow down)
then I'll have a chance on catching you!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Leonard said:


> Can't remember, I will have to look, but it was whatever someone had suggested to me. Denney gave me something to try, after that I will resort to pulling my hair out. How much camber you suggesting,-2 or -3 or something like that. I think I am around -1 to -1.5.


How much droop are you running? Maybe try reducing it a little at a time and see if that helps.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

From RCTECH, a recent thread response by Josh Hohnstein & Greg Sharpe.. Hohnstein is one of the original masters of rubber on carpet.

I originally thought the way you guys did as well before I learned allot about lateral loads.....

If you remember I had traction roll issues with my first JRX-S at the very high bite Riders track, and learned the hard way that stiffer settings, less droop, and higher roll-centers were not the way to go.

Mike Slaughter

_I couldn't disagree more. Softening up suspension delays the maximum cornering load, thus delaying the traction roll. I won't bore everyone with a rehash of the Type-R thread, but my traction rolling issue is well documented over there and the things we did to cure it worked quite well.

Your suggestion to stiffen the suspension assumes that the tire's traction can be breached at some point during the corner. However, B18C Turbo lives in New England, land of spec rubber tire touring cars on CRC carpet and odorless traction compounds. The bite there is literally sticky, and breaching that is next to impossible.


Letting the car roll is also key to preventing the outside tires from reaching maximum loading, so adding roll stiffness is completely backwards.

Guys, consider this. What does a touring car do in the moment right before it traction rolls? It bicycles. That two wheeled circus stunt places the entire weight of the car on the two outside tires. With weight comes traction. That traction spike flips the car over. Doing anything that reduces droop, constricts suspension movement, or otherwise quickens tire loading is counterproductive.

Some of the more important things I did to cure my traction roll (and win) on carpet with rubber tires:
-lay the shocks down
-reduce camber
-reduce roll stiffness (springs and swaybars)
-adjust dampening to delay maximum loading (in my case, I had to increase front dampening to get through the sweeper without traction rolling, used a ton of rebound to improve transitional response)
-lower roll centers
-reduce caster (Paulie's trick)
-add droop to all four corners (thanks Fairtrace)

All of this info looks to be exactly the way I would attack a traction roll problem.
Never..........ever go to a stiffer front spring to stop a traction roll._


----------



## Guest

To simplify this (I hope) when a car is going to flip, there are three things that can happen, the tires can break traction and the car slides dispersing the side load, the chassis rolls absorbing the load by "using it up" to shift the body, or the tires "hold" and the chassis doesn't roll so it flips..... 

"The Force" has to go someplace Luke...... 

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

WOW!!!! thats deep.


----------



## Leonard

kickyfast said:


> From RCTECH, a recent thread response by Josh Hohnstein & Greg Sharpe.. Hohnstein is one of the original masters of rubber on carpet.
> 
> I originally thought the way you guys did as well before I learned allot about lateral loads.....
> 
> If you remember I had traction roll issues with my first JRX-S at the very high bite Riders track, and learned the hard way that stiffer settings, less droop, and higher roll-centers were not the way to go.
> 
> Mike Slaughter
> 
> _I couldn't disagree more. Softening up suspension delays the maximum cornering load, thus delaying the traction roll. I won't bore everyone with a rehash of the Type-R thread, but my traction rolling issue is well documented over there and the things we did to cure it worked quite well.
> 
> Your suggestion to stiffen the suspension assumes that the tire's traction can be breached at some point during the corner. However, B18C Turbo lives in New England, land of spec rubber tire touring cars on CRC carpet and odorless traction compounds. The bite there is literally sticky, and breaching that is next to impossible.
> 
> 
> Letting the car roll is also key to preventing the outside tires from reaching maximum loading, so adding roll stiffness is completely backwards.
> 
> Guys, consider this. What does a touring car do in the moment right before it traction rolls? It bicycles. That two wheeled circus stunt places the entire weight of the car on the two outside tires. With weight comes traction. That traction spike flips the car over. Doing anything that reduces droop, constricts suspension movement, or otherwise quickens tire loading is counterproductive.
> 
> Some of the more important things I did to cure my traction roll (and win) on carpet with rubber tires:
> -lay the shocks down
> -reduce camber
> -reduce roll stiffness (springs and swaybars)
> -adjust dampening to delay maximum loading (in my case, I had to increase front dampening to get through the sweeper without traction rolling, used a ton of rebound to improve transitional response)
> -lower roll centers
> -reduce caster (Paulie's trick)
> -add droop to all four corners (thanks Fairtrace)
> 
> All of this info looks to be exactly the way I would attack a traction roll problem.
> Never..........ever go to a stiffer front spring to stop a traction roll._


increasing dampening in the front, without a stiffer spring. does this mean heavier oil and lighter spring? Sorry if I seem like a tard, but this stuff is confusing setting up what seems to be backwards, but I think I am getting why its not.


----------



## Denney

Not necessarily a softer spring...the thicker oil (or smaller piston) will slow the chassis roll, keeping the car from rolling to the suspension limits too fast. Imagine entering the corner, the car starts to lean, if it leans too fast it may hit the suspension stops & then "traction roll"...you can make it lean farther (droop, roll centers, etc), or lean slower (thicker oil, smaller shock piston holes).


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Not necessarily a softer spring...the thicker oil (or smaller piston) will slow the chassis roll, keeping the car from rolling to the suspension limits too fast. Imagine entering the corner, the car starts to lean, if it leans too fast it may hit the suspension stops & then "traction roll"...you can make it lean farther (droop, roll centers, etc), or lean slower (thicker oil, smaller shock piston holes).



Ding! Ding! :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Next, you'll be telling me wings are a necessary thing. Bah, I sez, bah!

Bill


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Fred Knapp said:


> Mark your calendars,
> March 11,12 and 13 Roger Plaza will be loaded with all types of race cars.
> 50 cars in all from hot rods to sprinters to late models stretched from one end of the mall to the other end.
> 
> This will make a great opportunity for us to strut our stuff and show off a little of what we are about.
> 
> I will schedule exhibition racing for that Thursday and Friday evening and a full race program for Saturday as usual.
> For those that plan to attend all three days you will get a reduced fee of $20.00 You will be able to leave your gear at your pit spot if you wish, security will be well covered for this show in general
> 
> Let me know who plans to attend.


 Hey Fred, Im planning on it, that sounds like a blast, Cya after the holidays! 
p.s. Are we racing on the 2nd of january?


----------



## Leonard

Great, now I am more confused than ever. I don't have a way to measure the droop but I am running very little in the rear. Should I increase some?


----------



## WarpWind

Leonard said:


> Great, now I am more confused than ever. I don't have a way to measure the droop but I am running very little in the rear. Should I increase some?


Do you have a ride height gauge? If you do, slide the gauge under the car just like you would for measuring your ride height. Now leave the gauge in place. Hold down both wheels and lift up on the shock tower. It's a little tricky, but you'll get the hang of it. Slide your gauge and measure the difference from the ride height.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

this is so cool . what?


----------



## Leonard

Interesting Bill, yes I do have a ride height gauge. Will try that .


----------



## Fred Knapp

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey Fred, Im planning on it, that sounds like a blast, Cya after the holidays!
> p.s. Are we racing on the 2nd of january?


Hey Noah,
Planning on it, racing January 2nd.


----------



## kevinm

One thing I've discovered when setting droop with VTA tires is that you need to set an extra 1-2mm over what you actually _want_ because the tires/liners squish so much. My normal process (with rubber or foam) is to slide the ride height gage under the chassis, then raise the chassis up to 1-1.5mm more, slide the gauge under to that height, then adjust the droop screws until the tire just lifts off the table. When I did this with VTA tires, I found out I actually had no droop at all, or even negative droop. I think I may try the other method using the droop gage that came with the car, the one that measures relative to the bottom of the chassis.

On another subject, how many people are planning on racing this Saturday (26th) ?


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> On another subject, how many people are planning on racing this Saturday (26th) ?


I won't be there this weekend, it's my birthday again and I'll be celebrating my 29th birthday for the second time!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I won't be there this weekend, it's my birthday again and I'll be celebrating my 29th birthday for the second time!


OK then, wishing you a happy birthday young man.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Fred


----------



## Denney

Happy B-Day John...

Kevin - I'll be there...same cars as last week.

Denney

p.s. Leonard - Sometimes you'll see set-up sheets list the droop as an amount "over ride height"...this will be the method Bill described (and I use), others will note an amount per a "droop gauge". This has a flat part that rests on the lower chassis & has graduated steps that you place somewhere on the suspension arm...you'll get a measurement of how much the arm is above the bottom of the chassis - depending on where you measure it is usually ~4-6mm - not so good for comparing, since all cars measure differently.

Using the "above ride height" method I set my car up with 1-2mm front and 2-3mm rear.

Denney


----------



## kevinm

Another problem is that sometimes the setup sheet doesn't say how they measured it. i.e.: Does a "7" mean step 7 on the chassis-relative droop gage or does it mean with the chassis 7mm off of the table?


----------



## J Blaze

ok I'm ready to hit 20 laps.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> ok I'm ready to hit 20 laps.


I'm sure you'll get way more then 20.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

I should be there on Saturday with the VTA and Mini (As long as the weather holds out for my drive back in the morning). Also got a chance to shoot some of the new paint I ordered and it's Frickin' Awesome! The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## John Warner

Merry Christmas RC Family!


----------



## J Blaze

MARRY CHRISTMAS every body!


----------



## Max

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Leonard

Hope to be there myself, traction rolling and everything.


----------



## J Blaze

hope to see some people sat.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

There will be a new lay out down tomorrow. Fast and flowing.
Bring on the VTA's.


----------



## J Blaze

ya baby!!!


----------



## J Blaze

good time on the carpet improved by 2 and 4 laps.looking good!!!!!
lot of fun!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, Jim you get the most improved award. A couple more weeks and we all will be chacing you around.:thumbsup:
Denney on the other hand, Dropped it like it was hot in the main.
We made a few adjustment's to the boarders last night. Should help in a couple spots.


----------



## 02CooperS

Please tell me it was around the column by the scoring loop. That one spot would have to be the only negative comment about the ice system. I hit it so hard in the 2nd race that it creased the rear fender!


----------



## Leonard

Thanks to all who offered advice in my traction rolling issue. I took a little from what everyone said and implemented it on the car. I don't know which out of the 12 changes worked the most, but for the first time I got to run a 8 minute main without traction rolling ! Good group of guys over there !


----------



## parafire

You can't ask for a better group of guys. Thanks to all for advising and helping, lending parts etc... Noah with his new car. It is a great learning experience for him and fun to watch him learn and grow with such great help from you guys.
Mark


----------



## J Blaze

look out lenman !!
only 7 more laps and i'll be their with ya!


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Please tell me it was around the column by the scoring loop. That one spot would have to be the only negative comment about the ice system. I hit it so hard in the 2nd race that it creased the rear fender!


Yep, all taken care of.


----------



## parafire

TC5 kit on the way with Mustang body and wheels and tires. A 21.5 brushless motor is all I need now, what are the guys using for VTA motors? (PS: Noah made me do it, he can explain to mom later )
Mark


----------



## Fred Knapp

parafire said:


> TC5 kit on the way with Mustang body and wheels and tires. A 21.5 brushless motor is all I need now, what are the guys using for VTA motors? (PS: Noah made me do it, he can explain to mom later )
> Mark


Great, another VTA!!!
I think most are using Novak.


----------



## kevinm

parafire said:


> TC5 kit on the way with Mustang body and wheels and tires. A 21.5 brushless motor is all I need now, what are the guys using for VTA motors? (PS: Noah made me do it, he can explain to mom later )
> Mark


Officially (by USVTA rules) it's supposed to be a Novak (either SS Pro or Ballistic), but I know at least one guy has another brand and I personally don't think the brand matters much. ESC brand & settings mean more.


----------



## parafire

kevinm said:


> Officially (by USVTA rules) it's supposed to be a Novak (either SS Pro or Ballistic), but I know at least one guy has another brand and I personally don't think the brand matters much. ESC brand & settings mean more.



Thanks for the info, I will have to save up for a Novak motor, I have the Novak GTB speed control.


----------



## Leonard

HAHA sweet Mark !


----------



## Brittamaster

Hey Anyone running 12 scale if so I have a good deal on tires CRC and TM
some are Procut and some not Thanks 
just pm me


----------



## J Blaze

whats up with the new motor rule?? 25.5???


----------



## harmocy

J Blaze said:


> whats up with the new motor rule?? 25.5???


Not until September of next year!!!
HI BLAZE!!!
:wave:


----------



## J Blaze

now I have to buy another F'n motor!!!!!! Bs


----------



## harmocy

J Blaze said:


> now I have to buy another F'n motor!!!!!! Bs


Not till next season!!! You will have worn that one out with the mad speed that you run!!!


----------



## J Blaze

YA for shore!!


----------



## harmocy

J Blaze said:


> YA for shore!!


What shore??? The Jersey shore???
LOLOLOL
:tongue:


----------



## kevinm

Well, at least you won't need to buy a new ESC. (Or were you already running a Tekin? If so, I'm sure used GTBs will be even cheaper by next fall.)


----------



## WarpWind

J Blaze said:


> now I have to buy another F'n motor!!!!!! Bs


RCGT, my friend. RCGT. 17.5 will last you forever.

Bill


----------



## J Blaze

I dont know if I can handle the speed.


----------



## TimXLB

FYI;


Novak said they will add the 25.5 to the Bl motor replacement program.


----------



## J Blaze

yea thats what I was told but I'll have to buy one because I have a fantom 21.5
got a deal on the body and motor. just have to buy the bl 25.5.


----------



## WarpWind

VTA guys are going to start running 25.5? Guess I didn't need to order that 21.5 stator. Bugger. 

Bill


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> VTA guys are going to start running 25.5? Guess I didn't need to order that 21.5 stator. Bugger.
> 
> Bill


The new rules don't take effect until Sept. 2010.


----------



## John Warner

25.5 for VTA? Why the change, any idea?


----------



## John Warner

Weird.... I just noticed my "join date" and it's Jan 2000,
This means I'll have been on HobbyTalk now for 10 years in a few days.... Yikes!


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

They are trying to slow it VTA class down. the up side is there will be no more FDR limit on the motors. they aren't alot slower with the newer speedos.

there will be a list of speedos you can use too. mostly preboost ones like the GTB.


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> 25.5 for VTA? Why the change, any idea?


There's about 15 pages of discussion/bitching/flaming on RC-Tech on this subject. The bottom line is they're trying to get speeds back to where the class started, which was the 27T brushed/4-cell formula. Apparently the 25.5/2s LiPo is still faster than the 27T/4-cell (fortunately), but a little slower than the 21.5/2s LiPo.

While I'm not sure I agree with the motor change (I'll reserve judgement until I see them run), I do agree completely with the non-boosted ESC rule. And Novak is going to offer complete ESC & motor systems for $130.


----------



## 02CooperS

Great, what a way to ruin another good thing, Thanks ROAR! I didn't and don't plan on reading the babble on RC-Tech but how can using a slower motor and eliminating the FDR rule slow anything down? Completely stupid! It's going to be the Big Johnson class all over again.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

The RC way. Take a successful, thriving class......bend and modify it until no one wants to run it anymore......I am so over this hobby.


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> Great, what a way to ruin another good thing, Thanks ROAR! I didn't and don't plan on reading the babble on RC-Tech but how can using a slower motor and eliminating the FDR rule slow anything down? Completely stupid! It's going to be the Big Johnson class all over again.


ROAR has nothing to do with it, these are USVTA rules. And weren't you the one who frequently said "#$%& you and your Tekins" ??


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> The RC way. Take a successful, thriving class......bend and modify it until no one wants to run it anymore......I am so over this hobby.


You and me both. VTA was my last give a damn with this Hobby.



kevinm said:


> ROAR has nothing to do with it, these are USVTA rules. And weren't you the one who frequently said "#$%& you and your Tekins" ??


All I have now are Tekin Esc's.


----------



## John Warner

So let me see if I get this correct......
Since I'm running a Tekin, I now have to replace both motor and ESC?
I thought this was supposed to be an inexpensive and fun class to run.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think for the time being we should just go with what works for us.
Lets wait until next September and see how things look at that point.


----------



## Denney

Everybody's gettin' awful excited over mostly nothing...the "rules" don't take effect until Sept 2010...and are only "enforced" if you attend a sanctioned race. If you take a look at the current rules, we don't follow them now - and it doesn't seem to spoil our racing currently. If you're going to be racing outside of GR - _after next Sept_, be prepared - otherwise what we're currently doing seems to work for us...

...I've got _way more_ things to worry about than what I'm going to be doing next Sept...by then Stock sedan will probably be 21.5, and we'll all be complaining about it being too fast...or too slow...or something else...

Denney


----------



## John Warner

Good points Mr. Barlage.


----------



## Leonard

Guys right now are petitioning for the use of the tekins and the tekin president said if you run the version 1.83 or something, you end up with the same as a gtb so it can work out. But like Denney and Fred said, it wont be a problem for us that show up now anyways because at the club level you can still set your own guidelines. We can still have the same fun we have been. Any one planning on this saturday besides me?


----------



## 02CooperS

I should be there. I'm just P'od b/c I guess I didn't see anything wrong with the rules as they were written.


----------



## Denney

I'll probably be there, just won't know if I have to work until I get done working all day tomorrow...


----------



## Leonard

I hear ya but for now I am just having a blast with it and will for at least 9 more months:thumbsup:

p.s. Happy New Year Everyone be safe tonite !!


----------



## WarpWind

Good to know guys will still be running 21.5. I'm setting my car up for RCGT, but run a 21.5 instead of a stock motor. 

Bill


----------



## Guest

Hey I thought I was the official "freak out, sky is falling" master?!??!?! 

Just do what y'all think is fun. In all honesty how many VTA nats is everyone going to attend?

I mean, I was racing on this last night and didn't care about the VTA rules... 

Mike


----------



## Tim Stamper

nice track Mike.

If anyone wants to slide over to our side of the state, it has been decided to keep it the same at MSI. VTA is a very large part of the racing program and most of the people running it would be turned away if they couldnt run what they already have.

There might be a possibility of the motors changing if they change them, but all esc's are gonna be legal. 9 months still to beat on the 21.5's that you currently have. I also bet that novak will make a stator for the 25.5 or whatever so ballistic folks will be out maybe $30ish.

Exclusion is not the intention of many race directors or track owners.

O, and hey guys, how are my friends over yonder doing?

Tim


----------



## camaro10

Happy New Year everyone. I don't think that I'll make it over this Saturday but when I do make it over again I'll look forward to racing VTA Thanks to everyone and all there help the few times I've made it out on the last year. Chris D


----------



## kssi

What do you guys run for tc rules, and is there enought turn out for me and one other to drive two hours. would like to come up on a sat. thanks kenny


----------



## Tim Stamper

Up to a C main in 17.5. We like to run Jaco blues and then after that, anything goes.

Usually 70-80 entries on a wednesday.

Tim


----------



## TimXLB

Tim:

Hi,

call me.

Mike:

Hi,

Hope your having fun in FLA. and nice track!!! Happy Holidays.


----------



## Guest

TimXLB said:


> Hope your having fun in FLA. and nice track!!! Happy Holidays.


My diff barked in 1/12th from a dead stop on this track..... It doesn't bark on carpet....  

Tell me again why I should come back to Michigan? 

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

hope your freezing down their !
jk looks like fun


----------



## J Blaze

happy new year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Hi,


Well....... you miss us guys???? 
If I was down there I really wouldn't want to come back here. and with a track like that I can see why you want to stay there..... then there's the weather. it's gotta be better than here. most anything is better than snow.....I hate snow


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike,

Isn't that the track out there in Longwood or Altamonte Springs? Off of 434?


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Isn't that the track out there in Longwood or Altamonte Springs? Off of 434?


No, it is a fairly new track in Royal Palm. It is ran by Tim Potter.

It is odd, both of the closest (to me) really nice permanent on-road tracks are in public parks, and run nitro up until 10pm..... With all the land in Michigan it is amazing that we can't pull something like this off.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> I mean, I was racing on this last night


You suck! Haha. Hopefully one of these days again we'll be able to get something like that going up here again.


----------



## tom konesni

HAPPY NEW YEARS!
I'll be there tomorrow. Who else is running VTA?


----------



## Leonard

I should be


----------



## kevinm

tom konesni said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS!
> I'll be there tomorrow. Who else is running VTA?


I was planning on it, but now I'm not so sure. So far the VTA drivers have said:
Denney - Maybe
Tom - Yes
Leonard - Yes
Fred - racing in Bay City
Andy - probably
Jason - never, ever racing R/C again :devil:
Everyone else - no comment

I don't want to drive 90 miles just to practice, when I could drive 45 miles and definitely race (even if it's just Legends on an oval).


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> ...I've got _way more_ things to worry about than what I'm going to be doing next Sept...
> Denney


Why wait til the last minute when you can panic NOW? :jest:


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> I was planning on it, but now I'm not so sure. So far the VTA drivers have said:
> Denney - Maybe
> Tom - Yes
> Leonard - Yes
> Fred - racing in Bay City
> Andy - probably
> Jason - never, ever racing R/C again :devil:
> Everyone else - no comment
> 
> I don't want to drive 90 miles just to practice, when I could drive 45 miles and definitely race (even if it's just Legends on an oval).


Add John to the no show list tomorrow.


----------



## Denney

Looks like I'll be there (I'm up to 90% sure...from the 50% yesterday)

If Fred's in Bay City, who's running the races?


----------



## John Warner

Andrew


----------



## kevinm

kssi said:


> What do you guys run for tc rules, and is there enought turn out for me and one other to drive two hours. would like to come up on a sat. thanks kenny


I think Tim's answer was for MSI, not here. Touring car in Grand Rapids has been mainly VTA, with a heat of 17.5 rubber tire once in awhile. Mostly 12th scales showing up.


----------



## 02CooperS

kevinm said:


> Andy - probably



No probably about it, I'll be there. I can help Andrew out with the races if need be also.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

02CooperS said:


> No probably about it, I'll be there. I can help Andrew out with the races if need be also.


sweeet


----------



## John Warner

An indoor mall racecar show is going to be held at the Rogers Plaza 
Town Center on 28th Street in Wyoming (Grand Rapids) Michigan on 
Thursday March 11 through Saturday March 13, 2010. The plans are to 
have a variety of racecars on display including circle track cars, 
(asphalt and dirt), drag cars, road course cars and other types of 
cars. Also, a mini trade show within the car show is planned, where the 
various vendors of auto racing (engines, chassis, tires, fuel, parts 
etc.) along with representatives from the local race tracks will be 
available to answer any questions about their business. In addition, an 
invitation is going out to any of the traveling series that want to 
attend for the same purpose. All of this is to give auto racing more 
exposure for the upcoming season.​


----------



## parafire

02CooperS said:


> No probably about it, I'll be there. I can help Andrew out with the races if need be also.


Noah can help you guys out too!


----------



## Leonard

sorry fellas. I thought I was going to make it but am not feeling well at all so I will skip this week and not infect you all with this . Have a great day and I hopeto be bck in a week.


----------



## crashmaster

John Warner said:


> An indoor mall racecar show is going to be held at the Rogers Plaza
> Town Center on 28th Street in Wyoming (Grand Rapids) Michigan on
> Thursday March 11 through Saturday March 13, 2010. The plans are to
> have a variety of racecars on display including circle track cars,
> (asphalt and dirt), drag cars, road course cars and other types of
> cars. Also, a mini trade show within the car show is planned, where the
> various vendors of auto racing (engines, chassis, tires, fuel, parts
> etc.) along with representatives from the local race tracks will be
> available to answer any questions about their business. In addition, an
> invitation is going out to any of the traveling series that want to
> attend for the same purpose. All of this is to give auto racing more
> exposure for the upcoming season.​


so johny boy this means what?


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> so johny boy this means what?


This means it will make a great opportunity for us to strut our stuff and show off a little of what we are about.

I will schedule exhibition racing for that Thursday and Friday evening and a full race program for Saturday as usual.


----------



## GMan

Andrew, when you, Chuck and I were talking about the running RPM of a Novak 13.5 motor where you guys quoting this attached chart from Novak's website? If so when I look at it (the parts I circled in red) I read the motor can spin at 3,300 RPM per VOLT not per cell like I think you hardcore 1/12 scale 1 cell guys might have been thinking.:tongue:

If I'm reading the chart correctly the then for say a 7.4v 2c lipo a 13.5 could run around 24,000 rpm and on a 3.7v 1c lipo the motor could run at 11,000 rpm. 

That seems to work with my unscientific testing of the Tekin v203 software where I could not get the turbo to activate with a 13.5 2c lipo free wheel spinning end rpm of 26,000. But the turbo would activate with an end rpm of 23,000 rpm, (until my rear tire came unglued from the rim) :thumbsup: Note: I was using my Fantom Ion2 13.5 motor not a Novak 13.5 but I would think the rpm range would be similar to meet ROAR's specs for a 13.5 approved motor.

Any thoughts? Is my interpretation of Novak's chart correct? Does that make sense or were you guys looking at another table on Novak's website?

Greg :wave:


----------



## Tim Stamper

kevinm said:


> I think Tim's answer was for MSI, not here. Touring car in Grand Rapids has been mainly VTA, with a heat of 17.5 rubber tire once in awhile. Mostly 12th scales showing up.


 
Sorry, confusing day, yes that was for MSI.

The 2 hour drive thing threw me off 

Tim


----------



## Andrew Knapp

GMan said:


> Andrew, when you, Chuck and I were talking about the running RPM of a Novak 13.5 motor where you guys quoting this attached chart from Novak's website? If so when I look at it (the parts I circled in red) I read the motor can spin at 3,300 RPM per VOLT not per cell like I think you hardcore 1/12 scale 1 cell guys might have been thinking.:tongue:
> 
> If I'm reading the chart correctly the then for say a 7.4v 2c lipo a 13.5 could run around 24,000 rpm and on a 3.7v 1c lipo the motor could run at 11,000 rpm.
> 
> That seems to work with my unscientific testing of the Tekin v203 software where I could not get the turbo to activate with a 13.5 2c lipo free wheel spinning end rpm of 26,000. But the turbo would activate with an end rpm of 23,000 rpm, (until my rear tire came unglued from the rim) :thumbsup: Note: I was using my Fantom Ion2 13.5 motor not a Novak 13.5 but I would think the rpm range would be similar to meet ROAR's specs for a 13.5 approved motor.
> 
> Any thoughts? Is my interpretation of Novak's chart correct? Does that make sense or were you guys looking at another table on Novak's website?
> 
> Greg :wave:


yes greg that helps me understand this just a little bit more, i guess i was looking at the chart the wrong way or something lol.


*ALSO Onroad Practice is going to be on wednesday this week, 5-9*


----------



## J Blaze

is their any kind of practice tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> is their any kind of practice tonight?


Jim, 
Tonight is Stadium practice and Wednesday night is on-road practice.
5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## J Blaze

are the jumps up?


----------



## GMan

Yes, the jumps should be the same as we ran on Sat. night. I really wish I could have gone this evening.


----------



## John Warner

Been Kinda Quiet Around Here Lately


----------



## Guest

Anyone up for some rubber touring Saturday? Either 17.5 or 13.5 works for me. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

I'd like to, but I need to build a car (after I get you the parts to mod). Then paint a body. And then mount tyres. And then wire the beast. And then......

Maybe in another week or so.

Bill.


----------



## Leonard

Wazzup with VTA this week?


----------



## Denney

I plan on being there.

17.5 rubber sedan will be with me too.

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Wazzup with VTA this week?


I plan on running mine, hope we have plenty.


----------



## 02CooperS

Count me in for some VTA as well, and will be doing the daily double and staying for some stadium (If the truck doesn't break in practice again!).


----------



## tom konesni

I'll be up for VTA tomorrow. I'm hoping the traction roll demon says away.


----------



## hogmansp

Where is the track and are you running VTA tonight?


----------



## J Blaze

no they ran it this morning.


----------



## hogmansp

What tracks are you thinking about running a series? Where are they located? Interested if they are not to far. Thanks Scott


----------



## J Blaze

I'm trying to feal the water! hope to get enuff intrest to do it .
sounds like we might be getting their.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hogmansp said:


> What tracks are you thinking about running a series? Where are they located? Interested if they are not to far. Thanks Scott


Rapid Competition R/C Raceway (Grand Rapids, Michigan) @ MSI (Detroit Michigan).

Andy Curran dropping it like it was hot Saturday. Andy had a flawless run in the VTA class. Way to go!


----------



## 02CooperS

All thanks for the performance and handling go to Denney. It took a long time, but my number finally came up for a victory.

All this talk about the RCGT class has me interested in that too, especially when I remembered the body I painted up for the TA-05 I have. I found another T2 that might still be available so I may have a second car soon that I could use for that.


----------



## Denney

Tuning & set-up go a long way...but you still gotta drive it! I'm happy that I could help you and Fred get a little faster & have more fun.

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

Don't forget luck. And I used up every bit of it in that main. I didn't have any left over for the truck race later when I needed it, haha.

Btw, just scored a second T2 for only $125.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mark Prefontaine is in the process of building his new associated tc5 and soon we can add him to the VTA roster. Paul Padilla also mentioned Saturday that he would be building one as well. VTA is growing!


----------



## J Blaze

yea baby!!!


----------



## parafire

I have to say, it is because of the great group of people that race this class and every other class at Fred and Andrew's track that keep Noah and I coming back. They run a great program!:wave:

Mark


----------



## Leonard

Yes, it is a great time, now if Denney would just make my car faster !


----------



## WarpWind

Leonard said:


> Yes, it is a great time, now if Denney would just make my car faster !


That's easy. Get a Tekin. Instant power. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

parafire said:


> I have to say, it is because of the great group of people that race this class and every other class at Fred and Andrew's track that keep Noah and I coming back. They run a great program!:wave:
> 
> Mark


And I have to say, the group of racers that we have right now while it's not the biggest that we've ever had, it is the best. Lots of talent and everyone willing to help each other to help ensure that you have a great experience.


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> That's easy. Get a Tekin. Instant power.
> 
> Bill


Haha, I remember hearing that exact same phrase a while back as well!


----------



## 02CooperS

So do any of you smart engineering type people know how to replace the button on an Ice charger? The left arrow button quit working on mine, and I just found out it's out of warranty.

Cancel all that. The new Ice chargers only have a 2yr warranty. Mine has a 5yr warranty, woohoo.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I posted this flier in case any of you on-road guys are interested.


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> *ALSO Onroad Practice is going to be on wednesday this week, 5-9*



So, is it the same this week or is it back to Thursday?

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> So, is it the same this week or is it back to Thursday?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Wendnesday evening, 5:00 - 9:00pm


----------



## 02CooperS

New car arrived via priority mail today along with new RCGT & VTA tires . Now the thrashing begins tonight to see if I can copy my VTA setup to the car and get something ready for this weekend. With the exception of a small glob of dried glue on the chassis it looks like the car has never seen a track.


----------



## Leonard

Mark, are you ready for saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to all that came out today for on-road racing.
One of the best day I've had racing in along time.


----------



## Leonard

Had a great time ! I hope Andy gets his technical issues resolved in short order.


----------



## 02CooperS

You and me both!


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Hi,

Give me a call whenever you get a chance,

Thanks


----------



## parafire

Leonard said:


> Mark, are you ready for saturday?


My technical adviser (Noah) got my electronics set up so I should be good to go crash on Saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

parafire said:


> My technical adviser (Noah) got my electronics set up so I should be good to go crash on Saturday.


Great, someone else to crash like the rest of us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I have one of these on the way... Pre-finished! It should be ready to hit the track Saturday.

Mike Slaughter <------- Had nightmares Sunday about Dennys' "deterrent system".


----------



## Denney

Now if we can get Bill D. properly motivated we could have the makings of an RCGT class...


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Now if we can get Bill D. properly motivated we could have the makings of an RCGT class...



That can be pretty much blamed on me..... I just can't convince the wife that I need a CNC in the basement...

But I'm working on it.... 

+ I think he is going all short bus.....er..... Short course this weekend...

Mike


----------



## Guest

Of course, I am going to be driving the purple machine this Saturday...... So there is a dialed TC5 sitting here that he could drive....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> That can be pretty much blamed on me..... I just can't convince the wife that I need a CNC in the basement...
> 
> But I'm working on it....
> 
> + I think he is going all short bus.....er..... Short course this weekend...
> 
> Mike


Just think what she could do with her pottery and a CNC machine. Those wheels are for sissies. Real potter-er-ers confused work with 3 axises. 

And yes, I'm getting on the short bus this weekend. But I have everything to run RCGT now. Well, except for the aforementioned chassis and bulkheads. Only a minor thing.

One other thing. Are we going to run 17.5 or experiment with 21.5? I'm good either way.

Bill.


----------



## Denney

My nerves are still frazzled from running 17.5 sedan last Saturday...I'd be willing to give open 21.5 a shot...I think it will be plenty fast enough - about as fast as 17.5 was ~6 months ago.

Denney


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> One other thing. Are we going to run 17.5 or experiment with 21.5? I'm good either way.



I don't own a 21.5..... 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I don't own a 21.5.....
> 
> Mike


Well, you're not running a Tekin either, so it should balance out.... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## hyena boy

what is rcgt? is it another form of touring?
what happened to just running touring cars?


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> what is rcgt? is it another form of touring?


Yes, more Tokyo Drift/Atari Teenage Riot, less Pabst Blue Ribbon/Lynyrd Skynyrd..... 



hyena boy said:


> what happened to just running touring cars?


In theory, it was VTA for people with taste.....  Old chassis, spec tire, realistic bodies etc. Of course as with anything R/C, that lasted 2.3 seconds......  

Now they will be boosted to kingdom come with 50c batteries and we are already buggering up the motor rules without a single race day under our collective belts. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney

Mike - I've always got at least 1 extra 21.5 with me every week.

Jeff - Touring car turnouts have been a little light at every track I've heard of during the last ~2 years...RCGT is (officially...) 17.5 sedan, HPI X-pattern tires, and any non-touring car body (Nissan Z, NSX, Supra, etc...)

Denney


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> what is rcgt? is it another form of touring?
> what happened to just running touring cars?



BTW, your 415 will be more than adequate. I have a body, tires, lipo, charger, etc that you can have. We would just need to rustle up a speedo and motor....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

I'm not looking to bugger up any motor rules. There just seems to be a movement to replace 17.5 with 21.5 as stock. Just wondering what the local group's thoughts were. 

Bill


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike - you might have to take a heat gun to the font of the body at the shock tower location. That's the same body I have and had to "massage" the front to mold it to fit better over the Xray front shock tower, don't know about the TC5 though.



kickyfast said:


> I have one of these on the way... Pre-finished! It should be ready to hit the track Saturday.
> 
> Mike Slaughter <------- Had nightmares Sunday about Dennys' "deterrent system".


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> I'm not looking to bugger up any motor rules. There just seems to be a movement to replace 17.5 with 21.5 as stock. Just wondering what the local group's thoughts were.
> 
> Bill


Doesn't bother me. I just need to figure out why my Tekin won't run on V203 at any timing or boost setting. I'm going to try a different receiver to see if that might be the cause. Then both cars will have the exact same electronics in them. If not then I guess V200 will be the best I can do.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I'm not looking to bugger up any motor rules. There just seems to be a movement to replace 17.5 with 21.5 as stock. Just wondering what the local group's thoughts were.


No worries, I was just being "me".... 

Mike


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Hi,

Try unistalling 203, installing 198, unstalling 198, reinstalling 203,

reset your speedo up only this time set your throttle trim to 90%. after you are all done then move your throttle to 100%



Thanks


----------



## Denney

Andy/Mike/Bill - We could run 17.5's in RCGT, but with the same setups we've been using in VTA...i.e.: Tekins with timing (30 limit) & no turbo, others ESC's would use roughly speed equivalent profiles. This would make it faster than 21.5, without the extra hassles of figuring out turbo timing, timing ramp rates, etc... 
Denney


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Andy/Mike/Bill - We could run 17.5's in RCGT, but with the same setups we've been using in VTA...


The problem is that then certain motors become critical, etc. etc..... Then the next rule is needed..... And so on.

The only real solution would be the VTA route, a spec motor and speedo package/packages (which I think is sorely needed across the "sportsman" board).

So, I say let it roll with the rules as they stand and see what happens.

Mike


----------



## walterhenderson

TimXLB said:


> Andy:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Try unistalling 203, installing 198, unstalling 198, reinstalling 203,
> 
> reset your speedo up only this time set your throttle trim to 90%. after you are all done then move your throttle to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No need With A LRP!!! LOL


----------



## Guest

Boo yah! :thumbsup:

I don't have it ready for this Wednesday, but starting next Wednesday I will have my GT car (in addition to my 1/12th and regular sedan) with me for practice. Hint, hint.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS

Very nice Mike. It looks like that body fits the TC5 much better than my T2.


----------



## J Blaze

whats going on tonight? on road maybe?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> whats going on tonight? on road maybe?


Not much Jim, we moved on-road practice to Wednesday evenings a few pages back.


----------



## hyena boy

Can you use the 911 or rx7 in rcgt? 
What "killed" just running touring car? It seems every time I get on the threads there is a new version of running touring car chassis. The RCGT class sounds a lot like what we started running like 12-15 years ago, just with more high tech cars and parts.


----------



## 02CooperS

Yes you can Jeff.
Maybe perhaps $500 for a new kit "killed" TC's.
Just like Mike said a page back spec Esc's, motors, etc.. is what TC needs to survive for the sportsman level.
What entry level person is going to drop $500 for a kit and then have to buy a $175 ESC, $90 motor, $120 batteries, etc.... just to start out with a TC, or buy one of the many RTR short course trucks out there for about $350 for everything?


----------



## woodys3b

*New guy checking in*

Hi all,

My son and I have been racing in the stock TC rubber tire class in Kzoo this season. We live near South Haven so you are just a little further away. Can you give me an idea of the schedule you are currently running? Also, we would like to be involved in a class that we could run our TA-05s in and not get run over. My son is a pretty good driver and I am coming along. Would love to come up and practice and learn what our options are. VTA and RCGT sound interesting. Where can I find the rules?

We are free tomorrow. Anything going on?

Thanks and looking forward to joining you

Andy


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Hi,

I'm Not anyone who runs the track or anything but I know they race on Saturdays on road. open at 9am they have a VTA class, 1/12th class and sometimes a 17.5 rubber class and stadium after on road.
Wed is on road practice. starting at 5pm to 9pm
you can call Riders and ask for Fred Knapp (sp??) he can fill you in alot better than I can

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> Hi all,
> Also, we would like to be involved in a class that we could run our TA-05s in and not get run over. My son is a pretty good driver and I am coming along. Would love to come up and practice and learn what our options are. VTA and RCGT sound interesting. Where can I find the rules?


Definitely RCGT, pretty much all the TA-05s bodies fall right into that class. The rules are very simple, any touring car chassis, realistic modern race bodies, hpi x-pattern tires with realistic wheels and 17.5 motors. 

You can pretty much throw any of those rules out the window though to get started, so don't let a lack of any or all of the above stop you! 

I will let someone else handle VTA..... 



woodys3b said:


> We are free tomorrow. Anything going on?


Saturday is race day, and Wednesday is practice. We should have a couple of RCGT cars on hand, as well as a very strong class of VTA, and perhaps a few regular touring cars.

Of course if Fred wanted to open the track tomorrow I wouldn't argue..... 

You can see a pic of my RCGT car a page or two back.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sorry, as much as I'd like to open tomorrow, I can't as I have other obligations.
Andy, It was good to talk with you on the phone. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday and showing you how we have fun in Grand Rapids. We'll have a good time.


----------



## woodys3b

Thanks Mike and Tim for the info.

My TA-05 is the new V2 with the Cusco Subaru body. I run a brushed 27t motor and NiMH batteries. The tires and wheels are OEM slicks. Sounds like I can run in either stock TC or RCGT. I'll be there on Saturday! My son, Leo will try to get next Saturday off so we can both be there.


----------



## woodys3b

Fred Knapp said:


> Sorry, as much as I'd like to open tomorrow, I can't as I have other obligations.
> Andy, It was good to talk with you on the phone. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday and showing you how we have fun in Grand Rapids. We'll have a good time.


Thanks Fred,

Same here. See you Saturday.

Andy


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> My TA-05 is the new V2 with the Cusco Subaru body. I run a brushed 27t motor and NiMH batteries. The tires and wheels are OEM slicks. Sounds like I can run in either stock TC or RCGT.


Between you, me, Andy (old version), Denney, and Bill we are on our way to a Super GT JGTC class... :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Between you, me, Andy (old version), Denney, and Bill we are on our way to a Super GT JGTC class... :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Wait, I didn't see a Skyline in that pic. Damn, looks like I need another lid... :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Wait, I didn't see a Skyline in that pic. Damn, looks like I need another lid... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.


The Skyline ruled the '90s in the JGTC....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Haha, I'm the old version! I'm probably going to have the spare 21.5 in mine with V200 software so I should be about a normal 17.5 pace, or just a little slower which doesn't bother me.

Hey Andy (new version), I have a TA-05 sitting on the shelf collecting dust if your in need of a spare car and/or parts. If your interested let me know and I can bring it with me on Saturday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Creativity boys.










Sheet metal, rivets, and leather straps. It was good enough for Chaparral.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I always thought this body would be pretty kewl.


----------



## 02CooperS

Hey Dudda, I was given your Lathe on Wed. to give back to you. I'll have it with me on Sat. if you want to stop by.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> Hey Dudda, I was given your Lathe on Wed. to give back to you. I'll have it with me on Sat. if you want to stop by.


You can either have it, or somebody who wants it can have it. I never want to see it again.


----------



## kevinm

S. Jerusalem said:


> You can either have it, or somebody who wants it can have it. I never want to see it again.


What brand is it? If it's a Hudy (or adjustable) I might know some slot car racers that would want it.


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> You can either have it, or somebody who wants it can have it. I never want to see it again.


Ok, I'll hang on to it since I can use it on the motors for my crawler.


----------



## hyena boy

which x-pattern tire r u using? i might still have a set from the good old days at riders.
i might still have a body that would work in the house.


----------



## 02CooperS

HPI4495 belted X-Patterns are the ones I bought. Any of them should work though.


----------



## tom konesni

I can't run VTA tomorrow. I just got invited to work. Bummer!


----------



## John Warner

Is Jeff H. actually talking of coming back racing?
How long has it been since you turned the wheel on a radio Mr. Hirdes?


----------



## Fred Knapp

tom konesni said:


> I can't run VTA tomorrow. I just got invited to work. Bummer!


Hopefully we'll See you the following weekend.


----------



## hyena boy

John Warner said:


> Is Jeff H. actually talking of coming back racing?
> How long has it been since you turned the wheel on a radio Mr. Hirdes?


at a race track, it has been about 3 years. i have been running in my back yard the last few months before the snow fell.
if i get the job i have been interviewing for i might be out later this year.


----------



## John Warner

Jeff.....

Good luck getting the job, hope to see you soon!

John


----------



## hyena boy

i do miss racing. i just can not believe how much it has changed in the last few years. i am trying to decide what i want to run, i can not do like the past and race 4 or 5 different classes over the year.


----------



## parafire

Thank you, thank you, thank you Kevin and Walt for getting my setup right for VTA! 

And thank you Fred and Andrew for providing us a fun and inviting place to play with our toys.

Mark


----------



## woodys3b

*Thanks all for a good day of racing*

I really appreciate the help and advice I received yesterday. Great group of guys and some really amazing driving! Would have loved to stick around a little longer but I needed to get home and let the dogs out. I'm going to place my order today for the required bits to convert my Subaru RCGT into a proper VTA. I really appreciate you all letting me run in VTA with with the wrong body and tires. I should be able to get the parts and have everything ready for next weekend but if the UPS truck lets me down, would you mind letting me do it again? I don't think you have to worry about me being too fast

I should have my son Leo with me next weekend so you will have another RCGT on the track. You guys have way more motor than he does but he is a good driver.

Thanks again and see you next weekend!

Andy (new version)


----------



## 02CooperS

So the new capacitor or using my KO radio didn't solve the V203 problem with the RS. So that's 3 radio systems, two capacitors, four different receivers, three different servos, and three different motors and the POS still won't run on V203. Anyone know when the MM Pro's will be in stock, or the new LRP's or Novak's will be out? I'm done with Tekin. My only hope is that the other RS will work on V203 and I can switch the non V203 RS to the VTA car. On top of that the DX3R is out of whack and I noticed when I got home one of my SMC 4500's is swollen and expanding the case. GRRRRR! Stupid Electronic BS!


----------



## J Blaze

so howed your weekend go?


----------



## S. Jerusalem

02CooperS said:


> So the new capacitor or using my KO radio didn't solve the V203 problem with the RS. So that's 3 radio systems, two capacitors, four different receivers, three different servos, and three different motors and the POS still won't run on V203. Anyone know when the MM Pro's will be in stock, or the new LRP's or Novak's will be out? I'm done with Tekin. My only hope is that the other RS will work on V203 and I can switch the non V203 RS to the VTA car. On top of that the DX3R is out of whack and I noticed when I got home one of my SMC 4500's is swollen and expanding the case. GRRRRR! Stupid Electronic BS!


So you're having a GOOD day then. I have a pack you can have if you need it. You wouldn't like the sticker on it, but it's mostly gone anyways.


----------



## Denney

Andy - I'll drop something off for you to try tomorrow...

Jason - Are you sure you don't want that lathe back? I'd hate to be the one to say "I told ya so" when Touring cars with brushed motors, 2000mah stick packs, and resistor/wiper speed controls make a big come back next year because everyone is sick & tired of "the latest greatest"...and you've got no way to cut your comms...

Just sayin'...


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney said:


> Andy - I'll drop something off for you to try tomorrow...
> 
> Jason - Are you sure you don't want that lathe back? I'd hate to be the one to say "I told ya so" when Touring cars with brushed motors, 2000mah stick packs, and resistor/wiper speed controls make a big come back next year because everyone is sick & tired of "the latest greatest"...and you've got no way to cut your comms...
> 
> Just sayin'...


I'm there already! And I should be home anytime after 4:30 tomorrow. Just be forewarned it looks like a bomb went off in the basement with me framing the hole in the wall for the new TV.



S. Jerusalem said:


> So you're having a GOOD day then. I have a pack you can have if you need it. You wouldn't like the sticker on it, but it's mostly gone anyways.


I'd be happy to take it off your hands, and I could care less what sticker is on it as long as it's not in the shape of a marshmallow.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Denney said:


> Andy - I'll drop something off for you to try tomorrow...
> 
> Jason - Are you sure you don't want that lathe back? I'd hate to be the one to say "I told ya so" when Touring cars with brushed motors, 2000mah stick packs, and resistor/wiper speed controls make a big come back next year because everyone is sick & tired of "the latest greatest"...and you've got no way to cut your comms...
> 
> Just sayin'...


After careful consideration, my decision stands. Now....how to get rid of the rest of my obselete racing miscellanea.....


----------



## woodys3b

S. Jerusalem said:


> After careful consideration, my decision stands. Now....how to get rid of the rest of my obselete racing miscellanea.....


I'd take any old NiMH batteries you want to get rid of. I won't be making the transition to this century till next season

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> After careful consideration, my decision stands. Now....how to get rid of the rest of my obselete racing miscellanea.....


Ebay! Make sure you include rare and vintage in the header.


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> Hey Andy (new version), I have a TA-05 sitting on the shelf collecting dust if your in need of a spare car and/or parts. If your interested let me know and I can bring it with me on Saturday.


Andy,
I may have to take you up on your offer. Leo will be with me next Saturday to run the RCGT class and he desperately needs steering knuckles. We have some on order but I have little confidence they will be here by Friday. I sure hope you get your car sorted out by then. For me, there is nothing more frustrating than working on things with electrons in them. And for some reason, every time I try, it turns to crap. I got lots of recommendations to get a Tekin RS last Saturday but I cringe at the thought of having to use a computer to make an RC car run Guess I'm just old.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Tim Stamper

I'll be comng down next Saturday for the "vta" race if anyone with a tekin needs any help. I'm really good at figuring out issues with this little bugger with 203. Just ask Fred and/or Andrew who I am and come on over. 

Tim


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> Andy,
> I may have to take you up on your offer. Leo will be with me next Saturday to run the RCGT class and he desperately needs steering knuckles. We have some on order but I have little confidence they will be here by Friday.


What is the part number? I have a couple of sets of these on hand.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> Andy,
> I got lots of recommendations to get a Tekin RS last Saturday but I cringe at the thought of having to use a computer to make an RC car run Guess I'm just old.


I definitely don't think it is a good direction for the hobby, it is already daunting enough without the added esoterica.

Plus, I enjoy using the time to go get some Subway, and kick back to watch the "dance of the laptops", see people have fun with lost settings, and pull their hair out over incompatibilities with various other equipment.  

Of course your mileage may vary....

Mike Slaughter

P.S. I do feel obligated to add tho, if bought smart (even not) the Tekin is the best deal going for speedos if you can resist the urge to bugger around with it too much.....


----------



## TimXLB

02CooperS:

The MMP will be widely available after the Birds. I was just informed about this. as I have a couple on order. also are you going to be there on Wed??? I would like to try something with your RS's. you can call me on my cell.


Thanks


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> What is the part number? I have a couple of sets of these on hand.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike,

Those won't fit his older TA-05. They take the big 1050 bearings and his uses the smaller 950 bearings. Oddly enough, those do fit on my TA-05 V2 and I have a good supply of those as well. The part number he needs is 51296. Thanks for the offer though.

Andy


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> I definitely don't think it is a good direction for the hobby, it is already daunting enough without the added esoterica.
> 
> Plus, I enjoy using the time to go get some Subway, and kick back to watch the "dance of the laptops", see people have fun with lost settings, and pull their hair out over incompatibilities with various other equipment.
> 
> Of course your mileage may vary....
> 
> Mike Slaughter
> 
> P.S. I do feel obligated to add tho, if bought smart (even not) the Tekin is the best deal going for speedos if you can resist the urge to bugger around with it too much.....


So, in your opinion, how far off is a good Novak brushless system that doesn't have a computer interface? Just plug and play. Say maybe the Havoc Pro/Ballistic brushless 17.5T/2200kv? I'm just doing this for fun and I honestly think I would have more fun with a simple setup. I love all the chassis tech stuff. I can read for hours about what makes a chassis work or not but when it comes to electronics, I just don't care. I get great satisfaction from making a chassis adjustment and being able to notice an improvement on the track. I don't get that from mashing a few keys on a laptop. So, is there really that big a difference?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

Andy - I'll look and see which front knuckles I have on mine to see if they'll fit. I wasn't even aware they had two different versions. If not it wouldn't break my heart to let you have a set of the newer ones with the bigger bearings.

Tim - Thanks for the heads up on the MMP. I won't be out on Wed since I'm scrambling to get my basement wall re-framed and finished before my new TV gets here next week.


----------



## 02CooperS

Andy - a regular non-adjustable ESC like you listed would be fine. Leonard is not that much off with his in his VTA.


----------



## TimXLB

Andy 1.2 (woods3b)


YHPM


----------



## woodys3b

I know Fred said that he was putting down a new rug this week and that there would not be practice on Wednesday night. Just checking to see if this is still the case.

Thanks
Andy 1.2


----------



## S. Jerusalem

woodys3b said:


> So, in your opinion, how far off is a good Novak brushless system that doesn't have a computer interface? Just plug and play. Say maybe the Havoc Pro/Ballistic brushless 17.5T/2200kv? I'm just doing this for fun and I honestly think I would have more fun with a simple setup. I love all the chassis tech stuff. I can read for hours about what makes a chassis work or not but when it comes to electronics, I just don't care. I get great satisfaction from making a chassis adjustment and being able to notice an improvement on the track. I don't get that from mashing a few keys on a laptop. So, is there really that big a difference?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Novaks are reliable, simple(r), and offer the best customer service in the biz. Although I hear Tekin represents themselves very well. The problem is the existing Novak speedos are slower than just about everything else on the market. The Tekin is forever upgradeable by a simple download/upload wangjanger (technical stuff). The Novak is obselete before it rolls off the production line.


----------



## WarpWind

S. Jerusalem said:


> The Novak is obselete before it rolls off the production line.


Hence Novak's new Kinetic.

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

It was the Havok combo being questioned but.....meh. Nice, small footprint on that Kinetic though.


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> I know Fred said that he was putting down a new rug this week and that there would not be practice on Wednesday night. Just checking to see if this is still the case.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy 1.2


Yep, that is the case.
Hoping at have it finished by tomorrow night.
Maybe we can do practice Thursday night if people want to.


----------



## woodys3b

I'll come up if you open the track Thursday night.


----------



## kevinm

woodys3b said:


> So, in your opinion, how far off is a good Novak brushless system that doesn't have a computer interface? Just plug and play. Say maybe the Havoc Pro/Ballistic brushless 17.5T/2200kv? ...
> Thanks
> Andy


In the VTA class, I went about 0.5sec faster with the Tekin when I stuck it in after round 3 of qualifying. (And probably didn't have the perfect gearing/timing setiings combo. This was before v203.) *IF* we could all agree to not use the advanced timing features in VTA, then the brand wouldn't matter, but so far no one in G.R. has seemed willing to do that.


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> I'll come up if you open the track Thursday night.


+1 for tomorrow night!

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

kevinm said:


> In the VTA class, I went about 0.5sec faster with the Tekin when I stuck it in after round 3 of qualifying. (And probably didn't have the perfect gearing/timing setiings combo. This was before v203.) *IF* we could all agree to not use the advanced timing features in VTA, then the brand wouldn't matter, but so far no one in G.R. has seemed willing to do that.


Seems to go against the spirit of the whole VTA theme to use all this high tech stuff. People seem to love the class because of the tight racing and the fact that you don't have to have the latest and greatest equipment to be competitive. It puts more emphisis on driving skill. For me, I would much rather lose a tightly contested race than win a race that has no passing. It's not too hard to figure out why Nascar is so popular and F1 is going down the tubes.

Over in Kzoo, they race box stock 1/16th Slashes. You have to use the stock radio, motor, gearing and even batteries. If it didn't come in the box, you can't use it. They do allow you to use one other type of tire if you want to but I'm not convinced it makes a difference. That class is huge there. It doesn't cost an arm and a leg to get into it and the racing is always exciting and tight. People are having fun! What a concept!!

Care to guess which way I would vote on this issue

Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

woodys3b said:


> It's not too hard to figure out why Nascar is so popular and F1 is going down the tubes.


No you didn't go there! We're on the wrong side of the pond for F1. Ask someone in Europe what they think of F1 and Nascar popularity wise. Personally Nascar is about as exiting as flushing a hand full of M&M's down the toilet to me. Real race car drivers can turn the steering wheel to the right also.:thumbsup:

On a lighter note I didn't have the smaller bearing TA-05 knuckles but do have an extra set of the newer ones with bearings you can have.


----------



## 02CooperS

kevinm said:


> *IF* we could all agree to not use the advanced timing features in VTA, then the brand wouldn't matter, but so far no one in G.R. has seemed willing to do that.


haha, I'm sure glad us folks in GR are responsible for the way the rest of the country is running the class as well. I didn't realize I was such a major impact on the hobby.:tongue:

Don't worry, next year when the Fuhrer's new rules rules go into effect we will have to decide how to play it. I'm all for what you suggest. A non timing advanced or turbo'd 21.5 with the current FDR restrictions is decently fast, but not too much to be overwhelming for someone just starting out.


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> No you didn't go there! We're on the wrong side of the pond for F1. Ask someone in Europe what they think of F1 and Nascar popularity wise. Personally Nascar is about as exiting as flushing a hand full of M&M's down the toilet to me. Real race car drivers can turn the steering wheel to the right also.:thumbsup:
> 
> On a lighter note I didn't have the smaller bearing TA-05 knuckles but do have an extra set of the newer ones with bearings you can have.


Concur 100% with the M&Ms in the toilet analogy. Maybe I should have said CART or Indy instead. The point I was trying to make is that racing=passing. If there is no passing, it's just a parade. Speed and laptimes add little to the excitement. The slash trucks at Kzoo are a good example. I think VTA ought to be like that. Heck, I think any stock class racing ought to be like that.

Unfortunately, the smaller bearing knuckles use a longer axle shaft. UPS is scheduled to deliver the ones I ordered on Friday so we should be good to go. Really appreciate the offer though.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Denney

I'm game to revert back to v183 software at a moments notice...effectively the Sept 2010 rules, only with a 21.5 instead of 25.5, and I'm open to Tekins being used as long as they use nothing more than v183.

It would be an easy switch if that's what everyone would like to do.

Denney


----------



## TimXLB

denney:

Hi,

Did you ever get my e mail??


----------



## Denney

Yes, thanks...I haven't had much time to get the TC-5 switched over, but I was wanting to soon. I've got an Exotek top deck I was wanting to try with the foam chassis.

Denney


----------



## TimXLB

Denney:

Hi,

I was wondering because my desktop did some weird stuff when things when I went to send to you. hence the Q. I will bring it with Thursday night and this Saturday. if you need a foam TC5 chassis LMK I'll bring one of mine for you. either PM me or call my cell.


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney said:


> I'm game to revert back to v183 software at a moments notice...effectively the Sept 2010 rules, only with a 21.5 instead of 25.5, and I'm open to Tekins being used as long as they use nothing more than v183.
> 
> It would be an easy switch if that's what everyone would like to do.
> 
> Denney


I'm game with the rules change.

Oh and btw Denney Tekin replied to my email I sent and told me that the RPM range was wrong for a 17.5TC with our track dimensions. They told me to use a low end of 3000 and high end of 13000. I do not for a split second believe that's the problem. If so your car wouldn't work either. The best part of the email reply was a question of what motor, electronics and radio system I was using. That ought to be a fun reply back to them with every piece of equipment I've hooked up to that car. :lol:


----------



## TimXLB

Andy:

Hi,

it could be the 203 you got... mine was bad. I finally got Tim Stamper to load his onto my laptop and everything fine. now I'm running Win7 Pro and no problems. I'm even running 199/203 in the same folder. if you r coming be there this Saturday I'll bring the N/B along so we can try to load 203.


----------



## Denney

We loaded my v203 onto Andy's laptop, and even used my laptop too...neither worked. The esc out of my car worked ok (with the same set-up I had in it Sat). As for it being the wrong set-up...it was the Jeff Cuffs set-up from the Tekin website...somebody needs to tell Cuffs he's all wrong apparently...

Denney


----------



## TimXLB

Denney/Andy:

Hi,

That's just wrong. mine was wrong from Tekin. Tim S. got me right when I was down there last time. what version of Windows are you running?????? also 32 or 64???? I've seen 64 bit act up on 203


----------



## S. Jerusalem

TimXLB said:


> Denney/Andy:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> That's just wrong. mine was wrong from Tekin. Tim S. got me right when I was down there last time. what version of Windows are you running?????? also 32 or 64???? I've seen 64 bit act up on 203


I'm pretty sure the mini laptops aren't running 64.


----------



## 02CooperS

Genuine Windows XP here on my Alienware, same with Denney's EPCee (Sp?). No 64 bit BS here. It's bad enough I have to put up with that at work. Our software is so old that I have two computers wired up at my desk. One for the new 3D modeling program, and the other with XP to run Autocad and everything else.
The latest email reply I just asked if I could get it replaced since I bought it in mid November and it's still under warranty b/c I'm tired of dealing with it.


----------



## WarpWind

All this is starting to make me think Mike might be onto something with the LRPs. It just bothers me that they're not user upgradeable. If you could update the firmware yourself, I'd be all over that. 

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> All this is starting to make me think Mike might be onto something with the LRPs. It just bothers me that they're not user upgradeable. If you could update the firmware yourself, I'd be all over that.
> 
> Bill.



I will let you know tomorrow, there is an SXX stock spec on the Fed Ex truck coming next day air from Orlando!!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

All this talk about problems with computer interfacing with speedos is too funny. What makes it even funnier is that I just picked up a Tekin RS and Redline 17.5 motor from a Hobby Talk member. It has been mounted but never hooked up to a battery so I guess you could call it new. Just when I was going to go with a Novak without computer interface, I get offered a really good deal on a Tekin system. I'll hang on the the 17.5 as I have hopes to move up to the RCGT class when I can get around the track a little better. In the mean time, I'm in the market for a used 21.5 for VTA. I sure hope my experience with this thing is better than what Andy V1 has had. I'm no where near as computer savy as you guys are. 

Andy V2


----------



## J Blaze

I'm back!! VTA SAT ANYBODY??


----------



## J Blaze

look out marshels!


----------



## Guest

All the Tekin users should be required to run Jaguar bodies......

"England, IS A DAMP COUNTRY"..... 

Mike

* Why didn't the Germans bomb the Lucas plants during WWII? The Germans considered Lucas an ally.
* The Lucas motto: "Get home before dark."
* "And the Lord said 'let there be light'...Joseph Lucas replied 'no way, Lord, no way'."
* Lucas denies having invented darkness. But they still claim "sudden, unexpected darkness".
* Lucas--inventor of the first intermittent wiper.
* Lucas--inventor of the self-dimming headlamp.
* The three-position Lucas switch--DIM, FLICKER and OFF. The other three switch settings--SMOKE, SMOLDER and IGNITE.
* The original anti-theft devices--Lucas Electric products.
* "I've had a Lucas pacemaker for years and have never experienced any prob..."
* If Lucas made guns, wars would not start either.
* Did you hear about the Lucas powered torpedo? It sank.
* It's not true that Lucas, in 1947, tried to get Parliament to repeal Ohm's Law. They withdrew their efforts when they met too much resistance.
* Did you hear the one about the guy that peeked into a Land Rover and asked the owner "How can you tell one switch from another at night, since they all look the same?" "He replied, it doesn't matter which one you use, nothing happens!"
* Back in the '70s Lucas decided to diversify its product line and began manufacturing vacuum cleaners. It was the only product they offered which didn't suck.
* Quality Assurance phoned and advised the Engineering guy that they had trouble with his design shorting out. So he made the wires longer.
* Why do the English drink warm beer? Lucas made the refrigerators, too.
* Alexander Graham Bell invented the Telephone. Thomas Edison invented the Light Bulb. Joseph Lucas invented the Short Circuit.
* Recommended procedure before taking on a repair of Lucas equipment: check the position of the stars, kill a chicken and walk three times clockwise around your car chanting: "Oh mighty Prince of Darkness protect your unworthy servant."
* Lucas systems actually uses AC current; it just has a random frequency.
* Lucas is an acronym for Loose Unsoldered Connections and Splices.
* In the 1980's Lucas tried to get into the newly burgeoning PC market, but they discontinued the product when they couldn make it leak oil.
* Why are there no skyscrpers in London? Lucas makes elevators
* Lucas Factory motto, put in a good day's work then home before dark.
* Why is there no death penalty in England? Lucas makes electric chairs.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The New carpet is down and the new vinyl perimeter boarders are installed.
I just need to finish the layout. Should take about 1/2 hour or so.
We will have practice tonight.


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> All the Tekin users should be required to run Jaguar bodies......
> 
> "England, IS A DAMP COUNTRY".....
> 
> Mike
> 
> * Why didn't the Germans bomb the Lucas plants during WWII? The Germans considered Lucas an ally.
> * The Lucas motto: "Get home before dark."
> * "And the Lord said 'let there be light'...Joseph Lucas replied 'no way, Lord, no way'."
> * Lucas denies having invented darkness. But they still claim "sudden, unexpected darkness".
> * Lucas--inventor of the first intermittent wiper.
> * Lucas--inventor of the self-dimming headlamp.
> * The three-position Lucas switch--DIM, FLICKER and OFF. The other three switch settings--SMOKE, SMOLDER and IGNITE.
> * The original anti-theft devices--Lucas Electric products.
> * "I've had a Lucas pacemaker for years and have never experienced any prob..."
> * If Lucas made guns, wars would not start either.
> * Did you hear about the Lucas powered torpedo? It sank.
> * It's not true that Lucas, in 1947, tried to get Parliament to repeal Ohm's Law. They withdrew their efforts when they met too much resistance.
> * Did you hear the one about the guy that peeked into a Land Rover and asked the owner "How can you tell one switch from another at night, since they all look the same?" "He replied, it doesn't matter which one you use, nothing happens!"
> * Back in the '70s Lucas decided to diversify its product line and began manufacturing vacuum cleaners. It was the only product they offered which didn't suck.
> * Quality Assurance phoned and advised the Engineering guy that they had trouble with his design shorting out. So he made the wires longer.
> * Why do the English drink warm beer? Lucas made the refrigerators, too.
> * Alexander Graham Bell invented the Telephone. Thomas Edison invented the Light Bulb. Joseph Lucas invented the Short Circuit.
> * Recommended procedure before taking on a repair of Lucas equipment: check the position of the stars, kill a chicken and walk three times clockwise around your car chanting: "Oh mighty Prince of Darkness protect your unworthy servant."
> * Lucas systems actually uses AC current; it just has a random frequency.
> * Lucas is an acronym for Loose Unsoldered Connections and Splices.
> * In the 1980's Lucas tried to get into the newly burgeoning PC market, but they discontinued the product when they couldn make it leak oil.
> * Why are there no skyscrpers in London? Lucas makes elevators
> * Lucas Factory motto, put in a good day's work then home before dark.
> * Why is there no death penalty in England? Lucas makes electric chairs.


Priceless!!!!

And not too far off the mark. I owned an old Brit motorcycle for a very short while. All Lucas. The headlight was wired in series with the main electric circuit and the bulb blew out all the time. Not fun to be on a winding road at night and have it suddenly be very dark and very quiet. The bike went completely dead when the headlight blew. Not sure what was more scary, not seeing what is ahead of you or the cars behind you not seeing you. Now that is some quality engineering!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

New outer boreders + New Carpet + New Layout = Alot of fun!!


----------



## woodys3b

Andrew Knapp said:


> New outer boreders + New Carpet + New Layout = Alot of fun!!


+1

The track has great flow and is very fast. Even for a noob like me


----------



## WarpWind

woodys3b said:


> +1
> 
> The track has great flow and is very fast. Even for a noob like me


 If only I had a chassis... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

WarpWind said:


> If only I had a chassis... :tongue:
> 
> Bill.


You always got mike.... hehe


----------



## Guest

Andrew Knapp said:


> You always got mike.... hehe



Actually..... I am the problem on this one!!! 

I suppose if I was a nice guy I would let him drive the Cyclone tomorrow... 

But the question is, am I a nice guy?!??!? 

Mike


----------



## Guest

Walt, I see your peaking in....

Got any good roll-outs and settings for the SXX Stock Spec and X12 13.5 in 1/12th and sedan?

Thanks, and good luck!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Actually..... I am the problem on this one!!!
> 
> I suppose if I was a nice guy I would let him drive the Cyclone tomorrow...
> 
> But the question is, am I a nice guy?!??!?
> 
> Mike


Back to the TC5 again? You don't have to worry about me tomorrow. I'm detemined to run my SC10 without setting it on fire. 

Bill


----------



## 02CooperS

Good luck on that Bill! I finally got Tekin to cave and will be getting my RS replaced under warranty.


----------



## TimXLB

Andy1.2:

Hi,

picked up the breakers.....LMK if we need anything else.

Bill:

I got's what you need right here for your TC5 you want me to bring it???? call me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

TimXLB said:


> Andy1.2:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> picked up the breakers.....LMK if we need anything else.
> 
> Bill:
> 
> I got's what you need right here for your TC5 you want me to bring it???? call me.


Tim & Andy,
Thanks for helping out with the electrical stuff.


----------



## woodys3b

TimXLB said:


> Andy1.2:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> picked up the breakers.....LMK if we need anything else.
> 
> Bill:
> 
> I got's what you need right here for your TC5 you want me to bring it???? call me.


Tim,

I'm just getting ready to head to menards. I'll get everything else we need. I'll bring tools as well.

I'll be there at 9:00 tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## WarpWind

TimXLB said:


> I got's what you need right here for your TC5 you want me to bring it???? call me.


No biggy. I'm just looking forward to building the car. That's the part I enjoy the most. And don't worry about bringing anything for me Saturday. I'll be at BFG seeing if ye olde 4 cell GTB will handle the wild and crazy world of Short Course racing. I'm not too worried. Besides, it says 4 cell on it, and I'm only using a 2 cell battery. :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> No biggy. I'm just looking forward to building the car. That's the part I enjoy the most. And don't worry about bringing anything for me Saturday. I'll be at BFG seeing if ye olde 4 cell GTB will handle the wild and crazy world of Short Course racing. I'm not too worried. Besides, it says 4 cell on it, and I'm only using a 2 cell battery. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.


I asked Novak tech support if the 4-cell GTB could handle 6-cell/2s LiPo and they said yes, except for: no LiPo cutoff and no heat sink, so don't run any crazy motors.


----------



## TimXLB

Andy1.2:

Hi,

I'll be there as close to 9am as I can...( I get to bed around 6am on Fridays). so if I seem a little out of it that's why. I can't find my motor lathe.... I think it was wrecked in the flood we had and was thrown out. I'm still looking tho. maybe someone else has one they can bring?????


----------



## Leonard

Cant make it this week but will be back next week


----------



## woodys3b

Leonard said:


> Cant make it this week but will be back next week


You weren't alone. Not a big turnout today but it sure was fun. Next week should be great for VTA. Can't wait

Andy


----------



## hogmansp

What day and time will be the next VTA race? Have a link on how to get to the track? What are you guy's running for class rules? Thanks Scott


----------



## Tim Stamper

Why v183? Might as well just dump the speedo in a trash can.

All pre v199 are non turbo profiles.

Just wondering.

Tim


----------



## kevinm

Tim Stamper said:


> Why v183? Might as well just dump the speedo in a trash can.
> 
> All pre v199 are non turbo profiles.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Tim


The idea is to make the Tekins equal to the other brands (i.e. cheaper-than-$170 brands) that don't have advanced timing. Turbo isn't the only issue. National rules (coming in Sept.) WILL require you to dump your Tekin in the trash can if your local track adheres to them. We are proposing rules that will allow any brand as long as any form of advanced timing is turned off.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Wtb a time machine to September to see what speed controls will be available without boost. 

Still wondering why not 189, 194 or 198. Really nothing involved in those that push them above and beyond. Trying to figure things out because lots of questions are now coming to me because of the fun series that is being set up. They wanna run "legal" there and are puzzled. 

Too much thought, driving is more fun. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Wtb a time machine to September to see what speed controls will be available without boost.
> 
> Still wondering why not 189, 194 or 198. Really nothing involved in those that push them above and beyond. Trying to figure things out because lots of questions are now coming to me because of the fun series that is being set up. They wanna run "legal" there and are puzzled.
> 
> Too much thought, driving is more fun.
> 
> Tim


JUST RUN THE 189 or don't come.


----------



## Tim Stamper

mrbighead said:


> JUST RUN THE 189 or don't come.


Wasn't the intention of my post to be yelled at. I forgot that people can't ask questions on hobbytalk. I'm not running vta but I seem to be the one that everyone goes to for tekin help. 

Okay. I'm not going to go then.

See you guys at race 2 and 3. 

Tim


----------



## mrbighead

Tim Stamper said:


> Wasn't the intention of my post to be yelled at. I forgot that people can't ask questions on hobbytalk. I'm not running vta but I seem to be the one that everyone goes to for tekin help.
> 
> Okay. I'm not going to go then.
> 
> See you guys at race 2 and 3.
> 
> Tim


 Fred, had set his rules before we decide to come and try to hold a race there. The rules was no boost just 189 you can call or text me I'm done.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Yep. That's why I was just asking. Not trying to stir the poop. Nothing I said questioned the turbo issue. Timing boost will still be available for any profile. That's good enough for most. My question was about 183. And xlb called me an told me. 

Tim


----------



## Denney

Hopefully XLB gave you the correct info...The v183 was mostly Andy Curran & me experimenting to see what the speed differential would be if we went back to the Dual-Mode vs 189-200 timing/no turbo. Didn't seem very conclusive...there is apparently no substitute for corner speed. Unless Fred has ruled otherwise, I assumed we would use any software, v200 or lower, with timing and no turbo (i.e. max timing of "30", no Turbo timing) for this weekend. These are essentially the same rules we ran at the Cleveland Champs, and they seemed to work very well....but I'm open to whatever evryone else would like to run.

Denney


----------



## TimXLB

Denney:

Hi,

I pretty much said that. and also you had the best handling/fastest through the infield VTA out there then Andy's was looking really good when he could some clean laps in.
Fred's was fast..... but nowhere near as good as yours was.
as for the boost issue.... I like the boost so I'll go to MSI. and I'll wait until 09/2010 to play with the 25.5 motor/GTB.


----------



## kevinm

Tim Stamper said:


> Wtb a time machine to September to see what speed controls will be available without boost.
> 
> Still wondering why not 189, 194 or 198. Really nothing involved in those that push them above and beyond. Trying to figure things out because lots of questions are now coming to me because of the fun series that is being set up. They wanna run "legal" there and are puzzled.
> 
> Too much thought, driving is more fun.
> 
> Tim


Tim - Sorry if my reply sounded snotty, but the first line of your post sounded fairly argumentative. Anyway, I'm fairly new to Tekins and don't know the entire history of every revision. What I have concluded is that whatever version came in mine (198 I think) with "timing advance" turned up a little definitely out-performed an ESC that didn't have adjustable timing. The first time this winter that I ran VTA on carpet I was running a Novak for the first 3 rounds. Before the main I stole the Tekin out of my other car and stuck it in the VTA with whatever settings Denney suggested (15° timing maybe?), dropped 3 teeth on the pinion and went basically 1/2 second faster. Nothing I tried during the day with gearing on the Novak made the lap times any better. I could either get punch in the infield and get blown away on the straights or get straightaway speed and get rear-ended in the infield. I've since tested Novaks & Tekins on my dyno and IF the Tekin's timing advance is set to zero (and no turbo), they produce roughly the same RPM and power. Add timing to the Tekin, and RPMs and power go up a bunch. According to Tekin, v183 didn't have any type of advanced timing, which is why they are trying to convince USVTA to allow Tekins with 183 (or maybe 183 with special "chimes" on power-up).

As to whether there will be non-timing ESCs available in September, the answer to this is yes. Novak will still be selling Havocs, LRP will still be selling their AI models, and I'm sure China will still be providing cheap copies under several different labels. They'll keep these models around for the backyard basher market that doesn't want to spend $200+ for a speed control (but they DO want 3s capability and a 3.5T motor :freak.

I personally think we should run 183 and LRPs should be on whatever profile has the least (hopefully zero) timing. On-road racing (especially touring car) is dying, and price has to be at least one of the reasons. The VTA cars always seem to get a lot of interest from spectators. When they ask "How much does it cost?", I'd like to be able to tell them a $100 used TC3, $100 radio, $150 ESC/motor combo, $70 charger and $70 battery is all you need to be competitive. But if it takes a $350-$600 car, a $90 motor, and a $170 ESC+$30 interface (assuming you've got a laptop) to be competitive, now they aren't as interested as they were a minute ago.

* end of rant *


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kevinm said:


> .......On-road racing (especially touring car) is dying, and price has to be at least one of the reasons. The VTA cars always seem to get a lot of interest from spectators. When they ask "How much does it cost?", I'd like to be able to tell them a $100 used TC3, $100 radio, $150 ESC/motor combo, $70 charger and $70 battery is all you need to be competitive. But if it takes a $350-$600 car, a $90 motor, and a $170 ESC+$30 interface (assuming you've got a laptop) to be competitive, now they aren't as interested as they were a minute ago.
> 
> * end of rant *



Boom. End of rant and end of argument. Well put.


----------



## John Warner

Guess I'm not so glad after all that I decided to go with the VTA class vs 12th scale. The main reason I went the sedan route was because VTA was simple, I could use some equipment I already had, it was for the most part inexpensive and the rules in place were easy to understand and abide by. But.... that was last November, what a difference a few months make, and I see it only getting worse.

Looks like sedans will die a slow death after all.

Put a fork in it, I'm done.


----------



## woodys3b

John Warner said:


> Guess I'm not so glad after all that I decided to go with the VTA class vs 12th scale. The main reason I went the sedan route was because VTA was simple, I could use some equipment I already had, it was for the most part inexpensive and the rules in place were easy to understand and abide by. But.... that was last November, what a difference a few months make, and I see it only getting worse.
> 
> Looks like sedans will die a slow death after all.
> 
> Put a fork in it, I'm done.


John,

What's with the long face? I agree that all this high tech crap is a detractor but don't let it get to you. I'm out there with a used brushed motor that needs the comm turned. I have a Novak XRS speedo with reverse. I'm using 10 year old Nimh sport packs and I'm finishing last just about every race. But you know what? I'm having a blast and I can't wait for next Saturday to roll around. I may never win a race but I'm out there racing and it's a thrill.

Andy


----------



## kevinm

John Warner said:


> Guess I'm not so glad after all that I decided to go with the VTA class vs 12th scale. The main reason I went the sedan route was because VTA was simple, I could use some equipment I already had, it was for the most part inexpensive and the rules in place were easy to understand and abide by. But.... that was last November, what a difference a few months make, and I see it only getting worse.
> 
> Looks like sedans will die a slow death after all.
> 
> Put a fork in it, I'm done.


Uh, John ... I think you're missing the point here. The rules most of us are suggesting is that we AREN'T going to go with the "new & improved " Sept. 2010 rules. You won't need to buy anything new except for tires (which wear out) and maybe a body (in the _unlikely _event of a crash). I am lobbying for a "turn off the timing" rule (*NOT* a "you can't run that speedo" rule) so that a racer on a budget can buy the "sport" model ESC and still have a shot at winning.


----------



## kevinm

Funny, this ESC looks JUST LIKE the Hong Kong $89 special in my TC3...but with a different name on it.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYNZ9&P=0


----------



## Guest

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

I will have one!!!!

http://www.redrc.net/2010/02/t-o-p-racing-sabre-fd-chassis/

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS

TimXLB said:


> Andy's was looking really good when he could some clean laps in.


So that means mine looked good for a brief instant, haha!
I think now I'm in the land of needing new batteries. Both 4500's might be toast. The 17.5 car however is a Freakin' Missle! If I could just hang with Mike and his fancy new ESC (and normal sedan tires). The X-Patterns fall off hard after about 3 minutes. I won't be around to race this weekend, but will stop by in the morning.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> So that means mine looked good for a brief instant, haha!
> I think now I'm in the land of needing new batteries. Both 4500's might be toast. The 17.5 car however is a Freakin' Missle! If I could just hang with Mike and his fancy new ESC (and normal sedan tires). The X-Patterns fall off hard after about 3 minutes. I won't be around to race this weekend, but will stop by in the morning.


I feel bad about that, but I was trying to get the esc/car sorted for this weekend.....  

My RCGT car will be back in full effect from now on!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm good with v200 or lower and no Turbo timing for this weekend.


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> I feel bad about that, but I was trying to get the esc/car sorted for this weekend.....
> 
> My RCGT car will be back in full effect from now on!
> 
> Mike


No worries Mike, It was still a blast! I was impressed how well the X-patterns held up vs normal sedan tires.


----------



## Leonard

I'll be there with my xbr and 10 year old chassis this weekend ! Warner, how bout you come out of retirement !


----------



## Denney

Leonard said:


> I'll be there with my xbr and 10 year old chassis this weekend ! Warner, how bout you come out of retirement !


John - Same set-up as Cleveland...so you have no excuses. Your car is still in it's Cleveland configuration, I assume...I'll also show you how to click the "Dual Mode" box, so you'll be all set for later too!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Guess I'm not so glad after all that I decided to go with the VTA class vs 12th scale. The main reason I went the sedan route was because VTA was simple, I could use some equipment I already had, it was for the most part inexpensive and the rules in place were easy to understand and abide by. But.... that was last November, what a difference a few months make, and I see it only getting worse.
> 
> Looks like sedans will die a slow death after all.
> 
> Put a fork in it, I'm done.


Couldn't be further from the truth.
Way more sedans this year compared to last.
So, I guess it looks like we are calling you out!


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth.
> Way more sedans this year compared to last.
> So, I guess it looks like we are calling you out!



Sedans outnumbered 1/12th this last week.

The sedan crowd needs to start coming out on Wednesdays when there is more time to work on getting them dialed in!

Mike


----------



## Denney

kickyfast said:


> Sedans outnumbered 1/12th this last week.
> 
> The sedan crowd needs to start coming out on Wednesdays when there is more time to work on getting them dialed in!
> 
> Mike


Mike - just say what you mean...I can take it..."Denney, your sedan looked like crap last week...you need some practice setting it up"

There...don't we all feel better now?


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Sedans outnumbered 1/12th this last week.
> 
> The sedan crowd needs to start coming out on Wednesdays when there is more time to work on getting them dialed in!
> 
> Mike


*deep sigh* I sure wish I could join in too. If only I had a car.....

:devil:


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> *deep sigh* I sure wish I could join in too. If only I had a car.....
> 
> :devil:


Blame Mockerman........


----------



## cmock

That looks awesome! Thanks Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

nice body, now she needs about 100 stickers on it!!!!


----------



## TimXLB

Bill:


All you have to do is call me and I'll bring the shiny little part I have on my TC5.....


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> *deep sigh* I sure wish I could join in too. If only I had a car.....
> 
> :devil:


Swing by tomorrow night, you should be good to go!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Swing by tomorrow night, you should be good to go!
> 
> Mike


Oh, don't tease me. I don't think I can take much more. It seems like forever since I was ripping off arms on a touring saloon. 

Bill (who may have been watching too much Top Gear as of late)


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Mike - just say what you mean...I can take it..."Denney, your sedan looked like crap last week...you need some practice setting it up"
> 
> There...don't we all feel better now?


Well, now that you mention it..... 

I was more thinking that I get bored playing with my......er..... running touring car by myself on Wednesdays..... 

I have my cheater sedan, 1/12th, and RCGT ready to go for tonight!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Sorry guys, no practice for me tonight. Got a job and its my first night working!!


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Where are you working?


----------



## mrbighead

Fred, you have PM.


----------



## ronbest123

*come out to see pace on satday*

what cost to race////


----------



## Guest

ronbest123 said:


> what cost to race////


Standard fees are $15 for the first class and then $5 for an additional class. 

I am 99% percent certain at least, but hopefully Fred or Andrew can get on here and confirm it.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

ronbest123 said:


> what cost to race////


Mike is correct, $15.00 for 1st class and $5.00 for each additional.


----------



## Mike Howe

Anyone interested in my Xray T1FK 04 roller (a few spare parts) or my Xray T2 007 roller (a few spare parts) 

I also have the Hudy Ultimate setup station I'm trying to part with. Going to put it all on ebay this week. Thought I'd offer some locals first. PM for details.


----------



## Leonard

Fred, what time does it start this saturday?


----------



## WarpWind

Hey Denny, what settings are you running on your Tekin for 17.5? Seems I'll be joining in the festivities this weekend. Huzzah!

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Seems I'll be joining in the festivities this weekend. Huzzah!


And you will all feel the wrath of my shaf..... Errr, aluminum, tubular mechanical coupling!!!! 

Uh...... :drunk:

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Leonard said:


> Fred, what time does it start this saturday?


Leonard, Doors open at 9:00am and racing at 11:30am


----------



## ronbest123

*mike howe*

to mike howe how do want set up station, let no come satday to trak,
or call me 586-596-8323


----------



## John Warner

Looks like I've been called out......

Plans are to be there this weekend, car in hand.


----------



## mely

does anyone have the adress to were the track is located.

i have a couple of cars that need to be beat on.


----------



## 02CooperS

Great, the one weekend everyone flocks to the track and I'm stuck waiting for Comcast to come by the house to hook up my HD box!


----------



## mely

what classes do you guys run. So i know what to bring with me.
that way i can set the car up before i get their. This is my first shot at
carpet racing. iam sure its just as fun as running dirt. This is what i got to run
this weekend


----------



## Guest

mely said:


> what classes do you guys run. So i know what to bring with me.
> that way i can set the car up before i get their. This is my first shot at
> carpet racing. iam sure its just as fun as running dirt. This is what i got to run
> this weekend


It looks like you will be good to go for rubber touring! Just throw a 17.5 in and your all set.

I recommend Hohwarts KO Grand Prix set-up as a good starting point with a few changes (if that is a TC5 under the shell).

Silver bar on the front, 35 weight in the back and 50 weight up front. Full "Jack" in the back and about 1/2 of the inside up front.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

mely said:


> does anyone have the adress to were the track is located.
> 
> i have a couple of cars that need to be beat on.


The official address is:
Rogers Plaza Town Center 972 Rogers Plaza SW Wyoming, MI 49509
It's on 28th Street one light west of 131 on the south side of the road.


----------



## Denney

John Warner said:


> Looks like I've been called out......
> 
> Plans are to be there this weekend, car in hand.


Will be great to see you again...as long as "car in hand" means "car on track racing..."

Denney


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Hey Denny, what settings are you running on your Tekin for 17.5? Seems I'll be joining in the festivities this weekend. Huzzah!
> 
> Bill.


Here is a set-up that won some "Snowbirds" race.... Probably a bunch of blue hairs with modded scooters.... But for the sake of argument....

I imagine a 6.5 might be a good place to start with 17.5....

Mike


----------



## mrbighead

WarpWind said:


> Hey Denny, what settings are you running on your Tekin for 17.5? Seems I'll be joining in the festivities this weekend. Huzzah!
> 
> Bill.


Will you guys have a 17.5 rubber class tommorrow?


----------



## Guest

mrbighead said:


> Will you guys have a 17.5 rubber class tommorrow?


Yes.... It is a pretty strong class now (well, strong for this neck of the woods).

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mely

kickyfast said:


> It looks like you will be good to go for rubber touring! Just throw a 17.5 in and your all set.
> 
> I recommend Hohwarts KO Grand Prix set-up as a good starting point with a few changes (if that is a TC5 under the shell).
> 
> Silver bar on the front, 35 weight in the back and 50 weight up front. Full "Jack" in the back and about 1/2 of the inside up front.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Thank you sir


----------



## Guest

mely said:


> Thank you sir



Be sure to hit me up in the morning if you have any questions! I know my way around a TC5 pretty well.... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## mely

Fred Knapp said:


> The official address is:
> Rogers Plaza Town Center 972 Rogers Plaza SW Wyoming, MI 49509
> It's on 28th Street one light west of 131 on the south side of the road.



Thanks for the adress

what time do you guys normally get done so i can
tell the old lady when ill be home so i dont get grounded


----------



## mely

kickyfast said:


> Be sure to hit me up in the morning if you have any questions! I know my way around a TC5 pretty well....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


i could use some help on it

its just a tc3 with some rigged up stuff on it lol


----------



## Guest

mely said:


> i could use some help on it
> 
> its just a tc3 with some rigged up stuff on it lol


Interesting..... The motor wires looked like they were heading towards the drivers side. 

You will not be short of help on a TC3..... There will be multiple very, very experienced (former) TC3 racers there tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## mely

what gears do you think i should have

i didnt want to shorten the wires so i could 
flop back in my offroad stuff


----------



## Guest

mely said:


> what gears do you think i should have


That used to be an easy answer, not so much anymore. Which speedo?

Mike


----------



## mely

i got 17.5 ballistic motor with havoc pro


----------



## kevinm

For a 17.5 in a TC3 with a Novak ESC, the simple answer is "biggest pinion you've got with the smallest spur". Novak suggests a 3.5 final ratio, so something like 41/60 (48 pitch) or 55/89 (64 pitch). (Yes, they really do make pinions that big and spurs that small.)


----------



## mely

i think the biggest i got is 35/69 if somebody got some extra gears they can
part with let me know


----------



## mrbighead

Kevinm, are you racing Tommorrow?


----------



## kevinm

mrbighead said:


> Kevinm, are you racing Tommorrow?


I'm planning on it. Vta and maybe 17.5 if I can figure out why the back end of the car keeps trying to pass the front end. :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

kevinm said:


> I'm planning on it. Vta and maybe 17.5 if I can figure out why the back end of the car keeps trying to pass the front end. :freak:


I will be there VTA and 17.5 rubber tires.


----------



## mely

what kind of classes do you guys run
just wondering


----------



## Fred Knapp

mely said:


> Thanks for the adress
> 
> what time do you guys normally get done so i can
> tell the old lady when ill be home so i dont get grounded


We are usually done around 4:30/5:00pm



mely said:


> what kind of classes do you guys run
> just wondering


You can expect to see 1/12 13.5, 1/10 touring Sedan rubber tire and 1/10 Vintage trans Am spec class.


----------



## mely

thanks for all the info guys. see ya at the track


----------



## John Warner

Well, as luck would have it..... I guess my calling out has to be withdrawn. Garrett's car broke down out in Delton and dad has to go get it in the morning and tow it home to work on it.


But on another note, I managed to charge a 2008 Toyota Prius's battery today with my "Ice charger". The batteries are Nickle Metal Hydrides and are composed of 28 6 cell @ 7.2 volts for a total of 201.6 volts. Took all day to charge 28 cells though. (Ended up overcharging it a little for a total of 211.9 volts) Should have a little more pull coming off the corners!


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> But on another note, I managed to charge a 2008 Toyota Prius's battery today with my "Ice charger". The batteries are Nickle Metal Hydrides and are composed of 28 6 cell @ 7.2 volts for a total of 201.6 volts. Took all day to charge 28 cells though. (Ended up overcharging it a little for a total of 211.9 volts) Should have a little more pull coming off the corners!


John, in a hybrid? Uh, huh? 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Starting in 2004 to the current models, the standard Prius battery is a *Panasonic* Metal Case Prismatic Module. Prior to 2004 and as early as 2000 the battery used was a *Panasonic* Plastic Case Prismatic Module. The first generation was sold only in Japan. Of the 70,000 sold a small but significant number of vehicles had problems with the battery pack. Furthermore, the battery pack was so large it took up the entire space between the trunk and the cabin. This led to changes in the Generation II models whose stacks were significantly smaller and far more reliable. 

97 Prius
(Generation I)
Japan Only 00 Prius
(Generation II) 04 Prius
(Generation III) 2010 Prius
(Generation IV) 
Form Factor Cylindrical Prismatic Prismatic Prismatic 
Cells (Modules) 240 (40) 228 (38) 168 *(28)* 168 (28) 
Nominal Voltage 288.0 V 273.6 V *201.6 V* 201.6 V 
Nominal Capacity 6.0Ah 6.5Ah *6.5Ah *6.5Ah 
Specific Power 800 W/kg 1000 W/kg 1300 W/kg 1310 W/kg 
Specific Energy 40 Wh/kg 46 Wh/kg 46 Wh/kg 44 Wh/kg 
Module Weight 1090g 1050g 1045g 1040g 
Module Dimensions 35(oc)x384(L) 19.6x106x275 19.6x106x285 19.6x106x285


----------



## John Warner

And Toyota claims that not one has required a battery replacement due to malfunction or "wearing out." The only replacement batteries sold--at the retail price of $3000--have been for cars that were involved in accidents. Toyota further claims that the *nickel-metal hydride (NiMH) battery packs used in all Prius models* are expected to last the life of the car with very little to no degradation in power capability.

I also have pictures I'll post later.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Howe

Not sure if any locals are interested, but I also have about 7 set's of Parma Cyan and Magenta sedan tires NIP I'd like to get rid off.. Along with a Hudy Tire Truer (Not the Automatic one)

Everything I want to sell will be posted this coming week in the Trade forums. Out of town until tomorrow night.


----------



## John Warner

Toyota Prius battery.........


----------



## harmocy

John Warner said:


> Toyota Prius battery.........


Now I don't care who you are that's funny right there!!!


----------



## mely

pic of the day. Ill get video tomarrow

had alot of fun today guys ill be back. link to some more pics 02/06/10
http://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae293/mebmike28/Rapid Competition RC Raceway/


----------



## mely




----------



## woodys3b

What a great day of VTA racing. Hat's off to Denney and Fred for an amazing display of driving and sportsmanship in the A-main. Made me glad to be in the B-main so I could watch it all unfold.:thumbsup:

Also, a big :thumbsup: to Julie who drove a flawless race to take home the B-main.

Andy


----------



## ronbest123

*to mike howe*

mike call ron 586 596 8323


----------



## Max

track looks great guys!


----------



## mrbighead

I like to thank all the races that came to the first leg of the VTA race of MI, Fred ran a good program. I guess I will see some of you on March 14,2010 for the next race.


----------



## parafire

woodys3b said:


> What a great day of VTA racing. Hat's off to Denney and Fred for an amazing display of driving and sportsmanship in the A-main. Made me glad to be in the B-main so I could watch it all unfold.:thumbsup:
> 
> Also, a big :thumbsup: to Julie who drove a flawless race to take home the B-main.
> 
> Andy


I agree Andy, Julie did a great job, it was fun racing with the group from out of town. And nothing wrong with being in the B-main, we have just as much FUN!

Mark


----------



## J Blaze

sweet race Julie I'll get ya next time.


----------



## J Blaze

this was great fun I'm going to get another one for 17.5 rubber sudan. good racing. it was cool how I think sombody dif won each heat.


----------



## Mike Howe

*Xray car for sale!*

Hey everyone, just wanted to give ya'll a heads up. If you know anyone looking for a sedan. Trying to clean out my closet. Here's the link to my RC Swap and Sale post. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3204744#post3204744


----------



## Guest

mrbighead said:


> I like to thank all the races that came to the first leg of the VTA race of MI, Fred ran a good program. I guess I will see some of you on March 14,2010 for the next race.


It was awesome swapping fast laps with you all day. I think you and Bill had the better cars in the main and would have had me if it wasn't for traffic.

I am planning on heading down to MSI next Sunday if the stars align right.

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I am planning on heading down to MSI next Sunday if the stars align right.


I'm in. Haven't had a chance to run at MSI yet. Might even drag the 1/12th scale along.

Bill.


----------



## ronbest123

come and fun/////


----------



## Guest

I wonder if this will lure a few people over to RCGT? 

Mike


----------



## camaro10

cool car body who is making it?


----------



## Guest

camaro10 said:


> cool car body who is making it?


HPI. They don't have a release date yet. Hopefully soon.

And for Bill.....

So now we need a Vintage DTM/BTCC/JTCC class.....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## camaro10

I'll be getting one of those for sure when they come out


----------



## 02CooperS

Totally dig the Bimmer body.


----------



## 02CooperS

How about the Zonda F?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Rosa Park Circle Competition*

I'm working with the City to organize a competition race at Rosa Park Circle this sumer July or August.
Hopefully some of you will be interested.
This could work out to be a good thing for the hobby.
Thoughts please.


----------



## J Blaze

02CooperS said:


> How about the Zonda F?


THAT THINGS SWEAT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

Yes That Will Work Also!


----------



## mely

02/06/10 VTA VIDEO. LITTLE CRAPY ON THE FILMING BUT 
SOMETHING TO WATCH


----------



## Denney

02CooperS said:


> Totally dig the Bimmer body.


Me too...

Bonus points for knowing the difference between a "Bimmer" and a "Beemer" too.


----------



## woodys3b

I'm really looking forward to the day I can move up to RCGT. But at the risk of sounding like an old fuddy duddy, and being a new guy makes me really reluctant to throw this out there, I think it would be an even more popular class if it were more aligned with VTA. Just hear me out then feel free to tell me to pack sand.

The allure of RCGT is realistic, sexy bodies and wheels which make for more realistic looking racing. I'm all over that. For me, that is a big part of RC in general. However, when I see you guys turning laps at the speed of light with your 17.5 touring cars with a GT body, something gets lost. It just doesn't look right. The racing isn't as close either. I look at the video of the VTA A-main and think that if the RCGT used 21.5 motors, it would make for more realistic and close racing which is just what I'm looking for. I grew up in the muscle car era and even traveled with my parents to Elkhart Lake and Watkins Glen to see real Trans-Am racing. But I get more excited by the GT bodies than the VTA bodies. One last point. A lot of time and money goes into a good looking RCGT body. They would last a lot longer if the speeds were brought down a bit as well.

Ok, I made my point so fire away.

Andy


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> I look at the video of the VTA A-main and think that if the RCGT used 21.5 motors, it would make for more realistic and close racing which is just what I'm looking for.
> 
> Ok, I made my point so fire away.
> 
> Andy


I agree completely, in fact a few of us have already had this discussion and were leaning this way. Admittedly I was against it in the beginning until I realized that the body and x-pattern tires weren't giving anything (well maybe 2 tenths) up to "race spec" gear.

17.5 is far too fast with the speedos today to give a new racer a fighting chance.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## parafire

mely said:


> 02/06/10 VTA VIDEO. LITTLE CRAPY ON THE FILMING BUT
> SOMETHING TO WATCH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McuC7-aMnZQ


Nice video Mike, that was a fun race to watch.


----------



## J Blaze

mely said:


> 02/06/10 VTA VIDEO. LITTLE CRAPY ON THE FILMING BUT
> SOMETHING TO WATCH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McuC7-aMnZQ


O M G I'm FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I see where the 20lbs are right in the GUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Howe

Hey guys, trying to sell my Truer now.. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3208699#post3208699


----------



## Fred Knapp

mely said:


> 02/06/10 VTA VIDEO. LITTLE CRAPY ON THE FILMING BUT
> SOMETHING TO WATCH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McuC7-aMnZQ


Thanks for putting the video up, that's great.


----------



## mely

J Blaze said:


> O M G I'm FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I see where the 20lbs are right in the GUT!!!!!!!


it must be the camera


----------



## J Blaze

not at all its me I checked last night!!!!!


----------



## Denney

They say "The camera adds ten pounds"...I guess the question is...how many other cameras were there Saturday?


----------



## WarpWind

So, will there be practice tonight? Kinda itching to run again.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> So, will there be practice tonight? Kinda itching to run again.




No practice for me..... It is the wife's birthday.....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney said:


> Me too...
> 
> Bonus points for knowing the difference between a "Bimmer" and a "Beemer" too.


It would have been major Negative points if I hadn't since I own one. Even though it's branded as MINI, it's all BMW underneath.



kickyfast said:


> I agree completely, in fact a few of us have already had this discussion and were leaning this way. Admittedly I was against it in the beginning until I realized that the body and x-pattern tires weren't giving anything (well maybe 2 tenths) up to "race spec" gear.
> 
> 17.5 is far too fast with the speedos today to give a new racer a fighting chance.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


X2, well said Mike. I don't mind slowing the cars down a touch either. It's cool to have them shoot out of the corner like a rocket, but it's a white knuckle ride to hang on like that for 6 minutes.


----------



## woodys3b

I learned something last night. Not all 48 pitch gears are the same. My Tamiya has the Japanees version and all the pinions available locally are the US version. Long story short...... Anyone have a US 48 pitch 70 tooth spur that I can use on Saturday? I'll run to the LHS's when they open on Saturday but I want to have a pack up plan in case they don't have one.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

I have both a 69 & 72 48p that I can bring with me you can borrow Andy.

And yes I will be there on Sat. Might only be able to run one class since two of my batt's may be toast and I only ordered replacements last night. I'm switching back to Orion packs with the release of their new Molecular packs. I was talking w/ Roy last night and he really likes the one's he has.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> I'm switching back to Orion packs with the release of their new Molecular packs. I was talking w/ Roy last night and he really likes the one's he has.


I have one with about 6 runs on it that I bought to test, it is the 4600. $60 and it's yours!

And.....

Mike


----------



## kevinm

woodys3b said:


> I learned something last night. Not all 48 pitch gears are the same. My Tamiya has the Japanees version and all the pinions available locally are the US version. Long story short...... Anyone have a US 48 pitch 70 tooth spur that I can use on Saturday? I'll run to the LHS's when they open on Saturday but I want to have a pack up plan in case they don't have one.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


The Tamiya gears are probably what's called "0.5 module", which is slightly different from 48 pitch. Metric gears don't use the term "pitch", even though some people refer to them as "metric 48 pitch". If you're running a TC3, you might want to get a 60T spur (made by Robinson). Then you won't need to get such large pinions.


----------



## Denney

Kevin - I think he's running a TA-05...

Andy - I'll be cycling your batts on my swanky new charger tonight...so I'll let you know what I find out.

Mike - Based on the discharge curves it looks like the Trinity is the one to have..._for sale_...lol!

Denney


----------



## woodys3b

Andy,

Thanks for letting me use your gears.

Kevin,

Yep, TA05 V2. But thanks for the input. I'll be switching it over to US 48 pitch as soon as I can. Consider yourself lucky that you didn't hear the horrible sounds that came out of my car last night with a US Pinion on a Japanees spur gear. Not pretty!

Denney,

Thanks. How much did you offer those to me for? Can't remember and I want to have the right amount of cash with me.

All,

Will rubber tire TC and RCGT be 17.5 or 21.5 on Saturday?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Mike - Based on the discharge curves it looks like the Trinity is the one to have..._for sale_...lol!


In all fairness that is one of the old trinity packs from LiPos early days and should probably be removed.

I have seen there new stuff run and it is pretty good.

I have done some more since this and the Thunderpower (big surprise 'eh....) are the packs to have. They also fit really well in all cars as an added bonus.

Mike


----------



## Denney

Andy (v.2) - $50 for both...I intend to have a 21.5 in my sedan.


----------



## woodys3b

Denney said:


> Andy (v.2) - $50 for both...I intend to have a 21.5 in my sedan.


So Leo should be ok with brushed 27 turn and 6 cell nimh batteries this week. He'll have a Tekin 21.5 and RS after that. His birthday in the 18th. 

You have a pm coming.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## J Blaze

hay Fred are we in the VTA going to stay with the 21.5 or are we going to change to the new 25.5 ? not sure yet thats fine to just have a chance to pic up another 21.5 cheap.


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> I have one with about 6 runs on it that I bought to test, it is the 4600. $60 and it's yours!
> 
> And.....
> 
> Mike


Sold!!!

And I'll drop in the 21.5 in my sedan as well.


----------



## J Blaze

hay Mr. cooper do you have that zonda body that thing looks cool.
if not who does?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> hay Fred are we in the VTA going to stay with the 21.5 or are we going to change to the new 25.5 ? not sure yet thats fine to just have a chance to pic up another 21.5 cheap.


I would really like to stay with the 21.5


----------



## J Blaze

thats cool with me 21.5 and no bust or I mean boost (minds in the gutter)


----------



## harmocy

J Blaze said:


> thats cool with me 21.5 and no bust or I mean boost (minds in the gutter)


Well we all need both don't we???


----------



## J Blaze

yes we do!


----------



## 02CooperS

J Blaze said:


> hay Mr. cooper do you have that zonda body that thing looks cool.
> if not who does?



I don't have one, HPI makes it though.


----------



## J Blaze

cool thanks.


----------



## mrbighead

J Blaze said:


> cool thanks.


Hey J Blaze, did you get your car working yet, I hope to come back before the season is over.


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Andy (v.2) - $50 for both...I intend to have a 21.5 in my sedan.





02CooperS said:


> And I'll drop in the 21.5 in my sedan as well.



So, will this be "boost" or "non-boost" class? 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

That is a good question. I was assuming it would be a "boost" class, just drop in the 21.5 and re-gear if needed.

Danny @ SMC thinks the problem with the packs I have are from storing them fully charged. He told me to send them in and he'll hook me up with a discount on a couple new packs. How sweet is that?

Hey Mike, is that 4600 pack one with 4mm bullet connector tubes or deans plugs?


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Hey Mike, is that 4600 pack one with 4mm bullet connector tubes or deans plugs?


SMC has awesome customer service, and some of the best packs out there. A 2 yearish old 4000mah SMC 25ish C pack can take on the latest and greatest..... And usually comes out ahead! 

Bullet connectors, and don't feel bad about passing on it! 

Mike


----------



## Denney

I was thinking RCGT/Sedan would be what some are calling "open speed control"...i.e. any timing, turbo, special blinky lights, etc...This should also equalize the performance between RCGT tires & "regular" touring slicks too, I think.

We have a "non-boost" class already...VTA.

Denney


----------



## WarpWind

So, does anyone have any ideas for a FDR for a boosted 21.5?

Bill


----------



## Denney

Bill - Last week in VTA with timing (no turbo) I was at 5.0...so I'm thinking with the same setup you had in 17.5 (depending on motor) you would probably be ~5.2-5.7.


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> SMC has awesome customer service, and some of the best packs out there. A 2 yearish old 4000mah SMC 25ish C pack can take on the latest and greatest..... And usually comes out ahead!
> 
> Bullet connectors, and don't feel bad about passing on it!
> 
> Mike


I'll still take it Mike, I just need to solder up an adapter from Deans to bullet tonight.


----------



## hyena boy

I have some good news. I have been offered a job with JCI in Holland. I will start the last week of Feb. So maybe I will be able to race sooner than later.

Jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

Saturday Feb 20
Our on-road scheldule we be Two heats and a main.
We will need to set up for the Oval Champs around 4:00pm.


----------



## 02CooperS

Oh Hell Yes. Now this is a MINI!


----------



## CHINO34

*hey*

Hello there I was wondering if anyone here is sellin a 12 scale oval roller, if so please pm anytime thanks!!! great vta racing!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> Oh Hell Yes. Now this is a MINI!


Very cool!

Is there enough interest in Mini's to get a class going? Leo has a Tamiya m chassis that's ready to race. I think it's the race version. He says its the most fun car to drive that he has and he has a bunch of them. I could easily be talked into this class as well. I love the old school Tamiya mini body.

Missed you last night. I'll return your gear on Saturday.

Andy V2


----------



## 02CooperS

Denney and I have several Minis and would love to start a class of these. They are a complete blast to drive. We both have the M05R's and a couple M03's between us. ANDREW has one too (HINT). I picked up one of the EZ-Run 13T brushless systems for $70 that pretty much is the spec system that the Auzzie guys swear by, and they are pretty comparable speed wise to the black can speed tuned motors, as long as you don't timing boost it. We've also thrown around the idea of a cheap spec tire and inserts for these as well. The $6.50pr. M-Chassis clicks are pretty good and tire wear is nearly non-existent using the hard 60D inserts in front and standard inserts out back.

The picture is the X-Evo conversion, which I couldn't pass up. Speedtech has them for $85, but wouldn't be all that fair against a basically stock M03 or M05.

No problem about the gear, I'll get it on Saturday.


----------



## woodys3b

*New body for RCGT*

Made for the TA05 with IFS. Coming soon!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## S. Jerusalem

*)))***FOR SALE***(((*


JR 9100s (150 oz. .08 sec @ 4.8v/ 180 oz. .06 sec @ 6.0v) $70

JR 9000s (125 oz. .06 sec @ 6.0v; brand new gears) $40**SOLD**


Local only. PM if interested.


----------



## kzoolou

02CooperS said:


> Oh Hell Yes. Now this is a MINI!


What scale is this? Model?


----------



## TimXLB

Jason:

Hi,

Call me


----------



## S. Jerusalem

TimXLB said:


> Jason:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Call me


YGPM dude.


----------



## 02CooperS

kzoolou said:


> What scale is this? Model?


It's the X-Evo conversion for the 1/10th scale Tamiya M-03/05 fwd Mini Coopers.

Here is a better linky.


----------



## J Blaze

kzoolou said:


> What scale is this? Model?


it dont matter he dont race on road!!!hahahhahhahahahha.:wave:
jk


----------



## TimXLB

Jim:

Hi,

call me.


----------



## 02CooperS

J Blaze said:


> it dont matter he dont race on road!!!hahahhahhahahahha.:wave:
> jk


The same thing could be said about you lately!!! HaHa!


----------



## WarpWind

Robertson, you running stock 1/12th scale this weekend?

Bill.


----------



## MikeBob

I'm Not Sure.


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> I'm Not Sure.


What, you haven't quit, have you..... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

I have, well sort of.......

Bailing out of the sedan once again, but this time returning to the oval scene!


----------



## Denney

I'll bring mine out...if the thought of crashing into me for 8 minutes doesn't scare you off...



WarpWind said:


> Robertson, you running stock 1/12th scale this weekend?
> 
> Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> I have, well sort of.......
> 
> Bailing out of the sedan once again, but this time returning to the oval scene!


Hey, if your heart's not in it, it's not worth making yourself miserable over it. But if you ever do get bored, I vote for a celebrity announcer from time to time. :thumbsup:



Denney said:


> I'll bring mine out...if the thought of crashing into me for 8 minutes doesn't scare you off...


Uh, when's the last time you saw me run my 1/12th scale. I do a great impression of a circus monkey hopped up on meth pretending to be a race car driver. Some day I will win the fight with those poles on the track. :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> But if you ever do get bored, I vote for a celebrity announcer from time to time. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bill.


I'd love to! I was there this past Sunday for the big trophy race and had the pleasure of announcing for most of the day.
Still not good at it, but I enjoy doing it just the same! But "celebrity" announcer?...... HaHaHa!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Some trade secrets....*

I figure it is time again to "give up" with some of my secret stash of resources.....

http://www.petitrc.com/index.php?page=spings_oils

This has piston comparison charts, spring charts, and oil charts. Good stuff!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Thanks for the charts Mike. Now I don't have to buy the $11 per bottle XRay shock oil any more. Wrenching like mad on the sedan to get a new setup Denney gave me to try to rid me of the pesky traction rolling.


----------



## mredzadventure

John Warner said:


> I'd love to! I was there this past Sunday for the big trophy race and had the pleasure of announcing for most of the day.
> Still not good at it, but I enjoy doing it just the same! But "celebrity" announcer?...... HaHaHa!!!!


Can I have your autograph


----------



## John Warner

mredzadventure said:


> Can I have your autograph


And I suppose you'd like that on the bottom of a blank check, right?


----------



## jblades

What's been the biggest class and what day do you run roadcourse. Thinking of coming out this weekend and if I need to prep a rubber tire car I will. Anyone racing mod touring on foam.


----------



## WarpWind

jblades said:


> What's been the biggest class and what day do you run roadcourse. Thinking of coming out this weekend and if I need to prep a rubber tire car I will. Anyone racing mod touring on foam.


Vintage Trans Am and stock rubber have been the largest touring classes. No one that I know of is running foam tires anymore. 

Bill


----------



## networxinc

What are you guys running on Saturdays?


----------



## WarpWind

networxinc said:


> What are you guys running on Saturdays?


Saturday morning is road course and then stadium racing in the evening. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> What are you guys running on Saturdays?


Vintage Trans Am
Stock touring rubber
13.5 1/12
Mini Cooper
Doors open at 9:00am, racing at Noon.


----------



## networxinc

What type of cars are the Vintage Trans Am?


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> What type of cars are the Vintage Trans Am?


Associated TC5's and TC3's
Xray's
TA05's


----------



## networxinc

I brought my 12 scale touring out there last year, think they mind I run it against the 1/10 touring?


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> I brought my 12 scale touring out there last year, think they mind I run it against the 1/10 touring?


Bring it out, we'll get you racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*3/11-3/13: West Michigan Racecar Show at Rogers Plaza*

I'd like to run a race program each evening for this show.
Would anyone be interested in participating?
http://www.westmichiganracing.com/
Free entry Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I'd like to run a race program each evening for this show.
> Would anyone be interested in participating?
> http://www.westmichiganracing.com/
> Free entry Thursday and Friday.


I'll be there!!! That will be one busy weekend with MSI on Sunday.... :freak:

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Sure, Why not. We could get a nice little group of Mini's racing as well.


----------



## Denney

02CooperS said:


> Sure, Why not. We could get a nice little group of Mini's racing as well.


Sure...just save some of the funnest RC racing on the planet for when I get home from Florida too...


----------



## racer brand x

sir what are you running and what is the costs and schedules for this i have 1/12th scale 1/10th scale touring stadium trucks and mini stadium trucks thanks also legend car


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> Sure, Why not. We could get a nice little group of Mini's racing as well.


I think a few Short Course trucks would be good too. I'll bring mine out.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

lets doo it !!!


----------



## woodys3b

I'm in for VTA and Minis.

I'll bring Leo if he can get the time off. He'll most likely be able to make it at least two of the three days. He'll run rubber tc/rcgt and minis.

I assume that Thursday and Friday will be evening racing and Saturday will be the normal schedule, correct?


----------



## JimmyJon

has all seen tekin response for using 1s lipo and 7.2volt rx pack?


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> I'm in for VTA and Minis.
> 
> I'll bring Leo if he can get the time off. He'll most likely be able to make it at least two of the three days. He'll run rubber tc/rcgt and minis.
> 
> I assume that Thursday and Friday will be evening racing and Saturday will be the normal schedule, correct?


You are correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## PreFontainerc76

I might be able to come that saturday but i have play practice thursday and friday.


----------



## tom konesni

Well, It's going on my third weekend of working instead of playing with toy cars.
I already know next weekend out out also. I hope to get back soon.


----------



## WarpWind

You guys are missing a good time here in Cleveland. The Gate is a very nice facility. And I've learned that boards aren't so scary. So far.

So far Slaughter is sitting third in both stock rubber touring and stock 1/12th scale. I've managed a slightly less impressive 6th in stock rubber touring. But Gawd this track is fun! And despite all the boards, I've actually managed to finish every race I've started. Weird, huh?

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Sweet Bill, you and Mike keep up the good runs and show those Ohio Boys we know what we're doing.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Sweet Bill, you and Mike keep up the good runs and show those Ohio Boys we know what we're doing.


Only 8th in 1/12th..... The track got faster, and I blew out the last two rounds....  Off to redeem myself with one last round (the Black Diamond is lacking the horsepower....)

Mike


----------



## Guest

They were some brutal mains and a race of attrition, but in the end slow and steady (along with the Cyclones durability and knowing the value of a fan) paid off and I took the stock rubber main.

Finished 7th in 1/12th, I feel I could have placed better if I hadn't spent the first minute or so getting used to the ridiculous power of the Tekin I popped in for the main......

Mike


----------



## Tim Stamper

the cars looked good Mike. Gratz on the Win and the (finally)fast 12th.

Only took 3 tried to get it rolling, but seems like it was the right choice.

Tim


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> They were some brutal mains and a race of attrition, but in the end slow and steady (along with the Cyclones durability and knowing the value of a fan) paid off and I took the stock rubber main.
> 
> Finished 7th in 1/12th, I feel I could have placed better if I hadn't spent the first minute or so getting used to the ridiculous power of the Tekin I popped in for the main......
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Way to go man! That's awesome!!

Andy


----------



## woodys3b

What time will the doors open for Thursday and Friday evenings racing?

Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> What time will the doors open for Thursday and Friday evenings racing?
> 
> Andy


Nice Job Mike!!!:thumbsup:
Andy, doors will be open at 5:00pm each day.


----------



## hyena boy

i am hoping to make it out on sat. when is the car show at the mall again?


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> i am hoping to make it out on sat. when is the car show at the mall again?


Here you go!


Fred Knapp said:


> 3/11-3/13: West Michigan Racecar Show at Rogers Plaza
> I'd like to run a race program each evening for this show.
> Would anyone be interested in participating?
> http://www.westmichiganracing.com/
> Free entry Thursday and Friday.


----------



## J Blaze

nice job to both of ya!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*3/11-3/13: West Michigan Racecar Show at Rogers Plaza *
I'd like to run a race program each evening for this show.

Thurday and Friday this week Doors will open at 5:00pm each evening.
*Free entry Thursday and Friday.*
Should be a great time with great exposure!!

http://www.westmichiganracing.com/


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fox 17 is at the mall right now. Everybody grab their gear and get to the mall! Emily Richett.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## J Blaze

whats are ya running to night?


----------



## Fred Knapp

VTA
Touring Sedan 
1/12
Mini Cooper


----------



## J Blaze

see ya soon!!!


----------



## networxinc

You guys run rubbers on the mini coopers?


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> You guys run rubbers on the mini coopers?


Yes Sir.


----------



## crashmaster

the mini's like to be protected


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> the mini's like to be protected


Get one, get protected.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Alright, we have something different for the next few weeks.
We put the straight-a-way on the driver stand side of the track.......
Hold on,........ We have a temporary driver stand on the pit side of the track.
This will make for an extra long straight-a-way and big sweeper that cork screws into the infield. It will be a blast. Come and try it out.


----------



## 02CooperS

Should really mix it up and have every race run counterclockwise as well.


----------



## woodys3b

Hold on Andy, lets not get too crazy. I have a hard enough time going the right direction. The new track layout is a lot of fun.

BTW, for those that are looking for Mini tires like me, Horizon has them in stock now. Part number TAM50683. But, of course, the hard inner foams are out of stock. I suppose you could reuse your old foams or run the soft ones which they do have in stock (TAM50686)

See you all Saturday for Mini Mania:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

myatomioc.com has them in stock also, and for $2.35/pr cheaper, plus they have all of the inserts in stock.

So if I cop out and run the larger diameter treaded tire over the ones we agreed on, how much more faster will that make me than everyone else, hahaha!

Sorry, but the door was left open way too far not to say something.

Does anyone know if Terry made true with his talk about getting a Mini?

Btw, I did get the Xevo conversion finished and will have that with me on Saturday for some testing.


----------



## woodys3b

Crap! More wasted money. Oh well, it wasn't much. Myatomic is awesome!

If we want to agree to a spec tire for mini racing at our track, I'm all for it. Perhaps we should have an informal meeting on Saturday morning and come up with some specs. I think anything we can do to keep the racing even and the cost down will just make it better. 

Terry is still talking about it and asking lots of questions. Hasn't pulled the trigger yet though.

I'll be painting my 510 body today so stand by for another orange and blue car performing astonishing aerobatics this Saturday.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Did someone say mod 12th scale for tomorrow?????


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Did someone say mod 12th scale for tomorrow?????


And mod touring..... Cha-ching!

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

*proposed Mini Rules*

Since we didn't get around to having a Mini meeting yesterday and because I think this needs to be hammered out before the class gets out of control, I would like to propose the following rules for the Mini class. The idea is to keep the racing tight and the cost low. Please chime in if you have other ideas. This is just a place to start.

1. Any Tamiya Mini chassis M01-M05. Rear wheel drive is ok but if they show a clear advantage over the front wheel drive cars we may not allow them. Have to see what plays out.
2. Any body.
3. Any chassis length as long as it is part of the chassis as designed.
4. Tamiya silver can motors only. They cannot be modified in any way. (no motors from rccardr) You are on your honor here as I don't think we want to do RPM testing on the motors.
5. Any batteries. I could go either way on this one. I think running LiPo is an advantage and it increases the cost but they make NiMH obsolete. Encouraging someone to spend money on NiMH batteries is just silly.
6. Any speed controller. Reverse is ok. (makes self marshaling easier)
7. The only tire that is legal will be Tamiya M chassis slicks (53215) This is a tough one. As much as I love the 60D radial treaded tires, I think the slicks are a better spec tire. They work well as evidenced by Andy's car. They wear like iron. The smaller diameter means less body rub on many bodies.
8. Only Tamiya hop up parts or similar hop up parts from another source. In other words, if Tamiya doesn't make it, you cannot use another manufacturer's part. I feel I'm having a hard time explaining this so here is an example. Tamiya makes a hop up steering system for the M05 so you can use that or 3-racing's version of the same thing. Tamiya does not make different gears for the M chassis cars so you cannot use the 3-Racing fast gears.

Please chime in with other ideas.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 02CooperS

Like it other than the motor rules. What about the Hobbywing 13T brushless system 3 of us already have?


----------



## woodys3b

Andy,

I didn't realize that 3 of us had the Hobbywing systems already. I thought it was just you and possibly Denney. Having said that, I do know that everyone already has silver can motors. I could be swayed to go with the hobby wing systems as I think that if we settled on a tune that was similar to a good silver can motor, it would actually make the cars more evenly matched. However, that would require the use of LiPo's. We are talking about $150 added expense for someone that doesn't have the hobbywing.

I guess I don't really know how we can make the cars evenly matched. I know they aren't now. I almost get run over on the straight and my motor is about as good as it's going to get.

Suggestions?

What does Team Knapp have to say?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy and Andy,
With the season quickly coming to a close I guess I wouldn't impose any rules as this point. Both of you have some good ideas that we could work towards for next season. I personally like the mini's with the stock tires and silver can motor, but that's just me.


----------



## woodys3b

Fred,

Good point. Maybe we could hammer out some rules this season which will become effective at the start of next season. That will give us some time to comply and be ready for next year.


----------



## 02CooperS

The hobbywing system is only $70, by far the cheapest brushless option out there. And you will never find anything slow enough to match a silver can speed brushless wise. The silver can's are crap one to the next also. The one in my car this past weekend was drawing 50% more power than the one from the previous weekend. The Hobbywing system is nearly identical speed match for the black can sport tuned 540, and have no fear of software upgrade wars like with every other esc.

As far as Lipo's, I don't know why you would even think of buying anything else.

And lastly tires. The slicks are cheaper, don't traction roll, and mine have Zero tire wear after a month of constant running. If everyone wants to run the treaded tires then they should be limited to the 18 tooth pinion b/c that is the difference in roll out between the two.

The tires and brushless system is exactly what it will take to even the field.


----------



## woodys3b

Andy,

Concur with every point you make. If I were to get the Hobbywing, I would also want to get a couple of LiPo's to go with it. That's why I said $150.00.

I like your idea of allowing the other tires with a smaller pinion.


----------



## T-Frost

I just got my 2nd Hobbywing and 3 4000 Mah 25 C lipo's delivered for 140.. 
25$ for each battery,14.99 shipping 49.99 for the esc..Right now they have the ESC for 42.95$$
www.hobbyking.com


----------



## 02CooperS

Hobbypartz.com has the 35A EZrun ESC for $34 and the 13T motor for $29.


----------



## kevinm

Have you had any problems with cogging with these sensorless systems?


----------



## T-Frost

I've got 2 of the 60A version and both are great no cogging so far but only have 2 different motors..5.5 and 13.5,the 13.5 is sensored but still works great with the wire hangin..And i don't know about the even numbered hobby wing motors 13,10 cause they're 380 motors in a 540 sized housing..all the motors ending in .5 are full 540 sized..


----------



## WarpWind

So, is anyone else here going to the USVTA Race the first of May? Think I might have to check that race out.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

You do notice a little bit of cogging right off the start Kevin, but once they get going there is no cogging issues. Like T-Frost said the non .5 version motors are only a 380 motor in a 540 can. The 13T motor is not comparable speed and power wise to a 13.5. It's only about as fast as the black can sport tuned tamiya motor, which is fine for the Mini's.

Bill - I was thinking about it since they have a Mini class, but then saw that they are splitting up the classes to run over two separate days and not all together so that killed any interest I had in going. It would have been nice to show up with the "Cheater" Mini since they clearly stated in the rules "Any 2wd Mini chassis".


----------



## TimXLB

......


----------



## Denney

WarpWind said:


> So, is anyone else here going to the USVTA Race the first of May? Think I might have to check that race out.
> 
> Bill.


I would like to...but it's my weekend to work. Most big races, you'll find, are not very accounting month-end friendly...

Denney


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> So, is anyone else here going to the USVTA Race the first of May? Think I might have to check that race out.


Nope, cuz I will be going to Indy two weeks later for some asphalt.... :thumbsup:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kevinm

Anybody interested in going up to St. Ignace for Casey's race on May 1-2? He's planning on running oval on Saturday and road course on Sunday. He's said he'd run VTA cars on the oval if people want to make a 2-day event out of it. I think it might be more fun to run Mod TC on the oval, VTA might be a little boring.


----------



## 02CooperS

Hmmm, That sounds very interesting Mike. Ver. 200, No turbo for VTA, RCGT and a Mini class to boot!


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Nope, cuz I will be going to Indy two weeks later for some asphalt.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike Slaughter


May is looking good for racing. Just hope Mother Nature agrees. 

Bill


----------



## John Warner

Coming soon to an iPhone near you.................


----------



## WarpWind

What was the date today again?


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> What was the date today again?


According to Randy Pike, it's actually happening.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

Are we racing Saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Are we racing Saturday?


I'm planning on it.


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> According to Randy Pike, it's actually happening.:thumbsup:


Of course it violates a couple of Apples SDK rules for an app..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

any chance someone has an extra lipo that will fit in my mini (sorry Slaughter) for this Saturday? I am working to get it ready....

Rubber TC too!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

So, a quick question for the VTA guys. Which body seems to last the longest. After one weekend of running, my HPI Camaro body is not looking so hot. And at $30 a pop, I'm not liking the idea of replacing these too often.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

I feel your pain Bill. My HPI Camaro lasted one day before both front fenders split off the front end. And the not so easy answer is the Pegasus Mustang, IF you can find one in stock. They only seem to make them when they feel like it and a quick google search shows them backordered everywhere. And horizon has them listed as temporarily out of production?

Mike - I have an older Orion 3200 that Dudda gave me that you can have if you need a battery for your Mini.


----------



## WarpWind

Ugh. Guess it's time to patch a body together then. Hopefully it won't be long before stock adopts 21.5 and I can get back to using a proper sedan body. 21.5 is way too much fun to go back.

Bill.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

02CooperS said:


> I feel your pain Bill. My HPI Camaro lasted one day before both front fenders split off the front end. And the not so easy answer is the Pegasus Mustang, IF you can find one in stock. They only seem to make them when they feel like it and a quick google search shows them backordered everywhere. And horizon has them listed as temporarily out of production?
> 
> Mike - I have an older Orion 3200 that Dudda gave me that you can have if you need a battery for your Mini.


Thanks, i would like to use it Saturday to give this mini thing a try.


----------



## rjvk

WarpWind said:


> So, a quick question for the VTA guys. Which body seems to last the longest. After one weekend of running, my HPI Camaro body is not looking so hot. And at $30 a pop, I'm not liking the idea of replacing these too often.
> 
> Bill.


After you paint your body, use shoe goo and drywall mesh to reinforce the front end.

Camaros and Pegasus Mustangs last the longest.


----------



## John Warner

Here's the "Official" 2010 U.S. Indoor Champs Announcment.............

Well the time has come to announce the details of the 2010 US Indoor Champs, at the Holiday Inn in Independence. There are several big changes in store for this year, which will make this one of the greatest Champs of all time. First off, the management team is all new. For those who don't know me, my name is Ian Ruggles. I have announced at the Indoor Champs for several years, and with the retirement of the Aholts, my father Joe and I have taken on the mantle of carrying on the Champs' long-standing tradition of great racing. That being said, we're also looking to make the Champs bigger and better than ever! With the help of long-term US Indoor Champs headlining sponsor Calandra Racing Concepts, we're going to provide the carpet racing community a top-notch event from start to finish!

And yes, you read that right, "carpet racing community". The rumors that had leaked out late last month are true, OVAL racing is coming to the Champs for 2010! A number of individuals over the years have asked that Oval be included as a part of this race, and as the Champs enters its fourth decade, I could think of no better time than now to make it happen. 

All you guys and gals that turn both ways have nothing to worry about, because the roadcourse action will still be as hot as ever. With 12th scale, WGT, and TC classes going to war on the CRC Fasttrak carpet, just as they have for years, this should be another great one.

We've already drafted a schedule, which should prove to work out very well for everyone involved. According to the plan at this point, it'll be a 7 am start for practice and qualifying days and should wind down before 10:30 each night, and that's running two FULL rounds of qualifiers for both Oval and Roadcourse each day, but mains day. This schedule fully accounts for track changeover, a rocket-round of practice between track layouts to bed-in traction, and even a little cushion for possible track maintenance, etc. So there should still be plenty of time to Socialize both during the rounds, and after, each and every day of the event. And with only the mains to run Sunday, getting out at a decent hour is all but assured.

As we finalize details and move closer to the event we'll bring you more and more information. Look for class listings and info about the new website to be released shortly.

That's where we stand at the moment, so clear Nov. 25th, 26th, 27th, and 28th, and we look forward to seeing you at the 2010 US Indoor Champs.

(copied from RCTech)


----------



## WarpWind

Ian is running it this year!? This could be interesting. Besides, haven't got much else to do on Turkey Day. 

Bill


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Sounds exciting!


----------



## gasman

.................


----------



## hyena boy

I should be coming out to watch again Saturday, I need to pick up some parts for the T3.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Ian is running it this year!? This could be interesting. Besides, haven't got much else to do on Turkey Day.
> 
> Bill


Yep, with the Aholts retiring, Ian and his dad plan on running it for years to come.
Now, since Oval is being added, I for one will be joining in. Now, if only I had a oval car to call my own!


----------



## John Warner

Here's a new heads up for the Champs from Ian.....

We'll be running "backwards" the way they do at the 'Birds. A potentially large turnout equates to a TON of laps on the track, and the carpet can take a beating. I just want to make sure the track holds up well for everyone.

(Courtesy of RCTech)


----------



## WarpWind

Had a great time. I hope we see a lot of VTA cars next weekend for the final indoor race. I'm looking at you Denney. 

Andy, what was that site you were telling me about for the minis. Seems there were some up for adoption and I've decided to give one a good home. Just hope the little bugger is already house broken.... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Right Here Bill.

http://www.rc-mini.net/joomla/index...ction&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=59&limitstart=5

Here are Links to the tires and inserts I use also.
http://www.myatomic.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=TAM50686&itemname=m-chassis_60d_inner_sponge
http://www.myatomic.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=TAM53255&itemname=m-chassis_60d_hard_inner_sponge
http://www.myatomic.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=TAM53215&itemname=1_10_m-chassis_slick_2_


----------



## Guest

How can we not go to this? Of course we will have to run a breathalyser before each heat....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> How can we not go to this? Of course we will have to run a breathalyser before each heat....
> 
> Mike


Why can't it ever be an all you can eat Lobster fest!?


----------



## WarpWind

I so hope we get to run some parking lot racing this summer. It's all the excuse I'd need for this.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I so hope we get to run some parking lot racing this summer. It's all the excuse I'd need for this.
> 
> Bill.


I talked with Riders and they are willing to have parking lot racing once a month for this season. They would like it on the same week each month.
Who can I get to help with the logistics , set up and clean up each time we race?


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> I talked with Riders and they are willing to have parking lot racing once a month for this season. They would like it on the same week each month.
> Who can I get to help with the logistics , set up and clean up each time we race?


Do we need to hire a lawyer? Or just not run noisy cars?


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> I talked with Riders and they are willing to have parking lot racing once a month for this season. They would like it on the same week each month.
> Who can I get to help with the logistics , set up and clean up each time we race?


I'm in whenever possible. The only things that would keep me away would be death, or a pottery show...... And only maybe on "death".......

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Do we need to hire a lawyer? Or just not run noisy cars?


It can only be electric.


----------



## kevinm

Nitro cars are Soooooooo 20th century anyway .... :jest:


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Im sure we could help.


----------



## John Warner

kevinm said:


> Nitro cars are Soooooooo 20th century anyway .... :jest:


At the very least they're a pain in the.... @!!


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> I so hope we get to run some parking lot racing this summer. It's all the excuse I'd need for this.
> 
> Bill.


You need a reason to buy that car Bill? I sure as hell don't, LoL! I'll be getting the Pro chassis kit however. This is a better look at her.


----------



## Guest

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Im sure we could help.


Noah,

I have an extra TC5 that you can have for the summer if your interested, along with a new in package rubber body. I believe that is what your dad runs so it would make parts easy. 

Call it my little way of saying sorry for accidentely pulling my 1/12th out in front of yours two weeks ago..... :drunk:

You would just need to re-assemble, add electronics and tires.

I could bring it Saturday if your interested.... Although it would be a box of pieces still.... 

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Might have to get my WGT car ready and give that a try.


----------



## PreFontainerc76

kickyfast said:


> Noah,
> 
> I have an extra TC5 that you can have for the summer if your interested, along with a new in package rubber body. I believe that is what your dad runs so it would make parts easy.
> 
> Call it my little way of saying sorry for accidentely pulling my 1/12th out in front of yours two weeks ago..... :drunk:
> 
> You would just need to re-assemble, add electronics and tires.
> 
> I could bring it Saturday if your interested.... Although it would be a box of pieces still....
> 
> Mike


MIKE THAT WOULD BE SWEET, I will try to get there saturday, I'm not sure about racing though. Rubbin's racin buddy, it was no problem but thanks so much for the opportunity! Cya tomorrow! 

Noah PreFontaine :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy

does anyone have lipo batteries for sale? i think i am going to need some soon to keep playing in the back yard, and if i want to race agian.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

PreFontainerc76 said:


> MIKE THAT WOULD BE SWEET, I will try to get there saturday, I'm not sure about racing though. Rubbin's racin buddy, it was no problem but thanks so much for the opportunity! Cya tomorrow!
> 
> Noah PreFontaine :thumbsup:


No worries, at worse I will send it with Fred (if he would be so kind) and you can swing by Riders and grab it perhaps? It will be missing a few bitz and bobs, but give me a shout on here with what you need and I will dig it out for you.

Mike


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Alright Mike, as of now i am missing some of the small button heads and the front bumper. If you could also let me know which ride height spacers to use front and back it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Noah PreFontaine


----------



## kevinm

You'll also want this for the outdoor season:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSXV1&P=7


----------



## 02CooperS

I don't like the Associated stuff. The Jconcepts works much better. It's actually the clear 3M protective sheets they use on full size cars. It's pliable and has 2 sheets included for less than the associated stuff

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTAX8&P=7


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> You need a reason to buy that car Bill? I sure as hell don't, LoL! I'll be getting the Pro chassis kit however. This is a better look at her.


This is really cool. I assume it is a FWD mini chassis. Would it be legal in our mini class? Seems to make our minis obsolete just like the Xevo does. I'd like to prevent that if possible.

I regret not being around for the last few weeks. Went down to Tennessee to visit family. I'm probably done racing till next year's indoor season starts up as I have a lot to get done on the house this summer. I'm assuming that VTA rules will not change at our track. I'd like to know where we are going with the minis so I can get what I need and be ready in the fall.

You all have a great summer. :wave:

Andy


----------



## WarpWind

The FF03 chassis is the same size as a touring car. Just two wheel drive instead of four. 

Bill


----------



## woodys3b

WarpWind said:


> The FF03 chassis is the same size as a touring car. Just two wheel drive instead of four.
> 
> Bill


That's even better! Looking forward to seeing how this shapes up into a racing class. I know Leo will be all over this. He loves his FWDs.


----------



## WarpWind

25 days till Indy! Now, do I run VTA or RCGT? This camaro body is seriously ticking me off. Have to see how the Skyline looks on the car.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> 25 days till Indy! Now, do I run VTA or RCGT? This camaro body is seriously ticking me off. Have to see how the Skyline looks on the car.


Run both! If you're gonna drive 9 hours round trip might as well get the most bang for the buck....

I'm pretty sure I have an extra chassis (or two) you can use if you have radio gear.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Haha, I was thinking the same thing Mike. I might be running three classes that day. Mini, VTA, and RCGT:freak:


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah! And they are showing as "coming soon" on the US site, so we won't have to order them from far distant lands....

Mike


----------



## Denney

Mike/Kevin...or anyone - Where do I want to start on the TC-5 with 48p spur gears? I'm thinking ~78t spur should get me FDR's from ~4.0-8.0...I know with the X-Ray I can run the spur + pinion from ~98-113, but wasn't sure what the range was for a TC-5 & don't have any spurs to test with.

Thanks, Denney


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> Mike/Kevin...or anyone - Where do I want to start on the TC-5 with 48p spur gears? I'm thinking ~78t spur should get me FDR's from ~4.0-8.0...I know with the X-Ray I can run the spur + pinion from ~98-113, but wasn't sure what the range was for a TC-5 & don't have any spurs to test with.
> 
> Thanks, Denney


78's a good number for anything from VTA to 13.5 motors. Might want to go bigger if you run mod.


----------



## 02CooperS

Hellz Yeah!



kickyfast said:


> Oh yeah! And they are showing as "coming soon" on the US site, so we won't have to order them from far distant lands....
> 
> Mike


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Fred Knapp said:


> Who can I get to help with the logistics , set up and clean up each time we race?


I can help with whatever you would like. Sign ups, announce, clean up, whatever.


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Run both! If you're gonna drive 9 hours round trip might as well get the most bang for the buck....
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have an extra chassis (or two) you can use if you have radio gear.
> 
> Mike


Hmmm, I dunno. A mini and a RCGT seem like a handfull. :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

So.... May 1st? 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> So.... May 1st?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


May 1st
June 5th
July 3rd
August 7th
September 4th

Parking lot racing at Riders.
Jason, thanks for the offer to help. We will need it.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> May 1st
> June 1st
> July 1st
> August 1st
> September 1st
> 
> Parking lot racing at Riders.
> Jason, thanks for the offer to help. We will need it.


June 1st is no good for me. Gotta do that work thing on a Tuesday. Maybe the 5th?

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> June 1st is no good for me. Gotta do that work thing on a Tuesday. Maybe the 5th?
> 
> Bill.


Gotcha, didn't have a calandar in front of me when I posted the schedule up.

May 1st
June 5th
July 3rd
August 7th
September 4th


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Let me know what time you need me.


----------



## Guest

S. Jerusalem said:


> Let me know what time you need me.


First assignment..... Stop it from raining!

The good news, it is predicted to be in the high 60's low 70's...... The bad news, it might rain..... 

Mike


----------



## S. Jerusalem

kickyfast said:


> First assignment..... Stop it from raining!
> 
> Mike


I'm on it.

*storms off with torch and pitchfork*


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Hey Mike, is there anyway we could meet up before saturday? I need some help getting my car set up......

Thanks! Noah PreFontaine


----------



## John Warner

kickyfast said:


> First assignment..... Stop it from raining!


Perfect solution............ go back indoors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey Mike, is there anyway we could meet up before saturday? I need some help getting my car set up......
> 
> Thanks! Noah PreFontaine


I should be at the dirt track Wednesday. I have some screws, and other bitz for you. If you want you can swing by Proving Grounds and we can go through it.

I would recommend this set-up to start with a few changes. I will have my TC5 stuff with me so we will get you set with everything you will need. The main changes would be to start with a 45-50 weight front oil, silver bar on the front, and 30-35 weight in the rear.

Mike


----------



## TimXLB

Mike:

Hi,


Call me!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

I am so not liking the forcast for this weekend. What are the plans in case of rain? Try again the following weekend or wait till the next scheduled day?

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Try again the following weekend


My vote is for the following weekend.

Mike


----------



## Denney

Following weekend...unless I can't make it, then everyone should rearrange their schedules based on what works for me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

As far as I can tell it looks like if we get any rain it will be late Friday into early Saturday. Looking good so far. The 2nd week of the month will be the rain date.

1. We need to get someone with a good blower out Friday and spend some time on the track area, it is very dirty. Will someone handle that? I'd spend the time after work Friday but my little blower in junk.

2. I'll need help getting the wood boarders and firehose first thing Saturday morning (8:00am). Someone with a pickup, trailer and several people to help load it.

3. Everyone will need to stick around after the day is done to help pick everything up except the wood boarders.

4. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I started a parking lot racing thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3324080#post3324080


----------



## John Warner

Read this on a news release from New York.......


Dupuis said the fire was contained to a 3-by-2-foot area, but caused heavy smoke damage to the inside of the two-story unit, which displaced three residents.

He said a rechargeable battery pack from a remote-controlled vehicle exploded and scattered flaming pieces across the room, catching multiple items on fire.

He said one piece landed below a dining room chair and caused it to catch fire, which in turn spread to a curtain. Firefighters were able to put it out with a extinguisher.

Authorities were examining the battery pack as part of the investigation. Dupuis said he could not tell what company manufactured it based on evidence found at the scene. He said the remote-controlled car was an expensive model that the female occupant had purchased for her boyfriend.

Dupuis said rechargeable battery packs, particularly those for laptop batteries, have been known to explode. He said a "runaway reaction" takes place inside, causing a chemical reaction and meltdown that overheats the battery and causes the explosion.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

When does the indoor season start? thinking of getting back into onroad for the fall/winter months. What would be a good car for my 5 year old this winter? She's racing the MORL with a SC10 this summer in the Novice class. I'm thinking the mini-cooper class, what do you guys think?


----------



## Fred Knapp

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> When does the indoor season start? thinking of getting back into onroad for the fall/winter months. What would be a good car for my 5 year old this winter? She's racing the MORL with a SC10 this summer in the Novice class. I'm thinking the mini-cooper class, what do you guys think?


We probably won't get inside until the last week of September.
I think the mini cooper will be a great class for a youngster.
What are you interested in running?


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Fred Knapp said:


> We probably won't get inside until the last week of September.
> I think the mini cooper will be a great class for a youngster.
> What are you interested in running?


Either VTA or Taxicab. Leaning towrds The C Dans..... I got lots of 17.5 motors. But who knows.....

I prolly won't be ready to run until November. Got kid #3 due in October.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Would anyone be interested in trying 25.5 1/12?
I'm thinking it should be like stock was with 27 turn brushed.
Less breakage, less tire wear, easier to drive for the new guy.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

3 things.... 1) what's up with this 25.5 motor? i see Novak is selling them on their web site at a vta motor? has something changed over the summer to put a slower motor in those cars? 2)Nick (squirts), i think Jason will come out and run his TC, we could just have a "run what you brung" novice class. 3) I hear that stock might go to a 21.5 with open speedos..... That might be worth a shot, we could start out with the Vegas rules that limit speedo's with 17.5 and see what comes out for Cleveland and go from there.


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike, the 25.5 is the new "Official" VTA motor. They (NOVAK) changed the rules for this upcoming season to run 25.5, no timing, boost or anything and open gear ratio. They did that no try and make it so their Esc's would be the only one you can use. I know LRP has a no timing setting you can easily spec, but as of right now the Tekin's don't. I believe we've agreed on sticking w/ the 21.5, and 4.2 max ratio, but also no timing. So I can finally use the GTB's I have sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Sweet, I think Adelle would love to race with Jason. Then they can smack talk. LOL


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> Mike, the 25.5 is the new "Official" VTA motor. They (NOVAK) changed the rules for this upcoming season to run 25.5, no timing, boost or anything and open gear ratio. They did that no try and make it so their Esc's would be the only one you can use. I know LRP has a no timing setting you can easily spec, but as of right now the Tekin's don't. I believe we've agreed on sticking w/ the 21.5, and 4.2 max ratio, but also no timing. So I can finally use the GTB's I have sitting around doing nothing.


Not true. The whole 25.5 motor idea came from the USVTA leadership. THEY asked Novak to wind a special motor just for USVTA to try to get the same speed with brushless & 2s LiPo that they had with their original rules: 27T brushed motors on 4-cell NiMh batteries. None of us ever ran USVTA back in those days, we all started when 21.5/LiPo became legal. When it turned out that 21.5/LiPo was much faster than 27T/4-cell, they started looking for ways to slow them down and Novak agreed to mass produce the 25.5 and sell it with a Havoc for a special USVTA price. The "new" rules allow ANY ESC that doesn't have advanced timing. They have not decided to allow ESCs with the new ROAR "sportsman" mode that blink an LED when set at zero timing.

Locally, we need to decide how we're going to run the class. Some tracks (many in Indiana) will go completely with the new rules, some may not. I haven't seen a 25.5 motor run yet, so I can't tell you how much slower they are or if it's really like 27T brushed/4-cell. I have tried a 17.5/4-cell combo and seen what 27T/4-cell looks like, and they're both BORING! My personal preference is stick with 21.5/2s LiPo and non-boosted -or- Sportsman mode ESCs, so nobody has to buy new stuff (unless you're running an LRP) and the cost for new racers is less.


----------



## 02CooperS

kevinm said:


> Not true. The whole 25.5 motor idea came from the USVTA leadership.


Well I guess that's what I get for believing what is posted on RC-Tech, lol.



kevinm said:


> Locally, we need to decide how we're going to run the class. My personal preference is stick with 21.5/2s LiPo and non-boosted -or- Sportsman mode ESCs, so nobody has to buy new stuff (unless you're running an LRP) and the cost for new racers is less.


That is what I'd like to see as well Kevin. That way we all just throw a 21.5 with a 4.2 FDR on our cars and let it rip. Makes it easy for the ave Joe not to feel overwhelmed with timing, boost, best gear ratio, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's just a few short weeks until we go back inside racing on the carpet.
I'm personally looking forward to it.
If anyone is interested, I'd like to set a date that all of the regular racers would like to meet and discuss the upcoming season. Things we'd like to see happen with the track, pits, driver stand, esc's, motor's and classes.
That sort of thing.

Show of hands please!


----------



## Denney

I'm in...just pick a day


----------



## MikeBob

I'm in


----------



## 02CooperS

Yeah, what they said. Lots of things to be discussed.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

good idea.... My vote, mod motors every class, do want you want with speedo's.


----------



## WarpWind

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> good idea.... My vote, mod motors every class, do want you want with speedo's.


I vote for Murray to sponsor me this season and replace all the parts I break. Be it on my car or someone else's.


----------



## scramblerman

WarpWind said:


> I vote for Murray to sponsor me this season and replace all the parts I break. Be it on my car or someone else's.


+1 sponsor me too he is LOADED anyway so he wouldnt miss a few bucks


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about a meeting next Saturday at the track in front of Riders Hobby shop 9-4-10, 9:30am
For anyone interested.
Classes, Rules and whatnot for the carpet season.


----------



## 02CooperS

Sounds good to me.


----------



## WarpWind

I won't be able to make it in the morning, but I vote for any class running 21.5. Personally, I'd rather stick to ROAR stock class rules, but using a 21.5 instead of 17.5. I like using tires that last most of the season and bodies that do not fall apart on the first hit (i.e. VTA).

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Sweet vid.


----------



## MikeBob

I will be in d-town next weekend. So I'm out for the meeting.


----------



## Lawn Dart

I have a TC3 roller for $70 for sale. Anyone interested please shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## darnold

Looking forward to what you guys decide, Alex, myself, and maybe 1-2 more from the Chicagoland area have been talking about how much fun we had last year coming up and racing 12th. Hopefully Terry, Walt, Fred and Chris are chomping at the bit to do some 12th mod as Alex has joined that rung also along with James and Arthur; we could really have a great time.


----------



## darnold

TimXLB said:


> Mike:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Call me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


Tim:
Hi, left you a message.
Call me!!!!!!! LOL!!!:wave:
Thanks. 
Dave A.


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> Looking forward to what you guys decide, Alex, myself, and maybe 1-2 more from the Chicagoland area have been talking about how much fun we had last year coming up and racing 12th. Hopefully Terry, Walt, Fred and Chris are chomping at the bit to do some 12th mod as Alex has joined that rung also along with James and Arthur; we could really have a great time.


Dave,
Looking forword to seeing you guys at the track this season.
1/12 scale will be great.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Sorry guys i cant make it out this Saturday for the meeting, sooo let me post my thoughts on the classes.

12th scale- 17.5 no timing advance, this will help bring some "new" people to the track. Also, 12th scale "open", this would allow for those that are going to Cleveland to run their timing advance/boost with 17.5 and 13.5's or mod.

Sedan- Rubber tire, Jaco Blues, same as above, 17.5 no speedo's and "open".

VTA- must have, i have no idea on the rules.

One of the issues i hear with some of the dirt racers in town that want to come back to carpet is that they show up to check it out and they see the same group of guys flying around the track still running 17.5 or 13.5. They dont want to get in the way of all the "testing" that is going on so they just stick to dirt. Its time to move some of the more experianced racers up to the next class.......

Just a couple of thoughts. I am looking forward to racing some carpet whatever the classes might be!!!!


----------



## crashmaster

what are jaco blues?
is that like running a spec rubber class for sedans or is any tire aloud


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Sorry guys i cant make it out this Saturday for the meeting, sooo let me post my thoughts on the classes.
> 
> 12th scale- 17.5 no timing advance, this will help bring some "new" people to the track. Also, 12th scale "open", this would allow for those that are going to Cleveland to run their timing advance/boost with 17.5 and 13.5's or mod.
> 
> Sedan- Rubber tire, Jaco Blues, same as above, 17.5 no speedo's and "open".
> 
> VTA- must have, i have no idea on the rules.
> 
> One of the issues i hear with some of the dirt racers in town that want to come back to carpet is that they show up to check it out and they see the same group of guys flying around the track still running 17.5 or 13.5. They dont want to get in the way of all the "testing" that is going on so they just stick to dirt. Its time to move some of the more experianced racers up to the next class.......
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts. I am looking forward to racing some carpet whatever the classes might be!!!!


Thanks Mike for your input.
It is noted.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

crashmaster said:


> what are jaco blues?
> is that like running a spec rubber class for sedans or is any tire aloud


Jaco Blue's are a premounted rubber tire that is the tire that is handed out at most "big" races. about $25 for a set of 4 premounted ready to bolt on and go, they last a long long time and work great.


----------



## crashmaster

do you have to use those or any rubber tire


----------



## 02CooperS

That is what we're going to talk about tomorrow Dave.


----------



## WarpWind

I've heard the Sweeps tires are supposed to be pretty good. Cleveland is using the 36R as the handout tire this year. Might have to give those a shot.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

He posted on HobbyTalk that the tires for Cleveland are going to be 32r. It looks like Sweep has at least 3 different series of tires, not sure which one of those they're going to use.


----------



## kevinm

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> 12th scale- 17.5 no timing advance, this will help bring some "new" people to the track. Also, 12th scale "open", this would allow for those that are going to Cleveland to run their timing advance/boost with 17.5 and 13.5's or mod.
> 
> Sedan- Rubber tire, Jaco Blues, same as above, 17.5 no speedo's and "open".
> 
> VTA- must have, i have no idea on the rules....


Sounds OK to me, except (maybe) for the TC spec tire. Jaco Blues worked well, but it seems like every time a track or series chooses a spec tire, they immediately become unavailable for some reason or other.

VTA - Stay with the 21.5 motor, no software timing in the ESC.


----------



## kevinm

Latest Cleveland tire info:


CypressMidWest said:


> Spec tires for this year's TC classes will be Sweep QTS 32, the same tire used for the ROAR region 1 Championship. Tires will be $20 per set, and must be purchased at the race. Limit will be three teched sets for quals, and the main. You can bring your own practice tires, or purchase them at the race.
> 
> These are QTS 32 tires mounted on WAW wheels, with Exp-M medium inserts.


----------



## Fred Knapp

A couple of us spent some time working at the track getting things ready for this season. September 25 will be our season opener.
I'm hoping to have our classes and rules up by the end of the week.


----------



## WarpWind

Sweet! Cannot wait. Even have all the gear in the car already.

Bill.


----------



## crashmaster

shoot i still have some pit 20 and 30's


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> shoot i still have some pit 20 and 30's


Crash, if that is what you have that is OK. 
Come and run'm


----------



## crashmaster

man i love my yokomo sedan


----------



## MikeBob

when does the indoor season start?


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> when does the indoor season start?


September 25 will be our season opener.


----------



## MikeBob

thanks...... see you then


----------



## John Warner

IIC.......

17.5 1-12 Scale
1) Bodine, Brian (44/8:00.348 R2)
2) Lambert, Kenny (44/8:00.477 R2)
3) Flipse, Jody (44/8:04.591 R2)
4) Hanulec, Michael (44/8:09.860 R2)
5) Bean, Kelly (44/8:10.114 R2)
6) Vautour, Joel (43/8:02.886 R1)
7) Klingforth, Brent (43/8:03.824 R1)
8) Duncan, Dave (43/8:05.325 R2)
9) Breuer, Steve (43/8:07.246 R2)
10) Ficco, Mario (43/8:07.877 R2)
11) Pandiscio, Tim (43/8:08.109 R1)
12) Borgheiinck, Ryan (43/8:08.745 R2)
13) McGee, Jim (42/8:04.011 R2)
14) Ashby, Steve (42/8:06.826 R1)
15) Bremer, Robert (42/8:08.772 R1)
16) Rose, Jim (42/8:10.791 R2)
17) Webster, Allan (41/8:02.623 R1)
18) Chapman, Jim (41/8:07.430 R2)
19) Bradshaw, Larry (41/8:11.741 R1)
20) ODonnell, Michael (40/8:02.582 R1)

13.5 1-12 Scale
1) Kuenning, Max (49/8:01.083 R2)
2) Lia, Donny (49/8:03.887 R2)
3) Wynn, Brian (48/8:00.975 R1)
4) H�l, Hupo (48/8:01.238 R1)
5) Haynes, Mike (48/8:02.891 R2)
6) Ehrlich, Dave (48/8:04.080 R2)
7) Anderson, Eric (48/8:08.105 R2)
8) Rossi, Steven (48/8:08.947 R2)
9) Ellis, Andrew (48/8:09.601 R2)
10) Calandra, Frank (47/8:00.637 R1)
11) Bodine, Brian (47/8:01.095 R2)
12) Flipse, Jody (47/8:01.611 R2)
13) Lambert, Kenny (47/8:01.744 R1)
14) Henderson, Walter (47/8:02.974 R2)
15) Trandell, Joe (47/8:06.907 R1)
16) Lion, Wes (46/8:02.832 R1)
17) Hedlund, Magnus (46/8:08.679 R1)
18) Duncan, Dave (45/8:03.272 R2)
19) Morehead, Patrick (45/8:08.644 R1)
20) Copp, Tim (44/8:04.515 R2)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I watched it on rclive.
Stellar run for Max out qualifying Donny Lia.


----------



## John Warner

Looks like Jody stepped up his game. This is going into round four....

1 Kuenning, Max 2.4ghz 1 50/8:08.901 7823731
2 Lia, Donny 2.4ghz 2 49/8:03.889 7570925
3 Calandra, Frank 3 48/8:00.401 5585741
4 Flipse, Jody 2.4ghz 4 48/8:00.559 7445354
5 Wynn, Brian FIX 48/8:00.978 5204299
6 Hönigl, Hupo 2.4ghz 6 48/8:01.237 2876117
7 Lambert, Kenny 2.4ghz 7 48/8:02.848 6608023
8 Haynes, Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> A couple of us spent some time working at the track getting things ready for this season. September 25 will be our season opener.
> I'm hoping to have our classes and rules up by the end of the week.


So what are the rules going to be this year? Do I put the boost back in my 17.5 sedan or leave it in sportsman mode?

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

Lia-Kuenning.... bummer.

All results here....... http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...pionships-las-vegas-2010_iic_main_results.pdf


----------



## Denney

WarpWind said:


> So what are the rules going to be this year? Do I put the boost back in my 17.5 sedan or leave it in sportsman mode?
> 
> Bill.


Bill - Leave it in sportsman mode...Fred & I talked about running the following (generally ROAR with a few exceptions):

Sedan - Stock (17.5 no timing) & Super Stock (17.5 w/ timing)
12th - Stock (17.5 no timing) & Super Stock (13.5 - at least through Cleveland)
VTA - 21.5 no timing
Mini - TBD...Andy * I wanted to work out a Silver Can/Brushless equivalent.
We're always open to guys wanting to run Mod too...

That's my take...
Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

So, is anyone getting excited about on-road?
I know I am.


----------



## Lawn Dart

AE tc3 for sale. $70
great condition
tons of parts
no tires though
[email protected]
local only dont want mess with shipping and such.


----------



## WarpWind

Can't wait till next weekend. I've still got the car setup for VTA, so that's what I'm starting the season with. 

Bill


----------



## walterhenderson

Denney said:


> Bill - Leave it in sportsman mode...Fred & I talked about running the following (generally ROAR with a few exceptions):
> 
> Sedan - Stock (17.5 no timing) & Super Stock (17.5 w/ timing)
> 12th - Stock (17.5 no timing) & Super Stock (13.5 - at least through Cleveland)
> VTA - 21.5 no timing
> Mini - TBD...Andy * I wanted to work out a Silver Can/Brushless equivalent.
> We're always open to guys wanting to run Mod too...
> 
> That's my take...
> Denney


1/12th should be stock and mod! there is not that much difference between 13.5 and mod!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

moooood 12th.......


----------



## J Blaze

Say Hello!!


----------



## kevinm

Who's coming out to play on Saturday?


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Who's coming out to play on Saturday?


I'll be there. I'm hoping there will be a few others. Interest here on the inter tubes isn't the most reassuring.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and say "hey", since there's no racing down here worth a hoot... My cars have done nothing but collect dust for almost 5 years  Gonna get an Axial SCX10 before long so I can get my fix...


----------



## Denney

I'll be there tomorrow.

Hey Eric...Rock crawling's actually a lot more fun than I would have expected - it's not racing, but it's pretty cool. I would have thought you would have been able to find some oval racing somewhere down there too, but maybe not...

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

I wasn't paying attention to the calender and already have plans for tomorrow, so my first weekend won't be until next weekend.


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Guys,
I'm planning on bringing my VTA & 1/12 tomorrow.


----------



## kevinm

Denney said:


> I'll be there tomorrow.
> 
> Hey Eric...Rock crawling's actually a lot more fun than I would have expected - it's not racing, but it's pretty cool. I would have thought you would have been able to find some oval racing somewhere down there too, but maybe not...
> 
> Denney


Seriously, Denney .... CRAWLING????? Your "cool road racer" card has been revoked. You can no longer make fun of guys that race monster nitro trucks on parking lot road courses. :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp

tom konesni said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm planning on bringing my VTA & 1/12 tomorrow.


Great, look forward to seeing you at the track.


----------



## WarpWind

Had a blast yesterday. Cannot wait for next Saturday. So nice to be back racing on the rug again.

Bill D.


----------



## kevinm

I've got a few sets of the Cleveland spec TC tire, if anybody wants to try them before turkey day.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Denney said:


> I'll be there tomorrow.
> 
> Hey Eric...Rock crawling's actually a lot more fun than I would have expected - it's not racing, but it's pretty cool. I would have thought you would have been able to find some oval racing somewhere down there too, but maybe not...
> 
> Denney


I wish there was some oval down here. I tried to get an indoor thing going, but everything fell apart. Had an excellent location with support from the local hobby shop. Nothing but dirt racing down here, and some of the dirt guys, well, let's just say they have some pretty big egos to match their mouths and attitudes. NOT a pleasant bunch... So I figured I'd give the rock crawler thing a try. Still haven't bought anything yet. Probably around christmas or so...


----------



## Fred Knapp

On-road practice tonight. 5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## Zr440#54

are you guys getting anybody for mod tc?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Zr440#54 said:


> are you guys getting anybody for mod tc?


Not may racers willing to spend the money it takes to run mod tc these days.


----------



## 02CooperS

I dunno, 17.5 full timing was pretty frickin fast last year, couldn't have been more than a couple tenths off of mod. btw anyone have a good starting point for 17.5 no timing FDR? I need to know if the pie plate pinions I bought for the FF03 will work. Stupid 2.6 interal ratio!


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> I dunno, 17.5 full timing was pretty frickin fast last year, couldn't have been more than a couple tenths off of mod. btw anyone have a good starting point for 17.5 no timing FDR? I need to know if the pie plate pinions I bought for the FF03 will work. Stupid 2.6 interal ratio!


Well, according to this, a 17.5 in a TC5 should be geared about 3.5:1. The TC5's internal is 2.0. I'll find out how close it is come Saturday.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

I started at 3.5, but it got way too toasty. I ended up around 3.9, which seemed OK.


----------



## 02CooperS

Cool, thanks guys. Looks like 81/57 is a good place to start (3.7)


----------



## Fred Knapp

On a different Note,
I'm planning on working on the floor in the near future to level out a few bumps.


----------



## mrbighead

Fred, how many guys are you getting for VTĄ and 17.5 rubber? I'm thinking about coming tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mrbighead said:


> Fred, how many guys are you getting for VTĄ and 17.5 rubber? I'm thinking about coming tomorrow.


Last Saturday was our first race and it was a bit of a slow start.
So, at this point its hard to say.


----------



## WarpWind

Andy and Denney, I just saw this for the FF03. Seems there's one more thing I need for the car.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

That's about the angle I have my motor mounted. But it would be a nice spacer to clear the soldering tabs. I did find out one thing today after you left Bill. A good investment would be a set of steel steering tie rods. I nuked one blasting into the outside border on the sweeper.


----------



## martymiller35

I have a couple questions.

1. How big is the 1/12th 17.5 crowd for your Saturday program normally?

2. No Paragon, correct?

The 1/12th scale crowd down here in Mishawaka is very.....dead-ish. We run on Friday nights anyway, so a couple of us were thinking of coming up there in a few weeks.

Thanks

Marty


----------



## John Warner

It's very early in the season, but there was eight yesterday. I'd expect to see the crowd to grow. And yes, you're correct, no paragon.


----------



## martymiller35

Excellent, thanks for the info.

What's a good compound for crc tires on a Gen XL on your track?


----------



## Fred Knapp

martymiller35 said:


> Excellent, thanks for the info.
> 
> What's a good compound for crc tires on a Gen XL on your track?


Pink rears and magenta fronts work well.
Also we have Sticky Finger traction compound at the track, $8.00.


----------



## Leonard

Lookin forward to some VTA ! Should make an appearence in a couple weeks.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

For you people making the McD's run between the second and third round this winter, here's what your 'chicken' nuggets are made/shaped from:











mmmmm taffy.


----------



## John Warner

S. Jerusalem said:


> For you people making the McD's run between the second and third round this winter, here's what your 'chicken' nuggets are made/shaped from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm taffy.


Yes sir...... Say hello to mechanically separated chicken. It’s what all fast-food chicken is made from—things like chicken nuggets and patties. Also, the processed frozen chicken in the stores is made from it.

Basically, the entire chicken is smashed and pressed through a sieve—bones, eyes, guts, and all. it comes out looking like that!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

soooo practice tomorrow night?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> soooo practice tomorrow night?


Yes Sir, you are correct!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

nicee


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

A few of us discussed the class for rubber tire TC last night at practice and we would like to run 17.5 NO timming/boost speedo's for now. There are a couple of new guys comming out over the next few weeks to a month to give it a try and this should help them have a better start and lead to better racing...... OK?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> A few of us discussed the class for rubber tire TC last night at practice and we would like to run 17.5 NO timming/boost speedo's for now. There are a couple of new guys comming out over the next few weeks to a month to give it a try and this should help them have a better start and lead to better racing...... OK?


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## kevinm

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> A few of us discussed the class for rubber tire TC last night at practice and we would like to run 17.5 NO timming/boost speedo's for now. There are a couple of new guys comming out over the next few weeks to a month to give it a try and this should help them have a better start and lead to better racing...... OK?


We ran 17.5 with unboosted ESCs last week. But I don't agree with the "No Timming" rule. If someone named Tim shows up, I think we should let him race. :wave:


----------



## Denney

Kevin - I think we're talking no timing or "boost" in the speed control. You can change the motor timing if you want to.

Denney


----------



## kevinm

Uh, Denney - I was poking fun of Mike's spelling ot the word "timing". I knew what he meant. (Do I really need to put the :jest: thingy after EVERY joke??)


----------



## Denney

Apparently if you want me to get it...


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

kevinm said:


> Uh, Denney - I was poking fun of Mike's spelling ot the word "timing". I knew what he meant. (Do I really need to put the :jest: thingy after EVERY joke??)


LOL, as you noticed i spent too much time racing dirt this summer!


----------



## scramblerman

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> LOL, as you noticed i spent too much time racing dirt this summer!


u call what u did racing?????


----------



## J Blaze

17.5 with no boost cool !!!!!!!!
I going to be running VTA and some 17.5


----------



## walterhenderson

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> LOL, as you noticed i spent too much time racing dirt this summer!


I will be up for something other than stock in a few weeks. building this weekend!


----------



## Fred Knapp

walterhenderson said:


> I will be up for something other than stock in a few weeks. building this weekend!


Looks like I will need to put a faster lay-out down.


----------



## martymiller35

Thanks for the info on tires. 

Just so I don't waste a trip up north, will you have a 1/12th 17.5 crowd this Saturday? I'm about 90% sure I'll be able to make the trip.


----------



## Fred Knapp

martymiller35 said:


> Thanks for the info on tires.
> 
> Just so I don't waste a trip up north, will you have a 1/12th 17.5 crowd this Saturday? I'm about 90% sure I'll be able to make the trip.


Yes, we will have a 17.5 1/12 class Saturday.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

walterhenderson said:


> I will be up for something other than stock in a few weeks. building this weekend!


u talkin' Rubber TC with that new TC6 or 12th?


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Fred,
I have a few ION 2 17.5 Fantoms left for the fellas at your track. $65 otd NIP. Great price for a great motor! Just ask Andrew!:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Fred,
> I have a few ION 2 17.5 Fantoms left for the fellas at your track. $65 otd NIP. Great price for a great motor! Just ask Andrew!:thumbsup:


I'll take one of those if they're not already all gone.


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I'll take one of those if they're not already all gone.


I will let Duke know and see if I can secure one for you.


----------



## Fred Knapp

There will be no practice this Wednesday night.
We are working on the floor taking a few of those bumps out.


----------



## walterhenderson

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> u talkin' Rubber TC with that new TC6 or 12th?


rubber tc and yes with the 6


----------



## harmocy

Walter you have PM!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

9 degrees


----------



## WarpWind

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> 9 degrees


Ver 212


----------



## scramblerman

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> 9 degrees


couldnt resist stirring the pot could ya.....:tongue::tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

scramblerman said:


> couldnt resist stirring the pot could ya.....:tongue::tongue:


I think he's gonna sleep well tonight with the trouble he's been causing... :tongue:


----------



## scramblerman

WarpWind said:


> I think he's gonna sleep well tonight with the trouble he's been causing... :tongue:


i think the devil on his right shoulder kicked the angel off the left one........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Originally Posted by Dawn Sanchez 
Gentlemen: I have not logged into this site for almost a year simply because conversations get way out of hand.. and now, I refuse to allow MY NAME to be associated with hurting a good ROAR affiliate.

Tekin did nothing wrong. Tekin did their job and ROAR chose to review a software profile. We determined for the spirit of the rules, the 208 profile didn't match what we needed in a sportsman ESC and TEKIN offered to change things - but honestly, didn't have to.

I answered an email today that I thought was a private conversation and in no way did I give permission for my email to be publicized. I was asked if the 208 was legal and no, it is not as the list does not reflect 208 but now reflects 212. So, loaded question I guess and I was naive to see that and I answered a question and I should have been more sparing in my answer as I did not realize it would be used to hurt an affiliate publically.

Again, Tekin did nothing wrong. ROAR asked for a change and was granted this change for the sake of its members.

Dawn Sanchez
ROAR President


----------



## 02CooperS

I think I missed something, as usual.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> I think I missed something, as usual.


Seems there was a bit of a kerfuffle over the Tekin sportsman mode. Their idea of "0 degree timing" wasn't exactly zero. But they've got version 212 out now that supposedly corrects the problem.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Ahh, so that's why Denney's VTA car was .2/lap faster lap time than mine, haha!


----------



## JimmyJon

Major Flaws in ROAR's current Zero Timing Class 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ No pre-approval requirement/process for "Approved" escs; ROAR lists whatever mfgs tell them to list

~ No way for series' promoters/race directors to test for esc compliance with ROAR's non-timing directives

~ No penalty or accountability for either racers or manufacturers who cheat 
__________________
TeamNovak Web Site
Factory RMF Electronics
Trade-In Programs
Customer Service
Tech Support
Facebook ~ Videos


----------



## JimmyJon

the above is a post from Bob Novak who helped write the brushless rules and was the first to produce brushless esc's


here is a post from possible Roar President Steve Pond..

I haven't been directly involved in this from the beginning, but I am part of ROAR and I'm at least familiar with the discussion.

It's become clear that the rapid development in ESC technology has put a wrinkle into the concept of fair competition and reasonable expense as it relates to stock and spec classes. Those who originally fought to preserve the open development of this technology and originally embraced these developments, are now realizing that it has elevated speeds to a point where it's difficult to control in the spec and stock classes, and it's added hours to the amount of time you need to spend setting up your ESC via your laptop computer to get the best possible performance. These same people are now regretting the development of this technology, related mostly to the ridiculous cost and the exceptional amount of time it adds to the set-up process. So then, the issue becomes how can ROAR address this.

Due to a considerable number of racers and manufacturers insisting that a new, and easily tech-able configuration of ESC would "obsolete" too many of the latest generation of ESCs with dynamic timing, ROAR requested feedback from the racers and manufacturers as to how we can accomplish the objective of bringing the speeds, expense, complexity and amount of time need to take best advantage of this technology, back to a level that's appropriate for stock or spec class racing. Keep in mind that it's THEIR desire (some racers and manufacturers) to allow the continued use of ESC's that still have these programmable features; yes the same ones that created this problem in the first place.

Fast forward to today, and we have a proposed new standard that includes a stock mode in these ESCs, but one that requires a complex and extremely expensive piece of test equipment to verify that the ESCs are in compliance. This is a standard created by a consortium of manufacturers, not by ROAR. Before this standard could even be implemented or a testing process established for approval by ROAR, the limits were already being tested. So, another, much more detailed and specific standard was established by, and with the tacit endorsement of, the very manufacturers whose input was fundamental in creating the original standard. So, the manufacturers themselves helped to create this standard, and the concern all along has been the ability to tech these products. Not by ROAR, because ROAR can always find a way to make it happen. But, tech inspection of these features requires an oscilloscope, and while ROAR may find an independent source to perform compliance testing, track operators will not be able to spend the $10,000 to $50,000 on the equipment needed for ongoing compliance testing at the track level.

I don't say the following on behalf of ROAR, because that will be a group decision, but I think we need to go back to non-programmable ESCs in the stock and spec classes. ESCs without a single programmable feature. It's my opinion that once you have an ESC with programmable features, it becomes nearly impossible to ensure the use of fair, inexpensive and reasonable technology. Like an X-Box or Playstation, a programmable ESC can include programming that would activate features that are not allowed in the rules, but are completely undetectable. For example, by a certain sequence of throttle and steering input commands, features within a programmable ESC can be activated after passing through tech inspection, and shut off immediately after the completion of the event, that would make any "illegal" features impossible to detect. The only way to ensure that these features can't be used, is to enforce a specification that doesn't allow for any programming other than that which is needed for the basic operation of the ESC.

Perhaps it's time to push for a non-programmable standard to eliminate the possibility of these types of features. It's becoming clear that these are features that only benefit a very small minority of racers that have seemingly unlimited time to program the vast number of options that are present in the latest fully-programmable ESCs. I've always insisted that allowing any technology that requires a computer or programmer has no place in stock or spec racing, and the mod racers don't need it anyway because they get their power through choice of motor. I frankly don't see the continued need for these types of ESCs. In hindsight, perhaps this is the standard that should have been required from the start.


----------



## JimmyJon

here is a post from LRP. 

LRP have announced that they are sending a rule proposal for ‘Boost 0 speed controls’ to all the important RC federations to help create a new standard for this setting in all ESCs. As there was no exact definition of ‘Boost 0′, the drivers couldn’t be sure that the ‘Boost 0′ speed controls from the different manufacturers were on the same performance level. With the LRP rule proposal, the definite technical meaning of ‘Boost 0′ is now clearly defined for the very first time. Other manufacturers also get a firm base to ensure that ‘Boost 0′ speed controls of different manufacturers can be allowed in one class, because they are based on the same preconditions. Speed controllers eligible for ‘Boost 0′ classes must provide zero timing advance, along with disabling advanced motor control functions (i.e. Boost, Cheat Mode, Turbo, etc). When the ‘Boost 0′ profile is enabled, it shall be indicated by a blinking LED while the ESC is armed and in neutral position. The commutation sequence is limited to ‘6-step’ type and commutation of the speed control must follow the motors hall sensor signals 1:1, e.g. no shifted timing (no matter if advanced or retarded) is allowed at any RPM.


----------



## JimmyJon

so 9 degrees means 0 degrees for some Manufactures...atleast that is their position..


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

speechless..................


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> Originally Posted by Dawn Sanchez
> Gentlemen: I have not logged into this site for almost a year simply because conversations get way out of hand.. and now, I refuse to allow MY NAME to be associated with hurting a good ROAR affiliate.
> 
> Tekin did nothing wrong. Tekin did their job and ROAR chose to review a software profile. We determined for the spirit of the rules, the 208 profile didn't match what we needed in a sportsman ESC and TEKIN offered to change things - but honestly, didn't have to.
> 
> I answered an email today that I thought was a private conversation and in no way did I give permission for my email to be publicized. I was asked if the 208 was legal and no, it is not as the list does not reflect 208 but now reflects 212. So, loaded question I guess and I was naive to see that and I answered a question and I should have been more sparing in my answer as I did not realize it would be used to hurt an affiliate publically.
> 
> Again, Tekin did nothing wrong. ROAR asked for a change and was granted this change for the sake of its members.
> 
> Dawn Sanchez
> ROAR President


Fred - What forum did you see this on? And (anybody) where did the 9 degree number come from? Just a rumor or an actual statement from ROAR or some other testing source?


----------



## John Warner

Kevin,

As I've kept up with most of the stuff associated with this, so far from what I've read it's just rumors. Randy Pike has not actually stated anything other than to deny it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - What forum did you see this on? And (anybody) where did the 9 degree number come from? Just a rumor or an actual statement from ROAR or some other testing source?


RC tech, I copied it off from the Teakin thread.
I'm not sure were the 9 came from.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Kevin,
> 
> As I've kept up with most of the stuff associated with this, so far from what I've read it's just rumors. Randy Pike has not actually stated anything other than to deny it.


Copied from RC tech


Randy_Pike said:


> I've said before and I'll say it again. 208 was never deemed illegal. 212 is the new ROAR approved software and is required for any ROAR event from this point forward.
> 
> I'd like to know how you guys "think" there may be timing in 208? Who's spreading the rumors?


----------



## J Blaze

fred are we using 21.5 still?
should be their next sat .
thanks. p.s. might want to put your old bodies on
till I get the hang of things again.


----------



## 02CooperS

Yup Blaze, 21.5 is still the VTA motor we use. Also we're running 4.20 max gear ratio and no ESC timing and boost. I'm running an old GTB in my car.


----------



## woodys3b

What are the rules for mini cooper this year?


----------



## 02CooperS

Andy - How's it going? As of right now we haven't done anything with the Mini's yet. Denney, Fred and I talked about finding a brushless motor equivalent for them over the summer. I have the Hobbywing 13T system in mine with a 16T pinion and it's about the speed of the black can tuned motors. Denney is going to be trying out a couple more traditional motors to see if there are some other options instead of having to buy the Hobbywing system, even though it's only $70 for the motor and ESC.


----------



## woodys3b

Andy,

Thanks.

I think Leo and I will be back up there real soon. Things aren't working out in Kzoo. We would like to run the mini coopers and both of us would rather use some sort of brushless system as well. I have a 25.5 system for my VTA that might just be the ticket. I'll have to pull it out of my VTA and replace it with my 21.5 to run up there so I'll put it in my mini and see what it does. Is there practice this Wednesday night?


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think Leo and I will be back up there real soon. Things aren't working out in Kzoo. We would like to run the mini coopers and both of us would rather use some sort of brushless system as well. I have a 25.5 system for my VTA that might just be the ticket. I'll have to pull it out of my VTA and replace it with my 21.5 to run up there so I'll put it in my mini and see what it does. Is there practice this Wednesday night?


Looking forward to seeing you guys at our track.
Yes, practice Wednesday night. I'll be at the track at 5:00pm


----------



## woodys3b

Thanks Fred. Same here.

I know a bunch of you guys went crazy with the new FF-03 chassis. How many are there at the track now? Do you run them with the rubber touring cars? How do you compensate for the difference?

Any interest in the new M-06?


----------



## 02CooperS

Well to stick my neck out on the line on getting flamed. There are 5 of us who have them, but no class of them yet. Bill had his out a couple weeks ago but the diff let go.
It seems everyone is waiting for me to get mine completely dialed in then share my setup, haha.

I like the M-06 and will probably get one, but don't see those gaining any popularity over the other Mini's.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We did a few tweaks to the track and it flows much better.
See everyone Saturday.


----------



## J Blaze

see ya all in the pits.


----------



## scramblerman

good time today my son and i will both be back for more carpet racin, maybe i can finish more than one race next time LOL


----------



## Fred Knapp

scramblerman said:


> good time today my son and i will both be back for more carpet racin, maybe i can finish more than one race next time LOL


Chuck and Christopher, it was good to have you at the track running some carpet. It's just another discipline of RC, lots of traction.
You'll get there, hope to see you soon.


----------



## J Blaze

good day on the carpet.
had alot of fun need to pick some speed up 
in the driving department.see ya next time.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred Knapp said:


> We did a few tweaks to the track and it flows much better.
> See everyone Saturday.


Track was nice! Less bumps and smoother too!!!! Mod 12th was fun (what runs i finished)...... Walt????


----------



## walterhenderson

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Track was nice! Less bumps and smoother too!!!! Mod 12th was fun (what runs i finished)...... Walt????



Murry, I will be there sat. mod touring? mod 12th? Both!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Go to link below if your interested in an RTR 1/10 scale IRL! I want one made that looks real and to scale! I think Traxxas can pull it off... Let em know. I forwarded to link to Traxxas.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308900


----------



## woodys3b

Looks like we will have four mini coopers running tomorrow. Two with silver cans and two with 21.5 brushless. So, if you have a mini cooper, bring it with you.


----------



## woodys3b

Please refresh my memory. What time do the doors open and what time do we start racing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> Please refresh my memory. What time do the doors open and what time do we start racing?


Doors open at 9:00am and racing at Noon.


----------



## seemarkrun

Hola from sunny Battle Creek! How many VTA cars do you have showing up, and can I run the 25.5?


----------



## crashmaster

you can run the 25.5 but your going to be the slow one they run the 21.5


----------



## woodys3b

I was 1 second a lap off pace with my 25.5. Not all of that second was motor related though.


----------



## seemarkrun

crashmaster said:


> you can run the 25.5 but your going to be the slow one they run the 21.5


No problems there, just honk as you pass on by...:wave:
I am looking forward to checking the place out.


----------



## 02CooperS

Okay so we're looking at making an adjustment to the current VTA rules to accommodate more racers. After a suggestion that was made by Andy James about using either a 21.5 or 25.5 we're going to test the following rules adjustments over the next couple weeks before anything is set in stone. I personally like the idea of slowing the cars down a touch more to bring everyone a little closer together and making it easier on all of us. By the mains on Sat my car was barely over 1 sec slower than 17.5 sedan lap times.

21.5 motors will be limited to a 5.1 FDR, no ESC timing, turbo or boost.
25.5 motors will have an open FDR, but also no ESC timing, turbo or boost.
All other rules will remain the same.

Flame on!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Okay so we're looking at making an adjustment to the current VTA rules to accommodate more racers. After a suggestion that was made by Andy James about using either a 21.5 or 25.5 we're going to test the following rules adjustments over the next couple weeks before anything is set in stone. I personally like the idea of slowing the cars down a touch more to bring everyone a little closer together and making it easier on all of us. By the mains on Sat my car was barely over 1 sec slower than 17.5 sedan lap times.
> 
> 21.5 motors will be limited to a 5.1 FDR, no ESC timing, turbo or boost.
> 25.5 motors will have an open FDR, but also no ESC timing, turbo or boost.
> All other rules will remain the same.
> 
> Flame on!!


Sounds good to me. Flame:thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b

Thanks a bunch guys. I really appreciate your willingness to flex the rules a little for us. I really hope that this will result in some good tight racing. I don't have any reason to think otherwise.

Leo will be joining the VTA ranks next week as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp

VTA's looking good tonight.
The 12th scales are gettin dialed in for Cleveland!
Sedans looking fast as well.


----------



## woodys3b

Fred Knapp said:


> VTA's looking good tonight.
> The 12th scales are gettin dialed in for Cleveland!
> Sedans looking fast as well.


What, no love for the mini coopers?

Seriously, Bill's new VTA looks really good. I think gearing the 21.5 at 5.1 and the 25.5 at 4.0 is really close. I had a tad more speed on the straight but bill was faster in the infield.


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> What, no love for the mini coopers?
> 
> Seriously, Bill's new VTA looks really good. I think gearing the 21.5 at 5.1 and the 25.5 at 4.0 is really close. I had a tad more speed on the straight but bill was faster in the infield.


Sorry about that Andy, what can I say.
Gotta love those Mini Coopers!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey guys, got a question for ya. Is anybody up there using the Futaba 4PKS 2.4GHz radio? I'm thinking about one for my next radio...


----------



## hyena boy

Are the speed passion speed controllers and motors good? I am looking at one mostly for the price.

What is a good battery for touring?


----------



## Fred Knapp

hyena boy said:


> Are the speed passion speed controllers and motors good? I am looking at one mostly for the price.
> 
> What is a good battery for touring?


Jeff, No on that I know is running speed passion so I can't help you with that.
Batteries: SMC, Thunder Power, IP all seem to be good.


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> Are the speed passion speed controllers and motors good? I am looking at one mostly for the price.
> 
> What is a good battery for touring?


Buy a Tekin and be done with it. The best bang for the buck by far. It doesn't hurt that it wins everything as well.....

Any battery will get you by. I can run with anybody out there with my old Reedy packs. 

I'm sure if you wanted to start racing soon on the cheap we could rustle up some gear for you.

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

You can get a remanufactured Novak motor directly from them for $40.00 I don't know much about the speed passion stuff but Novak is good stuff.

The expertise on the Tekin at Rapid Competition may be one of the best reasons to get a Tekin. You don't need the Pro or the hot wire. There is always someone at the track that can help you program it.


----------



## Guest

Anything else (besides Tekin) and your just asking for trouble the next time the rules swing hither and yon.

The 415 will be more than competative. Just buy some Jaco Blues, I have an LRP speedo and a body and batteries you can use. I'm sure we can rustle up a motor.

Mike


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Since the sedan guys are having some good racing with 17.5 and no boost/timing, what are peoples thoughts on a no boost/timing 17.5 class in 12th scale after Cleveland? The rest of the 12th guys that want to go faster can run an "open" class......


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> Anything else (besides Tekin) and your just asking for trouble the next time the rules swing hither and yon.
> 
> The 415 will be more than competative. Just buy some Jaco Blues, I have an LRP speedo and a body and batteries you can use. I'm sure we can rustle up a motor.
> 
> Mike


I have a 21.5 you can run to get you started.

Bill (who can't wait for his P-37 body and 25.5 motor.... suck it 17.5s!!!:tongue


----------



## crashmaster

with all this talk about sedans makes me want to get my yok out of the closet


----------



## harmocy

Fred Knapp said:


> Jeff, No on that I know is running speed passion so I can't help you with that.
> Batteries: SMC, Thunder Power, IP all seem to be good.


Josh from CEFX is one of the top guys running the SP stuff as well as James Riely and some others I have been looking at it from a price vs others on the market and it is looking prety good i signed up with them and should be getting some in soon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

I've still got a few sets of the "Cleveland Official" touring car tires if anybody that's going wants to get some pre-race testing done this weekend. Or if you just need tires....


----------



## John Warner

I have a barely run Tekin 17.5 for sale at the track..... cheap, ask Fred for it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> I have a barely run Tekin 17.5 for sale at the track..... cheap, ask Fred for it.


Hmmm, I thought is was a 21.5


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Hmmm, I thought is was a 21.5


Uhhhhh..... 
You're correct, it is 21.5. I think my old timers is acting up again!


----------



## Denney

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Since the sedan guys are having some good racing with 17.5 and no boost/timing, what are peoples thoughts on a no boost/timing 17.5 class in 12th scale after Cleveland? The rest of the 12th guys that want to go faster can run an "open" class......


Mike-Bob & I were just talking about that last Saturday...I think we'd both be interested.


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Since the sedan guys are having some good racing with 17.5 and no boost/timing, what are peoples thoughts on a no boost/timing 17.5 class in 12th scale after Cleveland? The rest of the 12th guys that want to go faster can run an "open" class......


Really? The day I buy a Tekin and Hotwire you post this? Really..... 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

kickyfast said:


> Really? The day I buy a Tekin and Hotwire you post this? Really.....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


well, just put 208 in it and you will lap the field!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> well, just put 208 in it and you will lap the field!!!!!!!!!!



Hey good idea! Cuz it was never deemed officially illegal, right? 

Mike


----------



## Cesar

If anyone has a M05 they want to sell lmk thanks.


----------



## WarpWind

In case anyone may have forgot (how could they, he brags so much about it  ), here be proof of Slaughter's region 5 win in demolition, er, Stock Rubber sedan. Enjoy.....






Bill


----------



## mrbighead

Fred, its been a while have your 17.5 pick up yet? I was thinking about coming to race tomorrow.


----------



## kevinm

Come on over. We run 17.5 TC no-boost, just like MSI. VTA class mostly uses 21.5 motors, but we've decided to try an "equivalency formula" by limiting gearing on 21.5's to 5.2 FDR. That's what I was running last week at MSI and it seemed to be pretty close.


----------



## mrbighead

kevinm said:


> Come on over. We run 17.5 TC no-boost, just like MSI. VTA class mostly uses 21.5 motors, but we've decided to try an "equivalency formula" by limiting gearing on 21.5's to 5.2 FDR. That's what I was running last week at MSI and it seemed to be pretty close.


I'm going to try to make I get off work at 6:30 am. I have to ask my wife if I can come.I would love to race with fast Mike S.LOL


----------



## 02CooperS

For those of you guys, and gals, not heading to Cleveland next weekend there will be normal racing as scheduled Saturday at Rapid Competition. I'll be there at 9:00 to open the doors, barring any unforeseen weather event that traps me in South Bend. See everyone then, and good luck to those of you heading to Cleveland.


----------



## Fred Knapp

What a day of racing.
Lots of racers coming out to day, nice to see for a change. 
Like Andy has already said, there will be racing next Saturday.
Andy has stepped up every year to make sure the track is open and running the the races. Thank you.
Come on out and support our track even though some of us will be at the Champs race in Cleveland OH.


----------



## woodys3b

Yesterday was the most fun I've had in VTA. Lots of cars, and between a few "that's racing" pile ups there was some really good racing. It's good to see Adelle out there every race. We need more kids entering the hobby. Here's a big :thumbsup: to her dad for making that happen.

The 21.5s seem like the perfect replacement for silver can motors in Mini Cooper. I hope it's not too long before we have as many mini's as we do VTA's The difference between racing a mini and racing all the other classes isn't really evident until you join us on the drivers stand. In all the other classes, the drivers stand is a very tense place. During a mini race, there is lots banter and laughing. It's a nice injection of relaxing fun into an otherwise high pressure day.

Andy, if you need a hand with anything next weekend, just ask.

Will there be practice this Wednesday?


----------



## 02CooperS

No, there won't be any practice this week. And if I need any help I'll be sure to let you know. Thanks.


----------



## J Blaze

good racing sat had alot off fun see ya in two weeks


----------



## TimXLB

02CooperS:


Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

Happy Thanks Giving !!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Hi Tim, back at ya!



TimXLB said:


> 02CooperS:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> YHPM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodys3b

TimXLB,

YHPM

Andy James


----------



## rowdy547

is there a stock truck class for saturday evening? if so what are the stock rules.


----------



## 02CooperS

There wasn't any plans for there to be stadium racing Tomorrow night. Fred is currently at Cleveland racing at the winter champs. I'll be heading up the show tomorrow morning for on-road. It's been almost a year since I've raced stadium but if the rules haven't changed its 13.5 motors and either rubber tires (no pins) or foam tires.


----------



## John Warner

Andrew Knapp TQ's and wins 12th 17.5 stock open ESC. 

Josh Cyrul wins 12th mod by a mile!!

Wayne Gerber wins masters 12th.

Mike Haynes wins mod rubber TC.


----------



## Roy Dallier

John Warner said:


> Andrew Knapp TQ's and wins 12th 17.5 stock open ESC.
> 
> Josh Cyrul wins 12th mod by a mile!!
> 
> Wayne Gerber wins masters 12th.
> 
> Mike Haynes wins mod rubber TC.


NO rclive this year???


----------



## John Warner

Roy....

Nope, nashracer (Robert Dirla) couldn't make it at the last minute because of his work schedule.


----------



## 02CooperS

So John, from reading the oval thread Andrew TQ'd and won the SST class also? There are no online results anywhere I could find.


----------



## John Warner

Yes sir, he TQ'd and won SST also. However, had Fred not got taken out and ended up getting a DNF, I'm pretty sure he would have won.


----------



## John Warner

Here are the top five finishers in every class.....

17.5 Stock Spec ESC
1) Austin Harrison
2) Andrew Hardman
3) Jim Piersol
4) Skip Starkey
5) Ron Goetter

1/12th Open Masters
1) Wayne Gerber
2) Frank Calandra
3) Chuck Lonergan
4) Jim Piersol
5) Skip Starkey

TC 17.5 SS Open ESC
1) Keven Hebert
2) Mike Haynes
3) Martin Crisp
4) Austin Harrison
5) Steven McNichols

1/12 17.5 Stock Open ESC
1) Andrew Knapp
2) Larry Fairtrace
3) Kenny Lambert
4) Mark Calandra
5) Brad Johnson

13.5 World GT
1) Peter D’Agnolo
2) Tom Firsching
3) Dave Ehrlich
4) Brian Jucha
5) Frank Calandra

1/12 13.5 SS
1) Tom Firsching
2) Mike Haynes
3) Paul Ciccarello
4) Kenny Lambert
5) Brian Wynn

TC Mod
1) Mike Haynes
2) Keven Hebert
3) Drew Ellis
4) Martin Crisp
5) Stephen Boice

1/12 Open Mod
1) Josh Cyrul
2) Ray Darroch
3) Paul Lemieux
4) Terry Rott
5) Walter Henderson

Formula One
1) Jim Piersol
2) Skip Starkey
3) Bryan Wynn
4) Perry Caswell
5) Ken Miller

Oval Results

17.5 Tour Stock (Oval)
1) Matt Kirby
2) Kyle Inman
3) Billy Kimpton
4) David Ward
5) Jeremy Gullo

SST A-Main (Truck Oval)
1) Andrew Knapp
2) Rick Lohr
3) Kevin Marcy
4) John Warner
5) Fred Knapp

1/12 10.5 (Oval)
1) Vicky Carrubba
2) Bryan Wynn
3) Steve Pemberton
4) Rob Barone
5) Tony Carrbba

13.5 COT (Oval)
1) Joe Mayne
2) David Banks
3) David Erlich
4) Matt Kirby
5) Conor Mullen

10.5 Pro (Oval)
1) Peter D’Agnolo
2) Adam Liehr
3) Josh Cyrul
4) Terry Zinser
5) David Ward


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew did a fine job!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Cool, Nice job guys. Looks like the West Michigan crew represented well again.


----------



## woodys3b

Yep, great job!

Here's a big :thumbsup: to Andrew and Chuck.

Now, what's up with the Somalia flag?


----------



## kevinm

Check out Frank Honson's videos on YouTube. 

Especially the Mod TC A Main:

http://www.youtube.com/user/64frankh#p/a/u/1/A-RyOpPn73M

Watch the first few seconds carefully, also from about 1:50 to 2:00. Keven Hebert gets my vote for "Class of the field" (and I'm NOT talking about speed). He spent half of the race inches from the leader's rear bumper and didn't make contact. The blue & white car, on the other hand .....


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I am planning on racing 12th scale 17.5 no boost/no timing this weekend in hopes some of you that have 12th scale cars sitting on the shelf will grab them and run them this weekend.......


----------



## 02CooperS

Speaking of 1/12th scale cars sitting on a shelf does anyone want a pair of Magenta and Pink tires I have that are brand new, never trued?


----------



## WarpWind

Andy or Denney, what are the parts I need to build my diff properly for my FF03? I think we need to get a class going, so I need to get my butt in gear and get this car back together.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

As far as the "Must have" options I would recommend these in order of importance. All of these are in stock @ Speedtech. And if you do put in an order get an extra set of the hardened diff and idler gear for me. And I agree we really need to get a class of these going. I'm taking out the 17.5 in mine and replacing it w/ a 21.5.

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=896&id=9801
http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=896&id=10361
http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=896&id=9800
http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=615&id=8104


----------



## J Blaze

great job guys!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> As far as the "Must have" options I would recommend these in order of importance. All of these are in stock @ Speedtech. And if you do put in an order get an extra set of the hardened diff and idler gear for me. And I agree we really need to get a class of these going. I'm taking out the 17.5 in mine and replacing it w/ a 21.5.


I've got the outdrives, the diff screw from the 201 and a ceramic thrust bearing assembly from TOP coming for the car. That should take care of things. Once I've got a proper diff in the car, it should be pretty much good to go.

Oh, and I've also got this and this coming as well. I didn't order it yet, but I kinda want one of these too.

But what I'm really hoping Santa brings is one of these. Maybe I'll just wait for Slaughter to get bored with his. :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

Andy, thanks again for the swanky new paint job. I just hope I don't destroy it too soon.... :tongue:










Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

What a good day of racing.
9 1/12 scale cars in one main.
I guess with 17.5 spec mode you can do that.
Now if we could just get 9 cars in the 17.5 and VTA class running at 
the same time we'd have something.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b

WarpWind said:


> Andy, thanks again for the swanky new paint job. I just hope I don't destroy it too soon.... :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill D.


Wow Bill! That's really cool.

Great job Andy.


----------



## 02CooperS

Bill - Your welcome for the body. The yellow tinted windows set off the car!

There will be at least one more 17.5 sedan next weekend, but one less VTA. I've finally reached my limit of frustration with the VTA tires. They take forever to break in and only last a few weeks before they fall off in performance. At this pace I would need to buy 4 more sets of front tires to finish the season. So I just ordered some real tires, Mazda 6 body, and some needed replacement parts for the T2.


----------



## WarpWind

Sweet. Now we just gotta work on Denney....!

Bill.


----------



## Guest

Fred,

Are tires "open" in 17.5tc, or can we use the other popular "spec" tires such as sweep qts32? What about rubber traction compounds? Also which minimum weight is used, ROARs?

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I would like to keep it with the Jaco Blues for a bit longer.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

kickyfast said:


> Fred,
> 
> Are tires "open" in 17.5tc, or can we use the other popular "spec" tires such as sweep qts32? What about rubber traction compounds? Also which minimum weight is used, ROARs?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike,
I believe that we decided to go open on the tires for the time being.
Some have tires that they want to use up.

Right now Jack the Gripper, Sticky Fingers and SXT are the approved traction compounds.
Did you have another compound in mind that you want considered?


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Right now Jack the Gripper, Sticky Fingers and SXT are the approved traction compounds.
> Did you have another compound in mind that you want considered?


Cool! SXT covers it for now, although I might want to submit some Sweep later....

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike, I was wondering the same thing about weight. I think ROAR is 1450g? I'm shooting for that number with mine.

I don't know if anyone else saw this but Speedtech is getting the new Tamiya 417 and taking preorders. Is it awesome, Yes!. Is it worth $520, no comment. Is it tempting, Yes!
http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=120&id=8811


----------



## WarpWind

I think weight drops to 1350g in 2012. At least for ISTC. Not sure what ROAR has planned.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> I think weight drops to 1350g in 2012. At least for ISTC. Not sure what ROAR has planned.


Right now ROAR is 1420, most of the rest of the world is 1350 (iircc), Cleveland, Birds, and IIC is 1400...

Not that you have anything to worry about with the Losi Bill.... I can hit 1300 and some change easily with the Yoke, even with a gear diff.....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

I'm sure I can hit the minimum weight. For 1/8th scale.

By the way, 234 days till the paved nats. Plenty of time to decide what to wear to the track. Maybe something with 417 on it.....

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Man, and I thought I was getting close w/ the T2 at 1480g,lol! That 417 is looking better and better. They were already targeting the 1350g mark for 2012. And the Spec-R gear diff is a drop in part. Who wants to buy 2 X-Rays??? And a Losi XXXT-CR, LOL!


----------



## John Warner

02CooperS said:


> Mike, I was wondering the same thing about weight. I think ROAR is 1450g? I'm shooting for that number with mine.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else saw this but Speedtech is getting the new Tamiya 417 and taking preorders. Is it awesome, Yes!. Is it worth $520, no comment. Is it tempting, Yes!
> http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=120&id=8811


Andy, Looking at the picture, that looks a lot like the car I was talking about that I'd seen at the Champs this year!


----------



## woodys3b

How many VTA tires could you buy for $520. 

Just thought I'd jerk your chain a little seeing as it's Monday morning and we are in the middle of the first blizzard of the year, it seemed like the thing to do.

On the other hand, it is a Tamiya so justify away! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> Andy, Looking at the picture, that looks a lot like the car I was talking about that I'd seen at the Champs this year!



I am guessing you saw a 416X with lipo chassis. Marc R, Victor W., and the young kid only received their 417s that same weekend, or slightly before at the Tamiya WC.....

Mike


----------



## John Warner

That very well could be Mike, all I know is that I was really impressed with it!


----------



## 02CooperS

woodys3b said:


> How many VTA tires could you buy for $520.
> 
> Just thought I'd jerk your chain a little seeing as it's Monday morning and we are in the middle of the first blizzard of the year, it seemed like the thing to do.
> 
> On the other hand, it is a Tamiya so justify away! :thumbsup:


You could buy a couple pairs of VTA tires for $520, but I was referring to the cost of 4prs of VTA tires vs. 1 entire set of Jaco Blues and a Mazda body, which is almost the same.
Plus I think it may be time for a new sedan. The X-Ray is awesome, but it seems like I have to drive it a lot harder with the 06 version than Denney does with his 08. His front tires proved that. They are the same age as mine, but have 2x the tread left and still work great.


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> That very well could be Mike, all I know is that I was really impressed with it!



They are darn near works of art. Well worth the price. It is also nice, in my opinion, to have a company that keeps updating and revising their cars to remain relevant.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## John Warner

That's why I drove the Tamiya cars for so many years. Even though at the time I was one of the few that loved the quality of them. Yes, they are works of art indeed.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> That's why I drove the Tamiya cars for so many years. Even though at the time I was one of the few that loved the quality of them. Yes, they are works of art indeed.


I'm sure we'll see you at the track again when the Evo VI comes out. Didn't that sticker sheet go to ten? Everything old ends up being new again. 

Bill


----------



## John Warner

Yes Bill, I think I had every version of the EVO they ever made, including the very first version. Lol. But.... The last Tamiya car I think I had was the 414, the same car Brad Baker had at the time.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Tamiya 417......... The "other" blue.......


----------



## TimXLB

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Tamiya 417......... The "other" blue.......


MurDog...


THE only blue that counts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

TimXLB said:


> MurDog...
> 
> 
> THE only blue that counts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait a tick. Weren't you making lusty plans for a Yokomo? Or has that love withered already?

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB

WarpWind said:


> Wait a tick. Weren't you making lusty plans for a Yokomo? Or has that love withered already?
> 
> Bill.


Bill:

Hi,

I'm still lusting after a Yokomo. and now a 417..... I've always liked the Tamiya blue.


----------



## WarpWind

So, Andy, whereabouts would you gear a 21.5 in the FF03? Hopefully my parts will show up soon and I'll be good to go for this weekend.

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

I was kind of wondering the same thing on mine. So I just left the 4.05FDR I ran w/ a 17.5 to see what it temps at. 81/52 is the spur pinion combo I have.


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> I was kind of wondering the same thing on mine. So I just left the 4.05FDR I ran w/ a 17.5 to see what it temps at. 81/52 is the spur pinion combo I have.


Last Saturday, I had a 21.5 in my Losi JRXS. I think it was geared at around 3.8-3.9. It felt about right and the temps were well below the limit. I was running my Tekin with 212.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

OK Everyone listen up! Theres a SICK new layout down on the track, we got some grip in it tonight, but i wanna see everyone at the track this saturday laying down a groove! 
This saturday, Rapid Competition R/C Raceway, SICK NEW LAYOUT 
BE THERE!


----------



## John Warner

Somebody has hacked Andrews account. He has not posted in quite some time!


----------



## crashmaster

TimXLB said:


> Bill:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm still lusting after a Yokomo. and now a 417..... I've always liked the Tamiya blue.


witch yokomo are you looking for


----------



## TimXLB

Crash:

Hi,

Well I'm looking for a Yokomo like Mike S. has. a BD5W. also I'm looking for a YR2 Graphite.


----------



## J Blaze

fred do I dope the tires with (FRED'S BEST) after each heat or just once a night?
wish I could be their sat but had off road plans will be their next sat.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> fred do I dope the tires with (FRED'S BEST) after each heat or just once a night?
> wish I could be their sat but had off road plans will be their next sat.


Dope them every time well before you run!:thumbsup:


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Any big races planned this winter?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'd like to do a 1/12 scale Mid West Carpet Champs of some sort which would
include sedans of course.
How many would be interested in something like that?


----------



## WarpWind

I just saw a new car Murray. Bet this will even up things with el Slaughter....










Awesomatix touring car. I wonder if you'll start talking with a Russian accent when you run this car.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

what the hec Id do it


----------



## 02CooperS

This car is much more purty Bill, and will soon be mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## outlander5

WarpWind said:


> I just saw a new car Murray. Bet this will even up things with el Slaughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomatix touring car. I wonder if you'll start talking with a Russian accent when you run this car.
> 
> Bill.


carbon fiber control arms! that could put up with even me driving. i really need one.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> This car is much more purty Bill, and will soon be mine! :thumbsup:


What, you don't want to drop $700 on a car? :tongue: I'm sure there won't be any problems with parts support. I mean, Russia is technically closer than China, right?

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB

02CooperS:

Hi,

LUCKY!!!!!!!!! anybody want to buy a never run EVO Photon?????? I'm liking the 417 more and more.....

Warpwind:

Hi,

I think you should get one of those Russian cars..... It'll look good next to your Losi!!!!!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred Knapp said:


> I'd like to do a 1/12 scale Mid West Carpet Champs of some sort which would
> include sedans of course.
> How many would be interested in something like that?


sounds good.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

WarpWind said:


> I just saw a new car Murray. Bet this will even up things with el Slaughter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomatix touring car. I wonder if you'll start talking with a Russian accent when you run this car.
> 
> Bill.


I will have to check yours out first..... Make it happen.....:wave:


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> This car is much more purty Bill, and will soon be mine! :thumbsup:


Two sets each of these are pretty much mandatory....

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=53539&search=Go

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFSD2&P=7

It also comes with aluminum turnbuckles, don't even bother with them! Get titanium for the kit build.

And a #57 drill bit to drill the pistons out to 1.1mm.

You will also want blue, pink, gold, and silver HPI Pro 4/TC/TCX springs.

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

whats a good gearing for 17.5 in a tc4
trinity nemesis 
THANKS.


----------



## J Blaze

oh , and shock springs and oil ?


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> Two sets each of these are pretty much mandatory....
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=53539&search=Go
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFSD2&P=7
> 
> It also comes with aluminum turnbuckles, don't even bother with them! Get titanium for the kit build.
> 
> And a #57 drill bit to drill the pistons out to 1.1mm.
> 
> You will also want blue, pink, gold, and silver HPI Pro 4/TC/TCX springs.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the heads up Mike. now I just have to find someone with those springs in stock. Thank god my new water heater didn't eat up all of my fun money this year,lol!

Scratch that Superior had the springs in stock!


----------



## 02CooperS

J Blaze said:


> whats a good gearing for 17.5 in a tc4
> trinity nemesis
> THANKS.





J Blaze said:


> oh , and shock springs and oil ?


Blaze - a final drive ratio between 4.0 and 4.3 seems to be a good place to start.

Springs and oil wise in my X-Ray I use their 30wt which roughly = Losi 30wt or Asc 27.5wt and 3 hole pistons front and back w/ 17# front springs and 14.5# rear springs.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks ill try that first.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Springs and oil wise in my X-Ray I use their 30wt which roughly = Losi 30wt or Asc 27.5wt and 3 hole pistons front and back w/ 17# front springs and 14.5# rear springs.


Translated into Associated lingo, either #2 pistons or 57 losi pistons all the way around, blue springs up front, silver and green for the rear. 

The magic touring car oil is 37.5 with a heavier oil up front to taste.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

So is that Asc or Losi 37.5 oil Mike, or some other flavor? Lol


----------



## 02CooperS

This just posted on Speedtech's main page, woohoo!

"Just in time for Christmas. The Tamiya TRF417 will begin shipping Thursday. All pre-orders will be processed and shipped. Don't get left in the dust, get yours today!!!"


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> So is that Asc or Losi 37.5 oil Mike, or some other flavor? Lol


Some guy name Hambone? Horton? Hara? I can't remember, claims Losi is the best as well as quite a few others.

I'm very tempted to order a 417 up myself just to look at..... And maybe drive just a teensy bit. My bodies would mount right up!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> I'm very tempted to order a 417 up myself just to look at..... And maybe drive just a teensy bit. My bodies would mount right up!
> 
> Mike


See, that blue just sucks you in. 

Speaking of Cult Tamiya, any body running their FF03 this weekend? I just need a proper servo saver and mine should be good to go. 

Bill


----------



## 02CooperS

I'll have mine Bill. And Mike your more than welcome to look at and drive mine once I get it.


----------



## Denney

My FF03's in my bag already...

Can't decide on 417 vs T3-2011...I'm gridlocked.


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> My FF03's in my bag already...
> 
> Can't decide on 417 vs T3-2011...I'm gridlocked.



Tamiya! all the suspension bitz, shock bitz etc work on your FF03!

Mike


----------



## Denney

But I've already got X-Ray stuff...and TC-5 stuff too.


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> But I've already got X-Ray stuff...and TC-5 stuff too.


Punt'em! The TC5 is worth a shiny nickel and you might be able to pay for the next day air shipping by selling the Xray stuff.......

Chase many rabbits and catch none! At least that's the way it worked for me..... 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

X2 on both posts Mike! I'm already gathering parts list to put an ad together for the two T2's to throw in the 4-sale threads! And getting a larger parts bin for both of the Tamiya cars. I'm fully pot committed now, and not regretting it.


----------



## woodys3b

*Can you say GT?*

I knew ya could!


----------



## Denney

Mike S - What exactly are the Sweep tires & traction compound you are using...I see Carpet tires in 30 & 36 (white wheels, not yellow), and "X1, X2, X3" carpet/asphalt compounds...

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Mike S - What exactly are the Sweep tires & traction compound you are using...I see Carpet tires in 30 & 36 (white wheels, not yellow), and "X1, X2, X3" carpet/asphalt compounds...
> 
> Thanks, Denney


QTS32. The same tire used in Cleveland. 

And, X2 indoor sauce.

I honestly wouldn't have gone this route if it wasn't for all the Jaco Blue issues, which are apparently fixed now although the tires are not in circulation yet.

I hate to start a tire war, but after seeing three to four sets of Jacos go down in a couple of runs no thanks!

I think they are definitely faster than Jacos upfront. Although I don't know if that is because of the sauce or tire. 

I am planning on doing another order, and am already ordering some for a few people, who else wants some tires and sauce?

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Count me in on both items Mike.

Also what weight fluid are you using in your gear diff?


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Count me in on both items Mike.
> 
> Also what weight fluid are you using in your gear diff?


I have been running it in the front with a mix of half 100k and half 500k.

If I wasn't so lazy I would probably clean it out and run straight 500k. In the rear I have ran 750 (which is about 80wt Associated?) and a little heavier, like 1000cst.

I think a spool is possibly a bit faster, but edgier to drive and hard on parts!

Mike


----------



## Denney

Since your ordering...I'll take 2 sets of tires and one sauce please.

And I wouldn't worry about a "tire war"...I'm more concerned about aomeone not coming out because they don't have the right "spec tire". Personally, I'd like to use up all the tires in my basement dated 2005/2006/2007....

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have decided to be closed
through Saturday this week. So no Wednesday night practice and no
racing on Saturday.
Everyone have a Great Christmas.


----------



## Guest

kickyfast said:


> I am planning on doing another order, and am already ordering some for a few people, who else wants some tires and sauce?


I will be ordering at noon today so this is your last chance!

So far I'm up to seven sets......

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

I too succumbed to the magical power of Tamiya Blue. Ordered a 417 from Speedtech this morning. The Losi is on it's way to Australia. It just made more sense for me since it uses the same suspension parts as my TA-05 V2. I already have spares for all the stuff that breaks. Not sure how long it will take to get here with the holidays upon us. In the mean time, my V2 is being transformed into a 21.5 GT car. I'm undecided on what class I'll run the 417 in. I love VTA but I'm being drawn to rubber TC. Just don't know if I'm up to running with you fast guys yet. Maybe with a car that I get along with, I wouldn't be such an obstacle.

Happy Holidays to everyone. Hope Santa is good to you.


----------



## 02CooperS

Welcome to the Blue side Andy!


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> I'm undecided on what class I'll run the 417 in. I love VTA but I'm being drawn to rubber TC.


If I recall correctly, I believe a 417 will experience spontaneous combustion if ran in VTA.....

If not, I will definitely shake my head in shame and disbelief every time it hits the track in VTA livery..... 

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> If I recall correctly, I believe a 417 will experience spontaneous combustion if ran in VTA.....
> 
> If not, I will definitely shake my head in shame and disbelief every time it hits the track in VTA livery.....
> 
> Mike


Yep, I have the same fears. However, there is no shortage of TC5s and Xrays out there in VTA. It'll most likely make it's debut in rubber TC. It was good to see two mains last week. 

Would you mind shooting me a PM with some recommendations for the initial setup? I ordered a Spec R gear diff for the front so please recommend diff grease and I'll need to order some tires to. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Denney

I would run the 417 in VTA, brag about it in the RcTech VTA thread, ask if they are going to change the battery & motor rules to allow bigger cells & non-novak motors (ask about changing back to 21.5's too), complain that the VTA tires don't work well enough & ask if they can change the rules to allow X-pattern, or better yet Sorex sedan tires, make some disparaging remarks about using a driver figure, see if they are open to using a Tekin with 208 software, ask if you can run the Corvette body...and then mention that the class is too slow & would be much more fun if we could run timing boost...because your car can "handle it"

Let me know how that works out...

Denney


----------



## Guest

Denney said:


> Let me know how that works out...


That there is some awesome on a stick...

Mike


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> Would you mind shooting me a PM with some recommendations for the initial setup?


I imagine either one of these would be a good start..... Or when in doubt start matching and measuring a well handling car with similar layout at the track.

And for the front diff....

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

Denney said:


> I would run the 417 in VTA, brag about it in the RcTech VTA thread, ask if they are going to change the battery & motor rules to allow bigger cells & non-novak motors (ask about changing back to 21.5's too), complain that the VTA tires don't work well enough & ask if they can change the rules to allow X-pattern, or better yet Sorex sedan tires, make some disparaging remarks about using a driver figure, see if they are open to using a Tekin with 208 software, ask if you can run the Corvette body...and then mention that the class is too slow & would be much more fun if we could run timing boost...because your car can "handle it"
> 
> Let me know how that works out...
> 
> Denney


:beatdeadhorse::lol:

Now that's some funny stuff! There was a guy (read idiot) in Kzoo that wanted to use a Chevy Silverado pick up truck body in VTA. Didn't understand why it wasn't allowed because it was vintage afterall. Come to think of it, that was right about the time that I threw in the towel there and returned to good old GR.

It's interesting that with the exception of Tekin stuff, you pretty much defined our new GT class.


----------



## Guest

I miss being able to travel far and wide and find ROAR rules at each track...... 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Uniform rules, now that's just crazy talk!

I'll have to transfer the setup from the manual to a setup sheet for the box 417 setup when I get home tonight. But first impression is for $530 they could have put it in a larger box at least, lol! It's barely longer and wider than the chassis and only about 2" thick.


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> I miss being able to travel far and wide and find ROAR rules at each track......
> 
> Mike


Yep, that's a real problem. I don't think you can blame the tracks as much as ROAR. ROAR seems to be too worried about accommodating the manufacturers so they write the rules to include their new technology. If they had a history of writing rules and sticking with them, the manufactures would be more interested in making equipment that can be used within those rules. ROAR should take a page from real car racing where the rules drive technology rather than the technology driving the rules.

Case in point:
At our local dirt track, Hartford Motor Speedway, they run 4 classes. They are, in order of speed, slowest to fastest; Street Stock, Stock, Modified and Late Models. The street stocks are supposed to be the least expensive to run because all you can do to the car is mostly safety related. In reality, the Modifies are the cheapest in the long run. Yes, it cost more to get into it but the rules have remained mostly unchanged for 20 years. Does this hurt the manufactures that push the technological envelope? Maybe, maybe not. There are other classes that they can cater to. I do know that not chasing the technology makes the class strong and that's good for racing. And what's good for racing is good for the manufactures that make stuff for race cars.

One more point. Rules have to be enforceable. I think that's a big reason you don't see ROAR rules being followed at most tracks.

And one final poke at ROAR. Why in the world did they feel the need to include VTA but make the rules different than USVTA? I know they have their reasons and I have a good understand of what they are so if any of you feel the need to explain them to me, don't bother. We will just have to agree to disagree.

I know you Poo-Poo VTA Mike, but it's a thriving class. Yes, it's slow. But more speed doesn't always equal more fun. The rules are simple and easy to conform to. The cars handle well with the spec tires. The equipment is inexpensive and because the speeds are in check, stuff doesn't break as often. VTA is good for the hobby.

I hope this doesn't come off as being argumentative or confrontational. It's not intended to be. Just want to voice what goes through the mind of a relatively new RC car racer so the experienced guys who are scratching their heads wondering how they can get more people involved in the sport understand what's important to us. 

We are all tired of answering the same questions from the mall walkers that wonder in and ask the same two questions. 1. How fast to they go? 2. How much does it cost? The answer to question 2 is the reason we don't get more people. VTA goes a long way to making the answer to question 2 a little more palatable.


----------



## woodys3b

*Collection plate for a new compressor*

While I'm happy to be able to bring my compressor to the track, I really don't want to wear it out. I would like to take charge of getting the track a new compressor. When you come to the track, you will notice a coffee can in the back room where the compressor is with Compressor Fund on it. Please throw in whatever money you can spare. When we have collected enough, I'll go buy a compressor to replace the broken one.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## WarpWind

Correction. VTA was a thriving class. With the change to 25.5, the class has become fractured. FDR limits do nothing to even the motors. The saddest part is, 21.5 turned out to be the closest replacement to the brushed stock motors. And ROAR hasn't seemed to catch on. 

Anyways, I hope everyone has a merry Christmas. 

Bill


----------



## woodys3b

WarpWind said:


> Correction. VTA was a thriving class. With the change to 25.5, the class has become fractured. FDR limits do nothing to even the motors. The saddest part is, 21.5 turned out to be the closest replacement to the brushed stock motors. And ROAR hasn't seemed to catch on.
> 
> Anyways, I hope everyone has a merry Christmas.
> 
> Bill


Running the two motors together is only a problem where tracks have decided for one reason or another to not follow the rules. Like Mike said, this makes traveling around to race difficult at best. I think that not following the rules, although done with the best of intentions, does more harm than good. At tracks that have gone with the rules as written, VTA is alive and well. The speeds are what they were intended to be.

As the only guy out there running a 25.5, I don't mind the difference that much. That is until I get passed on the straight like I'm standing still and it's obvious that either intentionally or unintentionally, someone isn't geared per the rules we have established. Even if I decided to run a 21.5 in VTA, I think the gearing limit is a good thing. They shouldn't be within a half second of rubber touring cars. Personally, I would like to see us go to the 25.5 rule. As long as we allow the 21.5s to run, that's what people are going to run. Our latest newcomers to the class are a prime example. They had to buy new equipment to run and given the choice, they went with the bigger motor. It just makes sense. I guess I stick with my 25.5 mostly on principle. That and the fact that it rewards good smooth driving more and my goals are more about improving my driving than winning races.

BTW, most of the tire wear issues are not nearly as bad with the 25.5.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

woodys3b said:


> As the only guy out there running a 25.5, I don't mind the difference that much. That is until I get passed on the straight like I'm standing still and it's obvious that either intentionally or unintentionally, someone isn't geared per the rules we have established. Even if I decided to run a 21.5 in VTA, I think the gearing limit is a good thing. They shouldn't be within a half second of rubber touring cars. Personally, I would like to see us go to the 25.5 rule. As long as we allow the 21.5s to run, that's what people are going to run. Our latest newcomers to the class are a prime example. They had to buy new equipment to run and given the choice, they went with the bigger motor. It just makes sense. I guess I stick with my 25.5 mostly on principle. That and the fact that it rewards good smooth driving more and my goals are more about improving my driving than winning races.
> .


My bad woody, I just checked the gearing in Adelle's car. I was in the wrong, I ran her car last week. thought I had a different spur gear on her car. won't happen again. Hopefully Adelle will be back in the drivers seat next time.


----------



## woodys3b

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> My bad woody, I just checked the gearing in Adelle's car. I was in the wrong, I ran her car last week. thought I had a different spur gear on her car. won't happen again. Hopefully Adelle will be back in the drivers seat next time.


No worries. Like I said, I don't worry too much about what position I finish in. I had a blast racing you through the infield last week and I appreciate you lifting on the straight. It'll be good to see Adelle back out there but are you sure you don't want to continue to run VTA? Having you out there makes it better.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

woodys3b said:


> No worries. Like I said, I don't worry too much about what position I finish in. I had a blast racing you through the infield last week and I appreciate you lifting on the straight. It'll be good to see Adelle back out there but are you sure you don't want to continue to run VTA? Having you out there makes it better.


Maybe Santa will bring me some VTA tires and a 21.5 D3. Or money to buy some.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

Just stopping by to wish everyone a happy holidays!!!!!!


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Fred Knapp said:


> I'd like to do a 1/12 scale Mid West Carpet Champs of some sort which would
> include sedans of course.
> How many would be interested in something like that?


any dates for this yet?
More than happy to help out if needed.


----------



## woodys3b

*21.5 Gt*

I just read an interesting thread on RC Tech. This class is going strong on the west coast. It was suggested that we limit the FDR for this class as the FF chassis isn't able to get to very low FDRs. This sounds like a good idea to me. Can you guys that run FF-03s chime in on this and give us your thoughts? Seems to me that we should set the limit at whatever the FF-03 is limited to.

I have converted my TA-05 to a GT car and am really excited about this class. Can't wait for next Saturday!


----------



## 02CooperS

I don't know if there is a need to limit the FDR on the 21.5 class. Based on the size of our track I'm probably already geared a couple teeth too high with my car, and I have plenty of room to gear a lot higher with a smaller spur gear and not running a gear cover.

Speaking of racing. Is there any racing this weekend? Or is the mall closed b/c it's the 1st?


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Speaking of racing. Is there any racing this weekend? Or is the mall closed b/c it's the 1st?



If so we can always hit MSI on Sunday!!!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

woodys3b said:


> I have converted my TA-05 to a GT car and am really excited about this class. Can't wait for next Saturday!


So were now running AWD cars with FWD cars now? Anyone interested in a barely used FF03?

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> So were now running AWD cars with FWD cars now? Anyone interested in a barely used FF03?
> 
> Bill.


IFMAR or it ain't worth it! 

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Speaking of racing. Is there any racing this weekend? Or is the mall closed b/c it's the 1st?


I will check today and post up what I find out.
I would think the mall should be open.


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> I imagine either one of these would be a good start..... Or when in doubt start matching and measuring a well handling car with similar layout at the track.
> 
> And for the front diff....
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Somehow I missed this till today.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.

Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are racing Saturday.
The mall is open as usual.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> We are racing Saturday.
> The mall is open as usual.


Sweet! 

Also, tires are here!!! I am hitting MSI Wednesday so if anyone needs them for practice hit me up and we can work something out.

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

WarpWind said:


> So were now running AWD cars with FWD cars now? Anyone interested in a barely used FF03?
> 
> Bill.


Read here before you get your panties in a wad. :thumbsup:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/437644-super-gt-plus-sgt-21-5-zero-gt-racing.html

I think Denney and Andy can second what is being said on this thread. If it turns out that the AWD cars have an advantage at our track, we can find a way to even things up. I don't think that's going to be an issue though. If you didn't know which cars were AWD and which cars were FWD, you probably couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> If you didn't know which cars were AWD and which cars were FWD, you probably couldn't figure it out.


Bunkus.....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

woodys3b said:


> Read here before you get your panties in a wad. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/437644-super-gt-plus-sgt-21-5-zero-gt-racing.html
> 
> I think Denney and Andy can second what is being said on this thread. If it turns out that the AWD cars have an advantage at our track, we can find a way to even things up. I don't think that's going to be an issue though. If you didn't know which cars were AWD and which cars were FWD, you probably couldn't figure it out.


Woah, easy there. The AWD cars will always have an advantage, especially on the layouts we run. If we opened the track up to say 10' lanes and no tight corners then it might even things up. My car geared at 3.97 was barely a second faster than a VTA car geared at 5.20 with tires that don't work worth anything. I only support this class b/c we can't get enough people to race a FWD class.


----------



## woodys3b

This class was not conceived to be a FF-03 class. The idea was to create a class that they could run in with other cars and be competitive. We aren't breaking new ground here. Folks on the west coast have been doing this for a while now and have found that with a 21.5 and no timing, there really isn't enough of a difference between the cars to do anything about it. Andy V1 with FF-03 and Andy V2 with Losi JRXS had fast laps that were within 1/100 of a second of each other. Granted, V1 is a better driver than V2 but I'm able to put down a good clean lap now and then.

The last thing I want to do is start an argument here. If the FF drivers feel they are at a disadvantage, I'm more than willing to score the AWD cars separately. If that's too hard, we can just not put transponders in the AWD cars. Since the real issue boils down to traction, perhaps the AWD cars should run a harder tire. Lots of different ways to make this worthwhile class work. We haven't' done nearly enough racing with these things to be come to any kind of conclusion. So, bring out your car and lets race!

I just want to run a car that looks like a real car and has speed somewhere between rubber tc and VTA.

The "panties in wad" comment was meant to get a chuckle.


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> IFMAR or it ain't worth it!
> 
> Mike


IFMAR gives the 2wd cars a weight advantage. 1450 for AWD, 1350 for 2WD. That's certainly an option. My only beef with the IFMAR rules is the list of approved bodies. It doesn't support GT racing.

My car will be at or above 1450 on Saturday.


----------



## 02CooperS

I know that the class was not a fwd specific class. It all boils down unless your running 17.5 sedan, VTA, or 1/12th scale there just isn't enough interest to run anything else. I know Fred B. is looking to get some tires and goodies for his FF-03 to run with us. And Terry even said he was thinking of pulling his off the shelf to join us. So if we can convince Bill to keep his (HINT) that could make up to 5 fwd cars in the class vs. 1 awd. So that's fine by me.


----------



## WarpWind

I was interested in running FF03 against other FF03. I thought that was simple enough. But I'll stay out of the way and stick to the stock class. 

Bill


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> I know that the class was not a fwd specific class. It all boils down unless your running 17.5 sedan, VTA, or 1/12th scale there just isn't enough interest to run anything else. I know Fred B. is looking to get some tires and goodies for his FF-03 to run with us. And Terry even said he was thinking of pulling his off the shelf to join us. So if we can convince Bill to keep his (HINT) that could make up to 5 fwd cars in the class vs. 1 awd. So that's fine by me.


Probably 2 AWD as Leo wants to do this too.


----------



## Guest

woodys3b said:


> My car will be at or above 1450 on Saturday.


The new weight will be 1380 grams.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

I couldn't agree more Mike! That's half the reason I switched to 17.5 sedan.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> I couldn't agree more Mike! That's half the reason I switched to 17.5 sedan.


+1

Bill.


----------



## Denney

I thought everything was clear:

12th - stock (17.5 unboosted) & Superstock (17.5 boosted)
Rubber Sedan - Stock & Superstock
VTA 21.5 no boost
Mod for the above as needed

Andy & I wanted to run the FF03's with 21.5's & Woody wanted a place to run his 21.5 sedan...so rather than not running anything at all, he could join us. Ideally it would be a 21.5 FWD class...but with our sometimes-modest turn-outs it's better to run somthing & try to build interest, than brag about all the cool cars we have on the shelf at home.

VTA running 21.5 was the same idea...with a bigger group of more serious racers we would have followed the "official" VTA rules, but not everyone from last year was geeked about buying new motors & speedos for a "fun" class. Anyone who's looking to run "big" races is here for practice anyway, not for the weekly trophies & prize money.

Sometimes you just gotta make do...

Denney


----------



## woodys3b

So, how about this.

We run a RCGT class with the following basic rules.
Any chassis, 2wd or 4wd.
21.5/no timing or boost
HPI X-pattern tires on non-dish wheels.
GT style bodies with or without realistic wings.

I'm not sure if this fits into any of the established RCGT sets of rules but it's a place to start. I really don't care what we do as long as we do something. I just want to run a car in RCGT.

If the 2wd crowd gets big enough or if it becomes apparent that the 4wd cars have an advantage, we can either change something to slow down the 4wd cars or score them separately.

Bottom line is there is room for a class like this at our track. Running two classes when there are only 3 classes is a bit of a drag. Race, race, marshal is pretty busy.


----------



## Guest

I really shouldn't be given a week off of work..... :tongue:

Mike


----------



## Guest

And now for something completely different... These are local at the track prices....

Bulldog 45 amp power supply $80. This could power two or three tables worth of chargers.....

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

Mike,

If the batteries are 2 cell, I'll take them both.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## WarpWind

211 days till the Paved Nats!


----------



## kevinm

woodys3b said:


> ... Folks on the west coast have been doing this for a while now and have found that with a 21.5 and no timing, there really isn't enough of a difference between the cars to do anything about it. ...


It's possible that the west coast racers whose thread you're quoting are racing outdoors on asphault rather than carpet. They don't really have seasons out there ...  Track design could also have something to do with it.


----------



## John Warner

Mike, I'll take the bantam charger if you still have it. 

John


----------



## hyena boy

Mike

Do you have any of the batteries left I would like one.

Jeff


----------



## Guest

hyena boy said:


> Mike
> 
> Do you have any of the batteries left I would like one.
> 
> Jeff


Sorry Jeff, they are both sold.....

Mike


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

So Kicky, what new toys do you have now that your selling all your gently used stuff?


----------



## Guest

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> So Kicky, what new toys do you have now that your selling all your gently used stuff?


Two of these. Plug in and they do 10 amps!!! 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

This just in, and coming to a FF-03 near you. Red Rc released that Spec-R will be making a gear diff for the FF-03. That is exactly what that car needs to prevent the dreaded out of corner "Diff Out"


----------



## 02CooperS

The 417 is done! I'm amazed how well it went together, but shouldn't be surprised w/ Tamiya kits. With everything loaded on it, and 20g added for lateral balance she weighs in at 1380g. Loose the weight, heatsink and fan, switch back to Alum. front cv shafts, and go to all alum screws and the damn thing would be under 1300g.








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> The 417 is done! I'm amazed how well it went together, but shouldn't be surprised w/ Tamiya kits. With everything loaded on it, and 20g added for lateral balance she weighs in at 1380g. Loose the weight, heatsink and fan, switch back to Alum. front cv shafts, and go to all alum screws and the damn thing would be under 1300g.


I like the "building fuel" on the left hand side..... Hopefully the majority of the building was already done!?!?!?! 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Haha! yeah. I had only the gear diff left to put together when Johnny Walker started helping. 100K in the front diff seems lite, I can see why you switched to 500K. She's a full 100g lighter than the T2. That should be worth something I hope. Might be a mad thrash setup changing based on kit setup vs. last years 416X snowbird setup if I don't like it.


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

kickyfast said:


> Two of these. Plug in and they do 10 amps!!!
> 
> Mike


so your stuck on blue..... LOL


----------



## Guest

HERSHEYSQUIRTS said:


> so your stuck on blue..... LOL


I'm all style before substance...... 

Mike


----------



## racer brand x

Anyone interested in a brand new never run assoc. TC3 Team Touring car with all the radio and speed control gear ready to run with extra foam and rubber tires and a body never been on any kind of surface also a assoc. rc10 dual sport metal tub ready to run both rubber and foam tires all radio gear 2 bodies car never run set up for on road and oval dual sport is also brand new also have assoc. 10l oval car ready to run with all radio gear call bruce at 616-827-8182 if interested thanks


----------



## woodys3b

*Growing the hobby and getting a compressor*

So, the donation can netted a whopping $1.00. Next week, I'll hit you all up in person. :thumbsup: 

Here's a thought on how we may be able to kill two birds with one stone.

As you know, we field lots of question from the mall walkers about what it takes to get involved in our hobby. I always feel a little bad when I start explaining to these folks how complicated and expensive this stuff can be. They inevitably walk out knowing they will never be able to join us. This is just as bad for us as it is for them. So, here is my idea.

Let's assemble a RTR VTA car with donated parts. I know there are tons of old parts out there collecting dust. I can assemble the car and get it ready to race. When someone walks in and asks the question, we can point to a car with everything needed to race and say here you go. We can make the price around $150 which should get us a compressor. But more importantly, it will bring in fresh meat.

So, please go through your old stuff and lets see what we can come up with.


----------



## 02CooperS

Can someone with a TC5 verify that the ball studs have a 3mm thread? I'm looking for some 10mm long threaded 3mm steel/titanium ball studs to replace the Alum ones on the 417 before I break one off in the bulkhead.


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> Can someone with a TC5 verify that the ball studs have a 3mm thread? I'm looking for some 10mm long threaded 3mm steel/titanium ball studs to replace the Alum ones on the 417 before I break one off in the bulkhead.


I was about to order some of these.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRLD9&P=7

Would you like me to get you some too? They should work in the bulkheads and rear uprights. Not sure what to do about the kingpin balls.


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> Can someone with a TC5 verify that the ball studs have a 3mm thread? I'm looking for some 10mm long threaded 3mm steel/titanium ball studs to replace the Alum ones on the 417 before I break one off in the bulkhead.


They are definitely 3mm. The ones for the TC3/TC4 are not, so make sure you don't get those by mistake.
TC5 part numbers (according to the parts list)
31280 - 5mm short
31281 - 8mm short
31282 - 10mm short
31283 - 5mm long
31284 - 8mm long
31285 - 10mm long
The "short" & "long" is how far the ball is above the flange.


----------



## 02CooperS

Thanks Kevin. I rolled the dice and had Fred order the 31285 one's yesterday thinking they were 3mm so I'll be good to go.


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today.
thank for the help


----------



## woodys3b

James,

It was great to have you back.

You have a pm.


----------



## Motohess

Hello all,
I come to you from a distant land (Flint, MI actually). I left the sport about 6 years ago and I am looking at jumping back in. My problem is that road racing seams to be all but dead in the Flint area. Everything is off road or carpet off road. I was wondering what the turn out at Competition is like? I would be looking at running a 1/12 and sedan. Its about a 2 hour drive, so I would rather not invest the time and money if races get cancelled due to lack of racers on a regualr basis. Also, does the track have a website, or just this thread? Thank you!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Regular racing every Saturday!!!!! Doors open @ 9 racing @ noon, done by 5 with 3 & a main..... 12th & TC 17.5 no boost as well as mod 12th..... Hope to see u soon!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I assume we will follow this new ruling now..... Some of the 12th scale guys are going to have to step it up and run MOD or go to ROAR spec on their speedos!!!! WE know who u guys are!!!! LOL

From Steve Pond;

Our decision doesn't really have much to do with Tekin, other than they're one of many manufacturers that have made speedos with the dynamic timing features. It's not that the dynamic timing is of "no value" (you're putting words in our mouth), they're too complex and require too much expense and investment of time to sort them out for the typical stock class racer. This is the reason that it will be fazed out by 2012. The 2011 season will still allow the use of these speedos, but they HAVE to be running the Zero Timing mode. If you have a Tekin RS speedo, it needs to have the 212 software. The 208 software is not legal.

We are, however, working on a specification for the 2012 season that will not allow programmable speedos in the stock class. Of course they can still be used in the modified class. We delayed the move to give the racers, shops and manufacturers plenty of time to decide what to do with existing inventory. Yes, for some racers that insist on staying in stock class, this will be a cost for them. It's the best solution we could arrive at that brings stock class racing back to an somewhat approachable level, and gives everyone a sufficient amount of time to respond to the change.


----------



## J Blaze

what tire do i need for stock ruber sedan ?


----------



## Motohess

Thanks for the info. I still have to get my head around the new stuff, the LiPos and Brushless are new since I stopped racing. How long does the season normally go there?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Motohess said:


> Thanks for the info. I still have to get my head around the new stuff, the LiPos and Brushless are new since I stopped racing. How long does the season normally go there?


We run as long as we have racers showing up.
Typically about the end of April and we are done for the indoor season.
We do have a web sit that is under construction.
http://www.rapidcompetitionraceway.webs.com/


----------



## Guest

Motohess said:


> Hello all,
> I was wondering what the turn out at Competition is like? I would be looking at running a 1/12 and sedan.


The racing is always good in these two classes. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I assume we will follow this new ruling now..... Some of the 12th scale guys are going to have to step it up and run MOD or go to ROAR spec on their speedos!!!! WE know who u guys are!!!! LOL


What is it with "Mikes" and causing trouble? 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

J Blaze said:


> what tire do i need for stock ruber sedan ?


Jaco Blues or some Sweep tire that Slaughter can tell you the specs on.....


----------



## Winditout

Should I buy a 3.5 or 4.5 for mod?


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> what tire do i need for stock ruber sedan ?


http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=71


----------



## 02CooperS

So everyone is blaming the economy on the downturn of the R/C industry. But from reading the comments made by Steve Pond I blame the R/C industry itself. In order to stay competitive I've gone out over the last year or so and bought (4) new ESC's to the tune of $700+/-. Now according to the rules that will be adopted in 2012 all of those ESC's will only be allowed in modified if I choose to race a Roar sanctioned race, which thankfully I have no desire to. Complete BS! How many times are they going to change the rules?

But I will say racing 2wd Mod SC is a freakin' riot, especially w/ a 6.5!


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> How many times are they going to change the rules?


Maybe it is time to put that 6.5 in the sedan?

The more control they try to exert makes the difference that occur via natural variation that much more important. Back to dynos, measuring rotor strength, finding the motor with the best skewed timing tolerance etc......

Or, you know forget ROAR and run what we want!

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> Or, you know forget ROAR and run what we want!
> 
> Mike


I'm all for that Mike!!!


----------



## Guest

Now this I like (or some derivative of it). It almost makes too much sense which means it will most likely fail.... 

_Eric.....has ROAR thought about setting up the classes for Carpet and Asphalt independently?

For Carpet Sedan they could go with
21.5 non boost
17.5 non boost
17.5 open...most carpet tracks the lap times in mod are very close to this but more people race this class then they do Mod.



For Asphalt Sedan they could go with
21.5 non boost
17.5 open
Mod...IFMAR qualifier(most IFMAR races are on asphalt for sedan any way)

Racers can still race two classes but they cant race the top and bottom class at the same event. Also keep the bottom class amature on all surfaces.

This way everyone that races more of one type of racing will know what they are in for going to their respective national.


As far as 12th scale and WGT they seem to be doing just fine the way they are._


----------



## 02CooperS

I agree Mike. It's too easy of a solution for ROAR to make work successfully, haha!


----------



## J Blaze

we racing!!


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today.
nice to see new people.


----------



## woodys3b

Yep. The racing was awesome. It's great to see some new faces and the turnout for Rubber TC was great. I hope this is a trend.

However, the marshaling for VTA was, Hmmmm...., what's the right word?

Less than desirable?
inadequate?
embarrassing?
infuriating?

I realize that it's just VTA but we try just as hard as you 1/12th scale guys do. So for all you guys that can't be bothered with marshaling because you have to rebuild your diff, or check your email, consider this. How much faster is your car going to have to be to make up the time you lose when I marshal your car the way you marshal mine. You know who you are and guess what, so do I.

I'm not saying I'm perfect. I make mistakes when marshaling. Sorry Denney. However, I get my butt out there and pay attention to what's going on. I hustle to get to a car that needs help like I would like to see someone hustle to my car.

I was going to approach Terry about this and ask him to talk to the offending parties, but he is already doing his best to get you guys out there. He is leading by example. That isn't working so I'll be the bad guy.

Nuff said.


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> Hello guys. Andy James here. I race at Rapid Competition on Saturday and that donation can in the back room that says "compressor fund" on it is mine. I'm trying to raise enough money to buy a good compressor to replace the broken one at our track. This compressor will benefit you oval guys as much as it does us road racers so please help out with this effort.
> 
> To date, the on road guys have donated $52.00 in cash. Also, one of the racers donated a very nice pan car to be sold off for the cause. You guys have donated nothing.
> 
> So, don't let us road racers show you up like that. Please give what you can and if you have something of value that you would consider donating, I'll sell it for you and the funds will go towards the compressor.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Andy





OvalTrucker said:


> Hey Andy!
> Sounds like a great cause. Last time I was at GR I really missed the compressor. Nor did I see a 'donation' can.
> On behalf of the MP track I would like to donate $25 toward the new compressor.
> I'm not sure when I'll make it to GR next but if I have to I'll give it to Duke at the Short Track Champs Race in Bay City.
> 
> So, to clarify.
> The "Oval Guys" have donated 1/3rd of the current total. In one single-handed donation!





Duke Bradshaw said:


> I'm in for $50....I will not let them on road guys show me up!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> In fact maybe we could see some of you fellas once in a while on the oval.....after all it's just going in circles....can't be that hard!
> Chuck seems to like it.
> I can't turn right or the on road would be an option for me on Sat's.


Andy, thanks for heading up the Compressor fund.
Your doing a great job.
As you can see, we are getting there.
The on-road crew and oval crew are working together for a common cause.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b

Wow! That's awesome. :thumbsup:

Thanks guys. At this rate, we'll have a compressor real soon.


----------



## Denney

For those that have been having trouble with bent/broken CRC kingpins...

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=132

Denney


----------



## Winditout

*marshaling*

I think all classes have issues with marshals. I only noticed 3 marshals in each of my heats last week. Maybe we should have a board like they use with transponders, take a clip before marshaling. Then Fred could see who didnt pick theirs up and then take a lap off of a qualifier. Or maybe I shouldnt crash.


----------



## John Warner

All Fred has to do is click the icon on the RC Scoring program and it tells him who should be trackside. You can't hide from today's software!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Denney said:


> For those that have been having trouble with bent/broken CRC kingpins...
> 
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=132
> 
> Denney


That is the wrong part Denny.... Its a Hyperdrive part that allows you to put an Associated front end on the car!!! LOL....


----------



## darnold

Fred, do you guys still do some 12th mod racing on Saturday's? If so, what are your times as Alex and myself are thinking of coming from the Chicagoland area next Saturday to get some running in with Terry, Chris and hopefully Walt and.....oh yeah, that other fast young man who has joined the mod class....LOL!!!! Thanks


----------



## mrbighead

Fred, I'm thinking about coming down there on Saturday to race, do guys just run 17.5 rubber or mod too.


----------



## J Blaze

17.5 rubber,vta,17.5 1/12 and mod 1/12 it would be good to see ya again MR. BIG


----------



## mrbighead

J Blaze said:


> 17.5 rubber,vta,17.5 1/12 and mod 1/12 it would be good to see ya again MR. BIG


I'm going to try and make it on Saturday. How have you been I haven't seen you for almost year now. Are you running 17.5 now ?


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> Fred, do you guys still do some 12th mod racing on Saturday's? If so, what are your times as Alex and myself are thinking of coming from the Chicagoland area next Saturday to get some running in with Terry, Chris and hopefully Walt and.....oh yeah, that other fast young man who has joined the mod class....LOL!!!! Thanks


We've had mod 1/12 the last couple of weeks, so yeah, it would be great to see you guys.
Doors open at 9:00am racing at noon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mrbighead said:


> Fred, I'm thinking about coming down there on Saturday to race, do guys just run 17.5 rubber or mod too.


We've just been running 17.5 rubber.
See ya Saturday!.


----------



## J Blaze

mrbighead said:


> I'm going to try and make it on Saturday. How have you been I haven't seen you for almost year now. Are you running 17.5 now ?


yea been driving it around the track and still running VTA.
went back to work hopefully I can run more now.
hope to see ya sat.


----------



## mrbighead

J Blaze said:


> yea been driving it around the track and still running VTA.
> went back to work hopefully I can run more now.
> hope to see ya sat.


What time do Fred open the doors at 9:00? That's good you went back to work. I work to many hrs this week I get race with you guys and MSI.


----------



## J Blaze

Fred Knapp said:


> We've had mod 1/12 the last couple of weeks, so yeah, it would be great to see you guys.
> Doors open at 9:00am racing at noon.


yep at 9 am:wave:


----------



## darnold

Thanks. The plan as of now is to come up a week from tomorrow (Sat.), so we should get there by the time the doors open for some old fashioned 12th mod.


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today.
thanks for the help fred
sometimes im just alil stuburn on changing things so much.
good resolts though.


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> Thanks. The plan as of now is to come up a week from tomorrow (Sat.), so we should get there by the time the doors open for some old fashioned 12th mod.


Terry and Andrew will be at the snowbirds and wish them
the best of luck.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> good racing today.
> thanks for the help fred
> sometimes im just alil stuburn on changing things so much.
> good resolts though.


It's all about helping one another.
A big thank you for helping me with track
Set up and all of the cleaning.


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> good racing today.
> thanks for the help fred
> sometimes im just alil stuburn on changing things so much.
> good resolts though.


It was good to see your car starting to cooperate with you. Great job in the VTA Main!

So, how's that GT car coming along? I have a 21.5 that's just sitting around that you are welcome to use. You'll have to supply the speedo.


----------



## J Blaze

no problem with the track.
I'm going to try to hang around after more often.
good people and good place to race.

woody very tempting.


----------



## J Blaze

jonesen to put the new car together.


----------



## Fred Knapp

No practice this Wednesday night.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew just finished his first practice run in 12th stock at the birds and was 3 teeths faster then the rest of the field.


----------



## Guest

live feed.....

Live feed with results....

Not gonna get much work done this week.....

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

kickyfast said:


> live feed.....
> 
> Live feed with results....
> 
> Not gonna get much work done this week.....
> 
> Mike


Or install the Ustream app on your iPhone. And hope their streaming video gets streamier-er. Is that even a word? Oh, and after watching for a while I have noticed an alarming number of mullets. During road course practice. What's up with that..... :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## Guest

WarpWind said:


> Oh, and after watching for a while I have noticed an alarming number of mullets. During road course practice. What's up with that..... :tongue:





Fred Knapp said:


> Andrew just finished his first practice run in 12th stock at the birds and was 3 teeths faster then the rest of the field.


That explains why Andrew has three more teeth than anyone else.....

Northern Florida.... An "interesting" place.....

Mike


----------



## John Warner

kickyfast said:


> Northern Florida.... An "interesting" place.....
> 
> Mike


If their in Orlando, then they're in central Florida. Which is by far even worse!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Saturday Rubber tire!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

come get some mur-dog


----------



## darnold

Fred Knapp said:


> Terry and Andrew will be at the snowbirds and wish them
> the best of luck.


Great, will Chris M, Fred B, Matt K. or anyone else be running 12th mod with us since Terry, Andrew, and Walt are at the Birds? Planning to bring the mini-van loaded with James Arnold, Alex Cortez, myself, and possibly Kevin Thornton. We'll be leaving out at 5am. Let us know please. Thanks.:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

1/12 GTP 13.5 - Sponsored by Competition Electronics: While the top two remained in lock step, Mobers leading Blackstock, both were able to improve on their round 1 times to retain their positions. Andrew Knapp stepped up and found the third spot just a few tenths behind veteran Blackstock. All three managed to click off 10.4 and 10.5 fast laps!


----------



## darnold

Fred Knapp said:


> 1/12 GTP 13.5 - Sponsored by Competition Electronics: While the top two remained in lock step, Mobers leading Blackstock, both were able to improve on their round 1 times to retain their positions. Andrew Knapp stepped up and found the third spot just a few tenths behind veteran Blackstock. All three managed to click off 10.4 and 10.5 fast laps!


Looks good for your son Fred; do you know how Terry is doing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> Great, will Chris M, Fred B, Matt K. or anyone else be running 12th mod with us since Terry, Andrew, and Walt are at the Birds? Planning to bring the mini-van loaded with James Arnold, Alex Cortez, myself, and possibly Kevin Thornton. We'll be leaving out at 5am. Let us know please. Thanks.:wave:


I have no idea who all will show. 
It's a crap shoot.
Terry is doing good. I'll try and look that info up.


----------



## Guest

Control F and type in the name.....

Updated with latest round...

Mike


----------



## darnold

We are looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow. Hopefully some people will come out to run with us in 12th mod. How is Andrew doing now?


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> We are looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow. Hopefully some people will come out to run with us in 12th mod. How is Andrew doing now?


1/12 GTP 17.5 - The majority of this field was unable to improve on their second round times, including Fairtrace and Watanabe. *Andrew Knapp *found a considerable chunk of speed overnight and capitalized on it, running TQ pace throughout the qualifier with Rnd #1 TQ Kenny Lambert in hot on his heels. Down to the very last last lap, Lambert stayed consistent but couldn't close the gap on pace alone. Low and behold, Knapp lost 1.5 seconds on his last lap allowing Lambert to not only remain TQ, but also improve his time by a bit. Round 4 will undoubtedly provide quite a spectacle as this crowd lines up to settle this score!

1/12 GTP 13.5 - Not much changed at the front of the field despite some close, exciting racing. Mobers still leads the pack over Blackstock and 
*Andrew Knapp*, while a handful of guys further down made the most of cleans runs in this 3rd round. Donny Lia moved up to 4th, Mike Dumas got up into 6th, Dave Elrich slotted into 7th, and finally Jilles Groskamp cruised into the 8th spot.


----------



## John Warner




----------



## J Blaze

nice pic.
needs a new hat.
just saying.


----------



## WarpWind

Huh. That's how you shave those last few tenths off....... :devil:



John Warner said:


>


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

From left to right... Larry Brown, Jeff Brown and Ernie Provetti.


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

Thought I'd let everybody know that Andrew is now TQ in both the 17.5 AND 13.5 12th scale classes at the Snowbirds!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew clearly establishes himself as the one to beat as he wins the 17.5 GTP.


----------



## J Blaze

Great Job Andrew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

There will be no practice this Wednesday evening.


----------



## woodys3b

Fred Knapp said:


> There will be no practice this Wednesday evening.


Based on the forecast, I'd say that's a good call. Looks like I'll be on the tractor blowing snow.

Great Job Andrew! You represented us Michiganders well. Hope Terry, Walt and Tim had a successful trip too. Sorry if I missed anybody. Did Chuck go?

See you all on Saturday.


----------



## J Blaze

are their any roar on road races in MI.?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> are their any roar on road races in MI.?


The only Roar event that I know of is the roar nationals in WA.


----------



## J Blaze

will be taking the next 2 weekends off.
Im going to Florida for two weeks.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> The only Roar event that I know of is the roar nationals in WA.


The on road asphalt nats are in New Jersey. About as close as it going to get to Michigan this year. 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> will be taking the next 2 weekends off.
> Im going to Florida for two weeks.


Have fun Jim,
We'll see you when you return.:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

any body up for ice racing or snow cross.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrews Story at the Snowbirds on CRC's Web Site, Nice.
http://teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=134


----------



## Denney

He put a nice post in the Snowbirds thread on RC Tech too.

I don't think you (Fred) & Terry get enough credit for what you've done for RC racing in Grand Rapids...without you guys there would probably be no onroad racing here. As much as we'd like to see better turnouts every week, most guys don't realize how good we have it. Being able to race with, and learn from guys like Terry, Chuck, Jody, Chris, James, Walt, etc, etc make it much easier for newcomers & those of us that have been around a while to get better quicker.

Running a track every week is a very thankless job...but seeing local guys do well at big races makes me appreciate what we have.

Thanks Again, Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

Very well put Denney, I agree completely!



Denney said:


> He put a nice post in the Snowbirds thread on RC Tech too.
> 
> I don't think you (Fred) & Terry get enough credit for what you've done for RC racing in Grand Rapids...without you guys there would probably be no onroad racing here. As much as we'd like to see better turnouts every week, most guys don't realize how good we have it. Being able to race with, and learn from guys like Terry, Chuck, Jody, Chris, James, Walt, etc, etc make it much easier for newcomers & those of us that have been around a while to get better quicker.
> 
> Running a track every week is a very thankless job...but seeing local guys do well at big races makes me appreciate what we have.
> 
> Thanks Again, Denney


----------



## J Blaze

+2 on what denny said you all are a great bunch of people.


----------



## camaro10

+3 for all the effort that everyone puts in at the Grand Rapids track. Congrats to Andrew way to Represent us. I hope to make it up tomorrow for some vta. Chris D.


----------



## J Blaze

good to here from ya chris.


----------



## camaro10

How about you bring back some of that Florida sunshine back to Michigan


----------



## John Warner

camaro10 said:


> How about you bring back some of that Florida sunshine back to Michigan


I don't care so much about the sunshine, but having some warmer temperatures would be wonderful!


----------



## J Blaze

I'll se what i can do.
going to take my sc10 down with me.


----------



## TimXLB

Denny:

Hi,

YHPM!!!


----------



## woodys3b

*Entry level VTA car.*

A good idea was mentioned somewhere else that I'd like to follow up on. I think it would be a good idea to have a RTR VTA car sitting on a table where all the spectators stand with a for sale sign on it. When people ask the inevitable questions about how much it costs and where do I get one, the answer is sitting right there. So, what's in it for us? More people at the track which makes it easier for Fred to pay the bills which ensures we have a place to race. 

So here's my proposition. I would like to buy from you the parts needed to put this car together. I won't make a dime on it. I'll sell it for the same amount that I have in it. I'm looking for some real bargains here and even some donations. I'll donate my world famous 88 body to the cause and I think I have some good tires and wheels laying around. 

So, please PM me with what you have that you would be willing to part with for a good price. Remember, this is for the track and the sport. Lets make it better.:wave:

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> A good idea was mentioned somewhere else that I'd like to follow up on. I think it would be a good idea to have a RTR VTA car sitting on a table where all the spectators stand with a for sale sign on it. When people ask the inevitable questions about how much it costs and where do I get one, the answer is sitting right there. So, what's in it for us? More people at the track which makes it easier for Fred to pay the bills which ensures we have a place to race.
> 
> So here's my proposition. I would like to buy from you the parts needed to put this car together. I won't make a dime on it. I'll sell it for the same amount that I have in it. I'm looking for some real bargains here and even some donations. I'll donate my world famous 88 body to the cause and I think I have some good tires and wheels laying around.
> 
> So, please PM me with what you have that you would be willing to part with for a good price. Remember, this is for the track and the sport. Lets make it better.:wave:
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Andy


Thanks for taking on a project such as this Andy.:thumbsup:
Hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## TimXLB

Andy J,

please call me

231.865.3116


----------



## Brittamaster

I have some Brand New CRC and Tm 12 Scale tires Fronts and rears procut and regular anyinterest's in these I'll make a good deal I'm coming over for the Big Oval Race the 19th & 20th I can bring them and leave with Fred I'll make a good deal if interested.
Thanks
Just pm me if you want or tell Fred and I'll bring them..


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

did i read somewhere that there is an oval race Saturday and Sunday this weekend?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> did i read somewhere that there is an oval race Saturday and Sunday this weekend?


We are racing on-road Saturday, two heats and the main.
Sunday is our Oval Champs race. With that being said we are runnig 
a short program Saturday so that we can get things cleaned up and 
set up for oval practice Saturday afternoon.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred Knapp said:


> We are racing on-road Saturday, two heats and the main.
> Sunday is our Oval Champs race. With that being said we are runnig
> a short program Saturday so that we can get things cleaned up and
> set up for oval practice Saturday afternoon.
> Thanks for understanding.


Sounds like a good plan! Thanks!!


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> Andy C., two questions for you. Are you going to be at the track Saturday? And if so, can I get you to paint a body for me?
> 
> Bill D.


I won't be at the track this weekend Bill, but I'd be happy to spray a body for you.


----------



## J Blaze

what is a good body to buy for 17.5 rubber?


----------



## Guest

J Blaze said:


> what is a good body to buy for 17.5 rubber?


Protoform Mazda speed 6 is the safest all around body to buy.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J Blaze

thanks mike.


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> what is a good body to buy for 17.5 rubber?


For me, the hot set up is a good looking GT body, 21.5 motor and HPI X pattern tires. :thumbsup:

Seriously, I was doing two more laps with my GT car than my rubber touring car because all I was doing in the later was getting out of the way or getting run over. Not fun for me and not fun for the fast guys either. Maybe if we have enough non championship level 17.5 guys, we can have our own short bus class.

Looking forward to having you back at the track.

Andy


----------



## J Blaze

looking forward to being back.


----------



## Mowell

Probably in another couple weeks I'll come up to be in the shortbus class too. I'm hanging out for another week in Kalamazoo though because 2-3 more people are going to have their f1 car ready to race this saturday.


----------



## J Blaze

the F1 looks cool as hell!!


----------



## 02CooperS

That's because F1 *IS* Cool as Hell Blaze :tongue:
At least the 1:1 F1 cars


----------



## J Blaze

yea prob to many broken parts.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Touring cars showing signs of a come back.:thumbsup:
Thanks to all that came out for practice tonight.


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## TimXLB

Bill;

Hi,

Take Friday off and go to MSi with me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS

Is there a new layout down for this week?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Same layout down, if people are interested in setting up a new layout this next Monday is when we would do it, let me know if people can help


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## 02CooperS

Andrew Knapp said:


> Same layout down, if people are interested in setting up a new layout this next Monday is when we would do it, let me know if people can help


Since I'm the one wondering about it, I'll pitch in and help. I can be there anytime after 4:30pm.


----------



## Guest

02CooperS said:


> Since I'm the one wondering about it, I'll pitch in and help. I can be there anytime after 4:30pm.


What, no love for the chicanes of death and sorrow? 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## Winditout

Now what should I do with all my new front end parts??? If we change layout.


----------



## 02CooperS

kickyfast said:


> What, no love for the chicanes of death and sorrow?
> 
> Mike


No, None at all Mike! I've blown through probably $60 worth of C-hubs and steering knuckles, and haven't finished a main in over a month.


----------



## Guest

Fred Knapp said:


> Touring cars showing signs of a come back.:thumbsup:
> Thanks to all that came out for practice tonight.


And there were 3 Yokomos on the track at the same time!!!! 

I don't think that has happened since the mid '90's....

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

vta any body?
new car old body.


----------



## J Blaze

is 5.0 fd 5.0 know matter how ya get to it ?????
will it be hotter on the motor and speedo?????
HELP!!


----------



## woodys3b

5.2 FDR for VTA unless you are using a 25.5.


----------



## J Blaze

still doesnt ansewer the ??


----------



## woodys3b

Andy,

Are you and Denney going to run GT? If not, I'll prepare my car for VTA.


----------



## Guest

J Blaze said:


> is 5.0 fd 5.0 know matter how ya get to it ?????
> will it be hotter on the motor and speedo?????
> HELP!!


Yes, as long as you follow; (spur/pinion)*transmission ratio.....

5.0 is a pretty high fdr for any non-boosted motor.... It should be very cool unless it is a 13.5 or lower....

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

46 115 is what I have.


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## 02CooperS

woodys3b said:


> Andy,
> 
> Are you and Denney going to run GT? If not, I'll prepare my car for VTA.


I'd plan on VTA


----------



## J Blaze

tc5 its going to be 5.0


----------



## woodys3b

02CooperS said:


> I'd plan on VTA


Thanks Andy. Will do.


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## J Blaze

yea thanks


----------



## kevinm

44/115 would give you 5.2, which is what we chose as an "equivalency formula" between 21.5 & 25.5 motors. At this ratio, a 21.5 motor won't even make a good hand warmer.


----------



## crashmaster

kickyfast said:


> And there were 3 Yokomos on the track at the same time!!!!
> 
> I don't think that has happened since the mid '90's....
> 
> Mike


there could be four if i can get my wife to let me race more i have the yr4m2pro


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> still doesnt ansewer the ??


Sorry James. I misread your question.

Looks like it's been answered. If you get there early today, we can throw your car on my tweak board.

Andy


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today.
thanks for the help Andy J 
now I need to buy a vta body and gt body.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> good racing today.
> thanks for the help Andy J
> now I need to buy a vta body and gt body.


And thank you for hanging around to help clean up.
I really appreciate that.


----------



## woodys3b

My pleasure James. You had a good day. Started off rough but by the end of the day, your car was way better and you had a second TC5 in your pits.

We were standing around after the race talking about how to make things better for guys like you and me. The idea is to get more noobs and intermediate level racers to come out. Most of the discussion was about making easier tracks as the "Chicanes of Death and sorrow" have left a bad taste in some people's mouths. It dawned on me on the way home that the reason I drive an hour and a half (in the snow, up hill both ways) to come to GR is not because of the track layout. It's because of guys like Terry doing what he did yesterday. He could have had twice the money he charged you for that TC5 and he knows that. He sold it to you at that price because he wants you to do well and come back. I have been on the receiving end of many such deals at GR from Denney, Andy, Terry, Mike and Ted. Most of my stuff is used and came from these guys. Yesterday, I watched Mike help Terry and Bill with their touring car set ups. He also installed a monster fan in Rich's car which was over heating. Tim said that Mike is responsible for the huge improvement in his car's performance. Down at Denney's table, he and Andy are helping Chris with his VTA car. 

That's what gets guys like us involved, keeps us coming back and keeps the light on. :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

no problem Fred I really appreciate all the help I get from everybody.
sombody told me before I started racing carpet that you guys were a diffrent breed 
of RC'ers they were right.
I dont see any droma or throwing fits. I LIKE.....


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I heard a rumor of a new layout going down this week.....???? Looking forward to a fresh start!


----------



## J Blaze

hay fred do ya need a good printer for the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> hay fred do ya need a good printer for the track.


If you have one in working condition that you'd like to donate we could always use a good back up.


----------



## J Blaze

will bring it with me.
have some good speakers also.


----------



## 02CooperS

woodys3b said:


> Most of the discussion was about making easier tracks as the "Chicanes of Death and sorrow" have left a bad taste in some people's mouths.


And a significant hole in our wallets. Chicanes are meant to be an obstruction on a straight to slow cars down, not half of the overall corners on a track. At the speeds the 17.5 sedans are going the track layouts need to be A LOT more forgiving. I could go on, but I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## woodys3b

*USVTA for next season*

I was chatting with Fred about this and he told me to take the ball and run with it. So, here goes.

I think USVTA is our ticket to getting more people involved in our sport, and more importantly, at our track. As you know, there are several tracks within a few hours of us like Chicago, Detroit, Indy, etc. They have big USVTA programs and many of their racers travel to other tracks to race. They also host some big USVTA races. In an effort to attract new racers and also some of the out of town USVTA racers, I would like to make a few changes for next season.

I propose that we adopt the USVTA rules as written with a few exceptions. Here are the rules:

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Here are the exceptions:

1. Driver figure is not required but encouraged. Using a driver figure will give you the right to run your car 20mg below the weight limit. While it has been shown that less weight doesn't make your car faster, it may be easier to add a driver figure than three more pieces of lead to your car.
2. ESC: ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list. USVTA list is encouraged.
3. No battery limit other than 7.4 volt hard case.

So, what does this mean for our current racers?

If you are currently running a 21.5, you will have to purchase a 25.5. The up side to this is that you will no longer have to comply with a FDR rule. Denney consistently puts the field a lap or two down with his 25.5 powered car. A 25.5 is much easier on tires. My experience is that I will use two sets of fronts and one set of rear tires for the entire season. And lastly, you may need your 21.5 for rubber touring car next season.

I'm not sure what people are using for ESC, but you may have to purchase another one. Check the ROAR and USVTA list.

With Fred's permission, I will work with USVTA to host a big race next year. This may help put our track on the map. For this race, there will be no exceptions to the rules so if you would like to participate in this race, it would be in your best interest to just use the USVTA rules.

Please give me your feedback. I would like to hold a short meeting at the end of the race on Saturday to talk with the racers that don't frequent this site.

Thanks
Andy V2


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Practice Wednesday?


----------



## J Blaze

I like the 25.5 rule. now all I want to know is the 25.5 their final answer?
I dont wont to keep buying motors.


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> I like the 25.5 rule. now all I want to know is the 25.5 their final answer?
> I dont wont to keep buying motors.


I don't have a crystal ball but I think so. 

The 25.5 is very popular with those that use it so I don't see any reason for it to change any time soon. If you get (or already have) a Novak Ballistic, all you have to do is change the stator. If you are worried about having a paper weight in a couple of years, that may be the way to go. Also, Novak has remanufactured 25.5s and 25.5 systems available for a very reasonable price.

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...mber=S3037V/135.0.1.1.7521.84754.0.0.0?pp=10&


----------



## Miller Time

What's the schedule up there, what day is on-road, what time do the doors open? I may be looking to make a trip up there in sometime in the next couple of weeks,


----------



## Fred Knapp

Miller Time said:


> What's the schedule up there, what day is on-road, what time do the doors open? I may be looking to make a trip up there in sometime in the next couple of weeks,


Ken, we race on Saturday's
Doors open at 9:00am and racing at Noon.


----------



## Miller Time

Fred Knapp said:


> Ken, we race on Saturday's
> Doors open at 9:00am and racing at Noon.


Thanks, it'll be a couple weeks before I get a Saturday off at work, but I'll mark the calendar and plan to head up there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Practice Wednesday evening.
Hopefully we'll have the new layout done in time.


----------



## J Blaze

ok can some one tell terry that I cant make it wed night I'll be their sat to pic it up but cant race have a hot date with the wife.
will be back stronger next week.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Practice Wednesday?


Yes practice Wednesday, were putting a new layout down if anyone would like to help I will be at the track before 5 to build the layout.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Good deal. Sorry, tho, I had to leave town and i am over in the Detroit area for the rest of the week. See you guys next week!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Thanks to all those who helped build the new layout!! (Terry) it should be a fun one for everyone!


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## Denney

Bill - I would be...and I think I can safely say Andy C would be interested.

Denney


----------



## woodys3b

I'm in!

We're talking no timing, right?


----------



## Guest

Lord when will I learn to not touch this stuff with a 10' pole?

Mike


----------



## woodys3b

There seems to be enough people in TC to have a 21.5 class and a 17.5 class. We are running two heats anyway. Most of us in the B would do better with a 21.5. My vote is to let the fast guys be fast with 17.5, and let us B guys have fun with 21.5.

Either way, I'm cool with 21.5.

Thanks for suggesting it Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

17.5 for me no boost or boost?


----------



## J Blaze

woody sorry I didnt stay and say Hi.


----------



## Guest

Is it just because I'm stupid?

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

21.5 with no bust?


----------



## J Blaze

sorry thinking of BOOBS!!!!!
I ment boost?


----------



## 02CooperS

Did somebody say Boobs??

I'm in for that!

I'm for 21.5, but I think I'm going to skip the next few weeks. I'm spiraling out of control down the burn out trail.


----------



## kevinm

kickyfast said:


> ... I fully believe that 17.5 is too fast, to hard on tires, and to hard on cars for hobbyists (vs enthusiasts).
> 
> .... Mike


I agree that Mike's 17.5 car is too fast. He (and Terry and Chuck) should run 21.5 motors. I've got loaners... :devil: 

But seriously, the top 5 cars qualified on the same lap (or maybe one lap apart), and even the range of laps in the "B" main was fairly close. Do we need to fix it if it isn't really all that broken?


----------



## woodys3b

kickyfast said:


> Just playing devils advocate.... What about someone with only a 17.5 who qualifies in the "B" and then proceeds to eat cars coming out of turns?
> 
> Or does said person get put in "superstock" and spends all day getting out of the way?
> 
> Again, devils advocate hat on here..... Just portending possible snafu situations...
> 
> I fully believe that 17.5 is too fast, to hard on tires, and to hard on cars for hobbyists (vs enthusiasts).
> 
> Or to keep a positive flow going, get ahold of Trinity/fantom and see what kind of cost we can get on a bulk buy of 21.5 D3s......
> 
> Mike


Good points. We either need to all go to 21.5, or we need to have two classes. I'm not sure all of the fast guys want to go to 21.5. They like the speed and can handle it. At least, that's what I think. In a perfect world, we would all agree to go to 21.5. I don't think it's going to be that easy. Maybe two classes is the way to go for now.

I'm going to put my 21.5 in my 417 and bring it to practice on Wednesday. If anyone wants to do the same and run some laps together, that would be great.

Mike, I have an old style LRP 21.5 that you are welcome to use. I also have a 17.5 Ballistic. If you can get your hands on a 21.5 stator, you are welcome to use that. Just let me know.

BTW Bill, we were running this class while you were away. We called it 21.5 GT and it was a blast. Only difference is that we used GT bodies and HPI X pattern belted tires.


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> woody sorry I didnt stay and say Hi.


I didn't see you there. Did you see your new TC5 run? 

That thing is dialed! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b

kevinm said:


> I agree that Mike's 17.5 car is too fast. He (and Terry and Chuck) should run 21.5 motors. I've got loaners... :devil:
> 
> But seriously, the top 5 cars qualified on the same lap (or maybe one lap apart), and even the range of laps in the "B" main was fairly close. Do we need to fix it if it isn't really all that broken?


If we all went to 21.5, the fast guys would still be at the top. They are all going to be close on lap times and laps completed. That isn't going to change.

The difference is that those of us that aren't as accomplished drivers, will be on the same lap as our cars. In other words, the car won't be so challenging to control. This does a couple of positive things. First, it makes it more fun. Second, we crash less and therefore break less parts. Third, we slower guys won't be as much of an obstacle to the fast guys. I like the idea of not having to buy tires as often too.

I'm really curious to hear what the rest of the "A Main" group has to say.


----------



## Winditout

I was going to order a TC today, now I dont think I will. So if I get a TC 17.5, and being new to this class I have to run it with 21.5 cars? I am a speed freak so a 21.5 probably wouldnt get me a Woody. I know where you guys are coming from. Its not fun being lapped 4 times in a heat. And we dont have as many cars to run several classes. I guess if the TC class has the numbers to break up into 17.5 and 21.5, that would make sence. But it could keep others from jumping into the class. 

Have a great weekend

theo


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## J Blaze

we need to stick to a comen rule so that when we do have races that they dont have to switch motors.that would keep people from comming.
is roar going to the 21.5 tc


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> Oh boy. I wasn't looking to split the class up. After running a day and establishing times, I'm curious how much difference there is in time between motors. 17.5 was in the high 10s, low 11s. Now that we have a baseline, we could compare times. It was just a thought.


My best lap time on the 5yr old X-Ray w/ a 21.5 was 12.1. I wish they made a 19.5 motor. The 21.5 seemed like it needed just a little more go. Probably should have run it before and not right after the 17.5 car,lol.

That is the big question Blaze. I say we stick w/ what we have for now, and if ROAR says 21.5 for Stock TC, then we make the switch.


----------



## woodys3b

I don't keep up with the ROAR soap opera like most, but I believe they are planning to go to 21.5 next year. However, we don't seem to follow any rules very well so it doesn't really matter.

I think we have enough racers to run a 21.5 class and a 17.5 class but I would rather see us just go to all 21.5 as Bill suggested. It would be nice to have an A and B main like we have had lately. The problem with two classes is that it doesn't keep a noob from getting out there in the 17.5 class and mucking things up. One class makes it easy to separate the "fast" guys from the "wish I was fast" guys.

I sure wish the front runners would chime in here. I don't understand the aversion the decision makers at our track have to discussing things on line. I know they all read it. Hopefully, we can discuss it Wednesday night as it seems impossible to discuss things here.


----------



## Guest

Or was I just dropped on my head too many times????

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

done....


----------



## 02CooperS

"If it ain't broke don't fix it" should be our plan of action for the remainder of the season. I don't mind bringing up the rear, or breaking out, of the last few race weekends left in 17.5 which thankfully is only one or two for me this season.


----------



## Winditout

Isnt the end of the season time for more motor. We can save up cash all summer to replace parts.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wednesday evening would be a great time to hammer out details for me.
We are getting close to the end of the season, by the end of April most everyone stops showing up. 
I'm thinking any major changes to our program this late in the season would only serve to prematurely end our season. 
Realistically we only have about 6 or 7 weeks remaining.
We could get a jump on a package for next season that everyone can work with however.


----------



## Winditout

I agree 100% with Fred. The last few races will have to last us until next Fall. So lets have fun and finish this season with a smile.


----------



## networxinc

*Question*

When is your on road schedule and what are you guys racing? 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

networxinc said:


> When is your on road schedule and what are you guys racing?
> 
> Thanks


Schedule:

On-road racing every Saturday.
Doors open at 9:00am and racing at Noon.
3 Heats and a Main event.

These are the best classes to run on a weekly basis.
VTA, 21.5
Sedan Rubber tire 17.5
1/12 17.5 no timing
1/12 13.5 open


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy C.
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*ROAR Region 5 Championships*

R/Car will be hosting the ROAR Region 5 Championships. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=128424&d=1299544856


----------



## Timmymontoya

I have no problem going to 21.5 when the rest of the world does. I drive two hours to come to a nice big track with good people so I can practice and make myself faster. This helps when you go to other tracks. If we race 21.5 and other tracks are still 17.5 this defeats the purpose of me racing with everyone at Rapid Comp. Next year if ROAR changes to 21.5, we can have at it!! My two cents for what its worth.

Why are all of Mikes posts edited??


----------



## woodys3b

Tim,

Your two cents makes perfect sense. I figured that this would be the compelling reason for sticking with 17.5 but didn't want to speak for anyone.

I'm still with Bill on this and would throw a 21.5 in my car in a heartbeat, but not at the expense of messing things up for guys like you who want to get ready for other races. I think it was a good idea but maybe it was a little ahead of it's time. Perhaps we can't get there from here.

Mike,
I hear ya man. I'm going back under my rock. :wave:


----------



## J Blaze

andy W 
the 25.5 didnt come in its BACK ORDERED so
I'll be running 17.5 and 21.5 VTA .SORRY


----------



## woodys3b

Sounds like a plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

JBlaze:

YHPM


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today loved the VTA !


----------



## J Blaze

hope you feel better Woody.


----------



## Denney

Fred Knapp said:


> R/Car will be hosting the ROAR Region 5 Championships.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=128424&d=1299544856


Anybody thinking of going?


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> Anybody thinking of going?


I was looking at rules for VTA. Any ROAR approved 25.5 motor seems to be legal. Only thing is, I couldn't find any approvals for 25.5 motors. Wonder if my D3 25.5 would be allowed. 

Bill


----------



## J Blaze

I think its pritty much novak.25.5 not sure


----------



## J Blaze

got my new 25.5 and now the gearing begins.


----------



## woodys3b

James,

3.9-4.0 is a good place to start.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks for the infow.
woody
and I'll be their sat hopefully wed also
25.5 will be in.


----------



## J Blaze

how was racing ??
good turn out?
did ya"ll miss helping me ?
looking to buy a set of scales or set up bored any ideas on were to get one?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yep, we all missed you James.
I even raced a VTA car, thanks Kevin.

*** As Andrew prepares to leave for the Roar Carpet nationals Tuesday and as one of his biggest fans, I'm wishing Andrew the best of luck.***


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> *** As Andrew prepares to leave for the Roar Carpet nationals Tuesday and as one of his biggest fans, I'm wishing Andrew the best of luck.***


I'll second that!


----------



## J Blaze

Good Luck Andrew!!!!!


----------



## camaro10

Good luck at the Carpet Nat's Andrew


----------



## J Blaze

is Terry going?


----------



## John Warner

WoW!! The drivers stand at the Nat's is EIGHT feet above the track surface!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> is Terry going?


No, Andrew is the only one going from our group.


----------



## woodys3b

J Blaze said:


> is Terry going?


No. Someone stole his touring car. :lol:

I'm finally getting over this darned flu. I can't remember ever being so sick for so long. Should be able to race on Saturday.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks woody ........................for the sick-nes
I wont be their tonight but I'm going to be their sat see ya then...................


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew is setting TQ after first round of qualifying in 17.5 and 13.5 1/12.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

Awesome!! It's gotta be that fancy paint job. People are getting out of his way when they see it, LOL!


----------



## J Blaze

hopping to make it in the morning.
still fealing sicklly.
vta and rubber tire somthing.


----------



## J Blaze

Great Job Andrew!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

My J71 shipped today! Woot! Now I just need to find some good decals. 

Bill


----------



## woodys3b

Got my J71 yesterday. This thing is a beauty.

Not going to make it today.


----------



## J Blaze

not going to be their today.
hope everybody feals better than me.
good luck to Andrew hope he kicks some a$$......


----------



## J Blaze

any word on Andrew?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> any word on Andrew?


TQ in 1/12 17.5
2nd in 1/12 13.5
Going into the mains tomorrow!


----------



## J Blaze

thanks Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Todd Bodine Credits Dirty Driving For Donny Lia's First Truck Victory
in the Craftsman Truck Series.
Looks like the same thing applies in RC racing.
Donny Hacked Andrew out in the 13.5 A2 main.
Andrew had a chance to do the same thing in the A3 main but chose to be a Gentleman.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Todd Bodine Credits Dirty Driving For Donny Lia's First Truck Victory
> in the Craftsman Truck Series.
> Looks like the same thing applies in RC racing.
> Donny Hacked Andrew out in the 13.5 A2 main.
> Andrew had a chance to do the same thing in the A3 main but chose to be a Gentleman.


Any word on the results from the Nats? So far the only thing I've been able to figure out from the intertubes is the fanboys are upset there weren't faster bust'em up classes and there seems to have been a young lady in a tank top and daisy dukes there. Maybe we could get EFRA to run our races. They do a darned good job with race coverage.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Any word on the results from the Nats? So far the only thing I've been able to figure out from the intertubes is the fanboys are upset there weren't faster bust'em up classes and there seems to have been a young lady in a tank top and daisy dukes there. Maybe we could get EFRA to run our races. They do a darned good job with race coverage.
> 
> Bill.


live rc has the results up.
Andrew did win the 17.5 class and finished 7th overall in the 13.5 class.


----------



## J Blaze

still great job Andrew!!!
thanks fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Here is a link to the A main results:
http://rcprogear.com/tagged/carpetnats11


----------



## Brittamaster

Way to Go Andrew


----------



## John Warner

Grand Rapids very own TQ and ROAR National Champion.......


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Grand Rapids very own TQ and ROAR National Champion.......


Did he get to keep the trophy holder?


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Did he get to keep the trophy holder?


I think she was just a one night "stand" trophy holder. LoL!


----------



## 02CooperS

It would be totally worth it!!

Btw, that's a mighty fine looking car he's holding as well!


----------



## John Warner

02CooperS said:


> Btw, that's a mighty fine looking car he's holding as well!


Indeed it is. Nice work Andy!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

:wave:


----------



## Denney

Fred - I think this is what you were looking for...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred - I think this is what you were looking for...


Thanks!


----------



## 02CooperS

Sweet!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good racing was had by all today.
As always it was a pleasure to have you guy's remember it's your track.. Thanks for coming.


----------



## J Blaze

thank you for having us


----------



## 02CooperS

X2 Blaze! The 21.5 sedan experiment in the main for Denney and I worked out awesome. .004 seconds between our fastest laps and for Denney .5 seconds between his fastest and slowest lap times. Not counting my two rather large visits to the boards mine were only .8 seconds apart.


----------



## crashmaster

what times do you guys run on saturday from what to when


----------



## J Blaze

doors open at 9.ish racing starts at noon done at 5.6ish


----------



## J Blaze

need more gear.
and new back tires.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> need more gear.
> and new back tires.


James, do you want me to order some for you?


----------



## J Blaze

yes please.
pinions & rear tires.
I have 41 42 46 
spirs 115,100,96,84,81,78,and 74 I think I have a 109 not sure.
I think I would like 47,48,49 and 38,36, 39 maybe.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> yes please.
> pinions & rear tires.
> I have 41 42 46
> spirs 115,100,96,84,81,78,and 74 I think I have a 109 not sure.
> I think I would like 47,48,49 and 38,36, 39 maybe.


I can get you 36,38,39 and 47.
I have a set for rear tires in stock that I will hold for you.
Do you need rims for those tires?


----------



## J Blaze

but of course.


----------



## J Blaze

I was looking at my chart and at my spurs.
just get me the 47 the other ones will be to small.
how about a 94 and 92 spur


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I was looking at my chart and at my spurs.
> just get me the 47 the other ones will be to small.
> how about a 94 and 92 spur


I can get 63 and 96 will that work?
Also did you want black rims?


----------



## J Blaze

no the matt finish.
63?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> no the matt finish.
> 63?


Matt finish orderd.
Let me know on the 93 tooth spur.


----------



## J Blaze

yes 93 would be fine.THANKS Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> yes 93 would be fine.THANKS Fred.


Thanks James.


----------



## J Blaze

ok Fred silver springs tire comp.
THANKS


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> ok Fred silver springs tire comp.
> THANKS


Got it,
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey guys,
There has been talk from some of the VTA guys about running once or twice a month through the summer months.
Let me know what you want to do so that I can plan my summer accordingly.


----------



## Denney

I'd be up for something like 1st & 3rd, or 2nd & 4th Saturday's during the summer...but you need to be sure the track doesn't consume too much of your summer break too...


----------



## J Blaze

good call Denney.
Im going to be running alot of of road this summer.
that wouldnt be be.
like it makes a diff.


----------



## J Blaze

great racing today!!
lots of people
good 17.5 class. 2 heats
good VTA class 2 heats


----------



## J Blaze

should start a new thred called 
wheres WOODY?????
has anybody seen him?
did he give up on us?
does anybody know if he races any more?
I hope he 's not still ill?


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

J Blaze said:


> great racing today!!
> lots of people
> good 17.5 class. 2 heats
> good VTA class 2 heats


Good times.... Good times.....


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Hey Blaze and Pee Wee here is my new VTA body


----------



## Fred Knapp

Very nice Don!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Thanks Fred!


----------



## Fred Knapp

USVTA Scale Nats videos:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/8907254-post4195.html


----------



## Denney

Couple of nice pics of the 12th scale bodies Andy painted here:

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/

...and some fluffy story about a shaggy haired kid who won some dumb races...

Denney


----------



## WarpWind

First round of qualifiers is finished here at the regionals. In spec touring Slaughter is sitting 3rd, Murray is 6th, McIntyre is 7th and Flipse is 11th. In spec 1/12th scale Slaughter is 3rd overall. In open 1/12th scale Flipse is 5th and Murray is 3rd in mod 1/12th scale. Yours truly somehow managed to almost TQ VTA. Almost. Had to settle for 2nd. But there's three more qualifiers to go. 

This is one of the best ran races I've been to in a long time. Oh, and Paragon freaking rocks! Lordy I missed this stuff. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> First round of qualifiers is finished here at the regionals. In spec touring Slaughter is sitting 3rd, Murray is 6th, McIntyre is 7th and Flipse is 11th. In spec 1/12th scale Slaughter is 3rd overall. In open 1/12th scale Flipse is 5th and Murray is 3rd in mod 1/12th scale. Yours truly somehow managed to almost TQ VTA. Almost. Had to settle for 2nd. But there's three more qualifiers to go.
> 
> This is one of the best ran races I've been to in a long time. Oh, and Paragon freaking rocks! Lordy I missed this stuff.
> 
> Bill D.


Wow, you guys are representing well.
More importantly I hope everyone is having fun.


----------



## J Blaze

WarpWind said:


> First round of qualifiers is finished here at the regionals. In spec touring Slaughter is sitting 3rd, Murray is 6th, McIntyre is 7th and Flipse is 11th. In spec 1/12th scale Slaughter is 3rd overall. In open 1/12th scale Flipse is 5th and Murray is 3rd in mod 1/12th scale. Yours truly somehow managed to almost TQ VTA. Almost. Had to settle for 2nd. But there's three more qualifiers to go.
> 
> This is one of the best ran races I've been to in a long time. Oh, and Paragon freaking rocks! Lordy I missed this stuff.
> 
> Bill D.


you all are doing great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

good luck guys!


----------



## J Blaze

anybody know how the guys are doing or how they did?


----------



## WarpWind

Slaughter took 3rd in stock TC and 1st in stock 1/12th scale. I didn't fair so well in the demolition derby called VTA. An Xray beats a Kyosho every time. At least in durability.


----------



## J Blaze

you all did a great job!!


----------



## kevinm

Is this weekend the last race of the season? I'm hoping to make it there if I don't have to work.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Is this weekend the last race of the season? I'm hoping to make it there if I don't have to work.


We have this week and next left to finish out the winter indoor season.
With that being said the VTA guys are talking about wanting to run once or twice a month through the summer.


----------



## J Blaze

do the D3 like boost and timing?


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Had a blast racing yesterday. Thanks Fred for a great place to race at!


----------



## Fred Knapp

LOSI_Duck said:


> Had a blast racing yesterday. Thanks Fred for a great place to race at!


Your welcome, it's my pleasure to serve the racing community.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mr. Blaze,
I have the items that you ordered.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Is the track open for practice tomorrow?

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Is the track open for practice tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Sorry, we will be doing some electrical work tomorrow night.
No practice Wednesday night.


----------



## J Blaze

Mr Fred you have both??


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> Mr Fred you have both??


Yes Sir.


----------



## J Blaze

Yea!!! Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

I will sneak down their thursday.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Mike: ygpm


----------



## J Blaze

Andy did ya have your surgery yet?
and if ya did did it go good?


----------



## John Warner

According to Andy's post on FB, his surgery went great.


----------



## J Blaze

cool thanks


----------



## 02CooperS

Yup, surgery went well on Tuesday James, and I'm home now after spending a few days at Denney's house recovering. I'll be back to my "normal" schedule on Monday. I'm a little too loaded up on pain meds to come out this weekend. But I'll be fully recovered and ready to go this fall for the next season.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Glad to hear that surgery went will.
We'll see ya soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The electrical work is done.
All of the extension cords are gone.
Thanks Terry, Ted and Dean.


----------



## J Blaze

thats cool as heck.


----------



## JimmyJon

where is woody?


----------



## Fred Knapp

JimmyJon said:


> where is woody?


I wish I knew.


----------



## woodys3b

*I'm not dead yet!*

Sorry I just fell off the edge of the earth. I got hired by the Michigan Maritime Museum to build a 30 foot river launch for them. They want it in the water on Father's Day so I have been putting in 60+ hour weeks for the last couple of months. I should have more time for racing in late June and would love to do summer VTA. Leo's life should be settling down a bit by then too so I hope to have him with me more often. Here's a link to an article about it. Also Fox 17 will be down this weekend for one of their "One Tank Trips" stories. If you get down to the South Haven area, stop by to say hi or we can do lunch. See you soon.:wave:

http://www.hollandsentinel.com/phot...-under-way-at-Michigan-Maritime-Museum?foto=1


----------



## J Blaze

I worked 4 days down town south haven right by the river putting in pipe.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are racing Saturday, look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## JimmyJon

ok woody thanks for the up date..I will bring a extra 1/12th car for you to really start having fun...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Saturday May 7 was our final race for the regular indoor season.
Looking forward to the 2011/2012 season and the possibilities that may hold.

There has been talk of running once or twice a month during the summer season. Please post your thoughts hear and we'll see what we can work out.
Have a great summer everyone!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Thanks for the fun winter season!

I would be open to running on a week night 2 times a month.......


----------



## Winditout

Had a great time racing this year. There isn't any track with the quality of drivers like Fred's track. The members always help the new racers get up to speed so they can be competitive. I've seen motors, batteries and a continouis of parts being offered to needie racers. And of racing a few times a month, I'm game. I love the fried chicken.

Thanks again for the fun.

Theo


----------



## woodys3b

I'm hoping there will be some racing this summer. I'm not available until July but after that I would be a regular again. I like the idea of doing it in the evening on a week day too. My weekends get pretty full during the summer. Lots of moles to kill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Winditout

*Pratice tomorrow, Weds 11th*

we will be practicing tomorrow, come and eat chicken


----------



## Fred Knapp

Winditout said:


> we will be practicing tomorrow, come and eat chicken


I like yard bird!


----------



## J Blaze

had a great winter will run more next winter!
BIG THANKS to all that helped me MR. FRED,Andrew and fast guys Inc.
Ill be playing in the dirt.
missing my first morel race this weekend!!(have to work)


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Andrew's Graduation Open House*

You are all invited to celebrate with us Andrew's graduation from High School!
Sunday, June 5 from 3-5PM
2957 Giddings Ave SE
Grand Rapids, MI 49508
RSVP 
We hope to see you here!


----------



## J Blaze

woooo hooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!great job Andrew


----------



## Adam B

*Benefit Race*

Marc at MSI is holding a benefit race for a fellow racer in the area that needs our help. Here is a copy of what he posted. Hope to see some of you make the trip. Thanks...

Hey everybody, I was informed yesterday that one of our fellow hobby enthusiasts has become ill and could use a little help from the hobby world. His name is Bill Bridges from Dirt Burners, I have never personally met him but whenever I hear of Dirt Burners, I hear his name brought up and he seems to be cared for by many people. This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. There will be no trophy or points or anything on the line. We just want everyone to come out and have a good time and support a friend. $10 of each entry fee will go to Bill and his family. We will also have a 50/50 drawing which we will donate as well. There will be a donation box set up that day also. We will be serving lunch all day long and invite people to bring snacks and deserts. If you have any questions about the event please feel free to give us a call at the shop, 586-552-4425. If you are not a racer or won't be able to attend and would like to help out please let us know and we will make arrangements for you. We hope everyone can make it out to support Bill and his family.

On a side note, we will not race that Sunday (May 29th), which was scheduled to be the last day of our spring points series....We will be moving that race day to Sunday June 5th.

Thank You for your time and support,
Marc Irby
MSI Racing and Hobbies


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Adam B said:


> Marc at MSI is holding a benefit race for a fellow racer in the area that needs our help.
> 
> This is going out to all racers, we will host a charity race on Saturday May 28th at 2pm, doors will open at 11am. The entry fee will be $20 (3 heats and a main), oval and on-road racing will both take place. s


Any other Grand Rapidians interested in heading down there with me? It would be nice to have a 12th scale class!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Any other Grand Rapidians interested in heading down there with me? It would be nice to have a 12th scale class!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I'm in. I think I can have my 1/12th scale ready by then.

Bill D.


----------



## J Blaze

should or can I with out herting it run timing and bust with 13.5.
offroad.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

J Blaze said:


> should or can I with out herting it run timing and bust with 13.5.
> offroad.


Yes and yes.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks!


----------



## Timmymontoya

Mike Slaughter said:


> Any other Grand Rapidians interested in heading down there with me? It would be nice to have a 12th scale class!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I think im game for that! I went last weekend had a lot of fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*SUMMER SIZZLER*
July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

*Classes*
VTA
Sedan
1/12


----------



## Fred Knapp

*You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.*

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp


----------



## J Blaze

sounds like alot of fun I'LL check the calender.


----------



## crashmaster

where at?????


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

*You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.*

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp

Updated


----------



## Denney

Put me down for VTA (might have someone else drive it), and 12th - Andrew needs a good smack-down...

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 

Updated


----------



## WarpWind

I'm in for 1/12th. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill Deruiter

Updated


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.
> 
> 
> Updated


I will be there for 12th and TC.

BTW, anybody local want a lightly used TC6? Has about 8 packs on it and a respectable amount of spares. $225!!!

Mike


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop...


You'll have to put me in the "maybe" column. Maybe I'll be there, or working(in Saginaw, or Alabama, or Mexico, or Missouri ... :freak: No play time for me yet this spring/summer. )


----------



## Mike Slaughter

The weather and life are finally looking cooperative for racing in Toledo Saturday. Anyone else planning on it?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage
Mike Slaughter

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill Deruiter
Mike Slaughter

*Maybe List:*
Kevin Marcy
Willie Thomas

Updated


----------



## mrbighead

Fred,
Add me to the maybe list for VTA and Sedan.


----------



## J Blaze

I'LL be at stateline racing off road!
prob wishing I was racing on-road!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I'LL be at stateline racing off road!
> prob wishing I was racing on-road!!


You'll be missing out on a good race James, plenty of time to reconsider thought.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

*VTA:*
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

*Sedan:*
Denney Barlage
Mike Slaughter

*1/12:*
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill DeRuiter
Mike Slaughter

*Maybe List:*
Kevin Marcy
Willie Thomas

Updated


----------



## crashmaster

man i was so trying to make it but my yok has to stay asleep


----------



## 02CooperS

Guess I should be paying more attention to the boards. Sign me up for Sedan Fred. Thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

VTA:
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

Sedan:
Denney Barlage
Mike Slaughter
Andy Curran

1/12:
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill DeRuiter
Mike Slaughter

Maybe List:
Kevin Marcy
Willie Thomas

Updated


----------



## walterhenderson

Wished you would have it a different day. Morl race at statline.


----------



## Fred Knapp

walterhenderson said:


> Wished you would have it a different day. Morl race at statline.


I know, I heard that from one other racer.
Maybe next time.


----------



## J Blaze

yea Mr. Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

VTA:
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

Sedan:
Denney Barlage
Mike Slaughter
Andy Curran

1/12:
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill DeRuiter
Mike Slaughter

Maybe List:
Kevin Marcy
Willie Thomas

Updated


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I am planning on C-Dan & 12th of some sort.... I just dont have time to swing by the shop to sign up....


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Summer Sizzler*

You can use this thread for roll call. I will keep it updated with those who sign up through the Hobby Shop.

July 16, 11
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main event.

VTA:
Brian Bursley
Lee Cepero
Denney Barlage 

Sedan:
Denney Barlage
Mike Slaughter
Andy Curran
Mike Murray

1/12:
Andrew Knapp
Denney Barlage 
Bill DeRuiter
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray

Maybe List:
Kevin Marcy
Willie Thomas

Updated


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Is there a consensus on 12th scale motor?

Mike


----------



## Winditout

.21 Nitro Baby


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Is there a consensus on 12th scale motor?
> 
> Mike


I was going to stick to 17.5 to start. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'd run 17.5 Saturday. The bite will most likely be low.


----------



## kevinm

Looks like I should be able to be there for VTA and maybe 17.5TC (if I don't get too lazy).


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Looks like I should be able to be there for VTA and maybe 17.5TC (if I don't get too lazy).


Great, see you at the track!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Thanks for the race day! Had fun. Great traction!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Thanks for the race day! Had fun. Great traction!!!!!!!!!


I second that. Can't wait till we get to do it again. And I think I need a TA06. Seems to keep up with the 'luxury' cars just fine. 

Bill


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Is it carpet racing season yet? Can't wait to hit the rug again!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

I would absolutely love to do a couple of Wednesdays a month! 

Mike


----------



## Mike Slaughter

WarpWind said:


> I second that. Can't wait till we get to do it again. And I think I need a TA06. Seems to keep up with the 'luxury' cars just fine.


I honestly can't recommend the car with a clear conscience. It is something you have to "want to do" to compete with the top end cars out there.

All said and done (excluding spares) it will top out at nearly $450 before shipping to get the car to a level that can survive weekly club racing at the 17.5 level. 

Basically there is about $200 worth of mandatory items. Which are;

Front spool, rear ball diff, titanium turnbuckles, replacement screws, 1xb split blocks, aluminum hexes, ballstuds to replace the solid aluminum ones, and a sway bar kit.

Eventually you will probably want the aluminum steering kit as well....

You could probably get away with the gear diffs with some more tuning but that still leaves $150ish worth of stuff that your gonna need..... 

In addition it will require some machine work for the weekly club grind. A cut-out beneath the motor (it was running hot) and some upper deck work to fit certain batteries and motors.

For what it is designed for, Tamiya TCS racing, it will be a champ. Tamiya's non-TRF kits are crack rock that leads down a never ending road of hop-ups and bling. Heck there is already a Tech Racing chassis in the work.... It would make a good VTA machine as well as you could get away with a little less work.

You mileage may very, but that's my honest opinion. Buy a used T3 '11, grab one of the numerous available good set-ups, and call it a day....

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> I would absolutely love to do a couple of Wednesdays a month!
> 
> Mike


OK, anyone else up for some Wednesday night racing, once or twice a month?

Show of hands Please.

1. Mike Slaughter
2. Andrew Knapp
3.


----------



## WarpWind

Hex yeah. I need all the track time I can get. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Wednesday night racing*

OK, anyone else up for some Wednesday night racing, once or twice a month?

Show of hands Please.

1. Mike Slaughter
2. Andrew Knapp
3. Bill DeRuiter


----------



## J Blaze

I WOULD LIKE A TIME??
and would be very interested in doing that.


----------



## kevinm

Associated is selling TC5 kits for $200 in their online store.


----------



## JimmyJon

ok.....count me in as well for week nite...


----------



## woodys3b

I'm in for Wednesday night as well but not until August.

Any word on what motor we will be using for stock sedan this season?

Did someone mention TA06? 

Must be strong and resist the Tamiya crack monkey! :freak:


----------



## crashmaster

hay Slaughter how good are the ko propo speed controlers


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

yes a couple of wednesday's.........


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Wednesday night racing*

OK, anyone else up for some Wednesday night racing, once or twice a month?

Show of hands Please.

1. Mike Slaughter 
2. Andrew Knapp 
3. Bill DeRuiter
4. Terry
5. Woody
6. Mur-Dog
7.


----------



## J Blaze

yes I would do it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> yes I would do it.


Thanks James,
I know we can get a few more for Wednesday night racing.
Who else is in?


----------



## woodys3b

Wednesday night works better for Leo than Saturday so he is looking forward to joining us again.

So, no change in motor size in stock TC this season? Did all the talk about ROAR going to 21.5 fizzle?

Is there still some interest in running some silver can F1 cars?


----------



## Fred Knapp

woodys3b said:


> Wednesday night works better for Leo than Saturday so he is looking forward to joining us again.
> 
> So, no change in motor size in stock TC this season? Did all the talk about ROAR going to 21.5 fizzle?
> 
> Is there still some interest in running some silver can F1 cars?


No one has mentioned anything about 21.5 sedan racing, but I think it would be a great idea.


----------



## Denney

I'm probably one of the biggest proponents of 21.5 sedan, but I think we should wait until ROAR makes an official change or all the "big" races switch over, before we abandon 17.5's. It just gets too messy going to/from other tracks, and RC has enough splintered classes already...

Denney
p.s. I'd lke to make Weds reacing, but am out of town a bit lately & probably won't be able to.


----------



## woodys3b

Denney said:


> I'm probably one of the biggest proponents of 21.5 sedan, but I think we should wait until ROAR makes an official change or all the "big" races switch over, before we abandon 17.5's. It just gets too messy going to/from other tracks, and RC has enough splintered classes already...
> 
> Denney
> p.s. I'd lke to make Weds reacing, but am out of town a bit lately & probably won't be able to.


Concur. I wasn't trying to start a debate on what we should run as it was clear last season that we are going to run whatever ROAR dictates. However, there was lots of talk of ROAR going to 21.5 for 2011 and I was just curious about whatever came of that.


----------



## Denney

Still waiting (or hoping...)


----------



## J Blaze

were would be a good place to pic shocks up for my tc5??


----------



## crashmaster

J Blaze said:


> were would be a good place to pic shocks up for my tc5??


the hobby shop :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## kevinm

J Blaze said:


> were would be a good place to pic shocks up for my tc5??


  The car didn't come with them??? 

Unfortunately, they run about $53 a pair new. You can get a set of (4) TC3 shocks for the same price, not sure why the TC5 & TC6 ones (also $53/pair) cost so much more when the design isn't really that much different from a manufacturing point of view. If you're going to buy new, might as well get the TC6 ones.


----------



## crashmaster

kevin there are a big differance between the tc5 and the tc6 the tc6 has shocks like the new vs2 shock for the truck/buggy shock like the losi's and the kyoshos


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

J Blaze said:


> were would be a good place to pic shocks up for my tc5??


I am sure i have an extra set around here that i will just give you. U need complete shocks with springs, etc??


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

17.5, Slaughter's TA06 will not be able to spin all those gears and belts with a 21.5!!!!!!!!!! That's 13 gears, 4 pullies & 2 belts!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I am sure i have an extra set around here that i will just give you. U need complete shocks with springs, etc??


There you go James, looks like your all set for shocks.


----------



## J Blaze

ok. mike I'll take them.


----------



## J Blaze

I guess Hurricane Midwest didnt want us in the series.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I guess Hurricane Midwest didnt want us in the series.


I guess we are to far off the beaten path.


----------



## J Blaze

they had one in wi. last year.
I'm going to some of them this year.


----------



## J Blaze

Racing wedsday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> Racing wedsday?


1. Mike Slaughter 
2. Andrew Knapp (will be at the paved on-road nat's)
3. Bill DeRuiter
4. Terry
5. Woody
6. Mur-Dog
7. Blaze
8.

James, Let's give it a shot as see how it goes. 
So yes, pass the word on to others that may not follow HT.
Doors open at 5:00


----------



## J Blaze

were are the paved on-road nats held at?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> were are the paved on-road nats held at?


2011 ROAR Electric On-road Paved Nationals at Jackson R/C, NJ 7/28-31


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> James, Let's give it a shot as see how it goes.
> So yes, pass the word on to others that may not follow HT.
> Doors open at 5:00


Woot!!! Woot!!! 

Awesome!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

I could be 5 - 10 minutes late getting to the track today.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Alright, off to an OK start for the wednesday night program.
We'll see everyone again 8/10/11


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> Alright, off to an OK start for the wednesday night program.
> We'll see everyone again 8/10/11


Thanks again Fred! I had a great time last night. Traction is excellent!

When you get a chance please post up any items the track will need for the coming season so we can make Ted buy it.  

And, keep us updated on the Nats!! You've got the man on the scene.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Thanks again Fred! I had a great time last night. Traction is excellent!
> 
> When you get a chance please post up any items the track will need for the coming season so we can make Ted buy it.
> 
> And, keep us updated on the Nats!! You've got the man on the scene.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, 
As always it's my pleasure to serve the carpet racing community.

Needs:
5 gal. bucket of laquer thinner.
Box of tee shirt type rages
Comet Cleaner
Paper towels
Toiliet paper
Hand soap
Kitchen tall trash bags (Glad)
White semi gloss water borne paint for tables.

A crew to help with cleaning all of the track boarder and lane dividers.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew at the 2011 ROAR Electric On-road Paved Nationals at Jackson R/C


----------



## Fred Knapp

Round 1 Qualifying.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew gets TQ again in 2nd round of qalifying!


----------



## Fred Knapp

This is funny!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Breaking News.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Breaking News.
A big storm just roll through, most everyone suffered equipment damange.
Andrew say's he dosen't see how they can continue.
I will post more news as it comes in.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

wow, that sucks!


----------



## John Warner

Here's a few images of the damage......


----------



## John Warner

One more...


----------



## Fred Knapp

A few more.


----------



## Fred Knapp

One more!


----------



## Fred Knapp

And another.


----------



## John Warner

Something tells me that sales for Ez-Up will be increasing next month!


----------



## MikeBob

that was one hell of a storm.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like most every one's stuff survived the storm, they are doing practice this morning.


----------



## Max

thats terrible...


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Max said:


> thats terrible...


Of course if your Revtech you make fun of it....

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Of course if your Revtech you make fun of it....
> 
> Mike


Absolutely.
Of course if the Revtech motors where in fact not available 14 day prior to the race then Steve Pond made a great call.

I still think that poster that Provetti made is funny.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> I still think that poster that Provetti made is funny.


Failing by their own ignorance, lack of scruples, lack of being able to provide some simple proof (shipping invoice) and trying to spin it is classic Ernie, and I loved it! 

The Facebook stuff comparing the damage done to hobbyists to a biblical wrath because of the decision, a bit poor in taste in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Failing by their own ignorance, lack of scruples, lack of being able to provide some simple proof (shipping invoice) and trying to spin it is classic Ernie, and I loved it!
> 
> The Facebook stuff comparing the damage done to hobbyists to a biblical wrath because of the decision, a bit poor in taste in my opinion.
> 
> Mike


Agreed, it is poor in taste and for me makes it more funny. Right in character.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> Agreed, it is poor in taste and for me makes it more funny.


Or sets a new (public) low for himself and Trinity.....

*Shrug* Guess we all have different ideas of funny and appropriateness.... And that's what makes the world go around.

I hope the affected racers are able to recover quickly. It's an expensive enough hobby already let alone having equipment wiped out.

Carry on. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Failing by their own ignorance, lack of scruples, lack of being able to provide some simple proof (shipping invoice) and trying to spin it is classic Ernie, and I loved it!
> 
> The Facebook stuff comparing the damage done to hobbyists to a biblical wrath because of the decision, a bit poor in taste in my opinion.
> 
> Mike


Acutally to be clear the motors have been available for a while, the right amount of suppliers did have revtech motors in stock, people who are at this race have had there motors for a ew weeks. Billing papers and invoices were provided but roar just said they were fake even tho they weren't, besides, many non trinity racers were very upset that they bought the roar approved motors came to the race and then were told they could not run them, and if roar says they are illegal because they didn't meet the dead line, why are they legal in modified??? 
Just saying....


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Andrew Knapp said:


> Acutally to be clear the motors have been available for a while, the right amount of suppliers did have revtech motors in stock, people who are at this race have had there motors for a ew weeks. Billing papers and invoices were provided but roar just said they were fake even tho they weren't, besides,


There is a discussion about this on RCTECH and the ROAR site, but the synopsis is that ROAR did contact several shops and were told something different. Their was no mention of paperwork provided. Simply have one of the shops provide an invoice, and tracking info. I'm sure Stormer or Superior would not tarnish their reputation for such a trivial (in the grand scheme of things) request. 

So the ROAR president is publicly lying, and shops with nothing to lose to ROAR and everything to gain for the their customers aren't refuting it? 



Andrew Knapp said:


> and if roar says they are illegal because they didn't meet the dead line, why are they legal in modified???
> Just saying....


That one is easy, it is right in the rulebook. Bold emphasis mine....

12.4.1 Only ROAR-approved electric motors, batteries and bodies may be used in
National Championship events. Motors, batteries, and bodies must be dated on
the approval list found at www.roarracing.com fourteen (14) days prior to the
event to be eligible for use.
12.4.2 If deemed necessary by the Executive Committee, equipment used in
Provisional or demonstration classes or scales may be excluded from the
fourteen-day requirement.
*12.4.3 Vehicles, electronic and functional parts, and accessories used in Sportsman
Stock and Expert Super Stock electric classes must be readily available through
retail outlets at least 14 days prior to the event*

Obviously this could go on for days. There is always two sides to a story and the truth, and rarely do they ever meet. Personally, in my opinion the motors should have been allowed under a special dispensation. They were available unarguably before the event from several sources, and they were available at the track in significant quantities with plenty of support to get people up to speed. I'm always against anything that punishes the racers who lay out their hard earned dollars to enjoy the hobby. I feel the intent of this rule is stop a couple examples of an item showing up in the hands of a select few in the spec class.

The ROAR Vs. Manufactures battle is as old as the hobby. Yet, no one does anything about it and you get what you put into it. The ball was dropped by someone and we (the general hobbyist) will likely never know the truth. 

Hopefully someone is smart enough to stop being petty and puts some procedures in place to ensure this doesn't happen again for the umpteenth time... I'm not holding my breath on that one.....

But really come on, a company making jokes about an event that involved the destruction of racers stuff to further their personal propaganda?!?!? That is never a "funny" thing or appropriate behavior in my opinion for a company. 

And with that out of the way.....

Good luck tomorrow! I will be watching and rooting for you. In my opinion your the USA's best hope of someday bringing the 12th scale worlds title back home.

Mike 

P.S. ROAR is looking to fill some positions if anyone is interested....


----------



## John Warner

Grand Rapids has a new national champion!


----------



## kevinm

RLK does it again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

First Paved Asphalt race ever....Andrew "Young Money" Knapp takes the National Championship in New Jersey! Trinity 13.5/ CRC 1/12th car! Congrats to Andrew.


----------



## John Warner

Didn't he also TQ as well?


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Didn't he also TQ as well?


The only question that matters is, Did he get the fastest lap. We all know that's the most important thing. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> The only question that matters is, Did he get the fastest lap. We all know that's the most important thing.
> 
> Bill


Yes, 13.8 in the 4th round of qualifying.


----------



## Fred Knapp

That's a nice looking body.
Wish it had a Bad Andy paint shop sticker on it.


----------



## mrbighead

Fred Knapp said:


> First Paved Asphalt race ever....Andrew "Young Money" Knapp takes the National Championship in New Jersey! Trinity 13.5/ CRC 1/12th car! Congrats to Andrew.


Good job Andrew....


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> RLK does it again.


Andrew is also talking about going to the IIC race in Vegas in October.
It could be 5 in a row.


----------



## J Blaze

Great job andrew!!! Wo oooooo hhhhooooooooooooooo


----------



## Denney

Way to go Andrew!!

Here's a few things to consider:

1. Consider turning professional...then you can use some of the winnings to buy a functional razor.

2. Keep working on your driving and set-up skills, then maybe you can win an "important" race with great prestige...like the ROAR Region 5.

3. Don't forget where you came from, or what got you where you are...

Congrats again, Denney


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Denney said:


> 2. Keep working on your driving and set-up skills, then maybe you can win an "important" race with great prestige...like the ROAR Region 5.


They will let anyone win those... 

Hold out for the Worlds!

Mike


----------



## Winditout

Great job Andrew, it must be nice to be young and hansom


----------



## camaro10

Great job Andrew
Chris D


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> 1. Consider turning professional...then you can use some of the winnings to buy a functional razor.


What?! Don't listen to the Smoothskin. The beard is worth a tenth or two a lap. 

Bill


----------



## kevinm

Winditout said:


> Great job Andrew, it must be nice to be young and hansom


 Well, young anyway .... :jest:


----------



## John Warner

He's a driving machine. Hence the name "Andriod" Knapp!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK guys,
We are looking to kick off the indoor racing season September 17, 2011
Much work needs to be done between now and then.
I'd like to get a crew together between now and Sept 17 to do some track maintenance.
Anyone up for helping out!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Toiletries are taken care of.
Thanks.


----------



## woodys3b

Let me know when you plan to do some work and I will do my best to get there. I have lots of tools so if you need something, don't hesitate to ask.

Regarding the tables. I used white water based epoxy that is made for concrete garage floors on my wooden work bench and it doesn't seem to be affected at all by any of the solvents we use. It costs more but it sure does last longer.

Congrats to Andrew as well. It's just a matter of time before Justin Bieber grows a gotee.





Fred Knapp said:


> OK guys,
> We are looking to kick off the indoor racing season September 17, 2011
> Much work needs to be done between now and then.
> I'd like to get a crew together between now and Sept 17 to do some track maintenance.
> Anyone up for helping out!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I would love to attend the racing/practice tomorrow night but....... Its my wife's B-Day so....... try and have fun w/o me.


----------



## MikeBob

racing/practice tomorrow ? happen every week ?


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> racing/practice tomorrow ? happen every week ?


Yes. Maybe. I think it depends on interest. 

Bill (who will definitely be there tomorrow)


----------



## Fred Knapp

MikeBob said:


> racing/practice tomorrow ? happen every week ?


Right now the schedule is on an every other week basis for practice.
If we can get enough that want an every week practice we can do that to.

See everyone Wednesday around 5:00pm


----------



## WarpWind

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> ...try and have fun w/o me.


Is that possible? I heard of a guy that tried it once, but he was found passed out at the foot of his bed. It's true!!! :devil:

Bill.


----------



## Winditout

Terry told me he is going tomorrow, I was thinking bout it. Blowing off the dust and putting my mod in. One pack looked like my belly though.
Chicken?


----------



## Fred Knapp

The track will be open again this coming Wednesday, 08/17/11.
5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## Fred Knapp

The Midwest Grand Slam Series is coming to Rapid Competition December 10 & 11. Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## J Blaze

YES!!
WROTE IT ON THE CALENDER!


what types of cleaners are needed for the track and bathroom?


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> YES!!
> WROTE IT ON THE CALENDER!
> 
> 
> what types of cleaners are needed for the track and bathroom?


The usual stuff, comet and such.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> The Midwest Grand Slam Series is coming to Rapid Competition December 10 & 11. Stay tuned for more information.


Sweet. Where can we get more info on the series?

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Sweet. Where can we get more info on the series?
> 
> Bill


It's still in the organization faze, as soon as the series promoter gets the web site up dated and sends me the necessary info I'll pass it on.
It shouldn't be to long.


----------



## Miller Time

WarpWind said:


> Sweet. Where can we get more info on the series?
> 
> Bill


Series is a best 3 out of 4 , starts with the Halloween Classic, second race will be at Rapid competition, 3rd in Indianapolis at the Big Rug and the 4th along with awards presentation will be at MSI in Detroit. 
The Classic will be a Friday Practice, Saturday Qualifier Sunday Mains format, the other venues will be Saturday Practice and 3 Q's and Sunday 1 Q and mains, this was done to eliminate a day of vacation / hotel
Tentative class list will be 
12th 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 open esc, Mod
T/C 17.5 Blinky, Mod
VTA
WGT 

More info should be available shortly


----------



## Fred Knapp

Miller Time said:


> Series is a best 3 out of 4 , starts with the Halloween Classic, second race will be at Rapid competition, 3rd in Indianapolis at the Big Rug and the 4th along with awards presentation will be at MSI in Detroit.
> The Classic will be a Friday Practice, Saturday Qualifier Sunday Mains format, the other venues will be Saturday Practice and 3 Q's and Sunday 1 Q and mains, this was done to eliminate a day of vacation / hotel
> Tentative class list will be
> 12th 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 open esc, Mod
> T/C 17.5 Blinky, Mod
> VTA
> WGT
> 
> More info should be available shortly


Thanks Ken.


----------



## crashmaster

12th 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 open esc, Mod
T/C 17.5 Blinky, Mod[/QUOTE]

my speedo don't have blinky mode


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Grand Slam..... Nice. Wednesday night...... Nice. C u guys there!!!


----------



## Miller Time

crashmaster said:


> 12th 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 open esc, Mod
> T/C 17.5 Blinky, Mod


my speedo don't have blinky mode[/QUOTE]

ROAR has an approved list for "Blinky" class, 


We'll also allow the associated green wiper speedo :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave, use the wiper blade speedo.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

crashmaster said:


> my speedo don't have blinky mode


Which ESC are you using? 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Which ESC are you using?
> 
> Bill.


I think he has a Novak 410-M1c SPF, He upgraded from the T-4. Lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

O' Johnny,
It's going to be one heck of a shindig, you should think about getting a 1/12 going.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> O' Johnny,
> It's going to be one heck of a shindig, you should think about getting a 1/12 going.


Now that would be worth the price of admission. 

Bill


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> Which ESC are you using?
> 
> Bill.


novak cyclone with a 27t quad magnet


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Now that would be worth the price of admission.
> 
> Bill


I think I'll take the challenge!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The track will be open today, 5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great practice tonight.

Next Wednesday night I'm planning on a work night.
The goal is to get all of the boarders and lane dividers cleaned up for the start on the racing season.
Anyone willing to lend a hand it would be much appreciated.
Everything will have to be hauled out of the building, cleaned and then hauled back in. 5:00pm - 9:00pm 8/24/11
Thanks.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Good time last night! Thanks! Love to help next week but up north on a Family vacation.


----------



## WarpWind

Is it just me, or has JACO completely stopped making rubber tyres? I don't wanna resort to using, ugh, dished rims.....

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Is it just me, or has JACO completely stopped making rubber tyres? I don't wanna resort to using, ugh, dished rims.....
> 
> Bill.


Bill, according to great planes they are due in any day.
Horizon is saying 8/25/11


----------



## 02CooperS

Bill - Speedtech has a batch of the Med compound Solaris tires. Denney has been using those, and I've run them a couple times too and thought they worked well.


----------



## crashmaster

with the big race in dec what are the rules going to be?


----------



## J Blaze

any help on cleaning motors other than just blowing them off????


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> with the big race in dec what are the rules going to be?


Working on that. I have an idea of what they will be and I want to be on the same page as the rest of the series races. As soon as I get the rules nailed down I'll post them. We have plenty of time yet.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Anyone have a need for a new 21.5 ION 3......$40. Pm me if you do.


----------



## crashmaster

i need to know if my pit 20's and 30's be ok for the race or have to buy new rubber tires or if foam is still ok for 17.5 sedan


----------



## WarpWind

crashmaster said:


> i need to know if my pit 20's and 30's be ok for the race or have to buy new rubber tires or if foam is still ok for 17.5 sedan


I'd start with the 30s. You'll be running your own class if you go with foams. No one has ran those in quite some time. 

Bill


----------



## crashmaster

i have 1 set of 30s and 2 sets of 20s with hpi red insert i have had them sence we raced on roger b chafy johns second track


----------



## J Blaze

still cleaning tomarrow night?
and do I need to bring any thing?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Any additional supplies needed for tomorrow?

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have every thing needed for cleaning the boarders.
Thanks for checking guys.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> I have every thing needed for cleaning the boarders.
> Thanks for checking guys.


Ok!

Anything else on the main list then?

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Ok!
> 
> Anything else on the main list then?
> 
> Mike


Needs:
5 gal. bucket of lacquer thinner. *(Check)*
Box of tee shirt type rages. *(Check)*
Comet Cleaner. *(Check)*
Paper towels. *(Check)*
Toilet paper. *(Check)*
Toilet bowl cleaner. *(Check)*
Liquid refill Hand soap. *(Check)*
Kitchen tall trash bags, Glad.*(Check)*
White semi gloss water borne paint for tables. *(Check)*

The items with the bold check I've taken care off.
Thanks to those that volunteered to get these items.


----------



## 02CooperS

I'm not sure what else is needed that Denney and James aren't going to bring but I can always donate some $ to the cause. Is the party still stating at 5?


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I'm not sure what else is needed that Denney and James aren't going to bring but I can always donate some $ to the cause. Is the party still stating at 5?


Yes Sir,
I'll be at the track by 5:00pm
Let the games begin.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great turnout for a work night.
Thanks to all that showed, we are half done.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*2011-2012 Midwest Grandslam (carpet on road series)*

Copied this to our thread for those that may have missed it.



Miller Time said:


> Sorry for the delayed posting but here's the rules and classes
> 
> All Classes Will Use ROAR Approved Brushless, Motors, Batteries, Bodies And Rules.
> 
> Section 1 - General Rules
> 1.1: Rules apply to classes within the Midwest Grand Slam and are intended to provide guidelines for fair competition. In the event a rule is not covered in this package the Midwest Grand Slam will have the right to adjust or amend rules at any time.
> 
> 1.2: Rules may be revised on an as needed bases
> 
> 1.3: No Person attending a Midwest Grand Slam event will have any claim for damages, expenses, lawsuits, or otherwise against a promoter, track operator, Midwest Grand Slam, it’s officials, agents, or employees, resulting from any damage to any car, personal injury, on monetary loss of any kind whatsoever. All attendants waive any claim they any have against a promoter, track operator, or the Midwest Grand Slam, when they participate in any event being run under these rules.
> 
> 1.4: It is the drivers responsibility to be in compliance with all Midwest Grand Slam rules and regulations. Failure to do so may result in penalties or race disqualification.
> 
> 1.5: The intention for the Midwest Grand Slam is to promote racing in a fun, family oriented atmosphere. Unsportsmanlike behavior WILL NOT be tolerated. Midwest Grand Slam staff and track management reserves the right to levy penalties or may disqualify a driver for any of the following replacements.
> • Excessive foul language
> • Drinking of alcoholic beverages or use of illegal substances
> • Verbal or physical abuse of a race official or fellow competitor
> • Rough driving or intentional hacking of a competitor
> • Intentionally circumventing the rules
> • Actions detrimental to the Midwest Grand Slam or participating tracks
> • Not following the commands of a race official
> 
> 1.6: Race director reserves the right to “black flag” any driver who’s car is operating in a reckless or uncontrolled manor, or that may constitute a hazard to other drivers in the race.
> 
> 1.7: Race directors decision is final regarding penalty or scoring disputes.
> 
> 1.8: For your safety drivers are required to ware closed towed shoes at all times while in the racing area.
> 
> 1.9: Safety of our racers is of utmost concern. In the event of hazardous winter weather conditions a race event may be shortened and or cancelled. Shortened event will be considered complete after 2 rounds of qualifying. Cancelled race may be made up at the next available time.
> 
> 1.10: Drivers are required to turn marshal the race immediately following their own. Failure to do so will result in the loss of laps off their best qualifying time. If for some reason not able to turn martial it is the drivers responsibility to find another entered driver as a replacement. The replacement martial most notify the race director. The original driver is responsible for the actions of the substitute martial.
> 
> 1.11: Turn marshals are not allowed to repair race cars.
> 
> 1.12: Marshaled cars should be returned to the point they left the racing surface.
> 
> 1.13: Due to the current nature and instability within the ROAR Rules any major equipment legal at the beginning of the series will remain so throughout the entire season.
> 
> 1.14: The Series awards will be based on best 3 out of 4 events and must compete in at least 3 events to be eligible.
> 
> 
> Class Rules:
> 
> 1. STOCK 1/12 Blinky
> Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Any ROAR approved Blinky mode ESC as of Oct 29, 2011
> Tires: Foam
> Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
> Minimum Weight: 730 grams
> Maximum Width: 172mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
> Race Length: 8 minutes
> 
> 2. * 1/12 13.5 *
> Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Open
> Tires: Foam
> Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
> Minimum Weight: 730 grams
> Maximum Width: 172mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
> Race Length: 8 minutes
> 
> 3. OPEN 1/12
> Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Open
> Tires: Foam
> Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
> Minimum Weight: 730 grams
> Maximum Width: 172mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
> Race Length: 8 minutes
> 
> 4. STOCK RUBBER SEDAN
> Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Any ROAR approved Blinky mode ESC as of Oct 29, 2011
> Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
> Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
> Minimum Weight: 1400 grams
> Maximum Width: 190mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 5mm
> Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
> Race Length: 6 minutes
> 
> 5. * 13.5 RUBBER SEDAN *
> Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Open
> Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
> Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
> Minimum Weight: 1400 grams
> Maximum Width: 190mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 5mm
> Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
> Race Length: 6 minutes
> 
> 6. OPEN RUBBER SEDAN
> Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Open
> Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
> Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
> Minimum Weight: 1400 grams
> Maximum Width: 190mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
> Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
> Race Length: 6 minutes
> 
> 7. WORLD GT
> Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
> Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
> ESC: Open
> Tires: BSR Team Purple Spec, Jaco Lilac Spec, or CRC 2300/2302 Spec Tires only
> Body: Protoform Corvette (1499), Protoform Sophia (1502), Parma DB9 (10225), or McAllister Ferrari (257)
> Minimum Weight: 930 grams
> Maximum Width: 200mm
> Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
> Roof Height: 104mm ready-to-run
> Race Length: 6 minutes
> 
> 
> 8. VINTAGE TRANS-AM
> Will be governed according to the September 1, 2010 Rule Set at www.usvintagetransam.com, with the exception of the following:
> 
> Driver Figure NOT required
> ROAR Spec ESC may be used
> 
> 
> ** Due to the past low turnout in certain classes the 13.5 classes will be dependent on sufficient pre-entries, this is out of respect for the following classes that deserve sufficient turn-marshalling with out the race director constantly hollowing for Volunteers


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'll be at the track again this Wednesday 5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Terry, Ted, Rick and Andrew for your help tonight.
We should be ready to go by next Wednesday.


----------



## Bear52

*Let the excitement begin!!*

Can't wait to get out there. I appreciate all the work being done to get everything ready.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bear52 said:


> Can't wait to get out there. I appreciate all the work being done to get everything ready.


It is a fair amount of work to do what we love to do.
We are glad It's appreciated tho.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wednesday September 7 the track will be set to go for on-road. I will spend some time Saturday finishing things up. I'd like to thank all of those that contributed to this effort in one form or another. It really means a lot and is appreciated.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*The first leg of the Grandslam Series*

The Halloween Classic:
There is an 80 racer limit, if you plan on going be sure to get those entries in early.


----------



## J Blaze

is their going to be 80 limit at every race or just that one?


----------



## Miller Time

J Blaze said:


> is their going to be 80 limit at every race or just that one?


the 80 limit is the max pitspaces available, so with most doing multiple classes there should easily be over 140 entries. MSI and the Big Rug both have the ability to handle larger crowdsso they will not have such alimit. As for Rapid Competition, It will be Freds call to decide if pitspace will be an issue.

Last Year the Halloween Classic had 157 entries, The average for the series was 104, that was with a major snowstorm affecting 2 events.


----------



## J Blaze

Thank you sir.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Pit Towels*

We have another layer of fresh paint on all of the tables and it looks great.
This season we will be requiring everyone to have a pit towel (bath size) on their spot before setting up your equipment. Because we are located in a mall appearance does matter. If you don't have one I will have some to sell for $5.00 each and they are used, so you may want to bring your own.


----------



## handyman49424

I use rubber back carpet squares normally. Will that be ok?


----------



## Fred Knapp

handyman49424 said:


> I use rubber back carpet squares normally. Will that be ok?


I assume carpet squares are the approximate size of a bath towel, 2'X4'.
If this is the case then you will be fine. Our goal this season is to keep the tables in good looking condition. Jack the Gripper and SXT tire compound make them look bad fast and not appropriate for a mall store setting.

Also looking forward to having you at the track!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> is their going to be 80 limit at every race or just that one?


James, in the near future I will work out a number that will work for us, so stay tuned.
What I can tell you, main floor pit space will be reserved on a first come first serve basis. When entry forms come out you'll need to get it in early for prime space. All over flow will have to pit in the back.



Miller Time said:


> the 80 limit is the max pit spaces available, so with most doing multiple classes there should easily be over 140 entries. MSI and the Big Rug both have the ability to handle larger crowds so they will not have such a limit. As for Rapid Competition, It will be Freds call to decide if pit space will be an issue.
> 
> Last Year the Halloween Classic had 157 entries, The average for the series was 104, that was with a major snowstorm affecting 2 events.


Thanks Ken, 
Great information.


----------



## J Blaze

I have 4 tables that I can bring in for people to use.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I have 4 tables that I can bring in for people to use.


Thanks James, I'll let you know if we need any.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

So i hear there is practice tomorrow night????!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> So i hear there is practice tomorrow night????!!!!


Your are correct Sir.


----------



## crashmaster

fred i guess im going to miss out at your race in december because of tires issue


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> Your are correct Sir.


And racing Saturday the 10th!??!?!

Wishful thinking on my part!?!?

Mike


----------



## John Warner

This years U.S. Indoor Champs will be running a different format from what's ever been run in the past. 

This year, there will be 1 practice round, and then 6 qualifiers.
Seeding will be on the FTD (FASTEST TIME TO DATE) style qualifiers, starting with last year's overall finishing results. 
Re-sorts will be every two rounds.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> And racing Saturday the 10th!??!?!
> 
> Wishful thinking on my part!?!?
> 
> Mike


We have practice tomorrow. Sorry no racing this Saturday but the following week we'll be in full swing carpet racing.


----------



## Bear52

*Racing the 17th*

Will it be road course or Oval on the 17th??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bear52 said:


> Will it be road course or Oval on the 17th??


September 17 is the season opener for on-road racing.
Hope to see you at the track.


----------



## J Blaze

Bear52 and jim it was nice meating you guys hope to race with ya this winter.
VTA,17.5 RUBBER AND 1/12 scale maybe peer presure thats weired (beer presure) YEA!


----------



## 02CooperS

Mmmmmmm BEEEEER!


----------



## Bear52

*Fun*

hey Blaze, nice meeting you too. Looking forward to VTA first then as it gets better the other classes look like fun.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone plan on racing mini coopers next week? My brother and I will have them so if you have them bring em


----------



## Fred Knapp

Open practice Wednesday evening.
This Saturday will be our season opener for on-road carpet racing.
Please remember, pit towels are required.
Looking to see some new faces and lots of great racing this season.


----------



## GM8

will road course always be on Saturdays? 

Also, if anyone in the GR area is looking to sell any of the following, shoot me a pm:

Tire truer, power supply, personal transponder, ice charger or pulsar 3, tekin RS or lrp stock spec esc 

Thanx


----------



## Fred Knapp

GM8 said:


> will road course always be on Saturdays?
> 
> Also, if anyone in the GR area is looking to sell any of the following, shoot me a pm:
> 
> Tire truer, power supply, personal transponder, ice charger or pulsar 3, tekin RS or lrp stock spec esc
> 
> Thanx


Hey old timer,
Saturday is the day that we race onroad.
Doors open at 9:00am and racing at noon.
Wednesday is open practice from 5:00pm until 9:00pm
Hope to see you at the track.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

GM8 said:


> will road course always be on Saturdays?
> 
> Also, if anyone in the GR area is looking to sell any of the following, shoot me a pm:
> 
> Tire truer, power supply, personal transponder, ice charger or pulsar 3, tekin RS or lrp stock spec esc
> 
> Thanx


I'm your man for some of that stuff! Local meet at the track prices only.....

ultimate combo, 

LRP Pulsar Touch, LRP pulsar 3, Muchmore worlds edition power supply, and Muchmore pit lite. All blue bling combo, wires shortened on chargers to fit power supply, good condition. $225 local price.... *Sale pending*

Tekin RS with Chuck L. wired 1-cell mod and hotwire $125... I will also throw in a LiFe pack.

LRP SXX SS V2 $100 *Sale pending*

LRP V2 speedo update cable thingy $20 *sale pending*

Brand new in package thunder power 17.5 motor $50

Used a couple of times Orion 17.5 motor $35

Racers edge 1/8th scale hauler bag $100  

Mike Slaughter


----------



## GM8

Mike Slaughter said:


> I'm your man for some of that stuff! Local meet at the track prices only.....
> 
> ultimate combo,
> 
> LRP Pulsar Touch, LRP pulsar 3, Muchmore worlds edition power supply, and Muchmore pit lite. All blue bling combo, wires shortened on chargers to fit power supply, good condition. $225 local price....
> 
> Tekin RS with Chuck L. wired 1-cell mod and hotwire $125... I will also throw in a LiFe pack.
> 
> LRP SXX SS V2 $100
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike,I'll be in town the 24th. Will you be racing that weekend? I've got to swing by anyway to pick up a body from Andy and im definitely interested. Let me know


----------



## Mike Slaughter

GM8 said:


> Mike,I'll be in town the 24th. Will you be racing that weekend? I've got to swing by anyway to pick up a body from Andy and im definitely interested. Let me know


Yes, I should be there.... Unless I get a real wild hair and decide to race the Region 5 dirt race. 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Would you like a pair of scissors for that wild hair Mike?


----------



## Cesar

First time out at Rapid competition, and I must say I was very impressed by the quality of racers this fine racing facility has to offer. I love how everybody is so quick to lend a hand from loaning you parts, to helping you get the most out of your car. I'll be back next week for some Vta action.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cesar said:


> First time out at Rapid competition, and I must say I was very impressed by the quality of racers this fine racing facility has to offer. I love how everybody is so quick to lend a hand from loaning you parts, to helping you get the most out of your car. I'll be back next week for some Vta action.


The season opener is in the books and a good time was had by all.
Cesar, we are all glad that you and your brother enjoyed yourselfs and look forward to seeing you as much as you want. I will be working on getting my 21.5 blinky mode 12th scale going this week. We'll have a good amount of new racers this season and I look forward to providing an entry point to 12th scale racing.


----------



## Bear52

*1 1/12 Racing*

Looking for a good local supply of tires, bodies etc. Also looking for some used 1s LiPo packs to get going. I have some on order but would like to get a couple of practice packs. Using A Main hobbies at present but hoping for something without the delay time. Ordered a Gen XL but will probably need spares etc, (if you watched me drive you know why). Any suggestions on other items I will need to run the new 21.5 entry class would be appreciated.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bear52 said:


> Looking for a good local supply of tires, bodies etc. Also looking for some used 1s LiPo packs to get going. I have some on order but would like to get a couple of practice packs. Using A Main hobbies at present but hoping for something without the delay time. Ordered a Gen XL but will probably need spares etc, (if you watched me drive you know why). Any suggestions on other items I will need to run the new 21.5 entry class would be appreciated.


Steve,
See me Wednesday night, we'll get you hooked up.
I have some bodies on the way.
I also have a battery for you!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

*Traction building....*

Does anyone have any old TC foams laying around? I would like to run some on Saturday mornings to help lay down some grip.

Or for that matter, Fred does Riders have any old TC foams on the shelf they would like to unload cheap?

If not off to Nexus for nitro foams $23 for a set!

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Does anyone have any old TC foams laying around? I would like to run some on Saturday mornings to help lay down some grip.
> 
> Or for that matter, Fred does Riders have any old TC foams on the shelf they would like to unload cheap?
> 
> If not off to Nexus for nitro foams $23 for a set!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, I have nothing at the shop.
I believe that I have a bag of used foam tires in the back room that your welcome too.


----------



## Denney

I'll bring a bag of foams tires Sat...


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> Mike, I have nothing at the shop.
> I believe that I have a bag of used foam tires in the back room that your welcome too.





Denney said:


> I'll bring a bag of foams tires Sat...


Cool, the more the merrier. And more the grip, and grip is good for everyone.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Bada-bump! 



Mike Slaughter said:


> I'm your man for some of that stuff! Local meet at the track prices only.....
> 
> ultimate combo,
> 
> LRP Pulsar Touch, LRP pulsar 3, Muchmore worlds edition power supply, and Muchmore pit lite. All blue bling combo, wires shortened on chargers to fit power supply, good condition. $225 local price.... *Sale pending*
> 
> Tekin RS with Chuck L. wired 1-cell mod and hotwire $100... I will also throw in a LiFe pack.
> 
> LRP SXX SS V2 $100 *Sale pending*
> 
> LRP V2 speedo update cable thingy $20 *sale pending*
> 
> Brand new in package thunder power 17.5 motor $50
> 
> Used a couple of times Orion 17.5 motor $35
> 
> Racers edge 1/8th scale hauler bag $100
> 
> Mike Slaughter


----------



## GM8

Mike Slaughter said:


> Bada-bump!


Ill take some of this off your hands for sure this weekend. Ill be in GR.... I live in Ann Arbor now. Let me send you a PM real quick...


----------



## J Blaze

Be their with your money wed mike.


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Cool, the more the merrier. And more the grip, and grip is good for everyone.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Sweet. Less competition Saturday. 

Bill


----------



## Bear52

*Great*



Fred Knapp said:


> Steve,
> See me Wednesday night, we'll get you hooked up.
> I have some bodies on the way.
> I also have a battery for you!


I can't be there Wednesday, business in Southfield but I will be there Saturday for sure. Appreciate it


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Wondering if anyone has any of the tamiya rear suspension mounts (for a ta-05v.2) that they would be looking to sell? I'm in need as mine wont be in by Sat. Rebroke my plastic one last week in the second heat and had to glue it up again but don't want to take the chance of it not holding up.


----------



## Fred Knapp

:tongue:I worked on the 12th today, i should have it ready for Saturday.


----------



## kevinm

Fred - Save me a bottle/can of SXT. Last year's can of Sticky Fingers Jack (or whatever) has about 12 drops left in it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - Save me a bottle/can of SXT. Last year's can of Sticky Fingers Jack (or whatever) has about 12 drops left in it.


No problem Kevin, I'll have a few bottles to sell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steve, please let Jim Dexter know that he has my house transponder.
He can bring it to the track Wednesday evening.


----------



## Bear52

*Hmmm*



Fred Knapp said:


> Steve, please let Jim Dexter know that he has my house transponder.
> He can bring it to the track Wednesday evening.


I will let him know. We had a gig at 5PM so were in a hurry to get out. Trying to talk him into a personal transponder if he runs again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank Steve for taking care of that.

What a day at the track. Carpet season is in full swing.
Lots of great racing in all the classes. If today was a preview to what the season will be like we might have to start taking reservations for pit spots.
Looking forward to next Saturday already.

For those that are looking to get into 12th scale the 21.5 is an economical way to start.
Any esc with no timing advance and any 21.5 motor, a speed that's just right for anyone wanting to have fun.

Wednesday night practice, doors open at 5:00pm done at 9:00pm
See everyone at the track.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Fred, for the VTA is it still only Novak for the 25.5 or are others legal now. I have to buy mine before I can race with you this year. I still have Blaze's 21.5


----------



## WarpWind

Sedan A Main race. Enjoy.






Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS

Sweet! Evidence I did finish actually put together a worthwhile run with the Tamiya! Thanks Bill, and to the rest of the guys in that race. It was fun! Maybe one day we'll all be as fast as that Mike Slaughter guy. Haha!


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Sweet! Evidence I did finish actually put together a worthwhile run with the Tamiya! Thanks Bill, and to the rest of the guys in that race. It was fun! Maybe one day we'll all be as fast as that Mike Slaughter guy. Haha!


No doubt in my mind, the 416 makes you shine.
Nice job to you and Mike.


----------



## Fred Knapp

LOSI_Duck said:


> Fred, for the VTA is it still only Novak for the 25.5 or are others legal now. I have to buy mine before I can race with you this year. I still have Blaze's 21.5


Duck, you can use the 21.5 until you get a novak 25.5.
Yes the novak is the motor you'll need as we are trying to follow the rules as much as possible at, usvintagetransam.com


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> Sweet! Evidence I did finish actually put together a worthwhile run with the Tamiya! Thanks Bill, and to the rest of the guys in that race. It was fun! Maybe one day we'll all be as fast as that Mike Slaughter guy. Haha!


You just gotta get him to not blink. Eyes go bonkers right there on the driver's stand. :tongue:

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Duck, you can use the 21.5 until you get a novak 25.5.
> Yes the novak is the motor you'll need as we are trying to follow the rules as much as possible at, usvintagetransam.com


So, you actually have the means of weighing the cars? At 1550 grams, you might need scales for a full size car..... :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> So, you actually have the means of weighing the cars? At 1550 grams, you might need scales for a full size car..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Bill.


For club racing we've been using the honor system.
With that being said, for anyone wanting to run in the upcoming grand slam series race you bet, we will be weighing cars.


----------



## Miller Time

Fred Knapp said:


> For club racing we've been using the honor system.
> With that being said, for anyone wanting to run in the upcoming grand slam series race you bet, we will be weighing cars.


Weighing cars, checking voltage, T/C roof line wing height, chassis clearance, proper ESC for Blinky class


----------



## Bear52

*Gen XL 21.5 class*

Anyone have a good starting ratio?? What are the weight requirements for this class??

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Bear52 said:


> Anyone have a good starting ratio?? What are the weight requirements for this class??
> 
> Thanks


I was thinking of starting with a rollout of 4.5". Not sure where a 21.5 will top out for gearing. As for weight, I wouldn't worry about that.

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I was thinking of starting with a rollout of 4.5". Not sure where a 21.5 will top out for gearing. As for weight, I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> Bill.


Bill, are you thinking of giving this class a shot?


----------



## Bear52

*Ratio*



WarpWind said:


> I was thinking of starting with a rollout of 4.5". Not sure where a 21.5 will top out for gearing. As for weight, I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> Bill.


Thanks, I will start there.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Bill, are you thinking of giving this class a shot?


If it'll help grow the numbers racing onroad here, I'm all for it. Besides, I'm kinda curious and I already have a 21.5 stator for my motor. Which reminds me, anyone interested in a hardly used 25.5 stator for a Novak Ballistic motor? 

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

I have a 13 and 11 year old that want to race.I need to get them into somthing cheep.what would be a good on road class or car.
thoughts please. thanks James.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> I have a 13 and 11 year old that want to race.I need to get them into somthing cheep.what would be a good on road class or car.
> thoughts please. thanks James.


James, I would consider the VTA class. Just about any older chassie will work ie. tc3/4 and they can be had at a responsible price on ebay.
The VTA a cars in general can take a beating.
That's my .005 cents worth.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> James, I would consider the VTA class. Just about any older chassie will work ie. tc3/4 and they can be had at a responsible price on ebay.
> The VTA a cars in general can take a beating.
> That's my .005 cents worth.


And one more thought.
I hope you can find a way to get these kids into rc racing as they are the future.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> James, I would consider the VTA class. Just about any older chassie will work ie. tc3/4 and they can be had at a responsible price on ebay.
> The VTA a cars in general can take a beating.
> That's my .005 cents worth.


I have an aged Kyosho sedan that proves otherwise. I love 'em, but the Japanese sedans tend to be a little too fragile for VTA. Xrays, on the other hand, are built like tanks. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> I have an aged Kyosho sedan that proves otherwise. I love 'em, but the Japanese sedans tend to be a little too fragile for VTA. Xrays, on the other hand, are built like tanks.
> 
> Bill


If anyone knows how to get a hold of Gabe Hull, he has a TC5 with all of the electronics in it for $200.00


----------



## Mike Slaughter

J Blaze said:


> I have a 13 and 11 year old that want to race.I need to get them into somthing cheep.what would be a good on road class or car.
> thoughts please. thanks James.


Murr has a couple of shaft drive HPI Pro 4s for sale. Parts are measured in pounds.... 

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

till I get the right stuff I could turn the throttle down on the controler? yes


----------



## J Blaze

that would work right.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> till I get the right stuff I could turn the throttle down on the controler? yes


James, yes I can work with you on that to get the kids going.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear52

WarpWind said:


> If it'll help grow the numbers racing onroad here, I'm all for it. Besides, I'm kinda curious and I already have a 21.5 stator for my motor. Which reminds me, anyone interested in a hardly used 25.5 stator for a Novak Ballistic motor?
> 
> Bill.


I am interested in the 25.5 stator if it is still available


----------



## kevinm

J Blaze said:


> till I get the right stuff I could turn the throttle down on the controler? yes


You could probably run a "silver can" brushed system in the kid's cars and get similar speeds to the legal brushless 25.5 motor.


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

How much for the pro4s?


----------



## handyman49424

If you getrather enough kids chances of running a novice class? My son wants to try too he has been running off road but would like to try this with dad.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Stuntman Gyro said:


> How much for the pro4s?


Good question!

PM Mike and I am sure he will be quick to get back with you.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Mike Slaughter said:


> Good question!
> 
> PM Mike and I am sure he will be quick to get back with you.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Cool thanks!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Anyone need a N.I.B. LRP Stock Spec V2????? never been opened.... $150 I will be at the track Wednesday night......


----------



## WarpWind

Bear52 said:


> I am interested in the 25.5 stator if it is still available


I'll have it with me Wednesday night.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

good to be on carpet today!


----------



## Fred Knapp

What a great turn out for practice.
This is the way to support your track.
If this keeps up we could run two and a main.


----------



## Bear52

WarpWind said:


> I'll have it with me Wednesday night.
> 
> Bill.


Thanks again for the stator, brought a dead ballistic back to life.


----------



## J Blaze

now for the 17.5 car!


----------



## WarpWind

Bear52 said:


> Thanks again for the stator, brought a dead ballistic back to life.


Glad I could help. And I got a chance to run my 1/12th scale with a 21.5. Faster than I thought it would be. Settled on a rollout between 4.5" and 4.6". Now we'll have to wait and see if anyone else is interested in running it. 

Bill


----------



## Bear52

*21.5*



WarpWind said:


> Glad I could help. And I got a chance to run my 1/12th scale with a 21.5. Faster than I thought it would be. Settled on a rollout between 4.5" and 4.6". Now we'll have to wait and see if anyone else is interested in running it.
> 
> Bill


Can't wait to try it, waiting on one or two little parts to give 21.5 12th scale a run. Gives me a good start point. I like not having to cut the tires down as much with the slower motor. Save a little on costs.


----------



## leelee

Im finally on here guys. I plan on running 21.5 12th scale too. I also want to know how many would like to run F1 cars? Im thinking 2s with silver can motors. I know people have them and it would be cool to have a realistic open wheel class that would not cost too much to run.


----------



## WarpWind

leelee said:


> Im finally on here guys. I plan on running 21.5 12th scale too. I also want to know how many would like to run F1 cars? Im thinking 2s with silver can motors. I know people have them and it would be cool to have a realistic open wheel class that would not cost too much to run.


Aw crap. Someone else talking about F1 cars. I just know I'm gonna end up with one now. Dangit. MSI and a few other tracks have started running a 21.5 F1 class and seems to be growing. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to get back to obsessing over a F104......

Bill.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

leelee said:


> Im finally on here guys. I plan on running 21.5 12th scale too. I also want to know how many would like to run F1 cars? Im thinking 2s with silver can motors. I know people have them and it would be cool to have a realistic open wheel class that would not cost too much to run.


I think that it is ineVettelable that Bill and I will be a Schui in for one.... F104x1, cute as Button with a Mclaren body, for Sennamental reasons....

That said, 21.5 for me! I can Barrichello Todterat my non-brushless servos..... Silver can has Liuzzi written all over it!

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> I think that it is ineVettelable that Bill and I will be a Schui in for one.... F104x1, cute as Button with a Mclaren body, for Sennamental reasons....
> 
> That said, 21.5 for me! I can Barrichello Todterat my non-brushless servos..... Silver can has Liuzzi written all over it!
> 
> Mike


I'm a Tamiya freak so I could be game as well. So how do you think we can adapt KERS and DRS into a 1/10 F1? An extra 1S pack wired to a 3rd channel, and for DRS a servo operated rear wing? Haha!

Mike - it could get confusing if you do a Button scheme. I was planning on a Hamilton car. Or it might not. Your car would be consistently driving around the track and I'd be the guy running into everyone else and not finishing races, LOL!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Scott Speed car for me!


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to get back to obsessing over a F104......
> 
> Bill.


Quit obsessing and do it. I just did, haha!


----------



## kevinm

Mike Slaughter said:


> I think that it is ineVettelable that Bill and I will be a Schui in for one.... F104x1, cute as Button with a Mclaren body, for Sennamental reasons....
> 
> That said, 21.5 for me! I can Barrichello Todterat my non-brushless servos..... Silver can has Liuzzi written all over it!
> 
> Mike


You Massa been sniffing the Paragon before writing that post. What the Heikki were you thinking? Trulli bad puns all around.


----------



## leelee

Im confused, if we go 21.5 are we running 1S or 2S. I want to make it easy for newer guys to get into with out needing special speedos and batteries.


----------



## Fred Knapp

leelee said:


> Im confused, if we go 21.5 are we running 1S or 2S. I want to make it easy for newer guys to get into with out needing special speedos and batteries.


I was thinking 21.5 1S No advance timming in the esc, purple front tires and pink rears.


----------



## 02CooperS

I think Lee was referring to the F1 cars. Those are 2S and stock spec ESC with 21.5 I believe. That combo in a sedan is only .5 sec slower than 17.5 sedan. So in a pan car they would be similar, or maybe slightly faster than a 17.5 sedan lap time.


----------



## leelee

I was talking about F1 cars. I know we are going to be running 21.5 12th scale cant wait. I will be at the track then go to work then come back tomorrow. Thats the plan any ways. see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## leelee

Wow. 12 scale is awesome. Wish we had more of then. Nice driving Bill.


----------



## flyin5

How many guys are running 12th scale. Thats what I started in a few years back and would love to get back into them. What is everyone running for cars speedos and motors.


----------



## J Blaze

17.5,21.5,and mod


----------



## leelee

Hi, The most used chassis is the CRC car, Novak ballistic and trinity are in alot of cars. For ESC Im using a Havoc 1S, The tekin is nice too. It depends on what class you want to run, and if you want to run boost or sportsman.


----------



## leelee

As far as people running last Saturday: 2 in 17.5 no boost/3or 4 in 17.5 with boost and 3 in mod. There are more 12 scale guys out there they just didnt race last week end.


----------



## Bear52

*Heat sensors*

Aren't these Novaks supposed to shut down if they get too hot?? Lost two 25.5 motors Saturday running the same gearing I have run all year on the first. Two lower teeth on the second. Running heat sinks on ESC and motors with fans. Shipped them back to Novak today along with the ESC. Anyone else have this problem with the Havoc 2s?? Or the 25.5s??


----------



## J Blaze

I have 3yr old GTB with a 25.5 ss it runs 100deg
I think my gearing is 94 42 tc5


----------



## kevinm

Bear52 said:


> Aren't these Novaks supposed to shut down if they get too hot?? Lost two 25.5 motors Saturday running the same gearing I have run all year on the first. Two lower teeth on the second. Running heat sinks on ESC and motors with fans. Shipped them back to Novak today along with the ESC. Anyone else have this problem with the Havoc 2s?? Or the 25.5s??


As I understand it, all of the Havoc series have thermal protection circuitry that REQUIRES a working temperature sensor in the motor or it won't run. (Some of the GTBs had this circuit disabled.) If you cooked 2 motors (in a class where 140°F is considered sorta high after 8 minutes) then I'm suspecting it's a problem in the ESC. Probably a good idea that you sent motors and ESC back...


----------



## Bear52

*Thanks*



kevinm said:


> As I understand it, all of the Havoc series have thermal protection circuitry that REQUIRES a working temperature sensor in the motor or it won't run. (Some of the GTBs had this circuit disabled.) If you cooked 2 motors (in a class where 140°F is considered sorta high after 8 minutes) then I'm suspecting it's a problem in the ESC. Probably a good idea that you sent motors and ESC back...


That's what I thought, now I need to get an infrared thermometer


----------



## 02CooperS

What final drive ratio were you running? For a 25.5 VTA you should be around 4.1 on our track size. I only run a heat sink on my motor so I can add weight to the left side of the car.


----------



## Bear52

02CooperS said:


> What final drive ratio were you running? For a 25.5 VTA you should be around 4.1 on our track size. I only run a heat sink on my motor so I can add weight to the left side of the car.


About a 3.7 

108 spur 55 pinion with a transmission at 1.81

Seems a lot higher than yours but at anything lower they were walking away on the straights. No real rolling resistance on the chassis without the motor and the mesh was good, just a touch of lash and felt really smooth. I wonder if it was all an esc problem, low top end although the green LED was on, two motors gone with the same gearing that I ran the week before all day without problem. Will have to wait until I get the escs and motors back before I run the class again and I will try the 4.1 final drive. I am running about a 4.4 on my 17.5 motor. Thanks


----------



## Denney

The first couple of heats I was at 3.80 & felt like I had good speed...motor was ~155 after 6 minutes. I dropped to 3.97 for the last heat & the main, and the motor was ~145 after 8 minutes. I'm thinking the ESC may very well have been your issue. Speed could be due to your battery, unless it's a good, fairly new one. And never rule out your radio settings...I once raced for 3 weeks with my throttle set to 75%...

Denney


----------



## Bear52

*25.5*



Denney said:


> The first couple of heats I was at 3.80 & felt like I had good speed...motor was ~155 after 6 minutes. I dropped to 3.97 for the last heat & the main, and the motor was ~145 after 8 minutes. I'm thinking the ESC may very well have been your issue. Speed could be due to your battery, unless it's a good, fairly new one. And never rule out your radio settings...I once raced for 3 weeks with my throttle set to 75%...
> 
> Denney


Thanks, throttle checked out at 100% so at least I didn't get that one. thanks, hopefully changing everything will help.


----------



## Bear52

*Crc*

Ok, finally got my 2nd Gen XL after sending the first one back because the box was opened and parts were missing. This one had the factory shrink wrap on it so I started building. Got to the shock in bag 7 and part #50 the top cap was missing. Has anyone else had anything like this or am I just on an RC roll at the moment?? Hopefully CRC will respond so I can get it running. Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

CRC is in Las Vegas for the International Indoor Champs.
This is the same race that Andrew went to Sunday.

So, it may take some time for anyone to respond.


----------



## Bear52

*On a roll*



Fred Knapp said:


> CRC is in Las Vegas for the International Indoor Champs.
> This is the same race that Andrew went to Sunday.
> 
> So, it may take some time for anyone to respond.


Yep, on a roll. Thanks


----------



## Denney

If you get the rest of it ready to tun, I have an extra shock you can use.


----------



## Bear52

*Crc*



Denney said:


> If you get the rest of it ready to tun, I have an extra shock you can use.


Actually heard right back from CRC, they are expressing the part to me so I should have it by Friday. Pretty impressive. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

New CRC with shorty 1C.... 

In-line done right!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Bear52

*In line*



Mike Slaughter said:


> New CRC with shorty 1C....
> 
> In-line done right!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Sweet, is that a conversion kit to use the shorty 1ca??


----------



## kevinm

And the ESC costs more than the car!


----------



## GM8

kevinm said:


> And the ESC costs more than the car!


What makes it worth $350?


----------



## kzoolou

I'd like to hear more about the F1 class. Is that something that is actually going to fly? If so, what Chasis etc. would be run with that class? Sounds interesting and a few from work were interested in seeing what it would take to get into that class.


----------



## 02CooperS

Is it going to fly? I'd like to hope so, but we also said that about the silver can sedan class, the FWD class, the USGT class, the Mini class...
What Chassis? I think any F1 chassis should be legal, 21.5 motor, 2S lipo, Blinky mode ESC (I'm pretty much copying MSI's rules).
What would it take? I just picked up a Tamiya F104X1 which is $225 minus tires and a body. The regular F104 with tires and a body is about $160, but doesn't have bearings, friction shock, etc..


----------



## kzoolou

02CooperS said:


> Is it going to fly? I'd like to hope so, but we also said that about the silver can sedan class, the FWD class, the USGT class, the Mini class...
> What Chassis? I think any F1 chassis should be legal, 21.5 motor, 2S lipo, Blinky mode ESC (I'm pretty much copying MSI's rules).
> What would it take? I just picked up a Tamiya F104X1 which is $225 minus tires and a body. The regular F104 with tires and a body is about $160, but doesn't have bearings, friction shock, etc..


Perfect. Thanks! That was the information I needed.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

02CooperS said:


> What Chassis? I think any F1 chassis should be legal, 21.5 motor, 2S lipo, Blinky mode ESC (I'm pretty much copying MSI's rules).


Tires? I think they are open (meaning foam or rubber) at MSI?

HPI F10 can be had for around $120ish with body and tires.

Mike


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Bear52 said:


> Sweet, is that a conversion kit to use the shorty 1ca??


More info...

Gen Xi, new steering blocks, axles. $200 street price. No mention of conversion kit. 

Blatantly stolen from this pic....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> Tires? I think they are open (meaning foam or rubber) at MSI?
> 
> HPI F10 can be had for around $120ish with body and tires.
> 
> Mike


Yup, open tire is what I understand they run at MSI. Either foam or rubber is about the same cost too.


----------



## leelee

F1 21.5 + 2s +direct drive = they are going to scream. It shouldn't be horrible expensive to get in to it. If we go blinky then a Novak mongoose ESC is under $80 I am picking up a 3 racing f109 for under $150 shipped and a servo shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## J Blaze

The silver can should keep up right?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Bear52 said:


> Sweet, is that a conversion kit to use the shorty 1ca??


More, more info! From CRC....

_The Gen-Xi is a great car at a great price, retaining the $199.99 street price in hobby stores and online at teamcrc.com. Not a conversion or half of a car, this is a full racing car kit for less than $200. Available early November. An upgade kit from the GenX and XL will be offered at an affordable price._


----------



## Mike Slaughter

leelee said:


> F1 21.5 + 2s +direct drive = they are going to scream.


At IIC were a couple of the same drivers are running both the 21.5 F1 cars are about a 1-1.5 seconds slower than a 17.5 rubber TC.

But that is rubber tire F1. Foams (eek!) will drop that down another .75-1.5 seconds or so.....

Mike


----------



## Bear52

*Xi*



Mike Slaughter said:


> More, more info! From CRC....
> 
> _The Gen-Xi is a great car at a great price, retaining the $199.99 street price in hobby stores and online at teamcrc.com. Not a conversion or half of a car, this is a full racing car kit for less than $200. Available early November. An upgade kit from the GenX and XL will be offered at an affordable price._


Of course I just bought my XL. Oh well, gotta love an upgrade


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> At IIC were a couple of the same drivers are running both the 21.5 F1 cars are about a 1-1.5 seconds slower than a 17.5 rubber TC.
> 
> But that is rubber tire F1. Foams (eek!) will drop that down another .75-1.5 seconds or so.....
> 
> Mike


So, a more efficient drive train and superior traction (i.e. F1 w/21.5 and foams) turns about the same laps as inefficient drive train and poorer traction (i.e. Taxi Cabs w/17.5 and rubber). Seems about right.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

how about 21.5 1c or 17.5 1c or is that just not even close?


----------



## J Blaze

would that be too much 4 a 1c?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

J Blaze said:


> would that be too much 4 a 1c?


The only issue with 1c is that it makes for some speedo hassles.

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

One more offroad race and looooooook out carpet!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> One more offroad race and looooooook out carpet!!!!!!


Ok, all the VTA guys missed you today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear52

*Gen Xl*

Terry said I should run a Gold main spring and blue sides, I ordered the blue sides but I bought the spring set for the main and it doesn't have a gold. The CRC site said the red is the same as the old gold. Does anyone know this for sure??. I can't find a chart with the spring rates?? 

Question two, I remember the old foam shore ratings, I found a few charts that show some of the newer ones but is there a definitive one that shows them all?

Three. Touring car 17.5. I tried a few different sets of tires today and the 32s sweeps seemed to hard and shiny, the sorex 27s seemed too soft and started to actually shred on the edges. I have a new set of 27s that seemed harder but not very grippy by ride. Do you scuff them to make them bite or just run them a few times? I have gone with softer springs in the rear, down to 10 lbs but still have about 18 in the front. Is that what most are running or do I need to drop the front as well. Getting a little push. Thought about going with a smaller sway bar in the front or removing it. The touring car is driving me crazy.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Bear52 said:


> Three. Touring car 17.5. I tried a few different sets of tires today and the 32s sweeps seemed to hard and shiny, the sorex 27s seemed too soft and started to actually shred on the edges. I have a new set of 27s that seemed harder but not very grippy by ride. Do you scuff them to make them bite or just run them a few times? I have gone with softer springs in the rear, down to 10 lbs but still have about 18 in the front. Is that what most are running or do I need to drop the front as well. Getting a little push. Thought about going with a smaller sway bar in the front or removing it. The touring car is driving me crazy.


This is going to be a bit wordy.... 

First the easy part. You will be fine with Sweep 32s. That is what I normally run, and even last weekend I was running very old nearly torn through Sweep 32s. Originally to keep with the national trend we were to run the standard spec tires; sweep QTS, Jaco Blues, and Solaris Mediums. Jacos are pretty much non-existant...

One solid run should break them in fine. I never get fancy with scuffing or sanding the seam. I just give them a good cleaning with SXT to get any mold release and crud off of them. If you don't seal your tires up in a baggie they will sometimes need a run a few laps in the beginning of the day to clean the oxidation off them.

Having said that, I ran Sorex 32s yesterday. They were very good, but it is so rare for me to run new tires that I can't comment on how much or if they are better than anything else out there. I have yet to run Solaris mediums. The main thing with the Sorex that I can tell you is that wear is awesome! No hint of a ring of death yet. Sweeps can get it in a day....

Touring car is all about balance. And there are allot of things that contribute to it unfortunately. TC handling comes from three main areas in my opinion (assuming you have the right tires and prep).

Chassis flex, weight distribution, and geometry. Without over complicating things and making this even longer, geometry is the most important in my opinion and is easily replicated. I have gotten to the point were I can throw down any TC and be 95% there on the first run by making sure the basic geometry is sound. Most TCs are pretty close to each other now on arm length, and weight distribution. 

And it is; (all heights from bottom of chassis plate @5mm ride height)

Rear
Lower inner pin height to center. 8.5mm
Inner ballstud htc. 39.5mm
Outer ballstud htc. 43.5mm
Upper link. 48.75mm CTC

Front
Lower inner pin height to center. 8.5mm
Inner ballstud htc. 41mm
Outer ballstud htc. 44mm
Upper link Long! 50mm CTC

*3 hole 1.1mm pistons all around. 40-55 weight front oil. 35-40 weight rear oil.

Front springs 16-19lbs. Rear springs 12-16lbs. Shocks generally pretty leaned in. These things are a big chunk of that last 5 percent.*

Rear lower shock mount from lower inner pin CTC 39mm
Front lower shock mount from lower inner pin CTC 31mm 

Droop 2mm over ride height, 2 deg camber all around. Spool up front ball diff rear. Straight steering links. Medium to heavy front sway bar, and light rear bar.

Full rear dope, 1/2-3/4 front dope. Another biggie for that final tenth is finding the right tire prep. 

Drag brake is layout dependent, but I am running pretty heavy DB on the current layout.

If you follow *all* these things you will have a car that is fast and on the easier side to drive. After this it is just light tuning to suit your needs/style. Under fine tuning I lump things like wheel spacers, camber link spacers, ballast, ackerman, camber, droop, and chassis flex.

Driving of course factors in there. TC takes its own style that I forget sometimes. It can be especially hard going from 12th to TC in the same round because they are so different.

And of course anyone can hit me up anytime for gearing, set-up stuff, or have me drive your car to offer another opinion.

And on another note, I am now on the bandwagon that TC is too fast for most on small, tight, indoor tracks. 21.5 would probably be much saner..... Those 21.5 12th scales look great!

All just my opinion of course... 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> And on another note, I am now on the bandwagon that TC is too fast for most on small, tight, indoor tracks. 21.5 would probably be much saner..... Those 21.5 12th scales look great!


I gotta say, watching 'stock' touring yesterday gave me a few flashbacks to running TCs with foam tires. Not as many broken parts, but you guys are getting there.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

HELP!
MOTOR 17.5 SEEMED to be down on power all day.
lets just say it was badly down on power were I couldnt 
make one double that normally always did.and down long straits
I was being passed! temps were 145 all day long.


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> This is going to be a bit wordy....
> Mike


Wow Mike that was an awesome post on TC Setup. I feel like my car is pretty dialed, but am saving that post for reference and comparison/adjustment for sure. 
And I'll toss in an agreement that "stock" TC is a bit too fast indoors on a smaller track. When I walk off the driver's stand after a TC race I feel like I've made some kind of accomplishment by finishing in one piece. Hopefully down the road ROAR will agree and slow things down a little. Denney's 21.5 sedan was only .5 seconds slower per lap when he tested it last season.


----------



## 02CooperS

J Blaze said:


> HELP!
> MOTOR 17.5 SEEMED to be down on power all day.
> lets just say it was badly down on power were I couldnt
> make one double that normally always did.and down long straits
> I was being passed! temps were 145 all day long.


What motor? Could just been worn out, bad stator, bad bearings, wrong timing on motor, wrong ESC settings, etc.....


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> And I'll toss in an agreement that "stock" TC is a bit too fast indoors on a smaller track. When I walk off the driver's stand after a TC race I feel like I've made some kind of accomplishment by finishing in one piece. Hopefully down the road ROAR will agree and slow things down a little. Denney's 21.5 sedan was only .5 seconds slower per lap when he tested it last season.


After watching this weekend, I've been looking at 25.5s again. Only problem, the Losi need a SS. The ballistic won't fit. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> HELP!
> MOTOR 17.5 SEEMED to be down on power all day.
> lets just say it was badly down on power were I couldnt
> make one double that normally always did.and down long straits
> I was being passed! temps were 145 all day long.


A new rotor might perk that motor up.


----------



## J Blaze

02CooperS said:


> What motor? Could just been worn out, bad stator, bad bearings, wrong timing on motor, wrong ESC settings, etc.....


it was new this spring. D3,one notch up off from 0 on timing and 36deg on timing in the speedo like 10% on the boost.


----------



## J Blaze

I've been running this same settings all year and now loss of power.


----------



## Bear52

*Great, thanks*

All just my opinion of course... 

Mike[/QUOTE]

Wow, great advice. I have a lot of changes to make but at least I know where to get started. Thanks.


----------



## kevinm

Mike Slaughter said:


> This is going to be a bit wordy....
> 
> ...
> 
> Mike


 @#$!! Now I've got to go and measure EVERYTHING on my cars! :jest:


----------



## Mike Slaughter

kevinm said:


> @#$!! Now I've got to go and measure EVERYTHING on my cars! :jest:


http://www.teamassociated.com/pdf/cars_and_trucks/TC6/setup_sheets/tc6_hebert_timezonegp_2010.PDF

This is pretty close. One of the worse kept secrets in R/C is that the three major Japanese (read dominant) cars have nearly identical geometry. The set-ups are pretty interchangeable. 

Heck the Yokomo, arguably one of the two most successful cars on the market, has ONE lower shock mount and ONE inner camber link mount. Because really thats all that is needed. 

They are the ultimate in "optimized". 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> They are the ultimate in "optimized".
> 
> Mike


Ah, but what about innovative? Bring on the Corally.... 

Bill


----------



## J Blaze

got my first F1. 
used hpi might have to get 2 more it was cheap enuf and looks pritty heavy duty.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone run Xray's 1/12 scale pan car?


----------



## leelee

Wow, Mike. Nice sedan post. Now that I know that all I need is a shop that has some driving skill for sale. I would dominate! 
Blaze, thats awesome it seems we are going to have a few F1 cars to run with this winter. I just ordered mine. Now I just need work to settle down and I will be joining you guys on Saturdays. PS I know what is wrong with your motor: Its trying to tell you, enough with this dirt crap! I want to run indoors were its nice and clean.


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> This is going to be a bit wordy....
> Rear lower shock mount from lower inner pin CTC 39mm
> Front lower shock mount from lower inner pin CTC 31mm
> 
> Mike


Mike - One question for you oh great Zen master of TC setup. What is your CTC measurement of your front hinge pins from each other? I've been playing around a lot with different F/R track width depending on traction levels to keep the sticky side down. This past weekend I was at max spacing with my chassis mounts and an additional 1.5mm of axle shims on the front to keep the car from wanting to lift in the corners.


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK guys, I had that plumbing issue taken care of today.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone have a Ae or CRC 1/12 pan car they want to sell.


----------



## Max

Mike Slaughter said:


> New CRC with shorty 1C....
> 
> In-line done right!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


hey! thats my car! lol


----------



## Bear52

*F1*

Is there going to be an F1 class?? I saw silver can and then 21.5. Rubber or foam?? Just curious


----------



## 02CooperS

Yes, to all of the above?
I have one under construction, Blaze has one. Lee is getting one. We just need a couple more (Mike, Bill, Denney?) for a regular class.
I was copying MSI's rules for their F1 class which is either silver can or 21.5 blinky, 2S battery, and either foam or rubber tires. I think foam would be the more preferred option. Nothing is set in stone by any means.


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Prolly to late of notice, but does anyone have a futaba receiver that they would like to sell. I have a 3pks w/ faast module. Ill be up there today.


----------



## Bear52

*F1*



02CooperS said:


> Yes, to all of the above?
> I have one under construction, Blaze has one. Lee is getting one. We just need a couple more (Mike, Bill, Denney?) for a regular class.
> I was copying MSI's rules for their F1 class which is either silver can or 21.5 blinky, 2S battery, and either foam or rubber tires. I think foam would be the more preferred option. Nothing is set in stone by any means.


Then I will get one on order, thanks


----------



## J Blaze

vta is getting dieled. --------- >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bear52

*Hpi f1*



J Blaze said:


> got my first F1.
> used hpi might have to get 2 more it was cheap enuf and looks pritty heavy duty.


What kind of tire adapters does it use?? I have one on order and want to get some foams for it. Looks like a pan car rear so maybe standard 1/10 pan tires??


----------



## 02CooperS

It looks like w/ the HPI car you have to buy new diff, front steering knuckles, and axles to run foam tires. It also looks like it will run about $105 for all of the parts not including tires!

I guess you could just grind down the ribs on the stock wheels and mount foams to that?

Part #'s from HPI's website.
#102915 FT02 WHEEL SET (FOR FOAM, BLACK, FRONT 2pcs)
#102917 BALL DIFF SET FOR FOAM WHEELS (95 TOOTH, 64 PITCH)
#103015 FT02 WHEEL SET (FOR FOAM, BLACK, REAR 2pcs)
#103023 ALUMINUM STEERING KNUCKLE SET (FOAM TIRE, ORANGE)


----------



## WarpWind

Ah, I think I'm starting to see why the HPI car seems to be considered the 'evil' F1 car. It looks like it's cheaper to buy a F109 than the hop ups for the F10.

Bill.


----------



## Bear52

*F10*



WarpWind said:


> Ah, I think I'm starting to see why the HPI car seems to be considered the 'evil' F1 car. It looks like it's cheaper to buy a F109 than the hop ups for the F10.
> 
> Bill.


Not even counting the graphite chassis setup kit.......


----------



## Mike Slaughter

WarpWind said:


> Ah, I think I'm starting to see why the HPI car seems to be considered the 'evil' F1 car. It looks like it's cheaper to buy a F109 than the hop ups for the F10.
> 
> Bill.


Not a good sign when two HPI USA guys ran Tamiyas.....

Mike


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Haha definitely not a good sign...



02CooperS said:


> I guess you could just grind down the ribs on the stock wheels and mount foams to that?


Thats what I did with mine. Used the tamiya rears all around though so my front end looks weird with the big tires lol


----------



## WarpWind

Seems F1 is as big a can a worms as the other classes. I've read the hot ticket is either the F103 or a F104 with a 103 front end on it. 

Bill


----------



## J Blaze

had a great time last night.


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> Seems F1 is as big a can a worms as the other classes. I've read the hot ticket is either the F103 or a F104 with a 103 front end on it.
> 
> Bill


Seems pretty easy to me. Find an old F103 or get a new F104 and be done with it.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Some bajillion odd photos of the new hotness from Japan. Kyosho Plazma, Yokomo B-Max 2, TRF417X... Laputa Castle in the Sky, Genesis Climber Mospeda, Etc... Etc...

Mike


----------



## leelee

well boys, the F1 class is growing. Rich picked an F109 and has it put together. I will have mine ready to check Freds board durability in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lee, I have a bunch of new 1/12 tires at the track for you.


----------



## Bear52

*F1*



leelee said:


> well boys, the F1 class is growing. Rich picked an F109 and has it put together. I will have mine ready to check Freds board durability in a couple of weeks.


Mine should be in this week, then finding the parts for foam and getting it ready. Should be fun.


----------



## 02CooperS

Probably going to miss racing again this weekend. I'm off to Taylor, then Sandusky for 4 days for work. I'm nearly complete w/ the F1 car also. I just have to finish w/ the electronics.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone want to unload a 1/12 scale crc pan car?


----------



## leelee

Fred: Thank you. I will be racing this Saturday, I got some one to cover for me. Also how is the world Gt car coming along?


----------



## leelee

I also heard today that 2 more guys ordered F1 cars so the class is growing. Cant wait, I love the look of scale RC cars on the track. It looks like its going to be a nice group of people this winter running those.


----------



## Bear52

*Hpi f10*

Got the kit today, going to require a lot of aftermarket parts to make it competitive. Doesn't even come with bearings. Simple to put together, took about an hour and a half without paint. Now to take it apart and get good front knuckle arms, a new pod, a real shock, the lipo kit. I had enough bearings to do the kit. The gear diff worries me as all the idler gear are exposed. Have to use their spur unless you buy the ball diff kit. Comes with rubber tires, need to convert to foams for more $$. After all the necessary upgrades will probably cost more than a F104 ready to go. Still looks pretty cool though. Can't wait to race with a bunch of others.


----------



## leelee

Bear, WOW, I hate when that happens. I went with the 3racing f109, it comes pretty much ready to rock out of the box. Tamiya front ends fit it so parts should not be an issue. Before you buy all the hop ups you should look into it. Some places are selling it for $94 right now
Cant wait there should be a pretty good group of us. The cars should look sweet going around the track.


----------



## Bear52

*F10*



leelee said:


> Bear, WOW, I hate when that happens. I went with the 3racing f109, it comes pretty much ready to rock out of the box. Tamiya front ends fit it so parts should not be an issue. Before you buy all the hop ups you should look into it. Some places are selling it for $94 right now
> Cant wait there should be a pretty good group of us. The cars should look sweet going around the track.


Playing around re-machining the rear pod from an old RC10L, should work and let me use a ball diff. Ordered the parts already to convert the chassis to graphite and use Lipo car hard packs. The wheels I found a source on line for the rims and the foam and have a few pair on order. I think one of my spare shocks will work as it is the same size as my schumacher TC if I can fit the ball cups on it. team jury rig is in full operational mode. Now to decide on roll out for a 21.5. Probably about a 4.6 like the CRC 12th scale. I think I will do a couple of practice runs with it Saturday to start getting a feel for it. Then add all the after market stuff so I can see which works.

Can't wait to see a group of F1's going around.

PS, ordered one of the 3racing F109s. At least it looks ready to run out of the box. Still going to upgrade the F10 but the 3racing looks far superior. We will see


----------



## Cesar

If anyone is looking for a F104 in great condition lmk. I'll have it with me next Wensday.


----------



## leelee

BEAR. Sometimes a custom project is all we need. That will be cool to see the Tamiya, HPI and 3 racing chassis perform. Since you own 2 it will be see how they compare.

Cesar. Why sell it when you can race it?


----------



## Bear52

*F104*



Cesar said:


> If anyone is looking for a F104 in great condition lmk. I'll have it with me next Wensday.


Always interested in new toys, will you be there saturday??


----------



## Cesar

Cant make it Saturday I'll be there this next practice day in case you haven't seen the f1 here is a link to my sales thread. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340531


----------



## Fred Knapp

It was nice to see all of the 21.5 1/12 scales out today, a few more and we'll have enough for another heat!
It also looks like we'll see a good amout for F1's in just a week or so.


----------



## TimXLB

Leelee:

YHPM


----------



## Mac The Knife

Fred Knapp said:


> It was nice to see all of the 21.5 1/12 scales out today, a few more and we'll have enough for another heat!
> It also looks like we'll see a good amout for F1's in just a week or so.



What ever happened to 17.5 blinky 12th scale?


----------



## leelee

Tim: racing with you was a pleasure. It was nice to race with the people that helped me out so much when I first got into the hobby. 

21.5 12th scale was a blast!

Im building my F1 right now. Cant wait for that either.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Mac The Knife said:


> What ever happened to 17.5 blinky 12th scale?


It is still here if there is enough people to run it! Definitely more my speed....

But, I'm still ordering a 21.5 just in case.

Mike


----------



## Winditout

Mike, 21.5? Hey mannnnn lol. You should run mod, your a wheel


----------



## WarpWind

Winditout said:


> Mike, 21.5? Hey mannnnn lol. You should run mod, your a wheel


21.5 is harder than you'd think. One little mistake and you've got a lot of work to catch up. That, and it's just a lot of fun. 

Bill.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

WarpWind said:


> 21.5 is harder than you'd think. One little mistake and you've got a lot of work to catch up. That, and it's just a lot of fun.
> 
> Bill.


I will remember that Bill!


----------



## WarpWind

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> I will remember that Bill!


It's true! I even have an extra motor if you'd like to try it. 

Bill


----------



## jbrracer

what is blinky


----------



## Winditout

Blinky is when you can blink as many times you want and still the car hasnt moved.


----------



## Fred Knapp

jbrracer said:


> what is blinky


Blinky is simply no timing advance in your esc, ie Blinky mode.


----------



## leelee

F1 on Saturday. Rich and I will have our F1's ready for Saturday. How many others will be ready?


----------



## Bear52

*F1*



leelee said:


> F1 on Saturday. Rich and I will have our F1's ready for Saturday. How many others will be ready?


I should have mine ready by then


----------



## 02CooperS

Mine should be ready to go as well.


----------



## Bear52

*brushless motors*

Without using a dyno is there a way to calculate the efficiency of a brushless motor? I can get RPM, Amp draw and Kv and have been charting the curves with different timing to determine the correlation of the Kv to amp draw. This is to see what increasing the RPM will do to the current and have been getting interesting graphs. The linear results seem to mean that there is very little to gain as any increase in RPM has a very definite increase in Amps and therefore heat generated as well the resulting loss of torque. To offset you would have to gear down if you increase RPM and vice versa. I am sure there are minor advantages to be had but only if you can get the efficiency curve to determine an optimum. Without a dyno that can simulate the work necessary for each vehicles weight and drag, I am not sure if that can be done. Hopefully someone can help with this as designing and building a variable load dyno could take a while. Sorry if this has been covered, new at this brushless stuff.


----------



## 02CooperS

I think your seriously over thinking this. For blinky mode racing, crank the motor timing and gear it so it hits 140-160 degrees, grip it and rip it. Braaaaaap! Lol!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

02CooperS said:


> I think your seriously over thinking this. For blinky mode racing, crank the motor timing and gear it so it hits 140-160 degrees, grip it and rip it. Braaaaaap! Lol!


Word....

Take it from a former over thinker....... 

Mike


----------



## Bear52

*Grip and Rip*



02CooperS said:


> I think your seriously over thinking this. For blinky mode racing, crank the motor timing and gear it so it hits 140-160 degrees, grip it and rip it. Braaaaaap! Lol!


I guess a thermometer is probably cheaper.........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Another great turnout last night. It was 1/12 scale night for sure.
Best of luck to Terry, Chuck and Andrew as they represent for us at the Halloween Classic this weekend.


----------



## Bear52

*F1*



leelee said:


> F1 on Saturday. Rich and I will have our F1's ready for Saturday. How many others will be ready?


Looking at the new 3racing FGX, looks like it solves most of the issues with the 109 and looks pretty cool too. I see it for just over 100. Doesn't come with tires. Just rims. Like the F1 style lay down independent shocks and the raised front end. Hopefully the kit doesn't jump around through all the bags during assemby like the 109 did.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone intrested in a $3000.00 1/12 pan car. If its that much it has to be good right lol.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item4aafb1dee2


----------



## WarpWind

Cesar said:


> Anyone intrested in a $3000.00 1/12 pan car. If its that much it has to be good right lol.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item4aafb1dee2


Dang! Good luck with that. Now, if it was a Lynx.... 

Bill.


----------



## jbrracer

WarpWind said:


> Dang! Good luck with that. Now, if it was a Lynx....
> 
> Bill.


i submitted an offer for 2999.00 

he didnt accept = (


----------



## kevinm

But it comes with a spare spur gear! What a deal!


----------



## Cesar

If anyones looking for a Tamiya M05 let me know I have a nice one for sale. Comes with the following upgrades
* Tam super mini shocks
* Ball bearing
* 3 racing steering rack
* double shimed diff
* clear body

I'd trade it for a 1s esc or 75.00

*Looking for a 21.5 bl motor *


----------



## leelee

*F1*

Bear: The FGX looks sweet. I think any kit you buy will jump from parts bag to bag. All the ones Ive built have. Cant wait for Sat. I talked to other F1 owners we have 2 more guys that might be there. They are finishing ther builds right now.


----------



## J Blaze

does any body know anybody makes a lipo tray or chassey for an f10 hpi f1?
thanks


----------



## leelee

Hey Blaze whats up? Look into exotek they have some sweet stuff for thr F10


----------



## leelee

Blaze the exotek part number is 1108. Lipo chassis, its carbon fiber too. Looks sweet.


----------



## Bear52

*Exotek*



leelee said:


> Blaze the exotek part number is 1108. Lipo chassis, its carbon fiber too. Looks sweet.


I have it on my F10 if you want to look at it this weekend. makes fitting a Lipo easy. Starting to get the hop ups in to make it competitive. You can get a lot of them from Dinball in Hong Kong.


----------



## Bear52

*Exotek*



leelee said:


> Blaze the exotek part number is 1108. Lipo chassis, its carbon fiber too. Looks sweet.


You can get it on ebay for 89, they have the make an offer open so I got mine for 82, lowest they will go according to seller. Got it in four days. Really a nice fix.


----------



## Lawn Dart

This may be a stupid question but how many cars does it take to make a class? Two of us would love to run legends and just wondering if anyone else is interested?

Dart


----------



## Bear52

*F109*

Ok, tried it out and am making some changes, see if these sound good. Since the rear had a tendency to break loose and it felt twitchy, I put CRC red side springs on it and a red Tamiya main damper spring. The site that suggested modifying the side spring mounts showed dremeling the cup down and installing a tweak screw. Rather than make a permanent change I put a 3mm shim washer in the cup and the CSC spring fit over the F109 lower spring mount. Still feels good so I am going to try it like that.Rolled the front caster back to -2. Shimmed the front wheel out about 3mm as well. I will try that and am taking a set of foams down to lower the roll center/center of gravity. Hope to be free to try it out Wednesday night. Looking for different compounds to try but it looks like tire selection is kind of limited to Tamiya or direct replacements from 3racing. Anyone know of another source?? Anyone have any more ideas??


----------



## TimXLB

Bear52:

Hi,

you can try here.

http://d-drivesportsenglish.com/

I have bought a few things for my 104 Pro from here. good service some things are hit or miss.
Also PM BPShadow on RCTech Brad always has F1 stuff


----------



## Bear52

*F1*



TimXLB said:


> Bear52:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> you can try here.
> 
> http://d-drivesportsenglish.com/
> 
> I have bought a few things for my 104 Pro from here. good service some things are hit or miss.
> Also PM BPShadow on RCTech Brad always has F1 stuff


Thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## TimXLB

Bear52:

Here is Brad's web site.


http://www.f1paintlab.com


----------



## leelee

Bear, I wouldnt cut your tires right now. All your doing is taking life away. If you want to lower your ride height just use the ride height adjusters that came with the kit. The only thing you will lower is the rear axle. My car was pretty dailed Saturday. I put 45wt shock oil in the shocks and the rest was box stock. I had a blast Saturday!


----------



## WarpWind

I would like to submit an idea for the next layout. Granted, we may need to knock down a few walls, but I'm handy with a sledgehammer.


----------



## J Blaze

WarpWind said:


> I would like to submit an idea for the next layout. Granted, we may need to knock down a few walls, but I'm handy with a sledgehammer.
> 
> 2011/12 Yokomo Euro Touring Series Rd1 - Pro Stock A-main 2 - YouTube


when do we start??
:thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster

blaze you should of seen the skating rink wow is all i can say


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam Series*









The second Leg of the Midwest Grandslam Series is scheduled for
December 10-11 at Rapid Competition RC Raceway.

We are working on the details for this event.
So stay tuned.


----------



## crashmaster

would love to go but no tires or track time on the old yokamo plus buying a house so my sponsor said no lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

Another good showing for on-road practice tonight.
Looks like we'll have a couple more new F1 guys to add to the list.


----------



## GMan

Fred, it was nice to see you on Sat and fun wheeling Gene's VTA for one round. It still seems odd to run on your track without the stadium jumps. 

Greg


----------



## Fred Knapp

GMan said:


> Fred, it was nice to see you on Sat and fun wheeling Gene's VTA for one round. It still seems odd to run on your track without the stadium jumps.
> 
> Greg


Yep, it was good seeing you as well. 
Maybe you'll find yourself in a VTA car at some point and our paths will cross more often.:thumbsup:
Fred.


----------



## Miller Time

I'm planning on heading up there Saturday, Might have Steve Dunn with me and Dwight Smith is thinking of breaking in a new 12th ride. How's the 12th mod class turnout. What time will the doors open?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Miller Time said:


> I'm planning on heading up there Saturday, Might have Steve Dunn with me and Dwight Smith is thinking of breaking in a new 12th ride. How's the 12th mod class turnout. What time will the doors open?


Looking forward to having you guys up.
The guys that can run mod have been running 13.5 boost.
We can probability get some to run mod also.


----------



## crashmaster

sponsor said maybe but i would have to barrow a set of rubber tires for stock sedan


----------



## 440OnRoad

*Sat 11/12.....*

Will there be 1/12 13.5 running....how about WGT? Also....blinky or boosted for both?


----------



## Fred Knapp

440OnRoad said:


> Will there be 1/12 13.5 running....how about WGT? Also....blinky or boosted for both?


There most always is 13.5 1/12
Blinky or boosted is dependent on what everyone feels like running.
We have a couple of racers that have WGT and run them here and there, not on a regular basis though.


----------



## Denney

Is anybody going to the Hurricane Series race in Indy this weekend? Let me know ASAP, I have a box of tires that needs to get there (otherwise I need to hit the post office later today...

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam Series*

Here is the flyer for the 2nd Leg of the Midwest Grandslam Series


----------



## crashmaster

will there be someone with the tekin hot wire to turn the blinky setup on my speedo for the big race in dec


----------



## Miller Time

crashmaster said:


> will there be someone with the tekin hot wire to turn the blinky setup on my speedo for the big race in dec


Yes, there should be a few of them around, I know I'll have mine there.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Editable entry form for those of us that are legibly challenged.

Just type in the entry amount (I.E. 40) and discount amount as a negative (I.E. -20) and the total completes itself....

Mike


----------



## crashmaster

fred do you have copys at the track


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> fred do you have copys at the track


I'll have some at the track.


----------



## Cesar

Hey guys does the 1/12 carpet knife share the same parts as the Xl?


----------



## Adam B

I see you guys are growing your F1 class. I have a F104 Black Pro edition I would like to sell. It comes with new foam tires ( 2 sets if i find the other set), Rubber tires mounted (ran 3 qualifiers and a main) another set of rubber tires and rims unmounted, digital futaba servo, aluminum caster block (the upgraded version) set of tuning springs, misc spare parts, Speed passion 21.5, 2 piece upper deck, high traction T-plate, and misc other spare parts for $225. This is Adam from MSI. PM me if interested.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I started and official thread for the 2nd Keg of the Midwest Grandslam Series.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=343191


----------



## darnold

Fred are you guys racing tomorrow (Sat), Alex and I would like to come up and run some 12th mod. What time do the doors open and when does racing start? Thanks. -Dave Arnold


----------



## Fred Knapp

darnold said:


> Fred are you guys racing tomorrow (Sat), Alex and I would like to come up and run some 12th mod. What time do the doors open and when does racing start? Thanks. -Dave Arnold


You bet Dave,
Doors open at 9:00am, racing by noon and done by 4:30ish 
Looking forward to seeing you and Alex Saturday.


----------



## darnold

Great, see you there, Lord will and the creek doesn't rise.


----------



## 440OnRoad

*Saturday.....*

Tomorrow will be my first time to your track....do I need to bring a pit table or chair????

Let me know and I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## crashmaster

all ya need is a pit towel for the table and maybe your favorite chair


----------



## crashmaster

on wednesday's around 7:10 are you running rubber sedan if so im going to start working on my sedan to run at that time only because its my lunch brake


----------



## 440OnRoad

Thanks.....I'll grab a chair and be there Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

There are plenty of chairs onsite of the folding metal kind. Bringing your own isn't required.


----------



## 440OnRoad

02CooperS said:


> There are plenty of chairs onsite of the folding metal kind. Bringing your own isn't required.


Better yet!!! Thanks!!


----------



## J Blaze

work work work honey do honey do last weekend of all this !
bout time.


----------



## Cesar

Anyone know how I can contact Terry. thanks.


----------



## Denney

Rich R. - Check the bags I gave you...see if the ziplock with xray parts slipped between the 2 bags. Otherwise I've got to do some serious searching...

Denney


----------



## crashmaster

it was good to see some old faces today


----------



## Bear52

*Fgx f1*

Got my FGX formula one car from 3 racing and it is really ingenious with the features and layout. One glaring issue, A brushless motor has no adjustment room. Can barely fit in the can and has almost no room for adjustment. I have the only pinion that would fit on it at present but feel it's pretty low ratio and I hate to crank the timing to make up the difference. Has anyone heard of a solution to this problem??


----------



## woodys3b

*Hi all*

Finally have time to get my crap together and get to the track. I hear talk of a growing F1 class. Just happen to have one of those as well as my trusty VTA car. Can you update me on what the rules are for these two classes?

See you soon
Andy


----------



## Denney

Woody - Been wondering about you...

VTA is per the national rules (25.5, 1550 grams, no timing, no driver figure)

Not completely sure about F1, other than 21.5, 2-cell lipo, no timing, most are running foam tires.

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

Andy - Good to hear from you. The F1 class as of right now it's 21.5 spec esc mode, or silvercan, 2s lipo, and either foam or rubber tires. Hope to see you around the track soon.

Andy


----------



## woodys3b

Great.

Going to try and make practice on Wednesday


----------



## Mac The Knife

Bear52 said:


> Got my FGX formula one car from 3 racing and it is really ingenious with the features and layout. One glaring issue, A brushless motor has no adjustment room. Can barely fit in the can and has almost no room for adjustment. I have the only pinion that would fit on it at present but feel it's pretty low ratio and I hate to crank the timing to make up the difference. Has anyone heard of a solution to this problem??



Put my FGX together yesterday,,, a novak Ballistic fits fine, full range of movement. I've read that the thunderpower, and lrp x12 motors will as well.


----------



## Miller Time

you guys had way too much fun with the F1.......I just ordered mine for my next trip back up :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear52

*Fgx*



Mac The Knife said:


> Put my FGX together yesterday,,, a novak Ballistic fits fine, full range of movement. I've read that the thunderpower, and lrp x12 motors will as well.


You are right, I was using a Revtec and it wouldn't work, the ballistic went right in, thanks


----------



## JimmyJon

terry rott [email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looks like we'll have some guest racing 13.5 and F1 with us Saturday.


----------



## Miller Time

Sean and I will be up there tomorrow, He's running 12th Blinky and I'll run 12th 13.5 and maybe F1


----------



## GMan

Wow Fred busy day of racing today. It's great to see more F1 cars each week and the VTA main was exciting with so many cars on the track at the same time. Made for lots of passing and close racing, I can't wait to run mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

good racing today!! 
VTA WAS OF THE HOOK!!
hope to have the 17.5 up and going next sat.


----------



## crashmaster

hay blaze if you go bring a extra set of tyres for me


----------



## John Warner

Champs update......


Oval has officially been cancelled for this year's Champs. Unfortunately, we didn't receive enough entries to allow for an efficient program. 

In light of this development, the track will be run in the more traditional clockwise direction. We will begin practice at 1:30 Thursday in keeping with the originally posted schedule, so no one is required to change their travel plans. We'll run the first round, break for the Wings/Nachos/Door prize drawings, then continue on with rounds two and three.

We'll run three qualifiers Friday, three on Saturday, then Mains on Sunday.


----------



## WarpWind

J Blaze said:


> hope to have the 17.5 up and going next sat.


Me too! :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Is there a holiday track schedule for the Thanksgiving week? Bill is going to need track time with his car to catch Timmy... Yeah, Bill that's who... Not me, nope.....  

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Is there a holiday track schedule for the Thanksgiving week? Bill is going to need track time with his car to catch Timmy... Yeah, Bill that's who... Not me, nope.....
> 
> Mike


I can help run races Saturday if needed. I don't mind badgering, er I mean announcing races. 

Bill


----------



## John Warner

Fred says......

Closed during the week (no practice night) open on Saturday for racing.


----------



## 02CooperS

I'll be there to run the races on Saturday as usual while Fred and Andrew are in Cleveland. And as John posted there is no Wednesday practice this week,

Andy


----------



## J Blaze

no practice?


----------



## Mac The Knife

J Blaze said:


> no practice?


Guess you'll have to make it a movie night.


----------



## crashmaster

what is a good final drive ratio to start with my yokomo for 17.5 rubber?????????


----------



## mt_100

Wow, an F1 class!

Are there any classes that are 'spec' for F1? I read 21.5 turn motor or silver can, which motor is a silver can?

I'm looking for some fun racing on the cheap and already have 2S lipo packs and a nice brushed ESC if brushed motors can run.


----------



## J Blaze

cesar still have the F1 ?


----------



## J Blaze

mt_100 said:


> Wow, an F1 class!
> 
> Are there any classes that are 'spec' for F1? I read 21.5 turn motor or silver can, which motor is a silver can?
> 
> I'm looking for some fun racing on the cheap and already have 2S lipo packs and a nice brushed ESC if brushed motors can run.


mubashi I think?
my :thumbsup:spellings bad


----------



## Mac The Knife

J Blaze said:


> mubashi I think?
> my :thumbsup:spellings bad


Mabuchi


----------



## GMan

Alright, you guys got me all fired up about VTA so I bought a used chassis, installed some electronics and got the body all stickered up for some VTA racing on Sat. 

I have a '68 Camaro body that I will be painting to run in the future, but for now this Dodge Challenger body will have to work. I love the VTA concept and looking forward to hitting the track with you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

that looks good G-man!!


----------



## 02CooperS

That baby looks killer Gman!!!! Glad to be trading paint with you again.


----------



## J Blaze

happy turkey day!!!!


----------



## camaro10

Happy Thankgiving Everyone. Nice looking Cuda G-Man


----------



## John Warner

Yeah Greg, I'd stay with the mopar body if ya wanna be fast! LoL!!


----------



## TimXLB

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## GMan

Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for the compliments everyone! I really was not going to run this Dodge body, especially since my wife and I own two 4th gen Camaros, but the green color has really grown on me. Once I dug through my old sticker collection and added a "race theme" feel to it I'm loving the look of the Challenger. :thumbsup: I think the color will add some more variety to the look of the class on the track.

Now for some diff advice from VTA fast guy Andy … I will be running a TC3 with ball diffs front and rear but both are way loose currently. If I hold the spur gear tight I can slip the diff fairly easy by turning a wheel by hand. Is this ok or bad? Does the 25.5 have enough torque to slip a loose ball diff while coming out of a tight corner that I should I tighten them up? Or are low drag loose diffs recommended for VTA?

If I do tighten them wouldn't it be more desirable to have the front diff tighter than the rear diff?

What is the preferred front setup? Ball diff, spool or one-way diff for indoor rubber tires?
I'm new to onroad sedans and don't have any experience tuning one to be competitive.

Thanks for your help! Greg 

Just a couple pics outside in better lighting … oh, I forgot to say I made some rear nerf wings from an old broken SC10 chassis to protect the rear arms from the many future impacts with the track barriers. It's Just like the old days as they never had safer barriers back in the original Trans Am race days, and neither do we.  The wings are not pretty but they are strong.


----------



## John Warner

Greg.... The last time I ran VTA here at the Champs I ran that body. (it was one of Mr. Barlage's) and I actually thought that body handled better than the "other" body I had with me.


----------



## GMan

John Warner said:


> Greg.... The last time I ran VTA here at the Champs I ran that body. (it was one of Mr. Barlage's) and I actually thought that body handled better than the "other" body I had with me.


Hmm, that is great to hear but shhhh…let's keep this our little secret as I need all the help I can get!


----------



## 02CooperS

Greg, - Run the front diff tighter than the rear. If the rear diff is on the loose side that won't be too bad. Having the front diff tighter will help it pull out of the corner better. But not so tight it's like a spool. I run a gear diff in the front of my car w/100k weight oil, which acts a lot like a tightened diff. With a 25.5 there isn't enough power to use a spool, it just binds the car up in the corners.


----------



## J Blaze

wow!! was that 14 or 13 vta's today and 17.5 was good with 8 on the track.


----------



## crashmaster

ran some 17.5 today man was i WAAAAAAAAY off on setup. traction rolled like it was going out of style. with alot of help from mike s. and bill D. still needs along ways to go but i did pick up 10 laps from where it started to where it finished lol. by the end i was only 8 laps off of the winner. not to bad for not running rubber or sedans in like 5 + years


----------



## J Blaze

any body know how the guys are doing down in clevland?


----------



## John Warner

We're done. Andrew TQ's and wins 13.5 open,
and he makes the "A" in WGT and modified, he finished in the top three in both of those classes but I'm not exactly sure of where. 

I won the B main in 17.5 open masters 12th scale. 
Fred was also in the B but went out early due to mechanical
Problems.

Chuck lonergan wins the "A" main 12th 17.5 open masters after a fierce battle with Frank Calandra making a fabulous pass on the last lap coming onto the straightaway!!!


----------



## WarpWind

Wow. Done by 3. When's the last time that happened?

Bill


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Wow. Done by 3. When's the last time that happened?
> 
> Bill


Uhhhh....... We we're done by noon Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

John Warner said:


> Uhhhh....... We we're done by noon Bill.


 Well, at least you got home at a decent time.


----------



## J Blaze

Great job guy's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> wow!! was that 14 or 13 vta's today and 17.5 was good with 8 on the track.


J, I believe it was 14 total with 7 cars in each heat race. 

Well VTA was a blast and still amazes me just how close in speed everyone it's on the track. When the tone goes off it's neat to see the 7 car chain running bumper to bumper for the first few laps. :thumbsup: There was definitely some close racing throughout the day and I hope you guys had as much fun add I did as there is lots to like about VTA racing. 

Special Thanks to Andy for running the show Sat, he is good on the microphone announcing the race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd leg*

*Just a reminder guys, we only have 40 pit spots in the main area for this series race Dec. 10 & 11. Early entries will get you track side and it's filling fast.*

There are time restrictions on closing the doors each day so there will not be any additional entries excepeted after 80 body count.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd leg, Dec 10 & 11*

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Michael Robertson

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=142746&d=1320982428


----------



## mt_100

What are guys running for the TC and VTA classes for car, battery, and motor?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mt_100 said:


> What are guys running for the TC and VTA classes for car, battery, and motor?


I seen a lot of Revtech motors and batteries.
Chassis are all over the board.


----------



## John Warner

Which way will this race be run, clockwise or counter-clockwise?

And I must say.... That's quite an impressive list of names. Most every one of them either ran at the Champs this year or has raced there in the past! Where are all the local racers at?


----------



## J Blaze

chevy for the car in vta.


----------



## MikeBob

+1
1/12 13.5


----------



## Fred Knapp

The lis is growing!


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

+1 for VTA Nick Max / paypal sent!!!


----------



## WarpWind

+1 for stock touring and stock 1/12th scale. I'll have my form in tomorrow. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks for your entries, you've benn added!


----------



## crashmaster

just payed my entry watch out for the roll over king lol
17.5 rubber sedan


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo 

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Mark Sweeney
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 

Up dated
11/29/11


----------



## crashmaster

fred keep me on the bottom of the list thats probley be where i will finish lol


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Payment sent for 17.5 blinky TC and 12th!

Will probably add mod or 13.5 TC if I grow a pair in time.... 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Did I see Warner's name on that list? 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Did I see Warner's name on that list?
> 
> Bill


Yes you did,
Mike you've been added.


----------



## crashmaster

i am not able to make it that friday can somebody plz save me a pit spot near somebody fast i need all the help to make my car not traction roll lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> i am not able to make it that friday can somebody plz save me a pit spot near somebody fast i need all the help to make my car not traction roll lol


I will be puting names on tables for those that payed early.


----------



## Winditout

I want the biggest table. Put me down for 13.5 12th, I will pay tomorrow 

Ted


----------



## Fred Knapp

Winditout said:


> I want the biggest table. Put me down for 13.5 12th, I will pay tomorrow
> 
> Ted


I'm saving the tire truing table for ya, Lol.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> Did I see Warner's name on that list?
> 
> Bill


Yes Bill, it's actually me. Since Fred FORCED me to run 17.5 boosted 12th masters at the Champs, I figured I could deal with blinky at home.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog, you've been added


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tim M.
Jody F.
You guys are on the list!


----------



## Fred Knapp

New updated list below.


----------



## crashmaster

how much camber should i run on the sedan f/r


----------



## 02CooperS

crashmaster said:


> how much camber should i run on the sedan f/r


See link for everything you ever need to know about setting up your sedan Dave.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3919929&postcount=5042


----------



## J Blaze

going to be a GREAT RACE!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> going to be a GREAT RACE!!!


We are so looking forward to it.
I'll do another list update tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers

*Up dated
12/1/11*


----------



## mrbighead

Fred Knapp said:


> We are so looking forward to it.
> I'll do another list update tomorrow.


Hi Fred, you need to fix the list update please Juile is not running Rubber 17.5 Blinky and take make out of VTA please.


----------



## mrbighead

Ken, bring that rubber car out.lol


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, bring that rubber car out.lol


You missed out, I ran 1/10 rubber at the Champs, nearly TQ'd


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> You missed out, I ran 1/10 rubber at the Champs, nearly TQ'd


I ran 12 scale mod last night at MSI finished first..


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> I ran 12 scale mod last night at MSI finished first..


They found a 1/12 cockpit your size !!!! maybe I'll find a VTA car and race in that :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> They found a 1/12 cockpit your size !!!! maybe I'll find a VTA car and race in that :thumbsup:


Having you around is just like having a second wife...


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Having you around is just like having a second wife...


Careful, Sean is the jealous type


----------



## crashmaster

dumb question what is the htc 
Lower inner pin height to center. 8.5mm
Inner ballstud htc. 39.5mm
Outer ballstud htc. 43.5mm
Upper link. 48.75mm CTC

Front
Lower inner pin height to center. 8.5mm
Inner ballstud htc. 41mm
Outer ballstud htc. 44mm
Upper link Long! 50mm CTC


----------



## Mike Slaughter

crashmaster said:


> dumb question what is the htc


Height to center. From the bottom of the chassis to the center of the pin.... Unfortunately it is not adjustable on your cars unless you shim the entire bulkhead up....

CTC = Center to center. So for a camber link it would be the length from the center of the ballstud to the center of the other ballstud.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage
Jeff Burt
Brian Bursley

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso
Fred Kellner
Johnny Lee

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers
Alex Cortez 
Chris Mockerman

*Updated
12/5/11*


----------



## Fred Knapp

Could use a little help to get the buzz up on rctech.
Here's a link.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/573620-medwest-grandslam-series-2nd-leg.html#post9984171


----------



## Miller Time

info and rules are here

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...rand-slam-carpet-road-series.html#post9975534


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just a reminder guys, we only have 40 pit spots in the main area for this series race Dec. 10 & 11. Early entries will get you track side and it's filling fast. Just a few more spots available!
All others will have to pit in the back.


----------



## crashmaster

Mike Slaughter said:


> Height to center. From the bottom of the chassis to the center of the pin.... Unfortunately it is not adjustable on your cars unless you shim the entire bulkhead up....
> 
> CTC = Center to center. So for a camber link it would be the length from the center of the ballstud to the center of the other ballstud.
> 
> Mike


yeah mike your right mine is only 7mm and im not going to raise the center of gravity to get the 8.5 because i would have to raise the hole upper deck as well


----------



## J Blaze

great racing today!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> great racing today!!!!!!


I agree, some very good racing today.
We're glad Lee Harpe and Brad Mergy made the trip up.


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> great racing today!!!!!!


You said it J. The VTA class had some seriously close racing today often with a "train" of cars running nose to tail lap after lap. What a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cesar

Anyone have a picture of a crc xi with electronics installed with the battery in the inline positon is there any esc smaller than a tekin lol.


----------



## WarpWind

*sigh* I want to go to there....


----------



## mt_100

Guys, I was hoping to come out and watch some racing for VTA and F1 if it is running. What is a good time for some club racing?

I don't have a car yet but thinking about getting into one of the two classes.


----------



## J Blaze

WarpWind said:


> *sigh* I want to go to there....
> 
> Post ATS race - A day at Yatabe Arena 11/23 - YouTube


HOLY COW!!
THATS SO COOL!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

come watch this weekend 
and maybe pick up a roller cheap.


----------



## mt_100

J Blaze said:


> come watch this weekend
> and maybe pick up a roller cheap.



So 12/10 or 12/11?


----------



## J Blaze

its a 2 day race either day.


----------



## mt_100

Excellent, thank you.

Looks like F1 isn't running, must not be popular enough.


----------



## mt_100

Question, do you guys require the driver figure for VTA?


----------



## WarpWind

mt_100 said:


> Question, do you guys require the driver figure for VTA?


Nope.


----------



## crashmaster

looking for a rear spoiler or a wing for a sedan body 101mm ctc holes i will be at the track saturday for the big race


----------



## HERSHEYSQUIRTS

Track build or Practice on wednesday night?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Entry sent for Chris Mockerman for mod 12th.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Got it Mike.
Wednesday night will be track and building clean up night.


----------



## Miller Time

Vintage Trans AM
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage
Jeff Burt
Brian Bursley

TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso
Fred Kellner
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer

TC 13.5
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer

TC Mod
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

WGT
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

1/12 17.5 Blinky
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

1/12 13.5
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy

1/12 Mod
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers
Alex Cortez 
Chris Mockerman


----------



## crashmaster

looks like i will get 3rd place in c rubber sedan if they go 10 in each class lol


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Entry sent for Chris Mockerman for mod 12th.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Great Googly Moogly! How'd you talk him into it?

Bill.


----------



## Miller Time

Just the Facts as of 11:00am 

91 entries
55 bodies of which
36 paid and guaranteed front room spots
4 front room spots open
25 racer spots remain


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> Great Googly Moogly! How'd you talk him into it?
> 
> Bill.


almost racing like back in ada lol


----------



## 02CooperS

Fred Knapp said:


> Got it Mike.
> Wednesday night will be track and building clean up night.


Fred - Is there going to be any practice on Wed? I have someone looking to try his hand at some VTA and is looking for some practice time.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> Fred - Is there going to be any practice on Wed? I have someone looking to try his hand at some VTA and is looking for some practice time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy





Fred Knapp said:


> Wednesday night will be track and building clean up night.


We'll resume are regular schedule next week


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage
Jeff Burt
Brian Bursley

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso
Fred Kellner
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy
Sean Bushnell 

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers
Alex Cortez 
Chris Mockerman

Updated
12/5/11


----------



## J Blaze

Its growing !!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

hay how many are painting a new body for the big race??


----------



## John Warner

J Blaze said:


> Its growing !!!!!


It is indeed, 92 and counting!


----------



## Fred Knapp

If anyone has extra power strips that I could use that would be great.


----------



## Miller Time

I'll try to remember to bring a half dozen extra


----------



## J Blaze

I have some cords that I can bring maybe you could use.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Track side pit spots are sold out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

As it stands right now it looks like we'll have 20 something pits spots set up in the back.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just a little taste!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think that Terry Rott and Andrew Knapp deserve props.
They have out done themselves.

Thank you for all your efforts guys.


----------



## Miller Time

Awesome layout, can't wait to get on the track and test those boards


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Awesome layout, can't wait to get on the track and test those boards


That's the only thing your good at, Mr board tester.


----------



## crashmaster

looks awesome roll over king is almost ready fred don't lose mike s old body thanks


----------



## leelee

Wow. The track looks sweet. I will be there too. Running 12 scale 17.5. Do you guys need any help at the track Wednesday?


----------



## J Blaze

are we still doing clean up today?


----------



## MikeBob

Why can't it be Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

leelee said:


> Wow. The track looks sweet. I will be there too. Running 12 scale 17.5. Do you guys need any help at the track Wednesday?


I'm sure we can find something for you to do.



J Blaze said:


> are we still doing clean up today?


Yes Sir.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Dialed!

Might have two or three more (already signed up for other classes) for mod sedan.

Mike


----------



## crashmaster

oooooooh i can't wait untill i get to try the new setup on the car hopefully no more traction roll


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Mockermans care package is in-bound! He will be in for mod TC. Pray Hebert has extra parts....

Am I like his freakin' secretary or something?!?!? 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Mockermans care package is in-bound! He will be in for mod TC. Pray Hebert has extra parts....
> 
> Am I like his freakin' secretary or something?!?!?
> 
> Mike


I was gonna go with something else, but we can use the term 'secretary' if you like....

I'm tired of this waiting stuff. I've got parts to break!

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

the track looks GREAT in person!!! 
clean up is done.
its go time!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Starting to look like a race track!


----------



## toytech

whats up with all them righthand turns?


----------



## Fred Knapp

toytech said:


> whats up with all them righthand turns?


This is a discipline that uses left and right hand turning skills.:tongue:


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> This is a discipline that uses left and right hand turning skills.:tongue:


Soooooo, what you're really saying is that you have to go both ways?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> Soooooo, what you're really saying is that you have to go both ways?


If that's what works for you then absolutely.:tongue:


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> I was gonna go with something else, but we can use the term 'secretary' if you like....
> 
> I'm tired of this waiting stuff. I've got parts to break!
> 
> Bill.


then you need to buy a yokomo they don't brake lol


----------



## WarpWind

crashmaster said:


> then you need to buy a yokomo they don't brake lol


Maybe the ones from last century. Since the dawn of the 21st century they traded durability for performance.

Bill.


----------



## crashmaster

i can get ya one last century for a good price minus front bumper lol


----------



## kevinm

toytech said:


> whats up with all them righthand turns?





Fred Knapp said:


> This is a discipline that uses left and right hand turning skills.:tongue:


You also need to move your trigger finger several times *PER LAP*! :lol:


----------



## hydro18679

*What up*

Hey just found out that alot of you at RCRCR communicate on this forum, so I signed up! Been running 1/12th scale for the past couple months after a 15 year hiatus, mainly in 21.5. Looking foward to some good practice and competitive racing, and moving up into some faster classes come the new year. Track looks great for the race this weekend guys; nice job Fred Andrew and Terry!

Jeff Kramb


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Jeff,
Glad you found your way to our little spot on the internet.
Welcome aboard and free to let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## crashmaster

hay fred how is the weather forecast for the weekend


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Friday*... Breezy and colder with scattered light snow showers and flurries. Some minor accumulation likely. Temps steady in the upper 20s/near 30. West wind at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Saturday*... Mostly cloudy with light snow showers/flurries ending in the morning, otherwise becoming partly cloudy by afternoon with highs in the low 30s. 
*Sunday*... Mostly sunny, breezy, and not as cold. Highs in the upper 30s/near 40.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Friday and Saturday we will have the big Ol coffee pot going for those that need a little kick start to get their day going.
Also the Wife is cookin up some food to serve both days.


----------



## crashmaster

wow that is awesome she is a very good cook can;t wait for the food


----------



## J Blaze

one more sleep and its race day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Fred, any chance the track will be open before 5 today??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Fred, any chance the track will be open before 5 today??


I'm hoping to make it by 4:30


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> one more sleep and its race day!!!!!!!!


Wish I could race this weekend, ......So give 'em hell in the VTA class J Blaze!! :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

Yea baby!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

Its race day!!!!!!!!!!
Vvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Headed to the track shortly!


----------



## WarpWind

Breaking news from the grand slam race. Mike Murray managed to split an aluminum shock body. Reliable sources have said this is totally true. Totally. 

Bill


----------



## crashmaster

and so far i haven't broke my car yet and always still crashing


----------



## J Blaze

crashmaster said:


> and so far i haven't broke my car yet and always still crashing


and was out qualified buy J Blaze's VTA car!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> and was out qualified buy J Blaze's VTA car!!:thumbsup:


Ooooh SNAP! Way to go Blaze. :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

good racing yesterday!!


----------



## crashmaster

we will see who will finish ahead lol


----------



## mt_100

What time are you going to be starting and finishing today?


----------



## J Blaze

Great racing today!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
So cool watching the a-main stock tc those boys can wheel!!!:hat:
Vta was sweet watching it!


----------



## toytech

so did Crash knock down all the walls so we can get back to oval racing now?:lol::wave:


----------



## crashmaster

great program thanks to all the help from everybody


----------



## 440OnRoad

*Grand Slam Event*

Had a great time this past weekend in Grand Rapids!!!! Terry and Andrew put down a great layout!!! Lots of awesome racing and I think everyone had a good time! Hats off to Fred and the whole crew who make it happen in Grand Rapids!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze

cant make tonight or sat. WILL BE BACK the next weekend and wed.
HAD A GREAT WEEKEND OF RACING!!!


----------



## Lawn Dart

Had an absolute blast running VTA tonight.... Can anyone give me some set up suggestions for a tc3? Springs, shock oil and so on?
thanks,
Dart


----------



## GMan

Dart, you were with Andy tonight correct? That was me tonight running the Green Dodge Challenger VTA car which happens to be an old TC3. I'm not the fastest guy out there but I can help get you a good baseline for your TC3 that will run with the A-Main guys.

Front silver spring, 40wt w/#2 pistons, middle hole on tower, long camber link, 2° caster, 2° kick up, -1° camber, 5mm ride height.

Rear green spring, 40wt w/#2 pistons, middle hole on tower, long lower camber link (angled downward), R+3+2 blocks, -1° camber, 5mm ride height. 

Tires clean and sauced with SXT for 15-20 mins. 

That should give you a balanced handling car with good rear grip that feels smooth. Add front sway bar if steering is too much at first. I have several if you need to borrow one to try. I'm working on a more aggressive feeling setup that many may find too sensitive but that its what I like. 

Gearing to start with near a 4.0 FDR, 80 spur 50 pinion 64 pitch will get you there. Might need to Dremel chassis slightly to clear large pinion, mine was already done.

Hope that helps get you out there soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart

Thank you so much Gman..


----------



## Miller Time

Ya'll running Saturday ??


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yes we are!


----------



## Miller Time

well, tell Chuck to duck, I think Sean and I may come up, How about Mod 12th and F1


----------



## Miller Time

Scratch that.....just found out I'm working out of townthrough the weekend


----------



## kevinm

Fred - Are you racing road course on the 24th? (I'm guessing not, but want to be sure.)


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Fred - Are you racing road course on the 24th? (I'm guessing not, but want to be sure.)


We are not.


----------



## John Warner

WoW! I haven't seen that name on here in forever!

John Warner, NTwigs, Mike Slaughter, Andrew Knapp, Stuntman Gyro


----------



## Lawn Dart

Has anyone ever used an HPI drift to run VTA?


----------



## GMan

Locally I don't know as I'm new to the onroad scene but reading internet threads others have used the drift cars. Don't know how successful they were with them but the TC3 is very good in VTA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart

I was very happy with my tc3 the other for sure. I had an opportunity to pick up an HPI sprint 2 for a good price and am going to set that one up also. There are two of us that run together quite a bit so nice to have 2 cars. I was scouring the forums last night and saw that guys are running them so just going to do some research and see what i can come up with. VTA is awesome!


----------



## Leonard

Well the Gman convinced me i have to come run some vta tomorrow.


----------



## GMan

Sweet, Bangin' fenders with Lenman ... Just like old times. 




Lawn Dart said:


> I was very happy with my tc3 the other for sure. I had an opportunity to pick up an HPI sprint 2 for a good price and am going to set that one up also. There are two of us that run together quite a bit so nice to have 2 cars. I was scouring the forums last night and saw that guys are running them so just going to do some research and see what i can come up with. VTA is awesome!


Are you racing tomorrow? The Sprint 2 will be fine for getting on the track and having fun in VTA. I'm still amazed at the different chassis styles used (belt, shaft, carbon, graphite, plastic tub, etc) and how close the racing is on the track. It is great to see that older and less expensive cars can still shine on the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sounds like we will have quite a few VTA's in the house tomorrow.
The track had some good grip in it Wednesday night so I expect the racing will be great Saturday.
See everyone in the morning.


----------



## GMan

Wow, the grip really came up fast today. Fun VTA racing, the new track layout is :thumbsup:

Fred, thanks for your help this week as my car is much faster now. You may not think you did much but it meant a lot to me.


----------



## J Blaze

running wed night???
YES maybe ??


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> running wed night???
> YES maybe ??


Yes we are.


----------



## Cesar

changed my mind.


----------



## GMan

Lawn Dart said:


> Has anyone ever used an HPI drift to run VTA?


I found this in a VTA thread on RCTech..... HPI Sprint 2

FRONT
Ride Height -5mm
Droop -1.5mm over ride height 
Caster -4*
Camber --1.5*
Toe -0*
Upper control arm -E 
Shock location -3B 
Springs -HPI Pink (15.2#) 
Oil/Piston-Trinity30/2 hole 

REAR
Ride Height -5mm 
Droop -1.5mm over ride height 
Camber --1* 
Toe --3* 
Upper control arm -C2 
Shock location -3A
Springs -HPI Orange (12.1#)
Oil/Piston-Trinity30/2 hole


----------



## J Blaze

HAD TO WORK LATE!!!#%@@#@#@@@#%@%%%# it stinks.
need the practice.


----------



## J Blaze

does any body have Jeff Burt's phone# or know how to get a hold of him?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

So, all day practice on the 28th like the gate? :thumbsup:

Or just give me the keys.... 

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> So, all day practice on the 28th like the gate? :thumbsup:
> 
> Or just give me the keys....
> 
> Mike


I planned on being there after work.
We could do two and a main if people want.


----------



## J Blaze

:thumbsup:I feel a sick'ness coming on. might have to have a sick day 4 the 28th!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TimXLB

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

Merry christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevinm

Mike Slaughter said:


> So, all day practice on the 28th like the gate? :thumbsup:
> 
> Or just give me the keys....
> 
> Mike





Fred Knapp said:


> I planned on being there after work.
> We could do two and a main if people want.


Are there enough people interested in a Wednesday race or would it most likely just be practice? Will there be a race on the 31st?


----------



## Fred Knapp

The track will be closed this Saturday and Sunday.
As far as Wednesday racing goes people need to chime in on racing or not.


----------



## Miller Time

The Gate is having a Hangover race, Sunday, shaping up to be a decent crowd.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> The track will be closed this Saturday and Sunday.
> As far as Wednesday racing goes people need to chime in on racing or not.


I will be there with packs charged ready to go for either!

Mike


----------



## J Blaze

I'm shooting to be their.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I


----------



## mely

anybody have a tc3 for sale. iam looking to get a couple of them for me and the boy


----------



## GMan

mely said:


> anybody have a tc3 for sale. iam looking to get a couple of them for me and the boy


Good choice in a chassis, I just sold my spare TC3 to a fellow racer for his son and know of 4 other guys who picked one up in the last week for VTA. That means there will be 9 of us running TC3's not including you and your son.

Here are a couple craig's list ads I found....

$75 OBO. http://delaware.craigslist.org/tag/2728133376.html

$135 with radio and servo http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/rvs/2741958510.html 

$95 with radio gear. http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tag/2720878305.html

2 with radios for $175. http://savannah.craigslist.org/tag/2732653176.html

$100 with radio and servo. http://fayar.craigslist.org/tag/2739877715.html


----------



## Brittamaster

I have some 12 scale Body's at our track I'd like to get rid of Brand new our on road died about three years ago and these are just hanging on the wall let me or Fred Know and I'll get them over there PM me if interested and I can give you the Part numbers of all the body's...


----------



## crashmaster

Brittamaster said:


> I have some 12 scale Body's at our track I'd like to get rid of Brand new our *on* road died about three years ago and these are just hanging on the wall let me or Fred Know and I'll get them over there PM me if interested and I can give you the Part numbers of all the body's...


there pat i fixed it for ya


----------



## 440OnRoad

Hey Fred/Andrew/Terry/Chuck and the rest of the GR crowd....we're having the Hangover Dash this Sunday.....come on down and run with us!!!!

Happy New Year!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brittamaster

No they are onroad they are like what is on the covers of the 12r5 box


----------



## Mike Slaughter

440OnRoad said:


> Hey Fred/Andrew/Terry/Chuck and the rest of the GR crowd....we're having the Hangover Dash this Sunday.....come on down and run with us!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year!!!!!:thumbsup:


Trying to find a road buddy to make the race!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Trying to find a road buddy to make the race!
> 
> Mike


Don't think I'll be able to make that. How about SRS Wednesday night? It's almost smooth enough for your Yokes. 

Bill


----------



## mely

GMan said:


> Good choice in a chassis, I just sold my spare TC3 to a fellow racer for his son and know of 4 other guys who picked one up in the last week for VTA. That means there will be 9 of us running TC3's not including you and your son.
> 
> Here are a couple craig's list ads I found....
> 
> Thanks buddy


----------



## 440OnRoad

Mike Slaughter said:


> Trying to find a road buddy to make the race!
> 
> Mike


Hope you can work it out! For this race its $25 for as many classes as you want to run! Plus Chuck "Chef" Mackin is whipping up some of his famous pulled pork to usher in the new year....


----------



## GMan

mely said:


> anybody have a tc3 for sale. iam looking to get a couple of them for me and the boy


Mike, you should keep an eye on this one...... it has a VTA Body and 3 sets of VTA tires and wheels.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Team-Associated-factory-team-TC3-LQQK-NOW-/280797767982?pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item4160d9e92e


----------



## TimXLB

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Blaze

Happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mely

GMan said:


> Mike, you should keep an eye on this one...... it has a VTA Body and 3 sets of VTA tires and wheels.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Team-Associated-factory-team-TC3-LQQK-NOW-/280797767982?pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item4160d9e92e


thanks ive already been watching it lol


----------



## mely

got one tc3 on the way trying to get a couple more hopefully this week some time. Maybe i come to the track next weekend or the one after and swap some paint with you guys


----------



## J Blaze

good to see ya back on-road again. ha thats funny.


----------



## Miller Time

Some of you were asking about the next Grandslam Flyer here is a copy of it, let me know if you ave any questions.


----------



## Bear52

*1/12th scale*

Are you still running the 21.5 12th scale?? Is F1 Still 21.5?? Been out of it for a bit.

Steve


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Editable! No human should bear the burden of my chicken scratches...

Doh! Fixed so it totals correctly.....

Mike


----------



## 440OnRoad

Hey Fred....Happy New Year! Are you guys running on road this weekend???

Dwight


----------



## Fred Knapp

440OnRoad said:


> Hey Fred....Happy New Year! Are you guys running on road this weekend???
> 
> Dwight


We are, and back at you.


----------



## 440OnRoad

Fred.....Saturday right....doors open at ????


----------



## Fred Knapp

440OnRoad said:


> Fred.....Saturday right....doors open at ????


Saturday, doors open at 9.00am Sharp.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bear52 said:


> Are you still running the 21.5 12th scale?? Is F1 Still 21.5?? Been out of it for a bit.
> 
> Steve


Steve, we run them when we get enough of either class.
If we don't have any 21.5's I could probably fit you into a 17.5 class.


----------



## Bear52

*12th Scale*



Fred Knapp said:


> Steve, we run them when we get enough of either class.
> If we don't have any 21.5's I could probably fit you into a 17.5 class.


Thanks


----------



## GMan

I hope to see some of the new VTA cars guys have been putting together the last couple Weeks. Who is running VTA tomorrow? J Blaze, Lawndart, Lenmann? Lets roll! :thumbsup:

Fred, bring your stuff tomorrow if you want to race, I will try to help where I can.


----------



## J Blaze

I'll be their.hay didnt have a chance to pic up new front tires for vta any body have xtra set of tires that I could use or buy?


----------



## J Blaze

good day of racing!!!


----------



## mely

just picked up a tc5r hopfully i will have it ready for next week.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mely said:


> just picked up a tc5r hopfully i will have it ready for next week.


Great, with a few more VTA's and we'll have three good sized heats.


----------



## RCGuy

Hi all,
Been to the track a couple of times now, looking to give it a try. If anybody knows of a TC5 for sale, give me a shout. Will be there next Wednesday night.
Looking forward to getting into carpet racing.
Mark


----------



## mely

what are the hours for wednesdays? is it a race or practice?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mely said:


> what are the hours for wednesdays? is it a race or practice?


It's just been a practice night.
Doors open Wednesday at 5:00pm until 9:00pm


----------



## mely

thanks fred


----------



## GMan

mely said:


> just picked up a tc5r hopfully i will have it ready for next week.


Nice! You did good in both of your cars as there are several TC3 and TC5's running VTA in GR that can help you with a basic setup starting point. There was lots of grip today with the VTA tires, you will need some SXT 3.0 traction compound which is odorless and in stock at Rider's hobby shop. FYI


----------



## Bear52

*Tc5*



RCGuy said:


> Hi all,
> Been to the track a couple of times now, looking to give it a try. If anybody knows of a TC5 for sale, give me a shout. Will be there next Wednesday night.
> Looking forward to getting into carpet racing.
> Mark


I have a rolling chassis with some spare parts of you are interested. I expect to get back to racing in the next week.


----------



## mely

GMan said:


> Nice! You did good in both of your cars as there are several TC3 and TC5's running VTA in GR that can help you with a basic setup starting point. There was lots of grip today with the VTA tires, you will need some SXT 3.0 traction compound which is odorless and in stock at Rider's hobby shop. FYI


This car went for too much on ebay so i didn't get it. But a got a few diffrent ones. Were can i get some vta tires at?


----------



## RCGuy

Bear52 said:


> I have a rolling chassis with some spare parts of you are interested. I expect to get back to racing in the next week.


Sounds great, I will be there with some friends Wednesday evening. Otherwise, send pics & details.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GMan

mely said:


> This car went for too much on ebay so i didn't get it. But a got a few diffrent ones. Were can i get some vta tires at?


Locally they are stocked at Rider's for sure (bodies too) and I think Twisted R/C has some in stock, but call first on that one. 

(TC3 Tip of the day) scrap the tiny stock plastic bumper and order up a couple RPM wide plastic bumpers, the extra width really protects the front arms from braking from frontal impacts with the track barriers. 

80292 Assoc. Elec. TC3 Front Bumper -Black 
80295 Assoc. Elec. TC3 Front Bumper -Blue


----------



## mely

got a bumper already. What classes normally run vta 1/12 mod and a 17.5 class?


----------



## J Blaze

vta,tc17.5 rubber,1/12 17.5blinky and 1/12mod I think thats it


----------



## mely

sweet thanks bladze


----------



## mely

what size motor in vta


----------



## crashmaster

25.5 sir mike


----------



## J Blaze

us vintage trans-am


----------



## Miller Time

Midwest Grandslam entry list started here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4023599&postcount=2113


----------



## Bear52

RCGuy said:


> Sounds great, I will be there with some friends Wednesday evening. Otherwise, send pics & details.
> Thanks,
> Mark


Won't be able to get away Wednesday, will be there sat morning if that works.


----------



## J Blaze

no race today to nice out side not to work late.see all you VTA boyz!!!!!


----------



## RCGuy

Bear52 said:


> Won't be able to get away Wednesday, will be there sat morning if that works.


Ok, I'll be there.


----------



## HellbentCustoms

Fred is there gonna be a program on Saturday even tho most of the guys will be gone?

JBlaze, are you still interested in my tc5? just curious

Peewee


----------



## Fred Knapp

HellbentCustoms said:


> Fred is there gonna be a program on Saturday even tho most of the guys will be gone?
> 
> JBlaze, are you still interested in my tc5? just curious
> 
> Peewee


We will be racig Saturday.
VTA should have a good turn out.


----------



## Cesar

*High quality race battery*

WTS: Fantom killer Voltz 65c lipo used for a total of 12 minutes only raced never bashed paid 130.00 yours for 75.00. just like the link below.

http://www.fantomracing.com/proddetail.php?prod=FAN26196


----------



## GMan

Fred Knapp said:


> We will be racig Saturday.
> VTA should have a good turn out.


Jim, Zach and I are down for some VTA action! :thumbsup:


----------



## mt_100

Power Supplies.

Someone suggested I let folks in this thread know I have another lot of power supplies available.

32 amp pulled from servers and ready to go. These have a fan and are quiet.

$30 ready to use. I live in Holland and race at Battle Front, will be there this Sunday.

Chuck that races over there has one of these. Shoot me an email if you want one. [email protected]

Group buy of three or more gets you $5 off each. (9 available)


----------



## kevinm

HellbentCustoms said:


> Fred is there gonna be a program on Saturday even tho *most of the guys will be gone*?
> 
> JBlaze, are you still interested in my tc5? just curious
> 
> Peewee


Where are they gone to? Big race somewhere?


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Where are they gone to? Big race somewhere?


Yes, Chuck, Andrew, Mike and Jody are going to the Big Rug down in Indiana for the 3rd leg of the Grandslam Series.


----------



## Bear52

*Tc5*



RCGuy said:


> Ok, I'll be there.


Sorry, won't be able to make it, stuck at work til at least afternoon. Will PM when I get chance and set up meet


----------



## RCGuy

Bear52 said:


> Sorry, won't be able to make it, stuck at work til at least afternoon. Will PM when I get chance and set up meet


Picked up an xray t1 today. Look for Lee when you go to the track, he is interested in a tc5.


----------



## GMan

Two heats of close VTA racing today :thumbsup: Nice to see some new racers join us today.


----------



## RCGuy

*New to VTA*

My Xray T1 got here today. Came with tons of wheels & spares. Also a couple of Novak 21.5's. Anybody need one? Anyhow, gonna set it up for vta, painting the body right now. Met alot of great people this morning, thanks for all the info guys.:thumbsup:
Anyhow, this noob is gonna put it together & hopefully stay outa the way until I get my feel for this. Looking forward to a fun winter. Oh yea, got an oval car from Duke, gonna run that on Sundays also!
Mark


----------



## J Blaze

any body know how the guys are doing?


----------



## GMan

Congrats on your new car RCGUY, I'm new to VTA but it has been a ton of fun and tight racing so far. Set your suspension soft and gear at 4.0 FDR to start with and go from there. Get a bottle of SXT 3.0 traction compound from Riders and you are set. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCGuy

GMan said:


> Congrats on your new car RCGUY, I'm new to VTA but it has been a ton of fun and tight racing so far. Set your suspension soft and gear at 4.0 FDR to start with and go from there. Get a bottle of SXT 3.0 traction compound from Riders and you are set. :thumbsup:


Thanks!
Gonna go through the setup before Wednesday practice, hope to have it ready by then.


----------



## davz

How's the turnout been for 1/12 scale? is it gonna die off after snowbirds?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

davz said:


> How's the turnout been for 1/12 scale? is it gonna die off after snowbirds?


12th scale will stay very strong until Fred turns the lights off for the season. 

Mike


----------



## RCGuy

*Need help with my Xray VTA - gearing*

Hi all,
Just about got my T1 ready, need some gearing advice. I have several spur gears. 112 & 116t, a fine pitch. 84 & 87 in a coarse pitch. Any advice on pinions?
TIA, 
Mark


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> 12th scale will stay very strong until Fred turns the lights off for the season.
> 
> Mike


Not to mention that we have some of the very best 1/12 scale-rs in the Midwest racing at our facility.


----------



## Denney

RCGuy said:


> Hi all,
> Just about got my T1 ready, need some gearing advice. I have several spur gears. 112 & 116t, a fine pitch. 84 & 87 in a coarse pitch. Any advice on pinions?
> TIA,
> Mark


Unfortunately it probably won't work with any of those spurs...you'll need a pinion much larger than you can fit in the car. I'm not sure about the T-1, but I suspect your max spur+pinion size is ~113 for 48p and ~150 for 64p, and with an 84t you'll need a 37-39t pinion - with a 112t you'll need 49-51...both are too large. Look for a ~76t 48p, or better yet a 96-100t 64p (with ~42-48t pinion, depending on tour spur size). These are all assuming you have the low-ratio pulleys (1.77 pulley ratio)...if you have the original 34/16 pulleys, you'll need to look for a ~90-92 spur and 48-50 pinions...but I've never had a T-1, so you should probably double check all of this.

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS

Rumor has it there will be an additional three VTA cars racing this weekend.


----------



## mt_100

Anyone know where to get VTA tires and wheels cheap? Everyone seems to be out of stock on them.


----------



## Denney

mt_100 said:


> Anyone know where to get VTA tires and wheels cheap? Everyone seems to be out of stock on them.


Riders Hobby Shop...or, since you may be out of town, nexusracing.com


----------



## GMan

02CooperS said:


> Rumor has it there will be an additional three VTA cars racing this weekend.


Sweet! There was 2 new drivers last week and I know of another putting together a car right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCGuy

Denney said:


> Unfortunately it probably won't work with any of those spurs...you'll need a pinion much larger than you can fit in the car. I'm not sure about the T-1, but I suspect your max spur+pinion size is ~113 for 48p and ~150 for 64p, and with an 84t you'll need a 37-39t pinion - with a 112t you'll need 49-51...both are too large. Look for a ~76t 48p, or better yet a 96-100t 64p (with ~42-48t pinion, depending on tour spur size). These are all assuming you have the low-ratio pulleys (1.77 pulley ratio)...if you have the original 34/16 pulleys, you'll need to look for a ~90-92 spur and 48-50 pinions...but I've never had a T-1, so you should probably double check all of this.
> 
> Denney


Thanks Denney. Just finished puting the car together sans pinion. Fred has some we are going to try, I did the math. BTW, it's 1.7. Not familiar with the pitch determination, but I have an 84 tooth coarse pitch spur, going to try 35t pinion. Still have alot of setup to do, looking forward to an interesting Wednesday night.
I'm new to cars being a plane guy. I have to say this X ray is an engineering marvel compared to my Traxxas bashers!
Thanks for the help,
Mark


----------



## GMan

Just some pics of a new body I'm working on to get the VTA motors running around here.


----------



## GMan

A couple more pics, I just couldn't decide to have a stock look or sticker it up with a more racy feel. I think I like it better with the extra stickers. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Greg...... I would have never guessed you would have gone with a Z-28! Lol


----------



## J Blaze

Looks good g-man


----------



## Lawn Dart

02CooperS said:


> Rumor has it there will be an additional three VTA cars racing this weekend.



No longer a rumor!!!!! Two newbies are loaded and ready for some VTA action....... Team HUI will be in full force this saturday.. Also bringing a couple of legends to run so maybe a run what you brung class with legends, minis and what ever else?


----------



## Lawn Dart

Looks awesome G-Man.... We will be out to trade paint this week.


----------



## RCGuy

Lawn Dart said:


> No longer a rumor!!!!! *Two newbies are loaded and ready for some VTA action....... *Team HUI will be in full force this saturday.. Also bringing a couple of legends to run so maybe a run what you brung class with legends, minis and what ever else?


I must be one of the noobs. Got my car on the track last night, first time for the car. (And the driver) Did pretty well, Fred is helping me with setup. Need to work on the driveline some. Not going to be able to make it Saturday, have to work. Besides, I need alot more track time before I start mixing it up with you all.
See you at the track!
Mark


----------



## GMan

Lawn Dart said:


> Looks awesome G-Man.... We will be out to trade paint this week.


Thanks for the compliments guys, I added the head and taillights last night, they turned out great. :thumbsup: I just love these VTA bodies and wheels. 

The Camaro chassis is not quite ready but the TC3 Dodge Challenger is ready to race! 

Welcome to the new racers, the more cars on the track the better the racing.


----------



## John Warner

Greg.... Drop the bowtie, it's MOPAR or No Car, right? Lol

But seriously, the Camaro looks fantastic!!


----------



## mt_100

Does anyone have a VTA motor they want to sell?


----------



## RCGuy

Last I saw, Riders had a Novak 25.5 in stock.


----------



## mt_100

Yeah, just trying to see if someone had an extra I could pick up to save some money used or trade for a used Novak Ballistic 17.5 gold band.


----------



## mt_100

Wed night is on road racing or practice? Saturday racing starts at what time?

I also see info on the VTA website that says 25.5 motor and your website that says 21.5. Which is it?


----------



## crashmaster

25.5 is the motor of choice


----------



## Denney

_Novak_ 25.5 is the only legal motor. We don't enforce it locally, but if you intend to race anywhere else, they might. Your car should also weigh 1,550 grams.

Denney


----------



## mt_100

1550 minimum with battery, bare chassis, or ready to race with all gear in it?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mt_100 said:


> Wed night is on road racing or practice? Saturday racing starts at what time?
> 
> I also see info on the VTA website that says 25.5 motor and your website that says 21.5. Which is it?


Wednesday night has been practice. Saturday racing starts at 11:30am.


----------



## HellbentCustoms

Fred went to 25.5 motor this season, but, if you show up with a 21.5 and gear it accordingly.....nobody will mind.


----------



## GMan

mt_100 said:


> 1550 minimum with battery, bare chassis, or ready to race with all gear in it?


1550g is ready to race with everything included, that means the body with all that Shoe Goo smeared behind the grille to keep it together too. LOL 

BTW, Fred opens the doors Sat morning at 9:00 so you can get some laps in before race time.


----------



## Lawn Dart

Has an amazing time running VTA yesterday. Thank you to everyone for all the help with set up, parts and just a darn good time.


----------



## J Blaze

GREAT DAY of racing good to see some old friends.some new peeps also


----------



## RCGuy

J Blaze said:


> GREAT DAY of racing good to see some old friends.some new peeps also


Looked like a great turnout, had to work & couldn't get there early enough. Nice chatting with ya Jessie. (Sorry James couldn't resist):tongue:
Hope to have my T1 together for some more shakedown runs Wednesday night. If all is good, will get out there to run with ya on Saturday.
Hope to see you all then,
Mark


----------



## J Blaze

hope to see ya out their soon.


----------



## Cesar

If anyone has a tc4 laying around and wants to sell it lmk thanks.


----------



## J Blaze

were is a good place to buy bearings in the bulk tube.


----------



## camaro10

James try avidrc.com Chris D


----------



## John Warner

www.bocabearings.com


----------



## Fred Knapp

J Blaze said:


> were is a good place to buy bearings in the bulk tube.


I can get them for you if you'd like.


----------



## mt_100

Is anyone running the Sakura S Zero for VTA and if so what gearing are you using?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mt_100 said:


> Is anyone running the Sakura S Zero for VTA and if so what gearing are you using?


Lee Ceppero should know.
I have four of the Sakura S Zero on way that I have sold.
We can help you figure it out though.


----------



## mt_100

Fred, pretty sure one of the ones on the way is for me. This is Lee's son in law.


----------



## TimXLB

Hi,

The internal ratio is 1.9

45/96 will get you to 4.053

most guys run right around 4.0


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> Lee Ceppero should know.
> I have four of the Sakura S Zero on way that I have sold.
> We can help you figure it out though.


You might want to check out the thread for this car on RC Tech. Most are saying that you should change to 19T pulleys in the center or the belts will be too tight. There's other bits & pieces they suggest, but they seem to agree on the pulleys.


----------



## GMan

kevinm said:


> You might want to check out the thread for this car on RC Tech. Most are saying that you should change to 19T pulleys in the center or the belts will be too tight. There's other bits & pieces they suggest, but they seem to agree on the pulleys.


Start reading here>>> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/447539-3racing-sakura-zero-s.html


----------



## mt_100

To be honest, it will be stock since I don't think the car will ever be the limiting factor in my driving.

I appreciate the gearing info and hope to see you all at the track for some fun.


----------



## J Blaze

great racing sat. good to see ya rc guy. Bill hope your car dont go any faster.
Bill realy!!!!


----------



## RCGuy

Back at ya Blaze!
Got the oval truck ready, painting up a new body, the old one has taken one hit too many
It's yours for the "Big One", lemme know.


----------



## WarpWind

J Blaze said:


> Bill realy!!!!


Believe in the Losi! I'll slow it down as soon as I catch Denny. Which will probably be never.

Bill.


----------



## HellbentCustoms

Mt100, 

Lee had to change the motor mount to the optional one in order to fit the spur and pinion that he is using. His car is absolutely sick tho, and I know he hasn't changed his pulleys yet to the 19 tooth ones. 

I'll try to get him to post on here or shoot you a pm about the car when I see him today.


----------



## mt_100

Appreciate the info about the motor mount.

Please let him know I would really appreciate any setup info as I will be building one soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## leelee

MY_100, my sakura needs a little fine tuning but this set up works pretty good. 30wt oil all around, 7000 wt in the front diff 3000 wt in the rear diff -1 degrees of caster all around. The 19 tooth pulleys would be nice but not needed. I have a set still in the package. The car works just fine with out. The vertical motor mount is a real good idea. The gearing needed to run vta is tough to fit the stock motor mount. When you get the new motor mount order the new top plate too. Unless you don't mind using a dremel tool. The other hop up I like is the aluminium steering for the car. VTA can get pretty rough at times. After that the threaded shocks are really nice and a complete set only cost 30 bucks. I will get back to you on gearing in a couple hours


----------



## mt_100

Lee, thank you for the info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Fred Knapp

mt_100 said:


> Lee, thank you for the info, I appreciate it!


Sir, I have you and your father in law's cars at the hobby shop.
I thought you would like to know.


----------



## 02CooperS

leelee said:


> MY_100, my sakura needs a little fine tuning but this set up works pretty good. 30wt oil all around, 7000 wt in the front diff 3000 wt in the rear diff -1 degrees of caster all around. The 19 tooth pulleys would be nice but not needed. I have a set still in the package. The car works just fine with out. The vertical motor mount is a real good idea. The gearing needed to run vta is tough to fit the stock motor mount. When you get the new motor mount order the new top plate too. Unless you don't mind using a dremel tool. The other hop up I like is the aluminium steering for the car. VTA can get pretty rough at times. After that the threaded shocks are really nice and a complete set only cost 30 bucks. I will get back to you on gearing in a couple hours


7000wt in the front diff seems very, very light. in my VTA I run 100,000wt and in the 17.5 sedan I run 500,000wt. The thicker the oil the more pull out of the corner the car will have. You may loose a tiny bit of turn in, but that can be adjusted out by other means. In VTA with the 25.5 anything thicker than 100,000wt would probably not work as it would most likely bind up the drivetrain. with 100,000 the front diff in my car feels like a moderately tight ball diff.


----------



## mt_100

OK, car will be here today however nowhere to get tires from.

Called Riders and he said "end of the month".

Extremely restrictive rules are nice, except when the parts can't be found.

I need two sets or front and rear, one for me and one for father in law.


----------



## GMan

MT100, here is a Sakura VTA setup that was posted on RCTech recently that might help get you started.......

setup from this past weekend. Date: 1/29/2012 
Track: ThunderRC, Nashville TN 
Surface: TreatedCRC Ozite Carpet (very very high traction especially in the groove) 
Car: Sakura Zero S (w/ all Zero upgrades, TC6 ball ends and rod ends, 44mm CVD's in rear Xray hard front bumper, narrow CF chassis, short rear arms)

USVTA legal ESC: Speed Passion Cirtix 
Motor: Novak Ballistic 25.5
Servo: KO Propo PDS-2123 Low Profile 
Gearing: 93 Spur, 49 Pinion, 2.0 IDR (19T center, 38T diff), 3.8 FDR

Front 
Camber: 1.5* 
Caster: 4* 
Toe: 0* 
Front Block: FF0
Rear Block: FR0 
Sway: None 
Diff:Spool 
Ride Height: 5mm 
Droop: 1mm (over ride height) 
Shock Oil: 35wt 
Spring:5.0 3Racing 
Shock Hole: 2ndhole from outer 
Rod Mount: longest links
Wheel Base: 1.5mm spacer in front of arm, 1mm spacer behind arm 
Tires: VTA Spec HPI 26mm Treaded 

Rear 
Camber: 2* 
Caster: 0* 
Toe: 2* 
Front Block: NRF0 .25 shims 
Rear Block: NRR2 .25 and .5 shims (.75 total) 
Sway: None 
Diff:Gear Diff 2000wt 
Ride Height: 5mm 
Droop: 2mm (over ride height) 
Shock Oil: 27.5wt 
Spring:6.50 3Racing 
Shock Hole: inner most 
Rod Mount: longest links 
Wheel Base: 1mm spacer in front of arm, 2mm spacer behind arm 
Tires: VTA Spec 31mm Treaded


----------



## mt_100

Thanks GMan.

Right now it isn't going to help as the HPI tires are backordered from HPI until March. No one has them in, so no racing for me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Snowbird Nationals*

1/12 GTP 13.5 presented by Gravity R/C - In answer to the question posed last round, it was Andrew Knapp and Markus Mobers who chased the setup most effectively. Knapp took TQ away from Fairtrace with another 49 lap run, but this time pushed the time down to an 8:00.801. Mobers managed to follow Knapp in the same qualifier to improve his position, slotting into 3rd and knocking Blackstock down to fourth. While about half the field managed to improve their times from the first round of qualifying, no one joined the 9.4sec club. Looking down through the results for untapped potential, Joe Trandell has the fastest single lap of those in the bottom half of the field, a few tenths up on everyone else around him.


----------



## Denney

mt_100 said:


> Thanks GMan.
> 
> Right now it isn't going to help as the HPI tires are backordered from HPI until March. No one has them in, so no racing for me.


 
If tires are the only thing you're lacking, I'll have some you can use until you get some of your own...they're not VTA specific, but the same compound HPI X-patterns (they work the same, in a pinch...)

Denney


----------



## mt_100

Appreciate the offer. I was able to get some ordered last night from a company that said they had them in stock.

Question.

The VTA rules say HPI 4793 and 4797 are the only legal tires however others have said there is more than one legal tire.

Are there?


----------



## Denney

No...the 2 p/n's you listed are the only legal ones. HPI makes at least 2 other vintage tire sets (slicks, and a "sport" tread of some sort), neither are legal...and neither have any grip, so it works out well.

Denney


----------



## GMan

Fred Knapp said:


> 1/12 GTP 13.5 presented by Gravity R/C - In answer to the question posed last round, it was Andrew Knapp and Markus Mobers who chased the setup most effectively. Knapp took TQ away from Fairtrace with another 49 lap run, but this time pushed the time down to an 8:00.801. Mobers managed to follow Knapp in the same qualifier to improve his position, slotting into 3rd and knocking Blackstock down to fourth.


Thanks for the update Fred...... Way to Rep G.R. Andrew!!! :thumbsup:

Ok, now time for a few pics of my latest VTA project. Yes I know <sigh> just what we need, another orange Camaro right? :freak: LOL 

I did give it a stickered up race theme again so it is not just like all the other orange cars on the track. 

And yes I will be adding head and taillights just like on my other cars.


----------



## RCGuy

Fred Knapp said:


> 1/12 GTP 13.5 presented by Gravity R/C - In answer to the question posed last round, it was Andrew Knapp and Markus Mobers who chased the setup most effectively. Knapp took TQ away from Fairtrace with another 49 lap run, but this time pushed the time down to an 8:00.801. Mobers managed to follow Knapp in the same qualifier to improve his position, slotting into 3rd and knocking Blackstock down to fourth. While about half the field managed to improve their times from the first round of qualifying, no one joined the 9.4sec club. Looking down through the results for untapped potential, Joe Trandell has the fastest single lap of those in the bottom half of the field, a few tenths up on everyone else around him.


Where can I go to follow the weekend's racing that Andrew is at?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCGuy said:


> Where can I go to follow the weekend's racing that Andrew is at?
> Thanks,
> Mark


http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/


----------



## J Blaze

GMan said:


> Thanks for the update Fred...... Way to Rep G.R. Andrew!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok, now time for a few pics of my latest VTA project. Yes I know <sigh> just what we need, another orange Camaro right? :freak: LOL
> 
> I did give it a stickered up race theme again so it is not just like all the other orange cars on the track.
> 
> And yes I will be adding head and taillights just like on my other cars.


nice ride!!
:dude:


----------



## RCGuy

Thanks Fred.


----------



## crashmaster

they just screwed andrew in round 4


----------



## mt_100

Lee, can you confirm pinion you are running? I was thinking a 45 or 46. GMan posted a setup with a 49 and that sounds quite over geared.


----------



## WarpWind

mt_100 said:


> Lee, can you confirm pinion you are running? I was thinking a 45 or 46. GMan posted a setup with a 49 and that sounds quite over geared.


If the 49 puts you at a 3.8 FDR, I'd go with that. 

Bill


----------



## mt_100

Hmm, I though most guys ran around 4.0 FDR which is a 45 or 46. A 49 would be an FDR of 3.6.


----------



## mt_100

Also, where are you guys getting pinions 45t and larger?


----------



## RCGuy

I ended up right at 4.0 something on my Xray T1, works good. Seems like 4.0 is the way to gear.


----------



## GMan

mt_100 said:


> Also, where are you guys getting pinions 45t and larger?


For 64 pitch I have ordered Kimbrough through Rider's or got some Trinity or PRS pinions from Stormer Hobbies or Nexxus Racing online.


----------



## gasman

*Pinions*



mt_100 said:


> Also, where are you guys getting pinions 45t and larger?


 
CRC also has a full line of pinions


----------



## mt_100

OK, looks like the spur is 80t 48p gear in this one. I thought it was a 93t but I guess not. So that means I need a 38t 48p gear to put me exactly at FDR of 4.

Are others converting to 64p gears?


----------



## GMan

Many if not most are running 64 pitch as the gear ratio jump between gear changes is finer that 48 pitch offers. This can be important when trying to eek out every last bit of speed from a limited spec motor. You will eventually need/want different gears to experiment with as honestly these motors are not all exactly the same. Some have more rpm and less torque requiring a higher FDR while others just don't rev out much that need and can pull a lower FDR to achieve good top speeds. You just don't know until you try it on the track. 

But don't worry if you already have some 48p gears to use then by all means use them as gears can get expensive fast. I have spent over $60 this year getting my gearing spot on. Until you can wheel the car for 6 min with hardly any mistakes then gearing will not be holding you back any, so a 4.0 FDR is a good safe starting point. Just know you will eventually want to experiment a little with gearing sometime down the road. (then see if you can borrow a gear to try first to save some cash)


----------



## mt_100

GMan, you rock.

I know the car won't be the limiting factor so 48P will work for me.

Waiting to get my 1970 Dodge Challenger painted up!


----------



## RCGuy

*T2 gearing?*

Hi all,
Just about got my recently aquired Xray T2 '07 TC sorted out. Running a Novak 21.5. Looking for gearing suggestions, am running 48P gears.
Another question. Is it gonna be ok to run a Pantera body on my VTA?
See you at the track,
Mark


----------



## J Blaze

any body for some 21.5 or 17.5 rubber?


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> any body for some 21.5 or 17.5 rubber?


I still think down the road (since there are more and more guys putting VTA cars together each week) that it might be fun to have a USGT 21.5 based class. Reasoning is that a lot of us (myself included) are off road guys just learning onroad racing/chassis tuning and would like some more track time each week running a second class. It would be one that is not too much of a stretch for them driving and setup wise to handle compared to say a 12th scale car.

USGT would allow modern bodies like an Audi, BMW, Lamborghini etc. to be used that would appeal more to the younger racer who don't have a clue what Trans Am racing was all about in the 60's. I was not even born yet but I have an appreciation for old muscle cars which helps me with wanting to run in the VTA class.

It is just an idea as it would be faster but not a huge step up from 25.5 VTA like the jump to 17.5 is, and as we know the less cars break on the track the happier the drivers are.


----------



## WarpWind

GMan said:


> I still think down the road (since there are more and more guys putting VTA cars together each week) that it might be fun to have a USGT 21.5 based class.


I like your enthusiasm, but I think you're off just a bit. USGT/RCGT has been on the proverbial coat tails of VTA for a while, but hasn't taken off. Personally, I think we'd be much better off sticking to a stock class running 21.5. Premounted tires costing less, having better traction and (most importantly) do not require gluing would be a better choice. As would standard GBS legal bodies. That way, should one decide to step up to one of the faster TC classes, you only need to change motors. Just my $0.02.

Bill.


----------



## J Blaze

why not for right now combind them?
I'm putting together a 21.5 car.
I guess well see what comes of it.


----------



## mt_100

Personally, I don't like buying more special brushless motors.

Why not a 4wd touring chassis, any body, any speedo, any 2S lipo, and Tamiya "silver can" brushed motor?

At $60 - $80 each, Novak motors are breaking the budget.


----------



## J Blaze

mt100 you wouldnt have to worry about final drive running 21.5 tc rubber


----------



## J Blaze

anybody know the sizes of the bearings for the 25.5ss pro?


----------



## J Blaze

how about a trophy race ?


----------



## GMan

Bill, (showing my newbieness to on road) what exactly is "standard GBS legal bodies"? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Miller Time

GMan said:


> Bill, (showing my newbieness to on road) what exactly is "standard GBS legal bodies"?
> 
> Thanks, Greg


Global Body Spec - The IFMAR affiliated groups (including ROAR) adopted guidelines for body design a couple seasons ago, most popular bodies meet the requirements and ussually have GBS stamped on windshield


----------



## WarpWind

(Dang, Ken beat me to it. Anyways....)



GMan said:


> Bill, (showing my newbieness to on road) what exactly is "standard GBS legal bodies"?
> 
> Thanks, Greg


Global Body Spec. It basically combined the ROAR and IFMAR rules concerning bodies. Most of the readily available (and reasonably cheap) bodies conform to it now. I may be wrong, but I think all the Protoform bodies are on the list. 

Bill


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Do any of you F1'ers out there happen to know the size of the F1 foams? Mainly inner diameter and width front and rear?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GMan

So A GBS body would be like the dome shaped Dodge Stratus 4 door sedan bodies that TC guys usually race with correct? Nothing like a 2010 Camaro or E36 BMW M3 correct? 

If so I don't have a lot of interest in that overall, but maybe I would race one just to get more track time in a day. Never Beeing a fan of flat dish wheels and unidentifiable bodies is what kept me away from tc in the past and why I love VTA now. 

Does a body make a big difference in performance in a 21.5 class? It doesn't seem to in 25.5 VTA from what I have seen so far, what have you guys seen?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

We all just need to buy these....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> We all just need to buy these....
> 
> Mike


That is one sweet little ride!

As far as the F1 foams Here is inner and outer diameter and width of the F104 tires.
Front: Outer Diameter: 61mm
Inner Diameter: 44mm
Width: 30mm

Rear:Outer Diameter: 61mm
Inner Diameter: 44mm
Width: 35mm


----------



## GMan

For you guys ruining a Sakura Zero S you really should be reading the specific thread on RCTECH.NET today as guys are talking about all of the different modifications you can or may want do to your car like Lee has done. Specifically these posts.....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/10331258-post1246.html

And even full of more info to read.....

http://www.rctech.net/forum/10337140-post1257.html


Good info on motor mount changes, pulley changes to free up the drivetrain and better bumper to help from breaking front end parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## mt_100

Well I have a problem and hope someone can help.

I have two sets of wheels and tires that need to be glued however I have ruined several sets in the past. I'm not good at it, really not good.

Anyone in the Holland area or willing to do it at the track?


----------



## RCGuy

mt_100 said:


> Well I have a problem and hope someone can help.
> 
> I have two sets of wheels and tires that need to be glued however I have ruined several sets in the past. I'm not good at it, really not good.
> 
> Anyone in the Holland area or willing to do it at the track?


I'd be happy to oblige, but won't be at the track until Sunday for oval, or Wednesday for practice.

Any friend of Lee's.....
hehe
Mark


----------



## mt_100

Appreciate it. What glue should I bring?


----------



## J Blaze

Mike Slaughter said:


> We all just need to buy these....
> 
> Mike


what motor and run a 1 cell:thumbsup:
looks cool as hell!!


----------



## GMan

mt_100 said:


> Well I have a problem and hope someone can help.
> 
> I have two sets of wheels and tires that need to be glued however I have ruined several sets in the past. I'm not good at it, really not good.
> 
> Anyone in the Holland area or willing to do it at the track?


I will be at the track early Sat morning, what you need is some Losi tire glue or any other glue with the little plastic capillary tubing taped to the side of the bottle. A small length of the capillary tubing inserted into the end of the glue bottle nozzle makes all the difference in the world for gluing VTA tires. Bring some glue like that and I can help you out.

Also if you have chrome or painted wheels you must first take a razor blade and scrape the chrome from any areas the tire will be glued to or the paint/chrome will flake off taking your glue with it when you are racing.

I bought my glue from Sidetrax Hobbies in Grandville btw.

Greg


----------



## WarpWind

I'm really diggin' the new layout. :thumbsup:






Bill.


----------



## RCGuy

WarpWind said:


> I'm really diggin' the new layout. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://youtu.be/irgV0UI5mB8
> 
> Bill.


Yea, I drove it Wednesday night. It's as much fun to drive as it looks


----------



## J Blaze

great racin sat with some great people!!


----------



## RCGuy

Wish I could make it Saturdays, just doesn't work with my current schedule.


----------



## GMan

J Blaze said:


> great racin sat with some great people!!


Yes sir, and it looked like your daughter was having fun on the track too!


----------



## J Blaze

yes she had fun.thats what she told me anyway.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew is TQ in 13.5 & Mod after 3rd round at the Grandslam.


----------



## John Warner

Awesome!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Andrew is TQ in 13.5 & Mod after 3rd round at the Grandslam.


Andrew wins in both classes, nice job.


----------



## GMan

Way to represent the west side Andrew! :thumbsup:


----------



## mt_100

I was hoping to be out Wednesday (tomorrow) for practice. Is Wed the road course practice?

RCGuy or GMan, will either of you be there?


----------



## Fred Knapp

mt_100 said:


> I was hoping to be out Wednesday (tomorrow) for practice. Is Wed the road course practice?
> 
> RCGuy or GMan, will either of you be there?


Wednesday is road course practice.
Mark is usually at the track for practice, not sure about Greg.


----------



## RCGuy

Fred Knapp said:


> Wednesday is road course practice.
> Mark is usually at the track for practice, not sure about Greg.


Yea, I make it Wednsdays, can't do Saturdays unfortunately. I do get to race every other Sunday though, will be there this week to do battle with Lee again:thumbsup:
Fred, thanks again for setting up my GenXl, it really is so much better!


----------



## mt_100

Had a good time tonight running the vta car for the first time. Not handling at all like I had hoped for but I left knowing some good changes.

Thanks for helping with setup Fred, I appreciate it!


----------



## GMan

mt_100 said:


> Had a good time tonight running the vta car for the first time. Not handling at all like I had hoped for but I left knowing some good changes.
> 
> Thanks for helping with setup Fred, I appreciate it!


Sorry I could not make it tonight, had the Camaro in pieces again as I will be trying a different setup this weekend. 

Glad to hear you have your car on the track, will it be out on race day this Saturday? I hope so as VTA = good times. :thumbsup: You are in good hands with tuning help from Fred, he knows his stuff for sure.


----------



## mt_100

Not only tuning advice, but the reason and theory behind it. Big help and great guy.


----------



## GMan

So are you going to be racing on Sat then?


----------



## mt_100

No, unfortunately my wife is letting me do practice Wed and Rapid and Thurs at BFG so no Sat too.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The track will be closed this Wednesday for practice and Saturday for on-road racing.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Ok, the coaching thing is done time to race again. Saturday the 24th you are racing correct? I plan on coming out .


----------



## WarpWind

LOSI_Duck said:


> Ok, the coaching thing is done time to race again. Saturday the 24th you are racing correct? I plan on coming out .


I hope so. Got a new 1/12th to sort out. 

Bill D.


----------



## davz

WarpWind said:


> I hope so. Got a new 1/12th to sort out.
> 
> Bill D.


me too.

What time is practice Wednesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

davz said:


> me too.
> 
> What time is practice Wednesday?


We will be racing Sarurday.
Practice Wednesday from 5:00pm until 9:00pm.


----------



## Lawn Dart

Ready for some serious VTA action this saturday. RodeoJoe, Andy and I are in for this weekend. All about settling some bragging rights and good racing for us. See you guys sat.


----------



## GMan

Sweet, let's race some VTA on Sat! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLING RC

*New to this*

So this is the last week of practice and the last race correct. Also prac. is wed 5-9 and racing sat ? thanks Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

ROLLING RC said:


> So this is the last week of practice and the last race correct. Also prac. is wed 5-9 and racing sat ? thanks Mike


You are correct Mike.
All good things do come to a close.


----------



## ROLLING RC

So fred what time sat ? that is what I was looking for thanks .


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Wednesday: 
2heats and a main!?

Anyone interested?

Doors open at 5, racing at 6, out by 9


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Andrew Knapp said:


> Wednesday:
> 2heats and a main!?
> 
> Anyone interested?


In! 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

ROLLING RC said:


> So fred what time sat ? that is what I was looking for thanks .


Doors open at 9. Racing starts around noon.

Bill D.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

I will be there Saturday!!! Gota work thing Wednesday....


----------



## GM8

If my pinions arrive from crc this week I'll come out saturday. 

Fred, you still have traction additive available to buy at the track?


----------



## GM8

GM8 said:


> If my pinions arrive from crc this week I'll come out saturday.
> 
> Fred, you still have traction additive available to buy at the track?


Nevermind! Pinions Back-ordered ANOTHER week...!


----------



## Fred Knapp

GM8 said:


> Nevermind! Pinions Back-ordered ANOTHER week...!


I do have some traction compound at the track.
Come on out, I'll find you a pinion to use.


----------



## ROLLING RC

what pinons do you need?:thumbsup:


----------



## GM8

Just getting back into RC after a ~7 year hiatus...so having sold off all my old stuff, I don't have any pinions. Ordered a complete set from CRC but they've been backordered a month. The last piece to the puzzle!


----------



## John Warner

GM8 said:


> Just getting back into RC after a ~7 year hiatus...so having sold off all my old stuff, I don't have any pinions. Ordered a complete set from CRC but they've been backordered a month. The last piece to the puzzle!


Steven..... As Fred said, just show up and they'll take care of you!


----------



## ROLLING RC

Yes but I think I can pick some pinions up from duke bradshaw if you let me know what you what and bring them on sat.


----------



## hydro18679

Andrew Knapp said:


> Wednesday:
> 2heats and a main!?
> 
> Anyone interested?
> 
> Doors open at 5, racing at 6, out by 9


Im down!
Jeff


----------



## GM8

ROLLING RC said:


> Yes but I think I can pick some pinions up from duke bradshaw if you let me know what you what and bring them on sat.


Not sure where i should be rolling out for 12th with a 17.5 D3...might need like 45-52?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

GM8 said:


> Not sure where i should be rolling out for 12th with a 17.5 D3...might need like 45-52?


4.05 inch roll out, so like 55 to 60


----------



## crashmaster

what time do we start tomarrow


----------



## Winditout

*last day of racing*

if we only had munchies i bet we would play longer


----------



## Fred Knapp

Winditout said:


> if we only had munchies i bet we would play longer


Yeah, I mentioned that to Duke but he didn't seem to want to go along with that idea.
Thanks to everyone that has raced at our facility.
It has be a fun season of racing and you all make it what it is.
Looking forward to the fall and all of the possibilities.


----------



## Winditout

*Chicken licken*

I hear theres the best Chicken in town close to the track, I will bring a bucket if we race Saterday:


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Poor mans Reedy Race for me and Bill at Leisure Hours Sunday. Or how to not win a race, but have a good time losing!






Mike


----------



## kevinm

Mike - Where's that track at?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Leisure Hours in Joliet Il. Home of the ROAR paved Nats this year. Top notch place with air conditioned pits (it was in the high 90s)!

Racing on Sundays.

Results. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...oad-leisure-hours-raceway-results-5-27-12.pdf

More videos

http://www.rctech.net/forum/10787835-post1630.html

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Poor mans Reedy Race for me and Bill at Leisure Hours Sunday. Or how to not win a race, but have a good time losing!
> Mike


That was a very good effort Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> That was a very good effort Mike.:thumbsup:


Thanks Fred! 

Technically I won using Grand Rapids rules since I had fast lap! 

Mike


----------



## Adam B

What are your race days, and what classes are ran there?


----------



## OvalAlston

Mike Slaughter said:


> Leisure Hours in Joliet Il. Home of the ROAR paved Nats this year. Top notch place with air conditioned pits (it was in the high 90s)!
> 
> Racing on Sundays.
> 
> Results.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...oad-leisure-hours-raceway-results-5-27-12.pdf
> 
> More videos
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/10787835-post1630.html
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike can you let me know when you guys are going down again I would love to go with you guys. Maybe me and some Msi guys.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

OvalAlston said:


> Hey Mike can you let me know when you guys are going down again I would love to go with you guys. Maybe me and some Msi guys.


June 17! As long as the weather is good. 

Y'all will be very impressed. Lots of good competition and friendly people.

Euro asphalt set-ups seem to be pretty spot on, and you will need lots of gear depending on the class.

13.5 = 3.75-4.1fdr
17.5 = 3.2-3.5fdr

Mike


----------



## OvalAlston

Mike Slaughter said:


> June 17! As long as the weather is good.
> 
> Y'all will be very impressed. Lots of good competition and friendly people.
> 
> Euro asphalt set-ups seem to be pretty spot on, and you will need lots of gear depending on the class.
> 
> 13.5 = 3.75-4.1fdr
> 17.5 = 3.2-3.5fdr
> 
> Mike
> 
> Serpent winning A-mod last time!


Awesome just a couple quick questions what compound tire should we run down there 32 or 36 or 40. Also do u know what was the popular motor run in mod and was the track sprayed at all basically trying to find out the traction level. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

OvalAlston said:


> Awesome just a couple quick questions what compound tire should we run down there 32 or 36 or 40. Also do u know what was the popular motor run in mod and was the track sprayed at all basically trying to find out the traction level. Thanks.


Everyone is pretty much running Solaris Hards (a 36) since it is the Nats tire.

Track is cleaned and sprayed with pop.

Traction is a bit subjective, but in my opinion it is a medium to medium-low. Or a low traction carpet. 

My idea of high bite asphalt is a bit skewed having been to Coral Springs, Cincinnati, and Royal Palm were you can lose your shoe if your not careful....

4.5-5.5 seem to be the go to motors, however that is with very little poking around on my part. I would hit them up on their RCTECH thread. Mike Nelson or Joe Sorwell are stupid fast and should be able to point you in the right direction for mod winds, gearing and speedo set-up.

Tire prep will make or break you.... My treatment is; clean with buggy grip, 20 minutes with tweak with warmers @ 60c, wipe with buggy grip and go. 

Looking at the videos and times, I had some of the best first laps on the track. I definitely had the Surikarn going on.

Mike


----------



## OvalAlston

Lol ok thanks Mike I will see you down there if all goes well. I don't want to muddy up Rapid's RC thread anymore. Lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Update:*

As most of you probably have heard Rogers Plaza was recently sold to a Company out of Texas. Along with that sale the mall was taken over by a new property management firm.
OK, so here is the real deal.
After negotiations with the new owners and talks with the new management firm we are good to go for another season of some of the best carpet racing in the state.
We are slated to open for racing the first weekend in October.


----------



## mrbighead

Fred Knapp said:


> As most of you probably have heard Rogers Plaza was recently sold to a Company out of Texas. Along with that sale the mall was taken over by a new property management firm.
> OK, so here is the real deal.
> After negotiations with the new owners and talks with the new management firm we are good to go for another season of some of the best carpet racing in the state.
> We are slated to open for racing the first weekend in October.


That's good to hear Fred, you know I will be making the trip just to hang out with Mike.LOL


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> As most of you probably have heard Rogers Plaza was recently sold to a Company out of Texas. Along with that sale the mall was taken over by a new property management firm.
> OK, so here is the real deal.
> After negotiations with the new owners and talks with the new management firm we are good to go for another season of some of the best carpet racing in the state.
> We are slated to open for racing the first weekend in October.


That's great news Fred, glad to hear it!
But most importantly, thank you!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> After negotiations with the new owners and talks with the new management firm we are good to go for another season of some of the best carpet racing in the state.
> We are slated to open for racing the first weekend in October.


It can't come quick enough! No more driving all over to get my on-road fix!

Mike


----------



## J FAST

Whats up fellas. Man I miss racing with you guys. I think I have the itch again. Bad...well Im not sure it ever went away. I will be back this fall. I need almost everything. So Andrew I sent you a pm. Txt me so I can see whats hot or not. Im clueless to the new stuff. Hope to see you guys soon.

Jesse


----------



## John Warner

Is that really Mr. Holman, for real?


----------



## Denney

Wow...a Jesse sighting...almost like seeing Sasquatch, without all the poop in the woods & stuff.


----------



## J FAST

Although as rare and stinky, not as hairy or cool as a sasquatch. But known to be seen hanging out in the same poop filled woods.....some may confuse my footprint as one of the sasquatch, but upon closer inspection I have bigger toes.....lol
the thing is I blend in when in the city as I have seen you 3 times and you didnt even have a clue you could of had a Jesse sighting..lol


----------



## J FAST

John Warner said:


> Is that really Mr. Holman, for real?


Could be or (ghostly laugh) could be Jesse's ghost of rc past...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jesse,
We are all glad you are finding your way back to r/c racing.
It will be a pleasure to have a former racer with your talent racing with us again.
Not to worry, you'll be up to speed in no time flat .001


----------



## J FAST

Fred Knapp said:


> Jesse,
> We are all glad you are finding your way back to r/c racing.
> It will be a pleasure to have a former racer with your talent racing with us again.
> Not to worry, you'll be up to speed in no time flat .001


Ha... Thanks, someone has to fill a spot in from 2nd through 10th lol...

I was talking to Andrew Monday and I asked him what was the new hotness
and he said "CRC gen xi, hobbywing v3 esc , trinity motors and lipos, and you will be as fast as me" ...I said " Haha nice sales pitch " Ill take it.... I thought that was pretty funny!!!


----------



## Denney

He's a dufus...Novak Cyclone, Trinity Binary motor, GP 3300 NiMH, and Assoc 12L3 is where it's at...unless you want to be slow.


----------



## J FAST

Trinity binary....Lol bought four of those when Warner got the leftovers...they were nice when the magnets didnt fall out...Ill check into the rest of the stuff seems how you are vouching for them you always have fast stuff....


----------



## Fred Knapp

We should have some information for this seasons running of the Grand-slam series up in the near future.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> We should have some information for this seasons running of the Grand-slam series up in the near future.


Grand Slam?!?! We still have enough tracks in the area for that? 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Grand Slam?!?! We still have enough tracks in the area for that?
> 
> Bill


We do and if the few that are remaining are on-board it should help to boost attendance.


----------



## Adam B

Is Ken Miller still going to run the Grandslam? I was worried about it since MSI and Indy track are closed. When do you guys race normally? Days, classes, etc...


----------



## Bigz84

Fred Knapp said:


> We should have some information for this seasons running of the Grand-slam series up in the near future.





Fred Knapp said:


> We do and if the few that are remaining are on-board it should help to boost attendance.


any talk of adding the Pa. Track to the list?

I would like to know too your racing schedule, if you don't mind.

thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B said:


> Is Ken Miller still going to run the Grandslam? I was worried about it since MSI and Indy track are closed. When do you guys race normally? Days, classes, etc...


Ken is organizer for the Grandslam Series.

Our summer schedule:
Closed until first Saturday in October.
Oct-Apr, Wednesday evening from 5:00pm untill 9:00pm.
Race day, Saturday's doors open at 9:00am racing at 11:30am
3 heats and a main.
Official classes to be announced.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Bigz84 said:


> any talk of adding the Pa. Track to the list?
> 
> I would like to know too your racing schedule, if you don't mind.
> 
> thanks


I'd start with sending Ken Miller a PM and let him know that your interested.


----------



## WarpWind

Is it October yet? Bored now!


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Is it October yet? Bored now!


Hang in there Bill, summer is quickly coming to an end.


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> Is it October yet? Bored now!


 Dust off that VTA car and come over to Flushing.


----------



## RCGuy

I am building a new car for touring class. Can I use a Revtech 17.5 mod motor or does it have to be ROAR spec?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## WarpWind

RCGuy said:


> I am building a new car for touring class. Can I use a Revtech 17.5 mod motor or does it have to be ROAR spec?
> Thanks,
> Mark


17.5 is the 'stock' motor. And last I checked, RevTech is a ROAR approved motor. 

Bill D.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Dust off that VTA car and come over to Flushing.


Type R is retired. Again. Gonna put my my big boy pants on and try to get a handle on stock touring this year. Instead of complaining how horrible I'm doing, I'm gonna focus on getting better with it. Then I'll complain.

Besides, my 25.5 motor has a new home. I'm using it to lure a Moose to the track!

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

WarpWind said:


> Type R is retired. Again. Gonna put my my big boy pants on and try to get a handle on stock touring this year. Instead of complaining how horrible I'm doing, I'm gonna focus on getting better with it. Then I'll complain.
> 
> Besides, my 25.5 motor has a new home. I'm using it to lure a Moose to the track!
> 
> Bill.


We've had a heat of 17.5TC the last 2 race days. As for the Moose, I don't know if the mall allows pets :tongue:


----------



## RCGuy

WarpWind said:


> 17.5 is the 'stock' motor. And last I checked, RevTech is a ROAR approved motor.
> 
> Bill D.


Yea, I was a little confused there. Any ESC recommendations?
Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## hyena boy

Hello again

I would like some suggestions on speed control, motor and batteries for touring car/T3 truck. I am trying to get up to date so if I get some time off I could come and race.

Does anyone have any stuff for sale? I should look at getting a more up to date car too.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner

Jeff Hirdes coming back racing? I think I'm in shock!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Grandslam Series*

Dates for the Grandslam Series


----------



## hyena boy

John I still have most of my stuff, but it is all 4-5 years old. So i need to do some up dating.


----------



## John Warner

Just giving you a hard time is all. But seriously, it's good to see you're getting back into racing, it's about time!


----------



## snownut012

Does anyone know if they are going to be running off-road this winter?


----------



## Fred Knapp

snownut012 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to be running off-road this winter?


There has been some talk of it on our off road thread located here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4254588#post4254588


----------



## 1armed1

Whats the schedule for this year.
Making my return to sedan and might get a 1/12 later in the year.

I'm gonna race at the local track mainly but thinking about heading up to race with you guys once a month.

Dayton


----------



## John Warner

Dayton Miller, is that really you? Welcome back!!!


----------



## 1armed1

Yep,
Been running offroad the last few years.
But....
All the "close" tracks have closed so the closest track is over 2hrs away.

Michiana Rc is about 40 minutes,
So I'm going to run there on Fridays and make the trip up to Gr once in a while.

If I can find someone to spit the room with I might even to be able to do the Champs this year.


----------



## Fred Knapp

1armed1 said:


> Whats the schedule for this year.
> Making my return to sedan and might get a 1/12 later in the year.
> 
> I'm gonna race at the local track mainly but thinking about heading up to race with you guys once a month.
> 
> Dayton


Dayton,
We are looking to get started the first Saturday in Oct.
Saturday is on-road race day.
Doors open at 9:00 racing by 12:00
Practice: Wednesday evenings from 5:00pm - 9:00pm


----------



## John Warner

1armed1 said:


> If I can find someone to spit the room with I might even to be able to do the Champs this year.


Would be nice to see you back there again! BTW: It'll be at a new Holiday Inn this year that's located in Strongsville, Ohio. No in room pitting, trackside only.


----------



## hobbyten

Fred Knapp said:


> Dayton,
> We are looking to get started the first Saturday in Oct.
> Saturday is on-road race day.
> Doors open at 9:00 racing by 12:00
> Practice: Wednesday evenings from 5:00pm - 9:00pm


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1armed1

John Warner said:


> Would be nice to see you back there again! BTW: It'll be at a new Holiday Inn this year that's located in Strongsville, Ohio. No in room pitting, trackside only.


I seen that, I have been following the Champs thread on RcTech.

The schedule change is what makes it possible for me to go.


----------



## munsonator08

I'm thinking of running some VTA and eventually 12th scale. kind of bored with offroad. would an LRP sphere be legal to run in VTA? also what chassis is most popular?


----------



## Kerby

I also will be playing around with a little on-road VTA. Can someone post basic motor, esc and other need to know rules....would like to get looking for some equipment


----------



## Denney

Here's a link to the official VTA rules (generally used for all "Big" VTA races...including the GR Grand Slam series race)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

The only generally recognized exceptions are: Driver figure not usually required (definately not in GR), and you can use any ROAR approved "blinky" (i.e. no timing) speed control...all other rules apply - including 1,550 g. weight.

Denney


----------



## munsonator08

Thanks. looking at running a TC3 or TC4, or depending on price something newer. have an extra SXX version 2 sitting around, but i would rather run the sphere if its legal. i know a few guys that are going to be doing some onroad this season. kerby it will be a blast as always racing with you again but now with onroad. cant wait, havent ran a touring car in 7 years and im dying to run one again. looking forward to racing with everyone this season.


----------



## Denney

TC3/4 is still plenty fast for VTA. I thought the Sphere was suposed to have some built in timing, which made it "officially" not legal...but I'd have to see it being noticably faster before I'd get too excited about it.

Denney


----------



## kevinm

The original Sphere (and possibly the Sphere Competition) did NOT have timing, but I'm pretty sure the TC Spec version did. The TC Spec probably had a mode with no timing, but no way (aside from punching buttons and counting LED blinks) to verify it.


----------



## brocbehrendt

What motor do you guys think the masses will be running for touring car this year? 17.5? 21.5? I also am an off roader, but came from 10 years of carpet/pan cars racing in Jackson in the 90's. Some of you might remember the big races at the Jackson community college. Just picked up a tc6, hoping with the right tires, body and esc I can set the car up for touring car or vta, not sure what direction I wanna go. What are the biggest classes here? Thanks for any input.


----------



## kevinm

The biggest (heck, the only) TC classes last year were VTA and 17.5 blinky.

On another subject, it looks like the LRP "Sphere Competition" 2007 version that they are currently selling #80700 *does* have advanced timing (which they myteriously refer to as "ADPC"). The TC Spec version does, too. Maybe Mike can chime in with what he knows about the blue brand...


----------



## RCGuy

Got my TC 6.1 all ready, running 17.5 spec in blinky. Also have my Gen XL from last year, also 17.5 blinky.


----------



## munsonator08

Thanks for clearing that up. does anyone know if the LRP SXX version 2 has a blinky mode? Or am i going to need to bite the bullet and pick up a novak


----------



## kevinm

munsonator08 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. does anyone know if the LRP SXX version 2 has a blinky mode? Or am i going to need to bite the bullet and pick up a novak


According to the user manual, mode 3 value 0 gets you into "blinky" mode, indicated by a blinking blue LED.

A list of ROAR approved non-timing ESCs can be found here:
http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737


----------



## munsonator08

Thanks man. looks like im running an SXX then.


----------



## 02CooperS

Broc - at the end of last season and throughout the summer there was talk of stock sedan switching to 21.5. I guess now is a good enough time to talk/debate/flame about it. Officially Roar stock sedan is 17.5. Denney proved last year that a 21.5 was only .5 sec/lap slower vs 17.5, and much more forgiving to drive. I also tried out the 21.5 setup and found it much less stressful to wheel around the track. With the 17.5 I felt like I acomplished some great feat by making the whole race length and not leaving half the car on the track. There's my 2¢, plus a few more perhaps.


----------



## kevinm

02CooperS said:


> Broc - at the end of last season and throughout the summer there was talk of stock sedan switching to 21.5. I guess now is a good enough time to talk/debate/flame about it. Officially Roar stock sedan is 17.5. Denney proved last year that a 21.5 was only .5 sec/lap slower vs 17.5, and much more forgiving to drive. I also tried out the 21.5 setup and found it much less stressful to wheel around the track. With the 17.5 I felt like I acomplished some great feat by making the whole race length and not leaving half the car on the track. There's my 2¢, plus a few more perhaps.


So what you're saying (or I'm hearing) is that if we make just Mike run a 21.5, the rest of us might have a chance of finishing on the lead lap?? :jest:

But seriously, it might not be a bad idea, but if any of the GR regulars are planning to go to Cleveland (where there isn't a 21.5 class), it might be a hard sell until after the event. 17.5 is surprisingly fast indoors, but on the rare day when I had my car (and driver) working, it felt good to only get lapped by Mike once. On the other days, it was more like "why do I run this class?" Maybe we just need to "loan" our cars to Mike for one week so he can get them dialed in, then it'll be easy? :devil:


----------



## 02CooperS

Haha, pretty much yes Kevin. If we can get it so we all can finish on the same lap as Mike that would be sweet!

We also have to factor in the Grand Slam series race too. That's why I wanted to get some kind of discussion started. If the consensus is stick w/ 17.5 than we go w/ 17.5. I'm not going to be racing every weekend, especially if the stadium truck racing comes back. So I'm fine w/ tooling around being a consistent half second slower than Mike and knowing I can do lap after lap like that than one or two laps the same and the rest some bit slower b/c I'm bouncing off of the boards or shedding parts on the track.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Don't worry I have a feeling I will be chasing the next roar sedan national champ myself soon enough!

I'm open to whatever gets the cars on the track and everyone having a good time!

It's really no biggie to go from 21.5 to 17.5 for a big race. A Wednesday night before and you will be golden.

Ideally I would like to see a handout situation like the $30 speedpassion since it will be our own class anyways. I would even be willing to buy a few extra to have on hand.


----------



## kevinm

I got a $32 motor from HobbyKing that seems pretty good, and it's built alot like the new Reedy Sonics. In fact, you have to study the pictures closely to tell the difference (except for the color - DUH). 

The Turnigy motor:










The Reedy Sonic:










Probably didn't come from the same factory, but maybe somebody was looking in the window...


----------



## WarpWind

Thanks for the heads up on that one Kevin. Got one coming. Now I'll have 21.5 and 17.5 covered.

Bill.


----------



## kevinm

The biggest drawback with Hobbyking is that most of the stuff I want tends to NOT be in the US warehouse, so I try to find other things to make the order big enough to justify the shipping. I also got one of their 60A sensored "X-car" ESCs, seems to work just fine.


----------



## kevinm

Mike Slaughter said:


> Don't worry I have a feeling I will be chasing the next roar sedan national champ myself soon enough! ...


I wasn't sure who you were referring to there for a minute (knew it wasn't me ), but I see that Rotten Little Knapster (aka: RLK) has dusted off his touring car for the ROAR On-Road Nationals. Looks like he's TQ in TC 17.5 and 1/12th 17.5. Well done, Andrew. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

Andrew wins the A1 main in 12th 17.5, 3rd place in the A1 main for 17.5 TC.


----------



## GM8

02CooperS said:


> We also have to factor in the Grand Slam series race too.


Speaking of grand slam....

Who wants to run 13.5 foam tc?!


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's that time of the year.
I'm in need of some help to prep the track for this season.
If your intrested please let me know so I can put a work schedule together.
Thanks,
Fred.


----------



## WarpWind

YES!!! Um, I mean I'd gladly help out. 

Bill


----------



## WarpWind

Here's something for Mr. Slaughter - RC Stats. Maybe something Rapid Competition could get in on. 

Bill.


----------



## Cooter

Could someone please let me know the best tire compound to get for vta. Thanks


----------



## J FAST

If anyone wants to join us, Andrew and I are going to hobbysports in Kalmazoo tomarrow to test and tune......really we just want to run our cars without driving 3 to 4 hours this weekend so this is what were doing.lol...open practice 10 to 4 I think....later


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cooter said:


> Could someone please let me know the best tire compound to get for vta. Thanks


Cooter,
The tires needed for VTA are HPI 4793 (fronts 26mm D compound.
HPI 4797 (rear 32mm D compound.
We have them in stock at Riders.

Here's a link to all of the rules for VTA.
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## Cooter

Fred Knapp said:


> Cooter,
> The tires needed for VTA are HPI 4793 (fronts 26mm D compound.
> HPI 4797 (rear 32mm D compound.
> We have them in stock at Riders.
> 
> Here's a link to all of the rules for VTA.
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


Ok thanks Fred, I guess I need to know what tire sauce to use, I looked on the web site for the stuff that you have listed on your posts and there is several different types and I'm not sure which type to get. Let me know, thank-you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cooter said:


> Ok thanks Fred, I guess I need to know what tire sauce to use, I looked on the web site for the stuff that you have listed on your posts and there is several different types and I'm not sure which type to get. Let me know, thank-you. :thumbsup:


SXT is the only traction compound we use.
I have that also.


----------



## boooostedz

Hello fellas! I am thinking about doing some VTA racing this fall and winter, and wouldn't mind checking out the place. I was just wondering if VTA is a popular class here. Also do you allow tekin rs's to be used in vta in blinky mode? It looks like a fun class to run, and I have always wanted to run touring cars.


----------



## Fred Knapp

boooostedz said:


> Hello fellas! I am thinking about doing some VTA racing this fall and winter, and wouldn't mind checking out the place. I was just wondering if VTA is a popular class here. Also do you allow tekin rs's to be used in vta in blinky mode? It looks like a fun class to run, and I have always wanted to run touring cars.


VTA is a bigger class for us.
The tekin rs in blinky mode is OK for club racing.
If you have a touring car we run that class also.


----------



## boooostedz

Fred Knapp said:


> VTA is a bigger class for us.
> The tekin rs in blinky mode is OK for club racing.
> If you have a touring car we run that class also.


Cool! I am just trying to see what all I would have to buy to be up to spec. I would probably run in the vta class, as my ta05 is already mostly ready for it, with the exception of the motor which I still have to pick up. It already has the 68 camaro body and the hpi vintage wheels and tires on it. Sounds like a fun class to run!


----------



## J FAST

Well got a taste of carpet today...ran my VBC 17.5 Rubber tc and wired up my 12th and layed down a few laps with that...Now I cannot wait to run at Rapid Competition ........Its going to be sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## hyena boy

I am looking for some suggestions for battery, speedo, and motor for touring and truck. I am looking to just play in the back yard right now but hoping to race later.


----------



## 02CooperS

Jeff - I can't say for sure on the motor for sedan. It hasn't been hashed out yet 21.5 or 17.5. For truck you'll need a 13.5. Esc wise any esc capable of a stock spec or "blinky" mode. Battery wise any lipo should be good. I like the Orion batteries b/c they are pretty idiot proof and durable.
On a side note I think we need to be more strict on the VTA rules motor, esc settings and minimun weight. They are Novak 25.5 only, blinky mode only, and a 1550g minimum weight. It's not fun to have someone drive around you and pull away down the straight because they are ignoring one or more of those rules.


----------



## GM8

hyena boy said:


> I am looking for some suggestions for battery, speedo, and motor for touring and truck. I am looking to just play in the back yard right now but hoping to race later.


Look at the hobbywing justock or extreme stock. On falconsekeido.com they're like $50-70. Plenty of esc for club stock racing.


----------



## brocbehrendt

Can anyone give me a general idea where to start for gearing for 17.5 TC and 25.5 VTA? Also do you prefer 48P or 64P? Thanks for the help.


----------



## brocbehrendt

Can anyone give me an idea where to start gearing a 17.5tc or VTA car? Also 48p or 64p?


----------



## kevinm

brocbehrendt said:


> Can anyone give me an idea where to start gearing a 17.5tc or VTA car? Also 48p or 64p?


My answer for both classes is 3.5-4.0 FDR. If your TC is shaft drive, you'll probably want a 60T spur (48P) to get the right ratio. Belt drive cars can usually get there with a 70-72T spur. Pinions in the high 30's to 40T.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

brocbehrendt said:


> Can anyone give me an idea where to start gearing a 17.5tc or VTA car? Also 48p or 64p?


No idea on VTA, but for sedan a few factors change the ratio significantly!

Depending on motor, battery, (and car condition) and driving style anywhere from 3.4-4.2.

And buy a fan! 30mm highest speed you can get your hands on.

Mike


----------



## brocbehrendt

Thanks guys. It's a FT TC6 belt drive. I run fantom motors and batteries, and not sure if I'll run my Orion r10 esc or my Novak havoc pro sc. I'm settin the car up this week and trying to get all the gear together I'll need to get started.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

*Sold* A local deal... I'm selling my M11X with one receiver that is around 2 years oldish. Good condition and includes a LiPo transmitter pack. *Sold*

$175!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 1armed1

brocbehrendt said:


> Thanks guys. It's a FT TC6 belt drive. I run fantom motors and batteries, and not sure if I'll run my Orion r10 esc or my Novak havoc pro sc. I'm settin the car up this week and trying to get all the gear together I'll need to get started.


If the Tc6 is the same ratio as the Tc5 (2.0), this would be a good starting point.

Ion V4 with the 12.5mm high torque spec rotor, max timing on the can.
Gear it around a 3.6-3.8 fdr.

Dayton


----------



## boooostedz

Hey there, got another quick question. A buddy of mine is thinking about running 12th scale, with his trusty old carpet knife. He wanted to know if 12th scale is still popular, and if so what classes are usually the most popular. We used to race 12th scale at Robby's back in the day, I sold most of my gear, but he still has his, well the car anyways.


----------



## Fred Knapp

boooostedz said:


> Hey there, got another quick question. A buddy of mine is thinking about running 12th scale, with his trusty old carpet knife. He wanted to know if 12th scale is still popular, and if so what classes are usually the most popular. We used to race 12th scale at Robby's back in the day, I sold most of my gear, but he still has his, well the car anyways.


We always have a class if 17.5 12th scale.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wednesday about 5:00pm I plan on being at the track cleaning the boarders is anyone wants to lend a hand.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Wednesday about 5:00pm I plan on being at the track cleaning the boarders is anyone wants to lend a hand.


I'd love to help out, but I'll still be in California. If you have a work night next week then I'll be there.


----------



## J Blaze

Fred Knapp said:


> Wednesday about 5:00pm I plan on being at the track cleaning the boarders is anyone wants to lend a hand.


I have classes on wed till Dec.


----------



## 02CooperS

Fred Knapp said:


> Wednesday about 5:00pm I plan on being at the track cleaning the boarders is anyone wants to lend a hand.


I can swing by for a few hours to help. Do we need any supplies?


----------



## Fred Knapp

02CooperS said:


> I can swing by for a few hours to help. Do we need any supplies?


Thanks Andy.
I have Lacquer Thinner and cotton rages for today.


----------



## brocbehrendt

Thanks for the help on gearing guys. I bought my TC6 used, just tore apart the shocks, they were horrible. As an avid off roader I know shocks are critical however, my knowledge about touring car shocks is limited. It appears that the AE drivers on the setup sheets don't use AE pistons or springs? When I tore apart these shocks I found that 3 of the shocks were using #1 pistons and 1 shock had a #3. WTF right? It came with green rears and silver fronts. Can anyone tell me what AE pistons I should use front and rear, also if I need to get some different springs. Looks like silver HPI springs are what alot of fast guys run. I'd prefer to stay with AE if they work well. Thanks.


----------



## 1armed1

brocbehrendt said:


> Thanks for the help on gearing guys. I bought my TC6 used, just tore apart the shocks, they were horrible. As an avid off roader I know shocks are critical however, my knowledge about touring car shocks is limited. It appears that the AE drivers on the setup sheets don't use AE pistons or springs? When I tore apart these shocks I found that 3 of the shocks were using #1 pistons and 1 shock had a #3. WTF right? It came with green rears and silver fronts. Can anyone tell me what AE pistons I should use front and rear, also if I need to get some different springs. Looks like silver HPI springs are what alot of fast guys run. I'd prefer to stay with AE if they work well. Thanks.


A good starting point would be.
Ae #2 front and rear or losi whites, I think they are 57's.
Start at 40 front and rear and adjust for balance.

For a track with pretty decent grip I would start with blue front and silver rear using ae springs.

This is the starting setup that I went with on my Tc5 that has the inline motor mount and modified front bulkheads.
These changes make the car pretty much the tc6.

The car felt great on mid grip levels, all the other adjustments will come into play though also.

Dayton


----------



## brocbehrendt

Thanks Dayton, I'm on it. Looking forward to getting on the carpet!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

brocbehrendt said:


> . Can anyone tell me what AE pistons I should use front and rear, also if I need to get some different springs. Looks like silver HPI springs are what alot of fast guys run. I'd prefer to stay with AE if they work well. Thanks.


HPI Silvers are the go too spring for asphalt, for carpet it is the Yokomo springs. 

I would put this set-up on for geometry and shock piston/oil with the recommended blue front rear silver spring combo and a ball diff.

You are looking for a piston with total hole area in 3.3-3.4mm^2 range. #1s, Losi red 56s, 1.2x3, the 1, 1, 1.5s etc. Easiest solution is to just drop Losi 56s in there!

Check your camber, ride height, and droop like your life depends on it.

But then again, I could be wrong! 

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

I plan on being at the track this Wednesday at 5:00pm for a work night.
If you can help out that would be great.
Please drive around back as we will be mainly be working out of the back door.
The unit number on the door is 1090.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> I plan on being at the track this Wednesday at 5:00pm for a work night.


Good deal, I can make this one! Got a laundry list of anything needed?

The Gate mentioned cleaning their carpet and had insane traction. Other tracks have mentioned it as well. I.E. a little bit of simple green and a carpet vac. I'm in with $$$$ to make this happen if it sounds like a good idea.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Good deal, I can make this one! Got a laundry list of anything needed?
> 
> The Gate mentioned cleaning their carpet and had insane traction. Other tracks have mentioned it as well. I.E. a little bit of simple green and a carpet vac. I'm in with $$$$ to make this happen if it sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Mike


It's worth a try. I have a vacuum that should work great for that.
Mike, if you wanted to get enough simple green for the job I'll work on it Wednesday.
Thanks.


----------



## J FAST

Yeah I read somewhere that a couple tracks had the carpet professionaly steam cleaned and it made a big difference.........should look into that...


----------



## J FAST

A shop vac and simple green wont pull the grease and oils out of the carpet it will only leave a soapy residue. You need a van powered heated steam cleaning to rinse and pull the grime and oils out of the carpet..I used to be in the buisness....not saying simplegreen wont work but its not because the carpet is clean its because of the soapy residue left in the carpet....


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Either or I'm good for some $$$.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

J FAST said:


> A shop vac and simple green wont pull the grease and oils out of the carpet it will only leave a soapy residue. You need a van powered heated steam cleaning to rinse and pull the grime and oils out of the carpet..I used to be in the buisness....not saying simplegreen wont work but its not because the carpet is clean its because of the soapy residue left in the carpet....


I wonder what the cost is to get approximately 4000sq' steam cleaned?


----------



## GM8

Whatever the gate is doing seems to work. Someone should get with Wayne and see what their method is.


----------



## John Warner

Edited....

I inboxed Chuck Mackin on Facebook and asked him, he should know.


----------



## J Blaze

*hello!*

I should be  able to make this.


----------



## kevinm

J FAST said:


> Yeah I read somewhere that a couple tracks had the carpet professionaly steam cleaned and it made a big difference.........should look into that...


We used to do that once a year (just before carpet season) in Bridgeport. Of course, there was an outdoor offroad track there that made the carpet really dirty...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to all that came out to help get the track ready for racing last night.


----------



## J FAST

It was fun to be at the track again. Forgot how big and nice the track is. Cant wait to run it....


----------



## boooostedz

Just about have my vta car ready to rock! I was just wondering when the first race day is, and also the cost to race there. Also is the sxt tire sauce available for purchase at the track?


----------



## Fred Knapp

boooostedz said:


> Just about have my vta car ready to rock! I was just wondering when the first race day is, and also the cost to race there. Also is the sxt tire sauce available for purchase at the track?


First onroad race of the season is October 6.
Doors open at 9:00am racing at 11:30am.
Wednesday practice, doors open at 5:00pm close at 9:00pm
I have SXT tire sauce at the track, $10.00ea.
Race fee, 15.00 1st class and $5.00 for 2nd.
Practice fee, $10.00


----------



## boooostedz

Fred Knapp said:


> First onroad race of the season is October 6.
> Doors open at 9:00am racing at 11:30am.
> Wednesday practice, doors open at 5:00pm close at 9:00pm
> I have SXT tire sauce at the track, $10.00ea.
> Race fee, 15.00 1st class and $5.00 for 2nd.
> Practice fee, $10.00


Thanks for the reply! I will definately try and come down and give my go at it! I am pretty pumped up to, as it will be my first time running a sedan. Good to know you have the tire sauce there as well, as I will for sure pick up a bottle from you!


----------



## RCGuy

Practice on Wednesday the 3rd?


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCGuy said:


> Practice on Wednesday the 3rd?


Mark,
Our first practice is Oct. 10th.
I still have a bit of cleanup to do.
Scrub the tile floors, clean restroom and what not.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Transponders*

Out of 20 house transpondres and over the years we only have 4 that are working.
Everyone is encouraged to purchase their own. When the 4 remaining transponder's fail you will be on your own anyway.


----------



## hydro18679

*Transponder*

Been meaning to get a transponder. Is everybody using the Mylaps/AMB RC4 hybrid transponder? or is there something smaller available?


----------



## Fred Knapp

hydro18679 said:


> Been meaning to get a transponder. Is everybody using the Mylaps/AMB RC4 hybrid transponder? or is there something smaller available?


Mylaps seems to be the transponder people are getting.


----------



## J FAST

What about the MRT PTX. It looks to be the smallest. Anyone have one, is it reliable...think Im going to try it for 12th scale.


----------



## 1armed1

J FAST said:


> What about the MRT PTX. It looks to be the smallest. Anyone have one, is it reliable...think Im going to try it for 12th scale.


That is what I have been running since early summer.
Pretty nice, it has screws holding the case together and easy to get to solder points so custom length leads are not an issue.

Dayton


----------



## Denney

Fred - You going to be at the track tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Fred - You going to be at the track tomorrow?


Sure will, about 5:00pm.


----------



## RCGuy

Fred Knapp said:


> Sure will, about 5:00pm.


Another work night?


----------



## J FAST

Yes more cleaning and what not.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCGuy said:


> Another work night?


I know, I just don't seem to work as fast as I used too.


----------



## Fred Knapp

The track is really starting to come together now.
Thanks Jesse and Andrew for all your help tonight and Denny for your contribution of supplies.


----------



## Team CRD

*Newby*

I have a TC4 coming. I am interested in running the VTA class. I also got a novac 25.5 motor with LRP SXX stock spec esc or I have a Tekin RS that can run in blinky mode. I have the HPI tires and rims. I plan on using a 68 camaro body (does it have to have numbers all over it?). I have plenty of 2S hard case lipo's for offroad. What else am I missing? Is there a spec pinion/spur that i need to run? I have read about the minimum 1550 g ready to run. I have a personal transponder. I just remember when I started offroad and thought I had done all my research as was prepared, not even close. Just trying to get closer this time. Is the TC4 the right place to start??

Turbo


----------



## kevinm

There's no spec gearing, but you'll want a 60T spur (or 64 pitch equivalent) for a TC4, with pinions in the range of 37-40T.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam*

Mark this event on your calander, it will be a blast.


----------



## Team CRD

*Newby*

Anybody got some pics on electronics install on a TC4. Not as much room as a offroad chassis to fit stuff in. Also on the TC4 Club Racer is has the old style battery holder for individual cells, what mods or parts do I need to fit a 2S lipo in there snug.

Thanks in advanced for the help.

Turbo.


----------



## kevinm

Just grind off the chassis ribs in the battery area and the LiPo will fit fine. Fitting the electronics all on the chassis requires either small components or stacking the receiver on top of the servo. The other option is to buy a low-profile servo, the 1/4" it saves is usually enough.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I spent the day at the track and really put a dent in things. We are 95% done
with prep work and it's really looking good. I'll finish Wednesday night and be ready for Saturday.


----------



## ehartman_49348

Fred: a few questions:
What time do the doors open Saturday?
What time does racing start?
Will you guys have SXT tire sauce for sale at the track?

Also, what are all the on-road classes for this winter? I have a friend with a stock TT01 and he is wondering if you guys have a class for that.


----------



## Fred Knapp

ehartman_49348 said:


> Fred: a few questions:
> What time do the doors open Saturday?
> What time does racing start?
> Will you guys have SXT tire sauce for sale at the track?
> 
> Also, what are all the on-road classes for this winter? I have a friend with a stock TT01 and he is wondering if you guys have a class for that.


Edwin,
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:30am
I have SXT on hand.

Classes we usually have from week to week.
VTA
Stock 1/12
13.5 1/12
Stock rubber sedan

Your friend can run the tt01 in the VTA class with the right motor, tires and body. http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Also he could run his tt01 in Stock sedan
As far as I know, no one is around here is running the tt01 as its own class.


----------



## ehartman_49348

Thanks Fred! See you Sat morning!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew had a great practice round for Modified 1/12.
Frank impounded his car after that run for the night. No touchie!


----------



## hydro18679

*Transponder*

Hey Fred, do you interface with Mylaps at all? just wondering if i should pick up a used transponder off ebay or buy a new one linked to a mylaps account.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hydro18679 said:


> Hey Fred, do you interface with Mylaps at all? just wondering if i should pick up a used transponder off ebay or buy a new one linked to a mylaps account.


I don't know, I'm not familiar with the my laps system.


----------



## John Warner

hydro18679 said:


> Hey Fred, do you interface with Mylaps at all? just wondering if i should pick up a used transponder off ebay or buy a new one linked to a mylaps account.


According to what I've learned, A Mylaps account can be associated with practically any transponder. However, in order for the results to be published to the Mylaps website/results page you'd need Internet access which the last I knew wasn't available at the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you everyone, some great racing for the season opener.


----------



## ehartman_49348

Had a great time getting my feet wet racing stock 12th scale! Thanks for all the hard work that you guys have put in to get the facility ready! I will be back soon, trying to shave off a couple more tenths of my laps.... I need my mentor/coach there.....


----------



## boooostedz

Unfortunately I was unable to make it down this weekend for some racing, but I have every intention of making it down next weekend! Just wanted to make sure that there is racing next weekend though first. How was the turn out for the first race? Was the vta class pretty strong still?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

ehartman_49348 said:


> Had a great time getting my feet wet racing stock 12th scale! Thanks for all the hard work that you guys have put in to get the facility ready! I will be back soon, trying to shave off a couple more tenths of my laps.... I need my mentor/coach there.....


Cant wait to get on the track this wednesday for practice, will you be there edwin?


----------



## WarpWind

boooostedz said:


> Unfortunately I was unable to make it down this weekend for some racing, but I have every intention of making it down next weekend! Just wanted to make sure that there is racing next weekend though first. How was the turn out for the first race? Was the vta class pretty strong still?


We had a heat of VTA, a heat of touring, and two heats of 1/12th. All in all, not a bad start to the season. Should be good next weekend too. 

Bill D.


----------



## ehartman_49348

Andrew Knapp said:


> Cant wait to get on the track this wednesday for practice, will you be there edwin?


I wish, but I am in Illinois all of this week.... Let's plan on next week Wednesday!


----------



## crashmaster

Fred Knapp said:


> Mark this event on your calander, it will be a blast.


fred count me in for December for rubber i will have the old yok up and going by then lol


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Oh boy.....

Mike


----------



## Mike Slaughter

More stuff from the Tokyo Hobby Show.

Other.

Tamiya

Kyosho

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> Oh boy.....
> 
> Mike


C'mon Mike you know you want one!

It's funny too how we were joking about the lengthy car names Tamiya had and saw that the newest 417 sedan is the "417 Version 5 Premium Chassis Kit", haha.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Anyone down for 13.5 12th and modified 12th and mod tc?


----------



## WarpWind

Dunno about the whole F1 thing, but I'm diggin' some of those TT-01 cars. Really wanting that Jagermeister M3. 

Bill.


----------



## WarpWind

Andrew Knapp said:


> Anyone down for 13.5 12th and modified 12th and mod tc?


Ha, good luck there. We had a hard time just making a stock sedan class last year.

Bill.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

I think all of the classes will grow this year! Will all the new and old faces joining us for onroad this year!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

I was going to run mod TC but then I had to lend Rheinard my Capricorn tire treatment machine for the weekend. 

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Speaking of sedans, Andy and I ran some 21.5 Wednesday night. A FDR of 3.65 seemed to be a good starting place. Way more forgiving than 17.5 for anyone thinking of stepping up from the VTA 25.5 class. 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lots of great racing today. 
VTA, sedan and 1/12 all making a good showing.
Thanks to everyone including all the new faces for making Rapid Competition 
an awesome place to race.


----------



## Team CRD

*2nd class*

Ordered a wildfire touring chassis to run a second class besides VTA. What is the suggested body for GT touring class? 190mm?? Would I be better served starting with a 21.5 to learn (own two brand new apex ION3 17.5 and a apex ION4 13.5). What about servo, I have a low profile and standard profile Orion servo.

What spare parts are recommended to have on hand?

Any upgrade parts to start with?

Newby needs direction.


----------



## WarpWind

Team CRD said:


> Ordered a wildfire touring chassis to run a second class besides VTA. What is the suggested body for GT touring class? 190mm?? Would I be better served starting with a 21.5 to learn (own two brand new apex ION3 17.5 and a apex ION4 13.5). What about servo, I have a low profile and standard profile Orion servo.
> 
> What spare parts are recommended to have on hand?
> 
> Any upgrade parts to start with?
> 
> Newby needs direction.


Protoform's Mazda Speed6 body is your best bet for bodies. Pretty much the standard sedan body. The D3 based motors are hard to beat, so you'll be fine there. For 17.5 I'd start with a FDR of around 4 and go from there. As for the servo, the low profile will give you more room for installing electronics. Makes life much easier. As for spares, I'd start with the standards. Arms, hubs and steering blocks. 

Bill D.


----------



## Team CRD

WarpWind said:


> Protoform's Mazda Speed6 body is your best bet for bodies. Pretty much the standard sedan body. The D3 based motors are hard to beat, so you'll be fine there. For 17.5 I'd start with a FDR of around 4 and go from there. As for the servo, the low profile will give you more room for installing electronics. Makes life much easier. As for spares, I'd start with the standards. Arms, hubs and steering blocks.
> 
> Bill D.


Thanks for the info. What about battery shorty or standard? I have a couple of the orion wts batteries. 4000mah - 90c. Also have standard size 2s orion 5500mah - 90c. Is there a spec on batteries other that 2s?

Kurt Tedford


----------



## WarpWind

Team CRD said:


> Thanks for the info. What about battery shorty or standard? I have a couple of the orion wts batteries. 4000mah - 90c. Also have standard size 2s orion 5500mah - 90c. Is there a spec on batteries other that 2s?
> 
> Kurt Tedford


The car will balance better with a standard length battery. You can use shorty packs, but then you'll need to mess around with electronics placement for balance. Easier to stick with the standard layout. VTA is the only class with a limitation on battery capacity. 

Bill


----------



## Team CRD

*VBC Wildfire*

Can't tell if the VBC touring kit comes with rims and tires. I am assuming not. What tires and rims for 1/10 GT 17.5 class?


----------



## WarpWind

Team CRD said:


> Can't tell if the VBC touring kit comes with rims and tires. I am assuming not. What tires and rims for 1/10 GT 17.5 class?


Speaking from personal experience, you can't go wrong with Jaco Blues. And the best part is that they're already mounted. No glueing necessary. 

Bill


----------



## Mike Slaughter

And be sure to get yourself a Tamiya 51000 hi-torque servo saver (or X-ray). Like Bill said, Jaco blues are the easiest solution.

For batteries there is no replacement for displacement! Bigger the pack more area under the curve. 

Mike


----------



## darnold

Andrew Knapp said:


> Anyone down for 13.5 12th and modified 12th and mod tc?


Hey Andrew, great job at Vegas making the 12th mod show again. It looks like I'll be coming up next Saturday (20th) to run some 12th mod with you because I need to work on some esc setups for the HC. -DA :wave:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Had a blast running VTA, I will be back


----------



## Fred Knapp

LOSI_Duck said:


> Had a blast running VTA, I will be back


Thanks Don, we'll see you next time.


----------



## Team CRD

*Tc4 - vta*

Anybody have a baseline setup for TC4 club racer?

Shock Oil?
Springs?
Shock positions?

Having a hard time finding one, even on RC-Tech

Kurt


----------



## 02CooperS

Team CRD said:


> Anybody have a baseline setup for TC4 club racer?
> 
> Shock Oil?
> Springs?
> Shock positions?
> 
> Having a hard time finding one, even on RC-Tech
> 
> Kurt


Not a TC4 specific setup, but Mike posted this last year as a general setup guide for TC's.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3919929&postcount=5042


----------



## Cooter

Ran the VTA tonight for the first time tonight, what a great time can't wait till sat..:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Cooter said:


> Ran the VTA tonight for the first time tonight, what a great time can't wait till sat..:wave:


Looking forward to seeing you mix it up in the VTA class Saturday.
Always a pleasure seeing you and TJ.


----------



## Team CRD

*VBC Wildfire*

Building the VBC Wildfire. Having trouble with the steering rack. Specifically the two button head screws that are thread locked into the posts. Not the one from under the chassis up but the two thru the arms down. Is there a shim or spacer that is supposed to be in their. It is either to loose with up and down play or too tight causing bind in one direction.

1st 1/10 scale touring build, so kind of new at this.

Thanks,

Kurt


----------



## GM8

Team CRD said:


> Building the VBC Wildfire. Having trouble with the steering rack. Specifically the two button head screws that are thread locked into the posts. Not the one from under the chassis up but the two thru the arms down. Is there a shim or spacer that is supposed to be in their. It is either to loose with up and down play or too tight causing bind in one direction.
> 
> 1st 1/10 scale touring build, so kind of new at this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kurt


Mine uses no shims and has very little/no play. It should be okay if built per the instructions. It seems like all the two arm style steering racks have some degree of slop...not to be worried about.


----------



## Cooter

Fred Knapp said:


> Looking forward to seeing you mix it up in the VTA class Saturday.
> Always a pleasure seeing you and TJ.


Thanks Fred,, u and Andrew to:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CRD

GM8 said:


> Mine uses no shims and has very little/no play. It should be okay if built per the instructions. It seems like all the two arm style steering racks have some degree of slop...not to be worried about.


Well, if you install the steering rack upside down, it will bind the bearings, but if you install it per the directions it works great. No bind and no slop. They should bar newbies from building kits.

Thanks for the help, I'm sure I'll need more.

Kurt


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Dave Arnold and I will be running modified 12th this weekend if anyone is interested!


----------



## ehartman_49348

Andrew Knapp said:


> Dave Arnold and I will be running modified 12th this weekend if anyone is interested!


I can barely keep my blinky 12th scale under control....


----------



## Cooter

Can someone please give me the FDR that we should shoot for on a tc4 ft running 17.5 touring sedan.. any help would be greatly appreciated..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Cooter said:


> Can someone please give me the FDR that we should shoot for on a tc4 ft running 17.5 touring sedan.. any help would be greatly appreciated..:thumbsup:


Depends on the motor, but generally max timing and;

Duo 1-3: 3.9
Rev tech: 4.1
Reedy: 4
Duo 3.5 (a notch less than max): 4.1

Make sure you run a fan!

Mike


----------



## Cooter

Mike Slaughter said:


> Depends on the motor, but generally max timing and;
> 
> Duo 1-3: 3.9
> Rev tech: 4.1
> Reedy: 4
> Duo 3.5 (a notch less than max): 4.1
> 
> Make sure you run a fan!
> 
> Mike


Novak 17.5 Ballistic running timing at the notch between center and full advance

And a fan on motor or speddo?


----------



## WarpWind

Cooter said:


> Novak 17.5 Ballistic running timing at the notch between center and full advance
> 
> And a fan on motor or speddo?


On the motor. Not really needed on the esc. 

Bill


----------



## Cooter

WarpWind said:


> On the motor. Not really needed on the esc.
> 
> Bill


Ok guys thank u for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

A fantastic day of racing. Without you, turnouts like today wouldn't be possible.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> A fantastic day of racing. Without you, turnouts like today wouldn't be possible.


Any chance of getting the results posted here? Need to show the world all the awesomeness of me beating Mike Bob! I didn't even have to pay a marshal to step on his car during a race. Woot!

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Any chance of getting the results posted here? Need to show the world all the awesomeness of me beating Mike Bob! I didn't even have to pay a marshal to step on his car during a race. Woot!
> 
> Bill.


Yes, I'll get them posted tomorrow.
I have a copy on my usb, but left it by the computer.


----------



## Cooter

Had a great time today, thanks for an awesome day of racing... Seeya next week :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Enjoyed myself thoroughly, Joe nice racing and nice to see ya again. 13 cars of VTA awesome.


----------



## MikeBob

WarpWind said:


> Any chance of getting the results posted here? Need to show the world all the awesomeness of me beating Mike Bob! I didn't even have to pay a marshal to step on his car during a race. Woot!
> 
> Bill.


Wait a minute, you're the one that sabotaged my car and moved my motor!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## WarpWind

MikeBob said:


> Wait a minute, you're the one that sabotaged my car and moved my motor!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


A win is a win!!! 

Bill.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

WarpWind said:


> A win is a win!!!
> 
> Bill.


True dat! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## mt_100

Can anyone tell me the FDR for the Sakura in VTA (25.5 motor)?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Results:*

Saturday on-road


----------



## GMan

LOSI_Duck said:


> Enjoyed myself thoroughly, Joe nice racing and nice to see ya again. 13 cars of VTA awesome.


Wow, early in the season and already 13 VTA cars, that's awesome! :thumbsup: I will be out to race VTA soon, still heavy into mountain biking while the weather is still decent. 

Looks like Cooter had a pretty good car for his first VTA race, nice!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

after talking with Bill and Slaughter I am seriously thinking of trying 12th scale, was wondering if someone dares to let me try one first before I decide. 

Flipse if I can try one I will let you know for sure. can you send me a pm what kind of price I am looking at. Thanks


----------



## Cooter

GMan said:


> Wow, early in the season and already 13 VTA cars, that's awesome! :thumbsup: I will be out to race VTA soon, still heavy into mountain biking while the weather is still decent.
> 
> Looks like Cooter had a pretty good car for his first VTA race, nice!


Hey Greg how ya been?

Yea the VTA was handling great just need to find a little more speed somewhere, Andy gave me a few tips to get a little more speed out of it so we will order the parts and put them on and see what happens... Hope to see ya out soon.


----------



## WarpWind

LOSI_Duck said:


> after talking with Bill and Slaughter I am seriously thinking of trying 12th scale...


Just doing my part to spread the disease, er, I mean joy of 1/12th! :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## S. Jerusalem

I know this probably isn't the proper place for this, but does anyone have any contact info for Uncle E? Any help would be appreciated. I'll stop by to see you guys soon.


----------



## GMan

Cooter said:


> Hey Greg how ya been?


Had a great summer enjoying several other hobbies and looking forward to start racing again. But I have not charged a battery our picked up a remote since last April so I will need some track time to work on the old hand eye coordination thing. :freak: I might make it out this weekend if it will be 40° with snow flurries outside.


----------



## 02CooperS

S. Jerusalem said:


> I know this probably isn't the proper place for this, but does anyone have any contact info for Uncle E? Any help would be appreciated. I'll stop by to see you guys soon.


I sent you a PM with his contact info Jason.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Thanks dude.


----------



## Cooter

Is it Sat yet!!!


----------



## Team CRD

Yes, it is Saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Results*

Lots of great racing today.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Another great day at the race track. Awesome racing in VTA today again.


----------



## brocbehrendt

I was gonna have time to run some indoor this winter but with a new baby and off road its just not gonna happen. I have a super clean Factory Team TC6 roller for sale. 3 new bodies, 2 are custom painted, huge lot of tires (mounted and glued) in various compounds. Fresh shock seals and oil, set up for 17.5 touring car. $225.00 takes it. PM me if your interested.


----------



## GM8

I'll be joining you guys this weekend. If my TC result at the Halloween classic wasn't evidence enough, I've got some work to do on my setup :-D


----------



## WarpWind

GM8 said:


> I'll be joining you guys this weekend. If my TC result at the Halloween classic wasn't evidence enough, I've got some work to do on my setup :-D


Just so you know, some of us switched to 21.5 last weekend. Hoping to save the class before it implodes. Again. 

Bill


----------



## GM8

WarpWind said:


> Just so you know, some of us switched to 21.5 last weekend. Hoping to save the class before it implodes. Again.
> 
> Bill


Some meaning some are still racing 17.5?


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Anyone in for mod tc?


----------



## Team CRD

Andrew Knapp said:


> Anyone in for mod tc?


I will be there on Wednesday with the Wildfire TC 17.5 and a Wildfire VTA.
Do you have any rear hinge pins as I bent one and wont have parts until Thursday. Also I did get in more of the front steering arms, so I have a replacement for the one you lent me. Thanks

Kurt


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Team CRD said:


> I will be there on Wednesday with the Wildfire TC 17.5 and a Wildfire VTA.
> Do you have any rear hinge pins as I bent one and wont have parts until Thursday. Also I did get in more of the front steering arms, so I have a replacement for the one you lent me. Thanks
> 
> Kurt


I have what you need to keep you running


----------



## RCGuy

Track open wed. night?


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCGuy said:


> Track open wed. night?


Wednesday night practice.


----------



## Team CRD

*Halloween*

Forgot about Halloween, took my three little ones trick or treatin. Maybe next Wednesday for practice.


----------



## GM8

Sorry I had to head out early... I was glad to see some old friends though! That second heat of 12th scale was super tight too. Good racing. 

I'll be back for the grand slam race. See you then !


----------



## GMan

Great Day of racing today Fred!! :thumbsup: Lots of close action in both heats of VTA and the 12th scale races. Congrats to Gene Kubicki for winning the VTA B Main two weeks in a row. 

Got to meet some new VTA'ers from the Mount Pleasant /Midland area, both Scott and Jacob really stepped up their game in the A Main race. :thumbsup: Sounds like they had fun and are planning and coming back soon to race again. 

The facilities look great with all your hard work cleaning up the pit tables and such. I forgot to tell you a I get a chuckle every time I read the signs posted in the Restroom too! LOL 

Greg


----------



## boooostedz

Jacob and I definately had a blast racing down there yesterday!! I know I am hooked, and I am pretty sure Jacob is hooked as well. Can't wait to come down and race again!
Thanks again Fred for providing everyone with a great facility, and a great atmosphere for every to race in!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

USGT anyone (either 21.5 or 25.5)? Or can I run a USGT body with VTA tires in the VTA class with a 25.5 if TC drops off?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## John Warner

GMan said:


> I forgot to tell you a I get a chuckle every time I read the signs posted in the Restroom too! LOL
> 
> Greg


Something tells me you can relate to them Greg!!


----------



## GMan

Ha! So funny that ol' Mr Warnout should happen to comment to me..... Why it was just yesterday that I was on the divers stand getting heckled by Moose and company (even before the race even started) and I commented that it felt like the "Heckle Master" John Warner was back in the house! LOL .................. Were you ears ringing? 

I miss those days! :thumbsup:


(off in the distance I can still faintly hear the song "You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel")


----------



## GMan

boooostedz said:


> Jacob and I definately had a blast racing down there yesterday!! I know I am hooked, and I am pretty sure Jacob is hooked as well. Can't wait to come down and race again!
> Thanks again Fred for providing everyone with a great facility, and a great atmosphere for every to race in!


Scott, I'm glad you guys made the trip to Fred's track and had a fun time. It is very early in the season yet so VTA is sure to keep growing as some of the regulars were not there yesterday. I'm still impressed that there has been 2 or 3 VTA heats each week so far which is a good sign for the upcoming winter season. Be sure to introduce yourself to some of us at the other end of the pits as the VTA group if pretty laid back and likes to joke around with each other between rounds.

Plus there are some seriously talented drivers that race here in all the classes that are friendly and will answer any setup questions you may have. I'm still gaining onroad experience and have not ventured into sedan or 1/12 scale classes yet, but the guys that have are welcomed by the the other racers and helped with setups if asked. Great pool of talent to learn from in GR. 

Greg


----------



## John Warner

GMan said:


> Ha! So funny that ol' Mr Warnout should happen to comment to me..... Why it was just yesterday that I was on the divers stand getting heckled by Moose and company (even before the race even started) and I commented that it felt like the "Heckle Master" John Warner was back in the house! LOL .................. Were you ears ringing?
> 
> I miss those days! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> (off in the distance I can still faintly hear the song "You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel")


Yes sir, I miss those days too, but who knows, maybe one of these Saturdays I'll drop in unannounced and mic up a race or two that you're in just for old times! LoL


----------



## GMan

Mike Slaughter said:


> USGT anyone (either 21.5 or 25.5)? Or can I run a USGT body with VTA tires in the VTA class with a 25.5 if TC drops off?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Mike, its funny but Rich Kubicki and I were just taking about USGT with Fred yesterday. I love VTA for the little bit more realism to the class than say the sedans offer with the bodies, wheels and tires. (never been a fan of dished wheels and Dodge Stratus bodies) Like last year I have been considering putting a car together for the sedan class, but I'm not honestly sure I could handle a 17.5 sedan just yet so I have been on the fence about it. 

I do have interest in something a little less powerful like a 21.5 or even 25.5 would offer and I think others would too (Mainly us VTA guys looking to run a second class) along with opening up the body selection to modern muscle cars and European exotics for fun.

We even talked about allowing (at first) VTA wheels and tires so guys could try out the class with minimal investment of just possibly a GT body and say a 21.5 motor to get something started. Rich has been rebuilding his sedan car from the abuse it took last year in 17.5 and would like something a little less powerful to run it in. Personally I an working on putting a sedan car together right now but am not sure what I'm going to do with it just yet (body, tires, motor wise) so I'm eager to work towards a USGT class as I really don't need a third VTA car. I just happen to have a spare rolling chassis lying around that I would like to do something with this winter.

Thanks for bringing this up as being a very respected driver I'm sure you will get more response than I did when mentioning a USGT class last spring. 

Greg.


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> USGT anyone (either 21.5 or 25.5)? Or can I run a USGT body with VTA tires in the VTA class with a 25.5 if TC drops off?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I'm sure you won't be surprised to see my support for it. Besides a different body and a switch to X-Pattern tires my car is already set up for it. Can we say Porsche 911 GT3 body:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike S.
Sent you a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Results*

Saturday's race results.


----------



## hydro18679

Mike Slaughter said:


> USGT anyone (either 21.5 or 25.5)? Or can I run a USGT body with VTA tires in the VTA class with a 25.5 if TC drops off?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I would totally run a sedan if I could run a scale looking alfa, porsche or beamer body, 21.5, and everyone used the same tires. The USGT rules look great. I need a TC4 or something though.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Ok, question about sedan. I am picking up a 21.5 as the 17.5 was way to fast for me. Slaughter I had put on the tires I got from you, but the class is switching to the VTA tires? I have the Porsche body already. Just need to know what else I need, was hoping to run next weekend.


----------



## mt_100

I was down in Oklahoma last month and went to a track to watch practice. Couldn't believe the most popular car on the track was a box stock Tamiya M05 with various bodies. They said they run them out of the box with a 2S lipo. You can only use included parts to tweak. They were surprisingly fast and nimble.

Was also pretty cool to see a Mini Cooper, Alpha, Fiat, and others racing around.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

LOSI_Duck said:


> Ok, question about sedan. I am picking up a 21.5 as the 17.5 was way to fast for me. Slaughter I had put on the tires I got from you, but the class is switching to the VTA tires? I have the Porsche body already. Just need to know what else I need, was hoping to run next weekend.


I was just looking for a way to get into the biggest, and most dependable, tc class.

While the body may have a slight advantage the biggest advantage would have been tires if I were to run a USGT body in the VTA class. But it sounds like there is enough interest to maybe give USGT a life of its own. 

The official rules allow for any treaded tire with spoke wheels and open cell inserts. It does leave the option for a house tire in the rules. To give it a chance it may be wise to be lenient on tires for awhile.....

Should have a Sumo GTR ready for the weekend!

Mike


----------



## GMan

Mike, I will not have anything together to race right away this weekend but I think it its great to see some interest in USGT style racing. I need to buy a 21.5 motor, wheels, tires and a body before I could do anything. I would be open to whatever rules Fred and you decide on that would be best for the class to survive. 

Btw, what got us talking again (Rich and I) about a USGT class was watching Don running his Porsche bodied car around the track yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

GMan said:


> Mike, I will not have anything together to race right away this weekend but I think it its great to see some interest in USGT style racing. I need to buy a 21.5 motor, wheels, tires and a body before I could do anything. I would be open to whatever rules Fred and you decide on that would be best for the class to survive.
> 
> Btw, what got us talking again (Rich and I) about a USGT class was watching Don running his Porsche bodied car around the track yesterday. :thumbsup:


I just ordered a tc 6.1 world's, I would be interested in something like this to I would just need to get a 21.5 and body and would be all in... :thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS

As car far as tires goes Denney and I have been running the HPI belted X-Patterns with good results with the included inserts. They have good grip and wear pretty well. I should be able to get a body by the weekend also. I'm glad to see that we are fighting to keep the TC class alive. I was really afraid I might have to get a 1/12th scale car.


----------



## Cooter

well I ordered a sedan top already so ill wait to buy anything else till all the details are worked out that way I dont buy something else I wont be able to use for the class..


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Here are the rules per USGT that we will be using. Andy (do you like how I volunteered you for that?  ) and I will be doing random technical inspections during the day. Please leave your cars in Parc fermé after your race.

USGT Class Rules and Specifications

Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

*This will be in full effect as of December 8th. After this non-compliant cars will be subjected to a 75 gram weight penalty.*

*This gives a wide range of tires that can be readily ordered from the local hobby shops. Some such as the Tamiyas can be had for very cheap. It also allows tires to be used up. Note: This also gives the option of using two sets of front VTA tires in the class as well.*

Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.

Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries


----------



## hydro18679

Sweet! Any one got an extra old 4wd chassis (thats not discontinued) that they would like to part with for ~$100?

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Team CRD

*Tc4*



hydro18679 said:


> Sweet! Any one got an extra old 4wd chassis (thats not discontinued) that they would like to part with for ~$100?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


How about a TC4 club racer.


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> Here are the rules per USGT that we will be using. Andy (do you like how I volunteered you for that?  ) and I will be doing random technical inspections during the day. Please leave your cars in Parc fermé after your race.


I don't mind at all Mike. Anything to keep the TC class going. It will be hit or miss if my body will be here in time. I do have a couple old ones laying around that I could deal with if it doesn't get here for this weekend.

Wow, just noticed that the Fwd cars are only 1200g! Looks like it was good to get the FF03 off the shelf last weekend and run it a bit.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> Wow, just noticed that the Fwd cars are only 1200g! Looks like it was good to get the FF03 off the shelf last weekend and run it a bit.


Out of curiosity, have you weighed yours yet? I may have to order a diff for mine. 

Bill


----------



## Mike Slaughter

02CooperS said:


> Wow, just noticed that the Fwd cars are only 1200g! Looks like it was good to get the FF03 off the shelf last weekend and run it a bit.


Yup, In A-merry-kin terms it's slightly over half a pound. Substantial!

Mike


----------



## hydro18679

Team CRD said:


> How about a TC4 club racer.


Right. But I dont need to drop $150 on a new one if hopefully someone's got an old sedan they no longer want.


----------



## Cooter

As far as the 21.5 goes will a fantom be an allowed motor?
And are there any "C" or MAH restrictions on batteries?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Cooter said:


> As far as the 21.5 goes will a fantom be an allowed motor?
> And are there any "C" or MAH restrictions on batteries?


Yes on the motor, no on the batteries. In fact the motor doesn't even need to be ROAR approved. The batteries do. 

Mike


----------



## Team CRD

hydro18679 said:


> Right. But I dont need to drop $150 on a new one if hopefully someone's got an old sedan they no longer want.


I have two tc4, one is only three weeks old. I switched to the Wildfire chassis.

Kurt


----------



## 02CooperS

WarpWind said:


> Out of curiosity, have you weighed yours yet? I may have to order a diff for mine.
> 
> Bill


1375g w/ a shorty pack, 1450g w/ a normal batt. Not as promising as I hoped, but still worth a run to see how it compares to the 4wd sedans.


----------



## GMan

Sounds exciting guys! I don't even have a car together yet but I'm already looking at all the cool body options to choose from. Can't decide on one as there are so many I like. :thumbsup:

Any suggestions on a 21.5 FDR to start with? I need to get more gears anyway for VTA so I would like to know where to start with the USGT class so I can order them up at the same time. I don't currently have a 21.5 so I may just start with a spare 25.5 just to get started in the class until I get one. It should still be fast enough to get out of the way of others right?


----------



## 02CooperS

Greg - somwhere around 3.70 FDR is a good start for 21.5


----------



## hydro18679

*tc4*



Team CRD said:


> I have two tc4, one is only three weeks old. I switched to the Wildfire chassis.
> 
> Kurt


Oh, right on. Id love to check it out. Ill be at the track Wednedsay night and Saturday, or just msg me.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Mike Slaughter

*Midwest Grand Slam Round 2 at Rapid Competition*

Editable flyer for round 2 of the Midwest Grand Slam Series at Rapid Competition.

Get those entries in guys! 

Mike


----------



## GM8

W00t ! Sending mine soon...!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

GM8 said:


> Where do I send me entry ? Is there a PayPal address ?


Kids these days... 

Mike


----------



## GM8

Mike Slaughter said:


> Kids these days...
> 
> Mike


Yep I'm lazy. Is that surprising for someone involved in this hobby ? 

Anyway....! PayPal sent for 12th 17.5 ! 

Thanks, can't wait !


----------



## bvoltz

May I ask if the track is open for some practice time on Friday Dec 14th. Just asking....


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Yes practice Friday also we will run a club race that night, 2 heats and a main


----------



## hydro18679

Team CRD said:


> I have two tc4, one is only three weeks old. I switched to the Wildfire chassis.
> 
> Kurt



Hey Kurt,

You comin to the track tonight with that TC4? Cause Im bringing some $$$.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## GMan

02CooperS said:


> As car far as tires goes Denney and I have been running the HPI belted X-Patterns with good results with the included inserts. They have good grip and wear pretty well.


Do the non belted X-Patterns work good too since the belted are not USGT legal? Which compound do you recommend?


----------



## WarpWind

Isn't it Saturday yet?! VTA car is ready to go. Well, mostly....

Bill


----------



## Andrew Knapp

After such a great practice night this week, I think we should consider doing a Wednesday night point series, would anybody be interested in this?
Track open at 5pm, first heat at 7pm, run 2 qualis and a main!


----------



## hydro18679

Andrew Knapp said:


> After such a great practice night this week, I think we should consider doing a Wednesday night point series, would anybody be interested in this?
> Track open at 5pm, first heat at 7pm, run 2 qualis and a main!


Points series would be cool. The RCRCR Championship. Pick like 20 race dates that qualify for points and and assign em to the top eight finishers. Then like the 5 worst races can be dropped to allow for absences. Highest point total wins Andrew's car! Doesnt have to be just Wednesdays though.

Jeff


----------



## 02CooperS

GMan said:


> Do the non belted X-Patterns work good too since the belted are not USGT legal? Which compound do you recommend?


I guess I didn't notice that the tire rule changed to only allow non-belted tires. Previously it was a non-slick tire that cost no more than $XX. Is something we should discuss??

As far as compound goes for the X-patterns the D compound is the same as the VTA tires. The pro compound is softer. (All I've ever bought were the Pro compounds since they were the belted ones). The question is if the D compound is belted or not? Now I'm totally confused, which doesn't seem to take a whole lot these days.

I will have my scale with me tomorrow and "Encourage" everyone to verify vehicle weight. I had to add nearly 70g to my sedan to be legal.


----------



## WarpWind

02CooperS said:


> As far as compound goes for the X-patterns the D compound is the same as the VTA tires. The pro compound is softer. (All I've ever bought were the Pro compounds since they were the belted ones). The question is if the D compound is belted or not? Now I'm totally confused, which doesn't seem to take a whole lot.


I believe the D compound is not belted. Not sure why'd they shy away from the belted version. 

Bill


----------



## GMan

Like Bill said (and from what I read) the D compound is not belted.

Hey guys I'm open to the rules either by the book or with whatever is decided by the group to be the best for the class, it doesn't bother me either way. I just want to have fun running TC cars that also Look Cool too! :thumbsup:

If the belted sets grip better or last longer so guys get more runs from them then all the better I say. I think it is great to discuss topics like this while I put my car together so the class can hit the ground running so to speak.

Got my 21.5 motor coming and currently shopping for a cool body. Then next will come the proper offset wheels to fit the body. (looks like way more 200mm bodies available vs. 190mm that are USGT styles IMO). Then finally I will need some tires. So the timing of this topic is spot on.

Is it Sat yet?


----------



## 02CooperS

If you get a 200mm body you need to use a 3mm offset wheel +2mm thicker wheel hexes or shims. HPI has a bunch of different varieties that fit the bill. Nearly all of the GT style bodies are 200mm. Once again HPI has the best selection.

Can you tell that HPI originally started the ideas and rules for the then RCGT class that turned into USGT???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> Here are the rules per USGT that we will be using. Andy (do you like how I volunteered you for that?  ) and I will be doing random technical inspections during the day. Please leave your cars in Parc fermé after your race.
> 
> USGT Class Rules and Specifications
> 
> Chassis Specification:
> Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.
> 
> Weight Specification:
> 4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight
> 
> Body Specifications:
> Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
> Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
> Scale type race liveries encouraged
> 
> Tire & Wheel Specifications:
> Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> 
> *This will be in full effect as of December 8th. After this non-compliant cars will be subjected to a 75 gram weight penalty.*
> 
> *This gives a wide range of tires that can be readily ordered from the local hobby shops. Some such as the Tamiyas can be had for very cheap. It also allows tires to be used up. Note: This also gives the option of using two sets of front VTA tires in the class as well.*
> 
> Ride Height Specification:
> Minimum ride height is 5mm.
> 
> Motor Specifications:
> 21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm
> 
> Approved ESCs:
> ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list
> 
> Race Specification:
> 6 minute qualifiers
> 8 minute mains
> 
> Battery Specifications:
> ROAR approved hard case batteries


Looks like a good package.


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Bout time Saturday got here, see everyone at the track!


----------



## crashmaster

fred i sent in my paypal for the race in dec i will let ya know on race day what personal transponder


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks to those that came out for another great day of racing.
If this keeps up we'll have to start adding pit spots in the back room.
I'll get those results up by tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

My USGT body is sitting in Wyoming for delivery Monday. Just need to decide on a chassis to put underneath it!

To keep things simple Andy and I decided to make it any treaded tire for USGT. 

Mike


----------



## Cooter

Mike Slaughter said:


> My USGT body is sitting in Wyoming for delivery Monday. Just need to decide on a chassis to put underneath it!
> 
> To keep things simple Andy and I decided to make it any treaded tire for USGT.
> 
> Mike


My new ride is also sitting in Wyoming waiting to come to Holland Monday... Also now that the tire deal is all set I placed the order for the 21.5 motor and body and tires, hope it all gets here for next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Results*

Saturday on-road racing results.


----------



## RCGuy

Looks like the 12th scale A main was a race to see:thumbsup:
Chuck is fast weather it be 4 turns or 10


----------



## WarpWind

Is it Saturday yet?!?! I want another crack at 29 laps. 

Bill D.


----------



## GMan

WarpWind said:


> Is it Saturday yet?!?! I want another crack at 29 laps.
> 
> Bill D.


Bill, on Sat I wasn't sure if you were driving a VTA car or a slot car as that thing cornered like it was on rails! :freak: 

Greg


----------



## boooostedz

WOW! Just looked at the latest VTA times, some very fast laps! Still on the same layout as 2 weeks ago by chance? I am pretty pumped to come down and race again, hopefully this weekend I will be able to.


----------



## darnold

Andrew do you want to run some 12th mod this Saturday? I need to further test these new speedo's and I also need to see what the new setup does at your track in preparation for the Grand Slam race next month. It would also get you some final practice for 12th mod at Cleveland, like you need it, LOL!


----------



## hydro18679

*12th 17.5*

Whoo hoo, I finally finished on the same lap as some one else this past weekend! Albeit 9 seconds back. Must have driven better, although a new motor probably helped alot. Sucks Im not gonna be here to race this week. But, I cant be too upset. Going to the US F1 Grand Prix instead!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

GMan said:


> Bill, on Sat I wasn't sure if you were driving a VTA car or a slot car as that thing cornered like it was on rails! :freak:


Rumor has it an equally well built and set up TC6.1 is in bound for Bill for some USGT action! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Mike Slaughter said:


> Rumor has it an equally well built and set up TC6.1 is in bound for Bill for some USGT action! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


The Ambitious but Rubbish team has been busy. I plan to race in honor of a fallen fellow racer, Mike Murray. Godspeed little man..... :tongue:

Bill.:freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I started a thread on rctech for the 2nd leg of the Grand Slam race hosted by Rapid Competition December 15-16, 2012.
All are welcome to post and keep this thread alive.
Here's a link:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/677844-midwest-grand-slam-round-2-a.html


----------



## GMan

Mike Slaughter said:


> Rumor has it an equally well built and set up TC6.1 is in bound for Bill for some USGT action! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Well crap, that's not very good for me now is it?  

<sigh>

Ok, time for me to join the cadets of Sargent Slaughter and enlist in his army of touring car chassis tuning........ Where do I sign up? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

What is a good pinion to start with for the usgt car, tc6.1 worlds with the 87 spur and I will have a fantom 21.5  or what gear ratio does it have and what FDR are we shooting for...:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

Cooter said:


> What is a good pinion to start with for the usgt car, tc6.1 worlds with the 87 spur and I will have a fantom 21.5  or what gear ratio does it have and what FDR are we shooting for...:thumbsup:


A 51 tooth pinion would put you at a 3.4 FDR. Should be a good starting point. 

Bill D.


----------



## Cooter

WarpWind said:


> A 51 tooth pinion would put you at a 3.4 FDR. Should be a good starting point.
> 
> Bill D.


Do they make a 48 pitch in that tooth or am I guna have to change this car to 64 pitch also?

I looked on tower and Stormer and neither have them... So what should I change both to if I have to go back
To square one and go to 64 pitch? I know it needs a specific kind so u can put the motor screw through it


----------



## Cooter

I found a 106 and a115 tooth 64 pitch on tower, if my internal drive is 2.0 which I believe it is 106/62 should get me the same FDR of 3.41... Am I correct on those numbers


----------



## Mike Slaughter

You're correct, but you will also never get those to mesh. Come hit me up at the track and I will get you sorted for a spur gear.

The TC6+ has three motor mounting screws which gives you the option to use a wider variety of spurs.

To get started pick up the following pinions; 48, 50, and 52. With the spur gear I give you that will give you a good start.

Mike


----------



## Cooter

Mike Slaughter said:


> You're correct, but you will also never get those to mesh. Come hit me up at the track and I will get you sorted for a spur gear.
> 
> The TC6+ has three motor mounting screws which gives you the option to use a wider variety of spurs.
> 
> To get started pick up the following pinions; 48, 50, and 52. With the spur gear I give you that will give you a good start.
> 
> Mike


64 pitch correct?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Cooter said:


> 64 pitch correct?:thumbsup:


Oops! Yes, 64 pitch. I would tell you to stick with 48p but I would want to check spur gear fitment first. Maybe there is something on RCTECH? I have never tried any other spurs in mine. Only Xenon and RW.

The Xenon I run in my TC is 3 seasons old including some asphalt racing! If set right 64p will last as long as anything else.

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

3.4 might be way too much gear depending on your motor. On a Novak Ballistisc I was at 3.65 with the motor temps at 160 after 6 min. With a D3.5 I'm floating between 3.6 and 3.8 with sim. temps


----------



## Cooter

02CooperS said:


> 3.4 might be way too much gear depending on your motor. On a Novak Ballistisc I was at 3.65 with the motor temps at 160 after 6 min. With a D3.5 I'm floating between 3.6 and 3.8 with sim. temps


I have a fantom ion 4, 21.5 coming, so should we aim higher with the FDR or stick in the 3.4 range?


----------



## 02CooperS

Aim higher. If you got the X-Pattern tires they are taller than typ sedan tires. They are 2.6" vs 2.5". With a 3.6 fdr with the D3.5 and only 20 deg motor timing my car was still accellerating at the end of the straight.


----------



## Cooter

02CooperS said:


> Aim higher. If you got the X-Pattern tires they are teller than tup sedan tires. They are 2.6" vs 2.5". With a 3.6 fdr with the D3.5 and only 20 deg motor timing my car was still accellerating at the end of the straight.


Yes I ordered the x pattern belted so we should shoot for 3.6? 

If so I will need to know the spur size that Mike has so I can adjust the pinions I order..


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Cooter said:


> If so I will need to know the spur size that Mike has so I can adjust the pinions I order..


I have some 91-93 range spurs. With a 93 this will give you; 3.57, 3.72, 3.88 and some in-between ratio options. That should cover you pretty well. 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

3.6 should be a good start. It should be around 2 teeth less than the 3.4 fdr for the pinion.


----------



## Cooter

Ok kewl, I will get those pinion sizes that Mike posted ordered and I will get with u Saturday morning..


----------



## Mike Slaughter

02CooperS said:


> 3.6 should be a good start. It should be around 2 teeth less than the 3.4 fdr for the pinion.


Andy, do you have an extra solid "B" or "C" block I can try Saturday?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> Andy, do you have an extra solid "B" or "C" block I can try Saturday?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Yes, I have both you can try.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> I started a thread on rctech for the 2nd leg of the Grand Slam race hosted by Rapid Competition December 15-16, 2012.
> All are welcome to post and keep this thread alive.
> Here's a link:
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/677844-midwest-grand-slam-round-2-a.html


Midwest Grand Slam Round 2 at Rapid Competition in Grand Rapids MI

If you use Paypal please send as a gift and add the class or classes you'll be running. Don't forget to send your transponder number also.

Paypal as a Gift to [email protected]

Or mail in entry to: 

Fred Knapp
2957 Giddings Ave SE
Grand Rapids, MI. 49508

Keep them coming.


----------



## GMan

Fred, the track will be open for practice tonight correct? Will the timing system be up and running too? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Slaughter

02CooperS said:


> Yes, I have both you can try.


Kewl beans. Just pre-ordered my 417V5.... Time for a new challenge!

If anybody wants the ultimate Yokomo package deal (BD7, 2x BD5, Bmax2, and R12 WC and a tub of parts).... You know were to find me! 

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS

Mike Slaughter said:


> Kewl beans. Just pre-ordered my 417V5.... Time for a new challenge!
> 
> Mike


Whoah, Nice!! You just couldn't go without the Tamiya Blue any longer could you?


----------



## kevinm

Cooter said:


> Ok kewl, I will get those pinion sizes that Mike posted ordered and I will get with u Saturday morning..


If you want to stick with 48 pitch, I've got a bunch of pinions in the 36-40T range. You'll probably want a 70-72T spur for 48 pitch.


----------



## Cooter

kevinm said:


> If you want to stick with 48 pitch, I've got a bunch of pinions in the 36-40T range. You'll probably want a 70-72T spur for 48 pitch.


Thanks for the offer, but I already picked up 5 pinions yesterday... Thank you though..:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

Well unless my package really kicks it in from Glasgow Montana I won't be racing US GT this weekend, finally left there at 5pm today...


----------



## J FAST

Mike Slaughter said:


> Kewl beans. Just pre-ordered my 417V5.... Time for a new challenge!
> 
> If anybody wants the ultimate Yokomo package deal (BD7, 2x BD5, Bmax2, and R12 WC and a tub of parts).... You know were to find me!
> 
> Mike


Sent you a pm


----------



## GMan

Cooter said:


> Well unless my package really kicks it in from Glasgow Montana I won't be racing US GT this weekend, finally left there at 5pm today...


So exactly what are you waiting on, maybe we can help? (and don't say a complete TC6.1) 

Finally got my 21.5 motor, waiting on gears wheels and tires yet. Might just try some used VTA tires if I get the rest of the GT car together.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Cooter said:


> Well unless my package really kicks it in from Glasgow Montana I won't be racing US GT this weekend, finally left there at 5pm today...


You should get it tomorrow if it is going priority mail. Mine left Tuesday for delivery today.

Mike 

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
November 15, 2012, 12:32 am
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49512 
Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
November 13, 2012, 11:56 pm
BILLINGS, MT 59101 
Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
November 13, 2012, 10:41 pm
GLASGOW, MT 59230 
Electronic Shipping Info Received
November 13, 2012
Shipment Accepted
November 13, 2012, 4:06 pm
GLASGOW, MT 59230


----------



## Cooter

Mike Slaughter said:


> You should get it tomorrow if it is going priority mail. Mine left Tuesday for delivery today.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility
> November 15, 2012, 12:32 am
> GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49512
> Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> November 13, 2012, 11:56 pm
> BILLINGS, MT 59101
> Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> November 13, 2012, 10:41 pm
> GLASGOW, MT 59230
> Electronic Shipping Info Received
> November 13, 2012
> Shipment Accepted
> November 13, 2012, 4:06 pm
> GLASGOW, MT 59230


History

Date Time Location Status

November 14, 2012 19:41:00 BILLINGS, MT 59101 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY

ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE

GLASGOW, MT 59230

18:26:00




Yea mine coming USPS to.
I hope it comes tomorrow I have my body my tires and wheels and my motor coming from there everything else I have....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Midwest Grand Slam Round 2 at Rapid Competition in Grand Rapids MI
> 
> If you use Paypal please send as a gift and add the class or classes you'll be running. Don't forget to send your transponder number also.
> 
> Paypal as a Gift to [email protected]
> 
> Or mail in entry to:
> 
> Fred Knapp
> 2957 Giddings Ave SE
> Grand Rapids, MI. 49508
> 
> Keep them coming.


Only 29 more Pit Spots available in the main area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

Well all my stuff has arrived,, now the mad scramble to get it all painted, glued and put together before tomorrow...


----------



## GM8

I'm thinking of racing next Saturday. I might need a set of associated .020 springs. Does anyone have a pair I could buy ? 

Thanx !


----------



## GMan

Ok, my GT tires and wheels and BMW body showed up at 7:00 pm via UPS. 

The car won't be running for tomorrow as I have to rework the suspension on my VTA car yet tonight. But I couldn't resist mocking up the car with a practice GT-R body I decorated to get you guys excited about the class. It already looks cooler than a regular sedan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

GMan said:


> Ok, my GT tires and wheels and BMW body showed up at 7:00 pm via UPS.
> 
> The car won't be running for tomorrow as I have to rework the suspension on my VTA car yet tonight. But I couldn't resist mocking up the car with a practice GT-R body I decorated to get you guys excited about the class. It already looks cooler than a regular sedan. :thumbsup:


Wow that looks awesome, I love the deep dish rims, I didn't dare get them because they didn't say sedan so I got the 26mm black mesh sedan rims with the 3 mm offset, hopefully those will do good and look kewl..


----------



## mt_100

Guys,

I am thinking about trying 1/12 17.5 but don't have an unlimited budget. To make the process easier I already have a 17.5 motor and servo, just need to get a decent chassis and tires, and well, everything else.

What are good all around tires to get that work well at the track as well as a chassis.

To be honest, the chassis will never be the limiting factor in my driving based on my experience and ability so super high end isn't needed.

I see these available at decent prices.

Carpet Knife Xti
Serpent S120 Link 
X-Ray XII
Tamiya RM-01 (good price with body and wheels/tires)


----------



## WarpWind

Black fronts and Yellow rears seem to be ticket at most tracks. The Associated RC12R5.2 is probably the easiest to get started with and parts are easy to find. 

Bill D.


----------



## Cooter

How much to run a second class on Saturday?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Time for bed!

Mike


----------



## WarpWind

Cooter said:


> How much to run a second class on Saturday?


I believe it's $5 for your second class.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Awesome turn out and racing today. Had a blast thanks to Fred for such a great place to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

LOSI_Duck said:


> Awesome turn out and racing today. Had a blast thanks to Fred for such a great place to race.:thumbsup:


Indeed it was and thank you Don, its always a pleasure to see you at the track.

Today's Results.


----------



## Cooter

Yes I would have to agree it was a great day of racing, thanks to Mike for the help with the spur gear really appreciate it.. loved the first week of USGT, can't wait to see it grow..:thumbsup:


----------



## GMan

Mike Slaughter said:


> Time for bed!
> 
> Mike


Mike, the SUMOPOWER GTR looked great on the track yesterday, I'm still trying to figure out just what the two little creatures with antennas are behind the car in your photo? :freak: Salt and pepper shakers possibly?


----------



## Mike Slaughter

GMan said:


> Mike, the SUMOPOWER GTR looked great on the track yesterday, I'm still trying to figure out just what the two little creatures with antennas are behind the car in your photo? :freak: Salt and pepper shakers possibly?


They hold olive oils. I'm married to a potter.... 

Gas kiln in the garage at full burn hitting 2200 degrees at nearly 750,000 BTUs. $400+ and $500+ gas bills on some months sure cut into the RC budget!

Mike


----------



## GMan

Ha! That's hot!  LOL Actually, the glaze on those fired pieces in the photo looks cool. You need to find a way to power an electric kiln from donated LiPo packs that you charge at the track. That way you can increase the RC budget even more by lowering that gas bill.


----------



## Denney

GM8 said:


> I'm thinking of racing next Saturday. I might need a set of associated .020 springs. Does anyone have a pair I could buy ?
> 
> Thanx !


I'll have whatever you need...

Denney


----------



## ehartman_49348

Well, I have decided that I am going to sell my CRC XL, as I am too busy racing off-road and don't have enough time to also race carpet. I bought the car used a few months ago and Andrew has gone through it and it works great. The car will come with some spare parts, several used tires, Novak Havoc 1S ESC with Novak 17.5 motor (both bought brand new when I got the car), Futaba S9650 (only a few races on it), practice body and a brand new Protoform AMR-12 body. Also included are 6 1S batteries: 2x RevTech 6350 mAh - 65C, 2x Gens Ace 4600 mAh - 25C and 2x CRC 5600 mAh - 65C (both a little puffy, but still work great). All you will need is a radio, receiver and transponder and you will be racing! And all this for $250 (OBO) delivered to Rapid Competition!


----------



## hydro18679

Is there practice tomorrow and racing on Saturday? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp

hydro18679 said:


> Is there practice tomorrow and racing on Saturday? Thanks, Jeff


Sorry, no practice this Wednesday.
I should've posted that Monday.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike,
I got your entry for the Grandslam,
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are racing Saturday, see everyone then.


----------



## PreFontainerc76

Hey guys! What is the legal tire sauce? I have some jack the gripper but thats about it.


----------



## WarpWind

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey guys! What is the legal tire sauce? I have some jack the gripper but thats about it.


SXT is only additive Fred allows. He usually has some for sale at the track. 

Bill.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

1/1 scale VTA on speed right now!

Mike


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Hey Tim, not sure if I am going to make it in the morning. Not feeling so well tonight! Seeing white spots I guess isn't a good thing. But it would give me an excuse if I race bad. LOL


----------



## Cooter

LOSI_Duck said:


> Hey Tim, not sure if I am going to make it in the morning. Not feeling so well tonight! Seeing white spots I guess isn't a good thing. But it would give me an excuse if I race bad. LOL


Yea we won't be able to make it this week either, so no worries if u can't .


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'll get those results up Sunday after oval racing.

Heat sheet for round 4, U.S. Indoor Champs.
http://www.liverc.com/view_result_file.php?d=cleveland&e=6550&f=Sheet_Heat_Setup_(Round_4).xml


----------



## crashmaster

hay cooter moose has your pinon


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Nice Job Andrew on the 2nd place finish in 12th Mod. Flipse finished good with a 3rd also.


----------



## Cooter

crashmaster said:


> hay cooter moose has your pinon


Yup got it from him today,, thanks.


----------



## Adam B

Does the track have a fax #? I would like to PayPal my entry fee for the grand slam but fax a completed form.


----------



## crashmaster

cooter does the tj have any aluimum parts that he wants to part with for a tc4


----------



## crashmaster

fred can you save me a pit spot on the friday of the race i work nights will not beable to get there


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B said:


> Does the track have a fax #? I would like to PayPal my entry fee for the grand slam but fax a completed form.


Adam, I'll send you my work fax tomorrow when I get to work.



crashmaster said:


> Fred, can you save me a pit spot on the Friday of the race? I work nights will not be able to get there


Yes, you may have to remind me however.

Result for Saturday:


----------



## Cooter

crashmaster said:


> cooter does the tj have any aluimum parts that he wants to part with for a tc4


He has lots of stuff he may wana part with... I'll ask him


----------



## TimXLB

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B said:


> Does the track have a fax #? I would like to PayPal my entry fee for the grand slam but fax a completed form.


Adam,
Sent you a PM with a Fax number.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Denney for your entry.
Midwest Grandslam Series, race 2.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B.
Thank you for your entry.
Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd race.


----------



## GMan

TimXLB said:


> Looking for some 610c chargers.....
> 
> Thanks


FYI there have been a few up for sale here in the swap and sell section. :thumbsup:


----------



## GMan

Pics of my latest creation for USGT, a BMW M3 GT2. 

Not done with all the little details yet (got to paint and install the head and taillight buckets) but looking cool so far IMO with the custom carbon fiber roof, spoiler, rockers and hood vents.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd Leg*

Fred Kellner,
Terry Rott, 
Ted Rogers, 
Thank you for your entries.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have a new layout down, fast and flowing.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Today's on-road results:


----------



## MOOSE6382

Fred Knapp said:


> We have a new layout down, fast and flowing.


had a great time today i only broke once


----------



## Fred Knapp

I actually had a lot of fun tonight getting some laps in with the 1/12.


----------



## GMan

Does that mean Fred will be racing on Sat?


----------



## Fred Knapp

GMan said:


> Does that mean Fred will be racing on Sat?


Not this Saturday, my tires didn't show up.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'll get those results up after oval racing tomorrow.


----------



## mt_100

Is there a 1/10th oval class and if so what are the rules?

I have a 17.5 motor so if there was a class for that perfect.

Boost on ESC?
Body restrictions?
Tires?

I was looking at trying it.


----------



## RCGuy

Here are the rules for 17.5.
Truck body, no boost, motor timing ok. Spec battery and tires.
Come by tomorrow, lots of trucks will be there.


----------



## mt_100

Thanks for the info, looks like I will have to pass since I don't have the spec battery and the price is high for them.


----------



## crashmaster

great racing yesterday thanks for all the help setting up my newer car mike, andrew, fred, denny, cooter for the spare cvd. i hope next weekend it will handle better then it did this weekend i again say thank you to all that helped


----------



## toytech

mt_100 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like I will have to pass since I don't have the spec battery and the price is high for them.


Duke sells them for $45


----------



## Fred Knapp

*On-road*

Results:


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

mt_100 said:


> Thanks for the info, looks like I will have to pass since I don't have the spec battery and the price is high for them.


Body is $24.
Battery is $45. Cheapest ROAR approved Batt out.
Tires are $35 a set.

Now what is to high??


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

Fred,
I will have your go fast tire juice this week just in time for your awesome on-road race for you and your patrons!:thumbsup:

Duke Bradshaw
(Rapid Competition Raceway's biggest fan)


----------



## mt_100

Don't take offense, I just don't have the cash for special tires and bodies and was hoping and OLD chassis may work.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

mt_100 said:


> Don't take offense, I just don't have the cash for special tires and bodies and was hoping and OLD chassis may work.


I gotch ya.

You have a pm from me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike S.
You have a PM inbound.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw

How did the Grand Slam race go Mr. Knapp!!!!

Duke


----------



## Fred Knapp

Duke Bradshaw said:


> How did the Grand Slam race go Mr. Knapp!!!!
> 
> Duke


A good time was had by all. 
First class onroad racing.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for hosting this weekends event. Thanks to Mike S for making all of us look like students in touring car. You have no idea how much frustration you caused sir. I don't think I have ever changed so much on my car so many times in such a short amount of time. Nice to finally meet some of you west siders also. See you guys soon again I hope.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Adam B said:


> Thanks for hosting this weekends event. Thanks to Mike S for making all of us look like students in touring car. You have no idea how much frustration you caused sir. I don't think I have ever changed so much on my car so many times in such a short amount of time. Nice to finally meet some of you west siders also. See you guys soon again I hope.


Ha! Even the blind squirrel finds a nut on occasion...

But seriously, all you have to do is ask! Heck if I can get Kevens' car working good I should have no problem with yours! 

My stuff goes against some of the normal RC convention, but I'm an open book and will let anyone paw my stuff and answer any question about what and why.

Mike


----------



## GM8

Thanks to Fred, Andrew, John P., John W and crew for a fun weekend. the layout was fast and had its challenges that kept things interesting. Both my mains were a lot of fun and there was plenty of tight racing throughout the pack. Count on me for the next one ! 

- Steven


----------



## wrutherf

Is there open practice this evening? How much is practice? Is there parking behind or is it easier to come in the front?

Thanks

Bill R


----------



## Fred Knapp

wrutherf said:


> Is there open practice this evening? How much is practice? Is there parking behind or is it easier to come in the front?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill R


Yes, piactice tonight.
Enter from the front of building.


----------



## kevinm

Can anyone tell me what offset I need to get for USGT wheels? HPI seems to have 0, 3, 6 & 9mm. I thought the wheels I had would work, but they're not 26mm wide.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

kevinm said:


> Can anyone tell me what offset I need to get for USGT wheels? HPI seems to have 0, 3, 6 & 9mm. I thought the wheels I had would work, but they're not 26mm wide.


"0" all the way. Other off-sets can muck up a load of other stuff (scrub radius, wheel rate, roll center to name a few).

I wouldn't sweat the details right now until the class gets its legs. 

Mike


----------



## TimXLB

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Fred Knapp

Happy Holidays to all our friends and family that frequent Rapid Competition.


----------



## Cooter

Can someone remind me the rim offset we are shooting for on The VTA 26 mm front rims


----------



## GMan

Tim, they are listed as zero offset by HPI.


----------



## Cooter

GMan said:


> Tim, they are listed as zero offset by HPI.


K thanks Greg..:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

If anyone is interested trying the GT class, Hobby King has the TrackStar 21.5 motors in stock. Hard to beat at $30. 

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=21954

Bill D.


----------



## GMan

Wow! What a fun day of racing today! Thanks Fred for the awesome track to race on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter

GMan said:


> Wow! What a fun day of racing today! Thanks Fred for the awesome track to race on. :thumbsup:


Yes, good times can't wait to race again.:thumbsup:

P.S. hopefully with a little less carnage caused by the yellow cheese wedge, sorry guys kinda feeling outa sorts yesterday, not totally feeling up to par yet after my surgery.....


----------



## martymiller35

Are you guys gonna have a decent 12th 17.5 crowd this Saturday? I'm not going to make it to Nashville this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

martymiller35 said:


> Are you guys gonna have a decent 12th 17.5 crowd this Saturday? I'm not going to make it to Nashville this weekend.


Marty,
We've been getting a steady two heats. I know one maybe two guys are going to Nashville.


----------



## wrutherf

Bill D. -

What FDR are you running in your USGT?


Thanks

The other Bill


----------



## WarpWind

wrutherf said:


> Bill D. -
> 
> What FDR are you running in your USGT?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The other Bill


With my TrackStar motor I'm geared at 3.2. I'd start somewhere between 3.2-3.3, depending on your motor. 

Bill


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Time to dig out those orange motors again!!!!!

*Recently posted by ROAR!!!!!!!*

Approval status of Trinity D3.5 and D3.5-based OEM motors

After a great deal of consideration the ROAR Executive Committee has determined that the Trinity D3.5 motor and others based on the D3.5, do not comply with the organization’s required specifications for motors in the 17.5 stock class. The determination is based on the fact that motors being sold are built with wire that’s larger than maximum specification permitted. All of the random samples of the D3.5 based motors during the announced compliance checks tested with wire that’s larger than the maximum dimension. Rule 8.8.4.3.1 states clearly that “The three slotted stator must be wound with 17.5 turns of 2 strands of a maximum diameter of 20AWG or 0.813 mm per slot. A diameter of .813mm is the nominal measurement of 20AWG wire, and that it is the stated maximum wire diameter permitted. It’s on this basis that the Executive Committee made its determination.


----------



## Winditout

*Old D3*

So if we have to be roar legal now, does that mean we cant use boost or turbo?


----------



## walterhenderson

That is the way it has been, Blinky!

So Fred are we running roar rules???


----------



## Winditout

walterhenderson said:


> That is the way it has been, Blinky!
> 
> So Fred are we running roar rules???


I am sure glad my FLOW was approved THIS WEEK for Blinky


----------



## walterhenderson

Sorry not hiding behind a handle!!!
I would have gladly took it out if anyone asked!!!


----------



## Winditout

walterhenderson said:


> Sorry not hiding behind a handle!!!
> I would have gladly took it out if anyone asked!!!


Walt, I dont have a problem with anybody running a Flow, I have one also. Only ran it once, I think the Hobbywing is just as fast. I am upset about the motors I accumulated over the year and now they are not legal? I think for club racing its too late to ban the D3.5's, I bet there are 40 at the club. I just dont want to have to buy any new ones for 6 to 8 more races this year. We dont weigh our cars, check the voltage or even check Blinky so why make us change motors for club racing? Just my 2 cents, we all get to voice our opions, its America, lol


----------



## walterhenderson

If i am there i would gladly give you a Reedy to use!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Roar*

The D3.5 motor has been raced at practically every event the past 10 months, including Roar Nationals, and I feel disallowing it mid season would not be fair to the average racer in the 17.5 stock classes racing at Club level.


----------



## Winditout

Fred Knapp said:


> The D3.5 motor has been raced at practically every event the past 10 months, including Roar Nationals, and I feel disallowing it mid season would not be fair to the average racer in the 17.5 stock classes racing at Club level.


I agree


----------



## WarpWind

Anybody know if the Novak Ultra-Low Resistance stators are available yet?

Bill D.


----------



## Adam B

When do you guys race?


----------



## GMan

Adam B said:


> When do you guys race?


On Road is Saturdays, Doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at Noon.
Wednesday is on road practice from 5:00pm to 9:00pm

Oval racing on Sunday, every other week I think (not positive)


----------



## hydro18679

GMan said:


> On Road is Saturdays, Doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at Noon.
> Thursdays is on road practice from 5:00pm to 9:00pm
> 
> Oval racing on Sunday, every other week I think (not positive)


I havnet been to the track yet this year, but I am pretty sure on-road practice is on Wednesday nights. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Denney

Practice has been Wednesday's all year


----------



## GMan

hydro18679 said:


> I havnet been to the track yet this year, but I am pretty sure on-road practice is on Wednesday nights. Can someone confirm?


Whoops! Yep I had the wrong day listed. Corrected original post. So quiet in here lately, took 2 days for someone to find the error. LOL


----------



## GMan

Double post


----------



## kevinm

Fred Knapp said:


> The D3.5 motor has been raced at practically every event the past 10 months, including Roar Nationals, and I feel disallowing it mid season would not be fair to the average racer in the 17.5 stock classes racing at Club level.


Does that mean I can run an unapproved HobbyKing 17.5 motor too?

Or if not, can I borrow the "17.5" on Andrew's table? (You know, the one you tried in your 12th scale.)


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> Does that mean I can run an unapproved HobbyKing 17.5 motor too?
> 
> Or if not, can I borrow the "17.5" on Andrew's table? (You know, the one you tried in your 12th scale.)


I'm curious about the Corally motor myself. And the new Novak stator. Not worrying about ROAR rules really opens up things for some new stuff. 

Bill D.


----------



## John Warner

I agree Bill, Novak is busting spec racing wide open!

Novak has some new motor tuning options! Introducing the latest weapon in the spec racing war: the Novak Ultra Low-Resistance Stator, which is available in four winds: 10.5T, 13.5T, 17.5T and 21.5T. The new stators provide maximum copper wire fill and give spec racers an edge over a standard motor. Features include:

Shorter stack, largest diameter wire possible
Compatible with all Novak Ballistic 540-size motors
Wound with Novak's American-made Red Wire
Hand-wound at the Novak factory in Irvine, California


----------



## Fred Knapp

kevinm said:


> Does that mean I can run an unapproved HobbyKing 17.5 motor too?
> 
> Or if not, can I borrow the "17.5" on Andrew's table? (You know, the one you tried in your 12th scale.)


Kevin, Bill and John.
The idea behind letting the D-3.5 to continue to be used and run as approved was to not force people to invest in new motors mid season for club racing.
I am open to new stuff running at our track, however I think building consensus from those who race at our track all the time would be a great place to start.


----------



## GMan

Fun day of racing today Fred! Good to see you on the track again too. A couple VTA drivers put up some personal bests and it was good to see Chris D. out racing again with us.

Thanks! GG :thumbsup:


----------



## wrutherf

G-Man-

Thanks for the help and information with setup / changes. 



I also agree, it is always good to see everyone getting better. Makes us all better in the long run.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

GMan said:


> Fun day of racing today Fred! Good to see you on the track again too. A couple VTA drivers put up some personal bests and it was good to see Chris D. out racing again with us.
> 
> Thanks! GG :thumbsup:


Thanks Greg,
I did have fun even though I had a lot of rust on me.


----------



## GMan

wrutherf said:


> G-Man-
> 
> Thanks for the help and information with setup / changes.
> 
> I also agree, it is always good to see everyone getting better. Makes us all better in the long run.:thumbsup:


No problem! You are welcome to use my setup tools anytime. I'm glad the changes went in the right direction!


----------



## wrutherf

Good Racing this weekend. 
Had a blast with the USGT and VTA again. Looking forward to next Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## GMan

Since I know we have some racers that travel form other areas .........

Just a reminder that Sat Feb 16, 2013 there will not be any on-road racing but will resume the following Sat Feb 23rd. Rapid Competition is hosting their annual Oval bash on the 16th so there will be racing just not road course style.


----------



## mt_100

If anyone is interested I'll be listing my barely run Sakura VTA car for sale later tonight.


----------



## GMan

Nooooo! Bring that thing out and race it dammit!  We have Bill's Sakura running good now in VTA, he is getting faster each week as proof he is moving in the right direction. There is room for yours too on the track.


----------



## GMan

So who is ready to race this weekend? Sounds like we will have some guests from MRCR track in Mishawaka, IN traveling up to join us in VTA, USGT and 12th scale this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

What?!?! You're not partaking in this year's Regionals? Gonna miss some good racing. Or at the very least me making a complete mess in the mod class. 

Bill


----------



## Denney

Bill - Typo in your post...couldn't possibly have meant "mod class"...


----------



## WarpWind

Denney said:


> Bill - Typo in your post...couldn't possibly have meant "mod class"...


No typo. Putting on my Big Boy pants this weekend. At least that's the plan. 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner

WarpWind said:


> No typo. Putting on my Big Boy pants this weekend. At least that's the plan.
> 
> Bill.


Have fun!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*New Layout*

*New Layout.*


----------



## GMan

WarpWind said:


> What?!?! You're not partaking in this year's Regionals? Gonna miss some good racing. Or at the very least me making a complete mess in the mod class.
> 
> Bill


No, traveling for me this weekend. We have company staying with us Sat night into Sunday, but I still get to race Sat morning. 

You guys have fun this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro baby

GMan said:


> So who is ready to race this weekend? Sounds like we will have some guests from MRCR track in Mishawaka, IN traveling up to join us in VTA, USGT and 12th scale this weekend. :thumbsup:


We had a great time racing with you guys today. Awesome track. Hope to race with you guys again , soon.

Mike H


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nitro baby said:


> We had a great time racing with you guys today. Awesome track. Hope to race with you guys again , soon.
> 
> Mike H


Mike, 
We really enjoyed you and friends today.
Glad you made the the trip. You guys can rock the VTA and USGT cars.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

New layout looks awesome I will be back next weekend to race! Hope to see everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

Y'all missed some great racing at the Regionals this past weekend. Short story even shorter, Mod awesome, new carpet even more awesome and getting little sleep not awesome but well worth it. 

Bill D.


----------



## GMan

Nitro baby said:


> We had a great time racing with you guys today. Awesome track. Hope to race with you guys again , soon.
> 
> Mike H


Mike, it was great to have you guys up for some close racing action. I'm glad you guys had fun and thought it was worth the trip. Looking forward to chasing your car again soon. 

Do you have your LED lights installed yet? :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## martymiller35

Charlie and I are coming up Saturday for some 12th action, the layout looks nice!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

does anyone have a brushed motor ESC they would like to part with cheaply? I have a new racer for the summer that I am trying to get something ready for. Please let me know I am racing this Saturday so if you have something I can get it then.

Thanks Don


----------



## Fred Knapp

martymiller35 said:


> Charlie and I are coming up Saturday for some 12th action, the layout looks nice!


Great, looking forward to seeing you both.
The layout is fast and flowing, you'll like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Don, I sent a message.


----------



## GMan

LOSI_Duck said:


> does anyone have a brushed motor ESC they would like to part with cheaply? I have a new racer for the summer that I am trying to get something ready for. Please let me know I am racing this Saturday so if you have something I can get it then.
> 
> Thanks Don


Don, I'm pretty sure I have an ESC you can have, possibly a basic servo if needed. I'll take a look tonight.

Greg


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Thanks, I appreciate it. I am geeked to race in the am, actually I have some of the bowlers coming along. to check it out.


----------



## GordHeeres

Duck, I bought a Brushless hobby LT4 as a low budget ESC. 65 bucks, 120A programmable and works great.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Some very close racing in all classes today.
Gene domanating VTA B main,
Greg edging out Denney at the loop for the win VTA A main.
Mike and Damon tearing it up in Mod Tc.
USGT WAS just plain fun, plenty of cars with some great driving.
Lastly, 1 1/2 stock with a 9 car main was awesome. Andrew, Terry and Mike pulled away from the other cars and never looked back.
Congrats to all of the winners today.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Almost forgot.
Marty and Chailie thanks for making the trip.
Its always a pleasure.


----------



## GMan

Great day of racing Fred! Lots of close competition and it was fun watching Damon and Slaughter hash it out in Mod TC. Thanks for a great place to race! :thumbsup:


----------



## martymiller35

Hopefully we'll be able to make it back by the end of the season. Thanks for the great facility!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rockin the 1 1/2 scale tonight, good times.


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*

a few MRCR guys and a couple FT WAyne guys are coming back on the 23rd for some VTA and GT racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice, glad you all are making the trip.
Rockin the VTA's and USGT cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice job today at the nats Andrew, get-er done.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew TQ's 13.5 12th scale at the Nats going into the mains tomorrow.


----------



## GMan

That's... Fantastic!  Congrats to Andrew!

Lots of laughs and fun racing today at Rapid Competition, thanks Fred! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

GMan said:


> That's... Fantastic!  Congrats to Andrew!
> 
> Lots of laughs and fun racing today at Rapid Competition, thanks Fred! :thumbsup:


Spectacular.


----------



## GMan

Fred Knapp said:


> Spectacular.


I knew I didn't have the Knapp "Catch Phrase of the Day" correct but I knew you would get the joke! 

BTW, I never seen so many VTA cars catching air like we had racing today. Quite frankly it was ............ *Spectacular!* LOL :tongue:


----------



## Racer649

*sakura s*

Hi I am new to VTA. I picked up a Sakurs Zero S. anyone have any tips for the build or set up?
Thanks


----------



## mt_100

I mentioned it here before and finally posted my VTA Sakura Zero S for sale if anyone is interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4486231#post4486231


----------



## kevinm

Racer649 said:


> Hi I am new to VTA. I picked up a Sakurs Zero S. anyone have any tips for the build or set up?
> Thanks


You might find that the diffs work better with less than 3 of the large shims on each side. I think I put 40wt oil in the rear diff, but don't remember for sure. I didn't like the 2000cst oil in the rear (it's OK in the front).

Also, page 6 shows using M3 x 10 screws for the rear bulkhead, but I don't think the holes are that deep. Probably should have said M3 x 8.


----------



## Racer649

Thanks for the Info. We have a pretty high grip carpet track. I have heard guys using 100k in the front diff and 2k in the rear.


----------



## GMan

I would recommend something thicker for the front diff like 500,000wt or more. Better yet use some diff lock putty in there to make it basically a spool. The 100,000 is too thin IMO causing inconsistent turning during a run. At the beginning of the race your car will push some with 100k but after some minutes the oil will thin out and the car will start to hook when you get back on the throttle making it hard to dive consistently. Our local Sakura driver immediately got faster lap times and was more consistent after switching to much thicker oil in the front diff.


----------



## martymiller35

Andrew Knapp, you have a pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great interview with Andrew at the Roar Nationals.
His interview starts about 12 minutes into this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS67iQ_8EvA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GMan

Cool interview, thanks for posting the link Fred.
4 time Nation Champ .... Way to go Andrew! And Fred must be a proud father too. 

It was neat to give props to pops for his support over the years! :thumbsup:


----------



## mt_100

Hey, congrats Andrew!


...and Fred by proxy...


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Driver Appreciation Race*

*Driver Appreciation Race.
Enter your first class "FREE".*
Second class just $5.00
April 27, 2013
Doors open at 9:00am
Racing at 11:00am


----------



## Fred Knapp

I will be looking for a full time announcer for next season so that I can get back to what I enjoyed about remote control, -----racing.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> I will be looking for a full time announcer for next season so that I can get back to what I enjoyed about remote control, -----racing.


Glad to hear it. It's been great to see you wheeling a 1/12th again. I wouldn't mind helping out a bit to keep that going. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Glad to hear it. It's been great to see you wheeling a 1/12th again. I wouldn't mind helping out a bit to keep that going.
> 
> Bill D.


Thanks Bill, I have enjoyed myself the past couple of weeks.
I even went so far as to order a diffuser for the XTI.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks Bill, I have enjoyed myself the past couple of weeks.
> I even went so far as to order a diffuser for the XTI.


Nice. Now we just need some more World GT cars to show up. :thumbsup:

Bill.


----------



## mt_100

Dang, was hoping to get out to practice tonight and bring the car. Trying to sell it for $$ but wife had to work.

If anyone is looking for a VTA ready to run I would appreciate it if you sent them my way. GMan helped set it up so you know it's good.


----------



## Adam B

You guys racing this Saturday?


----------



## GMan

Adam B said:


> You guys racing this Saturday?


You bet! :thumbsup:

Doors open at 9 am and racing starts at noon. 

What classes do you run?


----------



## Adam B

Anything that shady Slaughter guy don't run. Actually 17.5 TC mostly. Depending on work I may try to make the trip over.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B said:


> Anything that shady Slaughter guy don't run. Actually 17.5 TC mostly. Depending on work I may try to make the trip over.


Mike, why do they think your shady. Lol.
Adam, we hope you can make it.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Fred Knapp said:


> Mike, why do they think your shady. Lol.
> Adam, we hope you can make it.


Do you want the short list or the long list!??!? 

I will have a mawd sedan ready to go for Saturday Adam!

Mike


----------



## GMan

(music thumping in the background.......) 

"Will the real Slim Shady please stand up, please stand up, please stand up?!........"


----------



## mt_100

Lowering the price on my Sakura, need it gone. Will take $175 FIRM for the chassis, Novak Havoc 2S ESC, Novak 25.5 motor, VTA tires and wheels, original tires and wheels, and a good practice/race body. Will throw in a new steering servo too and have some extra parts that go with it.

I think I ran it a total of three times since I bought it. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=389885


----------



## Bigz84

GMan said:


> You bet! :thumbsup:
> 
> Doors open at 9 am and racing starts at noon.
> 
> What classes do you run?


what time do you guys usually ge out of there.... Adam has got me thinking of coming that way too...

long shot though....

let me know, thanks


----------



## WarpWind

Bigz84 said:


> what time do you guys usually ge out of there.... Adam has got me thinking of coming that way too...
> 
> long shot though....
> 
> let me know, thanks


We're usually done about 5pm. 

Bill


----------



## Adam B

How many qualifiers do you guys run? I am still on the fence whether I can make it or not, depends on how work goes today and if there is any need for me to be open tomorrow.


----------



## WarpWind

Adam B said:


> How many qualifiers do you guys run? I am still on the fence whether I can make it or not, depends on how work goes today and if there is any need for me to be open tomorrow.


3 qualifiers and a main. Hope you can make. The more the better!

Bill


----------



## Adam B

Not going to make it this week. To much going on at work.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> Not going to make it this week. To much going on at work.


ditto, too much going on before i leave on vaca on Monday....


----------



## martymiller35

If anybody reads this, put me in for 17.5 blinky, I'm coming but I might be late. 

Marty Miller


----------



## Fred Knapp

Awesome day of racing. What a turnout with the weather being so nice.
We usually wined the season up by the end of April, however I'm hearing talk of continuing into May.
How many would be up for continuing into May a week or two.
*A show of hands please.*


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> Awesome day of racing. What a turnout with the weather being so nice.
> We usually wined the season up by the end of April, however I'm hearing talk of continuing into May.
> How many would be up for continuing into May a week or two.
> *A show of hands please.*


Heck ya! Less time I'll have to spend on dirt!!!

Bill


----------



## Adam B

Then what do you guys do? Just close up until fall?


----------



## GMan

Fred Knapp said:


> Awesome day of racing. What a turnout with the weather being so nice.
> We usually wined the season up by the end of April, however I'm hearing talk of continuing into May.
> How many would be up for continuing into May a week or two.
> *A show of hands please.*


Yep, great people and great day of racing! Thanks to Jim and Rich for hanging around to Marshall the huge 12th scale race at the end of the day. :thumbsup:

One thing I learned was trying to race 3 classes and suffering from lack of sleep yesterday was not the best idea I have ever had. :drunk: I felt sharp for the first 2 rounds but by qualifier 3 I could not stay focused as my mind was toast. :freak: Then I just didn't have anything left for Murdog or Denny in the mains. In 17.5 sedan I was just an obstacle to avoid on the track that late in the day. I think I even took out Mike Bob once when he was lapping me in the final (like everyone else was too). <sigh>

I should have tried to take a nap during the lunch break I guess. LOL:tongue:

I'm open to keep racing through April and willing to help run the Mic so Fred can keep running his 12th scale car.

Have a good week! Greg


----------



## Fred Knapp

Adam B said:


> Then what do you guys do? Just close up until fall?


Then Everyone is off doing their favorite summer time activities and we open in the fall.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Saturday is almost here.
Looking forward to getting some more laps in.


----------



## FishRC

Well had enough fun with VTA, I'll be out Saturday with one.


----------



## mt_100

Folks,

Thought I would post here since I am local. Selling my VTA setup Sakura. 72 Challenger body in decent shape, vertical motor mount add on, two spur gears, Associated springs, original wheels and tires plus HPI VTA wheels and tires, extra 19t pulley parts, steering servo, Novak SS 25.5 motor, Novak Havoc 2S ESC.

It was run three times on carpet. Just need the cash. I can be at the track Saturday for racing if someone wants it, $175 cash takes everything.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Who was that new guy on the block? Taking the win in 1/12 scale today.
Ted who?:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind

That was an impressive run he put in. And I heard that someone is planning on running USGT with an actual front wheel drive car! Can't wait to see that. 

Bill D.


----------



## Winditout

I had a perfect match pare of tires, Butterscotch helped


----------



## Fred Knapp

Winditout said:


> I had a perfect match pare of tires, Butterscotch helped


I guess so, I need some of that butterscotch.


----------



## WarpWind

Winditout said:


> I had a perfect match pare of tires, Butterscotch helped


Huh, I'm pretty sure Terry wasn't calling it butterscotch. Hoping I have my 1/12th ready to go for this weekend. Save me some of that butterscotch!!!!

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

From what I'm hearing things are shaping up for a real nice crowd this Saturday.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

at least 2 for mod TC!!! i will bring out the BMW for some GT action too!!


----------



## WarpWind

Don't forget tomorrow is the Racer Appreciation Day! C'mon out!

Bill D.


----------



## martymiller35

Will the 1/12th 17.5 crowd be there? I'm thinking of coming up.


----------



## FishRC

Going to be there Saturday with the VTA and Sunday with the GK-11's. Weee... two days of fun to close out the carpet season.


----------



## Denney

Marty - We had 9 or 10 last week...so I assume there will still be a bunch of 12th this weekend too.

Denney


----------



## martymiller35

That sounds very healthy, I'm in.


----------



## Racer649

mt_100 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thought I would post here since I am local. Selling my VTA setup Sakura. 72 Challenger body in decent shape, vertical motor mount add on, two spur gears, Associated springs, original wheels and tires plus HPI VTA wheels and tires, extra 19t pulley parts, steering servo, Novak SS 25.5 motor, Novak Havoc 2S ESC.
> 
> It was run three times on carpet. Just need the cash. I can be at the track Saturday for racing if someone wants it, $175 cash takes everything.
> 
> Mike


Still have this for sale?


----------



## fergie

What time do doors open and racing start? Might come up for 1/12th 17.5. Also any world GT cars, 13.5 blinky?
Ron Ferguson


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Fred, Thanks for a great season and an awesome place to race at. can't wait to return next season!


----------



## wrutherf

So is the indoor season over?


----------



## WarpWind

wrutherf said:


> So is the indoor season over?


Unfortunately, yes it is. For some odd reason people would rather be out doing other things when the weather turns nice. Now I've got to find something to do with my Saturdays now!

Bill D.


----------



## wrutherf

WarpWind said:


> Unfortunately, yes it is. For some odd reason people would rather be out doing other things when the weather turns nice. Now I've got to find something to do with my Saturdays now!
> 
> Bill D.


Hmm... agreed... what to do on saturdays...
No where else to run them around for the summer?

Thanks to FRED for the place to race for the winter... we all appreciate the time and effort you put forth for us.


----------



## WarpWind

wrutherf said:


> Hmm... agreed... what to do on saturdays...
> No where else to run them around for the summer?
> 
> Thanks to FRED for the place to race for the winter... we all appreciate the time and effort you put forth for us.


Well, there's Leisure Hours for some asphalt action. Or Toledo. Pretty much nada around here. Tried to get parking lot racing going again a few years ago, but no one seemed to interested. So miss racing at Rider's. Parking lot racing is a lot of fun.

Bill D.


----------



## Mike Slaughter

WarpWind said:


> So miss racing at Rider's. Parking lot racing is a lot of fun.


There isn't many resources that I would NOT be willing to expend to make this happen again. Traction, computers, tires, power....

200+ miles to race on-road sucks!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mike Slaughter said:


> There isn't many resources that I would NOT be willing to expend to make this happen again. Traction, computers, tires, power....
> 
> 200+ miles to race on-road sucks!
> 
> Mike


I couldn't agree more.
I always have my eyes open for a oportuinity.


----------



## wrutherf

Mike Slaughter said:


> There isn't many resources that I would NOT be willing to expend to make this happen again. Traction, computers, tires, power....
> 
> 200+ miles to race on-road sucks!
> 
> Mike


Agreed... would be nicer to have something closer.
Especially, since I just got a couple more chassis for on-road. Now just need more wheel time and to work on setup.

Any good sites and/or information to read on setups?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Agreed.


----------



## GMan

Fellow VTA racers, although this may not be the best way to announce this I feel it needs to be shared as I know many of us will not see each other until carpet racing resumes later this fall. It comes with a heavy heart saying this but I found out that fellow racer Gene Kubicki has passed away last week. 

Many already knew Gene has suffered from illnesses for the last couple of years that made him feel sick constantly and affected his eyesight greatly to the point of being legally blind at times. He got to the point he could no longer see good enough to work on his own car or even tell which way his car was facing on the track after a wreck until he gave it some throttle. We found out early this past season his illnesses were progressing rapidly and that Gene sadly only had a few months left to be with us. Yet amazingly he came every week supporting the track, spending time with his son Rich doing the hobby he loved the most and usually won the B-Main or even qualified for the A-Main VTA race. 

Gene has been like a father to many of us who started racing over 17 yrs ago at Raw Roots Raceway where he used to lap all of us by two laps each race. When many of us newbies would go to him each round for advice he would never turn us away. He helped everyone tune their vehicles, gave us encouragement and tried to teach us "SLOW IS FAST" but many of us took years before that advice sunk in.

I'm sad trying to write this but I feel the information must be shared with others that knew and raced with Gene. The local RC community has lost a true friend he will definitely be missed by many of us fellow racers he has touched over the years. God bless his family in this difficult time.

Greg


----------



## WarpWind

Very sad to hear that. Thank you for letting us know. 

Bill D.


----------



## camaro10

This is indeed very sad news. Gene had been so helpful this past year with my racing. He will be missed.


----------



## kevinm

Very sad news indeed. He will be missed.


----------



## TimXLB

Thanks Greg,

So sad to hear this. He will be missed


----------



## Fred Knapp

Gene was a gentelman and was there for anyone who needed him.
I did know he wasn't well and glad it was quick. I will miss him.


----------



## Fred Knapp

...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

...:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm

How many Grand Rapizoids are planning to go to the ROAR regionals next weekend? 

Mike - you've got PM.


----------



## WarpWind

kevinm said:


> How many Grand Rapizoids are planning to go to the ROAR regionals next weekend?
> 
> Mike - you've got PM.


I'd was planning on going, but it's not in the cards for me. I believe Slaughter is going. Andrew might be. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Going with Andrew in the morning to Illinois and see if I can wheel a touring car.
Either way it it be fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Going with Andrew in the morning to Illinois and see if I can wheel a touring car.
> Either way it it be fun.


I didn't do to bad. Finished 14th overall.


----------



## WarpWind

Fred Knapp said:


> I didn't do to bad. Finished 14th overall.


Nice!


----------



## wrutherf

Fred Knapp said:


> I didn't do to bad. Finished 14th overall.


Congrats


----------



## Denney

Fred Knapp said:


> I didn't do to bad. Finished 14th overall.


Nice!...Now was that out of 50-60, or 14...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Denney said:


> Nice!...Now was that out of 50-60, or 14...


I can't believe you would ask that question.:tongue:


----------



## sprintracer82

Fred, you have a pm


----------



## WarpWind

Any idea when we'll be racing again? Really can't wait to get back on the carpet.

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

WarpWind said:


> Any idea when we'll be racing again? Really can't wait to get back on the carpet.
> 
> Bill D.


Hoping to have the track ready by October 5.


----------



## wrutherf

Fred Knapp said:


> Hoping to have the track ready by October 5.


Sweet, can't wait.


----------



## Fred Knapp

About time for Andrew and I to head back to leisure hours for our fix.


----------



## WarpWind

Can't wait for the new season to start. The old green Skyline body is gone and replaced by a new orange Beemer. C'mon October!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew and I had great time at leisure hours today.
Andrew took first in modified and i snagged fourth in 17.5


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rapid Competition racing surface project
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/498047/fblk
Improving the racing surface and atmosphere of Rapid Competition Raceway


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## X53Gunner

I just found this post. I'm Scott the big ugly tattooed guy that would sit by the entry doors last season. I am really looking forward to running VTA again this year with you guys, some of you may know my car, charger and all my equipment burned up in a Battery Charging Fire half way through the season last year. Thank God for fire extinguishers. I am in the process of building a new car, gathering new equipment and can't wait to start running again. I have to also say after reading some of the prior posts I am very sorry and saddened to hear that Gene has passed away. He was so good to me my father and Bill. He would help us out in anyway possible let us borrow a few things we didn't have when needed and offer up great advice. He truly was a great joy to talk and hang out with at the track. My condolences go out to Rich!
Scott


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good news Scott.
Gene is still with us as far as I know.
He was in the hobby shop 2 weeks ago.


----------



## X53Gunner

Hmmm well that's good to hear as I was referring to the following post.




GMan said:


> Fellow VTA racers, although this may not be the best way to announce this I feel it needs to be shared as I know many of us will not see each other until carpet racing resumes later this fall. It comes with a heavy heart saying this but I found out that fellow racer Gene Kubicki has passed away last week.
> 
> Many already knew Gene has suffered from illnesses for the last couple of years that made him feel sick constantly and affected his eyesight greatly to the point of being legally blind at times. He got to the point he could no longer see good enough to work on his own car or even tell which way his car was facing on the track after a wreck until he gave it some throttle. We found out early this past season his illnesses were progressing rapidly and that Gene sadly only had a few months left to be with us. Yet amazingly he came every week supporting the track, spending time with his son Rich doing the hobby he loved the most and usually won the B-Main or even qualified for the A-Main VTA race.
> 
> Gene has been like a father to many of us who started racing over 17 yrs ago at Raw Roots Raceway where he used to lap all of us by two laps each race. When many of us newbies would go to him each round for advice he would never turn us away. He helped everyone tune their vehicles, gave us encouragement and tried to teach us "SLOW IS FAST" but many of us took years before that advice sunk in.
> 
> I'm sad trying to write this but I feel the information must be shared with others that knew and raced with Gene. The local RC community has lost a true friend he will definitely be missed by many of us fellow racers he has touched over the years. God bless his family in this difficult time.
> 
> Greg


----------



## John Warner

Fred Knapp said:


> Good news Scott.
> Gene is still with us as far as I know.
> He was in the hobby shop 2 weeks ago.


Good news, glad to read that!


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have a buyer lined up from sault ste marie for our used carpet.
$600.00 if they can pick it up this Friday. What does everyone think?


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Denney

Sell it..we'll figure something out if we have to.


----------



## Denney

GR carpet racing community:

This is our chance to step-up! There have been a handful of guys keeping carpet racing alive in GR for several years. Now the rest of us can help make Rapid Competition a great racing venue, or sit at home and watch our stuff gather dust on the shelf... 

Denney


----------



## chevymaxx30

hello, my name is Marty representing the sault rc car club. We will purchase the carpet for hopefully this friday, dependant on your decision. if your club decides to wait we will hang in there for a bit. if you give us the go ahead before friday we will contribute 100 extra dollars toward your fund raising program in good club sportsmanship.

We are excited for our own indoor carpet season, and as well as you achieving your goal for new carpet. Some day we too hope to run on some new stuff. LOL

Hope to hear from you soon.

Sault RC Car club.:hat:


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## crashmaster

Denney said:


> GR carpet racing community:
> 
> This is our chance to step-up! There have been a handful of guys keeping carpet racing alive in GR for several years. Now the rest of us can help make Rapid Competition a great racing venue, or sit at home and watch our stuff gather dust on the shelf...
> 
> Denney


my stuff always has dust on them from the shelf if i can help so can everybody else


----------



## crashmaster

Denney said:


> Sell it..we'll figure something out if we have to.


we can always learn to drift:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*.*

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

*.*

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Denney said:


> Sell it..we'll figure something out if we have to.


Agree. It's a good motivator!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

chevymaxx30 said:


> hello, my name is Marty representing the sault rc car club. We will purchase the carpet for hopefully this friday, dependant on your decision. if your club decides to wait we will hang in there for a bit. if you give us the go ahead before friday we will contribute 100 extra dollars toward your fund raising program in good club sportsmanship.
> 
> We are excited for our own indoor carpet season, and as well as you achieving your goal for new carpet. Some day we too hope to run on some new stuff. LOL
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Sault RC Car club.:hat:


Hi Marty,
We are going to go ahead with your offer.
We will have your Carpet rolled up and ready to go for you on Friday.


----------



## chevymaxx30

Thank you fred and all Club racers. We will see you on friday around 5 or so, depends when i can get out from work. Please pm me directions and i have your number for when i get lost finding it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Let the fun begin*

Sorry about the poor picture quality.


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## WarpWind

C'mon onroad guys! We can't get beat by the oval crowd! They can only handle turning in one direction!:tongue:

Bill D. (who goes both ways... wait, uh, that didn't sound right.....)


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

......


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Associated*

If anyone is interested I have
1 associated TC6.1
1 associated 12R5.2
on the shelve at Riders for sale.
I need to move these items as I need to make room.


----------



## X53Gunner

Hey Fred I would like to help out in some way. Don't know if you need someone to help with painting or something. I'm not working so I have time if you need help. Let me know.
Scott
[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp

X53Gunner said:


> Hey Fred I would like to help out in some way. Don't know if you need someone to help with painting or something. I'm not working so I have time if you need help. Let me know.
> Scott
> [email protected]


Thanks Scott,
When we get to actually preparing the track I will
post what needs to be done.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Arnold,
You have a pm inbound.
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

.....


----------



## Denney

I realize that in our current economy many people just can't afford a cash donation...but how many of us have older, but still useable, motors, speed controls, cars, etc that can be sold - with some/all of the proceeds donated to the track updates?

If you haven't been to a big event and been fortunate enough to run on new carpet, you don't know what you're missing! This will be an awesome opportunity for RCRCR to step up to the "next level"

Denney


----------



## WarpWind

I see the CrashMaster on the list. Does this mean we'll see Dave more than once this season?

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I talked with Rick Kubicki and he wanted me to let everyone know that his father Gene did pass Wednesday. My thouths a prayers are with Rich and extended family in this time of grief.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Update*

.....


----------



## Fred Knapp

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/498047/fblk
Improving the racing surface of Rapid Competition Raceway.

With 12 hours left in the fundraising campaign, if you have not donated yet and want to, time is running out!
Please share to get the word out, every little bit helps.


----------



## crashmaster

WarpWind said:


> I see the CrashMaster on the list. Does this mean we'll see Dave more than once this season?
> 
> Bill D.


hay bill i was there three times last season with two different on road cars:thumbsup:
plus im just trying to do my part to help out other racers even tho i spend the least time at the track it is sad the only 6 onroaders helped


----------



## Fred Knapp

OK, as most of you know our campaign has come to and end at least in the traditional sense.
I will not know for a few days yet on how well we did. There are a couple of credit cards that need to clear yet. Also waiting on word of mouth commitments to come in. These commitments are from one racer speaking for five, so we shall see on this. Just guessing, if those above mentioned commitments are equal to at least 7 or 8 hundred we should be within 7 or eight hundred ruffly speaking.
When I know more I will get that information posted.

Thank you to everyone that has participated in this campaign.
If anyone feels that they still would like to commit to our project in some way we will need plenty of help with cleaning the track up and getting it ready for another great season of carpet racing. Please let me know and we can work on puting that list of help together.


----------



## Fred Knapp

crashmaster said:


> hay bill i was there three times last season with two different on road cars:thumbsup:


So does this mean you're going to be out twice as much this season?


----------



## crashmaster

i hope so we will see send me a pm on the bottom doller on the tc6.1 roller or any other ones you want to get rid of


----------



## Fred Knapp

*New Carpet*

OK here are the numbers.
I sent a check to CRC last week, $1,200.00
Collected another $1,600.00 this week so far.
I sold some more items on ebay for the carpet: $100.00

Carpet: $4,040.33
Balance:$1,140.33

I have a few other items that I'm trying to sell on ebay also.
Hopefully I can get the balance under $1,000.00


----------



## Fred Knapp

Carpet: $4,040.33
Balance:$920.33


----------



## Fred Knapp

Carpet: $4,040.33
Balance:$420.33


----------



## Fred Knapp

Carpet: $4,040.33
Balance:$220.33


----------



## Roy Dallier

Don't know if any of you guys know Gene Kubicki past away. I have raced with Gene for over15 years he be will missed at the track. He was a Great Guy and Racer. 


http://www.hollandsentinel.com/announcements/announcements_obits/x175619642/Gene-Kubicki-70


----------



## Fred Knapp

Fred Knapp said:


> Carpet: $4,040.33
> Balance:$220.33


As you can see, we are so close to our target for new carpet.
Hoping we can rap this campaign up soon.

I plan on doing some painting Saturday. I'll be at the track by noon.


----------



## Barry Z

Hey Fred, when does your indoor season start ?
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Barry Z said:


> Hey Fred, when does your indoor season start ?
> Thanks.


Looking to have everything up and running by October 5th.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Got some things done at the track today.
Moved the lane dividers and boarders into the backroom. They are ready for cleaning.
Moved the pit tables onto track area and put the chairs in the back as well.
Preped and painted the wall where the tables go.

Next work day, Wednesday from 5:30 pm until ?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*MidWest GrandSlam Series*

MWGS is a best 3 out of 5 traveling series.

Schedule:

October 24-26, 2013 – Halloween Classic – The Gate, Brunswick, OH 
Nov 29-Dec 1, 2013 – U.S. Indoor Champs – Strongsville Holiday INN, Strongsville, OH
January 4-5, 2014 – Summit RC Raceway, Fort Wayne, IN
February 14-16, 2014 – Red Mosquito Raceway, Cincinnati, OH 
*March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI*


----------



## Fred Knapp

Lot of plastic that needs cleaning if anyone is willing to lend a hand.
This evening from 5:30 until?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm going to put together the remainder of the balance on the new crc carpet and send it in this weekend.


----------



## Hustler

Fred Knapp said:


> MWGS is a best 3 out of 5 traveling series.
> 
> Schedule:
> 
> *March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI*


Yes sir! New carpet, same Michigan pimps, MWGS season finale? It's going to be hawt! :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Barry Z

What are the tire rules for 17.5 TC ?
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Barry Z said:


> What are the tire rules for 17.5 TC ?
> Thanks.


Right now its run what you want.


----------



## Fred Knapp




----------



## Fred Knapp




----------



## Fred Knapp

It looks like I may have a projector for the scoring system. 
Dave Hering has offered us a used one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's kind of hard to see. I did get the walls painted this past Saturday.


----------



## JimmyJon

Looks great!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thank you Mark Schmaltz, Denny Barlage, Andrew, Nicholas and Justin Postema for your help tonight. It was much appricated.
We still have a good chunck to go however.


----------



## Fred Knapp

New carpet is on the way.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mark Schmaltz and I put down 10 bags of floor leveler today and it looks like its going to take another 10 bags tomorrow.


----------



## RCGuy

Pics of today's work. Getting rid of the ski jump between the poles so Fred will have more options for track layout. More work tomorrow, might have carpet there Monday evening. Tom also showed up and did some lighting work.


----------



## X53Gunner

What times you guys going to be there Tomorrow? (Sun the 29th) 
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## RCGuy

X53Gunner said:


> What times you guys going to be there Tomorrow? (Sun the 29th)
> Scott
> 
> I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


Shooting for 9 AM.


----------



## X53Gunner

Not sure if I will make it that early but will try and drag my Dad an possibly Bill along with me that would give you 3 more body's. Other wise I will show up and give a hand where I can.
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Fred Knapp

X53Gunner said:


> I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


I would run with scissors but don't because I could hurt myself.


----------



## RCGuy

Fred Knapp said:


> I would run with scissors but don't because I could hurt myself.


I learned how to run with an aluminum screed today


----------



## X53Gunner

LOL, Hey looks like Bill hurt himself at work and my Dad has grand kids coming over. Sounds like excuses to me LOL so it looks like it will be just big ole goofy me. See you guys tomorrow!
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mark and I put down another 9 1/2 bags of floor leveler today for a grand total of 975 lbs.
No wonder i'm tired.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andrew has taken delivery of over a thousand lbs of carpet today.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have started a new thread.
Located here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=402863


----------

